# Le Metier De Beaute Beauty Vault VIP - Spoilers



## Jflopez (Jun 28, 2013)

Just announced Le Metier De Beaute is joining beauty box sub ranks in August. I am so tempted to try this one out because I absolutely adore every Le Metier product that I own, but you have to sub for the whole year up front. I wish I could at least try one month before making the year long commitment. Link is below if anyone is interested. Oh what to do, what to do http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/beauty-vault-vip


----------



## OiiO (Jun 28, 2013)

Same, I really wish I could try out one or two months, but I'm definitely not signing up for a year like that.


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm so torn!! Part of me wants to wait and see what the first month or two will be like.. And then the other part of me keeps thinking that first month or two will be AMAZING!! I am seriously considering dropping Glossybox and my 2nd Ipsy for this. Ughhh i need help!!


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 28, 2013)

Interesting. I might just go for it. My sub for popsugar is ending soon and this is somewhat cheaper. I'm going to ask if they have something like a 3 month membership instead.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oooh wow this sounds awesome!


----------



## coralpeonies (Jun 28, 2013)

I just spent the last 15 minutes talking myself out of this one lol. I've never tried anything by Le Metier De Beaute and I've heard great things about them so this would've been a perfect opportunity. But like some of you mentioned a full year subscription up front is a big commitment. Add that to the fact that I already have a skincare regimen that I like and works for me, I'm really not interested in receiving anything from their skincare line. At $29 a month there has to be a mascara somewhere along the line which would be a waste since I can only use fiber formulations.

There. Don't need it. I'll keep telling myself that...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a complementary gift for signing up, too. 

I don't see any indication that they have a quiz or any other way of matching my skin type or, more important to me, the colors I like.  Still, it is tempting.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 28, 2013)

Definitely sitting this one out. If they did smaller time commiments, I would give it a try.


----------



## Jflopez (Jun 29, 2013)

> There is a complementary gift for signing up, too.Â  I don't see any indication that they have a quiz or any other way of matching my skin type or, more important to me, the colors I like.Â  Still, it is tempting.


 On their Facebook it does say some customization will be included (skin type,, color etc) and everything will be full size products, no sample or deluxe sample sizes. Considering the cost of their products and it breaks down to $29 a month I am trying so hard to resist but I am thinking I need to sub to this.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 29, 2013)

I am going to try and figure out how to convince my boyfriend this would be the best early birthday present ever. and my birthday isn't until september lol.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On their Facebook it does say some customization will be included (skin type,, color etc) and everything will be full size products, no sample or deluxe sample sizes. Considering the cost of their products and it breaks down to $29 a month I am trying so hard to resist but I am thinking I need to sub to this.


I'm leaning in that direction as well.  I recently bought my first Le Metier products, and I really like them.  But so expensive!  If I do, it will be my early birthday (October) present to myself.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 30, 2013)

Says you will get ONE full size product or an assortment of products. I think I will pass on this one


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Says you will get ONE full size product or an assortment of products. I think I will pass on this one


Yes, but the majority of their products cost more than the subscription price.  That's what is tempting me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 30, 2013)

One full size would cost at minimum $50; I am with you. Trying so hard to avoid.....



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, but the majority of their products cost more than the subscription price.  That's what is tempting me.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

I think that to decide if the line is even for you, they need to list the ingredients on their website (i could not find them).

But I saw Nordstrom does list all the ingredients.

Some of them seem great and some horrible - like silicone in a face toner??

Here is the link to Nordstrom:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/le-metier-de-beaute-womens-skincare?scroll=600&amp;origin=category-personalizedsort&amp;backToResults=1

Link to toner:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/le-metier-de-beaute-peau-vierge-daily-refresh-tonic/3283727?origin=category

Ingredients:

Ingredients

Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Dimethicone Peg-8 Meadowfomate, Butylene Glycol, Gynostema Penthaphyllum Extract, Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Salvia Officinalis (Sage) Leaf Extract, Geranium Maculatum Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Gingko Biloba Leaf Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Peg-25 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Peg-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Fragrance (Parfum), Allantoin, Sodium Pca, 1,2 Hexandiol, Caprylyl Glycol, Citric Acid, Disodium Edta, Benzophenone-4, Phenoxyethanol, Ext. Violet 2 (Ci 60730).

*I know for myself I like things with less ingredients.

But I have never tried this line. So maybe it is really good? or maybe just very expensive?

But it seems that spending $350 is around the price of just 2 skincare items in their line.....so maybe it is a good deal for some people?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that to decide if the line is even for you, they need to list the ingredients on their website (i could not find them).
> 
> ...


Dimethicone PEG-8 Meadowfoamate is a partial ester of PEG-8 Dimethicone (q.v.) and the fatty acids derived from meadowfoam seed oil.  It is a skin and hair conditioning agent, and ranks low as an overall hazard on EWG's Skin Deep cosmetic database.  GoodGuide also says it's raises no health concerns as it has not been detected in human tissue or urine and is not on any list of toxic chemicals that cause suspected or recognized health effects.  It seems to be used more in hair products, and tensile testing has shown it strengthens wet hair by 27%. 

So, it doesn't sound like a bad thing to me.  I have not tried any of Le Metier's skin care products, as their price sends me into shock.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that to decide if the line is even for you, they need to list the ingredients on their website (i could not find them).
> 
> ...


 I had tried a few samples and wasn't impressed at all. Everything is ridiculously heavily perfumed and silicone left and right. I have skincare items a fraction of the price with ingredients far better for my skin. I rank this stuff along the lines of la mer and the like - heavily priced and heavily marketed as 'luxury' skincare without any real science behind it.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had tried a few samples and wasn't impressed at all. Everything is ridiculously heavily perfumed and silicone left and right. I have skincare items a fraction of the price with ingredients far better for my skin. I rank this stuff along the lines of la mer and the like - heavily priced and heavily marketed as 'luxury' skincare without any real science behind it.


I'd rather have unscented things on my face.

For a line that has quite a lot of science behind it Neostrata is great. In the US it is not the same items as in Canada.

They have a vitamin C cream that is all airtight- it comes in these capsules you twist open. (and has 10% vitamin C).

It is not the fanciest looking line, but works well!


----------



## unicorn (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd rather have unscented things on my face.
> ...


 I love Neostrata! I used to work for Elizabeth Arden and the Neostrata counter was right next to mine - I was allllways sneaking over there to sample when we were slow, hah.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Neostrata! I used to work for Elizabeth Arden and the Neostrata counter was right next to mine - I was allllways sneaking over there to sample when we were slow, hah.


They actually have counters?

In Canada it is considered a "drugstore" and over the counter line. Like the drugstore chain I shop at also sells Prevage on the shelf in the premium section.

But if you go to any cheaper chains- Walmart, grocery stores I have never seen Neostrata there.

I used to email Neostrata every year or two to see if they have any samples and usually they are very good at sending them out.

Very tempted to try as they have a ton of new products this year and I always but the same items.

I also know Neostrata makes a line called Exuviance and I bought their skin peel kit- it works well...when I remember to use it that is!


----------



## Tatia (Jul 7, 2013)

> They actually have counters? In Canada it is considered a "drugstore" and over the counter line. Like the drugstore chain I shop at also sells Prevage on the shelf in the premium section.


 Which drugstore stocks Neostrata? I pop across the border regularly and would like to pick some up.


----------



## unicorn (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They actually have counters?
> ...


 Yep! It was in a department store called Boscov's - they stocked the Exuviance stuff mostly. Drugstores in the US are soooo lame compared to the Canadian drugstores I've heard about! Prevage/Arden and other prestige brands are only at department stores and places like Sephora or Ulta.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep! It was in a department store called Boscov's - they stocked the Exuviance stuff mostly. Drugstores in the US are soooo lame compared to the Canadian drugstores I've heard about! Prevage/Arden and other prestige brands are only at department stores and places like Sephora or Ulta.


Here Shoppers Drugmart is the large chain of drugstores and some near me even sell fresh fruits and vegetables, cheeses.

There is even a organic store brand line of food called Nativa and I buy a lot of it.

There are a lot of good sales if you look at the flyer every week.

link to organic store brand food:

http://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/food-and-home/brands/nativa-organics/collections/nativa-snacks.aspx

Beauty section:

http://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/Beauty/Beauty-Boutique


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 14, 2013)

Decided to sign up. Refinery29 wrote about it any says the $348 is only valid till this month...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Decided to sign up. Refinery29 wrote about it any says the $348 is only valid till this month...


I'm still considering it, will probably take the leap.


----------



## akicowi (Jul 23, 2013)

They posted a spoiler for the first month on their fb...


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 23, 2013)

> They posted a spoiler for the first month on their fb...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If that one item is what I think it is I will be over the moon!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that round item looks like a kaleidoscope!! I will be ridiculously excited if it it!!


----------



## EmGee (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which drugstore stocks Neostrata? I pop across the border regularly and would like to pick some up.


Shopper's Drug Mart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pharmaplus has some of the line, but Shoppers has all of it and often has store bonuses and extra samples if you ask the cosmetician.

Well.ca also sells some of the line online.

I know Neostrata came out with a ton (at least 20) new products that I've seen at Shoppers, but I haven't tried any of those yet- looks like some face serums and some lip stuff I think.

Usually I buy the same "boring" products from that line as that works great for me, but the new products are so expensive also...


----------



## gibberish (Jul 23, 2013)

I just ordered! I cancelled my Ipsy so I figure this is more like $19 per month for me for a brand I have been dying to try and hear nothing but amazing reviews for.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 24, 2013)

Welp that spoiler made me subscribe. I'm not even mad lol.


----------



## akicowi (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp that spoiler made me subscribe. I'm not even mad lol.


 Sorry I got too excited by that picture not to share.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry I got too excited by that picture not to share.


 lol, I am happy you posted it! I feel like for the price, I'll get my money's worth in luxury feeling.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 24, 2013)

I had just signed up prior to heading over here - excited to see the spoiler!  Will be interesting to see what the gift for signing up is - assuming it's not already in the spoiler picture.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm liking this statement from their Facebook page, in response to someone's comment:

"We are not thinking small with our VIP program. "

The lipstick is a new formula and pre-release




.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

Gah. I just calculated the per-month price for this one. I think I'll be signing up tonight. This is my year to build my makeup basics, after all, and I spend a hell of a lot more than thirty bucks a month on crap I end up throwing out anyway.


----------



## reepy (Jul 24, 2013)

FYI:  I just looked at their FB page and they said there will be no customization:

"Sorry but we will not be customizing the boxes. We can work with you in a rare case of an issue with a product assortment, however we are planning to keep complexion products out of the boxes. XO LMdB"


----------



## OiiO (Jul 24, 2013)

That's too bad, because I'm really into complexion products. I guess this sub really isn't targeted for me, despite being such a great deal.


----------



## reepy (Jul 24, 2013)

I know, I feel the same.  I should be happy instead of disappointed.

Re:  the kaleidescope, my guess is that it's this one because this is their "Peek of the Week" right now:  http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/splendid-frost-kaleidoscope-eye-kit

Again, if this is it, something I'm not really interested in.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Omg I wish the deadline for this would hurry up! Every time I look at this thread I am more tempted!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

*cough*  I'm in.  I'll probably end up selling a big chunk of whatever we get, but the potential of high-end awesome is too much for me to resist.

For some strange reason, I have this feeling that they will be adding monthly subs in a few months -- in time for the holidays -- for $50 a month.  I have no reason to say this, though.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 25, 2013)

I bit the bullet too. Hate that we had to pay upfront, but something tells me (darn those voicesðŸ˜ˆ) it will be well worth it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to sign up so so badly but paying all of the money up front just isnt an option for me at this time. The second they open up to monthly subs which I'm sure at some point will happen.. I'm in!!! Until then I will vicariously live through you lucky ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I feel the same.  I should be happy instead of disappointed.
> 
> ...


These colors are right up my alley, so now you've got my hopes up




:





(Source:  The Dark Side of Beauty)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

Le sigh. Have I mentioned my coral eyeshadow obsession lately? Also, I really hope they send or offer a case just for this program so everything can be stored in one coordinated place. I am a teensy bit obsessed with storage.


----------



## akicowi (Jul 26, 2013)

I would die if that is what they sent. Love that deep blue color.



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These colors are right up my alley, so now you've got my hopes up
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

Have they said how this will ship? I'm assuming FedEx or UPS, but I always like to know for sure.


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 27, 2013)

I signed up for this. I really love the LMdB products I already own and based on how pricey the items are, I'm pretty confident it will pay for itself quickly. The first box based on the Facebook sneak peak already retails for a bit more than half of the subscription cost.



> Have they said how this will ship? I'm assuming FedEx or UPS, but I always like to know for sure.


 The two times I've ordered from the website they shipped UPS, so I'm thinking they'll use that for this as well.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would die if that is what they sent. Love that deep blue color.


Those swatches look super nice!

But I already own so much makeup in all those shades and I have to even make a dent in what I own already.

I'm on a no makeup unless it is I run out of foundation or concealer right now....


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 27, 2013)

I wish I didn't stumble across this thread- I'm soooo tempted &amp; it would be a perfect bday gift to myself. If I signed up for this, maybe I could get away from bb, GB, &amp; ipsy for good-


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I didn't stumble across this thread- I'm soooo tempted &amp; it would be a perfect bday gift to myself. If I signed up for this, maybe I could get away from bb, GB, &amp; ipsy for good-


I'm justifying mine as an early birthday gift to myself.  Plus, my promotion and raise goes into effect in October (my birthday month), so that's two reasons to celebrate!  Or so I tell myself



.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 27, 2013)

I am so tempted! Any Idea how long it will be available at this price? And when the first box gets shipped out? I need some time to figure out a justification!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so tempted! Any Idea how long it will be available at this price? And when the first box gets shipped out? I need some time to figure out a justification!


 The signups close on July 31st, and the first shipments start on August 1st, so you don't have much time!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 27, 2013)

This sub is starting to haunt me- I'm getting closer to signing up.  Regarding their products-  I've only sampled a couple of  them in Glossybox-  both moisturizers I tried we're rich and decadent.  What other products has everyone tried?  Who would you compare them too? BTW:  Luv Luv my Enablers.


----------



## fifibeau (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's more info I found from Refinery 29 in the comments here http://www.refinery29.com/le-metier-de-beaute

Here's what the brand emailed us: "By requiring a 12 month commitment from the client, we are able to plan out ahead, ensuring that we can invest heavily in the products that they receive. Some months might be an exclusive or pre-release single product and some months might be a collection of products. Be assured that the retail value of the boxes will be well above the purchase price and that the products will be full size. *As a taste, the first month (August 2013) will be a full size eye kaleidoscope (featuring 4 full size eye shadows), an exclusive pre-release new formula red lipstick ("Signature") and a full size best selling Noir Liquid eyeliner ($42). This is along with a special gift - a full size Kabuki brush ($85 value).* We suggest this program for all the clients who love the quality, performance and design of Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ© products."


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fifibeau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's more info I found from Refinery 29 in the comments here http://www.refinery29.com/le-metier-de-beaute
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fifibeau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's more info I found from Refinery 29 in the comments here http://www.refinery29.com/le-metier-de-beaute
> 
> ...


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 27, 2013)

> Here's more info I found from Refinery 29 in the comments hereÂ http://www.refinery29.com/le-metier-de-beaute
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So with this new info the first box will have a retail value of $254! This subscription is going to end up being an insanely amazing value if the first box is anything to go by. SO excited!



> This sub is starting to haunt me- I'm getting closer to signing up.Â  Regarding their products-Â  I've onlyÂ sampled a couple ofÂ  themÂ in Glossybox-Â  both moisturizers I tried we're rich and decadent.Â Â What other products has everyone tried?Â Â Who would you compare them too?Â BTW:Â  Luv Luv my Enablers.Â


 I've used their lipstick, lip glosses, eyeshadows, bronzer and nail polishes. I've loved them all. Shadows are highly pigmented, the glosses are my favorites, I've yet to be disappointed by a product from this brand.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sub is starting to haunt me- I'm getting closer to signing up.  Regarding their products-  I've only sampled a couple of  them in Glossybox-  both moisturizers I tried we're rich and decadent.  What other products has everyone tried?  Who would you compare them too? BTW:  Luv Luv my Enablers.


 I've tried their Bella Bronze liquid illuminator, the Traviata powder blush/bronzer duo, and the Bauhaus lip gloss kaleidoscope.  All are great quality, and I've got full reviews at my blog, which is linked in my signature.  I've been wearing the Bella Bronze mixed with my foundation almost every day.

Thrilled at the items being offered in the first month!  Glad I talked myself into taking the plunge.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

Other LMdB items I've been wanting to try out are their cream blushes and eye mask.  Crossing my fingers



.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 27, 2013)

> I've tried their Bella Bronze liquid illuminator, the Traviata powder blush/bronzer duo, and the Bauhaus lip gloss kaleidoscope.Â  All are great quality, and I've got full reviews at my blog, which is linked in my signature.Â  I've been wearing the Bella Bronze mixed with my foundation almost every day. Thrilled at the items being offered in the first month!Â  Glad I talked myself into taking the plunge.


 Thanks so much for the post- I checked out your blog, it's awesome!! PS- looking forward to monthly spoilers &amp; chatting with all u ladies


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for the post- I checked out your blog, it's awesome!! PS- looking forward to monthly spoilers &amp; chatting with all u ladies


Thank you, and I'm glad several on here have subscribed, as it will make the whole experience more fun!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you, and I'm glad several on here have subscribed, as it will make the whole experience more fun!
Ohhh!  I'm glad you subscribed - I get your blog posts in my email and have enjoyed your reviews of other vault items.  I was hoping you'd subscribe and share your thoughts.

As I've never purchased anything from Le Metier, I passed.  I have enough goodies to last me an apocalypse. I'm even thinking of just keeping Birchbox after my 3 month Glossybox sub expires...which is hard since I've had Glossybox from the beginning and love it.  But I have so much product to try/use up it's rather frivolous at that point to keep getting more...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fifibeau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's more info I found from Refinery 29 in the comments here http://www.refinery29.com/le-metier-de-beaute
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh!  I'm glad you subscribed - I get your blog posts in my email and have enjoyed your reviews of other vault items.  I was hoping you'd subscribe and share your thoughts.
> 
> As I've never purchased anything from Le Metier, I passed.  I have enough goodies to last me an apocalypse. I'm even thinking of just keeping Birchbox after my 3 month Glossybox sub expires...which is hard since I've had Glossybox from the beginning and love it.  But I have so much product to try/use up it's rather frivolous at that point to keep getting more...


 I passed the point of frivolous a long time ago...I am trying to be more strategic in my acquisitions though.  I've avoided luxury brands for a long time because I feared falling down that rabbit hole (Tom Ford comes to mind), but the LMdB VIP program was just too good to pass up.  I do occasionally think of Carrie in Sex in the City and this quote when I think about how much I spend on makeup/skincare: 'I've spent $40,000 on shoes and I have no place to live? I will literally be the old woman who lived in her shoes!'

I don't think I've bought clothes or shoes in over a year, so I guess it balances out




.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2013)

Holy crap. *So* happy I went for it. There is one item in there I will be rehoming, but the rest are GIMME GIMME NAO! Any shred of second thoughts or buyer's remorse have been utterly obliterated. Now I'm going to have to find a gorgeous box to dedicate to storing this stuff in because it clearly deserves its own special place.


----------



## icedone (Jul 27, 2013)

OK, ok I give in...I'm signing up!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I passed the point of frivolous a long time ago...I am trying to be more strategic in my acquisitions though.  I've avoided luxury brands for a long time because I feared falling down that rabbit hole (Tom Ford comes to mind), but the LMdB VIP program was just too good to pass up.  I do occasionally think of Carrie in Sex in the City and this quote when I think about how much I spend on makeup/skincare: 'I've spent $40,000 on shoes and I have no place to live? I will literally be the old woman who lived in her shoes!'

I don't think I've bought clothes or shoes in over a year, so I guess it balances out



.   
Ha!  So my previous post was prior to seeing the spoiler.  Now...I'm seriously considering it.  It's only a few dollars less than Glossybox afterall, which I'm parting with in a few boxes (only because of an overflow of shizznit - I do adore my Glossybox).

I haven't pulled the trigger - YET.  But it is a good deal and I'm a sucker for nice make-up.  I'll sleep on it, it's making me wonder if I should have passed on the purse I bought last month (a Rebecca Minkoff from TG Maxx).


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 27, 2013)

Yay I'm so glad all you ladies have signed up.. I think this sub is going to be AMAZING!!


----------



## kellyrd (Jul 27, 2013)

The spoilers got me. Just signed up. I hope its great!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 27, 2013)

I just did some serious consideration of the size of the product pans (they seem to be about twice the size of typical pans) and the prices of other similar products.  I'm having a really hard time wrapping my mind around how much this sub costs ($348/year = $29/month, which is less than I spend on takeout for lunch for one week.  I love living in a city with lots of great cheap lunch options, but it makes it hard to bring myself to make my own lunch!) versus the value as calculated by LMdB's retail pricing.  Even if we were looking at L'Oreal Infallible prices (assuming no couponing/sales) for this stuff, it's a great deal.  It's even less than Nyx and Maybelline prices, and that's excluding the special gift item.  But this is not Nyx or Maybelline.  I'm actually kind of wondering how they will maintain their prestige-ness with the mind-blowing nature of this deal once people look past the "$348 *up front*!?!?!?" and start saying, "Wait, it breaks down to $29 per month, and I get *how* much stuff?  I could cut one trip to Ulta a month and afford this!"

I guess it probably does help that they are apparently locking down this special rate for a short period of time (it looks like it will end up being available for just over a month, based on the date of the announcement on Facebook), so if you weren't able to splurge at that time, you don't get the special goodies.  I'm not regretting this *at all*, but I am a little curious/concerned about how they will maintain a high level of prestige that they seem to be banking their general reputation on.  It also seems a little strange that they launched this in the summer rather than closer to the holidays because this seems like it would make a *fantastic* present.  Maybe they're counting on word of mouth from the early adopters to make people who didn't sign up regret it and be willing to spend $500 or more to jump on board later.  I can see that happening, like with Square Hue's $14.99-for-life pre-launch special.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did some serious consideration of the size of the product pans (they seem to be about twice the size of typical pans) and the prices of other similar products.  I'm having a really hard time wrapping my mind around how much this sub costs ($348/year = $29/month, which is less than I spend on takeout for lunch for one week.  I love living in a city with lots of great cheap lunch options, but it makes it hard to bring myself to make my own lunch!) versus the value as calculated by LMdB's retail pricing.  Even if we were looking at L'Oreal Infallible prices (assuming no couponing/sales) for this stuff, it's a great deal.  It's even less than Nyx and Maybelline prices, and that's excluding the special gift item.  But this is not Nyx or Maybelline.  I'm actually kind of wondering how they will maintain their prestige-ness with the mind-blowing nature of this deal once people look past the "$348 *up front*!?!?!?" and start saying, "Wait, it breaks down to $29 per month, and I get *how* much stuff?  I could cut one trip to Ulta a month and afford this!"
> 
> I guess it probably does help that they are apparently locking down this special rate for a short period of time (it looks like it will end up being available for just over a month, based on the date of the announcement on Facebook), so if you weren't able to splurge at that time, you don't get the special goodies.  I'm not regretting this *at all*, but I am a little curious/concerned about how they will maintain a high level of prestige that they seem to be banking their general reputation on.  It also seems a little strange that they launched this in the summer rather than closer to the holidays because this seems like it would make a *fantastic* present.  Maybe they're counting on word of mouth from the early adopters to make people who didn't sign up regret it and be willing to spend $500 or more to jump on board later.  I can see that happening, like with Square Hue's $14.99-for-life pre-launch special.


 From what I understand, LMdB doesn't advertise at all, they rely on word-of-mouth and bloggers to spread the news. I think the whole purpose of this subscription is to get people talking about the brand.

Also, I tried to resist this subscription, and even posted twice in this thread saying that I'm not going to subscribe... but yeahhhh... I have zero self control.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did some serious consideration of the size of the product pans (they seem to be about twice the size of typical pans) and the prices of other similar products.  I'm having a really hard time wrapping my mind around how much this sub costs ($348/year = $29/month, which is less than I spend on takeout for lunch for one week.  I love living in a city with lots of great cheap lunch options, but it makes it hard to bring myself to make my own lunch!) versus the value as calculated by LMdB's retail pricing.  Even if we were looking at L'Oreal Infallible prices (assuming no couponing/sales) for this stuff, it's a great deal.  It's even less than Nyx and Maybelline prices, and that's excluding the special gift item.  But this is not Nyx or Maybelline.  I'm actually kind of wondering how they will maintain their prestige-ness with the mind-blowing nature of this deal once people look past the "$348 *up front*!?!?!?" and start saying, "Wait, it breaks down to $29 per month, and I get *how* much stuff?  I could cut one trip to Ulta a month and afford this!"
> 
> I guess it probably does help that they are apparently locking down this special rate for a short period of time (it looks like it will end up being available for just over a month, based on the date of the announcement on Facebook), so if you weren't able to splurge at that time, you don't get the special goodies.  I'm not regretting this *at all*, but I am a little curious/concerned about how they will maintain a high level of prestige that they seem to be banking their general reputation on.  It also seems a little strange that they launched this in the summer rather than closer to the holidays because this seems like it would make a *fantastic* present.  Maybe they're counting on word of mouth from the early adopters to make people who didn't sign up regret it and be willing to spend $500 or more to jump on board later.  I can see that happening, like with Square Hue's $14.99-for-life pre-launch special.


 It could be as simple as them just wanting to generate more word of mouth regarding their brand.  They are a niche company with a small clientele, from what I can tell.  I think the Beauty Vault was a way for them to make items more accessible to a wider audience, given that previously LMdB was only sold at places like Nordstrom's and Neiman Marcus.  So, I'm viewing the VIP program as them trying to build their clientele as well as generate buzz.  Which it seems to be doing.  I can't remember ever seeing an ad for LMdB - so not sure how they advertise? 

I do think this first month's value is going to be significantly higher than succeeding months.  I hope that doesn't lead to a feelings of disappointment for subscribers, as I think the value is still going to be high, and definitely more than the monthly subscription price.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I understand, LMdB doesn't advertise at all, they rely on word-of-mouth and bloggers to spread the news. I think the whole purpose of this subscription is to get people talking about the brand.
> 
> Also, I tried to resist this subscription, and even posted twice in this thread saying that I'm not going to subscribe... but yeahhhh... I have zero self control.


What she said



.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 28, 2013)

> Â  I'm actually kind of wondering how they will maintain their prestige-ness with the mind-blowing nature of this deal once people look past the "$348 *up front*!?!?!?" and start saying, "Wait, it breaks down to $29 per month, and I get *how* much stuff? Â I could cut one trip to Ulta a month and afford this!"


 I think the key to maintaining their prestige is that many people wont be able to look past the fact that it's upfront. Although the $348 equals $29 per month, the fact that you aren't allowed to break it down and pay monthly is a huge deterrent for a lot of people. I also think that the fact you are only guaranteed one full size product per month at that price will deter people who don't already appreciate their makeup. I'm just excited to be getting in on the front end. Who knows what the price will go to if/when they open it up further. They could easily double the price of the subscription and it would still be a good deal based on the normal price of their products.


----------



## reepy (Jul 28, 2013)

I too posted that I'm not going to subscribe and while I haven't yet, I'm really waivering.  Here's my problem:  I have A TON of skincare and makeup backlogged here.  I really do think this sub is a good deal money and value-wise but my question isn't "should I spend $348 --- or $370something with tax," it's more like, "would i spend that in the foreseeable future on any cosmetics given that I have so much waiting to be used?"

I know that I pass a Sephora every day of my life and for so long now, I'm not even tempted to go in b/c of how much I have ... yet the surprise of the box thing and the stupid fear of missing out is motivating.  Sigh.  What to do, what to do...?


----------



## mermuse (Jul 28, 2013)

Why did I have to stumble into this thread? Considering doing this if I drop GB. Hmm. I kind of want to cull older products, and this could be an incentive to replace with higher end ones. It really isn't crazy if you break it down.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the key to maintaining their prestige is that many people wont be able to look past the fact that it's upfront. Although the $348 equals $29 per month, the fact that you aren't allowed to break it down and pay monthly is a huge deterrent for a lot of people. I also think that the fact you are only guaranteed one full size product per month at that price will deter people who don't already appreciate their makeup. I'm just excited to be getting in on the front end. Who knows what the price will go to if/when they open it up further. They could easily double the price of the subscription and it would still be a good deal based on the normal price of their products.


 Okay, this makes me feel better about it.  I confess to a bit of snobbery on this sub.  I'm a huge essence fan, but I do love my super-high-end stuff, too.  I look to essence for the fun seasonal stuff (twenty bucks for a bunch of stuff I will only wear for one month a year, if that?  I can justify the splurge.  It's just a little more than one lunch out after a movie with a friend) and to brands like this for year-round pampering (even if no one else knows I'm using a $32 lipstick, *I* know, and it makes me step up the rest of my appearance, from my clothes to my posture.  It's hard to slouch when you want everyone to LOOK AT MY PRETTY EYESHADOW!).  It would make me sad to subscribe because of its prestige/luxury only to discover that they're going for a larger customer base and will be cutting back on the things that create their wow factor.  

(I used to go to Saks and sigh at the high-end stuff I couldn't buy on a poor college student budget.  I would always make room for one particular shade of Stendhal lipstick, though.  I can't remember the shade name, but that was over twenty years ago, so it has probably been discontinued even if this brand *was* available in my area.  Now my budget is larger, but Saks has closed, and the makeup counter ladies at Macy's and Nordstrom look down their noses at me and hover like I'm going to steal everything when I go in on the weekends in my jeans and fandom t-shirts.  The groovy makeup boutique is better about not hovering like I'm going to pocket everything, but they sometimes go in the opposite direction and assume I don't need help because *surely* I don't intend to buy anything there.  I work for a bank all week and just want to *go home* when I'm in my work clothes that tend to get me good service in those stores.  When it's the weekend, I'm going to dress like I'm headed to Comic-Con but am too lazy to do cosplay even though I want to SPEND MONEY when I go to those stores, thankyouverymuch.)



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too posted that I'm not going to subscribe and while I haven't yet, I'm really waivering.  Here's my problem:  I have A TON of skincare and makeup backlogged here.  I really do think this sub is a good deal money and value-wise but my question isn't "should I spend $348 --- or $370something with tax," it's more like, "would i spend that in the foreseeable future on any cosmetics given that I have so much waiting to be used?"
> 
> I know that I pass a Sephora every day of my life and for so long now, I'm not even tempted to go in b/c of how much I have ... yet the surprise of the box thing and the stupid fear of missing out is motivating.  Sigh.  What to do, what to do...?


 Unfortunately, I know my answer to the foreseeable-future question:  Hell, yeah, I would.  Earlier this year, I decided that I would be allowed to buy whatever makeup I wanted to replace all of the stuff I threw out in 2008 (pretty much my entire collection except for lipsticks and nail polishes).  I started the year with basically nothing:  Aside from a whole lot of lipstick and nail polish, I think the only cosmetics items I had were a tube of Missha bb cream, one stila smudgestick, and a few tarte SmoulderEyes smudgy eyeshadow pencils (the five-pencil set that Sephora had over the holidays).  Maybe a couple of eyeshadows from ipsy and swaps.  Oh, and the Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland palette that I would look at and then not use it because it's such a hotly-coveted item that I felt bad for using it (yes, I know that makes pretty much no sense.  Now I rarely use it just because I have so many other colors that it takes a while to rotate back to it).  

Things are different now (I have probably half of the Glamour Doll Eyes catalog at this point, and I think I have *five* blushes!  Most of them are spring colors, so I'm not wearing them now, but I do *have* them), but I am still lacking in certain basics (my brush and blush-other-than-spring-colors collections are particularly sad, and if I'm picking out colors, I am not buying neutrals.  I tend to stick to the mermaid drag queen area of the color chart when left to my own devices).  Those basics seem to be what subs like to send out, so it's a gap-filling thing.  



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why did I have to stumble into this thread? Considering doing this if I drop GB. Hmm. I kind of want to cull older products, and this could be an incentive to replace with higher end ones. It really isn't crazy if you break it down.


 It's easier for me to justify this sub because I'm not replacing stuff I currently own:  See the threw-out-almost-all-my-makeup-in-2008.  And then last September or October (can't remember which one), I finally got around to trying the stila smudge stick that I had received in my January Birchbox, and I reverted to my makeup craziness that dominated the '90s and a good chunk of the '00s for me.  I decided that I would be allowed to buy whatever makeup and tools (I started the year with one eyeshadow brush and the powder brush that Glossybox sent out in its first box, which I just tossed in my drawer and never used until a few months ago) I wanted for the duration of 2013, and then the makeup-buying genie goes back in the bottle.  Subs will continue to be allowed, but I should be at a maintenance level by the end of the year.

The reason I'm sticking with this and Starbox past the end of the year-end cutoff even though I already have tons of stuff is because (as I'm realizing) they tend to send out stuff that does not overlap with the things I buy.  I'm over forty, and I don't think I have *ever* (not even in high school or college) bought a blush, for example, and I know I haven't worn it aside from a couple of MAC counter makeovers (I remember throwing out or giving my GWP blushes to my mom), but the arrival of the blushes in the January and February Starboxes changed that.  I now wear it pretty much every day (not on lazy no-makeup weekends, of course), although I stick no a blush low-buy (I can buy essence trend edition blush, but other than that, any blush entering my life must do so via subscription boxes or swaps).  I'm also finding myself not wandering around Sephora/Ulta/Target/Fred Meyer/etc. looking for something to buy *right now* because I stop and think, "Hmm, what might be arriving in the boxes this month?"  Even if I do wander around looking for something to buy, if I find something I think I want, I ask myself that question.  And then I don't buy that eyeliner/shadow/lipstick/polish because I decide to wait and see what arrives, and then I manage to talk myself out of/forget about buying that in-store item.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in!

Just signed up!!!!!

That is seriously awesome!

You are all insanely fabulous and wonderfully enabling.

That spoiler got to me in a heart beat. It was a no-brainer!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 28, 2013)

I went for it! I figure I can use items I don't want for birthday and Christmas gifts, so this will actually giving me a head start! I have been eyeing this brand for a while but couldn't spend that kind of money, so this seemed like a great time to test everything out. Plus those spoilers sealed the deal. So excited for this!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2013)

I also think I'm going to go for it. I've been thinking about canceling PopSugar anyway. I am getting to the point of Sub overload and maybe quality over quantity is the way to go. Right now I'm subbed to:

Monthly

From the Lab 

Ipsy

Birchbox

PopSugar

Goodies

Love With Food

Julep

Bondi

Quarterly

FabFitFun

Yuzen

Fortune Cookie Soap Co.

If I cut out the ones I've crossed out, it will save me $1,396/year (and that's with skipping every other month of Julep as I typically do).. I may even cut out Ipsy too, but I think that's fun and with three teen girls in the house, it's fun to give them little things every month. I think I just justified this sub to myself, lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 28, 2013)

I think I've decided that I'm gonna swap Birchbox out for this sub. I'm getting way overloaded on samples, many of which I end up giving away anyways or are completely forgotten after I stash them away in some corner of my room, and even after a year I've only discovered a single "must have" product. I think it's definitely time to try something new. I'm really lusting after the spoilers of this first box and even if the majority of the remaining months end up personally being duds for me, I could still stockpile a lot of nice Christmas/birthday gifts for friends and family, and that would probably actually save me some money come Christmas time lol.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (I used to go to Saks and sigh at the high-end stuff I couldn't buy on a poor college student budget.  I would always make room for one particular shade of Stendhal lipstick, though.  I can't remember the shade name, but that was over twenty years ago, so it has probably been discontinued even if this brand *was* available in my area.  Now my budget is larger, but Saks has closed, and* the makeup counter ladies at Macy's and Nordstrom look down their noses at me and hover like I'm going to steal everything when I go in on the weekends in my jeans and fandom t-shirts.*  The groovy makeup boutique is better about not hovering like I'm going to pocket everything, but they sometimes go in the opposite direction and assume I don't need help because *surely* I don't intend to buy anything there. * I work for a bank all week and just want to *go home* when I'm in my work clothes that tend to get me good service in those stores.  When it's the weekend, I'm going to dress like I'm headed to Comic-Con but am too lazy to do cosplay even though I want to SPEND MONEY when I go to those stores, thankyouverymuch.)*


 This! The only times I'm ever treated like a customer by beauty counter ladies are when I'm dressed super professionally, which only happens about once a month when I'm attending a project meeting for my internship and of course by the time the meeting is over all I really want to do is go home and let my brain recover. Most of the time I'm in more casual clothes because I've just gotten out of class/the gym, and let's be real, it's a lot easier slipping out of some shorts and a t-shirt in the dressing room than it is a buttondown shirt and pencil skirt. It doesn't help that I'm constantly mistaken for being younger than my 14 year old cousin either. She's a freshman in HS and I'm starting grad school, yet people think she's my older sister. I'm not sure what's worse though, the patronizing counter ladies who think you're a shoplifter or not worth their time, or the crazed mall vendors with the little booths in the middle of the walkways that chase after you and sometimes shout borderline inappropriate comments. I had one guy selling curling irons chase me down the length of the mall while screaming that I was beautiful. Almost as uncomfortable as getting hit on by men old enough to be my grandfather at the Black Sabbath show my friend and I just went to. This is probably why I do most of my shopping online LOL.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2013)

Super excited to see that they had paypal as an option to pay! I used my Bill me later option and now I can pay it off monthly, although I will pay it off in 6 mos so as not to incur the interest. Woot!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited to see that they had paypal as an option to pay! I used my Bill me later option and now I can pay it off monthly, although I will pay it off in 6 mos so as not to incur the interest. Woot!


I missed that, great option!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 28, 2013)

Lord help me, I subbed.  First I made Sephora Rouge and now this... But, I read reviews about the black eyeliner that is supposed to be in the first box, and that helped. My black liquid liner is due to be tossed, plus everyone says it'll change your life.  I also like that the value on the first box is a good chunk of the total cost.

Sharing the contents of the first box closed the deal for me.  Well played Le Metier de Beaute.  Now I'm hoping it isn't too bad of a bait and switch, but given their price point - I don't see how I can lose.

I'm wondering if they'll reopen this sub closer to Christmas at a higher price point? I'm sure a good portion of early subscribers are bloggers who will get the word out and drive interest in the brand and their vault. It would be interesting to me to learn the demographics of people who paid for this: beauty junkies who like deals (me!), bloggers, loyal fans, or ?.

Almost everything I purchase now a days is discounted, via subscriptions, or clearance.  For example, I'm a UD junkie so I typically wait for UD sales. (Although if I love something I may purchase.)  But my UD brow box is running low, but I know they discontinued the old version recently.  I'll wait until it's available on HauteLook (maybe Tuesday!) or on the sale site - because eventually it will be on sale. Same with Smashbox: I order during sales or when it's my birthday for the gift - and if I order, it's always on "Let's Do Lunch!". I rarely order from Birchbox without a 20% off code...etc. Sephora definitely sells me the most full price shizz, but I usually wait for a good promo code and perks I covet.

But now, I am committed to dropping Glossybox when the 3 month sub I purchased with the 20% off promo expires (+ the free box I'll get with Glossydots).  LMdB is my new Glossybox for 2013/2014.


----------



## wonderings (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I tried to resist this subscription, and even posted twice in this thread saying that I'm not going to subscribe... but yeahhhh... I have zero self control.





> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What she said
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too posted that I'm not going to subscribe and while I haven't yet, I'm really waivering.


 Wow, as with many others this is an unexpected temptation!  I've only ever heard of this brand previously via a single glossybox packet, but I find myself very intrigued and very close to clicking the 'check out' button!

While mystery boxes such as ipsy, birchbox, glossybox, etc are fun, the idea of receiving items from a single, high-quality skin &amp; cosmetics company is potentially awesome.  I love the thought that they could plan out and curate products over the course of a year, so as to receive a variety of products and shades and to really build a core collection of good, full-sized, usable items. Though I'm NOT a huge makeup wearer, so I'm a bit concerned about spending $350 in one fell swoop, but if I think of it as an investment and commit to trying each product and teaching myself to use it properly (for example, liquid eyeliner is a little scary)...  This has the feel of a grown-up subscription and I'm at an age when I'm plenty grown up!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm going to sleep on it - we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## wonderings (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other LMdB items I've been wanting to try out are their cream blushes and eye mask.  Crossing my fingers
> 
> ...


 Oh yes, and yes again.  That eye mask, especially, would be a dream to sample!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and yes again.  That eye mask, especially, would be a dream to sample!


 I believe that they have stated that they are only sending out full-sized products!  I'm not sure whether this means that we can expect to not see any skincare or whether we may very well get a skincare item that would blow the box's value out of the water.  I would be very surprised if they did not eventually include a cream blush because this is the sort of subscription where companies would be well-served to send out at least one of each kind of product: cream tint, powder blush, eye shadow, each kind of mascara, pencil eye liner, liquid liner, nail polish, etc.  It's almost like a luxury Starlooks, after all, and I'm sure Starlooks sold a *lot* of Diamondliners after they included those in boxes and people realized that, hey, sparkly metallic eyeliner isn't so freaky-scary and hard-to-use after all.  I know they sold three or four to me after the January box!  

As for specific products, in addition to the Creme Fresh Tints, I'm really curious about their lip glosses.  And that Magic Lustre Creme.  And the loose translucent powder.  And and and!  But I'm most excited about getting to try things before they're launched to the general public.  See: my aforementioned snobbery.  Among my friends and coworkers, I'm the early adopter when it comes to makeup.  I had one coworker try to tell me about this BRAND NEW nail polish subscription she had just heard about.  It was Julep.  Which I subscribed to on the very first day it launched two years ago.

Also, did anyone else notice that they mentioned on Facebook that they have a special bonus item that will be in one subscriber's box?  I think I would throw up from far too much unprocessable joy if this showed up in mine.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2013)

This should make you all even happier you signed up for this!

(and help those who are on the fence, hop on or off)

Found this posting on their FB...

"the VIP program is a one time annual fee with sign up occurring in July. After 7/31/13, it will not be available again until 7/1/14. It is not a monthly subscription program. The program was developed to allow us to reward our loyal fans and clients. By making it a 12 month commitment we can properly plan and delight everyone."


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This should make you all even happier you signed up for this!
> 
> ...


I like this approach and think it will help with making it a quality program.  So many of the subscription boxes didn't plan well and kept taking on subscribers, with predictable results and lots of unhappy people.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoo! I dragged two more people on my perfume forum down with us!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish I could afford this but I truly cannot! I've never tried an LMDB products but Temptalia has given a ton of reviews on the brand and I've always been intrigued. I don't think any of you will be disappointed!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! I dragged two more people on my perfume forum down with us!


 Too bad they don't have a referral program...or do they?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the only thing holding me back is that payday is the 1st and I literally do not have anywhere near $350 in my bank account at the moment.  Ah, but next year I will plan ahead


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 29, 2013)

> I think the only thing holding me back is that payday is the 1st and I literally do not have anywhere near $350 in my bank account at the moment.Â  Ah, but next year I will plan ahead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you have PayPal you can try using the bill me later option. This is the ideal situation to use it. Gives you 6 months interest free to pay it off.


----------



## BagLady (Jul 29, 2013)

I caved and got it!! Can't wait for it to start shipping!


----------



## JHP07 (Jul 29, 2013)

This sub sounds amazing! However, I'm getting a bit burned out with all the items that I've received from subscription boxes (and haven't used). So, I'm going to creep on this thread and stalk all the gorgeous LMDB items that you get in the coming year!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 29, 2013)

It's done. I jumped on it.

I figured it's the same price as getting Ipsy and GB.  I gave up on Ipsy a few months ago and I don't miss it.  I'm going to use up my dots for 2 more GBs that I'm due and call them quits unless some crazy curated box comes along.  I've got too much random sample/makeup junk piling up, and I'm blaming this LMdB expedition on a very recent experience with a Tom Ford lipstick and a Giorgio Armani blush that left me swooning.  It's fun to get a bunch of random stuff especially when you're newer to makeup, but it's even nicer to have some products you truly love and treasure.

The first set sounds amazing, but I'm slightly nervous about the "one item" situation cropping up later.  Although I bet each month will be close to what is going on down here that are in the $80 or less range:

http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault

I can see 4 nail polishes for one month, and then a blush/bronzer set, etc.

We'll see, and I'm glad to have a forum to chat about it!!!

Let's just hope they don't use newgistics or other slow boat service to ship.  &gt;_&gt;


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 29, 2013)

The second my paycheck clears on the 31st I am all over this one! Can't wait!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm on board also... thought I could resist the temptation, but couldn't resist the value in the first month's box. I'm normally would not have signed up for an entire year after the disappoint that Seasonsbox turned out to be. Hope the quality stays consistent throughout the 12 months and it's not a downward trend after the first kickoff month.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 30, 2013)

Caved 

Your Order ID is: *#1932*

*^ at least 1932 other peeps with the level of self control that I have. *


----------



## saarahsmiles (Jul 30, 2013)

I ordered in the morning #1924, and would have ordered sooner but my little sister has been guilt tripping me about spending :'( she is right though.... I had to sneak this and mail it to my work DD


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 30, 2013)

i believe that counter is not this vip program only. I ordered on 12th or 13th but my number was 17xx


----------



## page5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't own any Le Metier de Beaute and I won't be subbing, but I looked at some of the links on this thread. What is the packaging like? Are the pics online not doing it justice? I have to say it is unappealing to me. 

I wonder if other higher end brands might do similar offerings in the future?


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 30, 2013)

Sneak peak killed me. I'm in...... GAH! I'm a bit happy that I am though, I love high end cosmetics.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have PayPal you can try using the bill me later option. This is the ideal situation to use it. Gives you 6 months interest free to pay it off.


Yes, I thought long and hard about this option.  Unfortunately money is a bit tight right now and I have managed to cut down my subs to only one and have promised my husband I will use the products I have before buying more.  But I will visit this thread often to drool over all the pretties you ladies receive!


----------



## EmGee (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't own any Le Metier de Beaute and I won't be subbing, but I looked at some of the links on this thread. What is the packaging like? Are the pics online not doing it justice? I have to say it is unappealing to me.
> 
> I wonder if other higher end brands might do similar offerings in the future?


Some high end makeup I find the packaging can be crap sometimes.

I have a Chanel eye palette and it does not look expensive or real.....almost.

I know it is though as I bought it at the Chanel counter

Then I've had some nice cheaper items that came in metal cases I liked (Aveda I think?)


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a couple of lip balms in metal cases -- from essence, of all brands. And TWO DAYS TO SHIPPING! So exciting! I have another sub that ships on the first of the month (I actually just got shipping today), so I'm actually going to start looking forward to that time of the month. It's a super busy time at work (I work for a bank, and that's my month-end insanity), so this will be a happy reward for getting through that mess.


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got an email from UPS telling me a package from LMdB is bring delivered Wednesday! Looks like they started shipping already! So excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from UPS telling me a package from LMdB is bring delivered Wednesday! Looks like they started shipping already! So excited.


I bet it's the gift that comes with purchase, but either way, doing happy dance!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 30, 2013)

I got my UPS mychoice email too, but I think its all coming in one package. I believe the kabuki brush in the first box is the special gift, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 30, 2013)

I thought the gift with purchase would be shipping with everything else, but I guess I'll find out in a day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from UPS telling me a package from LMdB is bring delivered Wednesday! Looks like they started shipping already! So excited.


Wow!!! That is FANTABULOUS!!!!!!!

This calls for a high end emoticon....


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 30, 2013)

> I just got an email from UPS telling me a package from LMdB is bring delivered Wednesday! Looks like they started shipping already! So excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


eeee me too!! And the stalking of the UPS man begins. Tomorrow needs to hurry up &amp; get here already!!!


----------



## pride (Jul 30, 2013)

Just stumbled on this...out of my budget but it's tempting my mom. Thing is, she likes skincare stuff more than makeup stuff generally...do we know or think they might actually send out some skincare stuff, or will it all be makeup?


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 30, 2013)

> Just stumbled on this...out of my budget but it's tempting my mom. Thing is, she likes skincare stuff more than makeup stuff generally...do we know or think they might actually send out some skincare stuff, or will it all be makeup?


 Description on their website says "Curated mix of our favorite Color, Skincare, Pre-release Sneak Peaks, Lab Previews, and Vault Exclusives" so I am guessing we will recieve skincare somewhere along the line. And Le MÃ©tier de Beaute skincare products are amazing!! I have loved everything I have tried from them.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered in the morning #1924, and would have ordered sooner but my little sister has been guilt tripping me about spending :'( she is right though.... I had to sneak this and mail it to my work DD


 Good to know thanks. That makes it feel even more exclusive.


----------



## pride (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Description on their website says "Curated mix of our favorite Color, Skincare, Pre-release Sneak Peaks, Lab Previews, and Vault Exclusives" so I am guessing we will recieve skincare somewhere along the line. And Le MÃ©tier de Beaute skincare products are amazing!! I have loved everything I have tried from them.


 hm, totally missed that! Well, I'll have to pass that along. My mom loved the le metier samples that GB sent out earlier this year.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

Does this mean that the actual UPS truck delivers or do they hand it off to USPS to deliver?? Ill be sooo happy if its UPS &amp; I don't have to wait for 2 days extra for USPS


----------



## Jflopez (Jul 30, 2013)

> Does this mean that the actual UPS truck delivers or do they hand it off to USPS to deliver?? Ill be sooo happy if its UPS &amp; I don't have to wait for 2 days extra for USPS


 I've received past orders from LMdB directly from UPS so I am thinking that is how it will be delivered. Trust me you ladies will be the first to know if I get mine tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

AGGHHH! I'm still wrestling with this one. I keep going back and forth. I'm currently sitting, staring at the checkout page.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> AGGHHH! I'm still wrestling with this one. I keep going back and forth. I'm currently sitting, staring at the checkout page. oliceman:


 I did the same thing @ 6 different occasions - I kept getting to the billing section and I would hem &amp; haw. My hubby kept watching me- then he took my iPad entered in his cc info , pressed entered , &amp; said happy birthday!! He's the best ever- he completely supports my crazy beauty obsession - he definitely doesn't get it but he supports it... Lol! I'm so excited for my first box- even though we've all seen spoilers, I'm excited to see everyone's shipment. We should all take pics of beauty looks with each months goodies. We all do our makeup different so it would be interesting to see everyone's different looks- I love makeup playtime  PS- someone's going to have to teach me how to upload pics- I've tried &amp; I haven't been able to figure it out-. Thanks gals!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm just not sure if I'll USE everything. From the preview, the only thing I'd use is the eyeshadow things depending on color. I don't do eye liner or lipstick and if I ever decided to for a special occasion or something I have 20 others from other subs I could dig into. I would definitely use the skin care stuff, but I hate to keep switching back and forth as it tends to irritate my skin. It's SUCH a good deal though! I feel like I'd totally regret it if I don't.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 30, 2013)

I finally caved and subbed, my credit card bill this month is not gonna be pretty between this and new prescription sunglasses 




 So excited though!! Most excited over the lipstick and the GWP - the current one I'm using is from F21 and cost all of 5 bucks lmao. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did the same thing @ 6 different occasions - I kept getting to the billing section and I would hem &amp; haw. *My hubby kept watching me- then he took my iPad entered in his cc info , pressed entered , &amp; said happy birthday!! He's the best ever- he completely supports my crazy beauty obsession - he definitely doesn't get it but he supports it... Lol!*

I'm so excited for my first box- even though we've all seen spoilers, I'm excited to see everyone's shipment. We should all take pics of beauty looks with each months goodies. We all do our makeup different so it would be interesting to see everyone's different looks- I love makeup playtime 

PS- someone's going to have to teach me how to upload pics- I've tried &amp; I haven't been able to figure it out-. Thanks gals!!

Aww super adorable!!! My mum totally side-eyed me when I told her I was signing up, but I know both she and my grandma will totally be digging through my box as hooked as I am every month lol! Every time they see me get a package they get all 



 "is there anything in there for me?" Pretty sure my best guy friend's eyes nearly rolled out of his head when I asked him to try and talk me out of this, he knows I'm a lost cause!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'll USE everything. From the preview, the only thing I'd use is the eyeshadow things depending on color. I don't do eye liner or lipstick and if I ever decided to for a special occasion or something I have 20 others from other subs I could dig into. I would definitely use the skin care stuff, but I hate to keep switching back and forth as it tends to irritate my skin. It's SUCH a good deal though! I feel like I'd totally regret it if I don't.


 I look at it this way:  If we do get skincare, that stuff is *expensive*, and chances are slim I would use it because of what happened the last time I tried something expensive -- but I would be perfectly happy to sell it for a fraction of the retail value and maybe even recoup some subscription money.  But based on my experience with Starlooks, as far as the makeup items go, chances are high I will use everything they send except liquid liner and bronzer (I even started using *mascara* about a month ago after Starlooks sent it out in March and it sat unused in my makeup box for three months!  If you knew my stance on mascara, you would know what a big deal that is).  

But.  I'm going to take the talk-you-down stance on this one:  Although this is a really good deal and only available for ONE MORE DAY, you might be better off trying Starlooks for a few months (because you're not locked into a year there, and they send out exclusively makeup and makeup tools -- and no skin care) instead of jumping on this one.  It seems like this one is better-suited for makeup junkies who want it all and are looking at this not as how much stuff you get for the price but rather how much stuff you get, period, especially before it's released to the general public.  If I was handed a thousand bucks and told to buy whatever I wanted from this line, I would freeze up and be completely unable to pick *anything* because I would be convinced I'm picking the wrong things.  This way, I am basically handed a bunch of things and told to go have fun.  This works much better for me, plus I can't get this stuff in my area, *plus* this means I can avoid the snobby sales people who consider me not worth their time.  

On the other hand, if you do sign up, you may very well feel like you *have* to use all of these things in order to get your money's worth or just because they happen to be sitting around one weekend when you're bored, and a whole new world might open up for you, which could be even more dangerous (see: my stila smudgestick collection).


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 30, 2013)

> I finally caved and subbed, my credit card bill this month is not gonna be pretty between this and new prescription sunglassesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol...my mom is the same way. I work in a family business out of my parents home so I have all my boxes delivered there- god knows I can't wait til I get home to open then lol! Whenever I get my boxes my moms always there during the unboxing and she makes out like a bandit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I think I'll sleep on it again and see what I think in the morning. I just ordered the Fall Fashion PopSugar box so that's curbed my "want" for the time being!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol...my mom is the same way. I work in a family business out of my parents home so I have all my boxes delivered there- god knows I can't wait til I get home to open then lol! Whenever I get my boxes my moms always there during the unboxing and she makes out like a bandit
> 
> ...


 lol yup, every single sub box I've ever gotten it's usually split 3 ways between me, my mum, and my grandma. I looove bold/dark lip products and dark eyeliner/eyeshadows and curly hair products, my grandma is searching for her HG skincare and volumizing hair products, and my mum likes neutral/bold lip products and neutral eyes and hair masks or treatments, so it's pretty much a perfect 3 way split. Sometimes my grandma will call me telling me I have a package so I can get home ASAP to unbox, we are such package addicts


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol yup, every single sub box I've ever gotten it's usually split 3 ways between me, my mum, and my grandma. I looove bold/dark lip products and dark eyeliner/eyeshadows and curly hair products, my grandma is searching for her HG skincare and volumizing hair products, and my mum likes neutral/bold lip products and neutral eyes and hair masks or treatments, so it's pretty much a perfect 3 way split. Sometimes my grandma will call me telling me I have a package so I can get home ASAP to unbox, we are such package addicts


 Love the story! That's awesome how everything has a home = more sub boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AGGHHH! I'm still wrestling with this one. I keep going back and forth. I'm currently sitting, staring at the checkout page.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 31, 2013)

I think they just printed labels yesterday and didn't actually ship them, which means we won't be getting them today. The good news though is I should get it the next day after it ships based on UPS's predictions on yesterdays mychoice notice. I am SO excited.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great I bet they love all the goodies they get from you.


 They do! 



 I love how my grandma 



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the story! That's awesome how everything has a home = more sub boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha I'm actually all sampled out lately though, most of the stuff I've kept for myself I've barely even touched. But this sub sucked me in, I justified it as me not really having much high end makeup and the first box is such an amazing deal that I just couldn't pass it up. I can be super cheap but I also can't resist good deals lol! I blame the calculator in my head - my friends always joke that I must have one in my head because I never remember to bring a calculator to quizzes/exams yet somehow I always done in half the time as everyone else anyways.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2013)

I really hope that these boxes will go out on the first workday (so skipping Saturday/Sunday) of every month and arrive on the second.  Or go out at the end of the previous month, as long as they arrive on the second workday of the month.  I will be in desperate need of goodies on that day from here on out but too tired to want to actually go buy a reward.  I need it waiting for me at home.  Work is going to suck on the last and first two (so four total) business days each month for an undetermined amount of time.  I just keep reminding myself that I get paid time and a half, and each hour puts me that much closer to covering this sub with just overtime, so this gets me through.


----------



## wonderings (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope that these boxes will go out on the first workday (so skipping Saturday/Sunday) of every month and arrive on the second.  Or go out at the end of the previous month, as long as they arrive on the second workday of the month.  I will be in desperate need of goodies on that day from here on out but too tired to want to actually go buy a reward.  I need it waiting for me at home.  Work is going to suck on the last and first two (so four total) business days each month for an undetermined amount of time.  I just keep reminding myself that I get paid time and a half, and each hour puts me that much closer to covering this sub with just overtime, so this gets me through.


 It sure looks like this first box, at least, will be shipping promptly - a picture was posted on instagram (@lemetierdebeaute) of boxes being packed:

 



I'm not picky about the specific shipping date, but early in the month does sound good!

They posted another picture of what looks like the lovely first box on fb as well:


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't cave!  I can't count how many times I have gone to the site and almost clicked "buy" and I even checked this morning to see if it was truly gone.  I know I am going to be entirely jealous each month, but I just couldn't justify needing this, mostly because I've been trying to switch to more organic stuff.  I didn't want to decide 1/2 way through the year that I just wasn't going to use any of it because of some ingredient I was trying to get rid of.  I am truly having major didn't buy it regret, though I know it is for the best.


----------



## wonderings (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't cave!  I can't count how many times I have gone to the site and almost clicked "buy" and I even checked this morning to see if it was truly gone.


 Yay you!  Horray for willpower &amp; saving money.  I've totally been there before - hey Company X, please don't extend the promotion, because if you do I'll take it as a sign I should've purchased after all!

This sub is truly a bit of a gamble; paying for a whole year up front, knowing that Le Metier hasn't offered any subscription boxes in the past.  I'm just hoping that as an upscale, luxury brand, they're hoping to spoil us and woo us away from cheaper brands.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ...And that they truly have been plotting out the boxes over the course of the year, especially as they have the funds in advance.

From LMdB on facebook:

An extremely gracious thank you to everyone who signed up for the Le Metier de Beaute Beauty Vault VIP program. We thought of this program with only one thing in mind - pamper and absolutely delight our loyal and committed clients and fans. We know that it is a large financial commitment, for each of you, and do not take that lightly. We are committed to you and committed to ensuring that your experience over the next 12 months warrants the trust that you have placed within us. We received an incredible amount of orders, much more then expected or planned, and we received a lot of incredibly motivating communication from all of you. THANK YOU! We look forward to the next 12 months of working with each and every one of you. XO LMdB
Sounds promising!


----------



## akicowi (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree, from their thank you seems sincerely and promising.  Here's another pic of the box from their fb.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

Well boo! Earlier, I got a UPS notification that my delivery date would be tomorrow...yay! And then I got another one just now that it's changed and won't be until Monday. Sigh...I hate waiting!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well boo! Earlier, I got a UPS notification that my delivery date would be tomorrow...yay! And then I got another one just now that it's changed and won't be until Monday. Sigh...I hate waiting!


 Just curious, does your order history say fulfilled or unfulfilled? Mine says unfulfilled and I don't have shipping info yet but I'm not too concerned over it yet since I jumped in late. I'll be happy as long as I get my box before I leave the country next Friday lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just curious, does your order history say fulfilled or unfulfilled? Mine says unfulfilled and I don't have shipping info yet but I'm not too concerned over it yet since I jumped in late. I'll be happy as long as I get my box before I leave the country next Friday lol.


 Mine also says unfulfilled but it's on the move according to tracking. I wonder if it will be considered unfulfilled until after we receive our 12th month?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 1, 2013)

> Mine also says unfulfilled but it's on the move according to tracking. I wonder if it will be considered unfulfilled until after we receive our 12th month?


 That's what I think, just like subs that say "processing" the whole time you're subscribed.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine is on the vehicle for delivery today. I cannot wait for it to get here!


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 2, 2013)

​


> Mine is on the vehicle for delivery today. I cannot wait for it to get here!Â


 Did you order early on and did they email you tracking info?


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ Did you order early on and did they email you tracking info?


 Not really, I think they shipped them all simultaneously. I get my tracking info because I'm signed up for UPS mychoice.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I think, just like subs that say "processing" the whole time you're subscribed.


 


> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine also says unfulfilled but it's on the move according to tracking. I wonder if it will be considered unfulfilled until after we receive our 12th month?


 That makes sense! I had considered it but "unfulfilled" sounds a lot more serious than "processing" does in my head haha so I thought I'd ask you ladies what your order histories looked like just to be on the safe side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't get a tracking email yet. I was order #1903.

Anyone else still without a shipping email?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a tracking email yet. I was order #1903.
> 
> Anyone else still without a shipping email?


 #1955 and I still have no tracking email either.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

> I didn't get a tracking email yet. I was order #1903. Anyone else still without a shipping email?


 I don't think anyone has an email from LMdB. My understanding is that the people who know where their packages are have signed up with UPS to get notifications about packages.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## akicowi (Aug 2, 2013)

I haven't heard anything from them either and i was 174X. I did just sign up for UPS mychoice so hopefully I'll find out if I am getting anything today.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anyone has an email from LMdB. My understanding is that the people who know where their packages are have signed up with UPS to get notifications about packages.


 Yup this is it exactly. UPS Mychoice is free and tells you whenever you have a package coming via UPS. Its the best!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anyone has an email from LMdB. My understanding is that the people who know where their packages are have signed up with UPS to get notifications about packages.


Thank you so much for clarifying!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup this is it exactly. UPS Mychoice is free and tells you whenever you have a package coming via UPS. Its the best!


I signed up for UPS Mychoice, so cool!  I would have never have know about this except for the forum




.

My scheduled delivery is Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 2, 2013)

i just signed up for ups mychoice also. How do I find out if I have a package coming to me?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just signed up for ups mychoice also. How do I find out if I have a package coming to me?


 They will send you an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

My package is waiting at my front door! I am leaving work now.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

Do we know where they are shipping from?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will send you an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Okay thanks! haven't gotten an email from UPS yet so I guess I just have to be patient !


----------



## lolitam (Aug 2, 2013)

I love ups my choice emails! I usually get an email the day before the pkg will arrive, and then again shortly after the package has been delivered. I'm still waiting for an email about this months shipment (I had to subscribe, sounds so promising!!!)


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we know where they are shipping from?


 NYC! 

Pics and info below!! I'm dying of happiness right now. If this is any sign, I will never ever regret this purchase. 













Enter the lipstick doesn't have a name, the kaleidoscope is the lip kit in empress, then the kabuki brush, and the eyeliner is black. I am sooo happy!

My calculations make this a $254 value. Of all things I will use. We can't expect that in every box since there was a little note saying the kabuki brush is our free gift but STILL. Totally worth it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

> NYC!Â  Pics and info below!! I'm dying of happiness right now. If this is any sign, I will never ever regret this purchase.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What!?!? ARE YOU SERIOUS? (Yes, this does indeed deserve all-caps here.)



Spoiler



A LIP KALEIDOSCOPE? Gah. Clearly, they made this box for me. I thought this was going to be an eye kaleidoscope, but one for lips is even better even though I have no business getting more lip stuff. But I have dozens of GDE pigments in all colors and more sitting in my mailbox rught now, almost all of my lip stuff is hot pink or fuchsia, and it looks like these are calm autumnal colors that are nothing like anything I own, so this is fantastic.


So not what I had been expecting, but even better considering what I already have.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, its amazing! 

like you meaganola, I was hoping for eyeshadow (not that I need it), but I am so happy with the lip glosses. My momentary sad face when it was lip gloss was quickly a happy face...I have 11 more months of this coming, which pretty much guarantees eyeshadow, and a piece of each of their make up items!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NYC!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, its amazing!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SPEECHLESS!!!!!
> ...


 The top flips up and its a mirror! Super cute.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

This sub is really starting to give me an awards-season-gift-suite feeling. If they do just one more box like this (it seems logical that they will go awesome like this for December), I would be good with nail polish for the other ten months, but I doubt they would go nail-polish-only any month unless it was a set of three or four, so this all bodes very well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 2, 2013)

And somehow I missed that there was an adorable hand written note in the box! all my love for LMdB right now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And somehow I missed that there was an adorable hand written note in the box! all my love for LMdB right now!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NYC!
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

Ooh, I can't wait until Monday! If I wasn't going to be at a client all day, I'd come home at lunch to drool!


----------



## lolitam (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG, I am SO glad I decided to get this box.  I'm  thrilled with the spoiler box contents and I can't wait to get mine.  I still haven't gotten my usual UPS Mychoice notification so it might not even arrive Monday.

Speaking of UPS, I'm happy beyond words that they are using standard UPS delivery and not one of the agonizing slow-post methods.


----------



## saarahsmiles (Aug 2, 2013)

Just signed up for UPS my choice....but my box is coming to my work. Ahhh!! SAD FACE, I guess I'll get it when I get it


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 2, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I feel a little bit like a spoiled brat saying this but I'm super disappointed that we got the lip glosses instead of the eye shadows. I really wanted a new eye shadow palette- I feel like I'm on lip product overload :-(


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got the Bauhaus lip kaleidoscope, and the glosses are really nice quality.  It will be interesting to see if everyone gets the same kaleidoscope, as there is always the possibility that they could mix things up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what did it say?
> ...


 Basically just thanks for being a member we are excited for the vault etc etc. It was cute! 



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got the Bauhaus lip kaleidoscope, and the glosses are really nice quality.  It will be interesting to see if everyone gets the same kaleidoscope, as there is always the possibility that they could mix things up.


 Yes! They are super nice. Its fairly warm and humid hear, I think it was about 88-90 yesterday, and mine didn't melt at all. They aren't sticky, and the color is really there. I haven't tried them all yet, but so far so good.



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks ladies for cheering me up- I think I was just having a bad hair day yesterday..lol! I'm excited to get the box in my hands- my birthday is Monday, I'm hoping for its arrival!! That said, the value of this box phenomenal &amp; I'm excited for months to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 3, 2013)

Erk, I hadn't realized those were 

glosses.  I wasn't paying attention and thought they were lipsticks.  Now I'm thinking I'll end up selling (or at least trying to sell) that along with the eyeliner (black eyeliner = no.  Liquid liner = no.  Black liquid liner = OH, *HELL*, NO).  I'm a huge lipstick fan, but not so much gloss unless it's something clear, sparkly, and flavored over a stain. Oh, and preferably in a squeezy tube (like Lancome Juicy Tubes) or clicky stick (like stila).  I feel like wands shove cooties into the tubes like mascara.  Pans are better, but I'm *really* not a fan of pan glosses.   I'm still really happy with the box and consider this box worth the money between the lipstick (I love lipstick!  Can't get enough!  The brighter the better as long as it's not a warm shade!) and the kabuki brush, especially if I can sell the liner and Kaleidoscope.  I recently dug out and started using the kabuki brush I received from Loose Button, and it started shedding after the second time I washed it, so it's clearly not high-quality and not too long for the world, but I have been dragging my feet on buying another one or even just a powder brush since it started doing this -- and then voila!  New high-end brush on the way!  Starlooks sent me a blush brush right when I was dragging my feet on getting one of those, too.  I need to find another kind of brush to keep put off buying so a sub will send it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 3, 2013)

> Yes! They are super nice. Its fairly warm and humid hear, I think it was about 88-90 yesterday, and mine didn't melt at all. They aren't sticky, and the color is really there. I haven't tried them all yet, but so far so good.


 This makes me feel better! Hopefully my package is safe too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although the heat index in the shade here is about 107 and the humidity is insanely high.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Erk, I hadn't realized those were
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Aug 4, 2013)

Received an email from UPS My Choice. My box is due tomorrow. SO excited.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 4, 2013)

> Spoiler: my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slightly disappointed to get the lip kaleidoscope as well simply because we are already getting a lipstick in that box.Â  It's not a big deal--I'm pretty amped about lip products right now, but I was anticipating putting everything on at once when I got the box.Â  That won't be easy to do when you have 5 different lip things to figure out.Â  Hah.Â  Anyway. I found a review of the product on someone's blog that got me all excited again.Â  It looks beautiful: http://www.messywands.com/2011/10/le-metier-de-beaute-fall-2011-empress.html That's the same one, right?





Spoiler: my thoughts



Thanks Mermuse for the posting- the colors do look beautiful in that review- it got me excited!! I just got my email from UPS my choice and mine is set to arrive tomorrow- right on my birthday... Yay!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

OMG!!!  Just got my box and I got an

Kaleidoscope eye kit in "Chauvet Pont d'Arc" ... I'm freaking out right know because its soooo beautiful.  Everything else is the same!!! 
Best Birthday Present EVER!!! 

I would take a picture but I have no idea how to post a pic-  if anyone wants to see it, just let me know how to post one and I'll do it...


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow! Variation in the items...I'm not sure how I feel about that...haha


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Interesting! I didn't realize there would be so much variation with this product! I can't wait to get mine! I haven't gotten an email from UPS yet, but I'm hoping that's just a glitch and there will be a box waiting for me when I get home!

happy birthday!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting! I didn't realize there would be so much variation with this product! I can't wait to get mine! I haven't gotten an email from UPS yet, but I'm hoping that's just a glitch and there will be a box waiting for me when I get home!
> 
> happy birthday!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be another opportunity to get in on this? I just found out and I didn't realize there was a deadline!! And none of their links are working for me.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

> Does anyone know if there will be another opportunity to get in on this? I just found out and I didn't realize there was a deadline!! And none of their links are working for me.


 They closed signups on July 31st and will not be reopening them until next July.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!!  Just got my box and I got an
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if there will be another opportunity to get in on this? I just found out and I didn't realize there was a deadline!! And none of their links are working for me.


 I would call Le Metier de Beaute directly and ask them.  I saw something on facebook a couple days ago where someone made a post about wanting to subscribe &amp; they said just to contact them directly. 

Good Luck


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thank You !!  XOXOXO


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 5, 2013)

> I would call Le Metier de Beaute directly and ask them.Â  I saw something on facebook a couple days ago where someone made a post about wanting to subscribe &amp; they said just to contact them directly.Â  Good Luck


 Thank you!!! I will be trying this!!


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 5, 2013)

I received mine today. My variation was the



Spoiler



Nouvelle Vague eye Kaleidoscope


I'm loving this sub!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 5, 2013)

Ooh, fingers crossed for an eye kaleidoscope! I thought it was kind of odd that they confirmed the exact shades of the other items but not this, and it looks like now we know why: a little of everything is going out.


----------



## rubyjuls (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery. UPS usually comes pretty late by me so I will be waiting a few more hours. Can't wait to find out which kelidescope I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!!  Just got my box and I got an
> 
> ...


 If you have the pic saved in your computer or phone and you're posting from the desktop version, just look at the toolbar above the post box, click on the little square with the picture of the house in it (near the middle of the toolbar between the 2 undo/redo arrows and the film strip), click on "upload files" and locate the picture wherever you have it saved and hit enter, and finally hit submit once the little box that pops up does its thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully that wasn't too confusing, I like to abuse run-on sentences haha.



> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received mine today. My variation was the
> 
> Nouvelle Vague eye Kaleidoscope
> I'm loving this sub!


 I would LOVE this one just for the bottom shade!! Still no email from UPS mychoice though, the suspense is killing me lol.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a feeling they might send out different kaleidoscopes when the first one we saw on MUT was a lip one, whereas the one in their promo pic was an eye one.  As long as I don't receive Bauhaus, which I already have, I'll be happy.  Heck, I'd probably be happy even if I did get a second one, as then I could use them generously without worrying about running out



.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!!  Just got my box and I got an
> 
> ...


 I received the same one, but mine arrived shattered, with eye shadow all over the kaleidoscope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I contacted CS, and hopefully they can replace it.

I'm editing the pictures right now, will post swatches of everything asap.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have the pic saved in your computer or phone and you're posting from the desktop version, just look at the toolbar above the post box, click on the little square with the picture of the house in it (near the middle of the toolbar between the 2 undo/redo arrows and the film strip), click on "upload files" and locate the picture wherever you have it saved and hit enter, and finally hit submit once the little box that pops up does its thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!  I totally missed that the upload file was a button... lol!!  I thought I had to enter in a URL- which I have no idea how to do- so not a techy gal... that's what my hubby is for.  Thanks again Norther!!  I'm going to try posting a pic later when I get home ;-)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  I totally missed that the upload file was a button... lol!!  I thought I had to enter in a URL- which I have no idea how to do- so not a techy gal... that's what my hubby is for.  Thanks again Norther!!  I'm going to try posting a pic later when I get home ;-)


 No problem! I haven't tested the URL entering version but I'd assume that it's just if you've already uploaded the pic somewhere and have a direct link to the image lol. Can't wait to see the pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icedone (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received mine today. My variation was the
> 
> Nouvelle Vague eye Kaleidoscope
> I'm loving this sub!


 I would probably pass out if I got this one! This is my 2nd favorite Kaleidoscope!


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 5, 2013)

> I would probably pass out if I got this one! This is my 2nd favorite Kaleidoscope!


 Out of curiosity which one is your favorite?


----------



## rubyjuls (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine is here!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the blush Kaleidoscope






So so pleased with the Kaleidoscope I received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 5, 2013)

> Mine is here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler



That blush Kaleidoscope is gorgeous! So so pleased with the Kaleidoscope I received.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is here!
> 
> 
> ...


 

How exciting! At least 4 variations of the Kaledoscopes now...it makes waiting for mine even more exciting! Thanks for sharing a picture!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!!!  Just got my box and I got an
> 
> Kaleidoscope eye kit in "Chauvet Pont d'Arc" ... I'm freaking out right know because its soooo beautiful.  Everything else is the same!!!


 This is the one that I received and I agree...absolutely beautiful. And that Kabuki brush...my goodness, so soft.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 5, 2013)

Do y



> I received the same one, but mine arrived shattered, with eye shadow all over the kaleidoscope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I contacted CS, and hopefully they can replace it. I'm editing the pictures right now, will post swatches of everything asap.


 Does anyone have the number for customer service?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the one that I received and I agree...absolutely beautiful. And that Kabuki brush...my goodness, so soft.


 I keep on thinking how I would never pay $85 for a makeup brush, let alone a mini kabuki brush. My first thought was "are there gold strands mixed in with the goat hair? ". However, I am looking forward to hearing what you ladies think of the brush...like if it would ever be worth investing in another. Points for amazing softness already.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 5, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for the blush one!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

> Do y Does anyone have the number for customer service?


 I tried to find a number- here's their email- [email protected] - Best Wishes!!


----------



## reepy (Aug 5, 2013)

So....how does one actually use the lip kaleidescope?  I don't mean how to apply, but how does it fit in with life?  Who puts lipstick on in the AM and then doesn't re-apply during the day?  You can't really carry that around.  Hmmm.  I love the colors/shimmer/feeling and pretty much everything about it except that I'm not really in need of lip stuff I can only use in my house.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2013)

I think the lip kaleidoscope would be super chic to whip out of your bag and apply.

I would totally carry it around!!!

I am loving all these variations btw. It's making things even more exciting!

Still no word from UPS though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 5, 2013)

I with lisaleah- Reepy you need to just rock it !!! Put it in your purse, desk drawer,etc. You'll feel so GLAM when u apply!!! Ps- if your not into it- I'm getting the Fall Allure Box &amp; August PS box- I'd totally trade you for anything in my boxes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Aug 5, 2013)

Ha, I just meant size wise.  Don't you think it's really big for that?  Maybe I'm wrong but it seems so awkward to throw in a bag.

But I will try!


----------



## icedone (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity which one is your favorite?


 My favorite is The Capitol! It was super limited, and I had never even heard of lmtb back then. Of course I recently moved to DC so it has extra special meaning and I wish I could get my hands on it!


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 6, 2013)

> My favorite is The Capitol! It was super limited, and I had never even heard of lmtb back then. Of course I recently moved to DC so it has extra special meaning and I wish I could get my hands on it!


 It would be awseome if you received it in you box!


----------



## rubyjuls (Aug 6, 2013)

Better picture of the kaleidoscope I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I'm pretty positive this will be the best beauty subscription ever.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 6, 2013)

I want the shadows! Will be hunting for a trade if I get the lips or blush.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, sorry for the delay, I completely forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are the pictures and swatches. While swatching I realized I need to wax my eye brows, so please bear with that. I hope that overgrowth isn't disturbing anyone, and if it is I'm very sorry!

My damaged Kaleidoscope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of the pans came loose and shattered all over everything. I managed to clean it with a cotton swab dipped in makeup remover, but there's just no way I can clean out all of the nooks. I sent an email to CS with pictures, I hope they can do something about it.





Took me over an hour to get it this clean. As you can see, there's still a lot of staining left by the shattered eye shadow.





Arm swatches. The colors are gorgeous!





The eye liner pen has a nice and thin felt tip, it looks very similar to the one we got from Starlooks a couple months ago.





It feathers like crazy on my wrist swatch, but there's zero feathering on the eyes. I wonder how that works @[email protected]





The lipstick is fabulous! I'm super intimidated by reds and this one is definitely on the verge of being too dark for my skin tone, but it looked great in the end. The formula is creamy, but slightly dry, and most importantly it doesn't feather even if I'm not wearing a lip pencil. 









And here are face swatches of the eye shadows and the eye liner.

P.S.: I hate selfies!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2013)

Great photos! Did you use LMdB's Couches de Couleur technique for the eyeshadow application? I have been reading up on it and hope I get an eyeshadow kaleidoscope to try it out. Thanks for posting!


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 6, 2013)

> Okay, sorry for the delay, I completely forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are the pictures and swatches. While swatching I realized I need to wax my eye brows, so please bear with that. I hope that overgrowth isn't disturbing anyone, and if it is I'm very sorry!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tons of pictures!
> ...





Spoiler: Tons of pictures!



Looks Amazing on you! Love how you did your eyes!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope I get either an eye or blush kaleidoscope!!!  Prefer the eye, but the blush one looks lovely too!

And OiiO...your makeup is perfection. LOVE IT!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Great photos! Did you use LMdB's Couches de Couleur technique for the eyeshadow application? I have been reading up on it and hope I get an eyeshadow kaleidoscope to try it out. Thanks for posting!


 Nope, I just used the way I normally apply eye shadows.

But thanks for the info, I'll check out this technique, it sounds intriguing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Those are nice photos OiiO! Everything looks great on you!

I really hope I get an eyeshadow kaleidoscope!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you ladies, you're so nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks Amazing on you! Love how you did your eyes!





> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get either an eye or blush kaleidoscope!!!  Prefer the eye, but the blush one looks lovely too!
> 
> And OiiO...your makeup is perfection. LOVE IT!





> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are nice photos OiiO! Everything looks great on you!
> 
> I really hope I get an eyeshadow kaleidoscope!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Better picture of the kaleidoscope I got
> 
> 
> ...


 Im in love so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, sorry for the delay, I completely forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Okay, sorry for the delay, I completely forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are the pictures and swatches. While swatching I realized I need to wax my eye brows, so please bear with that. I hope that overgrowth isn't disturbing anyone, and if it is I'm very sorry!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tons of pictures!
> ...





Spoiler: Tons of pictures!



Beautiful Pictures!!! Everything looks amazing on you- luv the red lips on you, so pretty!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, sorry for the delay, I completely forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 6, 2013)

Got an email from UPS my choice! My package should get here tomorrow along with my sephora order. It'll be like Christmas!


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Got an email from UPS my choice! My package should get here tomorrow along with my sephora order. It'll be like Christmas!


 Got my ups email for tomorrow delivery too! Sooooo excited!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 6, 2013)

> Always love your photography, Anatasia! Anyone known if they will open subs again? I want, but I don't want. But I want.


 They will be opening them back up in July.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Got an email from UPS my choice! My package should get here tomorrow along with my sephora order. It'll be like Christmas!


 Yay!! So excited for you!! I bet mom &amp; grandma are excited too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my ups email for tomorrow delivery too! Sooooo excited!


 Yay! Box delivery twins, can't wait to see what variations we got!



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay!! So excited for you!! I bet mom &amp; grandma are excited too


 I swear the first thing they ask me when they see me is if I've gotten my packages yet lol! Every single day for the past week


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Got my ups email for tomorrow delivery too! Sooooo excited!


 Just got another ups email and my le metier was actually delivered this morning... I misread my original email and thought delivery was tomorrow! But waaaaaah, I'm not even home to open it... I'm on vacation with my family! Guess I'll have to be patient and wait until I get home to see what goodies I got...am hoping for the eye shadow palette! I'm happy it arrived safely and waiting for me!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, sorry for the delay, I completely forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Aug 6, 2013)

I am so jealous ladies! I went back and forth on this one. By the time I decided to take the plunge, it was after the deadline I even contacted customer service to see if they could still fit me in, but they said no That's what I get, lol! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Soxi (Aug 6, 2013)

It was like Christmas for me today! UPS dropped of my Le Mertier de Beaute box, my Allure Fall Beauty Box and a J Crew Order! I received the Bauhaus Lip Kaleidoscope, I was hoping for the shadow or blush kaleidoscope, but the gloss colors are very pretty! The lipstick looks less vibrant than I was picturing it, I haven't swatched it yet, but it definitly looks wearable for me. And I love the handwritten note!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 6, 2013)

I got the lip kaleidoscope in Red Rapture.  I'm so not a red lip kind of gal, but  I'll take getting this as a sign I need to get more comfortable wearing a bolder lip.  This one came out in 2009, I believe, and is  impossible to find now, so I guess it's like getting a collectable



.

I'll post pictures in the morning, but in the meantime:





Source:  InStyle





Source:  kraseybeauty.com

It is giving me a fall/winter vibe, which is nice.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the lip kaleidoscope in Red Rapture.  I'm so not a red lip kind of gal, but  I'll take getting this as a sign I need to get more comfortable wearing a bolder lip.  This one came out in 2009, I believe, and is  impossible to find now, so I guess it's like getting a collectable



.

I'll post pictures in the morning, but in the meantime:





Source:  InStyle





Source:  kraseybeauty.com

It is giving me a fall/winter vibe, which is nice.
Whoa! Okay, if I'm "unlucky" enough to get me a lip kaleidoscope - I want this one!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa! Okay, if I'm "unlucky" enough to get me a lip kaleidoscope - I want this one!


You really can't go wrong with any of them, it seems like!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2013)

My box of joy arrived today and I am thrilled!

I got the Lip Kaleidoscope in Bauhaus and they are the perfect colors for me!

Rosy..Golden..Peachy..Mauvey...happiness!

They are def more of a gloss than a lipstick.

(I know some of the other lip K's are more like a lip creme.)

Here is a photo (not mine) I found online.

(sorry I can't post pics at the moment!)

Again the color is not as intense when you first put it on. It's actually pretty sheer.

I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 6, 2013)

> I am so jealous ladies! I went back and forth on this one. By the time I decided to take the plunge, it was after the deadline I even contacted customer service to see if they could still fit me in, but they said no That's what I get, lol! Enjoy!!!


 Exact same thing happened to me!! They told me they weren't taking anyone else and I had to wait until next July. But if the boxes continue to be this amazing I'm definitely signing up next year! And in the meantime I can live vicariously through you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Aug 6, 2013)

UPS comes painfully late in my building...like, 8:30 no kidding.  I knew my package was out for delivery thanks to the my choice UPS emailing option, and I was worried I was going to pass him in the elevators, but he was literally getting onto my elevator as I got off on my floor tonight after work after 8pm.  I asked if he'd tagged the door and he said no to my unit number and that he didn't have anything for me, but there my box was on the cart.  I thought I was going to have to gank it from the top and run down the hall.  Hah.  I signed for it right there and as soon as I got in my place, I opened the kaleidoscope like it was a chocolate bar with a potential Wonka Golden ticket.

Add me to the Bauhaus Lip list.

Despite each color looking lovely in the pan, I have mixed feelings.  I'm afraid to try it for some reason...I don't know what theoretical trade I'd hold out for, though.  I guess I like bolder lips and despite being gorgeous in person, the swatches I found online seem very sheer and similar.

Maybe this is a sign that I need to get comfortable with some high end more neutral lip colors!  I guess I'm just worried that all those sheery glosses look the same since most of my sheery light gloss collection is very interchangeable.

Oh, and there was a bit of sticky goo on the cap of my liner. I have no idea where that could be from.  It was kind of stuck to the inside of the box a little by said goo, but nothing else was leaking or out of sorts.  Here's my question for you guys, though.  *Was your liner sealed or packaged in any way?*  Mine was just in there with no plastic seal, box or any indication it hadn't been opened before.  Granted, I suppose the kaleidoscope wasn't in a box either.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2013)

My liner wasn't sealed either. But email them about the "goo" if you are concerned.

I have a feeling they will have outstanding CS.

Interesting about not wanting to touch the Lip Kaleidoscope for some "theoretical trade".

I think this thread is going to have one helluva a fabulous trade board.

I did try my Bauhaus. And yes they are sheer. But they have substance if that makes sense?

Personally I love them. They are VERY wearable...and don't disappear like other glosses.

I think someone would absolutely LOVE to trade with you, if it's not your thing.

I know I would if I didn't get it in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 6, 2013)

My liner was loose, no box.  My kaleidoscope was wrapped in tissue and bubble wrap.  Bauhaus is definitely more sheer, but the shimmer in the colors is quite lovely.  I didn't notice much of a change in color when I layered mine, but I do like using them as a topper for lipsticks.  I find my lipstick lasts longer and my lips feel hydrated long after both have worn away.


----------



## akicowi (Aug 6, 2013)

I got the lip kit as well in Bauhaus.  Would have preferred an eyeshadow kit as well but like the other girls have been saying there's 11 more months.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It was like Christmas for me today! UPS dropped of my Le Mertier de Beaute box, my Allure Fall Beauty Box and a J Crew Order! I received the Bauhaus Lip Kaleidoscope, I was hoping for the shadow or blush kaleidoscope, but the gloss colors are very pretty! The lipstick looks less vibrant than I was picturing it, I haven't swatched it yet, but it definitly looks wearable for me. And I love the handwritten note!


 Man, you got the CEO signing your note!  FANCY!

Re: Bauhaus lip kit, I think I'm just too tired to take in my box tonight.  I have several bold lip looks I like already--the point was to try something new which this is at least as far as my small high end kit goes.  Eyeshadow will happen at some point, I'm sure...not too worried about that.  I grew into the idea of Empress and Red Rapture lip kits, even.  I didn't mean to possibly come across like I was complaining, but I guess when I have things that are more expensive, I find myself hesitating before use because I want to make sure the high value item is loved and doesn't go to waste.

The lipstick we got in the box is pretty bold, matte, and yet unique to my collection, so it's good to have a softer look in tow to go along with it.  I'll try to post my own swatches when I feel a bit more fresh and after I've become less afraid of fancy makeup in my collection.



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My liner wasn't sealed either. But email them about the "goo" if you are concerned.
> 
> ...


 
That's a nice way of thinking about the lip shades!

 I might mention the goo just so they are aware; I'm sure it's fine but it will be a slight pain to remove since it's thick and tenacious.  Thanks all for informing me that the liner was packed the same way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone received theirs without a ups email? I'm getting impatient....


----------



## reepy (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received theirs without a ups email? I'm getting impatient....


yes, i did, yesterday.  in fact i emailed them asking them what was happening as i had no notice and my account said unfulfilled.  they emailed back saying it was shipped and in fact delivered at 10a.  and there it was waiting for me when i got home.  email them if you have any questions.


----------



## brandyk (Aug 6, 2013)

I got the bauhaus too! I was so delighted! It is perfect for me! I also thought that the lip palette would go great layered over the lipstick &amp; soften it up some. I wonder if the kaleidoscope will return at all, if they are tracking variations, etc!


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, i did, yesterday.  in fact i emailed them asking them what was happening as i had no notice and my account said unfulfilled.  they emailed back saying it was shipped and in fact delivered at 10a.  and there it was waiting for me when i got home.  email them if you have any questions.


 thanks for letting me know. i think i will email just so i have peace of mind that it's actually coming!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

Are these going UPS ground or a faster method -- say, two-day?  I saw on Facebook that they're sending boxes UPS and USPS depending on whether you have them going to a PO box, and mine is going to my apartment, so I'm assuming that means UPS, and now I'm just trying to figure out how long to wait before bugging them.  

I do have to say that I like the way they approached the contents this month:  Two specific makeup items (one best-seller, one pre-launch) and the bonus item that are the same for everyone and then one big star of the box that varies both in product and color, and all variations seem to be coveted limited edition items.  It seems like a great way to kick off this particular program.  Now my box just needs to hurry up and arrive so I can see what I received and figure out whether to keep, swap, or sell!


----------



## kellyrd (Aug 7, 2013)

My box came today. My variation was the eye kaleidoscope in Chauvet Pont d'Arc. Unfortunately I am at work until 8 a.m. so my box had to be opened by my 12 year old. She declared the whole box beautiful. I had to ban her from trying any of it. Mean mom.


----------



## icedone (Aug 7, 2013)

I got something I haven't seen yet - a Flawless Face Kaleidescope!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You really can't go wrong with any of them, it seems like!
Right!?!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

While I wasn't planning on making a special trip to my PO Box tomorrow...I just might!  Has anyone else in CA gotten their's? (And, there's the fact that my Sephora order should be in, too...)


----------



## saarahsmiles (Aug 7, 2013)

I live in Cali and I haven't received my box or a ups notice


----------



## shabs (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine is scheduled for delivery today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In So Cali.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bauhaus too! I was so delighted! It is perfect for me! I also thought that the lip palette would go great layered over the lipstick &amp; soften it up some. I wonder if the kaleidoscope will return at all, if they are tracking variations, etc!


I was wondering this as well.  It would be delightful if they are tracking variations, but I'm not holding my breath that we will see any more kaleidoscopes.  They do have single eyeshadows/blushes, so it's possible we could see those instead. 

I can see myself wanting to collect kaleidoscopes now, though.  Argh.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 7, 2013)

Theres hope- We could all get a pre-release kaleidoscopes- Im obsessed with their packaging, I want more!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got something I haven't seen yet - a Flawless Face Kaleidescope!


 Ooh...what was in that?


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 7, 2013)

> I got something I haven't seen yet - a Flawless Face Kaleidescope!Â


 Oooooo tell us about the flawless face version ?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooh, UPS MyChoice email! Delivery scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 7, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post this, but I wore the lipstick on Saturday night and I have to say it is the perfect color for me. Which is shocking because usually I prefer something a little less color bomb as a lipstick (like a lip butter or something), but I didn't feel strange or over done in the color we received at all.yay!


----------



## alissa417 (Aug 7, 2013)

I feel stupid asking this question, but are those of you who receive a lip kaleidoscope using a brush to apply it, or just your finger?


----------



## BagLady (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Theres hope- We could all get a pre-release kaleidoscopes-


 That would be awesome!


----------



## icedone (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.

From top to bottom: Classic Flawless Face Finish Translucent Compact Powder, Highlighter in Whisper, Radiance Powder Rouge in Echo, and Bronzer. Here is a review of the Flawless Face Kit: http://www.messywands.com/2011/11/le-metier-de-beaute-flawless.html and I've taken a few pictures of it and the lipstick in the spoiler. I have not swatched or tried on the Kaleidoscope yet. Not sure why I'm waiting but it will get there soon!

I am so happy with this big purchase and I cannot wait to see what surprises the rest of the year brings. I am totally in love with Le Metier de Beaute already. My wish list for future boxes includes: Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Correcteur, Eye Brightening and Setting Powder, Creme Fresh tint, a pinkish lipstick, and of course some of the skincare products! I know they said they will not be doing complexion products, which I think is understandable but a shame because I would love to try the tinted moisturizer or flawless foundation.

The Flawless Face Kaleidoscope outside in average light:

From top to bottom: Classic Flawless Face Finish Translucent Compact Powder, Highlighter in Whisper, Radiance Powder Rouge in Echo, and Bronzer.





The top two, a translucent powder and a highlighter:





And the bottom two, a blush in Echo and a bronzer:





I also tried on the lipstick. Please excuse the messy application and not-so-great face...just returned from 6 days of working, with a 14 hour day. Here is the lipstick outside:





On my lips outside:





On my lips inside under incandescent light:





Another close up under a different color light indoors:


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

I just don't understand people who think bold lips look weird with their pale skin. That's just about the only kind of lip color that feels *right* to me! I feel like I'm so pale that I *need* major lip color in order to not look like a big, bland bowl of oatmeal. Also: Pale skin and red red lips? Classic Hollywood!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep forgetting to post this, but I wore the lipstick on Saturday night and I have to say it is the perfect color for me. Which is shocking because usually I prefer something a little less color bomb as a lipstick (like a lip butter or something), but I didn't feel strange or over done in the color we received at all.yay!


 I'm loving the color of the lipstick.  It has incredible staying power- I also really like the finish and the feel on my lips.  Has anyone else notice how white your teeth look?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## icedone (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the lipstick looks absolutely stunning on you!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally think the lipstick looks great on you- super flattering and chic!!    I love the flawless face kaleidoscope-   what amazing shades for contouring-  I'm having a little kaleidoscope envy..lol!   Enjoy- everything looks amazing on you!!


 Thank you! I am going to wear it to work in the next few days and see how it does. I'll be wearing it on a long flight from DCA-LAX, with dry air, drinking and eating, so we will see how it performs and how I feel about the look after a whole day's wear! I am not 100% sure the color in the pictures is totally accurate, it feels like it looks deeper in person.

As for a bold lip....I'm getting better at it 




 my typical lip is a heavily tinted balm like Fresh Sugar in Passion or Berry, or a pinkish lipstick. I just got a Guerlain Maxi Shine lip gloss in Candy Stripe (watermelon pink) and I am totally addicted to that! It is super pigmented but still sheer and gets pretty good wear.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 7, 2013)

> Here is what I got...The KaleidoscopeÂ Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo. From top to bottom:Â Classic Flawless Face Finish Translucent Compact Powder,Â  Highlighter in Whisper,Â  Radiance Powder Rouge in Echo, and Bronzer.Â  Here is a review of the Flawless Face Kit:Â  http://www.messywands.com/2011/11/le-metier-de-beaute-flawless.html Â and I've taken a few pictures of it and the lipstick in the spoiler. I have not swatched or tried on the Kaleidoscope yet. Not sure why I'm waiting but it will get there soon! I am so happy with this big purchase and I cannot wait to see what surprises the rest of the year brings. I am totally in love with Le Metier de Beaute already. My wish list for future boxes includes: Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Correcteur, Eye Brightening and Setting Powder, Creme Fresh tint, a pinkish lipstick, and of course some of the skincare products! I know they said they will not be doing complexion products, which I think is understandable but a shame because I would love to try the tinted moisturizer or flawless foundation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think the lipstick looks gorgeous on you! I would have been a little disappointed too if I received the face kaleidoscope. It's nice,but not as exciting as the color kaleidoscopes. Maybe somebody will get a duplicate and want to trade.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 7, 2013)

After trying the kabuki brush this morning, I'm in love.  So soft and dense!  If I had hated everything else in the box (which I don't), that brush would have still made it worth it.

The Noir liner worked perfectly and amazingly, I did not have a black felt liner.  I haven't tried the lipstick yet as I still need to take pictures of it.  I'm wearing Noir and the second layer of the Red Rapture kaleidoscope in spoiler picture, and included some close ups of Red Rapture.  I think the heat caused the little bubbles.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 7, 2013)

> I feel stupid asking this question, but are those of you who receive a lip kaleidoscope using a brush to apply it, or just your finger?


 I have a few lip brushes, so I used that. The product is so pigmented that I wouldn't want to get it all over my fingers and I can get a more precise application with a brush. I just felt fear softly digging into those little perfect pots. I hated messing it up! The lip kaleidoscope had such a wonderful feel on the lips! I hope we get a chance to try one if their glosses/lip creams through this program. I've been drooling over Temptalia's Framboise and Papaya swatches.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 7, 2013)

For you ladies who haven't gotten your packages yet and aren't signed up for UPS my choice (aka those of y'all who have no idea where your boxes are at this point), I think you can try to track by reference like with the L'Oreal test panel compensations.

Enter "BEAUTY VAULT VIP" without the quotes in UPS track by reference and type in your zip code and the tracking should pop up.

I got my tracking email yesterday from UPS my choice but I tried out my theory after seeing the reference number on my tracking page and it did direct me to my tracking page again, so give it a try and I hope it works for y'all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saarahsmiles (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For you ladies who haven't gotten your packages yet and aren't signed up for UPS my choice (aka those of y'all who have no idea where your boxes are at this point), I think you can try to track by reference like with the L'Oreal test panel compensations.
> 
> ...


OH MY JEEZUS! I did this right now and it says it's scheduled for delivery today!!! Probably in an hour or so, we get our packages early in the day DDDD


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm in CA and I just got my ups email last night, expected delivery tomorrow. I can't wait! Has anyone noticed any sort of connection between shipping time and kaleidoscope?


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in CA and I just got my ups email last night, expected delivery tomorrow. I can't wait! Has anyone noticed any sort of connection between shipping time and kaleidoscope?


 I haven't, I think they all shipped the same time and the variance in arrival is only based on location from the shipping site.


----------



## icedone (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After trying the kabuki brush this morning, I'm in love.  So soft and dense!  If I had hated everything else in the box (which I don't), that brush would have still made it worth it.
> 
> The Noir liner worked perfectly and amazingly, I did not have a black felt liner.  I haven't tried the lipstick yet as I still need to take pictures of it.  I'm wearing Noir and the second layer of the Red Rapture kaleidoscope in spoiler picture, and included some close ups of Red Rapture.  I think the heat caused the little bubbles.


  That lip color looks fabulous on you!

I just tried the Noir liner too and I am in LOVE! Wow! Perfect application and it looks so good! New HG for sure!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2013)

The colors look fabulous on your lips, so fresh and flattering!

Unfortunately, I didn't like my kabuki brush at all, it shed like crazy on me so I'll stick with the one I already have. It's made by L'Occitane and hasn't lost a hair since I bought it a couple years ago.



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After trying the kabuki brush this morning, I'm in love.  So soft and dense!  If I had hated everything else in the box (which I don't), that brush would have still made it worth it.
> 
> The Noir liner worked perfectly and amazingly, I did not have a black felt liner.  I haven't tried the lipstick yet as I still need to take pictures of it.  I'm wearing Noir and the second layer of the Red Rapture kaleidoscope in spoiler picture, and included some close ups of Red Rapture.  I think the heat caused the little bubbles.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, you look so chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You totally pull off that lipstick color!



> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## saarahsmiles (Aug 7, 2013)

Yay, I just received mine . The kaleidoscope eye kit in "Chauvet Pont d'Arc". The colors are so pretty I can't wait to use it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The colors look fabulous on your lips, so fresh and flattering!
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't like my kabuki brush at all, it shed like crazy on me so I'll stick with the one I already have. It's made by L'Occitane and hasn't lost a hair since I bought it a couple years ago.


 Thank you! 

I didn't notice any shedding with my kabuki brush, but I've only used it once.  We shall see....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my box!!





My kaleidoscope is also in Chauvet Pont d'Arc. I'm in love with the bottom shade!

Some crappy iPhone pics:









Also love the lipstick! (Please ignore the ratty hair lol, it's too hot today to even bother brushing it out)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2013)

After looking at all the pics, there has not been one person who I felt couldn't rock the lipstick or the kaleidoscope colors. Seriously ladies, you all look great in them!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2013)

It just occurred to me...do we know if all the boxes will contain full size products?

Or will some be sample sizes?

I just assumed they would all be FS...but I don't know why I assumed that.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 7, 2013)

During sign-ups they said that every month would include at least 1 full size beauty product. I don't think the boxes will be the caliber that it is this month but it is quality so everything will be great.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2013)

> During sign-ups they said that every month would include at least 1 full size beauty product. I don't think the boxes will be the caliber that it is this month but it is quality so everything will be great.


 I believe that there was also a response to a comment on Facebook that said they would not be sending out any sample sizes.


----------



## shabs (Aug 7, 2013)

> During sign-ups they said that every month would include at least 1 full size beauty product. I don't think the boxes will be the caliber that it is this month but it is quality so everything will be great.






During signups it said one full-sized OR an assortment of items. It's not at least a full sized item so maybe expect sample or deluxe sizes also? There's room for them to send us anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 7, 2013)

Hopefully it's an assortment every month! I wouldn't complain but at least they guarantee one full size item. The post from facebook makes it sound like there are no sample sizes so we are guaranteed at least one full-size! It is going to be a great subscription to get every month. Feel a little sorry for my other subscriptions because I can't see them stacking up to this at all; that's just my opinion though.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the lip kaleidoscope in Red Rapture.  I'm so not a red lip kind of gal, but  I'll take getting this as a sign I need to get more comfortable wearing a bolder lip.  This one came out in 2009, I believe, and is  impossible to find now, so I guess it's like getting a collectable
> 
> ...


 Those are beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I got...The Kaleidoscope Face Kit in Flawless. I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it! On one hand, I am thrilled to get something that I will absolutely use, all the time; at the same time I am a little disappointed I didn't get one of the limited edition eye Kaleidoscopes that some others got. To date I have not seen anyone else receive a Face Kaleidoscope. I LOVE the eyeliner and it will obviously replace my Stila Stay All Day liquid eyeliner. I'm not entirely sold on the lipstick color yet. I think it is too dark for my fair coloring and I'm not used to colors this bold or dark. The formula feels amazing, though - creamy with easy application. I will try it with a lip brush next, and I will do a wear test as well. I just slapped in on for a quick photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After trying the kabuki brush this morning, I'm in love.  So soft and dense!  If I had hated everything else in the box (which I don't), that brush would have still made it worth it.
> 
> The Noir liner worked perfectly and amazingly, I did not have a black felt liner.  I haven't tried the lipstick yet as I still need to take pictures of it.  I'm wearing Noir and the second layer of the Red Rapture kaleidoscope in spoiler picture, and included some close ups of Red Rapture.  I think the heat caused the little bubbles.


 Looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PsyDivaES (Aug 7, 2013)

Got my box today as well. 

 My variation was the eye shadow Kaleidoscope in Chauvet Pont d'Arc
LOVE LOVE LOVE!  Definitely looking forward to the next 11 months of gorgeousness


----------



## lloronita (Aug 8, 2013)

Neiman Marcus has a set of Le Metier mini- nail polishes in fall colors  4 polishes for $10.  They look really beautiful  Has anyone tried their polishes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Neiman Marcus has a set of Le Metier mini- nail polishes in fall colors Â 4 polishes for $10. Â They look really beautiful Â Has anyone tried their polishes?


 Those bottles are adorable- super chic!! My complete guess is that their nail polish would be amazing like the rest of their products!!


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 8, 2013)

> Neiman Marcus has a set of Le Metier mini- nail polishes in fall colors Â 4 polishes for $10. Â They look really beautiful Â Has anyone tried their polishes?


 Just bought some! They will make great Christmas gifts!, thank you.


----------



## rubyjuls (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think you get all four. It looks like each of the four is ten dollars since it's showing a color choice? Usually when they have the set of four it's around $35. Their polish is very nice. Pretty colors, good formula, lasts a nice amount of time on me. I have about ten plus a set of minis. I suggest keeping your eye on the LMdB website each week. They always have a nail set which is buy two get two free (so four for $36 when they retail for $18 each).


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, stocking stuffers! Still cute bottles.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neiman Marcus has a set of Le Metier mini- nail polishes in fall colors  4 polishes for $10.  They look really beautiful  Has anyone tried their polishes?


 Those are beautiful fall shades...maybe we will see something like that in our Sept or Oct box?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same one, but mine arrived shattered, with eye shadow all over the kaleidoscope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I contacted CS, and hopefully they can replace it.
> 
> I'm editing the pictures right now, will post swatches of everything asap.


 My kaleidoscope arrived shattered also. I emailed CS but have not heard back from them. Have you had any luck?


----------



## icedone (Aug 8, 2013)

Another picture of the lipstick, this time with proper makeup on! This shows a more accurate color. I am liking it a bit more, still love the formula. I kept it on for about 2 hours before I swithced to a Guerlain lipgloss....lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neiman Marcus has a set of Le Metier mini- nail polishes in fall colors  4 polishes for $10.  They look really beautiful  Has anyone tried their polishes?


Is it a set? I was about to check out when I noticed that the available color is in Urban Dweller. Which means, one bottle is $10? Other sets were $32.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *icedone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another picture of the lipstick, this time with proper makeup on! This shows a more accurate color. I am liking it a bit more, still love the formula. I kept it on for about 2 hours before I swithced to a Guerlain lipgloss....lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Another picture of the lipstick, this time with proper makeup on! This shows a more accurate color. I am liking it a bit more, still love the formula. I kept it on for about 2 hours before I swithced to a Guerlain lipgloss....lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks Great on You!!!


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just don't understand people who think bold lips look weird with their pale skin. That's just about the only kind of lip color that feels *right* to me! I feel like I'm so pale that I *need* major lip color in order to not look like a big, bland bowl of oatmeal. Also: Pale skin and red red lips? Classic Hollywood!


 You are so right. I use to never get bold anything and now I just bought my first red MAC lipstick and LOVE it. Plus now I get another one from here so I am sooo excited.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2013)

I just purchased the nail polish "Pair for a Pair" set from their site.

I heard the polishes wear like iron! Refinery 29 wrote that some of them are chip resistant for 14 days!

Plus I could always use more neutrals.

I have tons of bold dark colors...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay, my box is here, and I didn't get a lip Kaleidoscope!  I love the brush and the lipstick!  But...  My Kaleidoscope is the Chauvet Pont d'Arc eye kit.  This and the lipstick are very much autumn colors to me, so I'm just going to set these aside for a month and a half or so and revisit them at that time.  I definitely love the lipstick -- just not for right now.  I can never have enough reds, and this is a shade unlike anything I already have, but it's not as bright as I had been expecting.  I'm not able to bring myself to wear something as brown as this one during August.  This is a late-September-through-November color for me, which makes sense since it's something they're launching in October.  

(Also, I'm definitely going to have to hide the brush from Oscar, my at-least-sixteen-probably-closer-to-seventeen-pound kitty.  He was already sniffing the box trying to figure out if there was anything for him to steal.  He is adorable snuggling up to my makeup brushes and grooming them like they're his babies, but he's not adorable enough for me to be willing to let him adopt this one, especially since I don't even let him keep the cheap ones.)


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got the eye kaleidoscope in bauhaus and I love it! This is the perfect color combination for me. I couldn't decide which one I most wanted- eye, lip or face (I knew not blush as I have too many already) but I am so happy with what I actually got. I'm really glad I signed up for this sub


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 8, 2013)

> I just got the eye kaleidoscope in bauhaus and I love it! This is the perfect color combination for me. I couldn't decide which one I most wanted- eye, lip or face (I knew not blush as I have too many already) but I am so happy with what I actually got. I'm really glad I signed up for this sub


 That's great that you received something you love!


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 8, 2013)

Whaaa! Hubby went to the post office and no box yet... I want to see what kaleidoscope I got.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 8, 2013)

Supposed to be delivered today.... It's 8:45 and not here yet.... UPS hates me. 






ETA - They forgot it at the hub! Waiting another day. I'm so sad.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2013)

By the way, I placed an order (for the polishes) on their site last night

and it shipped first thing this morning!

They are on it!

I am loving this company!

Now I wish there was a Chanel, Tom Ford and Armani make up sub!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, I placed an order (for the polishes) on their site last night
> 
> ...


 Noooo! I cannot afford that, lol!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2013)

Christine from Temptalia has a review of her box online.  She received the Nouvelle Vague eye kaleidoscope.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Christine from Temptalia has a review of her box online.  She received the Nouvelle Vague eye kaleidoscope.


Thanks I will check it out. I love Temptalia.

EDIT: It's clear from the review that she paid for her box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it a set? I was about to check out when I noticed that the available color is in Urban Dweller. Which means, one bottle is $10? Other sets were $32.


 Bringing together wealth and mystique, Le Metier de Beaute introduces EAST MEET WEST, the newest limited edition nail lacquer collection for Fall/Winter *2011*. 

O___o

I think the single colour might be on clearance because it's been a couple of seasons. It doesn't seem like a set. So it's probably a mini for $10 which is... pretty expensive. Much more worth it to get a FS salon polish possibly sigh ):


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm so loving the lipstick! I hope they release the name so I can repurchase!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received mine today. My variation was the
> 
> Nouvelle Vague eye Kaleidoscope
> I'm loving this sub!


How do you like your Nouvelle Vague Kaleidoscope?

I am thinking of getting one, while they still can be found!


----------



## luvmymac (Aug 11, 2013)

> How do you like your Nouvelle Vague Kaleidoscope? I am thinking of getting one, while they still can be found!


 I love it. I prefer cool over warm colors so it was a perfect one for me to get. The black shade is gorgeus!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 12, 2013)

I am so bummed I didn't know about this when they opened subscriptions! Those boxes are phenomenal!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My kaleidoscope arrived shattered also. I emailed CS but have not heard back from them. Have you had any luck?


 I received a replacement, the CS rep I spoke to had a really hard time finding the same exact one in their warehouses since it's LE.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a replacement, the CS rep I spoke to had a really hard time finding the same exact one in their warehouses since it's LE.


 Thank you!


----------



## wonderings (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, of all things, I'm am loving the Noir liquid eyeliner!

I had something of a preconception that liquid eyeliner, especially in black, would go on as a heavy, dark line.  As someone, who is pale and blondish and doesn't wear lots of makeup, and rarely eye makeup, that was scary.   But this little pen (seriously, isn't it wee?) is such a flexible product.  I can draw the finest line, with control, right up against and almost IN my lash line.  With light pressure, it's not a blackest black, but a kind and soft one, that you can build up if desired.  With a little brown mascara, it's just right; enough to make my eyes stand out, without an OMGLOTSOFMAKEUP look.   

I'm smitten.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, of all things, I'm am loving the Noir liquid eyeliner!
> 
> ...


 I so agree!  I'm not a black liner person, yet I've worn this every day since I received it.  Love



.


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I've used the eyeliner every day since I received it and the eyeshadow a few times. I've tried the lipstick on but I'm really not used to wearing color on my lips so I'm working up the courage to wear it outside my home! The brush is so soft but I'm afraid to use it because then ill have to wash it and I don't want it to lose its softness! Now that we have this months boxes, any guesses for next month?


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 14, 2013)

The eyeliner is amazing! The eye pallet is great too. I think they may send combinations like they sell in the vault. Maybe the a cleanser set or grooming set. I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## rubyjuls (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm hoping we get some skincare at some point, since I'd love to try that. I'm also guessing we'll be getting nail polish eventually. They have awesome polish, so that will make me happy. Probably lipgloss too. I'm pretty positive I'll love whatever we get.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 14, 2013)

This is kind of off topic but it made my day and I really wanted to share this 



  First of all I LOVE seeing all the goodies you guys are getting!!!  I so badly wanted to sign up for this sub but I just couldn't pay the annual price up front.. Anyways, the past couple of days this week on Facebook LMdB posted a question asking people what they did today that was kind, or a good deed, or paying it forward.  I'm pretty sure they are doing this all week and everyday they have a new little prize pack.  So yesterday I answered the question about how I had given back and this morning I found out that they are sending me their eyelash curler, a nail polish, and this really cool stuff called "magic" that I had to google and it looks so fun


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 14, 2013)

How cool is that! Congrats...be sure to post pics of your goodies when you get them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of off topic but it made my day and I really wanted to share this
> 
> ...


That is awesome!!!!!

What was the good deed?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of off topic but it made my day and I really wanted to share this
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will copy paste what I wrote on fb as its just easier than retyping lol one sec : )


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 14, 2013)

It's not so much a good dead.. it's just how I live my life today.


 
 Christina Ward Im a recovering addict who has been clean and sober for 3 1/2 years and today I try to give back on a daily basis. Staying grateful and being of service to others in my community makes my heart so full of love. Today I was blessed to have the.opportunity to work with a woman who is new in her recovery and show her that there is a different way to live!
Yesterday at 4:34pm via mobile Â· Like Â· 7


----------



## mermuse (Aug 15, 2013)

> This is kind of off topic but it made my day and I really wanted to share thisÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing! I love that LMdB is promoting and encouraging all this positivity. I'm loving their cs and general image right now.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not so much a good dead.. it's just how I live my life today.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not so much a good dead.. it's just how I live my life today.
> 
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Thanks for sharing! I love that LMdB is promoting and encouraging all this positivity. I'm loving their cs and general image right now.





> Amazing! And you are pretty amazing too!





> Thanks for sharing great story and congrats again on your prize.


 Thanks guys! I wasnt sure about posting what I wrote on here just because it's private and something that not everyone understands. The weird thing was that I had no problem writing what I did on facebook, but I guess thats because I actually interact with you guys here on a daily basis, and the rest of the people on LMbD fan page I dont interact with. Anyhow, I had to email them my address and along with my information I told them how cool I thought it was that a company was promoting random acts of kindness. I will absolutely give tghis company my business and am really impressed so far with what they stand for. The employee that wrote me back said they don't look at themselves as a company but as a group of professionals who work together to provide quality products and give back to their communities with charitable donations and community service... I love this company even more now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I wasnt sure about posting what I wrote on here just because it's private and something that not everyone understands. The weird thing was that I had no problem writing what I did on facebook, but I guess thats because I actually interact with you guys here on a daily basis, and the rest of the people on LMbD fan page I dont interact with. Anyhow, I had to email them my address and along with my information I told them how cool I thought it was that a company was promoting random acts of kindness. I will absolutely give tghis company my business and am really impressed so far with what they stand for. The employee that wrote me back said they don't look at themselves as a company but as a group of professionals who work together to provide quality products and give back to their communities with charitable donations and community service... I love this company even more now!


Wow. I love this company even more now too. They handle themselves with such heart and accessibility for a 'luxury" brand.

Really impressive. 

And you are an inspiration! You shouldn't feel uneasy posting about your sobriety especially on this forum. Hello?!!!!!!!

Makeup addicts anyone?!!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Wow. I love this company even more now too. They handle themselves with such heart and accessibility for a 'luxury" brand. Really impressive.Â  And you are an inspiration! You shouldn't feel uneasy posting about your sobriety especially on this forum. Hello?!!!!!!! Makeup addicts anyone?!!!!!


 Lol very true and let me just tell you makeup is definitely where my addiction is still alive and well!!


----------



## EmGee (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of off topic but it made my day and I really wanted to share this
> 
> ...


That'snice of them! 

Maybe I will post there since my "good deed" my friends might find odd.

One of my friends had some issues and lost her appartement, then her son had to go into foster care.

My friend can not work and she wanted to buy her son a nice back to school gift and mentioned to me he really wanted some fancy perfume- but she did not have $30 to even buy him that...

I told her I had a big box with at least 30 men's samples and some other samples I could give her and next time I saw her I did that and she was so happy.

There was also a bunch of women's stuff and I also bought her some coconut items from Body shop.

She was so happy and she told me she also gave some of the samples to a few of the men and women who are in the group home where she is right now.

I haven't really bothered to post this anywhere yet.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 16, 2013)

Christina, congratulations on your win- its much deserved!! What you've done for yourself and passed forward on to others is amazing. You are a beautiful person inside and out :-*


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not so much a good dead.. it's just how I live my life today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just posted on LMdB Facebook- "Kindness is contagious and as part of a social responsibility you might want to consider carrying out random acts of kindness on a daily basis." - Christina Webb, from her email to us at LMdB. We are going to end this week with a LARGE giveaway for some kind acts. We are going to giveaway a few Beauty Vault VIP subscriptions. Some of you are already members, so if you get the giveaway, we will be sure to mix up the stock in your 2nd box - no duplicates. Please email your kind acts to [email protected], Post here on FB, reach us via Twitter or through Instagram. We will run this giveaway through to Monday morning. We look forward to continuing to hear from each of you. Its been beautiful reading all the incredible things that you have accomplished for others. XO LMdB


----------



## EmGee (Aug 16, 2013)

Every day......that is quite the task!

As long as it does not involve money for me- for myself I try to talk to people who approach me all the time- like at the grocery store, bus stop or wherever.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

So I was wondering if any of you received your box to the billing address instead of your mailing address. I was wondering were my box was but it turns out it was delivered to my billing address. I got the lip kaleidoscope, I was hoping for the eye shadow one. I hope they continue to send out more kaleidoscopes in the future.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 17, 2013)

> Christina, congratulations on your win- its much deserved!! What you've done for yourself and passed forward on to others is amazing. You are a beautiful person inside and out :-*


 Thank you for your kind words but honestly I'm not doing anything special and have conflicting feelings about getting a prize. Of course I'm excited but giving back is an amazing feeling. There was a time when the last thing on my mind was how I could be of service to others. Addiction is a selfish disease and when I decided it was time for a change another woman took time out of her life to show me how to live. I still have a lot of work to do myself but what I know is that if I remain teachable, if I am honest in everything that I do, if I work with others, and if I'm just a teeny bit better of a person than I was yesterday I have a shot at keeping this beautiful life that I have today. As I said before I was hesitant to get personal here, ok scared is more like it, but I appreciate everyone being so kind. I can't wait to see what kind of goodies you guys get next month! One of the things they are sending is a product called Magic and its like a mixing medium for shadows and blushes... I actually don't have anything like it and thats rare lol. I can't wait to play around with it!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Christina, congratulations on your win- its much deserved!! What you've done for yourself and passed forward on to others is amazing. You are a beautiful person inside and out :-*
> ...


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not so much a good dead.. it's just how I live my life today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Thank you for your kind words but honestly I'm not doing anything special and have conflicting feelings about getting a prize. Of course I'm excited but giving back is an amazing feeling. There was a time when the last thing on my mind was how I could be of service to others. Addiction is a selfish disease and when I decided it was time for a change another woman took time out of her life to show me how to live. I still have a lot of work to do myself but what I know is that if I remain teachable, if I am honest in everything that I do, if I work with others, and if I'm just a teeny bit better of a person than I was yesterday I have a shot at keeping this beautiful life that I have today. As I said before I was hesitant to get personal here, ok scared is more like it, but I appreciate everyone being so kind. I can't wait to see what kind of goodies you guys get next month! One of the things they are sending is a product called Magic and its like a mixing medium for shadows and blushes... I actually don't have anything like it and thats rare lol. I can't wait to play around with it!


 I just nominated Christina on Facebook to win a year subscription to The Beauty Vault. I'm truly inspired by her story. You are a strong women that can accomplish anything. Please everyone- go to LMdB Facebook and like my comment- when the women of makeup talk rally, anything can happen!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just nominated Christina on Facebook to win a year subscription to The Beauty Vault. I'm truly inspired by her story. You are a strong women that can accomplish anything. Please everyone- go to LMdB Facebook and like my comment- when the women of makeup talk rally, anything can happen!!


Great idea! I "liked"your comment. We need more "likes" though!!!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Aug 18, 2013)

you guys are the sweetest!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great idea! I "liked"your comment. We need more "likes" though!!!!!


 So did I  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Christina totally deserves a treat!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Ladies, for anyone who missed their chance to sign up for the beauty vault, I just received an email from LMdB saying they are re-opening the beauty vault for *50* new subscribers!! The only catch is that the August box will ship with October.

http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/beauty-vault-vip

I just signed up!!! I am beyond excited right now!! I was one of those people who was indecisive up until the last minute, and then decided after the July 31st deadline that I wanted it, and so emailed them, but was too late. I am so grateful to LMdB right now!!! EEEEEK!

Sorry for the ramble, but this is just such an amazing opportunity!


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Aug 21, 2013)

I signed up as well! I was in the same boat as well and received that email---so excited!!


----------



## squoosh (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting!  I just joined.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2013)

I caved! I didn't want to commit that much $ upfront for any sub, but I kept tellng myself that it's only $29/month and any one of their products is worth much more! If they actually give us their Daily Replenishing Creme at some point, I will never regret this! It is my favorite moisturizer, but at $225 for 1.7 oz., I've pretty much been living off of samples!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm so tempted to bail on Ipsy and Birchbox and do this...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 21, 2013)

OMG I got it!!!! I have to drop something though. It's Starlooks or GB...


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 21, 2013)

I am thrilled you ladies are able to get in on it!

It's such an awesome company.

And the products are really spectacular!

I wouldn't think twice about dropping any of your other subs.

Honestly no other sub really compares in terms of quality and luxury!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm trying to rationalize it to myself before its too late. I pay my credit card balance off in full every month, and this last month I accidentally overpayed by $1000, so if I use that card to buy it, I've technically already payed it so it's *almost* like it's free... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jflopez (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh yay!!! I am so happy they reopened sign ups and all you lovely ladies were able to get in on this sub. I honestly just keep falling more &amp; more in love with LMdB, such amazing products &amp; such an amazing company! Cannot wait to see what the next 11 months bring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 21, 2013)

I decided to cancel SL and GB. I have so many samples from the last year and a half! I'll try to use them up and enjoy the LMB. I figure I can always resub to GB if they are having something special. They never have a wait and always have promo codes,  ebates cash back and sneak peeks.

I can't wait to get my first box!!!!! Thanks to everyone who posted they reopened subs!!!!!  I was really hating myself for missing this subscription service!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2013)

THIS IS NOT BASED ON ANYTHING OTHER THAN MY OWN PERSONAL STASH (read:  I'm not putting spoiler space in here because there is absolutely no reason to do so):  I am convinced that they will be sending out mascara in the September boxes.  I just counted how many unopened tubes in my stash:  Seven samples and two full-sized.  And four of the samples and one of the full-sized just arrived in August.  I didn't buy a single one of these.  It's all subscription boxes and freebies (Sephora GWP, Sephora prize, L'Oreal nail survey compensation).  Oh!  If I count the green Sephora + Pantone mascara, it's three full-sized tubes.  Clearly, LMdB will be sending out mascara in the September boxes because they missed out on the August flood.  And I will never, *ever* use up all of this stuff.

And in real speculation, I wonder if we might see a preview of the holiday collection at some point in the next couple of months since we did receive a preview of an October release in the August box.  Aargh!  Are we there yet?

(I do have to confess that the only thing I've used from the August box has been the brush -- but it all on its own was worth the price of the box!  I feel like I have much better control over it than the one I had been using before this arrived, although it makes me want to buy really expensive face powder to go with the brush now.  I'm still trying to decide whether to keep my Kaleidoscope because it's really not my color range, but I might change my mind once autumn kicks in full force.)


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 21, 2013)

> THIS IS NOT BASED ON ANYTHING OTHER THAN MY OWN PERSONAL STASH (read: Â I'm not putting spoiler space in here because there is absolutely no reason to do so): Â I am convinced that they will be sending out mascara in the September boxes. Â I just counted how many unopened tubes in my stash: Â Seven samples and two full-sized. Â And four of the samples and one of the full-sized just arrived in August. Â I didn't buy a single one of these. Â It's all subscription boxes and freebies (Sephora GWP, Sephora prize, L'Oreal nail survey compensation). Â Oh! Â If I count the green Sephora + Pantone mascara, it's three full-sized tubes. Â Clearly, LMdB will be sending out mascara in the September boxes because they missed out on the August flood. Â And I will never, *ever* use up all of this stuff. And in real speculation, I wonder if we might see a preview of the holiday collection at some point in the next couple of months since we did receive a preview of an October release in the August box. Â Aargh! Â Are we there yet? (I do have to confess that the only thing I've used from the August box has been the brush -- but it all on its own was worth the price of the box! Â I feel like I have much better control over it than the one I had been using before this arrived, although it makes me want to buy really expensive face powder to go with the brush now. Â I'm still trying to decide whether to keep my Kaleidoscope because it's really not my color range, but I might change my mind once autumn kicks in full force.)


 I'm with you ... I have enough mascara samples to last me at least a year. I just took inventory the other day and I have 2 opened in the past couple weeks and another 8 waiting in the wings. So far my favs are thebalm body builder and Dior show. The crazy beauty obsessed me always wants more though...lol! Oh and I totally missed the preview of the October release- what is it? I'm in love with lmdb and I'm so excited for the next 11 months- September box is right around the corner and I'm hoping for facebook spoilers soon. I'm so happy they opened up some spots and some MUT members got to join. I'm loving this thread - everyone is awesome!! It's quaint


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and I totally missed the preview of the October release- what is it?


 The lipstick in the August box is a preview of a new formulation/color that will be released in October.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 22, 2013)

> The lipstick in the August box is a preview of a new formulation/color that will be released in October.


 Thanks Meaganola- I had no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 22, 2013)

I am over the moon giddy excited about having this sub. It's quite a relief to know you are getting good quality items each month. It's expensive up front but I don't think I'll ever regret it. Dropping GB and SL saves me $39 a month, and LMB is $29 a month. That saves me $10 a month! I'm practically making money by subbing!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok I just did it. I took the plunge. Typed in my credit card info and didn't give myself time to talk myself out of it! I'm so excited! I can't wait to get my first box!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 22, 2013)

> I am over the moon giddy excited about having this sub. It's quite a relief to know you are getting good quality items each month. It's expensive up front but I don't think I'll ever regret it. Dropping GB and SL saves me $39 a month, and LMB is $29 a month. That saves me $10 a month! I'm practically making money by subbing! :rofl2: Â


 I'm loving your rationalization  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 22, 2013)

I cannot justify spending the money, especially given the stockpile I have. Had this subscription cropped up during my WANT MORE! phase it would be a different story. I am actually really proud I have held back. I died when I saw they added spots though ;-)


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 22, 2013)

I haven't gotten an order confirmation yet, which makes me kinda nervous. When I log into the website it shows up though so I guess that's good enough.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, for anyone who missed their chance to sign up for the beauty vault, I just received an email from LMdB saying they are re-opening the beauty vault for *50* new subscribers!! The only catch is that the August box will ship with October.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up.  I just signed up since I too decided 1 day too late when it was first launched.  Thank goodness for Bill Me Later, haha.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't gotten an order confirmation yet, which makes me kinda nervous. When I log into the website it shows up though so I guess that's good enough.


I remember going through the same thing and logging into the site to make sure it was there.  It's just how their site works, it seems.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 22, 2013)

So excited for everyone who got to sign up in the second round!  I've been LOVING the Noir eye liner and the brush - use them every day




.


----------



## Soxi (Aug 22, 2013)

I just got my shipping notification from UPS! Scheduled for delivery 8/23! I definitely wasn't expecting it so soon! Can't wait to see what this box brings!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 22, 2013)

> I just got my shipping notification from UPS! Scheduled for delivery 8/23! I definitely wasn't expecting it so soon! Can't wait to see what this box brings!


 And time for a PSA! LMdB did not send out shipping notices last month, so make sure to sign up for UPS MyChoice if you want a heads-up on these packages.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 22, 2013)

> I just got my shipping notification from UPS! Scheduled for delivery 8/23! I definitely wasn't expecting it so soon! Can't wait to see what this box brings!


 Is this for the September box? It seems a bit early for that to be sent out, but I'm one of the late subscribers so I have no idea when my first box shall arrive but I'm anxiously awaiting it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 22, 2013)

I did it! I cancelled my other subs and signed up! I'm so excited. I was hesitant to cancel Ipsy and Birchbox because I enjoy the sneak peeks and whatnot on MUT, but the shipping issues with Ipsy and the fact that I still don't have my August BB or a working tracking number made me realize that this will be much more worth it. I also cancelled Goodies, so my sub cost is pretty much the same.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a notification too but didn't realize who it was from. Sure enough, it's lmdb!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 23, 2013)

So excited that you ladies are getting shipment notifications so soon! I just signed up so I'm guessing mine will be coming a little later. But I can't wait to see spoilers in the next couple of days to see what I have to look forward to!


----------



## Soxi (Aug 23, 2013)

I just got a follow up email from UPS: "We previously sent you a delivery alert for the package(s) shown below, based on information we received from the shipper. We have not yet received the package from the shipper, so it will not be delivered as originally scheduled. At this time, we are unable to provide you with a new delivery date and apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Updated delivery information will be provided once we receive the package from the shipper." Darn!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah same thing happened last month, I think they don't have the same kind of facilities we are used to with our boxes so they start printing labels a few days ahead of time.


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 23, 2013)

I really don't need to sign up for this but I am super tempted...I guess I could always sell the items on ebay if I start regretting it...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 23, 2013)

I gave up glossybox, ipsy, &amp; birchbox for LMdB - this sub is so much better than the other 3 combined. We all deserve the best of the best &amp; that's what this sub is- its the ULTIMATE Beauty Sub. Sign up- you'll be sooo happy you did!!


----------



## IffB (Aug 23, 2013)

Sitting this one out due to the annual upfront cost.

I probably would sub if there was an option to select products in a particular shade. I am most interested in the powders, concealers and foundations from this brand, and unless I can specify very pale shades, it would not work for me...But I am sure I will be very jealous and excited to see what everyone is getting!

Other than Birchbox that I prepaid for one year, and PopSugar that I renew every 3 months, I am saying good bye to the subs due to my huge amount of products I already have to try or give away. I will try to stick to the occasional cosmetic GWP (like the awesome Clinique one starting at Bloomingdale's next week!), but no more surprises!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sitting this one out due to the annual upfront cost.
> 
> ...


I believe LMdB specified that they would not be sending items like foundation due to the customization issue.  Not sure about concealers/powders, as I'm assuming those come in a smaller color range.


----------



## lloronita (Aug 23, 2013)

Where did you get the information that the August box wouldn't ship util October for the new subscribers?


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds like new subscribers will get the boxes that early subscribers got. The extra kabuki brush is the only real questionable item, unless the email says different. This is just how I understand it, as the way people are describing it.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's the email I got from them on Wednesday, just to clear things up: "Dear Le Metier de Beaute Fans, Since August 1st, we have been swamped with emails and messages through social media from fans who were unable to sign up in time for the LMDB Beauty Vault VIP program. So we have decided to open 50, only 50, VIP subscriptions to new customers between now and August 31, 2013. These subscriptions will feature the August box, which will ship with the October shipment, to new customers. So you will not miss a month, just need to wait until October for the August box (but you get two boxes in one month!). You are being given an early opportunity to grab one of these 50 openings because you expressed interest in signing up. The link below is live for you to purchase. Starting on Sunday night, the 50 boxes open up to all LMDB fans. http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/beauty-vault-vip XO LMdB"


----------



## lloronita (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks.  I hadn't gotten the email. so I was confused.  October will be a real treat!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2013)

October is going to be amazing!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 23, 2013)

> October is going to be amazing! :icon_razz


 Yeah, its like they're sending me another box for my Birthday! I can't wait!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 23, 2013)

I signed up. It was far too difficult to resist. The upfront cost scared me off the first time but this is cheaper than my wantable subscription when you add it up with a bigger payoff so I bit the bullet once I realized I could still get the August box. So excited!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you so so much for sharing the information about the 50 new slots opening up - I've been traveling and didn't hear about this sub until August 1st which was too late.  Teaches me to not keep up on all the news going on here!  It was hard swallowing the upfront cost but their products are so amazing and I was feeling so left out and jealously coveting your first month boxes . . .

I'm excited to be a part of the group that will eagerly await each month's offerings, the speculation and talk is half the fun for me.

I'm actually surprised I got in with only fifty new slots and it being a couple of days since the emails went out.  It also seems like we have about 8 or so ladies on Makeuptalk that have snapped up the openings, woo hoo!  My debit card wasn't going through and so I had to use Paypal, I've never been so happy to pay $348, ha ha, I was sure there wouldn't be any subs left by the time my payment info went through.  I just realized this is my 500th post.  Love this community, you guys are awesome.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up. It was far too difficult to resist. The upfront cost scared me off the first time but this is cheaper than my wantable subscription when you add it up with a bigger payoff so I bit the bullet once I realized I could still get the August box. So excited!


 Yay!  Me too - I feel the same way.  It's funny how monthly charges don't seem like a big deal but a big chunk like that is formidable, it was scary for me too.  Seeing the August boxes definitely helped.  I'm glad there are other people who are as excited about this as I am, some of my friends wouldn't really understand and it's fun to be giddy with people who really get it.


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 23, 2013)

OMG!! Thank you soooooo much for posting! I was so sad when I didn't get in the first round and had to wait til next year. Signed up as soon as I saw this was back open. Not re-newing birchbox so I can get this. I was also shocked that out of 50 people that I was able to sign up but was so excited too!!! Thanks again and can't wait for my first box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Aug 24, 2013)

I just got home from vacation and was very excited to open my box. My kaleidoscope is the Bauhaus lip palette. While the colors are absolutely gorgeous, I was really hoping for an eye palette. Anybody out there looking for a swap? Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## MUfiend (Aug 24, 2013)

Noooooo! And sigh.... I couldn't resist this second round. I signed up! So excited. Very happy to be hanging out with you guys. Can't wait to get the first box. Chocolatte - thanks for sharing.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2013)

UPS tracking FYI:  If you want to track by reference like people do for L'Oreal compenasation, the LMdB reference is "beauty vault vip."  I just tested it for packages shipped to my zip code between July 28th and today, and I see two of them.  One package was my August box, and the other has a shipping label generated, but it has not actually hit the UPS system, so I feel safe in concluding that this will be the right reference to use to track packages and that our stuff is being prepared now.


----------



## Babs (Aug 25, 2013)

Joined the fun. Thanks for the round II notification! Now off to cancel everything else to justify this purchase.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS tracking FYI:  If you want to track by reference like people do for L'Oreal compenasation, the LMdB reference is "beauty vault vip."  I just tested it for packages shipped to my zip code between July 28th and today, and I see two of them.  One package was my August box, and the other has a shipping label generated, but it has not actually hit the UPS system, so I feel safe in concluding that this will be the right reference to use to track packages and that our stuff is being prepared now.


 Do you know if this works for P.O. boxes? I tried and nothing came up, but maybe it's because I'm one of the second round subscribers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2013)

> Do you know if this works for P.O. boxes? I tried and nothing came up, but maybe it's because I'm one of the second round subscribers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No, it only works for stuff going to physical addresses. They ship to PO boxes via USPS. I don't think there's a way to dig info on those shipments up.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 26, 2013)

For the people that signed up recently, did you get a confirmation email or anything?  I'm just paranoid that maybe my subscription did not go through...


----------



## annifer (Aug 26, 2013)

> For the people that signed up recently, did you get a confirmation email or anything? Â I'm just paranoid that maybe my subscription did not go through...


 I just signed up recently and got a confirmation. Have you checked your spam folder? Did you also make an account? If you did, it should show that it went through.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I got my confirmation, but it didn't show up for hours after. It was weird because the time stamp was right after I ordered, but it didn't show up in my email until a few hours later.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up recently and got a confirmation. Have you checked your spam folder? Did you also make an account? If you did, it should show that it went through.


 I received a confirmation of my account set up... And when I log in it says that my subscription is Paid and Unfulfilled...


----------



## annifer (Aug 26, 2013)

> I received a confirmation of my account set up... And when I log in it says that my subscription is Paid and Unfulfilled...Â


 Mine says the same thing so I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got an email from UPS informing me that METIER TRIBECA sent me a package and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow!!! OMG!!! I cant believe it! i just signed up last week and tomorrow i'll get my first box? whoa!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

> I just got an email from UPS informing me that METIER TRIBECA sent me a package and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow!!! OMG!!! I cant believe it! i just signed up last week and tomorrow i'll get my first box? whoa!


 Well... I wouldn't hold my breath unless the package is officially showing as moving in the UPS system. This happened last month, and it turned out that UPS jumped the gun. The last LMdB post on Instagram four hours ago was that boxes *will be* shipping, so I'm thinking the same UPS thing is happening again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well... I wouldn't hold my breath unless the package is officially showing as moving in the UPS system. This happened last month, and it turned out that UPS jumped the gun. The last LMdB post on Instagram four hours ago was that boxes *will be* shipping, so I'm thinking the same UPS thing is happening again.


 Yup, I'm pretty sure they pre-print the labels then pack the boxes. I got my UPS mychoice email last week and it hasn't moved yet. Same with last month, it printed on probably the 27th, and the package didn't move til the 1st.


----------



## Jflopez (Aug 26, 2013)

> Well... I wouldn't hold my breath unless the package is officially showing as moving in the UPS system. This happened last month, and it turned out that UPS jumped the gun. The last LMdB post on Instagram four hours ago was that boxes *will be* shipping, so I'm thinking the same UPS thing is happening again.


 I have to agree. I think LMdB gets the boxes packed &amp; labels printed so they are set to ship on the 1st which I love. This company is amazing right down to their shipping. Oh and PS.. Anyone else think that the boxes posted in the Instagram photo are a different size then what we recieved for August? They look boxier to me instead of rectangular. Anyone want to try to guess as to what we might be getting in Septembers pretty little black box? Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

> I have to agree. I think LMdB gets the boxes packed &amp; labels printed so they are set to ship on the 1st which I love. This company is amazing right down to their shipping. Oh and PS.. Anyone else think that the boxes posted in the Instagram photo are a different size then what we recieved for August? They look boxier to me instead of rectangular. Anyone want to try to guess as to what we might be getting in Septembers pretty little black box? Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, they definitely looked like boxier boxes to me! I have no clue what we might be getting, though. I thought the boxes they used for August seemed to be big enough to hold anything since the Kaleidoscopes fit with no problem, so the fact that the September boxes appear to have different dimensions intrigues me.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe the shape is more square boxy because we are getting a product that requires the box to be taller, like the daily replenishing solution. It looks smaller but taller.


----------



## akicowi (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree as well. Sadly they also look smaller than the August box if they are using the same ribbon as last time.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree as well. Sadly they also look smaller than the August box if they are using the same ribbon as last time.


I keep flipping back and forth between pictures and this month's ribbon looks thicker to me. It could be the scale of the pic but that's my opinion!


----------



## akicowi (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep flipping back and forth between pictures and this month's ribbon looks thicker to me. It could be the scale of the pic but that's my opinion!


 Hopefully it's a thicker ribbon.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully it's a thicker ribbon.


 thicker ribbon = bigger box? hmmmm


----------



## Jflopez (Aug 26, 2013)

I am hoping for some skincare, the replenishing solution would be AMAZING! But I'm wondering if maybe some nail polish?? Possibly boxier to add some extra padding inside. But no matter what I'm sure I will love it. I've actually used their polish before and really like their formula.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm coveting more eye shadows and liners- I would Luv anything in jewel tones!!!


----------



## wonderings (Aug 26, 2013)

Hee hee - I love the speculation about box &amp; ribbon width and what it might mean for our upcoming box!  Feelin' hungry for hints &amp; spoilers, myself!

Speculation-o-rama, leaping off of what some folks have suggested above:

1) this will be the 'moderate our expectations' box (not a bad idea actually!), after the amazing first box and kabuki brush gift.  So something like a small set of nail polish and the taller box is so they can stand up (?)   (I'm looking forward to trying LMdB polish!)

  - or -

2) since the first box was makeup, perhaps this one will contain a skincare product, which would blow the $29 monthly price tag out of the water.  Again.  Most skincare items are taller / chunkier than makeup items, and we already received the only (?) "chunkier" makeup item, a kaleidescope last month.

  - or -

3) maybe this is just the size box they had the most of on LMdB headquarters and the size/shape means nothing.  ;^)


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what came to me after I subbed -

Thank you for placing your order with Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ©!

This email is to confirm your recent order.

  Date 08/23/2013

  Shipping address
    xxxxx

  Billing address
    xxxxx

1x Beauty Vault VIP for $348.00 each



Subtotal  : $348.00 USD
Shipping  : $0.00 USD
Total     : $348.00 USD

How long ago did you sub?  I'm sure it's fine if it shows up on your account page that you have it, the email will probably show up later.  I can't believe that they haven't filled the 50 spots yet.  I'm so glad so many of us had a second chance to squeak in.

I wonder if we'll get hints for this month?  Or just spoilers?  I'm ready for both!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 26, 2013)

I half-wonder if maybe they're switching to a chunkier box -- rather than the thinner box used for the August box -- in a move to make their boxes look different from the other subs out there. The August box was about the same proportions as the ones used by Birchbox, Starlooks, etc. A taller and more square box would really feel more like a *present* -- almost like a box for jewelry -- than another subscription. ETA: I would love to see a nail polish (I will always want nail polish!), Creme Fresh Tint (especially Poppy!), or lip gloss (I'm really curious about their formula).


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 27, 2013)

Whew..I was starting to wonder if my subscription didn't go through or something. I got a confirmation email, but states paid unfulfilled. See others that say that. I guess I am excited and paranoid about the box!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 27, 2013)

I loooove the boxes that they posted on instagram. They are so cute!


----------



## IffB (Aug 27, 2013)

OMG.... I am weak....this better be awesome because I just purchased!


----------



## IffB (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sitting this one out due to the annual upfront cost.
> 
> ...


 Eating my words in shame.  Come to me, luxurious makeup, come to me all year around!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eating my words in shame.  Come to me, luxurious makeup, come to me all year around!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eating my words in shame.  Come to me, luxurious makeup, come to me all year around!


 Welcome to the Word Munchers club, I'm the President here 





  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Same, I really wish I could try out one or two months, but *I'm definitely not signing up* for a year like that.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's too bad, because I'm really into complexion products. *I guess this sub really isn't targeted for me*, despite being such a great deal.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eating my words in shame.  Come to me, luxurious makeup, come to me all year around!


 Hilarious! We need counseling lol


----------



## IffB (Aug 27, 2013)

Yippie, a Club! My peeps understand...


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 27, 2013)

This is too funny... So glad you ladies joined


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2013)

OiiO and lffB you are hilarious!

I can totally relate.

Been there. Bought that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipflopskt (Aug 27, 2013)

I just signed up a couple of days ago and can't wait.  Nervous, but excited.


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 28, 2013)

You gals r so funny!! Glad to be apart of this group!! I have a question..when do the boxes normally ship out??


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You gals r so funny!! Glad to be apart of this group!! I have a question..when do the boxes normally ship out??


 August shipped out August 1 on the dot. September, I'm not sure about, since the 1st is on a weekend and Monday is a holiday. I guess we'l find out!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe they will go out on Friday!


----------



## BagLady (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe they will go out on Friday!


 I'm hoping the same thing!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 28, 2013)

I think my tracking went active on the 30th. It arrived (in Portland, on the other side of the country) on the 8th.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my tracking went active on the 30th. It arrived (in Portland, on the other side of the country) on the 8th.


 I just checked mine, they printed the label for mine on the 30th, it started moving on the 1st, and arrived in DC the next day.


----------



## msladyday (Aug 28, 2013)

I need to quit stalking the account to see if it has been activated yet...I'm getting all angsty.


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome! I was so excited when I signed up that I didn't even look to see if it said when they went out. I just can't wait to get my first box!



> I just checked mine, they printed the label for mine on the 30th, it started moving on the 1st, and arrived in DC the next day.


----------



## IffB (Aug 28, 2013)

Sold out again! Feeling extra special....


----------



## Andi B (Aug 28, 2013)

I just tried the UPS "Track by Reference" trick, and it shows that my label was created yesterday!  I'm so excited!  I was afraid my box might ship later, since I just subscribed last week, but I guess not!

EDIT:  When I looked up the same info in UPS MyChoice, it shows the label was created on 8/27, with delivery scheduled for 8/29.  Wha????  Is that even possible?


----------



## annifer (Aug 28, 2013)

> I just tried the UPS "Track by Reference" trick, and it shows that my label was created yesterday!Â  I'm so excited!Â  I was afraid my box might ship later, since I just subscribed last week, but I guess not! EDIT:Â  When I looked up the same info in UPS MyChoice, it shows the label was created on 8/27, with delivery scheduled for 8/29.Â  Wha????Â  Is that even possible?


 I looked mine up too and it says the exact same thing. Doesn't seem possible, but it would be nice to get it tomorrow. I'm going out of town Friday until the 8th so it looks like I will have to reschedule delivery, unfortunately.


----------



## IffB (Aug 28, 2013)

UPS Choice says I have an scheduled delivery for tomorrow??? Confused, but excited, see below. I just ordered a couple days ago. I deleted the tracking number: Your shipment(s) listed below is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Scheduled Delivery Date: Thursday, 08/29/2013 If the scheduled delivery needs to be changed, select the Tracking Number below or log on to ups.com to request a delivery change(e.g., reschedule or reroute) from the tracking detail. Shipment 1 Tracking Number: Shipper: METIER TRIBECA Delivery Commitment: by End of Day UPS Service: UPS Ground Thank you for using UPS My Choice. We are pleased to provide you with home delivery that fits your life. UPS


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 28, 2013)

I looked mine up by the track by reference and it says delivered by 8/28??...but I did not get anything today. Confusing!! :/


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 28, 2013)

That's exciting that some of you may get it by tomorrow!  Do spill with a spoiler if you can, I'd love to see it.  I won't get mine until I go back to the States and want to see what everyone got and see if there are variations.  Cool beans.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 28, 2013)

If you're tracking by reference and see "Order Processed: Ready for UPS" in a brownish-grayish bar under the tracking number, that means you should disregard the Scheduled Delivery date because your package has not been picked up by UPS.  That delivery date is based on the date that the label is created, so since the label has merely been created, the scheduled delivery information is completely wrong.  Once it has been picked up by UPS, then you can click on the tracking number and then "Shipment Progress" to see exactly where it is.  They will also provide a *real* scheduled delivery date that should be closer to reality.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not sure that I really believe that I'll get mine tomorrow, despite what my tracking info says, but y'all will definitely be the first to know if I do!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're tracking by reference and see "Order Processed: Ready for UPS" in a brownish-grayish bar under the tracking number, that means you should disregard the Scheduled Delivery date because your package has not been picked up by UPS.  That delivery date is based on the date that the label is created, so since the label has merely been created, the scheduled delivery information is completely wrong.  Once it has been picked up by UPS, then you can click on the tracking number and then "Shipment Progress" to see exactly where it is.  They will also provide a *real* scheduled delivery date that should be closer to reality.


 Thanks for explaining this.  I figured it was too good to be true!

At least we know that they'll probably ship within the next week or so, if they've already printed the labels.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 28, 2013)

My tracking link just went active! Scheduled delivery of next Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it'll be the perfect pick-me-up after a long day at school.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mine has left NJ &amp; is set to arrive Friday by the end of the day in!! I bet we see spoilers today-  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I looked mine up by the track by reference and it says delivered by 8/28??...but I did not get anything today. Confusing!! :/


 Got this from UPS today:

We previously sent you a delivery alert for the package(s) shown below, based on information we received from the shipper. We have not yet received the package from the shipper, so it will not be delivered as originally scheduled.

At this time, we are unable to provide you with a new delivery date and apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. Updated delivery information will be provided once we receive the package from the shipper.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine has left NJ &amp; is set to arrive Friday by the end of the day in!! I bet we see spoilers today-


SQUEEEE!  So exciting!!!

Unfortunately, mine is still just showing as "shipping label created" on 8/27 with today as the scheduled delivery date, but it doesn't show any progress yet. 

Go pick up that package UPS!!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2013)

For the second month in a row, I just happened to work enough overtime to pay for more than half of my box! I really should talk to my boss and see if she would like me to start doing even more OT. We're short-handed and will continue to be so permanently, so it will probably *look* like I'm stepping up for the group, but in reality, I'm trying to work off the cost of this sub. Win/win!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 29, 2013)

I got my UPS My choice email...box will be here tomorrow! Just as I leave town, boo! Oh well...It will be a fun surprise when I come back on Monday.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2013)

Are your tracking numbers actually picked up and moving? Like last month, I go the email from mychoice, but they'd just printed the label. Mine still isn't moving.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are your tracking numbers actually picked up and moving? Like last month, I go the email from mychoice, but they'd just printed the label. Mine still isn't moving.


 Yes- mine is showing it was picked up and currently departed NJ this morning!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nothing showing in my My Choice account yet. I'll be stalking Instagram for spoilers all day though!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes- mine is showing it was picked up and currently departed NJ this morning!!


 I'm jealous!!! Can't wait for spoilers though.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SQUEEEE!  So exciting!!!
> ...


  same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wonderings (Aug 29, 2013)

My package label was originally printed on 8/22 but, like others, it has not only been picked up but is now MOVING and has left Parsippany NJ on it's way to Michigan.  Scheduled for delivery tomorrow before the long weekend, which is perfection!!   Keep exceeding my expectations Le Metier!  

Can't wait to see what's in the box this month.


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 29, 2013)

That is so awesome. Checked mine and it hasn't moved at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what you get!!



> My package label was originally printed on 8/22 but, like others, it has not only been picked up but is now MOVING and has left Parsippany NJ on it's way to Michigan. Â Scheduled for delivery tomorrow before the long weekend, which is perfection!! Â Â  Keep exceeding my expectations Le Metier! Â  Can't wait to see what's in the box this month. Â


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are your tracking numbers actually picked up and moving? Like last month, I go the email from mychoice, but they'd just printed the label. Mine still isn't moving.


 Yep...it arrived in my town today at 1:46 pm. Too excited to see what everyone is getting this month. Y'all must post spoilers so that I can see since I won't get mine until next week.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm so jealous of you all! Mine still isn't moving. I guess I shouldn't complain, I was first last month!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 29, 2013)

I think this is officially an addiction for me . . . at least I know I'm in good company! I felt a little crazy rechecking this page every little while to see if there are any spoilers. C'mon, instagram, all I'm getting is old news, need fresh spoilers!


----------



## IffB (Aug 29, 2013)

C'mon box.... today is my Anniversary and you are the present my husband will never know I got myself!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 29, 2013)

My label was created today!! Yay!! I don't see it moving until after the holiday weekend especially since I'm on the west coast. But until then I can't wait to see spoilers of the boxes you ladies get!! I'm so glad I've found a group to be obsessed with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hahaha looks like I'm not the only one. In my case, all my husband know is that I subscribed to something very very important. I bet the first thing he'll say if he find out the truth is: how many more cosmetics you need? Your vanity table and its contents is worth $$$$$ blah blah blah... You know what husbands always say! And he'll end up his rants by saying last beauty product purchase for the year! Yet, in a week he'll forget about it and most of the time give me his credit card to burn whenever I'm cranky. That's his antidote and I'm loving it!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 29, 2013)

According to tracking my box will be here tomorrow!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Aug 29, 2013)

> According to tracking my box will be here tomorrow!


. Wow! Lucky you! Spoilers please


----------



## wonderings (Aug 29, 2013)

Tracking is still on schedule for a Friday delivery (my package is just across the border in Ohio).  I'm sure I won't be among the very first to get their box tomorrow, but nonetheless:

I, wonderings, solemnly swear to vigilantly watch my driveway and front porch for any possible UPS deliveries.

I promise to open my LMdB box promptly and to rush here to makeuptalk to post spoilers and crappy cellphone pictures.


----------



## smontgom (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi- I received my package today. I'm in Maryland, so it arrived really quickly. I subscribed on Sunday- so this is my first box. I received:

Two True Colour Creme Eye Shadows. One in Champagne Shimmer (an all-over highlighter, can also be used as a primer), and the other in Starry Nights (a sheer black with a touch a shimmer).


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Would you be able to add some pics too? I am googling these products as fast as I can!


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 29, 2013)

> Hi- I received my package today. I'm in Maryland, so it arrived really quickly. I subscribed on Sunday- so this is my first box. I received:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I believe what she's talking about are these: http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/eye-spy-color-1


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what she's talking about are these: http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/eye-spy-color-1





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So excited- this is exactly what I wanted!! Mine is suppose to arrive tomorrow - ill keep my girls posted!!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smontgom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi- I received my package today. I'm in Maryland, so it arrived really quickly. I subscribed on Sunday- so this is my first box. I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2013)

Those shade names are not listed on the Neiman Marcus site (my go-to place to check this line), or any other place I can dredge up via Google, so I would not be surprised to find out that this is a pre-release product that isn't anywhere to be found yet!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't find any info on it either. Fun!!!! I need pics!!!!


----------



## msladyday (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!  I'm still worried I haven't received any word.  I subscribed on 8/22 and have not received any emails aside from my account being set up.  







> Originally Posted by *smontgom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi- I received my package today. I'm in Maryland, so it arrived really quickly. I subscribed on Sunday- so this is my first box. I received:
> 
> Two True Colour Creme Eye Shadows. One in Champagne Shimmer (an all-over highlighter, can also be used as a primer), and the other in Starry Nights (a sheer black with a touch a shimmer).


----------



## starr5747 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Congrats! Â I'm still worried I haven't received any word. Â I subscribed on 8/22 and have not received any emails aside from my account being set up. Â


 I haven't received anything either and I signed up on 8/23. Hopefully soon we hear something??


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2013)

> I haven't received anything either and I signed up on 8/23. Hopefully soon we hear something??


 You gals should sign up for ups my choice service. It's free &amp; it notifys you when your box is in route. Le metier does not send out shipping/tracking email


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm my box still hasn't started moving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those shade names are not listed on the Neiman Marcus site (my go-to place to check this line), or any other place I can dredge up via Google, so I would not be surprised to find out that this is a pre-release product that isn't anywhere to be found yet!


Yes it's definitely a pre-release!

This is a new form for them,for sure!

They need to enclose a little info about the products in each box though. May email them and tell them that!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery- Yay!!!! I still haven't mastered how to post a pic from my iPhone or iPad for that matter- I'm definitely tech challenged. If u guys tell me how to post from my device - ill take a pic as soon as I open it!!! I'm leaving tomorrow on holiday so timing couldn't be more perfect!


----------



## wonderings (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smontgom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi- I received my package today. I'm in Maryland, so it arrived really quickly. I subscribed on Sunday- so this is my first box. I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so tempted to look at the spoiler but I'm still hoping/praying that my package starts moving soon!!!


----------



## smontgom (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh,  thanks for the intel *smontgom*!   Great first post!  ;-)
> ...


 You're welcome! Here's a picture:


----------



## lloronita (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder if there will be color variations?


----------



## dressforface (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ..... Looks nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smontgom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Here's a picture:
> ...


----------



## IffB (Aug 30, 2013)

Interesting....


----------



## brandyk (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow. When I saw the labels last week I actually emailed them because I'm on vacation in VT and they told me the boxes wouldn't be shipped until after labor day. I guess they meant MY box, which hasn't shipped (and I also live in Maryland).


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 30, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE what's in the spoiler pic.

(thank you for posting!!!!)

I am now officially excited for this box.


----------



## Jflopez (Aug 30, 2013)

> Wow. When I saw the labels last week I actually emailed them because I'm on vacation in VT and they told me the boxes wouldn't be shipped until after labor day. I guess they meant MY box, which hasn't shipped (and I also live in Maryland).


 Mine hasn't moved yet either Brandy. I think being the AMAZING company that they are in anticipation of the short week they probably tried to ship some of the boxes early. But I can't wait to get mine after seeing the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I heart LMdB!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got my box &amp; I got the same colors as shown in the spoiler picture- Super Excited!!


----------



## dressforface (Aug 30, 2013)

Perfect timing for you .... Enjoy your holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you!!  Wishing all you ladies a fantastic holiday weekend!!


----------



## PsyDivaES (Aug 30, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]At the risk of sounding like a whiner... I got an eyeshadow kaleidoscope last month; I don't want eyeshadow again this month. Even though the colors are nice and I know I'll be able to use it, it just doesn't excite me ðŸ˜•


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 30, 2013)

I felt the same way at first. I am hoping they send out different products like they did with the kalidescopes...but if not, they will make great gifts!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 30, 2013)

I was just thinking since I'm one of the late subbers and didn't get the August box yet, we are going to have one HELLUVA exciting October. Two LMB!!!! In one month!!!! It's going to be BETTER than Christmas!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Aug 30, 2013)

> I was just thinking since I'm one of the late subbers and didn't get the August box yet, we are going to have one HELLUVA exciting October. Two LMB!!!! In one month!!!! It's going to be BETTER than Christmas! Â


 Same here. Looking forward to a Christmas in October !


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PsyDivaES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> At the risk of sounding like a whiner... I got an eyeshadow kaleidoscope last month; I don't want eyeshadow again this month. Even though the colors are nice and I know I'll be able to use it, it just doesn't excite me ðŸ˜•


I was trying to avoid spoilers...I should just wait to visit this thread until after I receive my box.  Lesson learned



.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 30, 2013)

For those of you who are upset by the spoilers,

I don't think it's a sure thing we are all getting the items that were posted. (even though I would love to get them!)

When LMDB was running their pay it forward FB contest,

they stated if anyone who wins a Beauty Vault subscription already has one, "don't worry we won't send duplicate items in each of your boxes."

Maybe I'm wrong, but that led me to believe that there might be variations all throughout the subscription. I know those two things aren't directly correlated but LMDB is such a small boutique company (their make up is practically hand crafted)...I can easily imagine variations out of necessity. (they may not always have 2 or 3 thousand of the same product/shade available etc...)..

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. Or should I say my $348  for a year of happiness!

(plus tax....I live in NY)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PsyDivaES (Aug 30, 2013)

> I was trying to avoid spoilers...I should just wait to visit this thread until after I receive my box.Â  Lesson learned :icon_sad: .


 OMG!! I'm so sorry ðŸ˜¨ Edited my post to put it in a spoiler, though that doesn't help you (if you could delete the old quote in your post, that would also help). If its any consolation, there was a bit of variation last month, and I suspect there might be this month as well, so you really don't know what you'll get until you get it.


----------



## wonderings (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just thinking since I'm one of the late subbers and didn't get the August box yet, we are going to have one HELLUVA exciting October. Two LMB!!!! In one month!!!! It's going to be BETTER than Christmas!


 Yes, October is going to be a great month for the 50 new subscribers!

My box was scheduled to arrive today, but it's 7pm and nothing (delivery was estimated from 1:15 - 5:15) so I'm thinking my UPS guy was just swamped.  I'm less than 10 miles from the nearest mini-hub, so perhaps there's a chance he'll stop here on his way back?


----------



## wonderings (Aug 30, 2013)

And, of course, I spoke too soon.   My box is here!  Blurry pics inside the spoiler tag....

The box is a small and adorable cuboid-shape this month.  

A hand-written card was included again, with the same person signing it as last time; coincidence or very nice attention to detail?





Can you read this at all if you click &amp; zoom?  Yes, it seems like LMdB has been listening already and included this wee, box-sized information card.   It's double-sided - the reverse has a picture of the two shadows.  Makes me think we're all receiving the same items and colors.





The application tips make them sound versatile &amp; intriguing!   I love that the Champagne will work as a highlighter and as a shadow primer.  And "a mysterious starry night effect...by applying over daytime eye shadows."!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay, the application tips for the bottom item have me really intrigued!  It looks like they will be great staples to build upon for the cooler months that are starting to kick into gear.  And I have a couple of things sort of similar to the top item that I use on a regular basis, but I think this might be an even better formulation (not the word I'm trying to think of, but it's the closest I can come up with at the moment) than what I already have.  So looking forward to this!  (Hey, LMdB and UPS, couldja meet up and do the handoff of the goodies, like, three days ago?  Thanks!)


----------



## wonderings (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, the application tips for the bottom item have me really intrigued!  It looks like they will be great staples to build upon for the cooler months that are starting to kick into gear.  And I have a couple of things sort of similar to the top item that I use on a regular basis, but I think this might be an even better formulation (not the word I'm trying to think of, but it's the closest I can come up with at the moment) than what I already have.  So looking forward to this!  (Hey, LMdB and UPS, couldja meet up and do the handoff of the goodies, like, three days ago?  Thanks!)


 Yes, very interesting!  My wish now would be for a video demo on how best to use....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wonderings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And, of course, I spoke too soon.   My box is here!  Blurry pics inside the spoiler tag....
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Aug 31, 2013)

So here are my swatches.  I got the same two, and I kind of suspect we will all be getting the same two unless you happened to snag two accounts by winning another one because it seems like they are revealing two new items.  Anyone in here have two accounts by the way?  I got the same handwritten note about &lt;3 your eyes signed by Richard as well, but had gotten a note from someone else before.

Even if you have eyeshadow, these proved to be great for layering with them--they have the potential to be wonderful little building blocks.  I used them last night after they came in, and the champagne shade looked great all over the bare lid.  You can see the high shine finish in the Champagne color by the way it reflected all that light in the swatch.  They have a luxuriously soft feel especially after my recent annoyances with what feels like thickening color tattoos.  The swatches took some scrubbing to remove.

I ended up using Inglot satin rainbow shadows in peach colors on top and it looked so soft and lovely with a vibrant sheen.  I didn't experiment much with the black color, but used it as a liner.  It came across as grey over the shadows, but added a soft line that I was pleased with.  The black shade has less of a sheen and easily built into an inky black in two soft passes and has a few small specks of glitter in it.

When I came home a few hours later, there were a few big creases which disappointed me.  I have quite the oily lids, though, so this isn't terribly unusual with cream shadows.  I'm going to give it another go today and see if it happens again.  I might have to use Stila prime pot of eye oil drain first, but this is probably more of a personal issue.  Let me know how the product works for you!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Sep 1, 2013)

After a few more good tries, both shades crease on me very quickly and fade considerably in a short time.  I'm talking the black faded away quite a bit on my eye in an hour.  I realize I'm prone to this due to the oily nature of my eye area, but this is beyond what I've experienced with other products.

I hope it's just me, but I'm considering writing them to give them feedback.  I can't tell if they have done cream eyeshadows before, but I think this is a totally new product for them.  I'm so disappointed because the products are beautiful immediately after applied and I could use something like this in my collection.  I'm anxious to hear if anyone else experiences this too, so let me know please!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a few more good tries, both shades crease on me very quickly and fade considerably in a short time.  I'm talking the black faded away quite a bit on my eye in an hour.  I realize I'm prone to this due to the oily nature of my eye area, but this is beyond what I've experienced with other products.
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2013)

I just got the UPS My Choice notification that mine will be here tomorrow. It shipped on Aug 28th but I didn't get the UPS My Choice notification that it shipped which is kinda strange. Excited for it to get here tomorrow though! Yay!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got the UPS My Choice notification that mine will be here tomorrow. It shipped on Aug 28th but I didn't get the UPS My Choice notification that it shipped which is kinda strange. Excited for it to get here tomorrow though! Yay!


  Same here!


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well I still have no shipping yet on my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully soon??


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 3, 2013)

My box still hasn't started moving. Last month I had it on the second. I'm hoping with the holiday and 1st falling on a weekend, it'll be here soon. I'm leaving town on Thursday though, so if its not here by wednesday I'm out of luck til Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a few more good tries, both shades crease on me very quickly and fade considerably in a short time.  I'm talking the black faded away quite a bit on my eye in an hour.  I realize I'm prone to this due to the oily nature of my eye area, but this is beyond what I've experienced with other products.
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Sep 3, 2013)

> I had the same experience with wear...disappointing. I tried a primer first and set with a powder afterwards and still have issues. I do not have any oiliness at all...quite the opposite problem. I think I'll leave feedback for them as well.Â


 Glad to know I'm not alone.


> Question...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glad to know I'm not alone.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* 




Question...*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)

This makes me really sad because I'll probably be in the same boat too then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess not all months can be as good as the first one.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 3, 2013)

On a positive note- I used the champagne over the weekend with my kaleidoscopes layered on top &amp; my eyes looked great all evening.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 3, 2013)

Got my box today!

Haven't tried the shadows yet, but I've got oily lids so am expecting creasing as well.  I could kind of tell from looking at them in the container that they are more of an emollient cream shadow, which always crease on me. 

Loved the presentation, handwritten note, and that they are now including descriptions of the items, though!  I wonder what these will retail for?


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 3, 2013)

My box is moving!!!!! I swear I almost screamed! My box is scheduled to be here Friday!!!! Yay!!!!! Has anyone tried using the black eyeshadow as an eyeliner?


----------



## sirenajen (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anybody else had their handwritten note drawn out by a little kid? She wrote Dear Jennifer, and signed her name and drew a picture of an eye in magic marker? It was cute, but a little odd I thought. I was also very underwhelmed being this is my first box. I have to say that I don't love that type of product anyway, but thought the boxes for sure would be better than this for such a luxury subscription. Can somebody tell me how to do a spoiler please? I very much look forward to spending this year with you ladies!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is moving!!!!! I swear I almost screamed! My box is scheduled to be here Friday!!!! Yay!!!!! Has anyone tried using the black eyeshadow as an eyeliner?
Yay! Mine too...finally!  Looks like I should have it by Thurs, but I'm thoroughly "spoiled" by now (by choice)!

Although it doesn't have nearly the wow factor of the first month's box, I'd bet that this month's box has at least double the retail value of what we're paying per month.  The colors look really nice too, if I can just get them to work on me!


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mine is still not moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anybody else has theirs just chillin in NY?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2013)

> Mine is still not moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anybody else has theirs just chillin in NY?


 Mine hasn't progressed beyond label generation. It hasn't even been picked up by UPS. And they said that West Coast stuff was shipped last week already, but that's clearly not the case over here.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

I expected a drop off from the awesome first box. I definitely think this one was worth the $29 though!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sirenajen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anybody else had their handwritten note drawn out by a little kid? She wrote Dear Jennifer, and signed her name and drew a picture of an eye in magic marker? It was cute, but a little odd I thought. I was also very underwhelmed being this is my first box. I have to say that I don't love that type of product anyway, but thought the boxes for sure would be better than this for such a luxury subscription. Can somebody tell me how to do a spoiler please? I very much look forward to spending this year with you ladies!
I like the notes, and I'm pretty sure they are not written by children.  It's a nice, personalized touch from the owners of the company.   I guess I look at it as whimsical.

The spoiler icon is a darkened captioned box in the far left corner of the editing bar.  My icons look different than usual, not sure why.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I expected a drop off from the awesome first box. I definitely think this one was worth the $29 though!
Yes, this month's box is more along the lines of how they described the program - at least one full sized product.  After the spectacular intro month though, it's an adjustment in expectation




.

But, we're getting items prior to their release, which I think is way cool.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 4, 2013)

I just received an email from UPS that my package will be delivered today!!!!   



  I have not received any prior notification of shipping otherwise.  Even though it is unlikely that I will not have problems with these cream eyeshadows since I as well have oily lids, I am excited to receive my first package from them!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't get a note in my box, lol...but I think a picture drawn by a kid would be adorable! If the value of these items are the same as similar (non-creme) products, they will retail at $30 each. Still way above our $29/month cost.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I expected a drop off from the awesome first box. I definitely think this one was worth the $29 though!

I agree! These will prob retail for $32-ish each, so definitely a steal. For a luxury brand, $29 a month for a full size item is fine by me. Mine is moving and should be here today when I get home from work! I can't wait, I feel like the champagne will be an excellent highlighter for a wedding I'm attending this weekend!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree! These will prob retail for $32-ish each, so definitely a steal. For a luxury brand, $29 a month for a full size item is fine by me. Mine is moving and should be here today when I get home from work! I can't wait, I feel like the champagne will be an excellent highlighter for a wedding I'm attending this weekend! 
I'm so happy my box is finally moving! Despite reports of creasing I am totally jazzed to try these! I think I can make it work somehow and the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 4, 2013)

My box is out for delivery! Hopefully it makes it to me within the next 2 hours, before I have to leave for class - I'm kind of nervous that it won't make it in time and end up damaged because it's still so hot here. Yesterday when I went to my car at noon after a workout I actually burned my hand on my car door, and had to sit there with the AC blasting for 5 minutes before I could even touch the steering wheel! My car thermometer read 106F


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is out for delivery! Hopefully it makes it to me within the next 2 hours, before I have to leave for class - I'm kind of nervous that it won't make it in time and end up damaged because it's still so hot here. Yesterday when I went to my car at noon after a workout I actually burned my hand on my car door, and had to sit there with the AC blasting for 5 minutes before I could even touch the steering wheel! My car thermometer read 106F 




I feel your pain.  Definitely the dog days of summer here as well.


----------



## dressforface (Sep 4, 2013)

I just received it!! I love the colors, the packaging and the heart note  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressforface (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pics in the spoiler:



Spoiler










The product card says to apply a thin coat of Starry Night over your daytime eye shadows.  Interesting - wonder if that will help with the creasing?  Also, Champagne Shimmer will work as a highlighter for me, so I can salvage that one.  My arm swatches never set and they smudge easily, so I'm pretty sure these won't work for me as eye shadows.  I hope to come back singing a different tune once I wear them, hope springs eternal and all



.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pics in the spoiler:



Spoiler










The product card says to apply a thin coat of Starry Night over your daytime eye shadows.  Interesting - wonder if that will help with the creasing?  Also, Champagne Shimmer will work as a highlighter for me, so I can salvage that one.  My arm swatches never set and they smudge easily, so I'm pretty sure these won't work for me as eye shadows.  I hope to come back singing a different tune once I wear them, hope springs eternal and all



.


 I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the notes, and I'm pretty sure they are not written by children.  It's a nice, personalized touch from the owners of the company.   I guess I look at it as whimsical.

The spoiler icon is a darkened captioned box in the far left corner of the editing bar.  My icons look different than usual, not sure why.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get a note in my box, lol...but I think a picture drawn by a kid would be adorable! If the value of these items are the same as similar (non-creme) products, they will retail at $30 each. Still way above our $29/month cost. 

 mine is written by a kid thats says: "'dear t.    eyes from friend of coo"" . Find it cute and personalized. I love the note more than the e/s


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel your pain.  Definitely the dog days of summer here as well.
Of course my box arrived barely 30 minutes after I left for class lol. Thankfully my grandparents were able to grab it for me and bring it inside within an hour.

I swatched the 2 shadows on the back of my hand about an hour ago and they haven't set at all. I'll try the black one on my eyes tomorrow but I don't have high hopes of it not creasing if used on its own. Hopefully it'll surprise me though.


----------



## chocolatte (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery! I get back from training around 4 so hopefully it's here by then and not melted! I can't wait!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine got sent to my billing address, which is in a different city  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My parents are going to have to send it to me because I won't be going there anytime soon. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 5, 2013)

I tried a different primer today (UDPP) and it seems to work a little better. I also did layers and that seems to help it to not crease. At least it hasn't creased yet...

I layered UDPP, Champagne Shimmer, one of the eyeshadows from my kaleidescope and then the Starry Night on top of that and kind of smooshed it all together, lol.


----------



## Antidentite (Sep 5, 2013)

This is kind of crazy, but I signed up (when the extra spots opened up) and then sent them a message that I wanted to cancel.  I was kind of shocked by the lack of confirmation of my order or a welcome email or well, anything.  It's weird to me that they aren't sending out tracking numbers also.  I guess I wish that there was a little bit more information about the subscription.  I also think that two creme eyeshadows sent out a month after many people received  eyeshadows was kind of lame.  I think a few polishes in nice fall colors would have been better for this month, or something no one has received yet. 

The whole company kind of weirds me out I guess, and their lack of advertisement.  I guess I don't understand why their products are worth more than everyone elses.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2013)

My attempt with this month's product:



Spoiler







Starry Night with Urban Decay's Asphalt on top - looks a bit patchy up close but can't really tell unless you're violating my space




.  I used Champagne Shimmer as an inner eye highlighter and underneath my lower lash line. 





I'm about to leave for a lunch meeting, hoping I don't have transfer to my upper lid at the end of that.  I figured I'd better go subtle in case it turned into a hot mess.




I also used Champagne Shimmer as an upper cheek highlighter and down the bridge of my nose.  It may be a little too pink for my nose.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 5, 2013)

Kind of disappointed because

Starry Night creased on me within 10 minutes of me applying it and now, 3 hours later, it's noticeably faded as well. I'll play around with it for the next few days though, maybe layer some eyeshadow over it (like UD Oil Slick) or put a primer under it. I don't know how much I'd reach for it if it'll only work with a primer under it though, because the only reason I've bought cream shadows in the past is because it helps me save time in mornings where I'm in a hurry and can just swipe some cream shadow on and let it set as opposed to applying primer and eyeshadow.

I may use it as a facepaint of sorts in December though, when I'm going to a Finntroll show. (The guys paint black tree branch-like streaks on their faces, some fans will paint their faces for the show too and a sparkly black version would be a fun girly twist haha). That way at least I know it'll just fade off my face as the night progresses/I'll sweat it off because I know my usual go-to black cream eyeliner/eyeshadow would actually melt from sweat and streak everywhere and that's just not a good look.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sirenajen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anybody else had their handwritten note drawn out by a little kid? She wrote Dear Jennifer, and signed her name and drew a picture of an eye in magic marker? It was cute, but a little odd I thought. I was also very underwhelmed being this is my first box. I have to say that I don't love that type of product anyway, but thought the boxes for sure would be better than this for such a luxury subscription. Can somebody tell me how to do a spoiler please? I very much look forward to spending this year with you ladies!
 mine was written by a kid too that says from friend of COO


----------



## sirenajen (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol. I liked the note too, but it was definitely written by a child. It was cute but unexpected. The eye shadows didn't work for me. I tried every primer I own. The champagne can be a pretty highlighter though!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2013)

Not looking too good:



Spoiler







After about 3 hours of wear.


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 5, 2013)

That kinda is a bummer.....Still no shipping on mine.



> Not looking too good:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Not looking too good:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So Sad about the creasing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used the champagne shimmer as a highlighter on my cheek bones this morning &amp; it looked really pretty!! It's very pink though- I don't really like the color on my eyes but on my cheek bones it looks Amazing!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine got sent to my billing address, which is in a different city  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My parents are going to have to send it to me because I won't be going there anytime soon. Has this happened to anyone else?
This happened to me last month and they assured me it will go to the correct address this month lets see.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My attempt with this month's product:



Spoiler







Starry Night with Urban Decay's Asphalt on top - looks a bit patchy up close but can't really tell unless you're violating my space



.  I used Champagne Shimmer as an inner eye highlighter and underneath my lower lash line.





I'm about to leave for a lunch meeting, hoping I don't have transfer to my upper lid at the end of that.  I figured I'd better go subtle in case it turned into a hot mess.




I also used Champagne Shimmer as an upper cheek highlighter and down the bridge of my nose.  It may be a little too pink for my nose.


 I  like it very classy.


----------



## flipflopskt (Sep 5, 2013)

I am looking forward to trying out the new box.  It was great to have it waiting for me last night. I had been at the hospital the two days prior with my mom after she had a minor stroke.


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flipflopskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am looking forward to trying out the new box.  It was great to have it waiting for me last night. I had been at the hospital the two days prior with my mom after she had a minor stroke.
I'm sorry to hear about your mother. I hope she's doing better soon. Enjoy your box!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone have an idea of the best way to reach them to give feedback other than Facebook?  I saw on their page someone mention the email address [email protected]  I might try that.

The more I think about how unusable the product is for me, the more irritated I get, actually.  I can't make it work.  It would be one thing if I didn't like the color, but this formula just isn't performing.

Edit:  I sent a message to them there.  I'll let you guys know if I hear anything back from them.


----------



## Babs (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone have an idea of the best way to reach them to give feedback other than Facebook?  I saw on their page someone mention the email address [email protected]  I might try that.

The more I think about how unusable the product is for me, the more irritated I get, actually.  I can't make it work.  It would be one thing if I didn't like the color, but this formula just isn't performing.

Edit:  I sent a message to them there.  I'll let you guys know if I hear anything back from them.

If you go on their website on a PC or laptop, there is a little tab called "your feedback." That is what I used to inform them that my didn't have my full address. I never got a confirmation though.

Thank you ladies for suggesting ups my choice which was the only way I could've known that the shipping address was incomplete and they were able to trace it back to me. Hopefully next month will be different with my double boxes coming!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 5, 2013)

> I am looking forward to trying out the new box.Â  It was great to have it waiting for me last night. I had been at the hospital the two days prior with my mom after she had a minor stroke.


 I'm really sorry about your mom- wishing her a speedy recovery. My mom is one of my best friends - I understand it must have been really scary for you.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone have an idea of the best way to reach them to give feedback other than Facebook?  I saw on their page someone mention the email address [email protected]  I might try that.

The more I think about how unusable the product is for me, the more irritated I get, actually.  I can't make it work.  It would be one thing if I didn't like the color, but this formula just isn't performing.

Edit:  I sent a message to them there.  I'll let you guys know if I hear anything back from them.

If you go on their website on a PC or laptop, there is a little tab called "your feedback." That is what I used to inform them that my didn't have my full address. I never got a confirmation though.

Thank you ladies for suggesting ups my choice which was the only way I could've known that the shipping address was incomplete and they were able to trace it back to me. Hopefully next month will be different with my double boxes coming!!


I left feedback for them on their site. We'll see if there will be a response.


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 6, 2013)

Are they hard to get ahold of? I still haven't received my box and did the ups my choice and it still says "order processed, ready for pickup". I sent them an email over 24 hours ago and haven't heard anything!! Am I just being impacient or is this normal for them?



> If you go on their website on a PC or laptop, there is a little tab called "your feedback." That is what I used to inform them that my didn't have my full address. I never got a confirmation though. Thank you ladies for suggesting ups my choice which was the only way I could've known that the shipping address was incomplete and they were able to trace it back to me. Hopefully next month will be different with my double boxes coming!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flipflopskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am looking forward to trying out the new box.  It was great to have it waiting for me last night. I had been at the hospital the two days prior with my mom after she had a minor stroke.

Sorry to hear that, I hope your mom gets better soon.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

I received a response to the feedback I left regarding the consistency of the shadows:

To answer your question, the Cream Shadows are fashion items, and they're meant to be a little slick to give the eyes a dewy, sexy, and imperfect appearance. The product should be used very lightly, only in tiny amounts. The softest touch over or under powder shadows add mystery to the eye. They are not meant to be used in the crease of the eye(where oil penetrates too quickly), or in the inner membrane, or in substantial amounts. However, the look is meant to be slightly undone.For more long wearing looks, we use the Dualistic Eye Pencil as base, or applied over shadow. These pencils come in basic black(Noir), matte brown(Sequoia), shimmering bronze(Tamarack), and beige(Champagne). The Dualistic formula is more durable for real life, the pots are meant for fashion and fun.All the best,LMdB


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 6, 2013)

I wore Starry Night under some powder shadow today and I love the look it creates! It really helped to tone down this crazy green shadow I got in a Wantable box a few months back to a color I really like. I applied about two layers (which I see is now more than they recommend) but it created an easy smokey eye for me...6 hours into the day and it has not budged or creased.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a response to the feedback I left regarding the consistency of the shadows:

To answer your question, the Cream Shadows are fashion items, and they're meant to be a little slick to give the eyes a dewy, sexy, and imperfect appearance. The product should be used very lightly, only in tiny amounts. The softest touch over or under powder shadows add mystery to the eye. They are not meant to be used in the crease of the eye(where oil penetrates too quickly), or in the inner membrane, or in substantial amounts. However, the look is meant to be slightly undone.For more long wearing looks, we use the Dualistic Eye Pencil as base, or applied over shadow. These pencils come in basic black(Noir), matte brown(Sequoia), shimmering bronze(Tamarack), and beige(Champagne). The Dualistic formula is more durable for real life, the pots are meant for fashion and fun.All the best,LMdB
Hmm, well, okay.  I do like the Champagne Shimmer as a face highlighter, so I'll just have to go with that.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore Starry Night under some powder shadow today and I love the look it creates! It really helped to tone down this crazy green shadow I got in a Wantable box a few months back to a color I really like. I applied about two layers (which I see is now more than they recommend) but it created an easy smokey eye for me...6 hours into the day and it has not budged or creased. 
Lucky girl




.


----------



## IffB (Sep 6, 2013)

I am trying real hard to be content with this month - the colors are very nice and the champagne worked over primer and under another shadow, but frankly I could live without both of them - you can tell they are high quality, but I am too old for the oily, messy, artsy runway undone look...But we are in it for the entire year, and hopefully next Month, when I receive the August and October box (praying the brush will be in it), I will be jumping up and down and doing the happy, happy, joy, joy dance...  There is always the next 10 months to look forward to.  Packaging was lovely, classy note.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received a response to the feedback I left regarding the consistency of the shadows:

To answer your question, the Cream Shadows are fashion items, and they're meant to be a little slick to give the eyes a dewy, sexy, and imperfect appearance. The product should be used very lightly, only in tiny amounts. The softest touch over or under powder shadows add mystery to the eye. They are not meant to be used in the crease of the eye(where oil penetrates too quickly), or in the inner membrane, or in substantial amounts. However, the look is meant to be slightly undone.For more long wearing looks, we use the Dualistic Eye Pencil as base, or applied over shadow. These pencils come in basic black(Noir), matte brown(Sequoia), shimmering bronze(Tamarack), and beige(Champagne). The Dualistic formula is more durable for real life, the pots are meant for fashion and fun.All the best,LMdB

As someone with hooded lids, their explanation leaves me with just about zero area to use these shadows lol. I wore Starry Night (alone) as an all-over shadow and also tried it as a liner yesterday. My lids looked like dirty zebra print within an hour, although it held up a bit better as a liner set with brown eyeshadow. I don't think "slightly undone" is the most accurate description of my experience haha. I'll give it another try over/under regular and cream eyeshadow, but it definitely seems like I won't be getting much use out of these shadows. Honestly, the texture and wear of it reminded me a little of this cream eyeshadow duo I bought from ELF for $1 a few years ago that refused to ever set and traveled all over my face.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 6, 2013)

Today after sending an email to the pr address last night, I got an encouraging "I'll check into it and thanks for your feedback xoxo" reply. I then saw this thread and what was told to you, and then in the past hour (and it's pretty late here) was ultimately sent the same quote you got about the product. I'm not sure what to take from the concept. I'll try a lighter hand next time or over shadows, I suppose. Prior to reading that explaination, I was thinning it could work out for a mascara-running makeup look which wasn't too far off from the intention I suppose. I'm going to give the intitial email sent to me some credit. I found it encouraging, but ultimately I'm a little disappointed by the response we both received which is by no means a reflection on the customer service I received so much as the concept from the creaor. To illustrate the lovely cs i recieced, here is the first response I got: "We have reached out to our Director of Color, Mikey Castillo, and are waiting to hear back. We will get you deeper usage information on the shadows. Mikey is a huge fan of the formulation and thought it was a unique point of difference for our line. Lets give him a chance to win you back! XO LMdB PS. Thank you so much for the note - we LOVE feedback." So, yeah. More playing around I suppose. If I can't work something out, it's headed for the costume makeup area. I'll start a new section for when I need to look disheveled.


----------



## Babs (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are they hard to get ahold of? I still haven't received my box and did the ups my choice and it still says "order processed, ready for pickup". I sent them an email over 24 hours ago and haven't heard anything!! Am I just being impacient or is this normal for them?

They got back to me in 2 days. By then it was delivered but they also confirmed with me that it was delivered and they hope I enjoy the products.


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

I used the champagne shadow on my cheeks today as a blush and it looked really nice...gave my cheeks a soft pinky peachy dewy glow. I used the starry night shadow on top of some powdered shadow for a smokey look and it looked okay...not my favorite but certainly doable and useable. Next time, I will try it under a shadow as someone had suggested and see how that works out. I definitely like the champagne way more than the starry night. If anyone is interested in trading their eyeshadow kaleidoscope from last month for the Bauhaus lip kaleidoscope, please send me a PM...would love to do a trade!


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 9, 2013)

I used my lipstick from last month for th first time today and fell in love! I'm scared of red lip products which is why it took so long to use the lipstick. Glad I did though- seems perfect for fall!


----------



## tanyamib (Sep 9, 2013)

I updated my shipping address by emailing LMdB on Aug 23rd and they confirmed the address was updated. But my box was delivered to the old address on Friday... I will try my luck to visit the new tenant to get my box back but the feeling is awful...


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I updated my shipping address by emailing LMdB on Aug 23rd and they confirmed the address was updated. But my box was delivered to the old address on Friday... I will try my luck to visit the new tenant to get my box back but the feeling is awful...

Oh, that is a bummer! I hope you are able to get it back. Or that LMDB will resend your package if not.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 9, 2013)

Hm, I tried out the champagne as a quick and easy all over shadow yesterday as I was driving all day anyway and thought it'd be a good opportunity to try it out. I had slight creasing but it wore all day for me. I didn't use primer and applied a fairly light layer. I liked it...it was casual and easy. I haven't had an appropriate opportunity to try the black one. The champagne is an awkward color for a highlight for me.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 9, 2013)

I think the idea is to barely use any of it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 9, 2013)

I played with mine a little bit this weekend. I usually don't wear any kind of eye liner or dark shadow. Mainly because I'm afraid of applying it too thick or dark. I was pretty intrigued by the black though. I actually think it's just what I was looking for! It goes on light enough that I can build the color a bit and that makes me more confident that I won't get too much. The champagne was a bit more dusty pink than I like, but I can work with it.


----------



## Babs (Sep 9, 2013)

what is the best brush to use with cream shadows? The pink one I just use my finger since it's a base but the black I'm stuck using a shadow liner. There has got to be a better way.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

Urgh, still no box!  And I can see that they generated a label with my name and address on the 26th, but that's it:  Supposedly ready for pickup but not picked up.    I'm tired of patiently waiting.  I just sent them email with the tracking number that I dredged up on UPS to see what their response is.  I don't think I'll get any use out of the black stuff (I just don't use black eye color except for mascara, and that's pretty much only because that's what subs keep sending me), but I really want that pink shimmer ASAP!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urgh, still no box!  And I can see that they generated a label with my name and address on the 26th, but that's it:  Supposedly ready for pickup but not picked up.    I'm tired of patiently waiting.  I just sent them email with the tracking number that I dredged up on UPS to see what their response is.  I don't think I'll get any use out of the black stuff (I just don't use black eye color except for mascara, and that's pretty much only because that's what subs keep sending me), but I really want that pink shimmer ASAP!

I still have not received my box and no tracking number.


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I still have not received my box either and the tracking number I have says the same thing. I sent them an email 2 times b/c I did not get a response to the first one and they said it was delivered but apparently to the Wrong address??!!! But I had a shipping tracking number. They said they would ship me another one to the right address. But now can not pull up any tracking number. I am really getting frustrated with this!



> Urgh, still no box! Â And I can see that they generated a label with my name and address on the 26th, but that's it: Â Supposedly ready for pickup but not picked up. Â  Â I'm tired of patiently waiting. Â I just sent them email with the tracking number that I dredged up on UPS to see what their response is. Â I don't think I'll get any use out of the black stuff (I just don't use black eye color except for mascara, and that's pretty much only because that's what subs keep sending me), but IÂ really want that pink shimmer ASAP!


----------



## IffB (Sep 10, 2013)

> what is the best brush to use with cream shadows? The pink one I just use my finger since it's a base but the black I'm stuck using a shadow liner. There has got to be a better way.


 Yes, it is a challenge.... I am using a concealer brush with the black one as a light liner over powder eyeshadow. I have to kind of tap in down next to my lash line since is so transparent. It looks nice, but it takes some effort to make it work... I will keep using it, mainly because I need to keep convincing myself that my huge annual "investment" will be well worth it...


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay, they're sending my box 3-day UPS instead of ground!  It would take a week to get here normally, but I can already see UPS scanned it into their system this evening, and they're predicting a Friday delivery date.  Like I need another shimmery pink base/highlighter sort of thing, but I love it!


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 10, 2013)

That's awesome!! I still haven't seen a scan in from them even when they said they would re-ship. I am starting to think I may never see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Yay, they're sending my box 3-day UPS instead of ground! Â It would take a week to get here normally, but I can already see UPS scanned it into their system this evening, and they're predicting a Friday delivery date. Â Like I need another shimmery pink base/highlighter sort of thing, but I love it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really loving the champagne pink high lighter- It may actually become my HG highlighter . What high lighters do you' all love? I have a Laura geller, the balm mary lou &amp; a smash box that are my go 2's-


----------



## Babs (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really loving the champagne pink high lighter- It may actually become my HG highlighter . What high lighters do you' all love? I have a Laura geller, the balm mary lou &amp; a smash box that are my go 2's-

Have you tried those pearly Guerlain balls? The packaging is so pretty and it has the perfect reflectiveness.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 12, 2013)

> Have you tried those pearly Guerlain balls? The packaging is so pretty and it has the perfect reflectiveness.


 I second that!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen ads for them in magazines but I've never tried them... Thanks Ladies


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you tried those pearly Guerlain balls? The packaging is so pretty and it has the perfect reflectiveness.

I second that! 
Happy to hear that...I just ordered it and it will be here tomorrow...it was on my wishlist forever. That's what broke my no-buy, lol. But I'm keeping it for my hubby to give me for my birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always shop for myself,lol. He hates to do it and I get what I want!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 14, 2013)

So my box somehow never got sent even though the shipping label was generated on the 26th. I emailed Tuesday (at least I think it was Tuesday), and a replacement was sent that same day via three-day UPS. This was waiting for me when I got home:



I initially thought there was a packing error, but then I read the note:



So much love for this company! I don't usually wear this sort of color on my fingernails, but it's totally a pedi color for me, and it might actually be a great base for some of my glitterbombs.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 14, 2013)

> So my box somehow never got sent even though the shipping label was generated on the 26th. I emailed Tuesday (at least I think it was Tuesday), and a replacement was sent that same day via three-day UPS. This was waiting for me when I got home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So thoughtful- it seems like they really went the extra mile. Enjoy girl!!


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 14, 2013)

That is so awesome!! I had the same problems and got mine yesterday as well!!! Finally can join in on the convo! I didn't get the extra gift but that is really awesome that they sent you that!! I would love to see how it looks on your nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> So my box somehow never got sent even though the shipping label was generated on the 26th. I emailed Tuesday (at least I think it was Tuesday), and a replacement was sent that same day via three-day UPS. This was waiting for me when I got home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my box somehow never got sent even though the shipping label was generated on the 26th. I emailed Tuesday (at least I think it was Tuesday), and a replacement was sent that same day via three-day UPS. This was waiting for me when I got home:




I initially thought there was a packing error, but then I read the note:




So much love for this company! I don't usually wear this sort of color on my fingernails, but it's totally a pedi color for me, and it might actually be a great base for some of my glitterbombs.

That's awesome of them to go an extra mile for their customers. I got a Kaleidoscope replacement last month which I didn't even expect tbh, since it's a LE item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know how the polish formula works for you!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 14, 2013)

Also, yesterday I gave these eye shadows a good test run, and just like everyone else mentioned, they started creasing almost immediately. Here's a very high res picture of my eye less than 10 minutes after the application (click on the pic to see in full detail).













I love the colors and really like how the whole look turned out, but I really wish it had more staying power  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Sep 14, 2013)

Thought I would share


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my box somehow never got sent even though the shipping label was generated on the 26th. I emailed Tuesday (at least I think it was Tuesday), and a replacement was sent that same day via three-day UPS. This was waiting for me when I got home:




I initially thought there was a packing error, but then I read the note:




So much love for this company! I don't usually wear this sort of color on my fingernails, but it's totally a pedi color for me, and it might actually be a great base for some of my glitterbombs.

Wow that's great!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, yesterday I gave these eye shadows a good test run, and just like everyone else mentioned, they started creasing almost immediately. Here's a very high res picture of my eye less than 10 minutes after the application (click on the pic to see in full detail).













I love the colors and really like how the whole look turned out, but I really wish it had more staying power  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought I would share





Nice video!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone else receive an email from UPS about a label being generated from Le Metier? I received one this afternoon but I haven't ordered anything and I already received my September box.


----------



## alissa417 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am guessing they are just printing the October labels early, I got an email as well.


----------



## rubyjuls (Sep 16, 2013)

I got one as well with a delivery tomorrow. It seems awful early to be printing October labels.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 16, 2013)

October is going to be epic for those of us that get the August and October box. Christmas in October!!!


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 16, 2013)

Same here. Ups notice for tomorrow delivery . Did anyone participate in the act of kindness promo they had on Facebook last month ? Do you think it has anything to do with that?


----------



## IffB (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe we will all get a primer to make our cream shadows work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Every time I have gotten a UPS My Choice email with a delivery date of the next day it's been an error. They always send another email saying as such.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love this company!! This probably just means they're getting ready for October boxes!!! I'm in MI &amp; I received septembers box on August 30 which was Ahhh-Mazing!! So looking forward to Octobers box- I wonder what's lurking... Id love a contour blush right now- I'm running out of my fav Dior one!!! Or maybe we'll get some of their coveted skin care items- can't wait to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 17, 2013)

> October is going to be epic for those of us that get the August and October box. Christmas in October!!!


 I'm soooo excited! PS. I got the same email from UPS... Thought its for my August box but looks like its for October box? Hmmmmm


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

I completely forgot to post I received my box on Wednesday. I was very surprised it came so fast because many of my boxes take over a month to get here.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yay J!!! For a quick sec I thought u meant u got Octobers &amp; I got soooo excited to see a spoiler but then it dawned on me that u live overseas &amp; your talking about September.. Lol !! Enjoy the shadows- I'm loving the champagne one but the dark one looks amazing when smudged on the lid &amp; as liner together- kind of that sexy - I left my makeup on from last night look- only problem is that even with a primer it creases like mad &amp; then looks awful - Have Fun Playing!! Has anyone found a primer that works with these? I tried too face &amp; the balm primers both didn't stand a chance


----------



## IffB (Sep 22, 2013)

I had the best luck with primer/cream shadow/powder shadow on top combo.... It did not crease that way.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I had the best luck with primer/cream shadow/powder shadow on top combo.... It did not crease that way.


 I'm going to try this today- thank u!! Ps - luv your avatar, I love those mini pigs- my bro in law &amp; his gf are getting one- those little oinks when their babies is too cute


----------



## mermuse (Sep 22, 2013)

> I had the best luck with primer/cream shadow/powder shadow on top combo.... It did not crease that way.


 It creased like crazy on me that way. Oddly works a little better for me with powder first and then cream on top, but feels pointless since the black only darkens the shade and makes it look silvery and you can't really change anything with the champagne. I would 100% return these if I could. Still a total no-go on my skin which is a shame sice they look amazing for about 15 minutes.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2013)

I use the Champagne as a browbone shimmer/highlighter. No creasing, but nowhere to crease.


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 22, 2013)

I liked the black one


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmm I'm Not getting emails? Who are they from for the tracking


----------



## mermuse (Sep 22, 2013)

> Hmm I'm Not getting emails? Who are they from for the tracking


 The only emails anyone is getting is because they subscribed to a free service from ups that lets you know if you are having any packages delivered to your address and lets you know where they are coming from. LMdB is not sending any tracking emails. Hope that helps!


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 22, 2013)

> The only emails anyone is getting is because they subscribed to a free service from ups that lets you know if you are having any packages delivered to your address and lets you know where they are coming from. LMdB is not sending any tracking emails. Hope that helps!


 Yep! Thanks


----------



## IffB (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It creased like crazy on me that way. Oddly works a little better for me with powder first and then cream on top, but feels pointless since the black only darkens the shade and makes it look silvery and you can't really change anything with the champagne. I would 100% return these if I could. Still a total no-go on my skin which is a shame sice they look amazing for about 15 minutes.

I don't love them either...but since is the only thing I got so far, trying to "make it work" at all costs!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay J!!! For a quick sec I thought u meant u got Octobers &amp; I got soooo excited to see a spoiler but then it dawned on me that u live overseas &amp; your talking about September.. Lol !! Enjoy the shadows- I'm loving the champagne one but the dark one looks amazing when smudged on the lid &amp; as liner together- kind of that sexy - I left my makeup on from last night look- only problem is that even with a primer it creases like mad &amp; then looks awful - Have Fun Playing!! Has anyone found a primer that works with these? I tried too face &amp; the balm primers both didn't stand a chance

I would have loved for that to be October lol. Thank you for the awesome tips! I think I will try it with the UD primer and see how it goes.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 22, 2013)

> I had the best luck with primer/cream shadow/powder shadow on top combo.... It did not crease that way.


 Lucky you... No luck for me yet but I'm not giving up just yet...


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like some of us aren't the only ones having problems with September's product!

Temptalia couldn't work with it either.

http://www.temptalia.com/le-metier-de-beaute-champagne-shimmer-starry-night-true-colour-creme-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2013)

> Looks like some of us aren't the only ones having problems with September's product! Temptalia couldn't work with it either. http://www.temptalia.com/le-metier-de-beaute-champagne-shimmer-starry-night-true-colour-creme-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches


 I was wondering what she would think of these, and I'd forgotten she subscribed too. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. I actually feel better knowing she agrees.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2013)

I noticed that they are available in just these two shades at only Saks as a limited edition. I can't help but wonder if we were maybe a sort of soft launch that resulted in an instantly discontinued product once subscribers complained about performance that they're just trying to sell through. I have to confess that I do love the pink one. It works great on my browbone as an all-over wash, although it doesn't work anywhere else. I haven't tried the black one yet because I'm just not seeing where it would work for me, at least right now.


----------



## IffB (Sep 23, 2013)

They better make up to us next Month... I would not mind a primer or/and a nice brush!


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope so too. I would just like to get mine when everyone else gets theirs and not very last. But I am one of the ones that is supposed to get Aug and Oct so I am so excited!!!



> They better make up to us next Month... I would not mind a primer or/and a nice brush!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I noticed that they are available in just these two shades at only Saks as a limited edition. I can't help but wonder if we were maybe a sort of soft launch that resulted in an instantly discontinued product once subscribers complained about performance that they're just trying to sell through.

I have to confess that I do love the pink one. It works great on my browbone as an all-over wash, although it doesn't work anywhere else. I haven't tried the black one yet because I'm just not seeing where it would work for me, at least right now.


I would like to think if we were "testing" in a way, that the would give us avenues for feedback instead of having us find them, but I do think that we are their soft launch.  Anyway, I looked it up on Saks and was not really into their product description.

Quote: Introducing True Colour CrÃ¨me Eye Shadows in Champagne Shimmer and Starry Night. Long-wearing, waterproof and resistant to settling into creases, this hydrating, smooth-as-silk formula is incredibly easy to apply and even easier to admire.    
DUE TO HIGH DEMAND, A CUSTOMER MAY ORDER NO MORE THAN 6 UNITS OF THIS ITEM EVERY THIRTY DAYS. 

Resistant to settling into creases, eh?  this really goes against the blurb they mailed to those of us who wrote them.  They explicitly said they were not meant to be long-wearing either.  I'm puzzled as to why they have conflicting descriptions of the product.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I would like to think if we were "testing" in a way, that the would give us avenues for feedback instead of having us find them, but I do think that we are their soft launch.  Anyway, I looked it up on Saks and was not really into their product description.

Resistant to settling into creases, eh?  this really goes against the blurb they mailed to those of us who wrote them.  They explicitly said they were not meant to be long-wearing either.  I'm puzzled as to why they have conflicting descriptions of the product.
The cards they sent us in our boxes also conflicted with what they said in the email response.  I'm curious as to the disconnect as well.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I would like to think if we were "testing" in a way, that the would give us avenues for feedback instead of having us find them, but I do think that we are their soft launch.  Anyway, I looked it up on Saks and was not really into their product description.
I didn't think of it as "testing" but rather "hey, gang, try this new thing out and tell all your friends about it!" word-of-mouth advertising.  Unfortunately for them, the word of mouth was very, very bad on this one.


----------



## IffB (Sep 23, 2013)

I guess they decided that the messy / morning after look does not sell well with consumers that are willing to spend that much money on quality makeup? The only thing "resistant" is our willingness to try to make this greasy shadow stay in place! Boo!


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 23, 2013)

Too funny!! I was able to keep mine on for a bit by patting setting powder over it. But it didn't help like tremendously. It still faded.



> I guess they decided that the messy / morning after look does not sell well with consumers that are willing to spend that much money on quality makeup? The only thing "resistant" is our willingness to try to make this greasy shadow stay in place! Boo!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, I wrote them again after a little back and forth with Christine from Temptalia in her comment section who is also confused by the conflicting information and annoyed. I will of course keep you informed of what LMdB has to say.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 23, 2013)

> > Â  I would like to think if we were "testing" in a way, that the would give us avenues for feedback instead of having us find them, but I do think that we are their soft launch.Â  Anyway, I looked it up on Saks and was not really into their product description.
> 
> 
> I didn't think of it as "testing" but rather "hey, gang, try this new thing out and tell all your friends about it!" word-of-mouth advertising. Â Unfortunately for them, the word of mouth was very, very bad on this one.


 If they want me to test a product, fine... send it. But not as the items I paid for.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If they want me to test a product, fine... send it. But not as the items I paid for.

You didn't pay for *these items*.  You paid for a surprise product that might be a brand new unreleased product with no track record.  They were very up front about that on the signup page for the subscription.  And I think we have different definitions of testing.  I don't think they are actually looking for feedback.  I haven't seen anything that has asked for us to tell them what we think of these things.  My interpretation of this program is that they are looking for regular people to try it and act as walking advertisements for these products.  I am convinced this is precisely why we are getting this stuff at a radically reduced rate:  Social marketing, pure and simple.  To me, this is the entire reason companies participate in subscription services, whether as a mere participant (benefit products in Birchboxes, for example) or as the subscription itself (as is the case here).  I don't recall seeing anything anywhere that asked for our feedback on anything -- and, remember, that lipstick from August was also a new formula that has still not been released.  We were specifically told up front that we would be receiving new and unreleased products (and a variety of other things, but this is the relevant promise here).  As far as I'm concerned, they delivered on that.  End of story.  They may have delivered a crappy product that doesn't live up to its claims, but they did deliver a new product that hadn't been released at the time we received it.     What it boils down to for me is this:  The very nature of subscription services means that you *will* be trying unknown quantities from time to time.  That's just how these things work.  Sometimes they're roaring successes, and sometimes they're horrific failures that are basically immediately pulled (or at least do not have a second manufacturing run) once word about them gets around (see: Julep's DD cream).  If you expect fully reviewed released products with a strong consumer history every time, subscription boxes are a bad move for you.  If you like surprises and experiments even if those experiments are failures (and that's part of what makes something an experiment:  It could fail), they are *made* for you.  In addition to the social marketing aspect, we are also getting a *huge* discount in exchange for being willing to try the unknown and potentially disastrous here.  I think people who are furious about getting a product that doesn't work in this subscription don't really understand what subscription boxes are all about.     I do think they made a big mistake sending this out as their second installment simply because it's boxed fail very soon after the resounding success of the first box.  If they had sent out a few months of solid products before this one, it might have been dismissed as a one-time fumble, but since it was just their second box, they're going to have to really come back in a big way for people to forgive them. 
(But I still like the pink shimmer.  I wouldn't pay money for it, mainly because I have a lot of other products along this same line, but I will use it at least once a week, which is extremely frequently for me.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If they want me to test a product, fine... send it. But not as the items I paid for.

You didn't pay for *these items*.  You paid for a surprise product that might be a brand new unreleased product with no track record.  They were very up front about that on the signup page for the subscription.  And I think we have different definitions of testing.  I don't think they are actually looking for feedback.  I haven't seen anything that has asked for us to tell them what we think of these things.  My interpretation of this program is that they are looking for regular people to try it and act as walking advertisements for these products.  I am convinced this is precisely why we are getting this stuff at a radically reduced rate:  Social marketing, pure and simple.  To me, this is the entire reason companies participate in subscription services, whether as a mere participant (benefit products in Birchboxes, for example) or as the subscription itself (as is the case here).  I don't recall seeing anything anywhere that asked for our feedback on anything -- and, remember, that lipstick from August was also a new formula that has still not been released.  We were specifically told up front that we would be receiving new and unreleased products (and a variety of other things, but this is the relevant promise here).  As far as I'm concerned, they delivered on that.  End of story.  They may have delivered a crappy product that doesn't live up to its claims, but they did deliver a new product that hadn't been released at the time we received it.     What it boils down to for me is this:  The very nature of subscription services means that you *will* be trying unknown quantities from time to time.  That's just how these things work.  Sometimes they're roaring successes, and sometimes they're horrific failures that are basically immediately pulled (or at least do not have a second manufacturing run) once word about them gets around (see: Julep's DD cream).  If you expect fully reviewed released products with a strong consumer history every time, subscription boxes are a bad move for you.  If you like surprises and experiments even if those experiments are failures (and that's part of what makes something an experiment:  It could fail), they are *made* for you.  In addition to the social marketing aspect, we are also getting a *huge* discount in exchange for being willing to try the unknown and potentially disastrous here.  I think people who are furious about getting a product that doesn't work in this subscription don't really understand what subscription boxes are all about.     
Yeah, yeah...I "get" how subs work. Been doing it for a long time. And sure I didn't pay for these items...I paid for a service. And for what it's worth, I'm not furious about what I received. However,if a product is labeled as eye shadow, it should work as an eye shadow. I love the colors and great the pink can be used as a highlighter. But I don't need anymore highlighters...I would have loved eyeshadows in these colors. But does receiving such a bad product tarnish LMDB's reputation? Yeah, for me it does a little bit. I paid a whole bunch of money for this sub, I'd like to think I'm going to get some usable product out of it. JMO


----------



## IffB (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You didn't pay for *these items*.  You paid for a surprise product that might be a brand new unreleased product with no track record.  They were very up front about that on the signup page for the subscription.  And I think we have different definitions of testing.  I don't think they are actually looking for feedback.  I haven't seen anything that has asked for us to tell them what we think of these things.  My interpretation of this program is that they are looking for regular people to try it and act as walking advertisements for these products.  I am convinced this is precisely why we are getting this stuff at a radically reduced rate:  Social marketing, pure and simple.  To me, this is the entire reason companies participate in subscription services, whether as a mere participant (benefit products in Birchboxes, for example) or as the subscription itself (as is the case here).  I don't recall seeing anything anywhere that asked for our feedback on anything -- and, remember, that lipstick from August was also a new formula that has still not been released.  We were specifically told up front that we would be receiving new and unreleased products (and a variety of other things, but this is the relevant promise here).  As far as I'm concerned, they delivered on that.  End of story.  They may have delivered a crappy product that doesn't live up to its claims, but they did deliver a new product that hadn't been released at the time we received it.     What it boils down to for me is this:  The very nature of subscription services means that you *will* be trying unknown quantities from time to time.  That's just how these things work.  Sometimes they're roaring successes, and sometimes they're horrific failures that are basically immediately pulled (or at least do not have a second manufacturing run) once word about them gets around (see: Julep's DD cream).  If you expect fully reviewed released products with a strong consumer history every time, subscription boxes are a bad move for you.  If you like surprises and experiments even if those experiments are failures (and that's part of what makes something an experiment:  It could fail), they are *made* for you.  In addition to the social marketing aspect, we are also getting a *huge* discount in exchange for being willing to try the unknown and potentially disastrous here.  I think people who are furious about getting a product that doesn't work in this subscription don't really understand what subscription boxes are all about.     I do think they made a big mistake sending this out as their second installment simply because it's boxed fail very soon after the resounding success of the first box.  If they had sent out a few months of solid products before this one, it might have been dismissed as a one-time fumble, but since it was just their second box, they're going to have to really come back in a big way for people to forgive them. 
(But I still like the pink shimmer.  I wouldn't pay money for it, mainly because I have a lot of other products along this same line, but I will use it at least once a week, which is extremely frequently for me.)


All true, however, feedback is expected with Social Marketing, specially when there is upfront payment in exchange for the "experiment".

I signed up at my own risk - but it was in good faith based on the reputation and the quality of the brand.

So...this walking billboard will call BS if an item is sent to me as:

"fashion items, and they're meant to be a little slick to give the eyes a dewy, sexy, and imperfect appearance. The product should be used very lightly, only in tiny amounts. The softest touch over or under powder shadows add mystery to the eye. They are not meant to be used in the crease of the eye(where oil penetrates too quickly), or in the inner membrane, or in substantial amounts. However, the look is meant to be slightly undone"

...and being sold as:

"Long-wearing, waterproof and resistant to settling into creases"

Hoping for a fabu October, though!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 24, 2013)

I do wonder why makeup companies release products that are pretty much guarenteed to frustrate the consumer, but I've yet to find a single line that hasn't produced an epic failure.  The weird thing (to me) is, invariably epic failures work like a charm for some people.  There were even a few people here who indicated they got good wear from the LMdB cream shadows.  

The NARS Soft Touch shadow pencils comes to mind.  Temptalia gives them an F every single time, yet someone always pipes up with "I love them and they never crease on me!  Did you try this, or that, or this?"  NARS continues to release new colors, so there you go, they must have a fan base and sell just fine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do wonder why makeup companies release products that are pretty much guarenteed to frustrate the consumer, but I've yet to find a single line that hasn't produced an epic failure.  The weird thing (to me) is, invariably epic failures work like a charm for some people.  There were even a few people here who indicated they got good wear from the LMdB cream shadows.  

The NARS Soft Touch shadow pencils comes to mind.  Temptalia gives them an F every single time, yet someone always pipes up with "I love them and they never crease on me!  Did you try this, or that, or this?"  NARS continues to release new colors, so there you go, they must have a fan base and sell just fine. 

I agree, you hear it a lot with nail polishes too. "oh zoya wears forever their the best. I hate zoya, it doesn't even last one minute on me". etc, I think it all boils down to some things work for some people, but not others. If you have dry skin, you aren't going to buy a mattifying foundation, etc. These shadows did work for me, and I realize I'm the exception. Maybe there was slight creasing but not enough to completely write them off, as an all over color, an easy look, and I've done it a few times now. I don't walk around with my eye closed either so I'm pretty sure if they do crease slightly, no one can tell anyway (except me, and days when I do a lazy one color swipe on quick eyeshadow are days I do not care). I also don't have oily eyelids, or oily skin at all, and I know that has something to do with it.

That doesn't change that they prob shouldn't market them as resistant to creasing, though, lol.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 24, 2013)

!



> They better make up to us next Month... I would not mind a primer or/and a nice brush!


 I agree! They should make up to us next month! And I wouldn't mind a skincare product wink wink


----------



## EmGee (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

All true, however, feedback is expected with Social Marketing, specially when there is upfront payment in exchange for the "experiment".

I signed up at my own risk - but it was in good faith based on the reputation and the quality of the brand.

So...this walking billboard will call BS if an item is sent to me as:

"fashion items, and they're meant to be a little slick to give the eyes a dewy, sexy, and imperfect appearance. The product should be used very lightly, only in tiny amounts. The softest touch over or under powder shadows add mystery to the eye. They are not meant to be used in the crease of the eye(where oil penetrates too quickly), or in the inner membrane, or in substantial amounts. However, the look is meant to be slightly undone"

...and being sold as:

"Long-wearing, waterproof and resistant to settling into creases"

Hoping for a fabu October, though!

Even big dept store brands have had some major fail products.
I can def remember quite a few I bought as I used to get amazing store bonuses (from store special events).

Dior used to have a "teen blemish line" that was really gimicky and crap....prob why it was only around one season or 2? lol.
Same for biotherm nail polish and makeup....theirs was only ok....and overpriced.

or what about the Dior body spray that was supposed to "make you thinner"??? LOL.
I bought that as it smelled really nice- like citrus/lemon kind of.......but it did not make me thinner    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Still have a bottle of it here...it was called Eau Svelte

Could you use the gold shimmer in your hair to make it shimmery? would that work?
or maybe as a arm/leg highlighter??


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 24, 2013)

I liked the black one, I used a little primer then applied the black shadow as a base and used some dark brown &amp; copper for some highlighting and overall color. It ended up working well and I got a ton of compliments so I think it really does just depend on the person.


----------



## IffB (Sep 24, 2013)

Epic failures.....I am old enough to remember the "New Coke". The Coca Cola Company, with all their Marketing resources, decided to completely change the taste of Coca Cola to something rotten tasting that everyone hated! I am actually wearing the champagne now, over primer and under Stila powder shadow. I will continue to reach for it once in a while, but I am ready to move on to the next, hopefully fabulous, little black package. Really looking forward to the intro box, too.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Epic failures.....I am old enough to remember the "New Coke". The Coca Cola Company, with all their Marketing resources, decided to completely change the taste of Coca Cola to something rotten tasting that everyone hated!

I am actually wearing the champagne now, over primer and under Stila powder shadow. I will continue to reach for it once in a while, but I am ready to move on to the next, hopefully fabulous, little black package. Really looking forward to the intro box, too.
The intro box was epic, IMO!

I remember the New Coke debacle as well.  I also remember when clothes with the Coca Cola logo were all the rage, I had a sweat shirt that was probably ridiculously expensive.  Gotta love the 1980's




.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 28, 2013)

Finally, it's now in transit. Per UPS notification it says delivery will be this Monday, Sept. 30... Weight is only a pound! Now I'm wondering if its my much awaited August box or October box? Hmmmm


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

> Finally, it's now in transit. Per UPS notification it says delivery will be this Monday, Sept. 30... Weight is only a pound! Now I'm wondering if its my much awaited August box or October box? Hmmmm


 I'm pretty sure it's the oct box... Please let us know what you get on Monday...so excited for oct spoilers!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see what's in this month's box!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 28, 2013)

I am so ready to put those eyeshadows in the past and welcome the October box!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so ready to put those eyeshadows in the past and welcome the October box!

I found a way to make the shadows work, I now use the charcoal one as a primer for my other shadows when doing smoky eye, and the champagne as a blush. Not ideal, but at least they'll get used this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

> I found a way to make the shadows work, I now use the charcoal one as a primer for my other shadows when doing smoky eye, and the champagne as a blush. Not ideal, but at least they'll get used this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have been using the champagne as a blush also and I love how it looks. It makes my skin look very dewy and have a natural glow...very subtle and pretty.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have been using the champagne as a blush also and I love how it looks. It makes my skin look very dewy and have a natural glow...very subtle and pretty.

I like how it looks too, but I noticed I need to touch up a lot, because the color just disappears after a couple hours.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2013)

Sadness. I'm the wrong color to use it as blush. It just looks like I rubbed dirt on my cheeks. But I still love it on my browbone.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have high hopes for October! I am hoping for another kaleidoscope an eye one this time since I got the lip one in my first box. Also I would love some blush and nail polish.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 29, 2013)

> > Finally, it's now in transit. Per UPS notification it says delivery will be this Monday, Sept. 30... Weight is only a pound! Now I'm wondering if its my much awaited August box or October box? Hmmmm
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the oct box... Please let us know what you get on Monday...so excited for oct spoilers!


 Sure! I guess I can do that *wink


----------



## starr5747 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just really hope I get mine "on time" this month. I am excited because I will be getting aug and oct. Last month was horrible. The not so usable items in top of the not so great customer service AND not getting my box makes me not have a great impression of this company. So I am ready for them to show/prove me wrong and that they are a fantastic company and have amazing products!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

Oooh, just got a UPS Scheduled Delivery email this morning, and my October box is due to arrive tomorrow!  I may try to go spoiler free this time, since I only have to wait one more day!

It's definitely the October box, and not the August one that we're supposed to get if we signed up later.  The shipping reference specifically says "BEAUTY VAULT VIP-OCTOBER".


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh, just got a UPS Scheduled Delivery email this morning, and my October box is due to arrive tomorrow!  I may try to go spoiler free this time, since I only have to wait one more day!

It's definitely the October box, and not the August one that we're supposed to get if we signed up later.  The shipping reference specifically says "BEAUTY VAULT VIP-OCTOBER".

Does your tracking actually show movement? I tracked mine by reference and it shows that a label was created on 9/19 with a scheduled delivery of 9/25 (lol), but the package hasn't even entered the UPS system yet.


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 30, 2013)

J



> Does your tracking actually show movement? I tracked mine by reference and it shows that a label was created on 9/19 with a scheduled delivery of 9/25 (lol), but the package hasn't even entered the UPS system yet.


just checked mine with the October added in the reference. It's moved and says out for delivery so I might get it today. Will post pics if my phone cooperates.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 30, 2013)

Zomg! Mine will be here Wednesday! It shows "In Transit" and movement. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does your tracking actually show movement? I tracked mine by reference and it shows that a label was created on 9/19 with a scheduled delivery of 9/25 (lol), but the package hasn't even entered the UPS system yet.
Yes, it's made it from NY to PA so far!


----------



## lloronita (Sep 30, 2013)

Where are you all getting a reference number to track your package?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where are you all getting a reference number to track your package?
The reference is "BEAUTY VAULT VIP-OCTOBER" for this month, previously it's just been "BEAUTY VAULT VIP". I'm assuming they had to have 2 separate ones this month since they're sending out some August ones as well.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it's made it from NY to PA so far!

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zomg! Mine will be here Wednesday! It shows "In Transit" and movement. I can't wait!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

J
just checked mine with the October added in the reference. It's moved and says out for delivery so I might get it today. Will post pics if my phone cooperates.

Guess I'm the odd one out lol, I'll give it another week or so before I email them if it still hasn't moved by then, too early now seeing as it's still September. Can't wait to see what you ladies get!


----------



## IffB (Sep 30, 2013)

My delivery has been pushed back to Tuesday - I won't make it without peeking at the spoilers!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where are you all getting a reference number to track your package?

I got a notification from "UPS My Choice".  It's a free service you sign up for on UPS.com.  They basically send you notifications for anything that's been shipped to your address.  Le Metier de Beaute has not sent shipping notices for these first few months, so I think this is the only way you can find out, other than by tracking by reference, as norther explained above.


----------



## lloronita (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks.  It worked.  My delivery date is Thursday&gt;


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The reference is "BEAUTY VAULT VIP-OCTOBER" for this month, previously it's just been "BEAUTY VAULT VIP". I'm assuming they had to have 2 separate ones this month since they're sending out some August ones as well.

Guess I'm the odd one out lol, I'll give it another week or so before I email them if it still hasn't moved by then, too early now seeing as it's still September. Can't wait to see what you ladies get!

I've had my mychoice since 9/17. Mine hasn't moved, same happened last month. I got my notification Aug. 22, received it on 9/3, and in August also, got my notification 7/29, didn't receive until Aug. 1. UPS takes 1 day to deliver to me from NYC. 

I think they prepackage the boxes then ship out in waves.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've had my mychoice since 9/17. Mine hasn't moved, same happened last month. I got my notification Aug. 22, received it on 9/3, and in August also, got my notification 7/29, didn't receive until Aug. 1. UPS takes 1 day to deliver to me from NYC. 

I think they prepackage the boxes then ship out in waves.

That happened to me with last month's box, so I was surprised that there was already movement when I received my notification from My Choice.  I do think you're right about pre-packing the boxes and shipping in waves.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

I forget the day my shipping label was generated last month, but it never moved. I had to email in order to get it going. I really hope I don't have to do that again (no shipping label even generated yet, which makes me a little nervous).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've had my mychoice since 9/17. Mine hasn't moved, same happened last month. I got my notification Aug. 22, received it on 9/3, and in August also, got my notification 7/29, didn't receive until Aug. 1. UPS takes 1 day to deliver to me from NYC. 

I think they prepackage the boxes then ship out in waves.

My tracking started moving pretty early last month so I was surprised to see that it hasn't yet this time. But since I'm all the way down in Texas it takes a good 4-6 days to get to me lol so I don't get my box super early even if I'm in the first wave. I'm jealous it takes only 1 day to deliver to you! I guess I'll just have to live through spoilers until then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 30, 2013)

I signed up for my choice and tried to track by the reference and have nothing so far.:-(


----------



## msladyday (Sep 30, 2013)

I picked mine up from UPS since I'm heading out of town today.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Peau Vierge Complexion Serum &amp; Dark Spot Corrector 0.5 oz, the bottle stands at 4.5"






I will also mention that those that are receiving August, you don't have to wait for a second box! I received the lip palette so I'm pleased as punch. I cannot wait to take the lippies out for some fun!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oooh! I like that! Sounds awesome! Thanks for the spoiler. I don't see a size on the NM site, but they one they are selling is $125!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked mine up from UPS since I'm heading out of town today. Peau Vierge Complexion Serum &amp; Dark Spot Corrector
0.5 oz, the bottle stands at 4.5"




I will also mention that those that are receiving August, you don't have to wait for a second box! I received the lip palette so I'm pleased as punch. I cannot wait to take the lippies out for some fun! 
Thanks for posting! This gets good reviews and has a retail value of 

$125!!


----------



## wonderings (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked mine up from UPS since I'm heading out of town today. Peau Vierge Complexion Serum &amp; Dark Spot Corrector
0.5 oz




I will also mention that those that are receiving August, you don't have to wait for a second box! I received the lip palette so I'm pleased as punch. I cannot wait to take the lippies out for some fun! 
Thanks for the spoiler!

Oh, our first SKINCARE from lmdb - I'm excited, especially after last month's shadows weren't very impressive.   .5 oz is quite a small amount, but it's full sized and high value: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Peau-Vierge-Dark-Spot-Corrector/prod156960012/


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks! Did you get the kabuki brush as well as the puppies? Just curious since I am also getting August this month.


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lippies sorry autocorrect


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh snap, I was dying to try this product!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Lippies sorry autocorrect


 I was getting upset because *I* didn't get puppies!


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 30, 2013)

> I picked mine up from UPS since I'm heading out of town today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I will also mention that those that are receiving August, you don't have to wait for a second box! I received the lip palette so I'm pleased as punch. I cannot wait to take the lippies out for some fun! You just got the lip palette? I thought there were other things in there too like a lipstick and a brush


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 30, 2013)

Whoa! Got both my October and August box today, yay! I love love love the spot corrector, something I badly need!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked mine up from UPS since I'm heading out of town today. Peau Vierge Complexion Serum &amp; Dark Spot Corrector
0.5 oz, the bottle stands at 4.5"




I will also mention that those that are receiving August, you don't have to wait for a second box! I received the lip palette so I'm pleased as punch. I cannot wait to take the lippies out for some fun! 
Thanks for the spoiler!!

Unfortunately not something I would use for myself in the near future, but it'll make a great gift for my grandma so I'm still happy about getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 30, 2013)

> Whoa! Got both my October and August box today, yay! I love love love the spot corrector, something I badly need!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad though I got no handwritten letter which was something I was also looking forward to ;(.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NJBeauty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks! Did you get the kabuki brush as well as the puppies? Just curious since I am also getting August this month.

I was going say.. Puppies.. I want puppies!

Yes, I received the kabuki brush, black liquid eyeliner, and a red lipstick.  One can never have too many red lipsticks...


----------



## mermuse (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NJBeauty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lippies sorry autocorrect


Hehe, I'd be shocked if they mailed us puppies!  Could you imagine?  What the hell note would they put with that?


----------



## mermuse (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was going say.. Puppies.. I want puppies!

Yes, I received the kabuki brush, black liquid eyeliner, and a red lipstick.  One can never have too many red lipsticks... 






Did you get the Bauhaus lip palette?  That's the one I got.  I thought it was a little tame at first, but they are really beautiful subtle shades and I love the texture of them.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 30, 2013)

I REALLY need the item that is in this month's box. I'm also getting an August box and Wednesday can't get here fast enough!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 30, 2013)

I am LOVING this month's product! Seriously awesome!

I am already having anxiety about the mad scramble to sign up for next years sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soxi (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures. You may want to edit your post and add a spoiler though. I don't mind, because I have no self control and wanted to see what was coming and mine has yet to ship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but I noticed that other's have posted that they are trying to go spoiler free.



> Whoa! Got both my October and August box today, yay! I love love love the _redacted_ , something I badly need!


----------



## IffB (Sep 30, 2013)

Very excited about this Month's product- can't wait!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 30, 2013)

Soooo excited for this month's product! 

I've been using the kiehl's dark spot correcter for over a year so my skin looks pretty good, but I'm scared to ever stop using it. Excited to try another nicer version of that kind of product, and I'll hand the kiehl's to my boyfriend for now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 30, 2013)

I had no idea october boxes were on their way... What a pleasant surprise!! I know many are excited about this months box- I would love another kaleidoscope if anyone would like to trade for my product from the October box. I Luv luv their packaging- totally obsessed!!


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 30, 2013)

No package today...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for the pics ladies.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo excited for this month's product! 

Have you tried Origins Mega-bright serum? I used up two bottles of that stuff already, and it pretty much removed my freckles and evened out my skin tone a lot.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like this sub has paid for itself in the first 3 months. I am very impressed with August and October.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 1, 2013)

Just an FYI...I hate all of you. Yes, you. You and your awesome limited subscription that I missed. Now I'm being a player hater. I'll get in next year!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 1, 2013)

> Just an FYI...I hate all of you. Yes, you. You and your awesome limited subscription that I missed. Now I'm being a player hater. I'll get in next year!


Ha! Don't hate the player. Hate the game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. You'll get in next year. In the meantime, join the thread - share our joys (and disappointments - september's eyeshadow anyone?...). And next time don't be so shy with your feelings. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 1, 2013)

> Thanks for the beautiful pictures. You may want to edit your post and add a spoiler though. I don't mind, because I have no self control and wanted to see what was coming and mine has yet to ship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but I noticed that other's have posted that they are trying to go spoiler free.
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Got both my October and August box today, yay! I love love love the _redacted_ , something I badly need!
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you tried Origins Mega-bright serum? I used up two bottles of that stuff already, and it pretty much removed my freckles and evened out my skin tone a lot.

I have not. I do use their facewash and exfoliator though, so next time I need a bottle, I will def consider checking that one out.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm actually a little bit (actually more than a little) bit scared about this one. I had a horrific reaction to a similar product a while back, and I'm afraid that I will have a similar nastiness. I have a feeling it might just end up on eBay to get the temptation and potential allergic reaction away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 1, 2013)

The instructions say to use it every other night at first and then adjust to your skins needs. The card also says multiple times to be sure to use it with moisturizer, so it sounds like it is pretty potent stuff. If I had a history of reactions with this type of product, I would be cautious too.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 1, 2013)

> I'm actually a little bit (actually more than a little) bit scared about this one. I had a horrific reaction to a similar product a while back, and I'm afraid that I will have a similar nastiness. I have a feeling it might just end up on eBay to get the temptation and potential allergic reaction away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Please let me know if you have posted such on eBay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm actually a little bit (actually more than a little) bit scared about this one. I had a horrific reaction to a similar product a while back, and I'm afraid that I will have a similar nastiness. I have a feeling it might just end up on eBay to get the temptation and potential allergic reaction away.







Please let me know if you have posted such on eBay




Ditto! I might be interested in bidding on it


----------



## IffB (Oct 1, 2013)

Received it today - also got the Bauhaus lip kaleidoscope - was hoping for the face one with powder/blush, but really cannot complain!   The lipstick is a very wearable color, it was a pleasant surprise. Nice brush!   Really looking forward to trying (and getting results) from the spot corrector.

The September eye shadows are already forgiven!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm kinda on the fence about this month's product. Normally I'd be really excited, but I'm trying to get pregnant, so I'm not sure if it's safe for me to use with the retinol in it. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 1, 2013)

My tracking is still in label created stage... I m so hoping it will magically update soon!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I'm kinda on the fence about this month's product. Normally I'd be really excited, but I'm trying to get pregnant, so I'm not sure if it's safe for me to use with the retinol in it. Anyone know anything about this?


 Better to hold off using this months product if you are trying to conceive. That's what I was told by my doctor when I was trying to conceive til I delivered my baby. She told me to use products of natural ingredients. I would recommend you checking it with your doctor though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Awww man! I'm trying to get pregnant too. I was really looking forward to using this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll get an eye shadow kaleidoscope to make me feel better!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awww man! I'm trying to get pregnant too. I was really looking forward to using this.




Maybe I'll get an eye shadow kaleidoscope to make me feel better!

I just picked up the new Carnaby Street kaleidoscope. Gorgeous!

And the Saint Domingue is on the way from Saks.com.

I am not trying to get pregnant, just have a problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

It's Christmas in October today!!!! My August and October boxes are on the truck and set to be delivered TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's Christmas in October today!!!! My August and October boxes are on the truck and set to be delivered TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazing. Let us know which Kaleidoscope you get!

Enjoy the fabulosity!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 2, 2013)

I just got my October/August box. I got the Bauhaus lip kaleidoscope. I was hoping for anything but, oh well.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think we're 3/3 on lip kaleidoscopes for the August boxes this month, right? It's also the one I'm least likely to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is out for delivery as well though so we shall see soon!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we're 3/3 on lip kaleidoscopes for the August boxes this month, right? It's also the one I'm least likely to use.



Mine is out for delivery as well though so we shall see soon!

Make that 4/4!  I got one too, and I was a little disappointed at first, but I love it now that I've tried it.  The darkest color is absolutely gorgeous!  I really like the formula too--not too sticky!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

> > I think we're 3/3 on lip kaleidoscopes for the August boxes this month, right? It's also the one I'm least likely to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is out for delivery as well though so we shall see soon!
> 
> 
> Make that 4/4!Â  I got one too, and I was a little disappointed at first, but I love it now that I've tried it.Â  The darkest color is absolutely gorgeous!Â  I really like the formula too--not too sticky!


 Got lip kaleidoscope too for my August box that I got last Monday


----------



## starr5747 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Make that 4/4!Â  I got one too, and I was a little disappointed at first, but I love it now that I've tried it.Â  The darkest color is absolutely gorgeous!Â  I really like the formula too--not too sticky!


 Make that 5/5-I was hoping for the eye one. I am not sure how much I will use it b/c it's not very travel size friendly. But hey--I am just happy I got this one on time this month!! Yay!!


----------



## sirenajen (Oct 2, 2013)

Make that 6/6! Disappointed! Wanted an eye one so much....... Oh well.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

7/7 I got the lip one too, but I am okay with it the colors are so pretty! I love three of the four, and one is just normal lip color.

I'm so beyond in love with the red lipstick I don't know what to do. It's so perfect! Love, love, love everything in that august box. I can't wait for tomorrow to use it all!

This month's item is also something I can't wait to use!!! I'm pretty sure the sub has already paid for itself in the first three boxes. Has anyone figured that out yet?


----------



## IffB (Oct 2, 2013)

Ladies.... Let's turn our frowns upside down and paint it with the purple gloss when we leave to work tomorrow! I am pale, blond and usually use brownish powder shadow as an eyeliner, top lid only. Today I gave the black LMdB magic marker a try, and surprisingly, I did not look like the Whore of Babylon! It was chic, easy to apply, and lasted the whole day. If we think of the kaleidoscope as a part of a $29 set instead of a $95 piece, it is easier to take a risk and play with it. That being said, I would love an eyeshadow and a blush one too on the months to come....and I have not used the Bauhaus lip one yet!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

By my estimation, if I didn't miss anything our first three boxes are worth $439!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By my estimation, if I didn't miss anything our first three boxes are worth $439!

That was my calculation as well.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Got mine and it's a lip one too! I actually just listed my whole welcome box on the bay. It's all very nice but I just won't use it and if I can recoup the cost, all the better because I'm sure there will be some stuff I love!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2013)

> Got mine and it's a lip one too! I actually just listed my whole welcome box on the bay. It's all very nice but I just won't use it and if I can recoup the cost, all the better because I'm sure there will be some stuff I love!


 You should keep the red lipstick &amp; the black eye liner. Both are superior products that compliment all - Classic &amp; Timeless...


----------



## JC327 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By my estimation, if I didn't miss anything our first three boxes are worth $439!

I am so happy it already more than paid for itself. I also wish i would have gotten the eye kaleidoscope, hopefully they will send them out again.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 3, 2013)

I am not too surprised that this round of new subscribers is mostly or almost entirely getting a lip palette.  It seemed like the other options were mostly limited edition items they no longer officially sold, so I bet that they were clearing out their inventory of such things the first go around and needed to use a current item like the Bauhaus lip palette this time around to satisfy the new quantities.

Just a theory.  I got the Bauhaus palette the first go around myself, but I remember that many of the other options were limited edition.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll be getting my Oct box tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## reepy (Oct 3, 2013)

Got the October box.  Super happy!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 3, 2013)

My tracking is finally on the move! Estimated delivery of next Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried this months product yet?

I'd love to hear what everyone thinks.

My box just arrived so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried this months product yet?

I'd love to hear what everyone thinks.

My box just arrived so I haven't tried it yet.
I've used it the last two nights. You need to use it for 28 days for best results, but so far so good! I'm not having any reactions, or peeling. I am using it with moisturizer like it said on the card.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've used it the last two nights. You need to use it for 28 days for best results, but so far so good! I'm not having any reactions, or peeling. I am using it with moisturizer like it said on the card.
That's great to know. Do you usually have sensitive skin?

Apparently the retinol in the Peau Vierge products is gentler than typical retinols.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sad my dark spot corrector bottle I got last Monday from this months box is empty. Must email them. Hope they'll send a replacement soon


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 4, 2013)

I do consider myself to have sensitive skin. I've used full on retin A in prescription strength and had to stop because it was painful. This seems very gentle. I have no flakes as of now using it once a night with moisturizer.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I do consider myself to have sensitive skin. I've used full on retin A in prescription strength and had to stop because it was painful. This seems very gentle. I have no flakes as of now using it once a night with moisturizer.

Fantastic!

Great to know!

Thanks!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 4, 2013)

A little Retin A tip also is to never put it on a wet face. Wash your face, wait 20 minutes or so then apply. That's what the instructions on the prescription strength says because wet skin absorbs the Retin A fast and that's what often causes flakes and burns. My derm agreed and said never put it on wet skin as a general rule. Even patting it dry isn't dry enough. That's why you need to wait.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my October package today- I'm going back and forth if I'm going to use it or put it on my trade list.   I don't really think that I really have a use for the product.  I'm half tempted to try it though just for fun-  ;-)


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 5, 2013)

i got the lip kaleidoscope too - and while I won't use it (I was hoping for the eye shadow..) its close to Christmas time and my cousin likes Le Metier products but is in college and can't afford them. so its one less gift I have to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 7, 2013)

I love this subscription service.  I already can't wait for my November box!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I love this subscription service.Â  I already can't wait for my November box!


 Welcome, I agree!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 7, 2013)

> I love this subscription service. I already can't wait for my November box!


Welcome, I agree!
Thank you! I've been stalking this thread for over a month so I decided to just join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I love this subscription service. I already can't wait for my November box!


Welcome, I agree!
Thank you! I've been stalking this thread for over a month so I decided to just join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't be shy! Everyone here is super nice.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Thank you! I've been stalking this thread for over a month so I decided to just join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome- So Glad You Decided 2 Join Us!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 7, 2013)

Got my box today, super excited!  I just ran out of a similar product so this is perfect timing




.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been using this months item religiously every night about 15 minutes after washing my face, then moisturizing and so far so good! No flakes, burning, or anything. It's a very gentle product from what I'm experiencing.

I'm very excited for November! Especially because our sub has already paid for itself and then some!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 8, 2013)

> I've been using this months item religiously every night about 15 minutes after washing my face, then moisturizing and so far so good! No flakes, burning, or anything. It's a very gentle product from what I'm experiencing. I'm very excited for November! Especially because our sub has already paid for itself and then some!


 Are you seeing results? If yes, what kind of results? Thanks princess2010- I'm excited to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you seeing results? If yes, what kind of results? Thanks princess2010- I'm excited to hear




It's too early to see real results like dark spots getting lighter. They recommend you use it for 28 days, but immediately my face feels very, very soft!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's Exciting!!  Thanks for the Feedback


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been waiting for an invite on this subscription and the suspense is killing me!!!!! How long did it take for everyone to get invited and start receiving boxes?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been waiting for an invite on this subscription and the suspense is killing me!!!!! How long did it take for everyone to get invited and start receiving boxes?

This isn't a subscription where you get an invitation to sign up.  They had a sign-up window in July, and they initially said that if you didn't sign up then, you were SOL.  The subscription runs August to July, period, with payment in full up front.  Then they decided to open it up for fifty more people in...  August, I think, with their first boxes arriving in September, and that was that.  No more signups until next July.  

(For the people who signed up in August, their subscription runs August to July as well.  They're receiving their August boxes this month.)

In unrelated news, grr, I thought that the package I was finding in UPS was mine since only one Beauty Vault comes up when I search for my zip code, but it doesn't have my address on it, and the delivery date is listed as tomorrow, and I did *not* get a UPS MyChoice email today!  I have a nasty feeling that this will be the second month in a row where I have to email in order to get my box.  On the up side, this isn't a product I will be able to use, so I'm not as antsy to receive it as I was the pink champagne shimmer.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will be watching very closely next year then!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2013)

My box is out for delivery! I can't wait to surprise my grandma with this month's product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Question about UPS MyChoice/their website in general - do any of y'all check the "Remember Me" option for your login, and does it actually work? It doesn't work for me and it kind of makes me cranky to have to type in my username+password (because I never remember what it is lol and it takes me forever to figure out the right combination) when that option is there, just not functional.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Huh, it turns out that *was* my package even though I didn't receive an alert from UPS! It's up on the bay already (as is my eye Kaleidoscope, in case anyone was interested in that, as well as some other random things) under this username.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Huh, it turns out that *was* my package even though I didn't receive an alert from UPS! It's up on the bay already (as is my eye Kaleidoscope, in case anyone was interested in that, as well as some other random things) under this username.

Cool - thanks for the heads up.  I'm willing to trade upcoming items yet to be received for this month's item if anyone wants to set their product aside for possible trades in the future of other VIP Vault products.  My lip kaleidoscope went to my Mom and the smudgy cream shadows to my cousin so I'm out tradeable items at the moment but willing to do so in the future.  I'd also pay to a Paypal account just based on knowing you here, if that's allowed.  (Sorry mods, if it's not . . . I'm not sure where to trade these items 'cause we're such a small group).

I was really hoping that the cream shadows would work on me but they were too oily/smudgy on me with a lot of fading and transfer.  They'd be great for a runway/modeling look but weren't for me, hopefully my cousin will have fun playing with them.  My little kid's drawing was adorable and I'm super happy with this sub, regardless, it's been great so far and we have many more months to go!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Huh, it turns out that *was* my package even though I didn't receive an alert from UPS! It's up on the bay already (as is my eye Kaleidoscope, in case anyone was interested in that, as well as some other random things) under this username.
Funny thing I was actually browsing ebay today looking for other LMdB poducts to try out and saw your name there. Nice price on that Gorjana bracelet btw, I might consider bidding on it because I didn't get that month's popsugar box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 10, 2013)

Content of my October box was empty. Emailed LMDB and was told my bottle might be defective and they would be happy to replace it. Today I got an email again informing me they are sending the replacement and gave me the tracking. I'm keeping myself from being too excited til I'm sure the replacement is not empty nor defective. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 11, 2013)

I got the lip kaleidoscope in the August box and it was the one I wanted the least. After using it I'm so glad I got it! This is my favorite gloss ever! The colors are gorgeous and the staying power for me is unparalleled. The darkest color is my favorite. I'm madly in love with them all!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 11, 2013)

I would love the lip kaleidescope- let me know if anyone wants to trade for my spot corrector- mine is unopened/new


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree the lip kaleidoscope is pretty fabulous.

Only downside is that the pans are the same size as the shadows, so while they are big for shadows, they are small for gloss. (or I should  say shallow)

I am about to hit pan on the 3rd shade already (the bright pinky rosy color)!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tried the serum for the first time last night... I can actually see a difference this morning!  My skin is amazingly sensitive.  Almost all serums make it turn red, but today, it's not red or even pink at all.  Amazed with this product!  Can't wait to see what November brings!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried the serum for the first time last night... I can actually see a difference this morning!  My skin is amazingly sensitive.  Almost all serums make it turn red, but today, it's not red or even pink at all.  Amazed with this product!  Can't wait to see what November brings!
That's great to know!!!!! Welcome to MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks!  I've been reading boards for a few weeks but I just had to comment on the serum.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried the serum for the first time last night... I can actually see a difference this morning!  My skin is amazingly sensitive.  Almost all serums make it turn red, but today, it's not red or even pink at all.  Amazed with this product!  Can't wait to see what November brings!
Welcome! Glad to hear you had a great experience with the serum, my skin is very sensitive so I hope it works for me too.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw this on FB.  I wonder what it is?!


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 17, 2013)

hmmm...very interesting!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this on FB.  I wonder what it is?! 




I'm excited to see what it is, but I don't think this has anything to do with the VIP sub. Since their store online is called The Vault it's probably a holiday set release or something along those lines...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2013)

> I'm excited to see what it is, but I don't think this has anything to do with the VIP sub. SinceÂ their store online is called The Vault it's probably a holiday set release or something along those lines...


 Agreed. They only have a small number of items in their shop at any time, so I'm thinking that this must be a new featured set in there. They said Vault, after all, not VIPs.


----------



## saarahsmiles (Oct 17, 2013)

I have yet to try the serum we got this month, I just bought the set of Dior Capture total one which I think does the same thing. Should I alternate? Wait until my Dior serum runs out ( it's the big bottle) ? Or use at the same time ?


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have yet to try the serum we got this month, I just bought the set of Dior Capture total one which I think does the same thing. Should I alternate? Wait until my Dior serum runs out ( it's the big bottle) ? Or use at the same time ?
just my opinion, but I would not use it at the same time. Your skin will be confused. Better to use up one product and then start on another one.


----------



## saarahsmiles (Oct 17, 2013)

@Glossygirl Yeah, that was kind of what I was thinking.....Buuuuut, I'm hearing all these good things about how the serum is working. I'm jealous!! Thanks for you input though!!


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Glossygirl Yeah, that was kind of what I was thinking.....Buuuuut, I'm hearing all these good things about how the serum is working. I'm jealous!! Thanks for you input though!! 




it's also good to switch brands/products once in awhile. Sometimes your skin gets use to the same product and it can become less effective over time so instead of replacing it with the same brand/product when you are finished, it sometimes better to switch to a different brand. Some might disagree and say stick to what been working but I find my skin responds better when I switch it up a bi,  just not at the same time!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 19, 2013)

Just saw this on Le Metier's FB page, if anyone is interested...

  "Yes, this is happening - coming Sunday night, exclusive to www.metierbeaute.com and out of this world! Goes up 8pm EST. Limited Supply. First Come, First Served. XO LMdB"


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Just saw this on Le Metier's FB page, if anyone is interested... Â  "Yes, this is happening - coming Sunday night, exclusive to www.metierbeaute.com and out of this world! Goes up 8pm EST. Limited Supply. First Come, First Served. XO LMdB"
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I'm obsessing over these colors- absolutely gorgeous!! I've just gotten so much shadow lately ( stila palette from fall PS &amp; Starlooks palette from FFF) - I've got to sit this one out but I would be over the moon.if this came in Novembers box- I'd thank the makeup gods Forever!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm obsessing over these colors- absolutely gorgeous!! I've just gotten so much shadow lately ( stila palette from fall PS &amp; Starlooks palette from FFF) - I've got to sit this one out but I would be over the moon.if this came in Novembers box- I'd thank the makeup gods Forever!!!
It's stunning isn't it ?!!!!

I am totally a shadow hoarder lately...I MUST stop!..

But this combo is very very tempting!

I love the Stila Palette from the Fall PS btw. It's a really special palette!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this on Le Metier's FB page, if anyone is interested...


 
"Yes, this is happening - coming Sunday night, exclusive to www.metierbeaute.com and out of this world! Goes up 8pm EST. Limited Supply. First Come, First Served. XO LMdB"








 

I'm obsessing over these colors- absolutely gorgeous!! I've just gotten so much shadow lately ( stila palette from fall PS &amp; Starlooks palette from FFF) - I've got to sit this one out but I would be over the moon.if this came in Novembers box- I'd thank the makeup gods Forever!!! I would seriously do a happy dance if this was in Novembers box I am dying for an eye kaleidoscope.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2013)

Holy crap. It's a GWP with $200 purchase. It's a good thing I had already talked myself out of it.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Oct 20, 2013)

> Holy crap. It's a GWP with $200 purchase. It's a good thing I had already talked myself out of it.


 It is gorgeous but definitely NOT in my budget after my splurge on the NM PS Box ðŸ˜³


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 20, 2013)

> It is gorgeous but definitely NOT in my budget after my splurge on the NM PS Box ðŸ˜³


What's the NM PS Box?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmmmm... Maybe I buy my mother in law $200 in product for the holidays &amp; I keep the kaleidescope for myself.... Hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Presents for Everyone!!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 20, 2013)

Ahhh! Those eye colours are gorgeous! Too bad it's a GWP though, I just want the shadows! /sobs in a corner/


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2013)

I did it. I went for it.....

Here's my enabling rationale....

"I really need to upgrade my brushes. Seriously I have so much high end make up and some really crappy brushes. I cheap out when it comes to brushes.  I never buy brushes, only if they come in a Sephora set or something. And are on sale. And then, only once. I've been using the same blush brush for 9 years. (no joke)  Plus I deserve it. I have been working so hard lately. And I've had a really crappy day/week/month/year. The reviews for the LMDB brushes are amazing. If I had really awesome brushes, I would use more of the makeup I've been hoarding. So actually I need this in order to NOT waste all the palettes I have accumulated. Plus my makeup will go on so much better w/ higher end brushes. I will look better. Feel better. So it will help me jump start my diet.  So actually this purchase will make 20 pounds thinner."

Needless to say I picked up the Master Tool Kit (7 brushes) in order to get the Kaleidoscope.......


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmmm... Maybe I buy my mother in law $200 in product for the holidays &amp; I keep the kaleidescope for myself.... Hehehe



. Presents for Everyone!!
Do you want to be enabled or talked out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Do you want to be enabled or talked out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Your post my friend is making me want to buy new brushes... Enabled!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Your post my friend is making me want to buy new brushes... Enabled!!!
LOL @shauna999 Seriously I will pick up a Chanel nail polish or a a YSL lipstick but when it comes to brushes I would NEVER pay 30 dollars for a brush! Or better yet, I purchase a zillion $15 lipsticks and polishes I never wear!!!! Brushes are an investment. And you can give your mother in law the kabuki brush since it's a dupe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I don't know if these are your colors or not, but the Peek of the Week on the site looks really great this week. I was torn between that and the brushes.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 20, 2013)

Those shadows are gorgeous.  I've been spending a lot on beauty related things lately so I think I'm going to sit this one out.  I'd love to see a look done with it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 20, 2013)

> LOL @shauna999 Seriously I will pick up a Chanel nail polish or a a YSL lipstick but when it comes to brushes I would NEVER pay 30 dollars for a brush! Or better yet, I purchase a zillion $15 lipsticks and polishes I never wear!!!! Brushes are an investment. And you can give your mother in law the kabuki brush since it's a dupe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I don't know if these are your colors or not, but the Peek of the Week on the site looks really great this week. I was torn between that and the brushes.


 You're Good Girl...LOL!! The idea of giving my mother in law the extra kabuki almost sounds like I'm doing a good dead...hehehe. I'm the same way &amp; I've always wanted nice brushes. It's something that's been on my wishlist for a while.. Now I can get an amazing set &amp; a kaleidescope.... If I'm still obsessing tomorrow.. I'm buying!! BTW: I bought the lip glosses in a set from the Peek of the Week- both colors are amazing- I'm in love with their glosses.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're Good Girl...LOL!! The idea of giving my mother in law the extra kabuki almost sounds like I'm doing a good dead...hehehe. I'm the same way &amp; I've always wanted nice brushes. It's something that's been on my wishlist for a while.. Now I can get an amazing set &amp; a kaleidescope.... If I'm still obsessing tomorrow.. I'm buying!!

BTW: I bought the lip glosses in a set from the Peek of the Week- both colors are amazing- I'm in love with their glosses.

Ooooh what color glosses did you get? I am not a huge fan of gloss, (although I have tons) how is the formula?

I hope you have clarity re: brushes in the morning. It's good to restrict and wait a bit to make sure.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Ooooh what color glosses did you get? I am not a huge fan of gloss, (although I have tons) how is the formula? I hope you have clarity re: brushes in the morning. It's good to restrict and wait a bit to make sure.


 I got both glosses that are showing in the peek of the week- ginger snap &amp; copper leaf. Formula is great - good coverage- not too sticky/goopy- &amp; smells good...always a plus!! I got them in a set - it was called something like Indian Summer...


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 20, 2013)

I really really want that Kaleidoscope but I just can't spend $200 right now.  Hopefully we get one in a future box!


----------



## PsyDivaES (Oct 21, 2013)

> What's the NM PS Box?


 Neiman Marcus Pop Sugar


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 21, 2013)

R



> Neiman Marcus Pop Sugar


thanks!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 21, 2013)

> You're Good Girl...LOL!! The idea of giving my mother in law the extra kabuki almost sounds like I'm doing a good dead...hehehe. I'm the same way &amp; I've always wanted nice brushes. It's something that's been on my wishlist for a while.. Now I can get an amazing set &amp; a kaleidescope.... If I'm still obsessing tomorrow.. I'm buying!! BTW: I bought the lip glosses in a set from the Peek of the Week- both colors are amazing- I'm in love with their glosses.


Good news or bad news...looks like the brushes are sold out. Your wallet will be very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a shipment showing up on my "My Choice" calender for Thursday! The status is "Ready for UPS" so I doubt I really get it Thursday but it looks like they are getting ready!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a shipment showing up on my "My Choice" calender for Thursday! The status is "Ready for UPS" so I doubt I really get it Thursday but it looks like they are getting ready!
Woohoo, I can't wait!!!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 24, 2013)

@Shauna999 just noticed that the brush set is back in stock. I really need to stay off that site. Hope you have more willpower than I do.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 24, 2013)

> @Shauna999 just noticed that the brush set is back in stock. I really need to stay off that site. Hope you have more willpower than I do.


 Thank you for thinking of me my dear Enabler (LOL), they just announced a PS Holiday Edition that Im coveted for at this moment.. Im sure it will be something else tomorrow night.. I'm soooooo OCD when it comes to wanting things. I think I have the next best thing syndrome ... So far so good with the husband... Luckily he ages well.. Lol!!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 25, 2013)

> Thank you for thinking of me my dear Enabler (LOL), they just announced a PS Holiday Edition that Im coveted for at this moment.. Im sure it will be something else tomorrow night.. I'm soooooo OCD when it comes to wanting things. I think I have the next best thing syndrome ... So far so good with the husband... Luckily he ages well.. Lol!!


Lol!


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 25, 2013)

just noticed my nov box is moving and scheduled to delivery next Thursday (31 Oct). I will be overseas then but would love to see what you girls get!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 25, 2013)

> just noticed my nov box is moving and scheduled to delivery next Thursday (31 Oct). I will be overseas then but would love to see what you girls get!


 Woohoo, can't wait!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 26, 2013)

What is everyone hoping to get for November?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2013)

Something from an as-yet-unreleased holiday collection! This would be the perfect time to send out the holiday Kaleidoscope. Or nail set. I have a feeling there will be blush, although that's based entirely on the fact that I inventoried my blush collection the other day, and I have a *lot*, plus I just received a three-pan palette from another sub yesterday. If I could pick which existing blush, my vote would go to the cream stuff in Poppy.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 26, 2013)

I would love to see a nail set this month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd love any kind of kaleidescope - as noted before I'm obsessed with them. I would also be happy with nail polish- can never have enough..lol! I have a feeling were going to get lip glosses from their Indian Summer box collection- Just a hunch!! No method to my madness.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 26, 2013)

My delivery date just updated to Wednesday! Yay!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wednesday... That's so exciting!! Yay!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 26, 2013)

So I spoke with a LMDB sales associate and she told me they just had a conference call with the co-owner of the company about the Dark Spot Corrector. Apparently he said it was a huge mistake to name it that, since it does so much more for your skin. So they are going to rename the product to be called "Complexion Enhancer"...same formula...just new name.

Thought I would pass the info along, in case anyone was apprehensive to try the serum.

I don't have spots or pigmentation issues, but I've been using it for the past 5 nights.

Today when I saw two separate friends, they BOTH asked me what I was doing to my skin, because it looked healthier and glowy. Needless to stay I am going to stick with this and do the 28 day test, as LMDB reco's.

Oh and the holiday kaleidoscopes won't be in store until early December.

So if they want to gift us all with a pre-release for Holiday...November would be the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I am just wishing here...this is not based on anything but my strong desire to inherit a kaleidoscope!)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My delivery date just updated to Wednesday! Yay!

Awesome!!

What is the reference number on your package? I'm trying to see if I can pull up my tracking page since I haven't had any emails but I'm not having any luck with the usual BEAUTY VAULT VIP or with BEAUTY VAULT VIP - NOVEMBER I try for reference numbers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 26, 2013)

My box is in transit and expected to be delivered Wednesday!!! As for expectations I have none. I have no idea what I want or what we will get but I'm excited!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

I would love a kaleidoscope, blush or nail polish. I am very curious about their blushes and nail polishes.


----------



## shabs (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm rarely first to receive my box BUT I just got my November box:



Spoiler



Peau Vierge Lash Growth Serum $95 

Eye lash Curler $18 

Dualistic Eye Pencil $36


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm rarely first to receive my box BUT I just got my November box:



Spoiler



Peau Vierge Lash Growth Serum $95 

Eye lash Curler $18 

Dualistic Eye Pencil $36


 I DIE OH GOD I CAN'T WAIT.

What color is the eye pencil?  
I love lash growth serums and I have no doubt that their's is one of the best without even trying it lol. 
Thanks for posting it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm rarely first to receive my box BUT I just got my November box:
Nice!  I'm excited to try those products!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm rarely first to receive my box BUT I just got my November box:



Spoiler



Peau Vierge Lash Growth Serum $95 

Eye lash Curler $18 

Dualistic Eye Pencil $36


 Oh. My. God. 

I can't wait for this box, everything looks fantastic. I was dying to try the first item, too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 28, 2013)

Seriously I was sitting around the last week regretting having ordered the VIP deal because I got on a whole "gotta budget want to buy a house" thing lately, but who I am kidding. NO REGRETS LMdB. NO RGRETS.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yay!! So excited for this box- looks amazing!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously I was sitting around the last week regretting having ordered the VIP deal because I got on a whole "gotta budget want to buy a house" thing lately, but who I am kidding. NO REGRETS LMdB. NO RGRETS.
This is one sub that I absolutely don't regret!  Every box has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## shabs (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DIE OH GOD I CAN'T WAIT.

What color is the eye pencil?  
I love lash growth serums and I have no doubt that their's is one of the best without even trying it lol. 
Thanks for posting it!





Spoiler



The eye pencil I received is in Tamarack (bronze/brown color) 

I'm excited to use the lash serum.   I've used a couple so far and have had results only with rapidlash.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 28, 2013)

The "tool" included will give me an excuse to send either that or another nice version I got in another box to my mother who needs a new upgraded version. I'm curious to see how theirs is. Mine is scheduled tomorrow, so I won't wait long. : D


----------



## Jflopez (Oct 28, 2013)

So excited!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I actually already own the eyeliner in Tamarack and it is the most gorgeous color. Definitely not disappointed receiving a second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 28, 2013)

I am BEYOND THRILLED!!!!

This box is SPECTACULAR!!!!!!

The first item is something I've been wanting to try and would have never spent the $$$ for.

I must give a shout out of massive appreciation to @meaganola

If I didn't read your posts about this sub back in July I would have never known!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 28, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more excited I'm getting. The expensive item is exactly something I would never buy but will use since that's the point of these subscriptions for me. The other non tool item sounds super intriguing once I read the description and I know the tool will have a good home one way or another. Lots of great value in this box. I could have been happy with the two cheaper items, but the expensive one puts the value over the top!


----------



## IffB (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy, happy.... Joy, joy! Mine arrives tomorrow!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm rarely first to receive my box BUT I just got my November box:



Spoiler



Peau Vierge Lash Growth Serum $95 

Eye lash Curler $18 

Dualistic Eye Pencil $36


 
Oooh so excited!!

The first 2 items will be going to my mum, she already uses some sort of lash growth serum (possibly prescription?), I'm sure she'll be happy to try this out.

I wonder if there's any variation in colour for the eye pencil? From the link it looks like I'd definitely use any of the ones listed, though I prefer black.


----------



## Jflopez (Oct 28, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry for the sloppy swatches but I was running out the door. This is the liner in Tamarack


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sloppy swatches but I was running out the door. This is the liner in Tamarack





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Gah. I have nothing in that shade, and I've been wearing a lot in that family lately. I hope they're not sending out variations or at least that it's the shade I get! In semi-related news, ick, I had calculated how many hours of overtime I would have to work in order to cover this sub. Initially, I thought I might be able to get those hours by March because I thought that I could get an hour or two every few weeks. Instead, I'm hitting that goal *today*. So much work, so few coworkers!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 28, 2013)

OMG! That box is going to be epic!!!! I love everything even the color in the spoiler pick. I hope I get that exact box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mine is coming Wednesday!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 28, 2013)

I have been looking to replace the tool, so I'm really excited.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

I cant wait for my box to arrive, I love all the items coming!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm so excited! This month is amazing!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 28, 2013)

Norther asked this a while back and I may have missed the response. What's the reference for Novembers package? Can't find it with the usual reference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got updated delivery.. My box should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Norther asked this a while back and I may have missed the response. What's the reference for Novembers package? Can't find it with the usual reference.






I just found my package tracking on my calendar (I didn't even realise there was a calendar for UPS mychoice haha) and the reference is BEAUTY VAULT VIP-NOVEMBER. Hopefully that works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't think to try it without spaces around the dash.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 28, 2013)

> I just found my package tracking on my calendar (I didn't even realise there was a calendar for UPS mychoice haha) and the reference isÂ BEAUTY VAULT VIP-NOVEMBER. Hopefully that works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't think to try it without spaces around the dash.


 Thanks girl for the tip- After some searching, I found the calendar &amp; located my shipment. To my pleasant surprise- it's shipped &amp; due to arrive on Wednesday!! I'm excited for Everything in this box!!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 29, 2013)

> I just found my package tracking on my calendar (I didn't even realise there was a calendar for UPS mychoice haha) and the reference isÂ BEAUTY VAULT VIP-NOVEMBER. Hopefully that works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't think to try it without spaces around the dash.


Thanks! Gonna go try this right now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine is gonna be here today and I'm gonna have the longest day at work waiting for it lol.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 29, 2013)

> Mine is gonna be here today and I'm gonna have the longest day at work waiting for it lol.


 I'll be the same way Thursday, when I'm supposed to get mine lol. I won't get home from work until 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Oct 29, 2013)

I got mine today! I got the previously mentioned item in

tamarack too! it is soooo gorgeous!    I'm keeping my eyelash curler from this box and using the other eyelash curler as a door prize probably. If not, I'll trade it for something. I get so many boxes duplicates don't bug me as much as they used to! It's to be expected!    
love this box, i can't imagine the pain i'd feel monthly if i hadn't subscribed!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 29, 2013)

I keep forgetting this thread exists and I could be getting spoilers. I love the products in this months box!

I used to use revitalash and it worked pretty well but for some reason I felt like the results wore off after 8 months or so. When I ran out of my third tube I just never restocked. I'm excited to see how this one compares.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep forgetting this thread exists and I could be getting spoilers. I love the products in this months box!

I used to use revitalash and it worked pretty well but for some reason I felt like the results wore off after 8 months or so. When I ran out of my third tube I just never restocked. I'm excited to see how this one compares.
Well don't forget this thread exists and let us know how it compares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my box today! Total happiness...

I got Tamarack as well. It looks amazing lining the bottom lashes!
(not the waterline but under the lashes).

It's a real soft yet defined look.

I love this entire box!


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 30, 2013)

I LOVE this subscription!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 30, 2013)

I got the liner in tamarack too. I love the color, but I find it doesn't apply as smoothly or easily as I'm used to, I primarily use UD 24/7 liners. I'm sure I'll use it, but I don't think I'd repurchase. 
Just my thoughts on one of the items.


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

My box is coming today!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so freaking excited it can't get here fast enough!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

Ooh, Sephora mini-order today, LMdB tomorrow! Whoo! And my sub has been covered by overtime, plus I did sell a few things from various boxes that covered a good chunk of the sub, so I don't even have to feel guilty about signing up any more!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery woot woot!! Today is a good day!! So ladies I have the shuemera eye lash curler &amp; it's awesome- has anyone tried the new one? wondering if I should try the new one or just throw into my holiday gift pile. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is out for delivery woot woot!! Today is a good day!! So ladies I have the shuemera eye lash curler &amp; it's awesome- has anyone tried the new one? wondering if I should try the new one or just throw into my holiday gift pile. Thanks ladies!!
I can't say for sure since I was using a Revlon one, but I love the LMdB one so far. Here is a comparison I found, though this person appears to never have been a huge fan of the shu:  

http://cafemakeup.com/tag/le-metier-de-beaute-eyelash-curler/

but here is another one that goes into a lot of depth on several different curlers: 

http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2012/05/eye-lash-curlers-comparative-review.html

Perhaps it depends on eye shape?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2013)

> I can't say for sure since I was using a Revlon one, but I love the LMdB one so far. Here is a comparison I found, though this person appears to never have been a huge fan of the shu:Â Â  http://cafemakeup.com/tag/le-metier-de-beaute-eyelash-curler/ but here is another one that goes into a lot of depth on several different curlers:Â  http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2012/05/eye-lash-curlers-comparative-review.html Perhaps it depends on eye shape?Â


 You're Awesome- thanks so much!! After reading the cafe makeup article- I'm keeping it &amp; I can't wait to use it- thanks again for taking the time to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're Awesome- thanks so much!! After reading the cafe makeup article- I'm keeping it &amp; I can't wait to use it- thanks again for taking the time to post this




No prob, I was actually quite curious myself, thinking I've been missing out on something with high end lash curlers lol. I rarely take the time to curl my lashes because they are too short for me to really see a difference (but maybe I'm missing something??), but I did this morning with the new one. I can't say I noticed much, but maybe I need to curl one eye and not the other to really see it. I'll try that tomorrow, lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the liner in tamarack too. I love the color, but I find it doesn't apply as smoothly or easily as I'm used to, I primarily use UD 24/7 liners. I'm sure I'll use it, but I don't think I'd repurchase. 
Just my thoughts on one of the items.

I had the same thought initially...but then.....

I smudged the liner on my lid using the side, not the point.
And it made a big difference. Plus the color is beautiful smudged out on your lid! Stunning!

I think the point is a bit too sharp and just needs to be worked in. (dulled down)
After playing with it a bit it seems to go on smoother.
 
This item has gotten rave reviews online, and a few bloggers consider it a total MUST HAVE.

So I suggest we play with it!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same thought initially...but then.....

I smudged the liner on my lid using the side, not the point.
And it made a big difference. Plus the color is beautiful smudged out on your lid! Stunning!

I think the point is a bit too sharp and just needs to be worked in. (dulled down)
After playing with it a bit it seems to go on smoother.
 
This item has gotten rave reviews online, and a few bloggers consider it a total MUST HAVE.

So I suggest we play with it!

Thanks! I'm definitely not giving up on it yet, but I was just trying to kind of smoosh it into my lashline and it wasn't working. I'll give it another try tomorrow because I really like the way it goes with the colors I'm wearing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I'm definitely not giving up on it yet, but I was just trying to kind of smoosh it into my lashline and it wasn't working. I'll give it another try tomorrow because I really like the way it goes with the colors I'm wearing. 
Good! I wore it as a shadow today (just blended it with a brush after smudging) and loved the way it looked.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2013)

My box arrived early afternoon while I was getting ready for a meeting...absolute perfect timing.  I used the pencil as a liner on the top and bottom &amp; smudged it in with my brush.  I used the eye shadow kaleidoscope that I got in the August box -  I think this liner was meant for my kaleidoscope-  my green eyes popped and looked amazing.   Not to sound arrogant but I just felt like 'damn... I look good'.   And to top it all off- I used the curler-  Loved it!!  I gave my shu lash curler to my sis... no need for 2 .

Love you Le Metier de Beaute... You are turning into my favorite brand.

So Lisaleah - have you received your new makeup brush order and that beautiful kaleidoscope.... do tell girl!!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got my box today too! So far I think the value is right at $500 - not bad for the first 4 months of the box... I do like the color of the make-up item, I don't have anything like it. It's not my typical shade, but it'll be fun to try!!


----------



## princess2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

Also got my box and I love it as much as I thought I would! I can't wait to use the liner tomorrow. I started the lash serum tonight. I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm *really* looking forward to the liner! I have an eye pencil obsession, and I've been wearing a lot of shimmery browns lately since it's autumn, *and* I was just thinking that I kind of want a bronzey brown pencil, but I have so many pencils (FORTY-NINE) right now that I have put them on the no-buy list. But here's one coming in my box! No guilt!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 1, 2013)

My box arrived yesterday, and I had avoided this thread until it arrived as I wanted it to be a total surprise.  I'm thrilled with the contents!

I also got an email yesterday from LMdB, and the GravitÃ© Kaleidoscope Eye Kit is free with any Beauty Vault purchase of $200 or more.  Lots of nice pairings on the site, very tempted.


----------



## Babs (Nov 1, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2013)

I am amazed that I received my box in Germany already! I love this sub.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well don't forget this thread exists and let us know how it compares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my box today! Total happiness...

I got Tamarack as well. It looks amazing lining the bottom lashes!
(not the waterline but under the lashes).

It's a real soft yet defined look.

I love this entire box!

Will do!


----------



## EmGee (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No prob, I was actually quite curious myself, thinking I've been missing out on something with high end lash curlers lol. I rarely take the time to curl my lashes because they are too short for me to really see a difference (but maybe I'm missing something??), but I did this morning with the new one. I can't say I noticed much, but maybe I need to curl one eye and not the other to really see it. I'll try that tomorrow, lol. 
e
Am I the only person to use a heated lash curler?

I have the Blinc one and it looks like a comb with a safety guard on it and a light/strip that turns yellow? when it is ready to use.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  e
Am I the only person to use a heated lash curler?

I have the Blinc one and it looks like a comb with a safety guard on it and a light/strip that turns yellow? when it is ready to use.
I normally use a heated one, too, mine is by Japonesque. My only complaint is the fact that I have to replace the batteries way too often.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a couple of heated curlers, but I just can't get the hang of them. I find heating up a regular curler with a hair dryer works better. The Japonesque one does nothing for me.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so upset. Apparently my box was delivered on Friday but I didn't see it when I got home. I asked my building manager about it and he remembers seeing a box for me in the lobby... We suspect someone inside the complex took it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it was a mistake and they return it. I was so excited about this box, I don't know what I'll do if they stole it


----------



## JC327 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so upset. Apparently my box was delivered on Friday but I didn't see it when I got home. I asked my building manager about it and he remembers seeing a box for me in the lobby... We suspect someone inside the complex took it



hopefully it was a mistake and they return it. I was so excited about this box, I don't know what I'll do if they stole it
Sorry to hear that, I hope they return your box.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so upset. Apparently my box was delivered on Friday but I didn't see it when I got home. I asked my building manager about it and he remembers seeing a box for me in the lobby... We suspect someone inside the complex took it



hopefully it was a mistake and they return it. I was so excited about this box, I don't know what I'll do if they stole it

That sucks



.  I was worried about mine this month, as it was delivered on Halloween and I wasn't sure I would be home when it arrived.  I had visions of trick or treaters coming to my door and deciding the package sitting there was their 'treat', since I wasn't home.  Fortunately, it arrived prior to me leaving my house for the evening.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 5, 2013)

It's been a few months since I used eyeliner every day.  Guess I got kinda burnt out with the look or something, but this morning I used the Tamarack liner and I'm in love.  I love the color and it's very flattering to my fair skin and brown eyes.  Looks like I'll be using eyeliner again!


----------



## IffB (Nov 5, 2013)

Used Tamarack on my brows this morning by mistake!

I use a Sonia Kashuk (Target) brow pencil in taupe that is also black like the LMDB...as I was applying it it felt "smother" and darker....and I noticed that it was the eye pencil instead! Amazinly, once I took some of it off with a q-tip, it looked ok....I have bangs so shimmering brows were not a big concern...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived early afternoon while I was getting ready for a meeting...absolute perfect timing.  I used the pencil as a liner on the top and bottom &amp; smudged it in with my brush.  I used the eye shadow kaleidoscope that I got in the August box -  I think this liner was meant for my kaleidoscope-  my green eyes popped and looked amazing.   Not to sound arrogant but I just felt like 'damn... I look good'.   And to top it all off- I used the curler-  Loved it!!  I gave my shu lash curler to my sis... no need for 2 .

Love you Le Metier de Beaute... You are turning into my favorite brand.

So Lisaleah - have you received your new makeup brush order and that beautiful kaleidoscope.... do tell girl!!! 
@Shauna999 I totally didn't see this!

The brushes are really great so far. I haven't used them all yet...been on and off with this wicked cold/allergy/sinus/kicking my butt thing.

But I have been using the the concealer brush a lot actually,..I love it! Iit really makes a big difference....goes on smoother, doesn't settle into creases. I also really love the shadow brush. It's a perfect all around brush- for the lid, shading and blending. It has a "light" touch yet seems to pick up more of the powder so there isn't that brush fall out. I am very pleased! I may have to purchase the crease brush one day. One thing that surprised me overall was how SHORT the handles are! Really short. They are almost travel sized.  But the brush heads are full size.

I was VERY surprised when I initially saw them. Oh and each brush came in it's own box and velvet pouch, so you can easily re-gift any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now for the Kaleidoscope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, it is stunning. (sorry I can't post swatches)

The first shade is a beautiful bronze metallic w/ a hint of rose. (hard to describe...but I see a bit of pink in certain light)

The 2nd shade is described as a gilded saffron and that's pretty accurate.. Its a beautiful color but one that is too "apricot" for me.

I am in mad love with the 3rd color. They are describing it as a Patina Brass, but it is more like an shimmery olive w/ flecks of gold. Def more on the greenish side.

The last shade, the purple...is gorgeous too. It's like a blackened eggplant. It looks super sparkly in the palette but goes on almost matte/satin.

It really is a beautiful kaleidoscope and an INSANE Gwp!!!!!

Le Metier added new products to the vault the other day. ) Some really fantastic groupings.

This one is tempting me..BIG TIME. And it comes w/ a FREE eye cream ($175 value) plus the kaleidoscope! (which I would gift...NOTE: The kaleidoscope does NOT come in a box though. Just bubble wrap.)

Yes, I have a problem. But this company/brand is really SO SPECIAL!

I'm glad you LOVE your box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 5, 2013)

How is everyone liking the lash serum?

I may be seeing things, but I really think I see a difference already.

My lashes are super short so any increase would be a HUGE one!

I've been using it for 7 or 8 nights so far....


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

I am so bummed I don't get to have this month's products. Out of all of them so far, I think this was the set of products I was most excited for. I contacetd LMdB to see if I could purchase a replacement box since my neighbors stole mine, but I haven't heard back. Is this the right email?

[email protected]

And if anyone is looking to trade this months items, please let me know!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so bummed I don't get to have this month's products. Out of all of them so far, I think this was the set of products I was most excited for. I contacetd LMdB to see if I could purchase a replacement box since my neighbors stole mine, but I haven't heard back. Is this the right email?

[email protected]

And if anyone is looking to trade this months items, please let me know!!
Yes, that is the email address. I'm so sorry your box was taken. I have a feeling LMDB will help you out.

Keep us posted.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, that is the email address. I'm so sorry your box was taken. I have a feeling LMDB will help you out.

Keep us posted.
Thanks for confirming! Yeah it's a bummer but I'm really hoping there's something I can do. I will definitely keep you all posted!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been using the serum and so far so good! It hasn't irritated my eyes and I do wear contacts. I was thinking I noticed a difference but wasn't sure if I was imagining it since I've only been using it a week. LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using the serum and so far so good! It hasn't irritated my eyes and I do wear contacts. I was thinking I noticed a difference but wasn't sure if I was imagining it since I've only been using it a week. LOL
How long do these serums usually take to work?

Also what happens once you stop using it? How long does it last?

Btw,  few bloggers wrote that this one gives results faster.

So maybe we're not imagining it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Love your reviews LisaLeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. While reading your post, I wanted to go to the le mÃ©tier website and make a purchase... You have the power of persuasion...lol! The only thing holding me back is that my husband &amp; I are finishing building a home and the expenses are really adding up- I'm on a low buy until we're moved in. I'm so dying for that kaleidescope though- it sounds absolutely perfect!! Enjoy your new pretties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Shauna999 I totally didn't see this!

The brushes are really great so far. I haven't used them all yet...been on and off with this wicked cold/allergy/sinus/kicking my butt thing.

But I have been using the the concealer brush a lot actually,..I love it! Iit really makes a big difference....goes on smoother, doesn't settle into creases. I also really love the shadow brush. It's a perfect all around brush- for the lid, shading and blending. It has a "light" touch yet seems to pick up more of the powder so there isn't that brush fall out. I am very pleased! I may have to purchase the crease brush one day. One thing that surprised me overall was how SHORT the handles are! Really short. They are almost travel sized.  But the brush heads are full size.

I was VERY surprised when I initially saw them. Oh and each brush came in it's own box and velvet pouch, so you can easily re-gift any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now for the Kaleidoscope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, it is stunning. (sorry I can't post swatches)

The first shade is a beautiful bronze metallic w/ a hint of rose. (hard to describe...but I see a bit of pink in certain light)

The 2nd shade is described as a gilded saffron and that's pretty accurate.. Its a beautiful color but one that is too "apricot" for me.

I am in mad love with the 3rd color. They are describing it as a Patina Brass, but it is more like an shimmery olive w/ flecks of gold. Def more on the greenish side.

The last shade, the purple...is gorgeous too. It's like a blackened eggplant. It looks super sparkly in the palette but goes on almost matte/satin.

It really is a beautiful kaleidoscope and an INSANE Gwp!!!!!

Le Metier added new products to the vault the other day. ) Some really fantastic groupings.

This one is tempting me..BIG TIME. And it comes w/ a FREE eye cream ($175 value) plus the kaleidoscope! (which I would gift...NOTE: The kaleidoscope does NOT come in a box though. Just bubble wrap.)

Yes, I have a problem. But this company/brand is really SO SPECIAL!

I'm glad you LOVE your box!










That set has been tempting me too, especially with the eye kaleidoscope!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





That set has been tempting me too, especially with the eye kaleidoscope!
That one is tempting to me too!  I'm trying really hard to resist it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





That set has been tempting me too, especially with the eye kaleidoscope!


Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That one is tempting to me too!  I'm trying really hard to resist it.
I know! It's an insane value.

Btw, now that's it's tempting you, it's tempting me even more!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I know! It's an insane value.

Btw, now that's it's tempting you, it's tempting me even more!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I tried to pull the trigger, but there was a glitch and it didn't go through.  I'm taking that as a sign, at least for today




.  My car needs it's 80,000 mile service more than my face needs makeup.  Even really good makeup.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to pull the trigger, but there was a glitch and it didn't go through.  I'm taking that as a sign, at least for today



.  My car needs it's 80,000 mile service more than my face needs makeup.  Even really good makeup.
I believe in signs. So that's perfect. It will give you time to restrict and see if you really want it tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 6, 2013)

I finally heard back form customer service today. They're going to send me a replacement box since mine went missing! I love this company and all of their products


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 6, 2013)

> I finally heard back form customer service today. They're going to send me a replacement box since mine went missing! I love this company and all of their products


Congrats! How long did they take to respond? Emailed them a few days ago and nothing yet.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats! How long did they take to respond? Emailed them a few days ago and nothing yet.
I sent an email Saturday and hear nothing, so I sent another email yesterday and heard back first thing this morning. Don't know which email they were responding to


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 7, 2013)

> I sent an email Saturday and hear nothing, so I sent another email yesterday and heard back first thing this morning. Don't know which email they were responding to


Ahhhh...thanks. I'll try again.


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 7, 2013)

> I sent an email Saturday and hear nothing, so I sent another email yesterday and heard back first thing this morning. Don't know which email they were responding to


 I had that same issue with emailing them. I had to email them twice about an issue.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe in signs. So that's perfect. It will give you time to restrict and see if you really want it tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I
Not to sway anyone, but The Beauty Professor has a review of Sahara and Cashmere (featured in The Nakeds collection on The Beauty Vault) online today.  It may have swayed me 

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/11/le-metier-de-beaute-hydra-creme-lip.html


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to sway anyone, but The Beauty Professor has a review of Sahara and Cashmere (featured in The Nakeds collection on The Beauty Vault) online today.  It may have swayed me 

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2013/11/le-metier-de-beaute-hydra-creme-lip.html
I love you @Lulubelle107 !!!!

I actually caved yesterday, but this was amazing confirmation!

Those are so my shades!

Plus I really wanted the Tamarack shadow to wear over the Tamarack pencil. (using the pencil as a base for the lid)

(I heard the Naked shadow also doubles as a highlighting blush)

And of course the "free" eye cream that typically retails for $175.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am going to give the Gravite Kaleidoscope as a gift. So I can scratch one important person off my list!

Let me know if you get it and we can compare when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks again!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love you @Lulubelle107 !!!!

I actually caved yesterday, but this was amazing confirmation!

Those are so my shades!

Plus I really wanted the Tamarack shadow to wear over the Tamarack pencil. (using the pencil as a base for the lid)

(I heard the Rose Champagne shadow also doubles as a highlighting blush)

And of course the "free" eye cream that typically retails for $175.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am going to give the Gravite Kaleidoscope as a gift. So I can scratch one important person off my list!

Let me know if you get it and we can compare when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks again!
I ordered it



.  The eye cream and the kaleidoscope are what really swayed me, but I'm excited about all of the items!  I read some good reviews about the eye cream, so I'm hoping it will help with the crepeyness I'm seeing more and more of.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered it



.  The eye cream and the kaleidoscope are what really swayed me, but I'm excited about all of the items!  I read some good reviews about the eye cream, so I'm hoping it will help with the crepeyness I'm seeing more and more of. 
Yay! I am really happy for you. It is seriously an incredible value.

I was on the market for a new eye cream...while I like mine, (Algenist), I really wanted something a bit more turbo charged.

My eyes need a lot of help these days!

I watched the Beauty Professors video and the lipsticks look like the perfect creamy nudes.

They will also be great for layering.

Congrats on your purchase!  I think it's a really special "package".


----------



## PsyDivaES (Nov 7, 2013)

> I love you @Lulubelle107 !!!! I actually caved yesterday, but this was amazing confirmation! Those are so my shades! Plus I really wanted the Tamarack shadow to wear over the Tamarack pencil. (using the pencil as a base for the lid) (I heard the Rose Champagne shadow also doubles as a highlighting blush) And of course the "free" eye cream that typically retails for $175.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to give the Gravite Kaleidoscope as a gift. So I can scratch one important person off my list! Let me know if you get it and we can compare when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again!


 That set is calling my name as we'll. I wasn't tempted by anything until that one showed up ðŸ˜ž. Hoping they take it down before I cave...


----------



## Andi B (Nov 7, 2013)

Uh oh.  Call me "enabled".  So, how do you make sure you get the free kaleidoscope?  I'm not seeing anything to add to my cart or a code. Am I missing something?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh oh.  Call me "enabled".  So, how do you make sure you get the free kaleidoscope?  I'm not seeing anything to add to my cart or a code. Am I missing something?
It is automatically added to your order. Are you getting it?!!!!

This is very exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Nov 7, 2013)

Should I see it in my cart?  I'm not seeing anything.  I really want to get it, but only if I know for sure that I'm getting that amazing kaleidoscope!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should I see it in my cart?  I'm not seeing anything.  I really want to get it, but only if I know for sure that I'm getting that amazing kaleidoscope!
You won't see it in your cart.

They will automatically just include it with your order.

I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You won't see it in your cart.

They will automatically just include it with your order.

I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Okay!  I was just worried that they may be out of them already!  Eeeek...off to order!

Thanks, BTW!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay!  I was just worried that they may be out of them already!  Eeeek...off to order!

Thanks, BTW!
You are welcome!!!!!

I was nervous when I ordered too, since there was no code or sign that it was in the cart.

But LMDB posted on their FB that it just automatically ships!

Their website is a little low tech (or should I say "intimate") and they probably don't do many gwp's or promo's, so it's not coded to appear at check out.

Congrats on your spectacular stunning fantastic and fabulous purchase!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay!  I was just worried that they may be out of them already!  Eeeek...off to order!

Thanks, BTW!
Yeah, we'll have multiple comparisons now! 

I was nervous the first time I purchased from LMdB, which was when they offered the Bauhaus kaleidoscope as a GWP.  It didn't show up anywhere either, but it was in my shipment, all nicely bubble wrapped.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, we'll have multiple comparisons now! 

I was nervous the first time I purchased from LMdB, which was when they offered the Bauhaus kaleidoscope as a GWP.  It didn't show up anywhere either, but it was in my shipment, all nicely bubble wrapped.
How long ago was that? Was it the eye or lip kaleidoscope?

I love that they give kaleidoscopes as GWP's!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, we'll have multiple comparisons now! 

I was nervous the first time I purchased from LMdB, which was when they offered the Bauhaus kaleidoscope as a GWP.  It didn't show up anywhere either, but it was in my shipment, all nicely bubble wrapped.
Haha...you're the guilty enabler here!  I *had* to click on that darn review link you posted...that was all it took!  I'll probably be thanking you in a week or two, though.  Those lipsticks were just gorgeous!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long ago was that? Was it the eye or lip kaleidoscope?

I love that they give kaleidoscopes as GWP's!
It was in June - the lip kaleidoscope.  I had just signed up for the Beauty Vault and they sent me an email about the GWP, and I couldn't pass it up.  It was pure luck that I didn't receive a 2nd one in the first VIP box, although a backup would've been nice as well.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Now that they have done Kaleidoscopes for the GWP and a sub I will not name in case anyone is trying to avoid spoilers (oh, and now I see that they are rolling two out in stores this month as well, which brings the total up to four), I'm wondering if they might do a special one for the VIP box! I really hope they do. I didn't care for the one I received in the kickoff box, but something less earth-toned would be fantastic.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now that they have done Kaleidoscopes for the GWP and a sub I will not name in case anyone is trying to avoid spoilers (oh, and now I see that they are rolling two out in stores this month as well, which brings the total up to four), I'm wondering if they might do a special one for the VIP box! I really hope they do. I didn't care for the one I received in the kickoff box, but something less earth-toned would be fantastic.
You know I was thinking the same thing! They are being very prolific creating all these new kaleidoscopes lately...and I think they may be planning something special for us for the holidays. Don't want to jinx it though. But even if they didn't do a special one for us (may not make good business sense to do so), they certainly could do what they did for the intro box and send out different ones. Something tells me they may have some left over Gravite's...or extra's from the "sub who can't be named" or want online buzz for any of the department store new releases...etc...etc....

Don't want to get anyone's hopes up though.

I am so madly in love w/ this company I would be happy w/ their new pressed powder (contains skincare benefits!)

Or anything else they may send.

Which reminds me, should we set up a LMdB trade thread?

I would, but I don't know how.

Also what two kaleidoscopes they rolling out in stores? Do you have any info?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

New Kaleidoscopes: Carnaby Street and Saint Dominique? Something like that. I think the former has already been rolled out, and the latter seems to be the official holiday Kaleidoscope.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New Kaleidoscopes: Carnaby Street and Saint Dominique? Something like that. I think the former has already been rolled out, and the latter seems to be the official holiday Kaleidoscope.
Actually those aren't the holiday kaleidoscopes. They are the Fall ones. There is going to be a new holiday one in December for eyes and I believe also for face. So that just added TWO more potentials for the "fantasy December box".


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

> Actually those aren't the holiday kaleidoscopes. They are the Fall ones. There is going to be a new holiday one in December for eyes and I believe also for face. So that just added TWO more potentials for the "fantasy December box".


 Guh. Those were the only two that came up when I searched for the 2013 holiday stuff. I'm going to overdose on the awesome anticipation! Where's our time machine so we can see all of the upcoming stuff?


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2013)

@LisaLeah Are you the LMdB spokesperson? You're so knowledgeable and have a way of talking about these products as if we have to have them! I think I'm going to treat myself to some new goodies after my presentation tomorrow! What do you recommend??


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 12, 2013)

Weird question - but can anyone who has an eyeshadow kaleidoscope tell me what it smells like? Have one and I'm trying to figure out if I'm going crazy. Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Guh. Those were the only two that came up when I searched for the 2013 holiday stuff. I'm going to overdose on the awesome anticipation! Where's our time machine so we can see all of the upcoming stuff?
It seems unusual that there would be so much kaleidscopic awesomeness happening at the same time.

But the LMdB sales associate at the Bergdorf's counter said they are coming out with a holiday eye kaleidoscope (should be launched in 2 weeks or so) possibly a holiday blush/face kaleidoscope and one or two things she didn't know about. (they are a surprise)

Oh and then they are debuting their Firming and Toning Body Serum in December.

I hope we don't get that! But if we do, I need a few gallons!!!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Look what showed up on my MyUPS Calendar today!





It's only in "Ready for Pickup" status though.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love this company! They are so on the ball and really have their stuff together. The last box was so amazing I wonder what we will get next!!! I expect it to not be quite as good, but who knows maybe the holiday box will blow me away. So far I'm using everything I've gotten from LMdB except the cream eyeshadows on the regular.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @LisaLeah Are you the LMdB spokesperson? You're so knowledgeable and have a way of talking about these products as if we have to have them! I think I'm going to treat myself to some new goodies after my presentation tomorrow! What do you recommend??
ha!

I am all over the eye or blush kaleidoscopes! They are really special. And honestly a decent value considering a shadow costs $30. So it's like getting a shadow for free. (almost) Oh and the pans are pretty big, so they will last a long time before you even see a dent! Otherwise try one of the individual shadows. They are buttery and blend really well. They aren't as hyper pigmented as UD though. (I am a huge Urban Decay shadow fan). But they are very buildable. So I find them easier to work with. (especially the darker colors).

These are the shadow colors I played with, fell in love with, and had to buy:

Corinthian - it is a "magical" taupe. It is a bit silvery, purpley, grey and brown all in one. I love it! But it is very shimmery, so I don't use it everyday.

Plum- I am obsessed w/ a great purple shadow and this one is great! It's vibrant but still sophisticated It's a medium purple.

Water Sapphire- needed more than one purple and this is a deeper purple w/ a tinge of blue, but definitely reads purple. I think I may like it more than Plum since it's a satin and not a shimmer. (translation: more wearable for me)

There are so many other gorgeous colors I fell in love with, like Chameleon,Alexandrite, Bordeaux, Sugar, JoJo, etc....

Oh and their mattes are wonderful! It's really hard to find a great matte shadow. I gravitate towards the matte browns, like Sequoia or Tamarack.

I love the combination of matte brown and shimmery purple! (maybe w/ a pop of shimmery taupe or golden green)

But if you only bought one, and like taupes, I would say Corinthian. I think it's a really unique shade.

I really like their lipsticks as well. I was turned on to them a while ago from a friend who is a breast cancer survivor.

She will only use lipsticks that are paraben free and contain healthy ingredients. LMdB is at top of her list.

(as is Bite Beauty) I just tried their new lipstick formulation and flipped! It is ridiculously creamy!

I don't know how long lasting it is, (they claim it is) but I am in the market for a hydrating lipstick, so it works for me.

Plus I wear lighter colors so they never last as long. BTW, the Signature Red we got in our August box is the big lipstick they are pushing for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Their skincare has gotten rave reviews. Especially the Peau Vierge tinted luminizer. That has become a cult product.

I must say I purchased it and like it but don't love it. But I am in the minority for sure. Everyone else raves about.

It is like a tinted moisturizer/light BB cream that luminizes (which it does) primes, gives sheer coverage and contains their famous "PV" retinol skincare.

So it's like a serum too. I wear it under my beloved Missha BB cream and it definitely adds luminosity. But maybe too much. Because then I need to dust my face with powder ASAP.  If you have a LMdB counter near you, try it for sure.

I have no idea of your age range or skin needs, but there are a few skincare "stars" that seem to really work. Like their Night Cream (super potent stuff and also super expensive so it better work wonders!) their Glow and Peel Mask set (read the reviews, they are awesome..this is on my Xmas list) and their Eye Concentrate (which I haven't tried yet) has recently won some awards.

I am also really into getting "extra's" w/ my purchase. So I think the Beauty Vault is a fantastic place to shop if you can find "collections" or "pairings" you want. Right now the kaleidoscope GWP is still going on, so the prices are high. But the value is fantastic.

But even without the gwp, they are always giving away extras in the vault.

They usually have a get 4 for the price of 2 special for nail polish. Which is a great deal. The wear on their polish was really great...lasted a while without chipping. So add nail polish to the list of things you should consider.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So yes, I am a huge fun of this line. Pretty much love everything I have tried.

(except for those shadows we got in september)

Hope this helped.

Let us know what you get!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look what showed up on my MyUPS Calendar today!





It's only in "Ready for Pickup" status though.
What?!!!!! That is crazy. Do you think they will send us our December boxes before Thanksgiving?

Hi Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL to your Sephora order delivered today. Glad you took advantage of the VIB sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 12, 2013)

@LisaLeah Thank you for your suggestions! I'm going to spend some time reading reviews and on the Beauty Vault website to see what kind of deals there are. I will let you  know what I end up with!

I will say I like everything I've gotten so far. I still haven't received this month's box (should be here tomorrow) but the tamarack liner looks like something I would love


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What?!!!!! That is crazy. Do you think they will send us our December boxes before Thanksgiving?

Hi Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*LOL to your Sephora order delivered today. Glad you took advantage of the VIB sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
Haha yes! Between that and this sub I should never need another beauty product again in my life!


----------



## emmzk25 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm always tentative to order from Le mÃ©tier in case we get something similar in the box....and I'd love to save money (but I rarely do...)


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I'm always tentative to order from Le mÃ©tier in case we get something similar in the box....and I'd love to save money (but I rarely do...)


 I've kept myself from ordering by telling myself that I might get something similar in the box lol. It's working (for now).


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2013)

Huge Enabling News!

Saks.com has a ton of LMdB make up for 50% off!

And free shipping if you use the code HOLIDAY

Need to run...my cart is calling me...............


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 15, 2013)

I see the Kabuki brush is half off... what do you who own it think of it?  I don't have a kabuki brush and like to buy good brushes that will last a long time.  I currently love Mac brushes and Nvey Eco.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 15, 2013)

> Huge Enabling News! Saks.com has a ton of LMdB make up for 50% off! And free shipping if you use the code HOLIDAY Need to run...my cart is calling me...............


 Enabler!!! /runs to fill up her cart/


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I see the Kabuki brush is half off... what do you who own it think of it?  I don't have a kabuki brush and like to buy good brushes that will last a long time.  I currently love Mac brushes and Nvey Eco.
I like the brush a lot...it's super soft. And it hasn't shed a bit. But honestly I don't know how much better it is than other good kabuki brushes.

I think it is grossly overpriced at the original price, but half off is a significant difference.

I just picked up two of the eye shadows I've been lusting after. $15 a shadow.

And one of the lip creme's in Fraise. It looks like a beautiful rose red w/ gold flecks.

I think the shadows, lip cremes and lipsticks are a steal. Oh yeah and the cheek and lip tints for $14 are amazing too!


----------



## Jflopez (Nov 15, 2013)

> Huge Enabling News! Saks.com has a ton of LMdB make up for 50% off! And free shipping if you use the code HOLIDAY Need to run...my cart is calling me...............


 Thank you thank you THANK YOU!! Just placed an order!! I love their lip/cheek tints so i bought 3 of them and have been wanting to try the brightening/setting powder and with that price I figured why not. And don't forget you can use ebates at saks.com ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you thank you THANK YOU!! Just placed an order!! I love their lip/cheek tints so i bought 3 of them and have been wanting to try the brightening/setting powder and with that price I figured why not. And don't forget you can use ebates at saks.com ladies





What color lip and cheek tints did you get? I wanted to try one but I wasn't sure what color.


----------



## Jflopez (Nov 15, 2013)

> What color lip and cheek tints did you get? I wanted to try one but I wasn't sure what color.


 I ordered Tenne, Mystique and Poppy. I already have Mystique &amp; Tenne and love them but am almost out of both. I looked up swatches of the others and they all look so pretty.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered Tenne, Mystique and Poppy. I already have Mystique &amp; Tenne and love them but am almost out of both. I looked up swatches of the others and they all look so pretty.
Interesting about Tenne. It looks so boring but all the bloggers rave about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

Ack!  I desperately want the Poppy creme tint, but I just received my stila convertible color palette today!  I just can't justify getting the creme tint when I haven't used anything from the palette even one time.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack!  I desperately want the Poppy creme tint, but I just received my stila convertible color palette today!  I just can't justify getting the creme tint when I haven't used anything from the palette even one time.
Say it loud and maybe your Secret Santa will hear you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Put it on your wish list w/ a direct link to the Saks site LOL.

Or else take a deep breath, wait a day or two and then see how you feel after you played w/ your Stila palette.

Remember it is free shipping with no apparent minimum. (in case you cave)

God so many temptations this time of year.

I totally didn't expect this though.

They must be either repackaging or discontinuing some of the items.

Ack is right!


----------



## IffB (Nov 15, 2013)

Yep....had to get a concealer, since most likely there will not be one on the LMTD sub. Thanks, enablers!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yep....had to get a concealer, since it will most likely will not be one on the LMTD sub.

Thanks, enablers!
how did you pick a shade? I was wanting to try one, but didn't know what shade to pick!


----------



## IffB (Nov 16, 2013)

From reading reviews.....I am fair with yellow undertones, and shade 3 of the concealer was referred as the perfect neutral http://lovesongformylipgloss.blogspot.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-classic-flawless.html


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been wanting to try LMdB's creme blushes, and Tenne was the only one left this morning.  So, I got it and the liquid eyeliner in Castelia.  Hopefully these won't show up in a future box, but I guess you never know.  The free shipping code definitely sweetened that deal!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 16, 2013)

YOU ARE ALL A BUNCH OF ENABLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With that said, I picked up a lipgloss in Hibikiss (loved Temptalia's swatch of this), and eyeliner in Artemis, and a lipstick in Castelo. I may have the names slightly off because I'm going off memory.

Such good deals I needed to pass it up but I was powerless against the pull!


----------



## tazdvil (Nov 16, 2013)

I just spent $150 on this sale.... This site is bad for my bank account.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

I was worse in terms of spend.  Can I blame @lisaleah? LOL - just teasing. you are the best!  I wasn't even familiar with this brand until our PopSugar NM box.  Now I'm into it.  Between that, the video and my fellow enablers!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Wish I could do the VIP - definitely signing on in summer. If anyone regrets, I would take over your subscription.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh man. Didn't realize they would sell out so quickly. I wanted two lip creams put them in my cart last night while I was at work and they already sold out of the one I wanted most. My job is taking way too much time away from my shopping. Bah. : p I was going to say that I bet if I buy any they are going to send them to me in a future box. Oh well. Not sure if I should get others. I'm wondering if they are doing this in store, but it feels like an online only thing.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 16, 2013)

Snagged framboise and fraise lip creams online at Saks after swatching them at Neiman Marcus. So much for papaye, but I can get it another time if I'm still lemming hard for it. $36 is a bit to swallow for one gloss. Maybe I'll get lucky and they will send it or have it in a cool vault set. In other news I always have the most uncomfortable experiences at makeup counters that I don't ever have at Sephora. I was trying to chat about the VIP vault and she didn't know what I was talking about and somehow made me feel lame. Swatch and bolt situation there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubyjuls (Nov 16, 2013)

I got theBreathless lip Kaleidoscope from the Saks sale. So excited to get it on sale. It will be perfect for the holidays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow. What a great unexpected sale.

And yes, the free shipping totally made it even sweeter.

I am still wondering why these were discounted, when they are full price everywhere else?


----------



## Deareux (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. What a great unexpected sale.

And yes, the free shipping totally made it even sweeter.

I am still wondering why these were discounted, when they are full price everywhere else?
Maybe Saks isn't going to carry LMDB anymore and want to get rid of their stock?


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 16, 2013)

Not all the LMdB was on sale so maybe Saks is making room for new stock or a new line coming out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2013)

Fyi... the cheek and lip tint is back up on the site and available in Poppy again.

It's a pre-order, but still $14.


----------



## IffB (Nov 20, 2013)

I received the concealer that I ordered at Sak's for half off. Shade 3 was perfect  - I am pretty fair, and this shade did not have a hint of pink or orange - really nice light neutral color.  Worked for me!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the concealer that I ordered at Sak's for half off. Shade 3 was perfect  - I am pretty fair, and this shade did not have a hint of pink or orange - really nice light neutral color.  Worked for me!
Amazing! My packages are due to arrive today!

Meanwhile it looks like the sale prices were a MISTAKE!

We got very lucky!!!

LMdB posted on Facebook that Saks ran some sort of early CyberMonday promotion and included Le Metier.

Le Metier "fixed" that with Saks. (wasn't supposed to happen) but some customers got some great deals courtesy of the promo anyway.

I tried to copy and paste the post, but it wasn't happening for some reason.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 20, 2013)

Ahhhh! Lucky us. No wonder there's no more LMDB stuff in the sale section. I wonder what the real cyber Monday deals will be with Saks.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing! My packages are due to arrive today!

Meanwhile it looks like the sale prices were a MISTAKE!

We got very lucky!!!

LMdB posted on Facebook that Saks ran some sort of early CyberMonday promotion and included Le Metier.

Le Metier "fixed" that with Saks. (wasn't supposed to happen) but some customers got some great deals courtesy of the promo anyway.

I tried to copy and paste the post, but it wasn't happening for some reason.
No way. I ordered quite a bit as well.  Thanks to the lovely @LisaLeah and her advisory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing! My packages are due to arrive today!

Meanwhile it looks like the sale prices were a MISTAKE!

We got very lucky!!!

LMdB posted on Facebook that Saks ran some sort of early CyberMonday promotion and included Le Metier.

Le Metier "fixed" that with Saks. (wasn't supposed to happen) but some customers got some great deals courtesy of the promo anyway.

I tried to copy and paste the post, but it wasn't happening for some reason.
Wow, we really did luck out - thanks to your notice about the sale!  I looked at the Saks site yesterday to see what was left, and was surprised to see all the items were gone.

My Saks and Vault purchases LMdB purchases arrived yesterday, making it a banner day




.  Here I'm wearing the Tenne creme blush and Cashmere lipstick over the Nude lip pencil.  The blush is subtle but quite lovely, and I'm loving how creamy the lipstick is.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is the Facebook message regarding the Saks sale:



   Le MÃ©tier de BeautÃ© Not at all Diane. All is fine. Our business is the strongest it has ever been, including Saks. Saks ran some sort of early CyberMonday promotion with a few brands and some press picked up on us being included in it. We fixed it with Saks. In the end, some customers got some great deals courtesy of Saks. XO LMDB


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, we really did luck out - thanks to your notice about the sale!  I looked at the Saks site yesterday to see what was left, and was surprised to see all the items were gone.

My Saks and Vault purchases LMdB purchases arrived yesterday, making it a banner day




.  Here I'm wearing the Tenne creme blush and Cashmere lipstick over the Nude lip pencil.  The blush is subtle but quite lovely, and I'm loving how creamy the lipstick is.
















That lipstick is so flattering on you! It's really pretty.

Love it!

What did you think of the kaleidoscope?

Thanks for posting pics btw!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That lipstick is so flattering on you! It's really pretty.

Love it!

What did you think of the kaleidoscope?

Thanks for posting pics btw!
Thank you!  I was afraid the lipstick would wash me out, pleased that it didn't.

Loving the Gravite kaleidoscope, especially the first 3 colors.  I haven't swatched them yet as I need to take pictures first. 

Do you know if they name the shadows in the kaleidoscopes?  I haven't been able to locate names for any of them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  I was afraid the lipstick would wash me out, pleased that it didn't.

Loving the Gravite kaleidoscope, especially the first 3 colors.  I haven't swatched them yet as I need to take pictures first. 

Do you know if they name the shadows in the kaleidoscopes?  I haven't been able to locate names for any of them. 
They don't usually name the shadows in the kaleidoscope...however there was a PDF on the site last week that actually did list the names.

I may have taken a screen grab of it. If so, I'll let you know.

The last color (the dark purple) is actually great. It looks fab w/ one of the top 2 colors over it!

Even as a liner.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  I was afraid the lipstick would wash me out, pleased that it didn't.

Loving the Gravite kaleidoscope, especially the first 3 colors.  I haven't swatched them yet as I need to take pictures first. 

Do you know if they name the shadows in the kaleidoscopes?  I haven't been able to locate names for any of them. 
Found the names!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure if the photo posted.

It is acting funky for some reason.

This is how LMdB described the shadows

from top to bottom....

1. Nova- effervescent tan for warmth

2. Solar - gilded saffron for femininity

3.Levity- patina brass for contrast

4. Dark Matter- jewel toned aubergine for depth

I don't agree with their descriptions actually. Especially for Shade 1 and Shade 3.

Shade 1 to me is more of a rose gold. And Shade 3 has a lot more green in it.

Looking forward to reading your post!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if the photo posted.

It is acting funky for some reason.

This is how LMdB described the shadows

from top to bottom....

1. Nova- effervescent tan for warmth

2. Solar - gilded saffron for femininity

3.Levity- patina brass for contrast

4. Dark Matter- jewel toned aubergine for depth

I don't agree with their descriptions actually. Especially for Shade 1 and Shade 3.

Shade 1 to me is more of a rose gold. And Shade 3 has a lot more green in it.

Looking forward to reading your post!
Thank you!!!  It bugs me when I can't call a color by it's name.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing! My packages are due to arrive today!

Meanwhile it looks like the sale prices were a MISTAKE!

We got very lucky!!!

LMdB posted on Facebook that Saks ran some sort of early CyberMonday promotion and included Le Metier.

Le Metier "fixed" that with Saks. (wasn't supposed to happen) but some customers got some great deals courtesy of the promo anyway.

I tried to copy and paste the post, but it wasn't happening for some reason.
Wow, we really did luck out - thanks to your notice about the sale!  I looked at the Saks site yesterday to see what was left, and was surprised to see all the items were gone.

My Saks and Vault purchases LMdB purchases arrived yesterday, making it a banner day




.  Here I'm wearing the Tenne creme blush and Cashmere lipstick over the Nude lip pencil.  The blush is subtle but quite lovely, and I'm loving how creamy the lipstick is.

















That lipstick looks great on you!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my LMdB Saks order today. I am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the liquid liner in Artemis (Navy) which is a gorgeous dark blue, and lipgloss in Hibikiss (beautiful bright pink that looks very good on), and a lipstick in Castelo (perfect fall color).

I fell in love with Hibikiss after seeing swatches on Temptalia's site and another blogger with Castelo. I'm VERY happy with these purchases and a little frightened my new favorite brand is this expensive!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2013)

So happy for you ladies &amp; your fabulous purchases. . Has anyone else been using the lash growth serum? I'm on week 3 &amp; I'm really starting to see a difference- my fringe is looking fabulous... Love this brand , everything is stellar!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So happy for you ladies &amp; your fabulous purchases. . Has anyone else been using the lash growth serum? I'm on week 3 &amp; I'm really starting to see a difference- my fringe is looking fabulous... Love this brand , everything is stellar!!!
Yes! I noticed a difference for sure. It looks significant to me.

I have ridiculously short lashes and they are looking normal to me now. (that is saying a lot btw)

I have never used a lash growth serum before, so I don't have anything to compare it too.

I had a prescription for Latisse sitting in my drawer for over a year! I was too nervous to fill it and use it.

(I was scared of any small chance of side effects, like eyelid discoloration etc)

If anyone has tried other lash serums, I would love to know how this compares....


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Yes! I noticed a difference for sure. It looks significant to me. I have ridiculously short lashes and they are looking normal to me now. (that is saying a lot btw) I have never used a lash growth serum before, so I don't have anything to compare it too. I had a prescription for Latisse sitting in my drawer for over a year! I was too nervous to fill it and use it. (I was scared of any small chance of side effects, like eyelid discoloration etc) If anyone has tried other lash serums, I would love to know how this compares....


 I used Latisse for about a year &amp; a half when it first came out. I remember it taking a while (around 5-6 weeks) to see a difference but my lashes transformed into long &amp; lush to die for lashes. I have nice lashes to begin with but the Latisse took them to looking like falsies level. It's to early for me to tell if the le metier compares to the Latisse. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used Latisse for about a year &amp; a half when it first came out. I remember it taking a while (around 5-6 weeks) to see a difference but my lashes transformed into long &amp; lush to die for lashes. I have nice lashes to begin with but the Latisse took them to looking like falsies level. It's to early for me to tell if the le metier compares to the Latisse. I'll keep you posted!!
yes! Please do keep me posted!

Very interested.

Btw, I know you have to keep using it...but how long do the effects last once you stop?


----------



## mermuse (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the lip creams I got.  They are pretty wonderful (and significantly more portable than the lip kaleidoscope), and I'm glad we got to take advantage of the accidental sale thanks to you guys.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2013)

Once I stopped using the Latisse- it was gradual that my lashes went back to the way they were- Id say it was around 6-7 weeks. My subscription ran out &amp; The doctor wouldn't provide refills unless I came in... Shamed to say..I was too lazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 20, 2013)

Right now I use SmartLash and so far it's working quite well. Before that I used Lipocils Expert, which worked well too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the lash serum info ladies!

So the "accidentally sold for half price" Le Metier beauties arrived yesterday!

I couldn't be happier!

(we should watch the Saks site on Cyber Monday to see what the real promo's are!)

I'm loving the lip cremes!!!! I am not a huge fan of gloss so I was unsure.

But these are not like a typical gloss at all.

I got Fraise, Papaye and Pink Berry. Love them all!

I got the indelible liner in the deep purple. This does not budge! The swatch is still on my hand from yesterday after multiple washings!

The color core lipstick in Dubai. (I got it as a gift for a friend from Dubai) But when I saw the color in person, I think it's much more me than her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh what to do!

Oh and I picked up the eyeshadow in Alexandrite. (was lusting after that color). And JoJo. I loved it when I swatched it in the store a while ago, but when it arrived it was lighter than I remembered. It's a really pretty and versatile color though..just not what I remembered.

(MishMash, sorry if I described it incorrectly!)

Yes I did some damage...but honestly at half off these prices were less than most make up brands!

Glad so many of us were able to cash in on the happy accident!

Now on to the December boxes....I bet they will start shipping soon!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my LMdB Saks order today. I am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the liquid liner in Artemis (Navy) which is a gorgeous dark blue, and lipgloss in Hibikiss (beautiful bright pink that looks very good on), and a lipstick in Castelo (perfect fall color).

I fell in love with Hibikiss after seeing swatches on Temptalia's site and another blogger with Castelo. I'm VERY happy with these purchases and a little frightened my new favorite brand is this expensive!
I got Artemis as well and am wearing it today.  Love the color and the swatch I did on Sunday would not budge even after a shower and using a sugar scrub.  Seriously lasting power!  The only downside is that it's somewhat thick and takes a while to dry.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the lash serum info ladies!

So the "accidentally sold for half price" Le Metier beauties arrived yesterday!

I couldn't be happier!

(we should watch the Saks site on Cyber Monday to see what the real promo's are!)

I'm loving the lip cremes!!!! I am not a huge fan of gloss so I was unsure.

But these are not like a typical gloss at all.

I got Fraise, Papaye and Pink Berry. Love them all!

I got the indelible liner in the deep purple. This does not budge! The swatch is still on my hand from yesterday after multiple washings!

The color core lipstick in Dubai. (I got it as a gift for a friend from Dubai) But when I saw the color in person, I think it's much more me than her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh what to do!

Oh and I picked up the eyeshadow in Alexandrite. (was lusting after that color). And JoJo. I loved it when I swatched it in the store a while ago, but when it arrived it was lighter than I remembered. It's a really pretty and versatile color though..just not what I remembered.

(MishMash, sorry if I described it incorrectly!)

Yes I did some damage...but honestly at half off these prices were less than most make up brands!

Glad so many of us were able to cash in on the happy accident!

Now on to the December boxes....I bet they will start shipping soon!
I'm loving the lip cremes as well - they are plush and have great shine!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

My label has been generated for next month already! yay!


----------



## starr5747 (Nov 21, 2013)

> My label has been generated for next month already! yay!


 Yea my label was created Nov 13th. Still just sitting.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yea my label was created Nov 13th. Still just sitting.
Right just like every month. I still get excited when I get the notification.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

> > Â  I got my LMdB Saks order today. I am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got the liquid liner in Artemis (Navy) which is a gorgeous dark blue, and lipgloss in Hibikiss (beautiful bright pink that looks very good on), and a lipstick in Castelo (perfect fall color). I fell in love with Hibikiss after seeing swatches on Temptalia's site and another blogger with Castelo. I'm VERY happy with these purchases and a little frightened my new favorite brand is this expensive!
> 
> 
> I got Artemis as well and am wearing it today.Â  Love the color and the swatch I did on Sunday would not budge even after a shower and using a sugar scrub.Â  Seriously lasting power!Â  The only downside is that it's somewhat thick and takes a while to dry.


 Love that blue.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see what we get for December .


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gravite kaleidoscope swatches:





I love the colors!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gravite kaleidoscope swatches:





I love the colors!
Those are beautiful colors!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are beautiful colors!

I need to practice with the




layering technique "Couches de colour", as it is different from how I usually approach applying shadow.  The shadows do layer remarkably well!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are beautiful colors!

I need to practice with the



layering technique "Couches de colour", as it is different from how I usually approach applying shadow.  The shadows do layer remarkably well!

Loved that video now  I want all the shadows to do this look.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone used a LMdB mascara? I'm very curious after seeing a video about it.


----------



## tazdvil (Nov 26, 2013)

Ooohhhhhh... So doing that today! I have the colors for it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2013)

Great swatches @Lulubelle107  and loved your blog post too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2013)

> Great swatches @Lulubelle107 Â  and loved your blog post too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


 Hope all of you ladies are having a fabulous Thanksgiving!!! May we all score some amazing beauty deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great swatches @Lulubelle107  and loved your blog post too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Thanks LisaLeah!  Hope you have a great Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2013)

I am thankful for Decembers box and the seven more we have after that!


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thankful for Decembers box and the seven more we have after that!
Same! Mine will be delivered Monday.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same! Mine will be delivered Monday.
I just checked UPS and I should get mine on Thursday! I had no idea it'd shipped yet. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked UPS and I should get mine on Thursday! I had no idea it'd shipped yet. Can't wait to see what you get!
Mine is scheduled to be delivered Friday!  I actually had no idea that calendar thing even existed on the UPS site until I happened to click the MyChoice tab to see whether the Sephora order I had just added to my tracking profile was on there.  My label was generated on the 21st, and it was picked up Wednesday and in Hodgkins, IL, as of yesterday.  (I still have a Kiehl's order to add to my profile, but it's not registering in their system yet, so I have to wait.)  So exciting!  I'm really hoping for something shimmery, cool-toned, and festive and/or a special-edition subscribers-only Kaleidoscope.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked UPS and I should get mine on Thursday! I had no idea it'd shipped yet. Can't wait to see what you get!
Mine is scheduled to be delivered Friday!  I actually had no idea that calendar thing even existed on the UPS site until I happened to click the MyChoice tab to see whether the Sephora order I had just added to my tracking profile was on there.  My label was generated on the 21st, and it was picked up Wednesday and in Hodgkins, IL, as of yesterday.  (I still have a Kiehl's order to add to my profile, but it's not registering in their system yet, so I have to wait.)  So exciting!  I'm really hoping for something shimmery, cool-toned, and festive and/or a special-edition subscribers-only Kaleidoscope.

 I would love it if we got a special edition kaleidoscope!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 1, 2013)

I just got my notice for delivery tomorrow!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes! Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It should be a great cyber Monday.....!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 1, 2013)

So excited for spoilers....yay!! Mine is due to arrive Tuesday... Can't wait to see what were getting. I'm hoping for a special holiday kaleidescope or their day or night cream would be an amazing Holiday treat!! Can't wait for tomorrow :-****


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 1, 2013)

My shipping isn't showing up in My UPS yet .... and I'm in NY where they are.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did finally test drive the eyeshadows that everyone hated (cream - black and champagne) and I only had slight creasing.  I didn't use primer so it might even be better next time.  I expected to hate them based on everything I read!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipping isn't showing up in My UPS yet .... and I'm in NY where they are.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did finally test drive the eyeshadows that everyone hated (cream - black and champagne) and I only had slight creasing.  I didn't use primer so it might even be better next time.  I expected to hate them based on everything I read!  
So funny you are saying that. Today I decided to try the Champagne shadow again for some reason. So I put it all over my lid (no primer). Then I dusted a neutral cream color powder shadow over it. (just to tone down the shimmer).

I ran out to do some holiday shopping and the next time I looked in the mirror it was hours later and all still looked good. No creasing, but it did start to fade.

I actually liked it though.

It's definitely not like a normal cream shadow at all. I think you need to treat it like just a sheer wash of color for your lids. Actually it's more like lipgloss for your lids...LOL...looks nice for a few hours and then you need to reapply!

Anyway, I may use it on my no make-up low make-up days.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone remember a few weeks ago Saks accidentally put some LMdB items on sale. Then LMdB said something about it being an accidental cyber monday promotion. Do you think they will have a sale tomorrow?


----------



## mermuse (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone remember a few weeks ago Saks accidentally put some LMdB items on sale. Then LMdB said something about it being an accidental cyber monday promotion. Do you think they will have a sale tomorrow?

I was wondering the same thing, but I also wonder if they depleted their stock they were willing to give up for that price when they did that.

Maybe my browsers are behaving all screwy, but I can't even get LMdB to come up on the site.


----------



## shirleyb (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So funny you are saying that. Today I decided to try the Champagne shadow again for some reason. So I put it all over my lid (no primer). Then I dusted a neutral cream color powder shadow over it. (just to tone down the shimmer).

I ran out to do some holiday shopping and the next time I looked in the mirror it was hours later and all still looked good. No creasing, but it did start to fade.

I actually liked it though.

It's definitely not like a normal cream shadow at all. I think you need to treat it like just a sheer wash of color for your lids. Actually it's more like lipgloss for your lids...LOL...looks nice for a few hours and then you need to reapply!

Anyway, I may use it on my no make-up low make-up days.
That's the perfect way to describe it!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was wondering the same thing, but I also wonder if they depleted their stock they were willing to give up for that price when they did that.

Maybe my browsers are behaving all screwy, but I can't even get LMdB to come up on the site.

It's not you, I can't find LMdB anywhere for sale on their site.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

If you look on FB someone posted that they heard LMdB was leaving Saks and wanted to know if it was true.

There isn't any reply yet.

You are right, there is no more Le Metier on the Saks website!

I wonder if the accidental sale had something to do with it?

Or maybe Saks knew it's partnership with LMdB was coming to an end so they wanted to get rid of inventory?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

My friend got her box!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a KALEIDOSCOPE!!!!!!!
It's called Cheeky Chic. It's a face kit w/ 2 pink blushes (a cool pink and a warm pink, a light bronze highlighter and a sparkly highlighter) I haven't seen it on the phone w/ her now shrieking!!!!

She said it is GORGEOUS.
Came in a red box with a black bow!!!

She is blown away!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine is coming tomorrow.

Of course I looked at the spoiler already....sounds great!


----------



## Babs (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks!! BEST cyber Monday everrr!!



> My friend got her box!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 2, 2013)

So happy!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend got her box!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a KALEIDOSCOPE!!!!!!!
It's called Cheeky Chic. It's a face kit w/ 2 pink blushes (a cool pink and a warm pink, a light bronze highlighter and a sparkly highlighter) I haven't seen it on the phone w/ her now shrieking!!!!

She said it is GORGEOUS.
Came in a red box with a black bow!!!

She is blown away!

 
Sounds awesome, can't wait to get it!! I don't use blushes or highlighters at all but it will make a great stocking stuffer for my mum so I'm still super excited!


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed for variations!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I already received a blush kaleidoscope in my August box and it looks extremely similar


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 2, 2013)

By my estimations we have gotten about $687 or so in products since August. I LOVE this company!


----------



## lloronita (Dec 2, 2013)

Powder or creme?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Powder or creme?
powder


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you hear my hypersonic squealing from over here? Even better than what I had hoped for!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can you hear my hypersonic squealing from over here? Even better than what I had hoped for!
I couldn't hear your squealing over my own!

Totally awesome.

It's a pre-release or soon to be released btw.

This was one of the holiday items the SA at Bergdorf's is expecting to arrive shortly.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can you hear my hypersonic squealing from over here? Even better than what I had hoped for!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't hear your squealing over my own!

Totally awesome.
It's so quiet here because I just lost my voice from the squealing. I can still hear you two, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 2, 2013)

The colors are much more beautiful in person and are gorgeous! They blend so nicely too. I'm in love.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 2, 2013)

Exactly what I wanted... YES!!


----------



## Soxi (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine came today as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I also received the Kaleidoscope Face Kit in "Cheeky Chic". Last time they send a Kaleidoscope I received the lip gloss one. I imagine there will be variations and that they'll make sure that the people who received the face kit last time, will get another kind of Kaleidoscope this time. I am very happy with the face kit, I am hoping for an eye shadow one before the sup is up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I just recieved my box


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And while it is absolutely gorgeous it is another cheek kaleidoscope. I am so torn, I don't know whether or not to write them since I received the cheek one in August. I feel like I'm acting ungrateful, it's just that I was so hoping for a different one to try instead of pretty much a dup. Maybe I'll just gift this one.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Well I just recieved my box
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I understand your disappointment &amp; I would totally feel the same way. If it were me, I would write them a really nice email and see what they have to say. It's worth a try ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I just recieved my box And while it is absolutely gorgeous it is another cheek kaleidoscope. I am so torn, I don't know whether or not to write them since I received the cheek one in August. I feel like I'm acting ungrateful, it's just that I was so hoping for a different one to try instead of pretty much a dup. Maybe I'll just gift this one.
Aren't the colors different?

Or is it really a dupe?


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well I just recieved my box And while it is absolutely gorgeous it is another cheek kaleidoscope. I am so torn, I don't know whether or not to write them since I received the cheek one in August. I feel like I'm acting ungrateful, it's just that I was so hoping for a different one to try instead of pretty much a dup. Maybe I'll just gift this one.
Personally, I'd just let it'd be. While this sub isn't a gift or anything, I don't think its really something to complain about, since its not the same item.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend got her box!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a KALEIDOSCOPE!!!!!!!
It's called Cheeky Chic. It's a face kit w/ 2 pink blushes (a cool pink and a warm pink, a light bronze highlighter and a sparkly highlighter) I haven't seen it on the phone w/ her now shrieking!!!!

She said it is GORGEOUS.
Came in a red box with a black bow!!!

She is blown away!

 
I just had all kinds of hear attacks after reading that! Cant wait for my box.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can you hear my hypersonic squealing from over here? Even better than what I had hoped for!



 now all im missing is an eye one.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine came today as well. I also received the Kaleidoscope Face Kit in "Cheeky Chic". Last time they send a Kaleidoscope I received the lip gloss one. I imagine there will be variations and that they'll make sure that the people who received the face kit last time, will get another kind of Kaleidoscope this time. I am very happy with the face kit, I am hoping for an eye shadow one before the sup is up.














Me too! I am so glad I got this sub I was a bit nervous about the price in the beginning but its definitely worth it.


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I love this month's box! I'm getting mine on Thursday- can't wait!!


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 2, 2013)

> Aren't the colors different? Or is it really a dupe?


 I just checked and they are pretty much one shade off except for 1 that is a totally new shade. But it will be perfect for my mom.. She'll love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just checked and they are pretty much one shade off except for 1 that is a totally new shade. But it will be perfect for my mom.. She'll love it




That is a shame. I didn't realize this one was so close to the original one.

Well at least you have an amazing gift for your mom.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

Question for everyone who got their box already...

Would you consider the 3rd color a light bronzer or a tawny blush?

And the 4th color is a highlighter correct?
Thanks!


----------



## reepy (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it could be used as either, though it may be a slightly more of a tawny blush.  The highlighter for me is really not great --- way to light even when blended.  I love it otherwise.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it could be used as either, though it may be a slightly more of a tawny blush.  The highlighter for me is really not great --- way to light even when blended.  I love it otherwise.
Thanks. Did you try mixing it with another color?

I find that helps...ALSO...

The Kaleidoscopes are meant to be layered, so you can customize your perfect shades.
I put a little of the pink color (second one) with the light color and it worked out nicely!

Love the tawny blush concept.
That is a color I don't have!


----------



## reepy (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks. Did you try mixing it with another color?

I find that helps...ALSO...

The Kaleidoscopes are meant to be layered, so you can customize your perfect shades.
I put a little of the pink color (second one) with the light color and it worked out nicely!

Love the tawny blush concept.
That is a color I don't have!
I layered the blushes but I didn't try that with the highlighter.  Seems counter-intuitive for a highlighter.  Have you tried that?


----------



## IffB (Dec 2, 2013)

> Me too! I am so glad I got this sub I was a bit nervous about the price in the beginning but its definitely worth it.


 Tried to be spoiler free... But soo glad I peeked! LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 2, 2013)

Can the tawny color be used as a contour? I have a Dior contour that I bought years ago that makes my cheek bones look sky high- Im finally hitting pan &amp; I've been secretly hoping/praying to get one from le metier. I'm so excited for this kaleidoscope- best holiday gift EVER!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can the tawny color be used as a contour? I have a Dior contour that I bought years ago that makes my cheek bones look sky high- Im finally hitting pan &amp; I've been secretly hoping/praying to get one from le metier. I'm so excited for this kaleidoscope- best holiday gift EVER!!!
It can for sure. Obviously it depends on your skin tone. Probably would work best on light to medium skin. But it's a very neutral tawny color.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I layered the blushes but I didn't try that with the highlighter.  Seems counter-intuitive for a highlighter.  Have you tried that?
Yes. I have tried that. It makes the blush a little frostier and shimmery.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2013)

> It can for sure. Obviously it depends on your skin tone. Probably would work best on light to medium skin. But it's a very neutral tawny color.


 "SQUEEL"...... Thanks LisaLeah!!! Perfect for my creamy complexion ... Can't wait to get home from work &amp; play with my new pretties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2013)

I couldn't wait... I stopped home in the middle of appointments and my little package was there waiting!!!   I spent my lunch playing and I must say that this kaleidoscope is AMAZING!!   The guys on the construction site ( I run a building/remodeling company with my sister) are probably wondering why I look so pretty today-  I swear they were looking at me different... its all because of the kaleidoscope...lol!!!


----------



## Soxi (Dec 3, 2013)

> It can for sure. Obviously it depends on your skin tone. Probably would work best on light to medium skin. But it's a very neutral tawny color.


 I have been using got to contour and I love it! Works far better than the matte bronzer that I had been using, but I have very fair skin.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 3, 2013)

Loving this month's box, from the presentation to what was inside!  Cannot wait to play with it.

I was holding my breath as I was opening it, hoping it wasn't the eye kaleidoscope I just got as a GWP.  So happy to see it's something brand spanking new.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving this month's box, from the presentation to what was inside!  Cannot wait to play with it.

I was holding my breath as I was opening it, hoping it wasn't the eye kaleidoscope I just got as a GWP.  So happy to see it's something brand spanking new.
I'm just madly in love with every single color. I could not be more pleased with this month. The colors are perfect.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 3, 2013)

If anyone is looking to sell or trade theirs, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and let me know what you are seeking)


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone is looking to sell or trade theirs, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and let me know what you are seeking)

Same here! If anyone wants to trade any of their LMdB items (except for the cream shadow), please let me know.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 3, 2013)

I won't be able to pick up my box until Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. From the picture though it doesn't look very women of color friendly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone is looking to sell or trade theirs, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and let me know what you are seeking)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here! If anyone wants to trade any of their LMdB items (except for the cream shadow), please let me know.
I can't say definitively until I get mine in the mail but I may be up for trading.  Most blushes don't work for me because I have too much pink/red undertones.  I have no idea what I'd want to trade for but it seems a shame to let such a beautiful set just sit in my makeup drawer when someone could be enjoying it.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here! If anyone wants to trade any of their LMdB items (except for the cream shadow), please let me know.


Oh the great cream shadow...Maybe that's why Saks isn't carrying LMdB any more since that was one of their exclusive items.

Hah, I kid! I'm sure someone somewhere loves the cream shadow.  It was an interesting concept, I'll give them that.  Those shadows just hate me.

Anyway, I got my gift and it really is more lovely than I anticipated especially layering the colors with the tawny part used on the underside and the highlighter on the upper area.  The only thing is I feel like a fair bit of powder came loose when I used the brush so much so that I was worried it was using too much/going to make a mess of the whole thing.  It sparked a memory of a brief visit to the counter to swatch lip creams where an entire blush part of one of the kaleidoscope pans broke into pieces and fell out when I was examining it.  I stuffed it and shards of blush back in before the woman that the counter came back.  I don't remember doing anything to cause it, just the horror of cramming it back in in the already uncomfortable $$$$ makeup counter fear zone.  I just hope these aren't so finely milled that they are as fragile.   I also can't believe I never noticed before that the kaleidoscopes all have mirrors on top of them.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't say definitively until I get mine in the mail but I may be up for trading.  Most blushes don't work for me because I have too much pink/red undertones.  I have no idea what I'd want to trade for but it seems a shame to let such a beautiful set just sit in my makeup drawer when someone could be enjoying it.
Keep us posted! I do have some Bobbi Brown and Smashbox products coming my way.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't be able to pick up my box until Saturday



.

From the picture though it doesn't look very women of color friendly







Actually it may work for you. The 2nd color especially. The 1st one too. (they are more vibrant in person than the photo's)

The only one that may not work is the tawny blush/bronzer.

Let us know what you think when you pick up your box!

And you can always use any of them for shadows if they don't work as blushers.

I can see the tawny one being a great nude base for the lid. And the highlighter a good under brow highlighter.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't say definitively until I get mine in the mail but I may be up for trading.  Most blushes don't work for me because I have too much pink/red undertones.  I have no idea what I'd want to trade for but it seems a shame to let such a beautiful set just sit in my makeup drawer when someone could be enjoying it.
I sent some items in PM.  I also can trade a Pretty in Punk kaleidoscope for someone that would like to do so.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't be able to pick up my box until Saturday



.

From the picture though it doesn't look very women of color friendly







Actually it may work for you. The 2nd color especially. The 1st one too. (they are more vibrant in person than the photo's)

The only one that may not work is the tawny blush/bronzer.

Let us know what you think when you pick up your box!

And you can always use any of them for shadows if they don't work as blushers.

I can see the tawny one being a great nude base for the lid. And the highlighter a good under brow highlighter.

Thanks for the tips! I cant a wait to get my box.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 6, 2013)

What are people's thoughts now that they've had a few days to play with the face kaleidoscope?  I've been layering the first 3 colors over each other and using the highlighter on the tops of my cheeks, bridge of nose, and temples.  The colors work well for my complexion, but they do seem better suited for those who are fair to medium complected.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are people's thoughts now that they've had a few days to play with the face kaleidoscope?  I've been layering the first 3 colors over each other and using the highlighter on the tops of my cheeks, bridge of nose, and temples.  The colors work well for my complexion, but they do seem better suited for those who are fair to medium complected.




The colors look GREAT on you...really fresh faced!

Believe it or not, I haven't played with mine yet.

(except for hand swatches)

But I will try layering the first 3 colors like you did!

Love it!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been wearing it everyday since I got it Monday I believe it was. I've mainly been using the top pink color and contouring with the tawny-ish color and then using the highlighter. I really love it. I can't tell if it will work on darker skin, but I'm thinking with enough layered the top pink should still work on most medium skin tones and possibly darker.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm still waiting for mine. Stupid UPS operational delays!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are people's thoughts now that they've had a few days to play with the face kaleidoscope?  I've been layering the first 3 colors over each other and using the highlighter on the tops of my cheeks, bridge of nose, and temples.  The colors work well for my complexion, but they do seem better suited for those who are fair to medium complected.

Looks great on you! I left the box wrapped up on my mum's desk because I knew I wouldn't be using anything in this kaleidoscope as I actually don't use blush/highlighters/bronzer. This was on Wednesday (it got delivered a day early!) right before I went out to a show for the night, but she hasn't said anything about it at all lol.


----------



## lmda (Dec 6, 2013)

For anyone who hasn't seen the facebook post:

"We are working on big plans with Nordstrom for our business. Matt, we did decide to exit Saks after we were unable to build the same client experience inside their stores that we have built in our other retail partners doors. This decision will allow us to focus more energy on Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales - as well as our independent retail partners. XO LMdB."

Too bad I missed the big sale, my holiday budget didn't include those treats. The Saks near me didn't carry LMdB anyway so no big loss, although my Norstrom doesn't either. Thankful for internet swatchers, keep up the good work!

Also, I got the cheek kaleidoscope in the first box, but was sooo jealous of the face kaleidoscope. I don't consider this month a repeat at all! The highlighter is very natural, the bronzer doesn't turn red on me, and the blushes look a lot less neon on me than the pinks in the cheek kaleidoscope. Still loving the more golden shades in the cheek set and having fun playing with all of them together.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lmda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who hasn't seen the facebook post:

"We are working on big plans with Nordstrom for our business. Matt, we did decide to exit Saks after we were unable to build the same client experience inside their stores that we have built in our other retail partners doors. This decision will allow us to focus more energy on Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales - as well as our independent retail partners. XO LMdB."

Too bad I missed the big sale, my holiday budget didn't include those treats. The Saks near me didn't carry LMdB anyway so no big loss, although my Norstrom doesn't either. Thankful for internet swatchers, keep up the good work!

Also, I got the cheek kaleidoscope in the first box, but was sooo jealous of the face kaleidoscope. I don't consider this month a repeat at all! The highlighter is very natural, the bronzer doesn't turn red on me, and the blushes look a lot less neon on me than the pinks in the cheek kaleidoscope. Still loving the more golden shades in the cheek set and having fun playing with all of them together.
So glad to hear the colors of the two cheek kaleidoscopes are different enough!

I think these colors are a bit more universal than the other ones?

I have the face kaleidoscope and I think I prefer the cheek one actually.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still waiting for mine. Stupid UPS operational delays!
That goes under the category of "highly annoying".

Please post your comments/reaction when you finally get the k'scope.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 6, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I won't be able to pick up my box until Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


 So I swatched them on my hand and I don't think they'll work for me. The pinks look chalky on my skin the taupe I can't even see, the highlight however is nice. But i consider one out of 4 a bust(I would never buy a palette where only one of four items worked for me). So all in all I'm disappointed that this item wasn't an item that all color ranges could use. Smh


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I swatched them on my hand and I don't think they'll work for me. The pinks look chalky on my skin the taupe I can't even see, the highlight however is nice. But i consider one out of 4 a bust(I would never buy a palette where only one of four items worked for me). So all in all I'm disappointed that this item wasn't an item that all color ranges could use. Smh
I am so sorry.

I mean it is always a crap shoot whether or not colors or products will be right for you when you sign up for any sub.

But maybe you can trade it?

Especially if it is just lightly swatched.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 6, 2013)

Yea I'm going to try to trade it. And for the record, although I'm disappointed in this months gift I still love this box subscription!!! Definitely worth the money and I hope I'm lucky enough to be able to sign up next year too.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 6, 2013)

> Yea I'm going to try to trade it. And for the record, although I'm disappointed in this months gift I still love this box subscription!!! Definitely worth the money and I hope I'm lucky enough to be able to sign up next year too.


 I'd be interested in trading for it!


----------



## Babs (Dec 6, 2013)

the first month, my k'scope was the silver chrome lipgloss set. It felt more sturdy and the mirror is magnetic. The black one (thought I love it to bits) feels plastic-y like it might snap off if i'm not too careful. Am I crazy?


----------



## Deareux (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lmda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who hasn't seen the facebook post:

"We are working on big plans with Nordstrom for our business. Matt, we did decide to exit Saks after we were unable to build the same client experience inside their stores that we have built in our other retail partners doors. This decision will allow us to focus more energy on Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales - as well as our independent retail partners. XO LMdB."

Too bad I missed the big sale, my holiday budget didn't include those treats. The Saks near me didn't carry LMdB anyway so no big loss, although my Norstrom doesn't either. Thankful for internet swatchers, keep up the good work!

Also, I got the cheek kaleidoscope in the first box, but was sooo jealous of the face kaleidoscope. I don't consider this month a repeat at all! The highlighter is very natural, the bronzer doesn't turn red on me, and the blushes look a lot less neon on me than the pinks in the cheek kaleidoscope. Still loving the more golden shades in the cheek set and having fun playing with all of them together.

Hmmmm...if they're planning to clear out stock, I think they would send all of the extra LMdB to Sak's OFF 5TH outlet stores. I actually have one of those nearby! Maybe in a few weeks, I'll go check to see if they've added LMdB stuff.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2013)

> the first month, my k'scope was the silver chrome lipgloss set. It felt more sturdy and the mirror is magnetic. The black one (thought I love it to bits) feels plastic-y like it might snap off if i'm not too careful. Am I crazy?Â


No, I absolutely agree with you! I have the lip kaleidoscope as well, and it feels so much sturdier and nicer than this one does. I'm thinking of moving the face pans over to the sliver kaleidoscope once I finish the lip glosses. The black one feels like it's going to break.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 6, 2013)

I love my new check kaleidescope- Im pretty fair &amp; creamy &amp; this pallette was made for me. All the colors blend so nicely. I've been using the pinks on my cheeks &amp; and up my cheek bones- the tawny in the hollows on my cheek bones and then highlighter on the top - wisping it up towards the corners of my eyes. Looks ulta fabulous!! I love these products- everything is ultra pigmented &amp; blends soooo beautifully!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2013)

Ooh, it's here! I almost missed it, though, because the UPS driver left it on top of my neigh it's mailbox instead of between my screen and front doors like most delivery drivers do. I haven't tried it yet, but I'm already in love! I was expecting the bronze shade to be darker and unwearable, but I do think I can figure out a way to work with it.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 6, 2013)

I think this has been easily my favorite month so far. I liked my lip kaleidoscope in the first box, but I'd much rather the convenience of a lip cream. I'm dying for their shadows especially after the video about their blending technique. I've got my finger crossed for an eye kaleidoscope before this is through so I can fully experience their method. I presume at least one lip cream is coming, and after snagging the two from the Saks sale, I'm super anxious. They are brilliant!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I think this has been easily my favorite month so far. I liked my lip kaleidoscope in the first box, but I'd much rather the convenience of a lip cream. I'm dying for their shadows especially after the video about their blending technique. I've got my finger crossed for an eye kaleidoscope before this is through so I can fully experience their method. I presume at least one lip cream is coming, and after snagging the two from the Saks sale, I'm super anxious. They are brilliant!


 There's a gal on the Popsugar swaps and trade that's trading her "pretty in punk" eye shadow kaleidescope, if your interested in trading for one. Its one of the last posts on that forum- super easy to find. It's an amazing array of colors- super fun to play with &amp; looks awesome with the black liquid liner we got in our first box. The colors blend together beautifully !!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 7, 2013)

> There's a gal on the Popsugar swaps and trade that's trading her "pretty in punk" eye shadow kaleidescope, if your interested in trading for one. Its one of the last posts on that forum- super easy to find. It's an amazing array of colors- super fun to play with &amp; looks awesome with the black liquid liner we got in our first box. The colors blend together beautifully !!


 I saw those and they look awesome! I'm just doubtful I have anything I could trade! It's worth a shot even if I have to buy something possibly. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## brandyk (Dec 7, 2013)

Ho hum haven't gotten mine yet. I requested an address change and I think mine was pulled and forgotten about. After I pinged them the label was generated today!


----------



## starr5747 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Hmmmm...if they're planning to clear out stock, I think they would send all of the extra LMdB to Sak's OFF 5TH outlet stores. I actually have one of those nearby! Maybe in a few weeks, I'll go check to see if they've added LMdB stuff.


 I didn't know that saks 5th outlet sold makeup!!! Guess I am heading over there!!


----------



## starr5747 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am in love with my k-scope. The highlighter powder is my absolute fav!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are people's thoughts now that they've had a few days to play with the face kaleidoscope?  I've been layering the first 3 colors over each other and using the highlighter on the tops of my cheeks, bridge of nose, and temples.  The colors work well for my complexion, but they do seem better suited for those who are fair to medium complected.




Looks great on you, I am still waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think this has been easily my favorite month so far. I liked my lip kaleidoscope in the first box, but I'd much rather the convenience of a lip cream. I'm dying for their shadows especially after the video about their blending technique. I've got my finger crossed for an eye kaleidoscope before this is through so I can fully experience their method. I presume at least one lip cream is coming, and after snagging the two from the Saks sale, I'm super anxious. They are brilliant!
I got the lip one in my first box, hoping for a shadow kaleidoscope and more lipstick.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was just looking at myUPS for other deliveries and noticed Metier Tribeca is showing up for a delivery on 12/16.  Anyone else have that?  I haven't ordered anything from them and I just got the blush k-scope at the end of last week...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2013)

> I was just looking at myUPS for other deliveries and noticed Metier Tribeca is showing up for a delivery on 12/16. Â Anyone else have that? Â I haven't ordered anything from them and I just got the blush k-scope at the end of last week...


 I've got one listed for the 17th. I'm thinking they're just prepping January far ahead of time since I've seen similar things happen before.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've got one listed for the 17th. I'm thinking they're just prepping January far ahead of time since I've seen similar things happen before.
Oh ok, that makes sense, especially with a lot of people probably taking off for the holidays.


----------



## starr5747 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea I have one that says the 12th on it. But it would be great if it was an extra bonus!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Dec 10, 2013)

they ALWAYs prepare their shipping labels early. i got my december box today. gorgeous. and then my grandma stole it. seriously, it's on her vanity now.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, my upsmychoice is showing the Metier package as scheduled to be delivered by the end of day today.  Eh?  UPS just came by but that doesn't mean they didn't just bring it downstairs although the tracking has no references to locations it has been.

I now see with details that it says beauty vault January.  I think they just created the label on the 10th and projected the quick shipping to give it to me today which is odd considering they don't have it.  Anyway, that's what it is.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2013)

Just saw this on Le Metier's FB page.....I feel trouble.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"We are working on a BIG idea for www.metierbeaute.com for next week. Everyone save some of your Holiday spending for Sunday night ... this one is BIG and VERY limited edition. You will LOVE it. XO LMdB"


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Just saw this on Le Metier's FB page.....I feel trouble.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "We are working on a BIG idea for www.metierbeaute.com for next week. Everyone save some of your Holiday spending for Sunday night ... this one is BIG and VERY limited edition. You will LOVE it. XO LMdB"


 I know you were trouble when you walked iiiiiiin! Someone distract me on Sunday night!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know you were trouble when you walked iiiiiiin! Someone distract me on Sunday night!
Ha!

You will want to avoid me completely on Sunday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Oops! That was supposed to be "knew"! Auto correct doesn't recognize Taylor Swift lyrics! LOL


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this on Le Metier's FB page.....I feel trouble.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"We are working on a BIG idea for www.metierbeaute.com for next week. Everyone save some of your Holiday spending for Sunday night ... this one is BIG and VERY limited edition. You will LOVE it. XO LMdB"
Uh oh.  I'll be there




.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2013)

Uh oh is right. Here's what LMdB posted in response to spoilers....

"All we can say is 8pm EST we go live with a new program - available to those that get in first (we have limited slots available). It should get everyone quite excited. XO LMdB"

This is very very very bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't decide what's worse...going for it or not going for it.

Let's see what it is.....maybe an easy decision once we know.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

I love it when bad means good (in terms of makeup that is)


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2013)

So since it's super snowy, sleety and overall sucky weather wise here, I've been trapped at home wanting to shop for stuff I totally don't need.

But I keep thinking about the LMdB post saying to "save some of your holiday spending for Sunday night".

What do we think it is?

They have limited "slots" available?!

I need a spoiler...asap!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So since it's super snowy, sleety and overall sucky weather wise here, I've been trapped at home wanting to shop for stuff I totally don't need.

But I keep thinking about the LMdB post saying to "save some of your holiday spending for Sunday night".

What do we think it is?

They have limited "slots" available?!

I need a spoiler...asap!
Hmmm, that is intriguing.  It doesn't sound like they are just opening up more slots in the current subscription service, so I don't really know.  Perhaps it's a subscription service that could be more customizable, which would include their foundations/concealers/etc?  A customizable subscription service would be VERY appealing. 

Or a "kaleidoscope of the month" subscription?  I'd totally go for that



.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, it's 8:05, am I missing something on their site?


----------



## hfs2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, I don't think so, I am waiting too...nothing has popped up to my knowledge.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 15, 2013)

Joining the waiting club! I feel like I must be missingi t?


----------



## hfs2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

I hear you! I am trying to study for a final but instead keep refreshing the LMDB facebook, site and twitter page


----------



## hfs2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

1xMonthly Kaleidoscope Program


----------



## lloronita (Dec 15, 2013)

They now have a monthly kaleidoscope listed at $225 for a 3 month sign-up.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 15, 2013)

I just saw that too. I think I'll pass. I like the kaleidoscopes, but not that much for 3 of them. at that price.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They now have a monthly kaleidoscope listed at $225 for a 3 month sign-up.
is that a good deal really?  it's $75 each.  doesnt blow me away like the VIP program.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2013)

Man, I wish I could go for this, but on top of not really having the money right now, I have *way* too much makeup right now to be able to justify this.  I probably won't even sign back up for the VIP program when it reopens in the summer.  I do like the idea that all three will work together as one collection, though.

This seems kind of odd:  The program starts in *April*, not January.  The Kaleidoscopes will go out in April, May, and June.  I wonder why they're delaying the first shipment until then.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is that a good deal really?  it's $75 each.  doesnt blow me away like the VIP program.
Agreed, I think 150 would've been my max for 3 months of kaleidoscopes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is that a good deal really?  it's $75 each.  doesnt blow me away like the VIP program.
It's not nearly the same dollar value as the VIP program...the Kaleidoscopes are highly collectible though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not nearly the same dollar value as the VIP program...the Kaleidoscopes are highly collectible though.
Ok, I'm torn.


----------



## hfs2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought it because I love the the quality of LMDB and the layering effects. I always reach for their makeup but I can see why others would choose not to purchase the deal. It can be really hard to find a kaleidoscope of LMDB even on Ebay for less than 75.


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hfs2111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought it because I love the the quality of LMDB and the layering effects. I always reach for their makeup but I can see why others would choose not to purchase the deal. It can be really hard to find a kaleidoscope of LMDB even on Ebay for less than 75.
I think if my collection of blush, eyeshadow, and lipstick was smaller, I'd be more interested. I already have pretty much every color of all three though, in brands I consider to be good quality. While I LOVE lmdb, I can't really justify a kaleidoscope sub in addition to the VIP, with all the make up I have. Especially since I'm trying to get out of the "collector" mindset in regards to make up.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

I went for it. But ONLY because I am collecting kaleidoscopes and I am not normal when it comes to these things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly I can understand why you would want to pass.

This isn't a major value in my opinion. You can buy a kaleidoscope in the colors you choose and know you will wear for only $20 more per kaleidoscope. Plus I don't find the lip kaleidoscopes to be of the same value as say eye or cheek. They don't last nearly as long. I hit pan on my lip K relatively quickly (in about a week)...it will take years to hit pan on a shadow.

Being part of the VIP program got us all spoiled. For only $120 more,  we get a YEAR of goodies. And so far we received TWO kaleidoscopes with 7 more months to go.

And if any one has any regrets, you can sign up for the next Kaleidoscope quarterly.

Silly question, do you think we will get the leaf ornament GWP w/ this purchase? I have a friend who would FLIP over that ornament for her tree.

It looks stunning.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/monthly-kaleidoscope-program I think I found it, is it the 3 kaleidoscope for $225?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/monthly-kaleidoscope-program

I think I found it, is it the 3 kaleidoscope for $225?
yes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or a "kaleidoscope of the month" subscription?  I'd totally go for that




.
And you were right!!!!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And you were right!!!!!!
Ha!  I do love the kaleidoscopes, but at just $20 less than the regular price, I'm going to pass.  I'll be eagerly awaiting what you get, however, so please post photos as they arrive



.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha!  I do love the kaleidoscopes, but at just $20 less than the regular price, I'm going to pass.  I'll be eagerly awaiting what you get, however, so please post photos as they arrive



.
I totally understand...and agree (even though I caved).


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol, I just realized it took over an hr for my phone to post my last comment. I found it about ten after 8, but the post made me look late to the party. I passed, I was hopping it was to join the monthly sub.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This seems kind of odd:  The program starts in *April*, not January.  The Kaleidoscopes will go out in April, May, and June.  I wonder why they're delaying the first shipment until then.
According to their FB, they may customize the kaleidoscopes. Especially when it comes to face.

They said they will be sending out an email to everyone who signed up to get specifics.

So that would explain the delay.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, What does everyone think of their subscription? I just got another invitation and I'm wondering if the makeup is worth the price? Compared to say, UD, MUFE etc, the higher end brands that Sephora sells. I am cringing at the price, however, when I look at how much I spent at Sephora this year,  it's less than six months of makeup from them. I just haven't tried it, I'm considering an order from Dermstore to see what the makeup feels like. If anyone has any they are interested in selling or trading please let me know. I appreciate everyone's input, it's hugely appreciated!!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, What does everyone think of their subscription? I just got another invitation and I'm wondering if the makeup is worth the price? Compared to say, UD, MUFE etc, the higher end brands that Sephora sells. I am cringing at the price, however, when I look at how much I spent at Sephora this year,  it's less than six months of makeup from them. I just haven't tried it, I'm considering an order from Dermstore to see what the makeup feels like. If anyone has any they are interested in selling or trading please let me know. I appreciate everyone's input, it's hugely appreciated!!
Wait you got an invitation? Does this mean that they're opening the VIP Vault again?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, What does everyone think of their subscription? I just got another invitation and I'm wondering if the makeup is worth the price? Compared to say, UD, MUFE etc, the higher end brands that Sephora sells. I am cringing at the price, however, when I look at how much I spent at Sephora this year,  it's less than six months of makeup from them. I just haven't tried it, I'm considering an order from Dermstore to see what the makeup feels like. If anyone has any they are interested in selling or trading please let me know. I appreciate everyone's input, it's hugely appreciated!!
I too am a huge fan of both UD and MUFE. However I am now an even bigger fan of LMdB.

It's not exactly an apples to apples comparison. UD has amazingly pigmented shadows and awesome liners. MUFE is an incredible make up artists brand. Le Metier is a luxury brand.

It is of extremely high quality. And the customer service is impeccable. It's in a different league.

It all depends on your needs. The kaleidoscopes are amazing. And totally unique.  But this new subscription is a splurge. You can easily just bite the bullet and buy one or two kaleidoscopes you want and know you will use. (and forfeit the program). Or sign up for the subscription and be prepared to take a little bit of risk (in order to get something exclusive, potentially customized and about $20 a kaleidoscope cheaper)

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## srmmrr (Dec 15, 2013)

I caved as well.  Given the value that I've received for the current subscription, it was way easier for me to take the risk on this one.  If I end up with kaleidoscopes that don't work for me, hopefully someone will be willing to buy them on ebay, or I can trade them for other items that I will use here on MUT.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I would really like to see a mascara in our January box.  I have never tried a LMDB mascara.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 15, 2013)

It was pretty easy for me to skip this.  I love the kaleidoscopes but I really love the variety of products i'm getting from the sub already.  Even if I didn't get another k-scope as part of regular sub I'd still be really happy with it.  If I buy another k-scope, it's likely to be eyeshadow and I can't see myself buying more than one of those since I already have one and that'd be $95.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you all get though.  I really love this company's makeup!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't put LMDB in the same league as UD and I love UD so it's not a knock against that brand.  If you get a chance to get in on the VIP Vault don't even hesitate to purchase! We've already gotten almost $700 in products in just 5 months. It's more than double what we paid at still have 7 months to go! I love every single product we've gotten except the cream shadows which I haven't really given a chance. Their liquid eyeliner,lipsticks and lip glosses are ridiculously awesome!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I am really loving the black creme shadow. It creates a nice little "veil" over my regular shadow. I don't do eye liner or heavy mascara because I don't like the way it looks on me, but the black over the soft pink creates just enough darkness. I love it!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok, I may just splurge and give it to myself for the holidays and just not tell hubby, LOL, you are all super convincing. I hate to wait until April for product though, wow, ouch.  I did get an invite and the Vault was open, if that's helpful to anyone? I'd love to hear more, I understand the high end, what would you compare it to? I dislike Dior and YSL, so I hope it's better quality than theirs.......


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh, and I think their prices have gone up significantly looking at the reviews online. It's $225 for three months. Is that what others are paying or is there another program I'm missing out on?

And if it's that much higher is it still worth it?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2013)

> Oh, and I think their prices have gone up significantly looking at the reviews online. It's $225 for three months. Is that what others are paying or is there another program I'm missing out on? And if it's that much higher is it still worth it?


 That sounds like the three-month Kaleidoscope sub, not the long VIP sub. Two completely different subs.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 16, 2013)

I have no idea how to find the other. I bit the bullet and signed up. I'd love to find the monthly one, but cant.....I was only offered the keiledescope one. I wonder why? Does anyone know where I can find the monthly one? This was advertised as their membership program...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no idea how to find the other. I bit the bullet and signed up. I'd love to find the monthly one, but cant.....I was only offered the keiledescope one. I wonder why? Does anyone know where I can find the monthly one? This was advertised as their membership program...
The monthly subscription is closed. It won't open again until june or july.  The kaleidoscope offer is the only program they have available now.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm so bummed. I was incredibly hopeful just to have my hopes dashed, sigh. Well if anyone does not want their membership anymore please, please pm me. Same goes for things for sale/trade. Thanks! Now I'll probably lurk til I can be one of the chosen ones *rueful smile*


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so bummed. I was incredibly hopeful just to have my hopes dashed, sigh. Well if anyone does not want their membership anymore please, please pm me. Same goes for things for sale/trade. Thanks! Now I'll probably lurk til I can be one of the chosen ones *rueful smile*
Keep lurking because I missed the sign up in July and then magically at the end of September they opened up memberships for 50 more and I jumped on that deal! Best money I've spent. You never know when they might do it again!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 17, 2013)

> Keep lurking because I missed the sign up in July and then magically at the end of September they opened up memberships for 50 more and I jumped on that deal! Best money I've spent. You never know when they might do it again!


 Oh!! Where do we lurk?!?!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh!! Where do we lurk?!?!
I would stalk Le Metier's facebook page, this thread, and sign up for LMDB emails on their site if you haven't already!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would stalk Le Metier's facebook page, this thread, and sign up for LMDB emails on their site if you haven't already!
That's what I have been doing  too  . I really want that monthly sub. I have purchased at least 600 dollars worth of there stuff in the last few months and that sub is a steal.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2013)

Just got a UPS update that the January box will be shipping on Dec 30th.

Anyone else get an update?

I am so looking forward to January's box!

Any thoughts to what we are getting?

I always get post partum Christmas depression, but the thought of an LMdb box being sent so soon is making me very happy,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would Luv some sort of rejuvenating mask...do they even make such a thing?!? Any skin care product would be great... I'm needing a little help!! I've been applying masks like crazy- washing /exfoliating/ moisturizing - u get the drill- I need my glow back!!! Darn michigan winters.. Oooooh I would also like some of their lipsticks- a bright fun shade with a coordinating lip liner would be ultra Fab!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would Luv some sort of rejuvenating mask...do they even make such a thing?!? Any skin care product would be great... I'm needing a little help!! I've been applying masks like crazy- washing /exfoliating/ moisturizing - u get the drill- I need my glow back!!! Darn michigan winters..

Oooooh I would also like some of their lipsticks- a bright fun shade with a coordinating lip liner would be ultra Fab!!!
They totally make an awesome mask..it is a peel mask and it's amazeballs. This would be a happy dance product if they ever sent it!

I have a  hunch January will be a skincare/bodycare month. They are promoting their recently launched lifting and toning body serum a lot lately.

I hope we DON"T get it. I am beyond the help of a simple serum to lift and tone and would need a VAT to make a difference!!!!!

You could be right about a lipstick though.

Their new Hydra Creme lippies seem to be a big deal. Plus they just came out with some LE shades.

Bring it on!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2013)

> Just got a UPS update that the January box will be shipping on Dec 30th. Anyone else get an update? I am so looking forward to January's box! Any thoughts to what we are getting? I always get post partum Christmas depression, but the thought of an LMdb box being sent so soon is making me very happy,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine won't ship on Monday -- because it's showing as scanned through and leaving NYC a couple of hours ago! Projected delivery: the 7th.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine has already departed NJ... Woot Woot!! Estimated Delivery is Thurs- I bet it comes earlier!!!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 28, 2013)

I have an estimated delivery of Monday. Cant wait!!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine was scanned in yesterday! It shows up as delivery on the 6th on my calendar but the actual tracking page doesn't have an updated projected delivery date yet so I'm hoping it may be a little earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to get lipstick! (the tracking details still say Dec. 16 as the delivery date lol since the label was printed so early)


----------



## starr5747 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine won't be here until Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> question will be can I resist peeking at what everyone gets before I get my box??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine will be to my house on Monday, but I will not be there until Wednesday. I'm sure I'll be picking if I can computer access.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2013)

This company is so ON IT!

I can't believe we are getting our Jan boxes next week.

And it looks like it will be early in the week.

In less than 48 hours we should have spoilers.

And yes, if I am not the one posting...I will totally be peeking!

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine is scheduled for Jan. 3rd. I'm so excited!!!! I'm no beauty buy this year so my only products come from this sub! Oh and I did make an exception for if this sub reopens in July I'm able to repurchase because it's so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reepy (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got my package.  It might not be the most interesting thing to receive, but it is actually the one thing I need!



Spoiler


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree! I just finished mine so to have a new one to try is nice!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my package.  It might not be the most interesting thing to receive, but it is actually the one thing I need!



Spoiler










 Not exciting, but definitely needed!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2013)

> Not exciting, but definitely needed!


 Yup. It's kind of sad how excited I am to see this!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm actually pretty excited as well, I just ran out of a similar product and was looking to buy more.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. It's kind of sad how excited I am to see this!
I literally snorted with laughter when I read this.

It's very sad..but I am doing a happy dance too!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my package.  It might not be the most interesting thing to receive, but it is actually the one thing I need!



Spoiler










 Not as high value as some of the other months but a great product to start the year with. I am really happy we are getting this.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2013)

Crying in a corner... I was so excited for some ultra fab new item... can't win every month. I'm sure it's a great product &amp; all but It's just not very fun. I'm pretty devoted to koh gen do cleansing spa water...


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Crying in a corner... I was so excited for some ultra fab new item... can't win every month. I'm sure it's a great product &amp; all but It's just not very fun. I'm pretty devoted to koh gen do cleansing spa water...
I too am a devoted Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water user, but maybe we can rotate it in and out. I JUST bought 6 travel sized bottles of the spa water on the Hautelook sale.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2013)

I just tried it.....

It left my skin incredibly soft and smooth.
Unusually so.

I was barely wearing makeup today. (It was a stay home stay indoors day for me).
So I can't attest to it's removal powers, but my skin really felt nice afterwards.
 
Looking forward to hearing everyone else's reaction.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2013)

> I too am a devoted Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water user, but maybe we can rotate it in and out. I JUST bought 6 travel sized bottles of the spa water on the Hautelook sale.


 Ill totally add it in to the rotation- I'm not a hoarder- A total user!!! I'm always using like 3-4 of the same product/different brands at a time- my shower is the most ridiculous specticle- products just make me happy!!! Thank god hubby is a good sport


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried it.....

It left my skin incredibly soft and smooth.
Unusually so.

I was barely wearing makeup today. (It was a stay home stay indoors day for me).
So I can't attest to it's removal powers, but my skin really felt nice afterwards.
 
Looking forward to hearing everyone else's reaction.

Did you use it on your whole face?  It looks like the label just says eyes and lips, but I'm really curious about whether it would be okay to use to remove my bb cream.  That stuff *loves* to stick around forever and ever.  
In December news, I keep forgetting about my face Kaleidoscope.  I haven't even swatched it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you use it on your whole face?  It looks like the label just says eyes and lips, but I'm really curious about whether it would be okay to use to remove my bb cream.  That stuff *loves* to stick around forever and ever.  
In December news, I keep forgetting about my face Kaleidoscope.  I haven't even swatched it.  

Yes I did actually....

I used it on my whole face.
I wasn't wearing any eye make up today. It was a stay inside, no need to do anything major makeup wise kind of day. I was wearing a light tinted moisturizer luminizer though. (Le Metier's Peau Vierge) So I tried it to clean my entire face. And I wiped it over my eyes, mostly to see if it stung or burned at all (it didn't...felt great). And also I confess, last night was a facial wipe kind of night. I didn't have energy to fully wash up. So it did pick up nano bits of mascara residue.
Sorry for the TMI.

Bottom line...my whole face felt soft and smooth.
I like this product a lot.
(have yet to try it with my UD eyeliners and MUFE aqua shadows)
But the real acid test will be my Missha BB cream removal.
I think it will be fab...this is an oil based makeup remover and oil is great at dissolving and removing Missha.


 
And try your December kaleidoscope ASAP. I have been using mine everyday since I got it.

I think it's the most perfect blush melange ever!

Especially if you have light to medium toned skin.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 3, 2014)

Got my box earlier!

I had some sparkly black lipstick on since I was goofing off with my makeup collection at home today and I tried this remover. I was really impressed at how easily the black came off but my lips started stinging afterwards. It's been 10 min and they still are. This is why I always just scrub my makeup off with soap and water lol.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you see that this product is available at amazon without branding?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0096YPP9M


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad to have this product because it's fun to try new stuff, but I think I'll stick with my Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water. I got a little haze on my contacts using the LMdB remover and that never happens with KGD. I'll definitely use this up though.

I'm already panicking that this sub ends in July! I hope they do it again!!!!!


----------



## softly (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you see that this product is available at amazon without branding?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0096YPP9M

I've been a heavy lurker of this thread since the third month, and I only felt compelled to join and comment now because this is so, _so_ disappointing to see from LMdB. I'm already a big fan of the brand, so even if I don't live in the States, this sub box seemed like a good deal. I have a forwarder send me the package every month and pay about $20 shipping and handling each time...

I don't mind lesser-value items but seeing a mostly identical, generic makeup remover branded with their logo as the sole product in a monthly box makes me really sad.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 4, 2014)

Also I checked the ingredients. It's the same.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 4, 2014)

I use a cleansing oil to remove my makeup, which does a good job of removing everything.  So, I doubt this will get much use, as I've already got a full bottle of Lancome's bi-phase makeup remover that sits untouched.

I did like the clean slate/New Year theme, although I was thinking it would be a facial cleanser before I opened the box.  Can't win 'em all, I guess




.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been a heavy lurker of this thread since the third month, and I only felt compelled to join and comment now because this is so, _so_ disappointing to see from LMdB. I'm already a big fan of the brand, so even if I don't live in the States, this sub box seemed like a good deal. I have a forwarder send me the package every month and pay about $20 shipping and handling each time...

I don't mind lesser-value items but seeing a mostly identical, generic makeup remover branded with their logo as the sole product in a monthly box makes me really sad.
Maybe next month will make up for it.  I'd be disappointed too if I was paying an extra $20 for shipping.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been a heavy lurker of this thread since the third month, and I only felt compelled to join and comment now because this is so, _so_ disappointing to see from LMdB. I'm already a big fan of the brand, so even if I don't live in the States, this sub box seemed like a good deal. I have a forwarder send me the package every month and pay about $20 shipping and handling each time...

I don't mind lesser-value items but seeing a mostly identical, generic makeup remover branded with their logo as the sole product in a monthly box makes me really sad.
I would be disappointed too...especially if I paid to have my box shipped internationally.

I wonder  if LMdB recently bought the rights to this make up remover and older stock from the PL company is being sold on Amazon?

It doesn't seem to be sold anywhere else online.

I would also assume that whatever kind of licensing or acquisition deal LMdB made with them, they probably aren't allowed to be selling the "generic" anymore.

Oh well, at least the reviews are all 5 star.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If it really bothers you, then you should email LMdB and find out what is going on. Who knows, they may appreciate you reaching out to them (especially if the PL company is not supposed to be selling the "generic" any longer.)

Edit: I just popped them an email. Will post when I get a reply.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2014)

Sign ups for the April - June "season" is open. Price $225 which breaks down to $75 per month.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sign ups for the April - June "season" is open. Price $225 which breaks down to $75 per month.
Yes..that is for their kaleidoscope program. They opened it a few weeks ago.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 4, 2014)

I just got back from being out of town, and I liked that I had a box to look forward to waiting when I got back. It's something I can use, but it feels underwhelming in comparison to other months. The only thing that feels odd to me though is the packaging feels kind of cheap compared to their other products and it does seem eerily similar to that amazon link. Oh well. At least it's something I can totally use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## softly (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be disappointed too...especially if I paid to have my box shipped internationally.

I wonder  if LMdB recently bought the rights to this make up remover and older stock from the PL company is being sold on Amazon?

It doesn't seem to be sold anywhere else online.

I would also assume that whatever kind of licensing or acquisition deal LMdB made with them, they probably aren't allowed to be selling the "generic" anymore.

Oh well, at least the reviews are all 5 star.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If it really bothers you, then you should email LMdB and find out what is going on. Who knows, they may appreciate you reaching out to them (especially if the PL company is not supposed to be selling the "generic" any longer.)

Edit: I just popped them an email. Will post when I get a reply.

Wow, thanks! I hope they reply.

Someone actually posted the Amazon link to their Facebook and I've been monitoring it (heh) and about a day later, the post of the disgruntled consumer vanished. I wish I had taken a screencap!


----------



## fifilamew (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, thanks! I hope they reply.

Someone actually posted the Amazon link to their Facebook and I've been monitoring it (heh) and about a day later, the post of the disgruntled consumer vanished. I wish I had taken a screencap!

It was me that posted! I posted sometime over the weekend and when I went to check for a reply I noticed that they already deleted it. I commented again so we'll see how fast they delete my second post... I imagine it won't take very long but this really makes me raise my brow at LMdB's business practices. I've been a long time and loyal buyer and repackaging and then blowing off a legitimate question makes me very frustrated and I'm seriously reconsidering buying anything from them ever again.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2014)

They replied and gave (in my opinion) a very honest and transparent response.

This is what they wrote....

We developed our make up remover almost a decade ago, in conjunction with a manufacturing partner.  We shared the costs and in return gave them the right to sell it direct, should they want to earn back those costs.  We are assuming that the listing on Amazon is them doing what is within their rights.

Meantime, this make up remover has been only used in The John Barrett Salon at Bergdorf Goodman and as a back bar item at our make up counters - never sold.  We get thousands of requests a year to sell it, and do not.

It's an expensive product to manufacture and features a lot of process technology to produce.

We sent it out in the January box as a test to see if our fans liked it.  We do not see the VIP program as an individual product per month, but as a collection you amass over 12 months.  So the items all work together.

We hope you use the make up remover and value it as part of the larger program.  We would love your feedback on its performance.

XO
LMdB


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2014)

I've created a new thread to discuss the new Spring Season.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140147/le-m-tier-de-beaut-monthly-kaleidoscope-program-spring-season/0_100


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 6, 2014)

I like the idea that they view the VIP program as a collection. I know we can all agree that their products are awesome!! My favorite product received to date is the lipstick from box 1- I'm constantly getting compliments on it!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sign ups for the April - June "season" is open. Price $225 which breaks down to $75 per month.
Yes..that is for their kaleidoscope program. They opened it a few weeks ago.


Ahh. So there are two different programs then?


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 6, 2014)

I know some people are upset by this month, but I'm content. I've never owned a good makeup remover, so I'm happy to try this out. As far as the value goes, we have already gotten our initial investment back and it's only half way over! I still love this box and really hope they do it again next year because I would definitely sign up!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And try your December kaleidoscope ASAP. I have been using mine everyday since I got it.

I think it's the most perfect blush melange ever!

Especially if you have light to medium toned skin.
 I also haven't really tried my december kaleidoscope yet! I swatched it and was happy with the colors but then I got busy moving and kinda forgot about it! I packed it in a box that should be delivered today or tomorrow, so I will take it out once it gets here and start using it!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like the idea that they view the VIP program as a collection. I know we can all agree that their products are awesome!! My favorite product received to date is the lipstick from box 1- I'm constantly getting compliments on it!!!
That lipstick is really great.  It's my go to red matte lipstick now.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They replied and gave (in my opinion) a very honest and transparent response.

This is what they wrote....

We developed our make up remover almost a decade ago, in conjunction with a manufacturing partner.  We shared the costs and in return gave them the right to sell it direct, should they want to earn back those costs.  We are assuming that the listing on Amazon is them doing what is within their rights.

Meantime, this make up remover has been only used in The John Barrett Salon at Bergdorf Goodman and as a back bar item at our make up counters - never sold.  We get thousands of requests a year to sell it, and do not.

It's an expensive product to manufacture and features a lot of process technology to produce.

We sent it out in the January box as a test to see if our fans liked it.  We do not see the VIP program as an individual product per month, but as a collection you amass over 12 months.  So the items all work together.

We hope you use the make up remover and value it as part of the larger program.  We would love your feedback on its performance.

XO
LMdB
I like that response.  Seems pretty straight forward to me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ahh. So there are two different programs then?
yes. The kaleidoscope program is just a quarterly program to get limited edition kaleidoscopes.

The VIP subscription program is a yearly program and you can receive any kind of LMdB products. The yearly program operates like a traditional sub box with luxury products.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 6, 2014)

That response was very helpful. I also love that they view it as a collection over 12 months. I could not be more pleased with the VIP boxes. I think we made our money back on month 3, and I've only not liked the cream eyeshadows. Everything else has been fabulous.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fifilamew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *softly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, thanks! I hope they reply.

Someone actually posted the Amazon link to their Facebook and I've been monitoring it (heh) and about a day later, the post of the disgruntled consumer vanished. I wish I had taken a screencap!

It was me that posted! I posted sometime over the weekend and when I went to check for a reply I noticed that they already deleted it. I commented again so we'll see how fast they delete my second post... I imagine it won't take very long but this really makes me raise my brow at LMdB's business practices. I've been a long time and loyal buyer and repackaging and then blowing off a legitimate question makes me very frustrated and I'm seriously reconsidering buying anything from them ever again.

Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They replied and gave (in my opinion) a very honest and transparent response.

This is what they wrote....

We developed our make up remover almost a decade ago, in conjunction with a manufacturing partner.  We shared the costs and in return gave them the right to sell it direct, should they want to earn back those costs.  We are assuming that the listing on Amazon is them doing what is within their rights.

Meantime, this make up remover has been only used in The John Barrett Salon at Bergdorf Goodman and as a back bar item at our make up counters - never sold.  We get thousands of requests a year to sell it, and do not.

It's an expensive product to manufacture and features a lot of process technology to produce.

We sent it out in the January box as a test to see if our fans liked it.  We do not see the VIP program as an individual product per month, but as a collection you amass over 12 months.  So the items all work together.

We hope you use the make up remover and value it as part of the larger program.  We would love your feedback on its performance.

XO
LMdB
I am satisfied with the response you got.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like the idea that they view the VIP program as a collection. I know we can all agree that their products are awesome!! My favorite product received to date is the lipstick from box 1- I'm constantly getting compliments on it!!!
I hope we get more lipsticks and I really want an eye kaleidoscope before the sub is over.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That response was very helpful. I also love that they view it as a collection over 12 months. I could not be more pleased with the VIP boxes. I think we made our money back on month 3, and I've only not liked the cream eyeshadows. Everything else has been fabulous.


----------



## softly (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They replied and gave (in my opinion) a very honest and transparent response.

This is what they wrote....

We developed our make up remover almost a decade ago, in conjunction with a manufacturing partner.  We shared the costs and in return gave them the right to sell it direct, should they want to earn back those costs.  We are assuming that the listing on Amazon is them doing what is within their rights.

Meantime, this make up remover has been only used in The John Barrett Salon at Bergdorf Goodman and as a back bar item at our make up counters - never sold.  We get thousands of requests a year to sell it, and do not.

It's an expensive product to manufacture and features a lot of process technology to produce.

We sent it out in the January box as a test to see if our fans liked it.  We do not see the VIP program as an individual product per month, but as a collection you amass over 12 months.  So the items all work together.

We hope you use the make up remover and value it as part of the larger program.  We would love your feedback on its performance.

XO
LMdB
Thank you for sharing the response, and I agree with the others here when they say that it is satisfactory. At least for me!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 7, 2014)

I know most of you don't like the cream eyeshadows we got a few months back but I used the champagne shimmer one this morning as a very light wash under my eyeshadow and I love the way it turned out! It added some subtle shine and dimension. Also since I used such a small amount,  I didn't have any creasing. I can't wait to use it again tomorrow and maybe even experiment with the starry night shadow!


----------



## softly (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well if anyone didn't like their eye shadows, please look at my trade list, I'm trying to increase my collection. I have two kaleidoscopes now as well as a liner. Wow, the pigmentation in the black eye shadow was MUCH more than I expected, it's the Pretty in Punk and the Black is really, really Black!.
Their powder shadows are amazing, but the cream ones they sent in one of the monthly boxes were a bit of a disappointment. Like sparklegirl said, they're pretty  awesome when used sheerly, though!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd love to try their powder eyeshadow! I hope we get one in one of the remaining boxes! So if they are thinking of the sub as a collection lets see what we've gotten so far.

Le Metier Red Lipstick $38
Kabuki $83
Lip gloss kalidescope $95 (some got cream blush, some shadow I think)
Black liquid liner $42
2 cream shadows $60
Cheeky Chic blush kaleidoscope $95
Lash serum $95
eyelash curler $18
Pore Perfector $125
Bronze eyeliner $36
Makeup remover $32

What else could we be getting?! God I love this sub so much. Did I forget anything?

Foundation would be really tough to match. We got an illuminator in the blush kaleidoscope. So far no lip liner, lip gloss not in a kaleidoscope,  mascara, a lot haven't gotten powder shadows, brow stuff, other skin care products are probably out there... Any other possibilities?


----------



## softly (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd love to try their powder eyeshadow! I hope we get one in one of the remaining boxes! So if they are thinking of the sub as a collection lets see what we've gotten so far.

Le Metier Red Lipstick $38
Kabuki $83
Lip gloss kalidescope $95 (some got cream blush, some shadow I think)
Black liquid liner $42
2 cream shadows $60
Cheeky Chic blush kaleidoscope $95
Lash serum $95
eyelash curler $18
Pore Perfector $125
Bronze eyeliner $36
Makeup remover $32

What else could we be getting?! God I love this sub so much. Did I forget anything?

Foundation would be really tough to match. We got an illuminator in the blush kaleidoscope. So far no lip liner, lip gloss not in a kaleidoscope,  mascara, a lot haven't gotten powder shadows, brow stuff, other skin care products are probably out there... Any other possibilities?

I don't think they're releasing any shade-sensitive products (i.e. foundations, etc). I don't remember where I read that, but I'm of the impression that they aren't going to be sending any products that requires shade-matching. Which is a pity, since I've been eyeing their bases and concealer for so long!

I think we may be getting nail polish or their cream blushes soon. Perhaps an eyeshadow single or a lip crÃ¨me? Or something new they're developing. I don't think I see another kaleidoscope in the horizon, just because they made a new sub specifically for that, but we can always hope for the best, lol.

Anything you girls want to get specifically?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm crossing my fingers for the Creme Fresh Tint in Poppy.  That particular shade just calls to me for some reason.


----------



## MUfiend (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd kill for the peel and mask. Kill!!! Ok...maybe not but I really want to try it. In sad news...my dark spot corrector is finished. I LOVED it but it finished so quickly. I would definitely splurge for it if it had 1 ounce but .5 is tough. Le sigh...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I'm crossing my fingers for the Creme Fresh Tint in Poppy. Â That particular shade just calls to me for some reason.


 I'm with you- Im in love with that shade!! I think some ladies bought it when saks had the 50% "glitch"- maybe someone will give us a swatch pic ;-)


----------



## roskandy (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too am a devoted Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water user, but maybe we can rotate it in and out. I JUST bought 6 travel sized bottles of the spa water on the Hautelook sale.
What is this magical cleansing spa water?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 11, 2014)

> What is this magical cleansing spa water?


 It's Ah-Mazing Stuff!! I was first introduced to it throu glossybox a while ago. It was like love at first use...lol. They sell it at sephora &amp; hautelook had it as a flash sale in recent times.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is this magical cleansing spa water?
I enjoy Birchbox but Glossybox has introduced me to many FAVS, including the Ken Goh Do Cleansing Spa Water. I've gone though multiple bottles and just bought a 4 pk on Sephora for 2x's points for Skincare Week.


----------



## reepy (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I enjoy Birchbox but Glossybox has introduced me to many FAVS, including the Ken Goh Do Cleansing Spa Water. I've gone though multiple bottles and just bought a 4 pk on Sephora for 2x's points for Skincare Week. 
Is this makeup remover?  The way everyone talks about it, it's like a magic elixir, so I want to know all about it!


----------



## pixie015 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep, it's makeup remover - you can use it all over your face or on your eyes (with a cotton pad) It's my favorite - not greasy / oily and removes everything. I discovered it through Glossybox too and have since bought more at Sephora. It's great for travel too since it doubles as a face cleanser &amp; eye makeup remover.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 12, 2014)

The Koh Gen Doh Cleansing Spa Water is a magic elixir. It's the only makeup remover I've ever used that works completely and totally on eyes and face. When I'm done I don't have and cloudiness on my contacts, or burning. It's magic because it looks exactly like water. You would think that there's no way it would work. It's not oily, or greasy, or anything. It look likes water but takes off all the makeup. It's pricey but I love it and watch out for sales because it's worth it! Whatever is in it is magical.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Koh Gen Doh Cleansing Spa Water is a magic elixir. It's the only makeup remover I've ever used that works completely and totally on eyes and face. When I'm done I don't have and cloudiness on my contacts, or burning. It's magic because it looks exactly like water. You would think that there's no way it would work. It's not oily, or greasy, or anything. It look likes water but takes off all the makeup. It's pricey but I love it and watch out for sales because it's worth it! Whatever is in it is magical.
How is the Koh Gen Doh cleansing water different from the other miscellar cleansing waters?

I've prob tried at least 8 other similar products and they seem to work the same way.

I tried Caudalie, Bioderma, Avene, Reversa (a Canadian brand...was on sale 2 huge 300ml bottles for $22- reg for one is usually $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , Yves rocher has two of those cleansing waters I plan to get those as the bottles are smaller for travel...


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have no idea if they are different. It's the only cleansing water I've tried and I haven't had the desire to keep looking since I love it so much. Maybe someone else has tried others to give you an idea.


----------



## Babs (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no idea if they are different. It's the only cleansing water I've tried and I haven't had the desire to keep looking since I love it so much. Maybe someone else has tried others to give you an idea.
Klorane makes one for face and eyes. Its cheaper per volume but I think KGD is better. Claudalie also makes one but I haven't tried. Overall, I think cleansing waters are gentle but I like the dual phase ones like lmdb, bifacil, etc since they work faster. With cleansing water, I have to hold it in place for 5 seconds to get all my waterproof stuff out.


----------



## IffB (Jan 13, 2014)

> I enjoy Birchbox but Glossybox has introduced me to many FAVS,Â including the Ken Goh Do Cleansing Spa Water. I've gone though multiple bottles and just bought a 4 pk on Sephora for 2x's points for Skincare Week.Â





> Thank you, enablers! Got such a bad chemical burn/bad reaction from a sample of Strivectin that I will try anything gentle..... Code VICESWAP let's you pick 2 great deluxe samples, too.


----------



## BexDev (Jan 13, 2014)

Do we know how frequently spots open for this subscription?  Sounds like it's fairly new, but I want me a piece of this action!!


----------



## softly (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we know how frequently spots open for this subscription?  Sounds like it's fairly new, but I want me a piece of this action!!




It's on its first run, but the slots opened up (and will likely open up this year) around July.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 16, 2014)

Does this look familiar?  http://www.yournamepro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/PublProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&amp;storeId=10001&amp;categoryId=27983&amp;langId=-1&amp;productId=97924

I can't tell, but it looks like this is a company with white-label product that allows companies to put their name on it?  Anyone familiar with this model?


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does this look familiar?  http://www.yournamepro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/PublProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&amp;storeId=10001&amp;categoryId=27983&amp;langId=-1&amp;productId=97924

I can't tell, but it looks like this is a company with white-label product that allows companies to put their name on it?  Anyone familiar with this model?
I'm not familiar with that company but it may well be the one they developed the remover with. The company they spoke about in the email from LMdB.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does this look familiar?  http://www.yournamepro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/PublProductDisplay?catalogId=10101&amp;storeId=10001&amp;categoryId=27983&amp;langId=-1&amp;productId=97924

I can't tell, but it looks like this is a company with white-label product that allows companies to put their name on it?  Anyone familiar with this model?
I've heard a lot of companies- esp the smaller ones do this.

I used to get a cosmetics manufacturing magazine (it was/is free) and remember there was tons of ads in the back for stuff where you could add your own brand/info.

The magazine and site was HAPPI I think and their site is www.happi.com


----------



## MUfiend (Jan 23, 2014)

Delivery scheduled for tomorrow and it looks like it's not a mistake. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine is scheduled for Monday. So far away!


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow!! Mine is to be delivered Friday!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 23, 2014)

Wednesday over here!  Here's hoping for something interesting.  I do like the makeup remover, but it's *boring*.  

(I'm thinking I might let this one go at the end of the sub.  It's nice stuff, but it's just not *me*.  I *still* haven't swatched that blush!)


----------



## OiiO (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow!! Mine is to be delivered Friday!!! Yay!!!!
Me too, I can't believe I'm getting it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got notice that mine is due to arrive today!!! Ill post spoilers as soon as I receive it!! Oops... I'm off a day here- it's set to arrive Friday!!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Cant wait to see what you ladies get.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 23, 2014)

mine is supposed to be here today and it says it is out for delivery. whaaattt


----------



## OiiO (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine is supposed to be here today and it says it is out for delivery. whaaattt 




ermahgerd Jenna, you must post pics!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ermahgerd Jenna, you must post pics!
You know it!


----------



## Andi B (Jan 23, 2014)

Woohooo! Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow! Let's see if I can make it 24 hours spoiler-free!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday so I can't wait to see pics from the ladies who are getting theirs today!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2014)

I just checked, it looks like mine is out for delivery as well!

Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is just the pick me up that I need this week... There's nothing like a little lmdb to brighten you're day- Bring on the spoilers!! Really hoping for a new lipstick &amp; coordinating lip liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is just the pick me up that I need this week... There's nothing like a little lmdb to brighten you're day- Bring on the spoilers!! Really hoping for a new lipstick &amp; coordinating lip liner




Me too I would seriously do a happy dance if we get lipstick!


----------



## IffB (Jan 23, 2014)

I would love eye shadows and brushes!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 23, 2014)

I won't be able to pick mine up until next week - but I don't think I can go until Monday or Tuesday without spoilers . . . 

Thank goodness for you guys!  I'll be waiting with bated breath.  I'm kinda hoping for a lipstick too but will be happy with anything, I've loved everything so far.  Best sub ever!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my box!!!!!!!

It's amazing!!!!!! It's a Valentines theme.
One gorgeous red lipstick in Riviera
Two nail polishes! Riviera (red) Cocoa Cabana (beautiful chocolate brown)

LOVE!!!!!!!!!
SO happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2014)

Woo Hoo!!!! So Excited!! Thanks Lisaleah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2014)

You are going to love it! And you can find swatches easily online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box!!!!!!!

It's amazing!!!!!! It's a Valentines theme.
One gorgeous red lipstick in Riviera
Two nail polishes! Riviera (red) Cocoa Cabana (beautiful chocolate brown)

LOVE!!!!!!!!!
SO happy!!!!!!!
Thanks for posting im dying of excitement over here!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 23, 2014)

So excited about this month!! Mine is scheduled to arrive Tuesday!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 23, 2014)

> Got my box!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cute! Can't wait to join when they open up next year.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 23, 2014)

My pictures are kind of crap for the colors, but here they are. I didn't like any of the colors. 

IMAGE


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 23, 2014)

Spoiler



I got different colors:

lipstick in bali 

nail polish in: cocoa cabana and red lodge

Love this valentine's themed box!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



I got different colors:

lipstick in bali 

nail polish in: cocoa cabana and red lodge

Love this valentine's themed box!


 ooh I'm excited that there's different colours (at least in the lipstick?)!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooooo variations ... That sounds fun!! I'm really hoping for [@]LisaLeah[/@] variations. Something tells me that I'll be happy with anything that I get. :cloud9:


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice box!!!! I'm very excited to see what I'm getting!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



I got different colors:

lipstick in bali 

nail polish in: cocoa cabana and red lodge

Love this valentine's themed box!


 I got the same. Can't see myself using the lipstick too much, but its a very "in"/vampy color so I am going to keep trying to make it work. I kind of felt like Elvira or something when I first put it on.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same. Can't see myself using the lipstick too much, but its a very "in"/vampy color so I am going to keep trying to make it work. I kind of felt like Elvira or something when I first put it on. 
If I get it I will probably use it sort of like they did in this blog. Scroll down the page and the girl is wearing it and it's not Elviraish. It's really nice! This is NOT my blog so I hope it's okay.

http://www.messywands.com/2011/11/le-metier-de-beaute-holiday-2011.html

I only own one LMdB lipstick that they haven't sent us so I hope I don't get that one!


----------



## reepy (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my box too and it's

different colors.  I LOVE THEM: 
Lipstick:  Bondi Beach 
Nails:  Cocoa Cabana &amp; Monoco


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same. Can't see myself using the lipstick too much, but its a very "in"/vampy color so I am going to keep trying to make it work. I kind of felt like Elvira or something when I first put it on.Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I Luv that color!! It's so "IN" right now. You can totally lighten it up though as shown in [@]princess2010[/@] post- this was a great post - thanks for sharing


----------



## Soxi (Jan 23, 2014)

Got mine too! My variations are:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lipstick in Bali Polish in Red Lodge and Cocoa Cabana


----------



## softly (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box too and it's

different colors.  I LOVE THEM: 
Lipstick:  Bondi Beach 
Nails:  Cocoa Cabana &amp; Monoco
I absolutely love that lipstick shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have it and it's wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh I can't wait! It's nice to see that it can be a different variation!! Get mine tomorrow!! Yay!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 24, 2014)

I love this box. My friend got hers and she has a color not mentioned yet...

She got the lipstick in Cannes. (a really pretty frosty pink)
Her polishes were the same- Riviera and Cocoa Cabana


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 24, 2014)

@Shauna999 @princess2010  yes that looks super nice! I will definitely try something like that. I am sooo pale and when I just put it on I looked dead. But that will be definitely workable. I subscribe to these boxes for fun things to try that I don't already have, so I'm happy to have a trendy color, just gotta figure out how to work it.


----------



## IffB (Jan 24, 2014)

Here are all the colors of one product

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Colour-Core-Stain-Lipstick/prod63930262/p.prod


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Here are all the colors of one product http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Colour-Core-Stain-Lipstick/prod63930262/p.prod


 They're all so pretty!! I want them ALL!!!


----------



## smontgom (Jan 24, 2014)

Received my box yesterday. Shades were:



Spoiler



Lipstick shade-  Ibiza (a pink peach) Polishes-  Riviera and Cocoa Cabana


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Received my box yesterday. Shades were:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got mine today and they were the same colors!


----------



## IffB (Jan 24, 2014)

New variation!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LipStain in china beach. In the tube, looks similar to the one with got on the first box, but with warm undertones...brown VS wine. However, I tried one on my top lip and one on my bottom lip, and frankly, I cannot see any difference. Nails Indo-sheen Red and Hottie Chocolate. Very nice colors, I just tried one nail and was impressed with the coverage.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New variation!
  LipStain in china beach

Nails Indo-sheen Red and Milk Chocolate!



How does

China Beach compare to the Signature color we received the first month?
 they look awfully close by the swatches online...with the Signature being slightly darker. It's still gorgeous though!


----------



## IffB (Jan 24, 2014)

> How does
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â they look awfully close by the swatches online...with the Signature being slightly darker. It's still gorgeousÂ though! [/quote I am in bed with the intestinal flu, so I do not want to contaminate it by trying, but is pretty close. Great products!


----------



## IffB (Jan 24, 2014)

> How does
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â they look awfully close by the swatches online...with the Signature being slightly darker. It's still gorgeousÂ though! More brown than wine, but when applied next to each other, pretty much identical.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm so happy with my box!! I got Bali which is so hot right now, I've so been wanting a vampy burgendy! I also got the polish in red lodge &amp; cocoa cabana - great valantines day box!!! I'm in love with this brand!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smontgom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my box yesterday. Shades were:



Spoiler



Lipstick shade-  Ibiza (a pink peach) Polishes-  Riviera and Cocoa Cabana


 These were in my box today as well. I'm pleased with the colors.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



I got different colors:

lipstick in bali

nail polish in: cocoa cabana and red lodge

Love this valentine's themed box!


 I really hope I get this variation, I think I would just die of happiness.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 24, 2014)

This box was one of my favorites so far for sure.

It's pure happiness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wound up trading....

My Riviera lipstick for the Cannes
Saw my friend today and we both liked each other's lipstick color better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope I get this variation, I think I would just die of happiness.
I got that exact variation and idk about it. I have a hard time sporting a vampy look =/


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope I get this variation, I think I would just die of happiness.
 
Same!


----------



## mermuse (Jan 25, 2014)

Got:



Spoiler



Paris as the lipstick shade, and I'm a little anxious about it as I tend to stray from pinks. I'm sure someone would love it, but I'm not sure it's me and I don't know if I want to try it to lose the chance of swapping it out by breaking the seal so to speak. http://www.temptalia.com/le-metier-de-beaute-paris-colour-core-moisture-stain-lipstick-review-photos-swatches Temptalia swatch for reference. It seems pretty just looking at the tube. I amusingly like the coordinating cheeky rendezvous nail polish and hottie choco-latte polishes. My favorite one out of the others is probably Riviera.


A great box, but not sure if it's for *me* and open to the idea of trading.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 25, 2014)

> My pictures are kind of crap for the colors, but here they are. I didn't like any of the colors.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What are the names of your shades? It's hard to guess by looking, but I like the appearance in the photo.


----------



## brandyk (Jan 25, 2014)

Colour Core Lipstick in Riviera  Le Metier de Beaute Nail Lacquer in Wango Tango 

Le Metier de Beaute Nail Lacquer in Cocoa Cabana
colors in the box.

btw i should add that i LOVED the red we got the first month, this color i know isn't good for my skin tone so i'm not swatching it because when i get around to it i'll trade/sell it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 25, 2014)

> Got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Gah. This is precisely my kind of color! I'm crossing my fingers for it. My box should arrive Wednesday!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



colors in the box. btw i should add that i LOVED the red we got the first month, this color i know isn't good for my skin tone so i'm not swatching it because when i get around to it i'll trade/sell it. Wango tango looks soooo fun!! I Luv it- so wish that I got that variation.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 It's very Barbie but I think it's an awesome spring/summer color. I think it's one of those colors that compliment all complexions. I'm in luv with all the colors- I want them all!! I got bali which is super dark and vampy- I must admit that after I put it on, I HAVE to blot my lips once, it's just so dark!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's very Barbie but I think it's an awesome spring/summer color. I think it's one of those colors that compliment all complexions. I'm in luv with all the colors- I want them all!! I got bali which is super dark and vampy- I must admit that after I put it on, I HAVE to blot my lips once, it's just so dark!
I love pinks in lipsticks.. I actually love all colors except some browns look horrible on me


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in love with my box.



 The lipstick is Kona. It's dark! I put it on and blotted it to a super gorgeous berry. The polish is Bodalicious Bordeaux and Hottie Choco-latte. They are so beautiful in person.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is at home waiting for me! I can't wait!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been wearing Bali the past couple days &amp; I love the color. Does anyone else notice their lips drying out from the stain?


----------



## lloronita (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a different set of colors:

lipstick--Castelo  (a rosy plum)

Nailpolish--True Romance (mid-tone mauve with light golden frost)

                 Bombay (cool, deep red)

I couldn't be more pleased.  I was afraid I might get bright orange/brown colors.  These are perfect!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a different set of colors:

lipstick--Castelo  (a rosy plum)

Nailpolish--True Romance (mid-tone mauve with light golden frost)

                 Bombay (cool, deep red)

I couldn't be more pleased.  I was afraid I might get bright orange/brown colors.  These are perfect!
I purchased Castelo when the LMdB accidental sale happened! I really like it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a different set of colors:

lipstick--Castelo  (a rosy plum)

Nailpolish--True Romance (mid-tone mauve with light golden frost)

                 Bombay (cool, deep red)

I couldn't be more pleased.  I was afraid I might get bright orange/brown colors.  These are perfect!
ohhhhhh I want that combination!  Mine arrives tomorrow...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I wasn't sure about the brown polish, but I love it! I am painting my nails with it right now. I've been waiting for some polish from them and I am not disappointed!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't sure about the brown polish, but I love it! I am painting my nails with it right now. I've been waiting for some polish from them and I am not disappointed!
I agree. I really like it too. And it's a color that is unlike anything I have.

What color lipstick did you get?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 28, 2014)

My box came yesterday, which means I can now read everyone's posts!  I haven't seen my lipstick posted yet:



 Nail polishes in Coco Cabana (love) and Red Lodge.









Lipstick in Captiva, which I would describe as terracotta.  It will go well with the Bondi Beach lipgloss I got a few months back.  Great month!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2014)

I want you all to see just how big of a contrast there is between Bali and my skin tone lol. Yeah, vampy... let me suck your blood kind of vampy


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want you all to see just how big of a contrast there is between Bali and my skin tone lol. Yeah, vampy... let me suck your blood kind of vampy XD




That's a really classic look, though!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a really classic look, though!
I know, I guess you can often see celebrities sporting something like that, but it's just not my style at all. I had good luck mixing it with a clear gloss though, it then becomes a lovely medium berry that looks very flattering.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want you all to see just how big of a contrast there is between Bali and my skin tone lol. Yeah, vampy... let me suck your blood kind of vampy 



 





Looked the same on me! I wish I had the confidence to rock it, cause seeing it on you is gorgeous, but I don't, and like you so not my style. But with some gloss, I can make it happen.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want you all to see just how big of a contrast there is between Bali and my skin tone lol. Yeah, vampy... let me suck your blood kind of vampy 



 

That is GORGEOUS on you!! I really hope I get Bali, it's right up my alley! I was supposed to get my box today but the entire city is basically shut down and it just started snowing at my house (I'm pretty sure the last time it snowed here was 2006 or something) so I probably won't get it until tomorrow lol.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 28, 2014)

> I want you all to see just how big of a contrast there is between Bali and my skin tone lol. Yeah, vampy... let me suck your blood kind of vampyÂ :mog: Â


 Looks Soooo Pretty on You!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this box. My friend got hers and she has a color not mentioned yet...

She got the lipstick in Cannes. (a really pretty frosty pink)
Her polishes were the same- Riviera and Cocoa Cabana


Spoiler



I received my box today...I also got Cannes in the lipstick...really happy I did not get another red color as I have nothing like this.

Rio De Janiero (a color I have not yet seen) and Hottie Choco-Latte in the nail polishes





Looks like I will be rocking matching lips and nails at least one day this week...I also noticed that although the nail polishes were both the same amount, the cap on one was much shorter than the other...different batches I guess.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 29, 2014)

I used Cocoa Cabana last night, really like it. I found the brush very easy to work with.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looked the same on me! I wish I had the confidence to rock it, cause seeing it on you is gorgeous, but I don't, and like you so not my style. But with some gloss, I can make it happen.

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is GORGEOUS on you!! I really hope I get Bali, it's right up my alley! I was supposed to get my box today but the entire city is basically shut down and it just started snowing at my house (I'm pretty sure the last time it snowed here was 2006 or something) so I probably won't get it until tomorrow lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Looks Soooo Pretty on You!!!

Thank you ladies! I guess I just have a really hard time seeing myself with this kind of look, because it's wayyy outside of my comfort zone.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2014)

> I used Cocoa Cabana last night, really like it. I found the brush very easy to work with.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I agree...I really liked the brush as well.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's holding up well for me. Without a base coat or top coat I'm going on 2 days and only have a small chip. That's miraculous!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, I did use a base coat and a top coat of Seche and it's wearing like iron for me! I've never gone more than a day without at least a small chip.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I did use a base coat and a top coat of Seche and it's wearing like iron for me! I've never gone more than a day without at least a small chip.
Their polish wears like iron for me as well.  It's a really great formula.

No surprise I keep checking their website to see if they updated the colors for their "pair for a pair".

4 polishes for the price of 2 is a really great deal!


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 29, 2014)

I got my box but I'm sad, the tip of my lipstick is smooshed a little. I feel bad emailing them because I've had issues with the kaleidoscope. The Kaleidoscope I got had a double color and was missing one. They fixed it but geez... Maybe someone there doesn't like me. LOL Should I email them or just let it go? I really feel bad.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box but I'm sad, the tip of my lipstick is smooshed a little. I feel bad emailing them because I've had issues with the kaleidoscope. The Kaleidoscope I got had a double color and was missing one. They fixed it but geez... Maybe someone there doesn't like me. LOL Should I email them or just let it go? I really feel bad.
you should definitely send them an email and don't feel bad about it


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box but I'm sad, the tip of my lipstick is smooshed a little. I feel bad emailing them because I've had issues with the kaleidoscope. The Kaleidoscope I got had a double color and was missing one. They fixed it but geez... Maybe someone there doesn't like me. LOL Should I email them or just let it go? I really feel bad.

Mine was smooshed too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also not sure if I should email them or not.

My lipstick is in Captiva which I think may be a little too nude for me :/ and my polishes are in Hottie Choco-Latte and Cheeky Rendezvous.


----------



## Babs (Jan 29, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Smooshed too. Lips in Sydney. I'm not sure how I feel about it since its so close to the signature red. Nails in hottie chocolate and Bombay. The tip of the lipstick sticks out at its lowest setting so even if it wasn't smooshed, it will when I open/close.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

One of the Temptalia reviews (can't remember which one) commented that smooshed bullet tips were sadly common with this line for some reason.  I got the impression that it happened more often than not.


----------



## COLORS (Jan 30, 2014)

My lipstick also had a smooshed bullet tip. It was also falling out of the case!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lipstick - Cannes   Polish: Cocoa Cabana &amp; Rio De Janeiro    
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 30, 2014)

I got the exact same colors, except my brown was hottie choco-latte. Still sad about the tip of my lipstick. I emailed them, waiting to hear from them.


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea my tip was a little bit smashed also. I tried out my coco cabana color today and well it is not a shade for me. Bummer..loved the Riviera tho!


----------



## flipflopskt (Jan 30, 2014)

I had a smushed lipstick too and am waiting to hear back as I emailed them last night.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope I get this variation, I think I would just die of happiness.
I got that exact variation and idk about it. I have a hard time sporting a vampy look =/

I saw your blog post using  the lipstick and both looks are gorgeous on you.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got:

  Paris as the lipstick shade, and I'm a little anxious about it as I tend to stray from pinks. I'm sure someone would love it, but I'm not sure it's me and I don't know if I want to try it to lose the chance of swapping it out by breaking the seal so to speak. http://www.temptalia.com/le-metier-de-beaute-paris-colour-core-moisture-stain-lipstick-review-photos-swatches Temptalia swatch for reference. It seems pretty just looking at the tube. I amusingly like the coordinating cheeky rendezvous nail polish and hottie choco-latte polishes. My favorite one out of the others is probably Riviera.
A great box, but not sure if it's for *me* and open to the idea of trading. That's a beautiful color, I want all the lipsticks!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in love with my box.




 The lipstick is Kona. It's dark! I put it on and blotted it to a super gorgeous berry. The polish is Bodalicious Bordeaux and Hottie Choco-latte. They are so beautiful in person.
I am loving everyone's boxes, I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came yesterday, which means I can now read everyone's posts!  I haven't seen my lipstick posted yet:




 Nail polishes in Coco Cabana (love) and Red Lodge.









Lipstick in Captiva, which I would describe as terracotta.  It will go well with the Bondi Beach lipgloss I got a few months back.  Great month!
Pretty!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Smooshed too. Lips in Sydney. I'm not sure how I feel about it since its so close to the signature red. Nails in hottie chocolate and Bombay.

The tip of the lipstick sticks out at its lowest setting so even if it wasn't smooshed, it will when I open/close. Just got my box, and this is the one I received.  None of these colors thrill me.  They're just kind of...  meh.  I was really crossing my fingers for Hot'n'Saucy.  It looked a lot more interesting than either of the polishes I received.  I'm not a cream fan *at all*.  Maybe I'll get a Quick and Dirty Lupercalia Swap partner (on  another board) who wants this sort of color of nail polish or lipstick.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used Cocoa Cabana last night, really like it. I found the brush very easy to work with.





Love that color.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box, and this is the one I received.  None of these colors thrill me.  They're just kind of...  meh.  I was really crossing my fingers for Hot'n'Saucy.  It looked a lot more interesting than either of the polishes I received.  I'm not a cream fan *at all*.  Maybe I'll get a Quick and Dirty Lupercalia Swap partner (on  another board) who wants this sort of color of nail polish or lipstick.
Bummer. There was also someone on here who got Paris (a bright Barbie Pink) and was looking to trade.


----------



## gibberish (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't see much if this color but I got Castelo. The color is ok, I don't mind darker colors but I don't reach for them often. The thing that bugged me more was the texture is nothing like the other 4 LMdB lipsticks I have. The stick feels harder and the color doesn't go on very evenly and isn't very creamy. I'm going to have to play with it under lip glosses but I'm sad because I've been such a fan of their lipsticks. Even the one at Off Fifth that I found for $8 had a better texture and color evenness!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gibberish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't see much if this color but I got Castelo. The color is ok, I don't mind darker colors but I don't reach for them often. The thing that bugged me more was the texture is nothing like the other 4 LMdB lipsticks I have. The stick feels harder and the color doesn't go on very evenly and isn't very creamy. I'm going to have to play with it under lip glosses but I'm sad because I've been such a fan of their lipsticks. Even the one at Off Fifth that I found for $8 had a better texture and color evenness!
Weird. I bought that color a few months ago and its normal. I wonder if you got a bad one.


----------



## softly (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are the colors I got:

Lipstick: Riviera
Nail Lacquers: Wango Tango and Cocoa Cabana
To be honest, none of these are colors I'd ever pick out, but it doesn't hurt to try new things. Right? Haha.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Totally off topic (and highly enabling!) I wanted to mention a new Korean beauty box subscription that looks really interesting.

Memebox.

Here is the MUT thread for it...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service

I haven't received my boxes yet, but from all the unboxing video's and blogs I've seen it looks really good.

Just thought I would pass it on.......


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Totally off topic (and highly enabling!) I wanted to mention a new Korean beauty box subscription that looks really interesting. Memebox. Here is the MUT thread for it... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service I haven't received my boxes yet, but from all the unboxing video's and blogs I've seen it looks really good. Just thought I would pass it on.......


 I've been lurking on that thread for the past week... Very tempting. Everything I read talks about how high quality Korean products are- you have to share with us when you get that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been lurking on that thread for the past week... Very tempting. Everything I read talks about how high quality Korean products are- you have to share with us when you get that box.





Ive gotten one of those boxes and I intend to get more. It was so awesome! Tons of products that seem to be great quality. I'll get another in a month or so. I want to use up some stuff first.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been lurking on that thread for the past week... Very tempting. Everything I read talks about how high quality Korean products are- you have to share with us when you get that box.




I am madly obsessed with Korean products. Especially skin care. So I will let you all know when I get my boxes.

I am getting kinda overloaded and bored w/ my other subs. Except for LMdB of course!

So I was looking for something different and interesting to fill the void.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ive gotten one of those boxes and I intend to get more. It was so awesome! Tons of products that seem to be great quality. I'll get another in a month or so. I want to use up some stuff first.
Which box did you get? I ordered 5-2, 6-2, 7 and the Lucky box.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which box did you get? I ordered 5-2, 6-2, 7 and the Lucky box.
I ordered box 4!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered box 4!
That looks like it was a fantastic box!

Glad you got it. They go so fast!

Now back to LMdB.......


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Perhaps we will see some nice springy colors for the March box!


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 6, 2014)

> Yea my tip was a little bit smashed also. I tried out my coco cabana color today and well it is not a shade for me. Bummer..loved the Riviera tho!


 Has anyone received an email back about the smushed tips? I haven't but wanted to see if it was being addressed.


----------



## flipflopskt (Feb 7, 2014)

I emailed them and posted on facebook.  On facebook they said it would be taken care of, but I never received an email.  I am just waiting....


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

I must say the Valentines Day box LMdB sent us was the most perfect present!

Happy VDay to all of you!


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 16, 2014)

What do you guys think of the eyelash curler sent out a few months ago? I was saving it (not sure for what...) and somehow I lost it when I moved cross country. I'm super bummed because I actually need it now! Would you repurchase? Or should I try another one?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you guys think of the eyelash curler sent out a few months ago? I was saving it (not sure for what...) and somehow I lost it when I moved cross country. I'm super bummed because I actually need it now! Would you repurchase? Or should I try another one?

If you DM me your address I can send mine to you if you want it! I never used it and couldn't find anyone to even give it to lol, none of my friends or family use lash curlers.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you guys think of the eyelash curler sent out a few months ago? I was saving it (not sure for what...) and somehow I lost it when I moved cross country. I'm super bummed because I actually need it now! Would you repurchase? Or should I try another one?
Save your $$, lol. I used it and went back to the cheap ELF one that I was using previously. Maybe it's my eye shape or something, but I pinched myself almost every time I used it.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 16, 2014)

I like it and use it everyday. I would say its better than my MAC one, but not as good as Shu uemera one. I dont use drugstore eyelash curlers after I got my eyelashes caught in one that was clearly not made well. It pulled out a huge clump and was soooo painful!

I wouldnt buy it again I would rebuy the Shu curler.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you guys think of the eyelash curler sent out a few months ago? I was saving it (not sure for what...) and somehow I lost it when I moved cross country. I'm super bummed because I actually need it now! Would you repurchase? Or should I try another one?

I use mine everyday, and I like it okay.  Honestly, though, I've yet to find a curler that I thought made a significant difference.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2014)

I like it, but I only curl falsies not my natural lashes.


----------



## IffB (Feb 16, 2014)

> I like it and use it everyday. I would say its better than my MAC one, but not as good as Shu uemera one. I dont use drugstore eyelash curlers after I got my eyelashes caught in one that was clearly not made well. It pulled out a huge clump and was soooo painful! I wouldnt buy it again I would rebuy the Shu curler.


 I agree....and I am looking forward to what March brings. Would love an eyeshadow kaleidoscope, but wonder if we will ever get another since they started the 3 kaleidoscope sub... Anyone planning to keep the sub if available another year? I love it, but probably won't due to the cost.


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 16, 2014)

> If you DM me your address I can send mine to you if you want it! I never used it and couldn't find anyone to even give it to lol, none of my friends or family use lash curlers.


 I would love that! Thank you so much! I'll PM you now! And thanks everyone else for your feedback!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would love that! Thank you so much! I'll PM you now!

And thanks everyone else for your feedback!

whoops, I just noticed I wrote DM instead of PM, I guess I use twitter too much lol! I'll try to send it out on Thursday or Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone have any idea if a padded envelope would be safe enough for the curler or if I should use a small box+tissue paper?


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 16, 2014)

> I agree....and I am looking forward to what March brings. Would love an eyeshadow kaleidoscope, but wonder if we will ever get another since they started the 3 kaleidoscope sub... Anyone planning to keep the sub if available another year? I love it, but probably won't due to the cost.


 I was actually just thinking today if I would renew or not. I only sub to this and birchbox so I think I will cancel birchbox and just renew this. It's expensive but the value each month far exceeds what we pay, and I've liked and used everything every month (except this months Bali lipstick- too dark for me!) which is not the case for birchbox, so it makes more sense for me to keep this.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2014)

I just put my cheek Kaleidoscope, nail polishes, and January lipstick up on eBay. I'm never going to use any of them. I'm definitely not resubscribing. This just isn't my style. I love the makeup remover, but I don't think they have sent out one single color item I reach for over and over, and the skincare they sent out last fall scared me due to sensitive skin issues and a horrifying experience Christmas 2012 involving another high-end skincare product, so I didn't even try it. On the up side, what they send out has brought in enough money on eBay so far (still waiting to see how the current suctions shake out) that I'm not kicking myself for signing up.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is the only sub I am subscribing to this year. I will renew unless the price goes up or something. Its my favorite all time. I use the cheek kalidescope every single day and the eye curler.  Pretty much everything else is in rotation except those cream shadows.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2014)

I"m not sure if I'll subscribe or not. If we get the replenishing daily solution, I will 100% subscribe again. I'm not holding my breath since its a 200 dollar product, but that was all I'd ever tried from the brand before, which I had sampled through glossy box, and was the main reason I was interested. I'd say I'm probably 50/50 on liking the things that came in the box. The lipstick and eyeliner and kabuki brush in the first box were fab, I use the lash curler all the time, etc. I've definitely got the value I'd hoped for from it, but I don't NEED to keep it, and could probably find another use for the money.


----------



## emmzk25 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea I actually really liked the eye liner


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2014)

I am absolutely going to resubscribe, so much so that I am already anxious about getting in on the next one!

Since the sub began LMdB products have become part of my daily routine.

I am so impressed with this company.

I love the eyeliner. I've used it practically every day since we got it in August and it's still going strong.

The eyelash serum changed my life! Granted I never used a lash serum before, (so don't know how superior this one is to others) but I now have lashes like a normal person (as opposed to my lash-like stubs)

The Dark Spot Corrector/Complexion Enhancer is fantastic! I don't have dark spots, but it really did smooth out my skin tone and lightened broken capillaries. It gave me a skin upgrade, for real.

I use the blush kaleidoscope all the time. LOVE. And it's perfect for travel.

I even like that Tamarack eye pencil we got a few boxes ago. But mainly as an eyeshadow base.

.

And we still have 5 more months to go!

Here is my wishlist/guess list for the next 5 boxes.

1. Cheek and Lip Creme Tints. We have to get one of these. They are a LMdB signature product! Actually we should get two. (they are only $28 each and a pretty good value)

2. Lip Cremes Lip Gloss - Another signature product. These are fantabulous.  I am not a gloss fan, but the lip cremes, really do have the pigmentation of a lipstick. (especially the darker colors)

3. Glow Mask (heaven) -I'm a sucker for peel off masks.

4. Brushes- specifically the eyeshadow crease brush. This brush took my eye makeup application to a whole other level. Would love a back up. And would love all of you to get one! The paddle shadow brush is fab too. They should also include one of their more popular shadows in this box like Corinthian.

5. Replenishing Solution. This is another signature and they need to end the sub with a bang! I would not cry if they sent us their famous Peau Vierge luminizer instead though. But since it is skin tone specific, I am doubtful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And of course, they can throw in any exclusive or soon to be released product or color, into any of the above boxes.

What are you wishing for?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the lash curler was sub par- I'm a huge Shu fan &amp; I think it's the best lash curler on the market. I've really enjoyed this sub- the only month that I wasn't into was January because I'm devoted to ken doh spa water. I thoroughly enjoy using all my products and Im obsessed with the packaging. I've been introduced to colors that I wouldn't normally buy and I love them ...aka the bali lipstick. Here's to looking forward to the next 5 months ... I'm praying to the le mÃ©tier gods that we get another kaleidescope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use mine everyday, and I like it okay.  Honestly, though, I've yet to find a curler that I thought made a significant difference. 
It's okay, but my all time fav is still my Kevyn Aucoin. That one is near and dear and totally a re-purchasable item!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 17, 2014)

At this point I'm leaning towards re-subscribing.  I like most of everything we have gotten (minus the cream shadows), and I really appreciate the packaging/quality/presentation.  I definitely look forward to receiving this box each month.  I'm just hoping the price doesn't go up.

As for what I'd like to see in the remaining months:


cream blush - I have Tenne and really like the formula
lip gloss - I have Bondi Beach and and Sweet Creme which are both very neutral.  I'd like something bright, like a pink or coral.
mascara
some single eyeshadows


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm leaning towards re-subscribing.  I like most of everything we have gotten (minus the cream shadows), and I really appreciate the packaging/quality/presentation.  I definitely look forward to receiving this box each month.  I'm just hoping the price doesn't go up.

As for what I'd like to see in the remaining months:


cream blush - I have Tenne and really like the formula
lip gloss - I have Bondi Beach and and Sweet Creme which are both very neutral.  I'd like something bright, like a pink or coral.
mascara
some single eyeshadows
 I think a mascara would be great! Its not something that really varies by skin tone! Most everyone can use black. I know some prefer brown but either works in most cases!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm leaning towards re-subscribing.  I like most of everything we have gotten (minus the cream shadows), and I really appreciate the packaging/quality/presentation.  I definitely look forward to receiving this box each month.  I'm just hoping the price doesn't go up.

As for what I'd like to see in the remaining months:


cream blush - I have Tenne and really like the formula
lip gloss - I have Bondi Beach and and Sweet Creme which are both very neutral.  I'd like something bright, like a pink or coral.
mascara
some single eyeshadows
 Yay @Lulubelle107 I knew you'd probably be in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the Bondi and Sweet Creme lip glosses as well and there is a HUGE difference between those and the darker cremes.

(big difference between the glosses and the lip cremes in general)

The cremes are more like a lipstick in gloss form and the darker colors like Fraise or even Papaye, last fairly long on your lips.

(and are more opaque)

Totally agree about some single shadows and the creme blush. We need those!!!!

Btw, how have you been using Tenne? As a blusher or a contour?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've enjoyed this box and I'm glad there's still 5 months left! I will probably not re-subscribe though just because I have SOOO much stuff. Although, if they added in an option for skin tone so they could send some foundations or powders or something I'd be all over it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 18, 2014)

> I've enjoyed this box and I'm glad there's still 5 months left! I will probably not re-subscribe though just because I have SOOO much stuff. Although, if they added in an option for skin tone so they could send some foundations or powders or something I'd be all over it!


 This is how I feel too.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm late to this party but I got Hottie Choco-latte and Indo-Sheen Red nail polish and China Beach lipstick this month.  None of them match my pale, pink-toned skin so they'll either go on trade list or be gifted.  Oh well, I'm still happy with this sub and will probably sub again.  It's just a great value.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay @Lulubelle107 I knew you'd probably be in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the Bondi and Sweet Creme lip glosses as well and there is a HUGE difference between those and the darker cremes.

(big difference between the glosses and the lip cremes in general)

The cremes are more like a lipstick in gloss form and the darker colors like Fraise or even Papaye, last fairly long on your lips.

(and are more opaque)

Totally agree about some single shadows and the creme blush. We need those!!!!

Btw, how have you been using Tenne? As a blusher or a contour?
I use it as a blusher on my winter pale skin.  It also makes a good base for powder blushes, if I want a bit more intensity of color.  I'm wearing Tenne alone in this picture, with Bondi Beach over the Nudite lip pencil on my lips.  The lip pencils are nice - I wouldn't mind another one of those!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use it as a blusher on my winter pale skin.  It also makes a good base for powder blushes, if I want a bit more intensity of color.  I'm wearing Tenne alone in this picture, with Bondi Beach over the Nudite lip pencil on my lips.  The lip pencils are nice - I wouldn't mind another one of those!




It looks fantastic on you! Very fresh faced and chic!

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks fantastic on you! Very fresh faced and chic!

Thank you for posting!
Merci beaucoup




.


----------



## softly (Feb 21, 2014)

Same! I think I would sub for more skin care or base products.


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 21, 2014)

Super excited! I have not gotten an eyeshadow kaleidoscope in the subscription yet but was able to pick up 2 of them at SAKSOFF5TH!! Got them for 75% off original price!! Yay!! They had all kinds of Le MÃ©tier items. I wanted the lip cheek stain but someone put their finger in it. Boo.. So I hope we get one in our future boxes??


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Super excited! I have not gotten an eyeshadow kaleidoscope in the subscription yet but was able to pick up 2 of them at SAKSOFF5TH!! Got them for 75% off original price!! Yay!! They had all kinds of Le MÃ©tier items. I wanted the lip cheek stain but someone put their finger in it. Boo.. So I hope we get one in our future boxes??
That is AMAZING!

What kaleidoscopes did you get?

Which Saks Off 5th location btw?


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 21, 2014)

I got the Saint-Domingue and the Nouvelle Vague Kaleidoscopes.  I was hoping they might have the Pretty in Punk but no luck. 





I went to the Saks Off 5th in Nashville.  They had a buck of things and was pretty shocked as to how much they had.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 21, 2014)

> I got the Saint-Domingue and the Nouvelle Vague Kaleidoscopes.Â  I was hoping they might have the Pretty in Punk but no luck.Â  :icon_cry: I went to the Saks Off 5th in Nashville.Â  They had a buck of things and was pretty shocked as to how much they had.


 So happy for you!! You've now motivated me to check out our Off 5th- I'm totally making the drive tomorrow after work;-). Thanks Enabler!!


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So happy for you!! You've now motivated me to check out our Off 5th- I'm totally making the drive tomorrow after work;-). Thanks Enabler!!
Sorry....



 I have fingers crossed that they have bunches of goodies there for you!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Sorry....:icon_chee Â I have fingers crossed that they have bunches of goodies there for you!!Â


 Awe you're so sweet- thanks so much!! :g:


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Saint-Domingue and the Nouvelle Vague Kaleidoscopes.  I was hoping they might have the Pretty in Punk but no luck. 





I went to the Saks Off 5th in Nashville.  They had a buck of things and was pretty shocked as to how much they had.
Those are two of my favorite Kaleidoscopes! Seriously. So happy you got them.

Pretty in Punk isn't as great...the black in Nouvelle Vague is insane. It was created to be the ultimate blackest black!

Enjoy them!!!!!!!!


----------



## ribox22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yikes! I feel a trip to my local Saks Off Fifth coming - today!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like it and use it everyday. I would say its better than my MAC one, but not as good as Shu uemera one. I dont use drugstore eyelash curlers after I got my eyelashes caught in one that was clearly not made well. It pulled out a huge clump and was soooo painful!

I wouldnt buy it again I would rebuy the Shu curler.

I agree....and I am looking forward to what March brings. Would love an eyeshadow kaleidoscope, but wonder if we will ever get another since they started the 3 kaleidoscope sub...

Anyone planning to keep the sub if available another year? I love it, but probably won't due to the cost. I love the sub if my budget allows I will resub.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm leaning towards re-subscribing.  I like most of everything we have gotten (minus the cream shadows), and I really appreciate the packaging/quality/presentation.  I definitely look forward to receiving this box each month.  I'm just hoping the price doesn't go up.

As for what I'd like to see in the remaining months:


cream blush - I have Tenne and really like the formula
lip gloss - I have Bondi Beach and and Sweet Creme which are both very neutral.  I'd like something bright, like a pink or coral.
mascara
some single eyeshadows
 I hope they look at your list and send these items!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay @Lulubelle107 I knew you'd probably be in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the Bondi and Sweet Creme lip glosses as well and there is a HUGE difference between those and the darker cremes.

(big difference between the glosses and the lip cremes in general)

The cremes are more like a lipstick in gloss form and the darker colors like Fraise or even Papaye, last fairly long on your lips.

(and are more opaque)

Totally agree about some single shadows and the creme blush. We need those!!!!

Btw, how have you been using Tenne? As a blusher or a contour?
I use it as a blusher on my winter pale skin.  It also makes a good base for powder blushes, if I want a bit more intensity of color.  I'm wearing Tenne alone in this picture, with Bondi Beach over the Nudite lip pencil on my lips.  The lip pencils are nice - I wouldn't mind another one of those!





So pretty!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 22, 2014)

I just got back from off the 5th &amp; I must admit that when I got back into my car, I was tempted to go back in &amp; buy more... I got saint-domingue kaleidescope, creme fresh tint in tenne, and lip stain in Ibiza- Im really tempted to go back and get the breathless kaleidescope- it's a beautiful collection of reds ... It's such a great deal @ 70% off... I'm also consideringlipstains in Bombay. Marrakech and Palm Springs... All sooo pretty!!


----------



## ribox22 (Feb 22, 2014)

I also went and picked up the saint-domingue kaleidescope today -at first I didn't find it but then I stumbled upon it at the cash register area. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got back from off the 5th &amp; I must admit that when I got back into my car, I was tempted to go back in &amp; buy more...

I got saint-domingue kaleidescope, creme fresh tint in tenne, and lip stain in Ibiza- Im really tempted to go back and get the breathless kaleidescope- it's a beautiful collection of reds ... It's such a great deal @ 70% off... I'm also consideringlipstains in Bombay. Marrakech and Palm Springs... All sooo pretty!!
Great haul!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got back from off the 5th &amp; I must admit that when I got back into my car, I was tempted to go back in &amp; buy more...

I got saint-domingue kaleidescope, creme fresh tint in tenne, and lip stain in Ibiza- Im really tempted to go back and get the breathless kaleidescope- it's a beautiful collection of reds ... It's such a great deal @ 70% off... I'm also consideringlipstains in Bombay. Marrakech and Palm Springs... All sooo pretty!!
So happy for you! That is an insane steal/deal. I have all the products/colors you picked up.

Ibiza is such a beautiful lipstick. If you do go back you should get Marrakech, they are fairly similiar. It has less shimmer than Ibiza and is a touch warmer.

The Breathless K is stunning. I bought it for %50 off when Saks had their online "mistake"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Were there any other Kaleidoscopes there?


----------



## ribox22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Mine had the saint Domingue, the breathless lip and one more eye kaleidoscope with a funny name - I can't remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There weren't a ton left but there were also foundations, skin creams, lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine had the saint Domingue, the breathless lip and one more eye kaleidoscope with a funny name - I can't remember



There weren't a ton left but there were also foundations, skin creams, lipsticks and glosses.
That's so exciting!!!!! I am very glad you picked the SD kaleidoscope!

Love it. The purplish color (3rd tier) is one of my favorites!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2014)

> So happy for you! That is an insane steal/deal. I have all the products/colors you picked up. Ibiza is such a beautiful lipstick. If you do go back you should get Marrakech, they are fairly similiar. It has less shimmer than Ibiza and is a touch warmer. The Breathless K is stunning. I bought it for %50 off when Saks had their online "mistake"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Were there any other Kaleidoscopes there?


 I told my hubby that is go pick him up new gym shoes tomorrow - great excuse to go back &amp; buy breathless &amp; Marrakech..lol! I liked Ibiza but I'm a little unsure about all the frost- it sounds like Marrakech will be my new fav lipstick!! Thanks for the recommendation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those were the only 2 kaleidoscopes at the metro detroit location - tons of glosses, lipsticks &amp; foundation


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 23, 2014)

I went to the saks off fifth near me in NJ and either they didn't have any Le Metier cosmetics or I couldn't find them although I looked every where and even asked a salesperson. Where were they located in the stores that had them?


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Mine had the saint Domingue, the breathless lip and one more eye kaleidoscope with a funny name - I can't remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There weren't a ton left but there were also foundations, skin creams, lipsticks and glosses.


 YAY!! Glad ther were others that could find some stuff as well!!! Mine had all kinda of things like foundations and skincare as well!! It was hard not to get all kinda things!! It makes me wanna go back and get a few more!! Lol. Mine also had the face kaleidoscope. Didn't need that one!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2014)

> I went to the saks off fifth near me in NJ and either they didn't have any Le Metier cosmetics or I couldn't find them although I looked every where and even asked a salesperson. Where were they located in the stores that had them?


 At my store, they were located on racks at the register area. It took a little while to find because at first I thought it would be in the cosmetic store section..


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 23, 2014)

I've heard that there is going to be a Saks Off 5th built in Columbus this year...can't wait!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 23, 2014)

Man, I hope our local Saks Off 5th still has some stuff by the time I can make it out there! I'm actually gonna be in the area for work tomorrow but I have to immediately head to class so I won't have any time to browse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't live too far away but I'm still trying to recover from this stupid chest infection so I've been sleeping a lot and avoiding public areas.


----------



## ribox22 (Feb 23, 2014)

I also was at the Michigan one if that helps. Slim pickings but such a good deal.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2014)

I went back today &amp; picked up breathless, Marrakech, la belle gloss, &amp; alexandrite shadow. Im so happy with all my pretties... I'm super excited to get ready for work in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Those are two of my favorite Kaleidoscopes! Seriously. So happy you got them. Pretty in Punk isn't as great...the black in Nouvelle Vague is insane. It was created to be the ultimate blackest black! Enjoy them!!!!!!!!


 Tried out my new Nouvelle Vague kaleidoscope and it's beautiful!!! You were not kidding when you said blackest black!! I love it!!!!


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 23, 2014)

> I went back today &amp; picked up breathless, Marrakech, la belle gloss, &amp; alexandrite shadow. Im so happy with all my pretties... I'm super excited to get ready for work in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!!!!!!!! Glad you could find some goodies!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish I had one of those stores within a few hours. I love my Cheeky Chic palatte so much. I use it daily. It's my go to palette for blush and highlighting. I just love it!


----------



## Glossygirl (Feb 24, 2014)

so sad... I went to different Saks Off Fifth near me and no Le Metier there either :-(


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 24, 2014)

The one near me in ny didn't have it and never had it they said.. too


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 24, 2014)

So we should get shipping notices this week about March's box?

I can't wait.

Need a LMdB fix!


----------



## flipflopskt (Feb 25, 2014)

Everyone's comments spurred me to go to my local Off Saks and I went a bit wild.  I got the breathless kaleidoscope along with the Bauhaus eye and Saint-Domingue eye kaleidoscopes.  I also got a blush, single eyeshadows, etc.....  I don't think I will be signing up again with the money that I spent today lol.  I couldn't help myself when everything looked so gorgeous.  I only wish there had been lipsticks or glosses that I liked.  There were only very nude cream based colors which on me make me look like death warmed over.  By the way this was in Gilroy, CA.  I still haven't heard back about getting a new lipstick because mine was squashed in last month's box.  They said they would on facebook, but I haven't received an email. Hopefully it will just be added to next month's box.


----------



## reepy (Feb 25, 2014)

So this is weird.  I broke out the lash serum a few days ago and because the directions said you could also use it on your brows, I did.  As I went to apply it tonight, I noticed that there was a definite orange tone to the brow.  (They're dark brown naturally.)  It looks like old-time awful Sun-In.   And I didn't over-apply at all. 

The lashes look normal color (though no different yet) so I'll continue using there, but ... ewww.


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 27, 2014)

anybody have tracking for march yet? the first is on saturday, don't we usually have something by now?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2014)

> anybody have tracking for march yet? the first is on saturday, don't we usually have something by now?


 I usually see tracking on my UPS app a couple of weeks before now, but I don't have anything yet.


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 27, 2014)

> anybody have tracking for march yet? the first is on saturday, don't we usually have something by now?





> I usually see tracking on my UPS app a couple of weeks before now, but I don't have anything yet.


 I know!! I don't see anything even "pending" with the ups tracking. This month I guess we got spoiled. I am just so excited!! Hope we see tracking soon!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing here either. I've been checking every day!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 27, 2014)

I got an email from LMdB (I had emailed them about something and they replied).

Apparently March boxes will ship out mid to late next week.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email from LMdB (I had emailed them about something and they replied).

Apparently March boxes will ship out mid to late next week.
Thanks! Im guessing because its a short month.


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok, finally feeling better after a bout of pneumonia. Went to saks off fifth, they had a ton of le mÃ©tier. I got 3 brushes for $15, flawless concealer for 15, eye corrector concealer for $25, mascara for $10, powder for $15, empress lip kaliedescope and saint Dominguez eye kaliedescope for $28 each!! I was so excited. They said they keep getting different things every shipment. If your store doesn't have it, keep checking. They had an extra 20% off so I scored big!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 3, 2014)

> Ok, finally feeling better after a bout of pneumonia. Went to off of sixth, they had a ton of le mÃ©tier. I got 3 brushes for $15, flawless concealer for 15, eye corrector concealer for $25, mascara for $10, powder for $15, empress lip kaliedescope and saint Dominguez eye kaliedescope for $28 each!! I was so excited. They said they keep getting different things every shipment. If your store doesn't have it, keep checking. They had an extra 20% off so I scored big!


 Yay!, That's a great new stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Mar 3, 2014)

What is off of sixth?


----------



## Glossygirl (Mar 3, 2014)

I think she means saks off fifth


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 3, 2014)

Yep, off of fifth. Was posting via phone so my auto correct was going crazy. You should have seen the correction on kaliedescope.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh ok thanks girls. I was like ooo what is this store I have never heard of


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just realized I completely forgot to post what  I got in my February box. I got the lipstick in castelo, true romance and Bombay nail polish. Also I wanted to ask if anyone had issues with their lipstick coming a little messed up? Mine came in nicked at the tip and I didn't know if I should write to them or not about it since the lipstick is still usable.


----------



## starr5747 (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe I am being impacient or because last month was spoiled because of tracking was super early in the month but where is our box this month? Lol


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe I am being impacient or because last month was spoiled because of tracking was super early in the month but where is our box this month? Lol
We were told it will be shipping this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

I just got a UPS MyChoice confirmation, but it says "Shipper: Not Available".

Wondering if it could be Le Metier?

Did anyone else get one?

Package weight is 2 lbs btw.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a UPS MyChoice confirmation, but it says "Shipper: Not Available".

Wondering if it could be Le Metier?

Did anyone else get one?

Package weight is 2 lbs btw.
Oooh Yep! Just got one. Same thing. It was not there this morning. Mine has a delivery date of 3/11!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh! Mine is there now as well! But my delivery date is Thursday. But it is only at the label-created stage, so who knows when it will actually get handed off to UPS.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh Yep! Just got one. Same thing. It was not there this morning. Mine has a delivery date of 3/11!
Mine has a delivery date of tomorrow!

What could be 2 lbs?!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine shows a Monday delivery &amp; 2pds also... That's pretty heavy, I wonder what it is. I'm looking forward to your spoilers LisaLeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm thinking a body product maybe?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine shows a Monday delivery &amp; 2pds also... That's pretty heavy, I wonder what it is. I'm looking forward to your spoilers LisaLeah





I should be around most of the day tomorrow...so I will post as I am simultaneously ripping open the box!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 6, 2014)

Are any of these boxes actually showing up as moving within UPS, or do they just say that they're ready for pickup?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking a body product maybe? 
Good point, they have a new body serum.

I am hoping its their facial cleanser and toner.

Or (though this is a total fantasy), the ChemPro Peel and Glow Mask set would be the same weight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Or maybe it's 2 lbs of lippies! I would take that in a heart beat...........


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are any of these boxes actually showing up as moving within UPS, or do they just say that they're ready for pickup?
Mine doesn't ever show movement until late the night before it arrives.

I am in NYC so it literally gets to me the same day.

But to answer your question, no movement yet.

So tomorrow delivery may not be a reality.


----------



## starr5747 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yay!!! Mine should be here Monday!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is moving! Still a Tuesday delivery date.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!!!!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 7, 2014)

Am I the only person not subscribed that stalks this thread? Your boxes are so cool.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I just got a UPS MyChoice confirmation, but it says "Shipper: Not Available". Wondering if it could be Le Metier? Did anyone else get one? Package weight is 2 lbs btw.


 Same here and it says to be delivered later today? Hope it's from LMdB


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 7, 2014)

Got mine!! And it was showing shipper unavailable on my tracking. Will post spoilers in a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luvmymac (Mar 7, 2014)

> Got mine!! And it was showing shipper unavailable on my tracking. Will post spoilers in a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can't wait!


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 7, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the Ultra Hydration Eye Mask Duo (set of 2 patches) and peau vierge correcteur concealer in medium which I am super excited about!


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 7, 2014)

​Now, that is just not nice..... LADY.. LOL THANKS! I just bought that too... A ahhh...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

Huh? Whatever happened to not sending skintone-dependent things? Little Miss Pasty Irish Lass cannot wear that sort of shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Ultra Hydration Eye Mask Duo (set of 2 patches) and peau vierge correcteur concealer in medium which I am super excited about!
OMG!!!!! So happy!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 7, 2014)

> Huh? Whatever happened to not sending skintone-dependent things? Little Miss Pasty Irish Lass cannot wear that sort of shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My thoughts exactly. I fall in the ultra fair category. I can't imagine that those with dark skin will be thrilled either.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow that's like a $245 value! But, the medium will be too dark for me as well. I'm definitely a fair.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow that's like a $245 value! But, the medium will be too dark for me as well. I'm definitely a fair.
I think she said it's only two of the patches...not the full box.

fyi, this concealer is supposed to be a very universal shade.

So it may surprise you. (hope it does).


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm SOOO Excited for this box-  what an incredible value!  I'm in desperate need of a new concealer but I'm also a fair lady-  usually I buy light.  Those that have gotten their boxes-  what number is the concealer?  I think le mÃ©tier goes by numbers instead of colors- the lower the number, the lighter.  I'm so hoping that the concealer will work for me- I would love to try out this brands product- I'm still searching for my HG concealer-  currently I use thebalm time balm concealer and its just ok.  I'm looking for something that will do some miracles with my under eye circles.... I swear I never had these until the last couple years (I'm 35)-  UGH!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I think she said it's only two of the patches...not the full box. fyi, this concealer is supposed to be a very universal shade. So it may surprise you. (hope it does).


 Ah, Ok! Now I see on Nordstrom where it says 8 patches. I just saw the one packet. So $132.50 value!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only person not subscribed that stalks this thread? Your boxes are so cool.
I'm not a subscriber to this box, but I also lurk on this thread


----------



## IffB (Mar 7, 2014)

I have their classic flawless finish concealer in 3 and it is a good match for my fair skin with yellow undertones (my perfect match foundation is Guerlain lingerie de peau 02)


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 7, 2014)

Only number I can find on the packaging is 12M so not sure if that's the number you are looking for or not. But if I saw the shade without knowing that it was medium I would have thought it leaned more towards light. It does seem to be a very universal shade and I have read amazing reviews on it. My concern would be more for those with a darker complexion rather then those with light.. But hopefully everyone will get use out of the products because this is a very high value box. I myself am very happy this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jflopez (Mar 7, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not a subscriber to this box, but I also lurk on this thread 





Me too!  In anticipation for when it opens again (hoping if i am not online, someone will PM me when I have the chance to join)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 7, 2014)

There are only 2 shades. One is cool and the other is medium. It is not the same as the regular concealer. My question is, when are they going to address the smushed lipsticks from last month? I take that back, there is a new shade added but it looks darker to me than the medium.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2014)

> There are only 2 shades. One is cool and the other is medium. It is not the same as the regular concealer. *My question is, when are they going to address the smushed lipsticks from last month?* I take that back, there is a new shade added but it looks darker to me than the medium.


 I don't think they're going to address the smashed tip issue. I read a whole bunch of Temptalia reviews of various LMdB lipsticks unrelated to the sub, and it seems like it's more common to get one with a smashed tip than without.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Only number I can find on the packaging is 12M so not sure if that's the number you are looking for or not. But if I saw the shade without knowing that it was medium I would have thought it leaned more towards light. It does seem to be a very universal shade and I have read amazing reviews on it. My concern would be more for those with a darker complexion rather then those with light.. But hopefully everyone will get use out of the products because this is a very high value box. I myself am very happy this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks so much for the post &amp; pics.... From the photo, it looks like a great match!!! I'm super excited... Woo Hoo!!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Ultra Hydration Eye Mask Duo (set of 2 patches) and peau vierge correcteur concealer in medium which I am super excited about!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got the same


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Ultra Hydration Eye Mask Duo (set of 2 patches) and peau vierge correcteur concealer in medium which I am super excited about!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Got the same


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

I got the same shade as well and it definitely leans light.

I really think most everyone is going to be very happy with it.

And if you happen to have a dark complexion, I bet it would be awesome as an undereye highlighter.

(The Kim Kardashian Ben Nye Banana powder trick)

Very excellent box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

Spoiler



  

Le Metier de Beaute

Peau Vierge Correcteur Concealer As seen in _Real Simple_ magazine (September 2012 issue, pg. 107)


Editor's pick in InStyle magazine's "Best of Beauty" (May 2010, p210).Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Correcteur
Now you see them, now you don't: this luxuriously creamy concealer has the power to naturally cover flaws as it corrects them. The formula is designed to work like skincareâ€”it encourages collagen production, diminishes the appearance of dark circles, softens lines, blurs blemishes and tightens the look of pores within a week of daily use. Light-diffusing coverage creates a smooth, luminous, undetectable finish. Broad-spectrum SPF 16 protects the skin from damaging UVA/UVB rays.

How it Works

Peau Vierge Correcteur contains the breakthrough, proprietary delivery system Syntoc Actif. This exclusive and patented technology aids in the improved delivery of key ingredients. Among those ingredients is anti-aging powerhouse retinol, which is encapsulated and released where the skin needs it mostâ€”lines are softened, blemishes are corrected, dark circles are reduced. Corrective micro-spheres infused into formula diffuse problem areas for instant, natural-looking, luminous coverage.

How to Use

Apply once daily to problem areas and see results within one week

Active Ingredients


Retinol: anti-aging powerhouse known for its ability to smooth and plump wrinkles from deep below the skin's surface, stimulating collagen cell rejuvenation and bringing elasticity back to skin.
Paraben, talc, fragrance, and dye-free.
 For anyone who is interested, this is the official description of the product we got.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aww more retinol. Seeing as how I'm trying to conceive I think I'm going to have to put that on the 'bay.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Ultra Hydration Eye Mask Duo (set of 2 patches) and peau vierge correcteur concealer in medium which I am super excited about!
I don't know how I feel about this since I have medium-dark skin, hope I can find a use for it.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Mar 8, 2014)

> There are only 2 shades. One is cool and the other is medium. It is not the same as the regular concealer. My question is, when are they going to address the smushed lipsticks from last month? I take that back, there is a new shade added but it looks darker to me than the medium.


 Last month was lipstick and nail polish right? I feel like I've missed a month.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Mar 8, 2014)

Brown skin tone ladies, do you think we can highlight with the product then use a darker setting powder to make it not so light? I think the item might just be too light for me.


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, last month was lipstick and nailpolish. I've been using it for about a week and I'm in their color 10 range. It seems to blend beautifully and you can't tell it was so light before. I love this, it's my new go to eye concealer.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww more retinol. Seeing as how I'm trying to conceive I think I'm going to have to put that on the 'bay.
I am pm'ing you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 12, 2014)

Haven't received anything yet





Do you girls have any idea what's this month's reference? I don't have UPS alert as mine is shipped to office, so have to track by reference but apparently the usual beauty vault vip-month trick is no longer working... TIA!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 12, 2014)

Finally received my box yesterday, so now I can read this thread.  Quite happy with the contents, hope they make a difference on my undereye area.  They need help



.  Love that the concealer contains retinol and sunscreen - that is rare.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haven't received anything yet





Do you girls have any idea what's this month's reference? I don't have UPS alert as mine is shipped to office, so have to track by reference but apparently the usual beauty vault vip-month trick is no longer working... TIA!
I'm wondering this too, not sure how to track my package!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 12, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and Im pleased! The concealer seems really nice. I put it over a bluish vein on my hand and it was completely concealed. I look forward to wearing it! I agree that suncreen in it is awesome!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm pretty mehhh on this month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The concealer is way too yellow and too dark for my skin, which is a bummer since they said they wouldn't give away things based on skintone. Oh well its only one month!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 12, 2014)

I tried the concealer today &amp; the color is just ok. It's got a lot of yellow tones in it- I'm a little iffy on it, I'm not giving up though- I'll try again in the am. The consistency seems nice, I just wish it was a lighter color. Has anyone tried the eye masks?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 17, 2014)

I saw someone complained on FB about the concealer being too dark for her. LMdB said to email them to see if they could work something out.

So it may be worth a shot, if anyone here has issues w/ the shade.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw someone complained on FB about the concealer being too dark for her. LMdB said to email them to see if they could work something out.

So it may be worth a shot, if anyone here has issues w/ the shade.
Mine is slightly too dark, but I just started using some facial self tanner and now it seems right.  Definitely yellow leaning. though.  I do like the consistency and that it doesn't emphasize my fine lines.

Now, I'm just waiting for a really good deal on the Vault, like a free kaleidoscope with purchase, or something 

LisaLeah, you subscribed to the Kaleidoscope box, correct?  When should it arrive?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is slightly too dark, but I just started using some facial self tanner and now it seems right.  Definitely yellow leaning. though.  I do like the consistency and that it doesn't emphasize my fine lines.

Now, I'm just waiting for a really good deal on the Vault, like a free kaleidoscope with purchase, or something 

LisaLeah, you subscribed to the Kaleidoscope box, correct?  When should it arrive?
The Kaleidoscope sub/box begins in April. So I'm assuming in about 2 weeks. (since they usually ship early in the month)

I'm excited about it!


----------



## flipflopskt (Mar 25, 2014)

I am disappointed that such a high end company does not respond to emails.  It doesn't make me feel comfortable subscribing again.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Mar 25, 2014)

Did you reply to your original subscription confirmation email? Maybe try that. I got a reply back to my email within a couple hours!


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 25, 2014)

> I am disappointed that such a high end company does not respond to emails.Â  It doesn't make me feel comfortable subscribing again.


 No, they frequently do not reply to emails. I moved in October and had them change my address in their system. They sent my March box to my old address. I saw that the label had been created for the old address using My UPS. I was able to have UPS hold the package and I had to go pick it up. I had to email LMDB four times over a week to get them to respond to me. I just wanted to make sure that they would return to sending to the correct address in the future. They finally sent a rude, condescending response to me. I will not be resubscribing. If they haven't responded in a couple days, you should email again or try to contact them using social media.


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm having the same issue with them not returning my emails. They sent my box to the wrong address even though I recieved boxes at my new address already. I still don't have my box.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, they frequently do not reply to emails.

I moved in October and had them change my address in their system. They sent my March box to my old address. I saw that the label had been created for the old address using My UPS. I was able to have UPS hold the package and I had to go pick it up. I had to email LMDB four times over a week to get them to respond to me. I just wanted to make sure that they would return to sending to the correct address in the future. They finally sent a rude, condescending response to me. I will not be resubscribing.

If they haven't responded in a couple days, you should email again or try to contact them using social media.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm having the same issue with them not returning my emails. They sent my box to the wrong address even though I recieved boxes at my new address already. I still don't have my box.

I am having the same issue with the march box! They sent the box to mybilling address which is in CA, and I am in MA...they emailed me back a few days after I emailed them saying they had some glitch with the addresses this month, and mine was one that wasn't caught on time. 

They assured me the problem is fixed now and would be sending me a replacement box, but it's been over a week and I still don't have it, and it should come relatively quick from NY to MA. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 25, 2014)

It's good that you got a response. I still haven't received a response.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's good that you got a response. I still haven't received a response.
It took them 3 days to respond to me. Here's what they said:

We had a glitch in our shipping software this month and lost address changes from the original list.  We went back and fixed the addresses, however it seems some fell through the cracks.  Your address is one of those.  We will make the change in the system with UPS and ensure it is backed up.


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 26, 2014)

I finally got an email back. If you used their feedback form and got no response it's because they aren't getting all of the ones submitted through the site. I had to dig up an old email to get a response. Use this email address for issues. [email protected] Hope this helps someone, I'm glad I did because they were quick to respond.


----------



## flipflopskt (Mar 26, 2014)

I finally got a response through facebook saying they had responded to all the emails.  I guess they somehow missed two of mine plus another gals as well.   I had used an email address they had given me before which was [email protected] since they had problems before with the feedback form. I like to give people the benefit of the doubt, but it seems they just don't respond unless it is mentioned on facebook.  Maybe I will try using both email addresses this time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love the concealer from last month. I have to admit that at first I thought the tone was too yellow but I didn't give up &amp; now It's my go to daily concealer. I'm so excited for Aprils box... I'm wondering what we're in store for. I just know it's going to be another Fab can't live without item. I checked my UPS &amp; nothing yet.. Can't wait!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the concealer from last month. I have to admit that at first I thought the tone was too yellow but I didn't give up &amp; now It's my go to daily concealer. I'm so excited for Aprils box... I'm wondering what we're in store for. I just know it's going to be another Fab can't live without item. I checked my UPS &amp; nothing yet.. Can't wait!!
can't wait for april either...but would really like my march box before that! They emailed me 10 days ago saying they would send me a replacement box since they sent my march box to the wrong address but I still don't have it yet...


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 30, 2014)

They are sending mine with Aprils box. They will probably do the same with yours.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2014)

SO I'm moving on the 12th...should I have them change my address now? I know we usually get the boxes early, but March was a little late. hmmmm.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 30, 2014)

On the bright side- you gals are going to get 2 boxes this month



> SO I'm moving on the 12th...should I have them change my address now? I know we usually get the boxes early, but March was a little late. hmmmm.Â


 I'd say notify them of your move on the 12th &amp; put the ball in their court  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

How do you sign up for the box? I can't find it on their website - Just saw that sign ups will be open In July 2014   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you sign up for the box? I can't find it on their website - Just saw that sign ups will be open In July 2014   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Where did you see/read that info about sign ups?

Last year, the sign up was on their website a month before the sub began.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where did you see/read that info about sign ups?

Last year, the sign up was on their website a month before the sub began.
 I read it on Glamorable blog. She said sign ups will be open ONLY in July of 2014.

LINK

It says that info under "How It Works"


----------



## OiiO (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where did you see/read that info about sign ups?

Last year, the sign up was on their website a month before the sub began.
Yep, July is when they became available last year, and the first box was sent in August. LMdB said the signups will be available again exactly one year later, which is July 2014.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the bright side- you gals are going to get 2 boxes this month
I'd say notify them of your move on the 12th &amp; put the ball in their court





DUH. don't know why I didn't think of that. That is what I did!


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 31, 2014)

For those of you interested in the kaleidoscope program there's a code for 10% off for the first 100 customers: 100 customers, get 10% off when using code: KSCOPE10 at checkout Enjoy!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Mar 31, 2014)

Are they worth it? Or it's an expensive deal?



> For those of you interested in the kaleidoscope program there's a code for 10% off for the first 100 customers: 100 customers, get 10% off when using code: KSCOPE10 at checkout Enjoy!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are they worth it? Or it's an expensive deal?
As far as value the VIP Beauty Vault program is MUCH better.

But if you love kaleidoscopes this may be worth it.

(The first kaleidoscope box ships in April, so we haven't seen exactly what it's all about yet)

But so far the VIP program has sent out TWO kaleidoscopes during the sub.

An eye or lip one as one of the items in the launch box and a blush one in the December box.


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm scared it might be one kaleidoscope per month making it very expensive compared to the VIP sub



> > Are they worth it? Or it's an expensive deal?
> 
> 
> As far as value the VIP Beauty Vault program is MUCH better. But if you love kaleidoscopes this may be worth it. (The first kaleidoscope box ships in April, so we haven't seen exactly what it's all about yet) But so far the VIP program has sent out TWO kaleidoscopes during the sub. An eye or lip one as one of the items in the launch box and a blush one in the December box.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, July is when they became available last year, and the first box was sent in August. LMdB said the signups will be available again exactly one year later, which is July 2014.
Thanks for that information btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks pricy, but the products look high quality!


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 31, 2014)

> I'm scared it might be one kaleidoscope per month making it very expensive compared to the VIP sub


I think it's a quarterly program rather than a monthly program.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm scared it might be one kaleidoscope per month making it very expensive compared to the VIP sub
It is one kaleidoscope per month.

That is why the VIP program is a significantly better value.


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 31, 2014)

> I think it's a quarterly program rather than a monthly program.


I read the email again - looks like its a 3 month program and u get one each month.


----------



## starr5747 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got a notification from UPS that I have a delivery Thursday!! Hope this month is something really good!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 1, 2014)

Pondering signing up for the summer Kaleidoscope subscription.  With the discount code, it would be $82.50 less than purchasing each kaleidoscope at regular retail.  What to do, what to do....


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pondering signing up for the summer Kaleidoscope subscription.  With the discount code, it would be $82.50 less than purchasing each kaleidoscope at regular retail.  What to do, what to do....
And done!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And done!
And done-r.

Couldn't resist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a notification from UPS that I have a delivery Thursday!! Hope this month is something really good!
Do you have a weight?


----------



## starr5747 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Do you have a weight?


 Yep. It's 2lbs.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine shows Iabel created &amp; 2 pds. It says a delivery date of Thurs but I think it's highly unlikely since it doesn't showed that it was picked up. Thursday would be nice- I'm in need of a pick me up this week.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm REALLY hoping for a mask or a makeup product in a fun spring color...I'm loving the feeling jaded set in the vault... Just saying ;-)


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2014)

Just got a notice this morning from UPS- my package is in route- delivered by tomorrow!!  That means were totally going to see spoilers today...YAY!!   Eyes on Lisaleah... she's always our revealer


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2014)

Excited for you ladies!  I will be keeping up on here looking for your reveals - then going to eBay or trying to find a swap thread that contains those who don't want theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait until they open the program again.  I'm obsessed with their products.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a notice this morning from UPS- my package is in route- delivered by tomorrow!!  That means were totally going to see spoilers today...YAY!!   Eyes on Lisaleah... she's always our revealer





Ha! One of the perks of living in the same city as LMdB's offices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just checked, mine is out for delivery today!

Will post as soon as I rip it open!


----------



## emmzk25 (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone recall the last month of ghie sub? Jun/jul?


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2014)

> Does anyone recall the last month of ghie sub? Jun/jul?


 July will be the last month


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Apr 2, 2014)

What codes you used? Can u share it with us please



> Pondering signing up for the summer Kaleidoscope subscription.Â  With the discount code, it would be $82.50 less than purchasing each kaleidoscope at regular retail.Â  What to do, what to do....


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What codes you used? Can u share it with us please
KSCOPE10


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is out for delivery! Yay!
Can't wait to see the spoilers!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Potential enabler alert!!!!

I emailed LMdB to find out how different the Spring Kaleidoscope vs the Summer Kaleidoscope program will be.

This is was their response....very interesting!

"The Summer Kaleidoscope program will be incredibly different from the Spring program that starts shipping in a few weeks.  In both programs, we have custom developed new formulations, will be introducing split pans inside the kscopes (for the first time) and have had a lot of fun developing these products.  We feel 100% confident that our fans will be quite surprised and excited about what they receive.  We have even been able to lower the cost, for the Summer Program, on the first 100 customers by offering a promotional code (KSCOPE10).  

    Mikey Castillo, our Director of Color, and Ivan Castro, our Global Artist and Red Carpet expert, have developed all these shades directly with our lab teams.  So the collaboration has been powerful.

    Differences are not just colors.  They are formulation shifts, which means textures, wearability and actual product definitions will be blurred. Fundamental differences in these kaleidoscopes from others that we have, and will, produce.

XO
LMdB"


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Potential enabler alert!!!!

I emailed LMdB to find out how different the Spring Kaleidoscope vs the Summer Kaleidoscope program will be.

This is was their response....very interesting!

"The Summer Kaleidoscope program will be incredibly different from the Spring program that starts shipping in a few weeks.  In both programs, we have custom developed new formulations, will be introducing split pans inside the kscopes (for the first time) and have had a lot of fun developing these products.  We feel 100% confident that our fans will be quite surprised and excited about what they receive.  We have even been able to lower the cost, for the Summer Program, on the first 100 customers by offering a promotional code (KSCOPE10).  

    Mikey Castillo, our Director of Color, and Ivan Castro, our Global Artist and Red Carpet expert, have developed all these shades directly with our lab teams.  So the collaboration has been powerful.

    Differences are not just colors.  They are formulation shifts, which means textures, wearability and actual product definitions will be blurred. Fundamental differences in these kaleidoscopes from others that we have, and will, produce.

XO
LMdB"
What? Split pans? Discount? Omg, you are killing me and my credit card balance...


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Potential enabler alert!!!!

I emailed LMdB to find out how different the Spring Kaleidoscope vs the Summer Kaleidoscope program will be.

This is was their response....very interesting!

"The Summer Kaleidoscope program will be incredibly different from the Spring program that starts shipping in a few weeks.  In both programs, we have custom developed new formulations, will be introducing split pans inside the kscopes (for the first time) and have had a lot of fun developing these products.  We feel 100% confident that our fans will be quite surprised and excited about what they receive.  We have even been able to lower the cost, for the Summer Program, on the first 100 customers by offering a promotional code (KSCOPE10).  

    Mikey Castillo, our Director of Color, and Ivan Castro, our Global Artist and Red Carpet expert, have developed all these shades directly with our lab teams.  So the collaboration has been powerful.

    Differences are not just colors. * They are formulation shifts, which means textures, wearability and actual product definitions will be blurred*. Fundamental differences in these kaleidoscopes from others that we have, and will, produce.

XO
LMdB"
This makes me worry there will be more of those horrible wearing Creme Shadows we got early in the sub...


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Potential enabler alert!!!! I emailed LMdB to find out how different the Spring Kaleidoscope vs the Summer Kaleidoscope program will be. This is was their response....very interesting! "The Summer Kaleidoscope program will be incredibly different from the Spring program that starts shipping in a few weeks.Â  In both programs, we have custom developed new formulations, will be introducing split pans inside the kscopes (for the first time) and have had a lot of fun developing these products.Â  We feel 100% confident that our fans will be quite surprised and excited about what they receive.Â  We have even been able to lower the cost, for the Summer Program, on the first 100 customers by offering a promotional code (KSCOPE10). Â  Â Â  Â Mikey Castillo, our Director of Color, and Ivan Castro, our Global Artist and Red Carpet expert, have developed all these shades directly with our lab teams.Â  So the collaboration has been powerful. Â Â  Â Differences are not just colors.Â  They are formulation shifts, which means textures, wearability and actual product definitions will be blurred. Fundamental differences in these kaleidoscopes from others that we have, and will, produce. XO LMdB"


 Ooooo this sounds uber exciting!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Got my box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's something I totally need.

Hope you like it too!

I love it! It's Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder.

The compact is super chic. (there is a hidden puff applicator on the bottom)
The powder seems very smooth and although it's Shade 2, it looks universal and appears color-less on my skin!

Here is the product info from Neiman's website....
  Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder 
$75.00  
 
 
Let's smooth things over. Introducing a technological breakthrough in anti-aging face products, this luxuriously soft, natural-looking treatment powder seamlessly covers visible imperfections while working below the surface to enhance and improve the skin long term. Key ingredients Vital ETâ„¢, a powerful antioxidant and anti-inflammatory, and Sodium Hyaluronate, a major contributor to greater skin hydration, penetrate deeper and result in more pronounced skin improvement due to our proprietary delivery system, TPMÂ®.

A weightless powder so silky smooth it feels almost like a cream at first touch, this formula is easily blendable and will not settle into fine lines or wrinkles. Available in 3 universally flattering shades. Ideal for all skin types; paraben free.

*How to Use*
Apply with a brush for sheer coverage, or with a sponge for heavier application.

*Key Ingredients* 
Sodium Hyaluronate: increases skin hydration
Nylon-12: works to resist settling into fine lines, provides a soft-focus effect
TPMÂ®: powerfully efficient delivery system for key ingredients
Vital ETâ„¢: a bio-functional form of Vitamin E, increases elasticity and delivers antioxidant and anti-inflammatory benefits
 
Oh and here is a pic from the Niemans site


----------



## shabs (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers!  Can't wait.  -=)


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oooh nice! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2014)

Luv Luv the packaging!! Thanks LisaLeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's something I totally need.

Hope you like it too!

I love it! It's Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder.

The compact is super chic. (there is a hidden puff applicator on the bottom)
The powder seems very smooth and although it's Shade 2, it looks universal and appears color-less on my skin!

Here is the product info from Neiman's website....
  Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder $75.00    
  Let's smooth things over. Introducing a technological breakthrough in anti-aging face products, this luxuriously soft, natural-looking treatment powder seamlessly covers visible imperfections while working below the surface to enhance and improve the skin long term. Key ingredients Vital ETâ„¢, a powerful antioxidant and anti-inflammatory, and Sodium Hyaluronate, a major contributor to greater skin hydration, penetrate deeper and result in more pronounced skin improvement due to our proprietary delivery system, TPMÂ®.

A weightless powder so silky smooth it feels almost like a cream at first touch, this formula is easily blendable and will not settle into fine lines or wrinkles. Available in 3 universally flattering shades. Ideal for all skin types; paraben free.

*How to Use*
Apply with a brush for sheer coverage, or with a sponge for heavier application.

*Key Ingredients* 
Sodium Hyaluronate: increases skin hydration
Nylon-12: works to resist settling into fine lines, provides a soft-focus effect
TPMÂ®: powerfully efficient delivery system for key ingredients
Vital ETâ„¢: a bio-functional form of Vitamin E, increases elasticity and delivers antioxidant and anti-inflammatory benefits
 
Oh and here is a pic from the Niemans site





Wow, what a fabulous product! I really wanted to try it, so glad LMdB sent it to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

You are very welcome!

I was just saying, I think it's a really good product for spring/summer.


----------



## IffB (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is good review, addressing the color issue:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/03/le-metier-de-beaute-peau-vierge-anti.html


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2014)

Fwiw, mine is in shade one. Not sure if they randomized or what. I will probably use this, but I'm going to save it for a bit, I just bought a pressed powder this weekend.   That said, I think its kind of boring, again. I'm still holding out hope for a moisturizer and a mascara. Value is definitely not lacking though and this item will certainly get used. Shade 1 seems a little dark for my extreme palenss though.


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 2, 2014)

We received mascara so I'm not sure we will get another in a future box. I'm pretty sure we did..... I have some but who knows I may have obtained it other ways.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We received mascara so I'm not sure we will get another in a future box. I'm pretty sure we did..... I have some but who knows I may have obtained it other ways.
You must have gotten your mascara somewhere else.

It hasn't been in a box yet.

How is their mascara though btw?


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 2, 2014)

Ahhh, you're right. I have the black brown. It is nice and doesn't make my eyelashes all stiff like some mascara. It seems so creamy that if your not careful you lashes can be stuck in clumps. I only did it twice to learn not to go over them too much. I used my lash comb but alas it doesn't fix a mess perfectly. It definitely lasted all day without flaking.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Here is good review, addressing the color issue:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Great Review- thanks for sharing!! It made me so excited to try this new product with our kabuki brush


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Great Review- thanks for sharing!! It made me so excited to try this new product with our kabuki brush 
Actually, the reviewer highly recommended using the included sponge. You should try that too and compare the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Actually, the reviewer highly recommended using the included sponge. You should try that too and compare the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Will Do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for the suggestion- I totally missed that part.. Lol!!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 3, 2014)

LMdB said they were building a collection with this sub and this is an integral part of most makeup collections. I'm pretty excited to try it!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's something I totally need.

Hope you like it too!

I love it! It's Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder.

The compact is super chic. (there is a hidden puff applicator on the bottom)
The powder seems very smooth and although it's Shade 2, it looks universal and appears color-less on my skin!

Here is the product info from Neiman's website....
  Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Pressed Powder $75.00    
  Let's smooth things over. Introducing a technological breakthrough in anti-aging face products, this luxuriously soft, natural-looking treatment powder seamlessly covers visible imperfections while working below the surface to enhance and improve the skin long term. Key ingredients Vital ETâ„¢, a powerful antioxidant and anti-inflammatory, and Sodium Hyaluronate, a major contributor to greater skin hydration, penetrate deeper and result in more pronounced skin improvement due to our proprietary delivery system, TPMÂ®.

A weightless powder so silky smooth it feels almost like a cream at first touch, this formula is easily blendable and will not settle into fine lines or wrinkles. Available in 3 universally flattering shades. Ideal for all skin types; paraben free.

*How to Use*
Apply with a brush for sheer coverage, or with a sponge for heavier application.

*Key Ingredients* 
Sodium Hyaluronate: increases skin hydration
Nylon-12: works to resist settling into fine lines, provides a soft-focus effect
TPMÂ®: powerfully efficient delivery system for key ingredients
Vital ETâ„¢: a bio-functional form of Vitamin E, increases elasticity and delivers antioxidant and anti-inflammatory benefits
 
Oh and here is a pic from the Niemans site






Thanks for the spoiler!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

OOh, exciting!   There's a few on eBay already.  Lots and lots of LMdB on eBay.  I cannot wait until we can enroll in this program in the summer and try it out as well.  Enjoy your goods!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Apr 4, 2014)

To say im disappointed in this months box is an understatement. I wish they would recognize that not everyone is the same color.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To say im disappointed in this months box is an understatement. I wish they would recognize that not everyone is the same color.
Have you received your box yet? Maybe you can email before it ships and they can swap it for you? If you have it, still contact them. I believe they worked with people who reached out to them regarding problems with the color of the concealer too. It's worth a shot.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To say im disappointed in this months box is an understatement. I wish they would recognize that not everyone is the same color.
You should absolutely email them and let them know.

I am sure they will find a solution/resolution for you.

Keep us posted.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Apr 4, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *LovelyLouboutin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To say im disappointed in this months box is an understatement. I wish they would recognize that not everyone is the same color.
> 
> Have you received your box yet? Maybe you can email before it ships and they can swap it for you? If you have it, still contact them. I believe they worked with people who reached out to them regarding problems with the color of the concealer too. It's worth a shot.


 Thank you! I just emailed them. Hopefully they will send me something else and I can mail this back to them. This is the 3rd item I can't use. I couldn't use the concealer and that blush kaleidoscope looked ashy on me. (I wish I had emailed about those but I did let them know in today's email). This is my birthday month so the disappointment felt multiplied. Lol


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Apr 4, 2014)

If they can't do anything ill see if my mom can use it. She is much lighter than me. I'd just be fearful about it making her look like a ghost in pictures...


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

I tried out my powder today! It's too dark, but I think I might be able to make it work.


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mine arrived today and is too dark. I'll email them but they never responded to me when I emailed about the concealer being too dark. I'm pretty bummed. I really wanted to try this one.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 4, 2014)

I decided that I want to share the email I received last month regarding the concealer. The response bothered me a bit. I was definitely a little frustrated when I had sent this email because I couldn't get any response for a week prior regarding them shipping to the wrong address.



Spoiler



We had a glitch in our shipping software in March that caused not only a delay in getting our shipment out, however also forced us to backtrack and review old correspondence to address address changes. It seems your address change was lost in that transition. We are sorry and the address change will be made going forward. Mistakes and errors do happen as we are human at Le Metier de Beaute and to err is human. As for your comments regarding complexion products, we only make a few PV concealer shades and they work for almost all skin types, as the formulation is a treatment product that blends into the skin. Treatment benefits are delivered in the first 8 minutes. Many clients use this product at night as a spot corrector. We will ship you a lighter shade as a replacement for this month's box. Believe it or not, with all of our VIP clients, you are the first to contact us with this concern. Moving forward, it may not be in your best interests to be a part of a program like our VIP program. This program was developed as an evolving concept. It was developed to grow with its participants and to push them to be opened minded, generous (share product they might not utilize) and flexible. We have been extremely generous in our offerings to date and understand that not everything or everyone can always be satisfied with a program like this, however we are disappointed to hear that after 7 other shipments, you are now let down because we pushed you to look at a product you might not have given a chance to otherwise. Share the product with a family member or friend. Meantime, we will ship you a shade that works for you. XO LMdB On Mar 12, 2014, at 9:23 PM, bellatrix42 wrote: This is my fourth attempted contact. Please see the email chain below. In addition, I was able to retrieve my gift from the UPS facility today, and I am extremely disappointed. When I subscribed, I had been informed that LMDB had stated that no complexion specific products would be sent out. I would not have subscribed without this information. I have extremely fair skin. The concealer sent out is several shades too dark for me. I swatched it on my arm to double check. It is impossible for me to use. Please don't send out any skin tone specific products unless you collect skin tone information. This is a huge let down. Sincerely, bellatrix42


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmmm. thanks for sharing.  I'm thinking here... and a little afraid that if too many people complain they might cut the program next year.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe they sent you that e-mail! While they have been SUPER generous with this program and I definitely feel like I'm getting my money's worth, I think they could have responded a lot better than that. Accusing you of not being open minded because you don't want to wear a product that's too dark for you? What?! There's a reason they make multiple colors! The tone is extremely off putting, but maybe that how they want to be?


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided that I want to share the email I received last month regarding the concealer.

The response bothered me a bit. I was definitely a little frustrated when I had sent this email because I couldn't get any response for a week prior regarding them shipping to the wrong address. We had a glitch in our shipping software in March that caused not only a delay in getting our shipment out, however also forced us to backtrack and review old correspondence to address address changes. It seems your address change was lost in that transition. We are sorry and the address change will be made going forward. Mistakes and errors do happen as we are human at Le Metier de Beaute and to err is human.

As for your comments regarding complexion products, we only make a few PV concealer shades and they work for almost all skin types, as the formulation is a treatment product that blends into the skin. Treatment benefits are delivered in the first 8 minutes. Many clients use this product at night as a spot corrector.

We will ship you a lighter shade as a replacement for this month's box.

Believe it or not, with all of our VIP clients, you are the first to contact us with this concern.

Moving forward, it may not be in your best interests to be a part of a program like our VIP program. This program was developed as an evolving concept. It was developed to grow with its participants and to push them to be opened minded, generous (share product they might not utilize) and flexible. We have been extremely generous in our offerings to date and understand that not everything or everyone can always be satisfied with a program like this, however we are disappointed to hear that after 7 other shipments, you are now let down because we pushed you to look at a product you might not have given a chance to otherwise. Share the product with a family member or friend.

Meantime, we will ship you a shade that works for you.

XO
LMdB


On Mar 12, 2014, at 9:23 PM, bellatrix42 wrote:

This is my fourth attempted contact. Please see the email chain below.

In addition, I was able to retrieve my gift from the UPS facility today, and I am extremely disappointed. When I subscribed, I had been informed that LMDB had stated that no complexion specific products would be sent out. I would not have subscribed without this information. I have extremely fair skin. The concealer sent out is several shades too dark for me. I swatched it on my arm to double check. It is impossible for me to use. Please don't send out any skin tone specific products unless you collect skin tone information. This is a huge let down.

Sincerely,

bellatrix42
Wow what a horrid CS response. That would now be a No, now I won't consider joining when it reopens. If they want you to be "generous" and give it away than it should be free. Otherwise it's a product you paid for and you should be able to use, it's not like there's 4 other items in the box that you can try such as BB or Ipsy. I love that they basically told you to leave. It's not even like you threw a tantrum and complained that the whole subscription was a waste. Weird email, very weird email.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks ladies, I couldn't tell if it was just me reading it with a less than friendly tone or not. I'm just hoping that the last three months will have products that work for all of us.


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I decided that I want to share the email I received last month regarding the concealer. The response bothered me a bit. I was definitely a little frustrated when I had sent this email because I couldn't get any response for a week prior regarding them shipping to the wrong address.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 4, 2014)

​That is the opposite of the responses I've ever received and I've sent quite a few emails. In fact, the last email asked what my skin tone was so they could reference it when they send my replacement box. Sounds like one person had a bad day. I concur that hope of them not canceling the program. I'm loving their program and so glad I signed up. After reading your email I think the suggestion to not continue using the program was based on your suggestion that you wouldn't have joined if you'd known complexion products would be sent. They may just be saying that they are going to continue to send products with slight variations that most people can use and that may upset you further? That's is how I read it. Email is so frustrating because the tone is up for interpretation.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm. thanks for sharing.  I'm thinking here... and a little afraid that if too many people complain they might cut the program next year.  
If they're going to be asshats like this when they receive criticism, I don't think a non-recurrence of this program is really that bad of an idea. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I can't believe they sent you that e-mail! While they have been SUPER generous with this program and I definitely feel like I'm getting my money's worth, I think they could have responded a lot better than that. Accusing you of not being open minded because you don't want to wear a product that's too dark for you? What?! There's a reason they make multiple colors! The tone is extremely off putting, but *maybe that how they want to be*?
That's the part that gets to me.  Saying that maybe it's in a subscriber's best interest to not re-subscribe -- after they complain about something that *we were specifically assured would not be an issue* -- and then signing off with "XO"?  It's *phenomenally* condescending and belittling.  I'm a native Portlander.  I know deliberately passive-aggressive when I see it.  We have elevated it to an art form.  This email melds snootiness with passive-aggressive into a sticky, nasty snootball.  Oh!  And this part:

Quote: Moving forward, it may not be in your best interests to be a part of a program like our VIP program.
Uh, yeah.  This isn't the only makeup sub I get.  This *is* the only one that has sent out concealer without checking on skintones.  Birchbox might not get the skintones right, but at least they ask about it.  Also:  *They said they weren't sending anything like this out*.  That's the part that really pisses me off. 

(I may or may not be angrier than I should be by something that I'm not even involved with due to a migraine.  I think this one is weather-related.  It's been so long since I've had one that makes me this close to barfing that I can't remember how to deal with it.  Pretty much all smells make me want to puke.  It is not good since I live a block from a pizza place, which makes my apartment smell like pizza on Friday nights.  Any other Friday, it would be fine.  This Friday, it's not.  I'm going to go hit the Vicodin -- thank you, oral surgeon, for giving me enough to get through a weekend after surgery and then still have a few left over! -- and take a hot shower.  These two things have helped dramatically in the past.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is the opposite of the responses I've ever received and I've sent quite a few emails. In fact, the last email asked what my skin tone was so they could reference it when they send my replacement box. Sounds like one person had a bad day. I concur that hope of them not canceling the program. I'm loving their program and so glad I signed up.
Same here. I've only experienced stellar customer service from them and I've had many interactions.

@bellatrix42  I'm sorry this was the reply you were sent. It seems like it's the exception not the norm.

Glad you are getting a replacement shade though.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here. I've only experienced stellar customer service from them and I've had many interactions.

@bellatrix42  I'm sorry this was the reply you were sent. It seems like it's the exception not the norm.

Glad you are getting a replacement shade though.
That's what I was thinking because the other ladies on this thread have reported the same thing about wonderful CS. I hope this was just a one-off, although I can't guarantee I wouldn't have sent something pissy back.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
That's the part that gets to me.  Saying that maybe it's in a subscriber's best interest to not re-subscribe -- after they complain about something that *we were specifically assured would not be an issue* -- and then signing off with "XO"?  It's *phenomenally* condescending and belittling.  I'm a native Portlander.  I know deliberately passive-aggressive when I see it.  We have elevated it to an art form.  This email melds snootiness with passive-aggressive into a sticky, nasty snootball. 
Yes, it's like we should be honored they are doing this box at all and take our stuff and STFU!


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 4, 2014)

> If they're going to be asshats like this when they receive criticism, I don't think a non-recurrence of this program is really that bad of an idea.Â  That's the part that gets to me.Â  Saying that maybe it's in a subscriber's best interest to not re-subscribe -- after they complain about something that *we were specifically assured would not be an issue* -- and then signing off with "XO"?Â  It's *phenomenally* condescending and belittling.Â  I'm a native Portlander.Â  I know deliberately passive-aggressive when I see it.Â  We have elevated it to an art form.Â  This email melds snootiness with passive-aggressive into a sticky, nasty snootball.Â  Oh!Â  And this part: Uh, yeah.Â  This isn't the only makeup sub I get.Â  This *is* the only one that has sent out concealer without checking on skintones.Â  Birchbox might not get the skintones right, but at least they ask about it.Â  Also:Â  *They said they weren't sending anything like this out*.Â  That's the part that really pisses me off.Â  (I may or may not be angrier than I should be by something that I'm not even involved with due to a migraine.Â  I think this one is weather-related.Â  It's been so long since I've had one that makes me this close to barfing that I can't remember how to deal with it.Â  Pretty much all smells make me want to puke.Â  It is not good since I live a block from a pizza place, which makes my apartment smell like pizza on Friday nights.Â  Any other Friday, it would be fine.Â  This Friday, it's not.Â  I'm going to go hit the Vicodin -- thank you, oral surgeon, for giving me enough to get through a weekend after surgery and then still have a few left over! -- and take a hot shower.Â  These two things have helped dramatically in the past.)


 Just for clarity, they sign everything XO. Every communication I've ever recieved has that closing. I really don't believe they are trying to be condescending. I agree it's unfortunate that it appears to be what it is.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I was thinking because the other ladies on this thread have reported the same thing about wonderful CS. I hope this was just a one-off, although I can't guarantee I wouldn't have sent something pissy back.

Their customer service has gone above and beyond in most instances.  I once got their eye cream as a GWP. When it arrived the sticker on the botton of the eye cream said "anti-aging day cream". I emailed them to double check what the product was, since I didn't want to put a treatment face cream by my eyes. They assured me it was just a mis-label, but sent me another eyecream ($175) just to assure me! I felt like I was stealing from them, I didn't want to take it. But they sent it any way.

This sounds like an unusual circumstance/response.

Also it's out of character for the brand. LMdB is a charitable and altruistic company. They even hold giveaway contests based on random acts of kindness. The person who does the most to help someone else wins. It was an awesome contest. You can see it on their FB page.

This just shows how important CS is. One negative response, can undo a lot of good. Again @bellatrix42 so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for your unfortunate experience with CS. I've only had wonderful experience with their company. I think it's sad that their CS is getting such a bad rep because of one representatives behavior. I do however agree that the response was rude &amp; I see how you could be offended. I hope that this is an isolated situation because I love LMdB &amp; their products are amazing.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 4, 2014)

It sounds like Le Metier might have hired one of Glossybox's Customer Service reps!

They aren't normally so rude. It sounds like they have a bad apple in the bunch.  I'm not going to hold it against the entire company, but damn that person needs a lesson in politeness.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow, that is awful. I won't be resubscribing, mostly because I really have zero use for any more make up, but also I think my money will be better spent at sephora (or in a savings account but that is another story! 



).

My disappointment, as I think a lot of people's, stems from them saying there would be no skin color necessary items, and now they've sent more than one. I am super pale, I don't think they even make colors that work for my skin, lol. 

Oh well, live and learn! Too bad because I was pretty happy with the box, but wow, that response rubs me totally the wrong way. I've received wrong skin color items in other boxes, but it never bothered me because they never said they wouldn't and I expect 99% of foundations to be too dark. I guess like @bellatrix42 this program may not be in my best interest!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm excited about the powder, looking forward to trying it out.  When I got the concealer last month I was a bit disappointed as it was too dark and yellow toned for me as an under eye concealer.  However, it's turned out to be perfect as a spot concealer on my face, and has become a staple item I use everyday. 

The Beauty Professor is going to have swatches of all 3 shades of the powder up this weekend, I'm interested to see how much the shades vary.  She uses #2, which is I believe what we all received, and loves it. 

Will be interesting to see how LMDB will roll out the 2nd year of the VIB subscription service and what, if anything, changes. I noticed prior to when the service started and people were still asking questions about what it would be like, they responded to one person on Facebook with a "this service may not be for you" response when she kept coming back with question after question.  My impression is that they view the VIP subscription as a "reward" for loyal users, so when those users express "huge disappointment", they get a bit sensitive.  They set themselves up for that backlash by saying they wouldn't send out complexion products, however, and are now having to deal with the fallout.  If they're smart, they will adjust accordingly and not make similar mistakes.  Or they may decide it's not worth the hassle.  We shall see.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I'm excited about the powder, looking forward to trying it out.Â  When I got the concealer last month I was a bit disappointed as it was too dark and yellow toned for me as an under eye concealer.Â  However, it's turned out to be perfect as a spot concealer on my face, and has become a staple item I use everyday.Â  The Beauty Professor is going to have swatches of all 3 shades of the powder up this weekend, I'm interested to see how much the shades vary.Â  She uses #2, which is I believe what we all received, and loves it.Â  Will be interesting to see how LMDB will roll out the 2nd year of the VIB subscription service and what, if anything, changes. I noticed prior to when the service started and people were still asking questions about what it would be like, they responded to one person on Facebook with a "this service may not be for you" response when she kept coming back with question after question.Â  My impression is that they view the VIP subscription as a "reward" for loyal users, so when those users express "huge disappointment", they get a bit sensitive.Â  They set themselves up for that backlash by saying they wouldn't send out complexion products, however, and are now having to deal with the fallout.Â  If they're smart, they will adjust accordingly and not make similar mistakes.Â  Or they may decide it's not worth the hassle.Â  We shall see.


 I'm excited to see your reviews and pictures of the new product. . I was concerned that shade 2 may be too dark but it actually looks beautiful- coverage is amazing!! I love the compact itself- so chic!!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My impression is that *they view the VIP subscription as a "reward" for loyal users*, so when those users express "huge disappointment", they get a bit sensitive. 
That's exactly how I see it, after all getting an assortment of luxe cosmetics, tools and skincare for just $29/month is a total steal, and I am very grateful for their generosity. However, they set themselves up for this backlash by saying there won't be any complexion specific products in these boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided that I want to share the email I received last month regarding the concealer.

The response bothered me a bit. I was definitely a little frustrated when I had sent this email because I couldn't get any response for a week prior regarding them shipping to the wrong address. We had a glitch in our shipping software in March that caused not only a delay in getting our shipment out, however also forced us to backtrack and review old correspondence to address address changes. It seems your address change was lost in that transition. We are sorry and the address change will be made going forward. Mistakes and errors do happen as we are human at Le Metier de Beaute and to err is human.

As for your comments regarding complexion products, we only make a few PV concealer shades and they work for almost all skin types, as the formulation is a treatment product that blends into the skin. Treatment benefits are delivered in the first 8 minutes. Many clients use this product at night as a spot corrector.

We will ship you a lighter shade as a replacement for this month's box.

Believe it or not, with all of our VIP clients, you are the first to contact us with this concern.

Moving forward, it may not be in your best interests to be a part of a program like our VIP program. This program was developed as an evolving concept. It was developed to grow with its participants and to push them to be opened minded, generous (share product they might not utilize) and flexible. We have been extremely generous in our offerings to date and understand that not everything or everyone can always be satisfied with a program like this, however we are disappointed to hear that after 7 other shipments, you are now let down because we pushed you to look at a product you might not have given a chance to otherwise. Share the product with a family member or friend.

Meantime, we will ship you a shade that works for you.

XO
LMdB


On Mar 12, 2014, at 9:23 PM, bellatrix42 wrote:

This is my fourth attempted contact. Please see the email chain below.

In addition, I was able to retrieve my gift from the UPS facility today, and I am extremely disappointed. When I subscribed, I had been informed that LMDB had stated that no complexion specific products would be sent out. I would not have subscribed without this information. I have extremely fair skin. The concealer sent out is several shades too dark for me. I swatched it on my arm to double check. It is impossible for me to use. Please don't send out any skin tone specific products unless you collect skin tone information. This is a huge let down.

Sincerely,

bellatrix42

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided that I want to share the email I received last month regarding the concealer.

The response bothered me a bit. I was definitely a little frustrated when I had sent this email because I couldn't get any response for a week prior regarding them shipping to the wrong address. We had a glitch in our shipping software in March that caused not only a delay in getting our shipment out, however also forced us to backtrack and review old correspondence to address address changes. It seems your address change was lost in that transition. We are sorry and the address change will be made going forward. Mistakes and errors do happen as we are human at Le Metier de Beaute and to err is human.

As for your comments regarding complexion products, we only make a few PV concealer shades and they work for almost all skin types, as the formulation is a treatment product that blends into the skin. Treatment benefits are delivered in the first 8 minutes. Many clients use this product at night as a spot corrector.

We will ship you a lighter shade as a replacement for this month's box.

Believe it or not, with all of our VIP clients, you are the first to contact us with this concern.

Moving forward, it may not be in your best interests to be a part of a program like our VIP program. This program was developed as an evolving concept. It was developed to grow with its participants and to push them to be opened minded, generous (share product they might not utilize) and flexible. We have been extremely generous in our offerings to date and understand that not everything or everyone can always be satisfied with a program like this, however we are disappointed to hear that after 7 other shipments, you are now let down because we pushed you to look at a product you might not have given a chance to otherwise. Share the product with a family member or friend.

Meantime, we will ship you a shade that works for you.

XO
LMdB


On Mar 12, 2014, at 9:23 PM, bellatrix42 wrote:

This is my fourth attempted contact. Please see the email chain below.

In addition, I was able to retrieve my gift from the UPS facility today, and I am extremely disappointed. When I subscribed, I had been informed that LMDB had stated that no complexion specific products would be sent out. I would not have subscribed without this information. I have extremely fair skin. The concealer sent out is several shades too dark for me. I swatched it on my arm to double check. It is impossible for me to use. Please don't send out any skin tone specific products unless you collect skin tone information. This is a huge let down.

Sincerely,

bellatrix42
Wow  I am in disbelief over that response. Sorry you had to go through such bad customer service, its like they make you feel guilty for being sent something that does not work for you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm. thanks for sharing.  I'm thinking here... and a little afraid that if too many people complain they might cut the program next year.  
If they're going to be asshats like this when they receive criticism, I don't think a non-recurrence of this program is really that bad of an idea. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I can't believe they sent you that e-mail! While they have been SUPER generous with this program and I definitely feel like I'm getting my money's worth, I think they could have responded a lot better than that. Accusing you of not being open minded because you don't want to wear a product that's too dark for you? What?! There's a reason they make multiple colors! The tone is extremely off putting, but *maybe that how they want to be*?
That's the part that gets to me.  Saying that maybe it's in a subscriber's best interest to not re-subscribe -- after they complain about something that *we were specifically assured would not be an issue* -- and then signing off with "XO"?  It's *phenomenally* condescending and belittling.  I'm a native Portlander.  I know deliberately passive-aggressive when I see it.  We have elevated it to an art form.  This email melds snootiness with passive-aggressive into a sticky, nasty snootball.  Oh!  And this part:

Quote: Moving forward, it may not be in your best interests to be a part of a program like our VIP program.
Uh, yeah.  This isn't the only makeup sub I get.  This *is* the only one that has sent out concealer without checking on skintones.  Birchbox might not get the skintones right, but at least they ask about it.  Also:  *They said they weren't sending anything like this out*.  That's the part that really pisses me off. 

(I may or may not be angrier than I should be by something that I'm not even involved with due to a migraine.  I think this one is weather-related.  It's been so long since I've had one that makes me this close to barfing that I can't remember how to deal with it.  Pretty much all smells make me want to puke.  It is not good since I live a block from a pizza place, which makes my apartment smell like pizza on Friday nights.  Any other Friday, it would be fine.  This Friday, it's not.  I'm going to go hit the Vicodin -- thank you, oral surgeon, for giving me enough to get through a weekend after surgery and then still have a few left over! -- and take a hot shower.  These two things have helped dramatically in the past.)

Completely off topic but the word asshat always makes me think of Supernatural.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

How is everyone else liking this product?   There are some on eBay (along with other great deals to try out).  Worth trying it out?


----------



## IffB (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is everyone else liking this product?   There are some on eBay (along with other great deals to try out).  Worth trying it out?
I think is a fine finishing powder...but nothing special. Coverage is light, would not replace concealer or foundation.  Shade 2 was a good match for my fair to light skin with yellow undertones.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, great. Thanks for the feedback. Think it's worth checking out then... Can't wait to get on the new program in the summer. Nice to try different things to see what to repeat purchase.   It's good some folks sell theirs when they know it won't work for them - gives us a chance to check it out..


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think is a fine finishing powder...but nothing special. Coverage is light, would not replace concealer or foundation.  Shade 2 was a good match for my fair to light skin with yellow undertones. 
I agree. It's a good finishing powder. I would never spend $75 on it. I'll finish it though and like it.


----------



## flipflopskt (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't believe the email that they sent.  It was so condescending and rude.  I read it to my mom and sister and they both told me that I shouldn't subscribe again.  Luckily when their customer service finally gets back to me after multiple emails they have at least been polite.  I received my box last night and they did include the fair concealer and a replacement for the lipstick that was smushed.  That lipstick was smashed too, but it was a color that was more usable.  The funny thing is that I told them how fair and not yellow I was and I still got the shade 2 powder.  I had held out hope that they would use common sense and send shade 1 along with the 1 concealer.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 9, 2014)

I saw an interesting article recently featuring the MSA blog, and I thought this particular line was on point for subscription boxes: 

"For retailers, monthly boxes are like offering shoppers a plate of appetizers: Sample what you like, come back for more â€“ and if you donâ€™t like something, give it to your friends"

This in no way is meant to devalue anyone's feeling on here about LMdB in particular, but perhaps to offer another perspective on boxes in general and our expectations.  True, there needs to be level setting upfront if there are colors/shades, etc.  Perhaps it wasn't their intention a year ago to send items that would be suitable by profile, but perhaps it evolved as they would like to get more product out.  It is a relatively new company.  I am guessing they would adjust that this time around (if they even offer the program again after this year's experience).  I know that I have gotten colors in other boxes that were absolutely not for me - but I gave them to friends.   But I do not have this subscription so cannot speak to it specifically. I think with the price point being so high, it touches people on a different level.  I like the post above that broke this one out into $20+/month.  

Anyways, thought this was an interesting article.

Source: http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/04/08/3768430/subscription-services-grow-in.html

Read more here: http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/04/08/3768430/subscription-services-grow-in.html#storylink=cpy
Hopefully, the trade boards will help in matching people's colors?  Maybe they will establish more norms in their customer service responses so they don't send wording that would be hurtful to the customer and the experience.  I think they are learning and growing....


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the thing that annoys me about being told to give it away is that if I do that with Birchbox, I still have four other things to play with. Since this sub is usually a single item, if I do that, I'm left with nothing new to play with for that month. I didn't get this sub to be generous with the products I can't use and give them away. I got it to try this line out. Sending out concealer and powder in the wrong colors does not allow me to do that.


----------



## flipflopskt (Apr 9, 2014)

The only problem with them changing the rules is that we prepaid for a full year and can't opt out even if we wanted to.  If they wanted the program to evolve they should have sent an email informing the customers or even better just wait until the second year of the program in just a few months. I don't want to email them to tell them that again a color doesn't work for me, but they set themselves up for this problem. If an eyeshadow doesn't work out I will definitely give it to my sister or a friend, but that is to be expected with colors.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2014)

> The only problem with them changing the rules is that we prepaid for a full year and can't opt out even if we wanted to.Â  If they wanted the program to evolve they should have sent an email informing the customers or even better just wait until the second year of the program in just a few months. I don't want to email them to tell them that again a color doesn't work for me, but they set themselves up for this problem. If an eyeshadow doesn't work out I will definitely give it to my sister or a friend, but that is to be expected with colors.Â


 Yup, this, too. If I'm told x is going to happen, and I sign up, and then after I pay my money, they decide the exact opposite is going to happen, I consider that to be a broken promise verging on false advertising. This is not a sub where they should be changing horses mid-stream.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw an interesting article recently featuring the MSA blog, and I thought this particular line was on point for subscription boxes: 

"For retailers, monthly boxes are like offering shoppers a plate of appetizers: Sample what you like, come back for more â€“ and if you donâ€™t like something, give it to your friends"

This in no way is meant to devalue anyone's feeling on here about LMdB in particular, but perhaps to offer another perspective on boxes in general and our expectations.  True, there needs to be level setting upfront if there are colors/shades, etc.  Perhaps it wasn't their intention a year ago to send items that would be suitable by profile, but perhaps it evolved as they would like to get more product out.  It is a relatively new company.  I am guessing they would adjust that this time around (if they even offer the program again after this year's experience).  I know that I have gotten colors in other boxes that were absolutely not for me - but I gave them to friends.   But I do not have this subscription so cannot speak to it specifically. I think with the price point being so high, it touches people on a different level.  I like the post above that broke this one out into $20+/month.  

Anyways, thought this was an interesting article.

Source: http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/04/08/3768430/subscription-services-grow-in.html



Read more here: http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/04/08/3768430/subscription-services-grow-in.html#storylink=cpy
Hopefully, the trade boards will help in matching people's colors?  Maybe they will establish more norms in their customer service responses so they don't send wording that would be hurtful to the customer and the experience.  I think they are learning and growing.... 

Yes, I think it's a learning process for every company that gets into the subscription box arena.  However, I'm also thinking it's fine for a company to tell customers "this service may not be for you".  Especially high end brands that are focused on more niche markets.  If the company has their own vision for what they want the service to be, that's valid, IMO.  It would be best if they didn't make people pay upfront if they are going that route, however, so people can opt out when they see the subscription isn't for them.  I'd be very surprised if the second year (if it happens) doesn't evolve to reflect lessons learned.  I'm curious to see if those changes also mean a lower value product wise.  I'm speculating that the honeymoon is over on both ends of the spectrum.

Another thing I've wondered about is if the second year would send out totally different products or if there would be duplicates?  This is a single brand with limited products, so it would be hard to avoid sending out duplicates, especially if they stay with the concept of building a core collection.  Maybe they'll just go with the kaleidoscope subscriptions instead.   Okay, &lt;/speculation&gt;.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 9, 2014)

I think this has been a very beneficial program for LMdB as well.

Many of us have become fans of the products, and have made additional purchases in the Beauty Vault

as well as at some of their retailers. Not to mention the number of blogs reviewing the products and getting the LMdB name out there has significantly increased in the past year.

I am pretty certain they will continue the program next year. Actually I emailed them to ask about it and they said absolutely yes! (I will try to find that email and post it)

But I agree w/ @Lulubelle107 that there will probably be some duplicate products sent out in year 2.

Which is fine with me. I seriously have loved everything so far except for those "cream shadows".

Everything else I have used and may continue to use after the sub is over.

I can't say that about any other subscription I have.

The majority of stuff I get usually goes untouched for months or forever!


----------



## srmmrr (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I think it's a learning process for every company that gets into the subscription box arena.  However, I'm also thinking it's fine for a company to tell customers "this service may not be for you".  Especially high end brands that are focused on more niche markets.  If the company has their own vision for what they want the service to be, that's valid, IMO.  It would be best if they didn't make people pay upfront if they are going that route, however, so people can opt out when they see the subscription isn't for them.  I'd be very surprised if the second year (if it happens) doesn't evolve to reflect lessons learned.  I'm curious to see if those changes also mean a lower value product wise.  I'm speculating that the honeymoon is over on both ends of the spectrum.

Another thing I've wondered about is if the second year would send out totally different products or if there would be duplicates?  This is a single brand with limited products, so it would be hard to avoid sending out duplicates, especially if they stay with the concept of building a core collection.  Maybe they'll just go with the kaleidoscope subscriptions instead.   Okay, &lt;/speculation&gt;.

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw an interesting article recently featuring the MSA blog, and I thought this particular line was on point for subscription boxes: 

"For retailers, monthly boxes are like offering shoppers a plate of appetizers: Sample what you like, come back for more â€“ and if you donâ€™t like something, give it to your friends"

This in no way is meant to devalue anyone's feeling on here about LMdB in particular, but perhaps to offer another perspective on boxes in general and our expectations.  True, there needs to be level setting upfront if there are colors/shades, etc.  Perhaps it wasn't their intention a year ago to send items that would be suitable by profile, but perhaps it evolved as they would like to get more product out.  It is a relatively new company.  I am guessing they would adjust that this time around (if they even offer the program again after this year's experience).  I know that I have gotten colors in other boxes that were absolutely not for me - but I gave them to friends.   But I do not have this subscription so cannot speak to it specifically. I think with the price point being so high, it touches people on a different level.  I like the post above that broke this one out into $20+/month.  

Anyways, thought this was an interesting article.

Source: http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/04/08/3768430/subscription-services-grow-in.html



Read more here: http://www.newsobserver.com/2014/04/08/3768430/subscription-services-grow-in.html#storylink=cpy
Hopefully, the trade boards will help in matching people's colors?  Maybe they will establish more norms in their customer service responses so they don't send wording that would be hurtful to the customer and the experience.  I think they are learning and growing.... 


I really enjoyed both of your posts.  Mishmish, I hope that you subscribe to VIP if they offer it again.  Love your perspective!  Wish you were getting the product.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~~ Here are just a few of the questions that I consider when thinking about the company's side of the VIP subscription box equation....

1. of the approximately 2k who signed up for the beauty vault program - how many subscribers have purchased other products from the brand during the past 9 months?

2. of those people, how many purchased the products at full price versus at Nordstrom Rack etc at a substantial discount?

3. how many of the VIP subscribers gave away product to friends to try or even talked to friends and family members about the products that they received?  I need to reach more than just the 2k to make this a decent marketing strategy...

Anyway, after thinking about this program from a purely business perspective with no personal bias considered, I can't see how VIP was the best use of LMdB's marketing dollars.

As Lulubelle107 stated so well, this is a niche market product line.... with the little marketing that this company does, LMdB has to reach a demographic with the money available to purchase their product, and then they have to get those few people who have the money and who will spend $75.00 on face powder (using this month's product as an example) to buy the products; AND they have to make this happen while going up against competitors who are advertising the crap out of their products in every women's magazine on the newsstand.

Call me crazy, but I doubt that most women who have that type of bank AND will drop that type of cash on face powder make up the majority of women who are subscribing to this service.  I believe that most of the subscribers are like me... women who loved the idea of getting great makeup for a great price.  I don't think LMdB's core customer is worried about price, much less $29 a month.   In my ten years of divorcing rich women in Dallas, most tip the valet in front of Neiman Marcus that much on a monthly basis so that they don't have to park their own car in downtown Dallas to go in and buy LMdB products.  They wouldn't think twice about giving a product away to a friend if it doesn't work for them.  It's just a good excuse to go to Neimans and buy another product.

While I found the email that bellatrix42 shared to be rude and in poor judgment, I also read it as frustration being expressed that the program hadn't worked out as the company had hoped.

The comment about generosity on their part was the one that I found particularly telling.  I had assumed from the beginning that we would get lip products, mascara, eyeliner, single eyeshadows, etc., with product that they were discontinuing or updating formulas to fill in our boxes such as Starlooks sends in their birthday gifts.  Never in a million years did I think that they would send out hundreds of dollars in product over the last nine months for $350.00.

When I consider the costs to the company for executing the program, I cannot see how they are making a dime off this.... starting up the program, signing up the subscribers, time by employees spent on personal notes to everyone, time spent by employees for packaging, money spent on packaging and shipping costs, repeat shipping costs to subscribers who had an issue with their products, time spent by employees dealing with those issues, cost of the development of the quality products that we have received plus cost to make the products, and finally taxes paid on the income from the subscribers and all the employment taxes paid to service the subscriber.  I am sure that there are plenty of other costs that I haven't taken the time to consider.

Furthermore, for every product that they send me, this is another LMdB product that I don't need!  It will take me forever to use the powder they sent, and the concealer, and the makeup remover, so on and so forth.

If I were the marketing people at LMdB, I would spend my future marketing dollars sending product to more beauty bloggers to reach their readers and who hopefully show my products in use (very important step that they are missing with most of us - Lulubelle107 and OiiO excluded) and who always need more product to review or putting my products in Birchbox so 200K can hope to be one of the lucky few each month who receive one, unlike VIP subscribers who have already been spoiled by my amazing products.  I just don't see the benefit to sending products to a select few and hoping that they will spread the word or buy more product.  I don't see why subscribers would want to pay full price for my products when they are getting a great deal from my subscription service.

All that said, I will be thrilled if they continue the VIP program, and I will sign up in a heartbeat if it's offered to me.  I don't care if I get repeats.   I feel like I got my money's worth a few months into the program.  I did sign up for the first kaleidoscope quarter.  Got an email for the second round, but not going there until I see what comes this month.  If it fills up, it fills up.  I am guessing that LMdB phases out the VIP program and sticks to the quarterly kaleidoscope program.  I hope I'm wrong.

Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2014)

Very well said... Amen Sista!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2014)

Very well stated.  And if people are uncomfortable gifting, then they can sell on eBay. There is a lot listed there.  But it's all about people's comfort levels.  Great dialogue here, overall.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 10, 2014)

srmmrr, you've encapsulated a lot of what I was thinking.  According to my calculations, we've received $967.75 of product to date, with 2(?) months remaining.  More than generous, with lots more hits than misses IMO.  I signed up for the summer kaleidoscope program, but would sign up for the 2nd year subscription as well.  Lots of the items sent have made it into my regular routine, even in the midst of trying new products to blog about.


----------



## Andi B (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree that the monetary value is definitely there, and then some.  Thus, I'm not really bothered by the fact that I've received at least 2 products that are too dark for my complexion. However...and I know I'm in the minority when I say this...I am not finding a great deal of personal value in the products I've received.  What I mean is that I have yet to try a single product that REALLY wowed me, and in most cases I feel like there are far superior products available from less-expensive brands.  The texture, pigmentation, and finish of the color products just doesn't meet my expectations.

I really don't mean to bash the company or its products (or anyone who loves the products), but I am failing to see the justification for the high markup, other than the science behind some of the products (yet I still find most of my mid-range brands to be more effective).  Indeed, maybe I'm not a good fit for this subscription, but I was hoping to find products that I'd fall in love with.  I can't say that I routinely reach for any of the products I've received over any of my other newly acquired products from other brands.  Just my $.02, for what it's worth...


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 13, 2014)

Heads up. . . there is a nice selection of LMDB products at Saks Off Fifth.  I stopped by the one in Portland, OR (Bridgeport Village) the other day and picked up an eyeshadow kaleidoscope in Saint Dominigue. It was priced at $35.99 but they had 20% on all their makeup so it ended up being under $30.  I also spotted several LMDB lipsticks, liners, and a bunch of foundation (mostly in medium to dark tones).  The eyeshadow colors are gorgeous and I played around with the "couche de colour" technique and the result was a really lovely dark grey, lots of dimension.   As beautiful as the colors are, I don't believe the quality justifies the $95 price tag. I've noticed a lot of fall out and the pigmentation isn't quite good as MAC. . or even Wet N Wild. 

Also, I feel rather silly because I've been using my Popsugar Nieman Marcus kaleidoscope for months and didn't realize the top opens to reveal a mirror!  (I saw it on a Youtube video last night).


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 13, 2014)

I also purchased the Saint Domingue palette at the Saks outlet and I'm glad you mentioned the fallout. I love the palette and colors but for me, the fallout it so bad I had a coworker ask me if I was trying to cover up a black eye!!! I looked in the mirror and the grey and plum shades had fallen onto my cheekbones and indeed, it looked bruised. So now I'm afraid to wear them. Any tricks?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also purchased the Saint Domingue palette at the Saks outlet and I'm glad you mentioned the fallout. I love the palette and colors but for me, the fallout it so bad I had a coworker ask me if I was trying to cover up a black eye!!! I looked in the mirror and the grey and plum shades had fallen onto my cheekbones and indeed, it looked bruised. So now I'm afraid to wear them. Any tricks?
Apply the color lightly. It's very buildable.  I use the kaleidoscopes all the time and never have any fall out issues.


----------



## ribox22 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks - I've also found that I have better luck with a spongetip vs a shadow brush for the fallout. But I find myself checking the mirror all day now after that embarrassing incident.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ribox22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks - I've also found that I have better luck with a spongetip vs a shadow brush for the fallout. But I find myself checking the mirror all day now after that embarrassing incident.
I experienced fallout mostly during the application, but I applied the shadow in very light layers over a tacky primer (Urban Decay Primer potion).  I've considered applying with a damp brush in the future. . . it's a shame that I have to even finagle with it, given the original retail price. But, the color payoff is pretty nice once it's all layered on.  I'm sorry that happened to you. . .I've had makeup moments like that too. The other day I was shopping in a nice store and discovered when I got into my car that my red lipstick was half rubbed off and I had cocoa powder from my mocha sticking to my lips. Haha.


----------



## GlamBabe (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, I love their products and am waiting impatiently for the new memberships to open, but that email was a slam. I am subscribed to the kaleidoscope box and am waiting patiently for my shipment. Meanwhile if I were you I don't know if I'd stay a member when it's time to renew. They might want to put something on their site stating that it's a meant to be shared box, that way they have at least stated it and won't have the same backlash. I have only had good experiences with them but that doesn't mean everyone else has, obviously....


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2014)

> Heads up. . . there is a nice selection of LMDB products *at Saks Off Fifth. Â I stopped by the one in Portland, OR (Bridgeport Village) *the other day and picked up an eyeshadow kaleidoscope in Saint Dominigue.


 Whoa, wait, there's a Saks Off Fifth here? I had no idea, and I even go out to that mall semi-frequently! I may need to head out there in two weeks (next weekend is already carved out as stay-home-all-weekend-until-GoT-time due to stress issues) and just see what they -- both the mall and the store -- have.


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whoa, wait, there's a Saks Off Fifth here? I had no idea, and I even go out to that mall semi-frequently! I may need to head out there in two weeks (next weekend is already carved out as stay-home-all-weekend-until-GoT-time due to stress issues) and just see what they -- both the mall and the store -- have.
Yep!  It's kind of tucked away in the corner as you turn into Bridgeport from the light that goes to Whole Foods. It's not very close to the parking garage, but there are quite a few parking spaces in front of it.  I hope the next few weeks are not as stressful for you and you're able to find some great deals when you make it out there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## softly (Apr 14, 2014)

If someone wants Saint Domingue off of their hands, I'd be glad to buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That said, I'm realizing that the monetary value of this box is easy to pad up as some of the products' prices are, to me, a bit inflated. And I say this as a staunch LMdB supporter. I did, however, enjoy getting to try some products I would never have purchased from their line like the skin care items or the concealer, as I find them quite expensive. Now I just have to figure out what to do once my bottle of the Dark Spot Corrector runs out...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's the post from The Beauty Professor that shows the 3 different shades of the pressed powder. 

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2014/04/le-metier-de-beaute-peau-vierge-anti.html

The darkest one looks really orange to me, but it could be the photos.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 15, 2014)

So I decided to finally play around with Shade #2 this weekend. It definitely looked too dark in the pan, and since I'm pretty much Paler McPalertson, I expected to get a full orange face that's a few tones darker than my neck. Nope!

Looks like the reason behind the more intense-looking color is the fact that these powders are very tightly compressed, so it just appears more saturated. Those of you who already tried them, wouldn't you agree that there's pretty much zero powdering? Even my densest brushes don't make a sandstorm in the pan, and I like that, because I'm usually rough on my products if I'm in a hurry.





I had to swipe a million times to make my arm swatch show up, because the powder always just blended into my skin seamlessly, so my camera kept focusing on random pores on my arm instead of the swatch area.

And here's me wearing the powder. It looks a lot different on the skin than it does in the pan, much lighter. The yellow undertones neutralize the redness and make the skin appear flawless. Also, it works really well to control the oil. Right now I use it as a setting powder, and for midday touchups, and it's been amazing!

Not the most flattering selfie, but you get the point.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I decided to finally play around with Shade #2 this weekend. It definitely looked too dark in the pan, and since I'm pretty much Paler McPalertson, I expected to get a full orange face that's a few tones darker than my neck. Nope!

Looks like the reason behind the more intense-looking color is the fact that these powders are very tightly compressed, so it just appears more saturated. Those of you who already tried them, wouldn't you agree that there's pretty much zero powdering? Even my densest brushes don't make a sandstorm in the pan, and I like that, because I'm usually rough on my products if I'm in a hurry.





I had to swipe a million times to make my arm swatch show up, because the powder always just blended into my skin seamlessly, so my camera kept focusing on random pores on my arm instead of the swatch area.

And here's me wearing the powder. It looks a lot different on the skin than it does in the pan, much lighter. The yellow undertones neutralize the redness and make the skin appear flawless. Also, it works really well to control the oil. Right now I use it as a setting powder, and for midday touchups, and it's been amazing!

Not the most flattering selfie, but you get the point.




I'm really enjoying the powder, and agree that it just melds into the skin.  I've been using the enclosed foam applicator to apply, basically just pressing it into my skin.  I need to try it with a brush as well.


----------



## srmmrr (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree that the monetary value is definitely there, and then some.  Thus, I'm not really bothered by the fact that I've received at least 2 products that are too dark for my complexion. However...and I know I'm in the minority when I say this...I am not finding a great deal of personal value in the products I've received.  What I mean is that I have yet to try a single product that REALLY wowed me, and in most cases I feel like there are far superior products available from less-expensive brands.  The texture, pigmentation, and finish of the color products just doesn't meet my expectations.

I really don't mean to bash the company or its products (or anyone who loves the products), but I am failing to see the justification for the high markup, other than the science behind some of the products (yet I still find most of my mid-range brands to be more effective).  Indeed, maybe I'm not a good fit for this subscription, but I was hoping to find products that I'd fall in love with.  I can't say that I routinely reachit for any of the products I've received over any of my other newly acquired products from other brands.  Just my $.02, for what it's worth...
I don't take this as bashing at all.  I see this as why there are a zillion brands/products out there, and we all LOVE the diversity.  Plus it's kinda great not to fall in love with products at this price.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I wouldn't pay full price for most of the items that I've received in this subscription.  I have three items that I consistently spend a lot of money on.... skincare, foundation, and mascara.  At 49, I need to spend my money on items that are full of active ingredients, and great peptides etc aren't cheap.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I like mascara that comes off in tubes, and I only know of two brands that I like that make tubular mascara.... Kevyn Aucoin and Trish McAvoy.  I've tried Blinc, but it was a no go for me.  I never thought that there could be that much difference in drugstore foundation vs high end, but I was wrong.  I would never give up my Koh Gen Do foundation.  It's my skin but better.  I still wear my Almay when I'm running around, but KGD when it matters.   

Of my three splurge products, LMdB hasn't sent us any foundation - thankfully because I can only imagine how wrong that they would get it lol, nor any mascara, and only one skincare item,  I would have jumped for joy had we gotten the Peau Virage (sp) that the Beauty Professor is so crazy about, but I know that a lot of people would have been disappointed since it needs to be color matched.  I would like to try a foundation primer with retinol. 

I never get disappointed over subscription boxes because I use them to receive products that force me out of my comfort zone.  We all fall into beauty ruts, especially those of us who don't have a blog to force the issue.  And sometimes, bloggers do as well.... I often think.... how can the Beauty Professor use even one more nude pink lipstick?!  She reviewed a Kanebo red lipstick a few weeks back, and I thought that is the best that I've ever seen her look.  But we like what we like, and it's hard to move away from that, especially when paying a higher price for something that we don't think that we will use everyday.  Thus why my splurge items are skincare, foundation, and mascara... my three most used items.  My biggest rut... neutral eye palettes.  I love the one that came in PSMH this month.  Like I needed another one!  Now I will spend another month wearing brown eyeshadow...


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have to admit that I do LOVE this powder. I've been using it as a finishing powder as well and putting it on with a big brush. My husband actually said to me the other day "you look so glowy!"


----------



## OiiO (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to admit that I do LOVE this powder. I've been using it as a finishing powder as well and putting it on with a big brush. My husband actually said to me the other day "you look so glowy!"
Yep, I use it as a setting powder, too, set with a big fluffy powder or kabuki brush.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2014)

Still waiting for my April box, I am a bit nervous if the powder will work for me since I have a darker skin tone. Im nc44 in Mac for reference.


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 16, 2014)

I sent Le Metier an email about a week and a half ago because both the concealer and powder were too dark for me.  I never got a response.  Just for the hell of it, today I sent them the same email again and within half an hour got a response: 

Absolutely not an issue.  We knew that some of our clients might receive the wrong shade and had hoped that they would gift it and then request the proper shade as you have.  We will send out the correct concealer and PV Pressed Powder to you with your May box shipment.   We are happy to hear that you have enjoyed the VIP Program.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent Le Metier an email about a week and a half ago because both the concealer and powder were too dark for me.  I never got a response.  Just for the hell of it, today I sent them the same email again and within half an hour got a response: 

Absolutely not an issue.  We knew that some of our clients might receive the wrong shade and had hoped that they would gift it and then request the proper shade as you have.  We will send out the correct concealer and PV Pressed Powder to you with your May box shipment.   We are happy to hear that you have enjoyed the VIP Program. 
 
 
 
 
They must be reading our thread.


----------



## Tatia (Apr 17, 2014)

Which email address did you use?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2014)

Did anyone else sign up for the Spring Kaleidoscope program?

The April box was supposed to ship early this week, but there is no tracking yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## srmmrr (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else sign up for the Spring Kaleidoscope program?

The April box was supposed to ship early this week, but there is no tracking yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I did.  I haven't heard anything either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm hoping that they will kick off this program with a really great kaleidoscope, thinking that if it gets a lot of favorable posts on various blogs, it will drive business for their summer program.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm interested to see if some of the bloggers who post about the higher end products signed up, given the price point on this program was higher and the products are supposed to be new offerings that coordinate.

Did you already sign up for the summer?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *srmmrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did.  I haven't heard anything either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm hoping that they will kick off this program with a really great kaleidoscope, thinking that if it gets a lot of favorable posts on various blogs, it will drive business for their summer program.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm interested to see if some of the bloggers who post about the higher end products signed up, given the price point on this program was higher and the products are supposed to be new offerings that coordinate.

Did you already sign up for the summer? 
Yes I did sign up for summer. It was given to me as a birthday gift.

Did you sign up?

I was thinking the same about the April box. It would be in their best interest to kick off w/ a bang!


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 19, 2014)

> Which email address did you use?


 [email protected]


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2014)

They just posted a spoiler for the Kaleidoscope club on Instagram!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 23, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> They just posted a spoiler for the Kaleidoscope club on Instagram!


Looks good!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did anyone else sign up for the Spring Kaleidoscope program?
> 
> The April box was supposed to ship early this week, but there is no tracking yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I came here specifically to see if anyone had received theirs yet.  Off to look for the picture on Instagram. 

I signed up for the Summer subscription, so I'm really interested to see what Spring is like.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like a good neutral kaleidoscope - interesting with split half pans.  I hope they put out a video demoing looks with it.

http://instagram.com/p/nIwnGHvdOD/


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Apr 29, 2014)

Here is my unboxing video plus some rambling comments on the subscription so far.[link removed]


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 30, 2014)

softly said:


> If someone wants Saint Domingue off of their hands, I'd be glad to buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That said, I'm realizing that the monetary value of this box is easy to pad up as some of the products' prices are, to me, a bit inflated. And I say this as a staunch LMdB supporter. I did, however, enjoy getting to try some products I would never have purchased from their line like the skin care items or the concealer, as I find them quite expensive. Now I just have to figure out what to do once my bottle of the Dark Spot Corrector runs out...


I have one - Saint Domingue - do you have lists? I can't figure out PM on this new site otherwise I would mail you directly.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 30, 2014)

Man, only a few months until we can all join the club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (May 2, 2014)

I'm very disappointed in how the company responded to my complaint last month.  They responded and told me to give away the 2 products that were wayyyyy to light for me.  They stated that they would work with me and send me a new box with items that would better fit my coloring.  After that...nothing. No communication and no box in the mail.  On Monday I emailed them again and asked if I should look out to the supplemental box with my May shipment and no response (they normally respond in 2 days). smh


----------



## princess2010 (May 2, 2014)

Anybody gotten a shipping notice? They should be going out soon. I've been using the powder a lot and today I used the bronze color eyeliner we received. I had forgotten how pretty that was. I'm excited to see what's coming. I'll be very surprised if we go the whole year without a mascara.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> Anybody gotten a shipping notice? They should be going out soon. I've been using the powder a lot and today I used the bronze color eyeliner we received. I had forgotten how pretty that was. I'm excited to see what's coming. I'll be very surprised if we go the whole year without a mascara.


No shipping notice yet....but I assume this week? I forgot about that eyeliner too. I will break it out again now that you mention it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't believe there are only 3 months left! There are still some signature products we didn't get yet like the lipcremes, the peau vierge luminizer, the new hydra color lipsticks, and of course more skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

This would be my fantasy list for the final boxes.

May - lipcreme and hydra color lipstick

June- colored mascara and lip/cheek tint or cleanser and toner duo.

July- Peau Vierge Luminizer or Replenishing Solution or Glow Mask. (I would think they would want to end the subscription with a bang!)


----------



## LisaLeah (May 3, 2014)

I have been meaning to post about the Pale Shelter Kaleidoscope from the Spring sub. I received it right before the MUT upgrade and forgot to post about it after the site went live again.

I am absolutely THRILLED with it. Seriously, it exceeded my expectations. The overall palette is very neutral but not ordinary. It's truly original. (I am having a really hard time posting photo's but there are pictures on both instagram and FB...but the pictures do not do it justice though)

Let me start from bottom to top.

The bottom color is a "Gold cream". Yes cream! It is stunning as a highlighter but was created to be a base. It's beautiful and does NOT crease! It's a different formulation than the cream shadows we got in Sept. It's much thicker and richer and eventually dries down and settles without settling into folds. They perfected it!

The 3rd color is a "Plum Taupe". It's a medium smoked out purple, it's a purplish grey, it's brownish purplish grey - with a slight shimmer. This is a color I've been looking for FOREVER.  Big heart!

The 2nd color is a lovely shimmery light brown with a tinge of rose. Sometimes it looks golden brown, sometimes rose gold...it's really pretty.

The top tier w/ the split pan are actually cake eyeliners! In chocolate brown and black. I have not used them as eyeliners yet, but the chocolate brown worked wonderfully as a matte crease shadow.

I thought this was a really original and highly wearable kaleidoscope. And it would be one that would be on my "lust list" if it was available for purchase.  Also LMdB sent us an email after the K-scope arrived. I am going to copy and paste it here so you can read how it is supposed to be worn. (and see if it inspires you to play with any of your other shadows)

All in all, a big win!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Pale Shelter Kaleidoscope from Le Métier de Beauté
A utilitarian, and portable eye-makeup wardrobe that embraces both form and function. Simple and complete, this exclusive Kaleidoscope features a stacked collection of the necessary pleasures of the eye.
1.  A cream eye shadow-base to use under eye makeup to elongate wear.
2.  A universal eye shadow, featuring a cool neutral tone.
3.  A second universal eye shadow, featuring a warm neutral tone.
4.  And the pièce de résistance, a duo-pan selection cake eyeliner featuring a smoldering dark chocolate and a luxurious black onyx. Both can be used either wet or dry.

Application Suggestion
This unique collection was intended to be eye-catching, but simple. Beautiful form is created in the shape of the two most blendable eye shadow hues in the herstory of femininity (a pale tan and a pale taupe). These pale shades are then paired with two intensifying dark eye-liner hues for sex appeal and drama. The built-in, long-wear cream-base on the bottom tier of the Kaleidoscope provides the formidable function.
To employ the proprietary makeup application technique of Le Métier de Beauté: les Couches de Coleur,  we recommend layering all the tiers starting from the bottom tier of the Kaleidoscope, and then ascending to the top.

1. Begin with the bottom tier: The long-wear, cream eye shadow base. Apply this light-weight cream using the most feather light touch of your finger(or for superior hygiene, employ the Concealer Brush), and spread across the eyelid where you intend to wear eye shadow. Typically we would suggest starting in the base of the eye, nearest the eyelashes, and smoothing the product up towards the eye brows.
2. Working your way up the Pale Shelter Kaleidoscope, apply the pale taupe-shadow onto the eyelid upon the cream base. Do not rub or sweep the shadow on, but rather, lay down the shadow properly into place with the Eye Shadow Brush. The shadow should instantly adhere. For deeper or more pronounced color-depth, add additional layers to increase intensity.
3. The next tier up in the Kaleidoscope houses the beautifully universal, pale tan eye shadow. Apply in the same manner on top of the previous layer of color, to create a genteel contrast to the shade, and create the illusion of depth.
4. And finally, the top tier, a smokey cake-eyeliner! For the best control and perfect application of this product, try the Flat Eye Liner Brush. It is a flat, and tightly precise brush created to deposit or smudge a perfectly fine line. Use either the chocolate brown or the black onyx, or blend both hues together for drama in the base of the eye. If you moisten the Flat Eye Liner Brush, the cake liner will appear intensified and more exciting upon the eye. Our suggestion would be to moisten the brush, rather than the product, for superior control.
Enjoy!

Wishing you Glamour
and Excitement,

Mikey Castillo
Makeup Director
Le Métier de Beauté


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 3, 2014)

LisaLeah, Pale Shelter sounds lovely - plus I really like the name!

Regarding posting pictures, I'm really disappointed with this new platform in that area :-(  Perhaps I'm missing something, but it doesn't appear I can load photos directly from my computer as I could before.


----------



## dressupthedog (May 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> LisaLeah, Pale Shelter sounds lovely - plus I really like the name!
> 
> Regarding posting pictures, I'm really disappointed with this new platform in that area :-(  Perhaps I'm missing something, but it doesn't appear I can load photos directly from my computer as I could before.


You can still upload photos directly from your phone or computer, but only on the desktop site. Hit "More Reply Options," and then choose the photo(s) you would like to upload under "Attach Files." After you attach the photos, just click on "Add to Post." And hang tight - more improvements are on their way.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> I'm very disappointed in how the company responded to my complaint last month.  They responded and told me to give away the 2 products that were wayyyyy to light for me.  They stated that they would work with me and send me a new box with items that would better fit my coloring.  After that...nothing. No communication and no box in the mail.  On Monday I emailed them again and asked if I should look out to the supplemental box with my May shipment and no response (they normally respond in 2 days). smh


i wrote to them saying that i needed darker products.  They responded that they will give me lighter color replacements and to give away the other ones. Im thiking did they even read my email? I asked for darker prodcuts and that was after 2 emails.  I wrote back saying dont send lighter products i need darker and have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 4, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> You can still upload photos directly from your phone or computer, but only on the desktop site. Hit "More Reply Options," and then choose the photo(s) you would like to upload under "Attach Files." After you attach the photos, just click on "Add to Post." And hang tight - more improvements are on their way.


Thank you!  I was hoping there was a way, just couldn't figure it out on my own.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 4, 2014)

Is there a trade thread for this box? I tried searching but it wouldn't pull anything up it would just search forever. I just found my unused China Beach lipstick and I want to try to trade it for some of the powder we got last month. That stuff has been amazing for me!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 5, 2014)

Nothing showing up in my ups yet... I wonder what amazing product we get to try this month. I'm really hoping for the mask...


----------



## tazdvil (May 5, 2014)

I'm going to guess a mascara and indelible ink liner; they have some gorgeous colors. Or maybe a creme tint and lipgloss.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2014)

Just got a UPS alert! Delivery set for tomorrow. 2 lbs. (which is the same weight as last month)

Here's to an amazing May box!!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 6, 2014)

Yay! Can't wait to see what we get!

I just checked My UPS and mine has shown up too. Friday for me though!


----------



## rubyjuls (May 6, 2014)

Just got my UPS alert as well. Will be here tomorrow. Can't wait to see what we get this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2014)

Cant wait to see what we are getting this month!


----------



## IffB (May 6, 2014)

Itching for spoilers!


----------



## OiiO (May 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got a UPS alert! Delivery set for tomorrow. 2 lbs. (which is the same weight as last month)
> 
> Here's to an amazing May box!!!!!


Oooh, exciting!! i wonder what we're going to get this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

Out for delivery!!!!!!!

Does anyone know how to post a spoiler on this new site? I can't seem to find the icon.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

I only know how to do it with characters: Take the spaces out of this to start it: [ s p o il e r] And then to end: [ s p o il e r ]


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I only know how to do it with characters: Take the spaces out of this to start it: [ s p o il e r] And then to end: [ s p o il e r ]


(spoiler) is this working? (spoiler)

EDIT: Clearly it isn't! Thanks for your help though. I will have to resort to "white type" when my box arrives.



Spoiler



one final attempt!


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> (spoiler) is this working? (spoiler)
> 
> EDIT: Clearly it isn't! Thanks for your help though. I will have to resort to "white type" when my box arrives.


Square brackets, not parentheses! Mobile people can't unspoil white text if we want to see them, so we tend to haaaate that style of spoiler.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Square brackets, not parentheses! Mobile people can't unspoil white text if we want to see them, so we tend to haaaate that style of spoiler.


I tried that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know white type is beyond annoying....

If you don't mind, could I PM you the contents of the box when it arrives so you can post the spoiler?


----------



## Dashery (May 7, 2014)

Spoiler



Hello!



Look at the upper left side of the post options. To the left of the font options, there's a little blue and green box. It's the BB code box. Click it and then choose spoiler. You can type in the box then and it'll make a spoiler!

And you can add a picture afterwards. Just make sure it's inserted between the spoiler brackets. 



Spoiler



Here's a pretty picture!








I hope this helps!  :lol:


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I tried that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know white type is beyond annoying....
> 
> If you don't mind, could I PM you the contents of the box when it arrives so you can post the spoiler?


Sure, or I could put a spoiler in your post for you since I do have that capability now. Either way works, although I can't do photos from my phone.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sure, or I could put a spoiler in your post for you since I do have that capability now. Either way works, although I can't do photos from my phone.


Thank you so much! I love that you now have MUT Super Powers!



Dashery said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this!!!!

Now back to our regularly scheduled box stalking...........


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

The May box arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler



TWO of their TrueColor eyeshadows!!!!!
I am assuming there will be shade variations but I got
1. Peachy Keen (a perfect nudish base color)
2. Goldstone (a shimmery gold with a hint of brown/ochre) May look good with a tan. Temptalia gave this shade an A+ review, so I want to see her swatches again.

I must say both colors look great layered.
I am very happy with this box!
Can't wait to see what colors everyone gets.!!!!

Oh and the note reads....
"Brighten your spring and your eyes....start this spring off a little brighter XOXO LMdB"



Oh and thank you for your help figuring out the spoiler box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2014)

Sounds great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2014)

Sounds lovely! I was just thinking this weekend that I need the first shade you mentioned. I hope I get that.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks so much LisaLeah- A gal can never have too many of these products!! I hope to get your colors, I'm wondering if we'll see variations


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Thanks so much LisaLeah- A gal can never have too many of these products!! I hope to get your colors, I'm wondering if we'll see variations


I would bet that we do see some variations. Even if it's like the VDay (Feb) box where we all got some kind of red and brown-ish polish.

The note specifically talks about "spring", so I would assume any variations would be some of the brighter, springier shades.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I would bet that we do see some variations. Even if it's like the VDay (Feb) box where we all got some kind of red and brown-ish polish.
> 
> The note specifically talks about "spring", so I would assume any variations would be some of the brighter, springier shades.


This sounds super fun- I love the idea of spring colors- just makes me happy . Spring is late here in Michigan, I just saw my first tulip yesterday... I'm ready to see splashes of color everywhere


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

Update: my friend got her box and it was identical to mine. No variation so far.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 9, 2014)

I've been working at my desk all day, "O"  I mean starring out the window all day for the UPS truck..LOL!!  -  I know its on the truck for delivery- I wish it would get here already.  Chip UPS..Chip!!   I'll let ya'all know if I have any variations.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (May 9, 2014)

I just got my box &amp; got the same colors as LisaLeah!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got my box &amp; got the same colors as LisaLeah!!


I'm so glad you got the colors you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think they will be really nice for summer,


----------



## Shauna999 (May 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I'm so glad you got the colors you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think they will be really nice for summer,


Thanks so much.. You're so sweet!! I'm excited to play this weekend


----------



## lmda (May 9, 2014)

I got the same colors too, peachy keen and goldstone. I'm happy because these are colors I will use


----------



## LisaLeah (May 9, 2014)

lmda said:


> I got the same colors too, peachy keen and goldstone. I'm happy because these are colors I will use


I think these colors will work on all skintones too. I am light to medium, but I think they would be stunning on darker complexions.

Here is Temptalia's review of Goldstone in case anyone is interested...

http://www.temptalia.com/le-metier-de-beaute-goldstone-true-colour-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches


----------



## IffB (May 9, 2014)

Same colors, I find the nude a little too nude, but the golden one is very nice. I usually use a darker shadow for a liner, but decided to dig out the pencil previously sent... Nice look.


----------



## lmda (May 9, 2014)

IffB said:


> Same colors, I find the nude a little too nude, but the golden one is very nice. I usually use a darker shadow for a liner, but decided to dig out the pencil previously sent... Nice look.


Yes! the Tamarack eye pencil goes great with Goldstone. Peachy Keen blends in perfectly with my skin, but it's opaque enough to cover any little veins. Good base color for a natural look. Girls with darker skin can possibly use it as a light matte color and Goldstone will look great on any warm complexion. Goldstone gives a subtle golden glisten applied lightly; I pressed it on over Benefit's Gilded crayon for a blingy bright gold. Great colors for the coming warm weather.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2014)

I got my box today as well and pleased to see that I had the same colors mentioned above. I was hoping for a little bit peachier peach, but it's still a versatile enough color that it will get used.


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2014)

I'm getting my box tomorrow! So excited after seeing the spoiler. I don't have any LMdB products of this type. Very excited to try it and hope I get the color variations already shown.


----------



## softly (May 12, 2014)

I just realized we're nearing the end of this round of the sub! Anyone signing up again? I'm torn!


----------



## tazdvil (May 12, 2014)

I am, if they have it. Can't beat the price for the quality product we get.


----------



## OiiO (May 13, 2014)

Yep, I think I will subscribe for another year. I liked the variety of products we got, and it's nice that I have the opportunity to build my luxury makeup collection with such huge discount.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

I will resubscribe in a heartbeat.

In my opinion LMdB takes subscription boxes to a whole other level.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 13, 2014)

Got my box yesterday, same colors as everyone else.  I love the look Temptalia did with Goldstone, but then again she looks good in anything.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 13, 2014)

I was searching for swatches of Peachy Keen, and came across this look which was done with LMdB products. 







"The makeup look was inspired by a "deconstructed heiress," according to Talia. "It's about makeup she's lived in," she said. "It's pale because she's been stuck in the attic and there's not a lot of sunlight in there." She used Le Métier de Beauté’s Soft Touch Tinted Moisturizer with SPF 15 for sheer coverage. The overall makeup look was done in shades of pink. Talia combined True Colour Eye Shadow in Peachy Keen, Innocence and Fire Lily to create a custom hue and blended it with the Magic Lustre Crème to transform the powders into a creamy texture. She used it on the eyes and lips and Le Métier de Beauté Radiance Powder Rouge in Fresh on the cheeks. She also lined the inner rim of the eye with white pencil to brighten them up and dusted powder highlighter under the eyes." (Source Beautybliz)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

I'm really tempted to subscribe for this one when they open the window. I looked through MSA's reviews. Do you guys find that it's worth the price?


----------



## naturalactions (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm really tempted to subscribe for this one when they open the window. I looked through MSA's reviews. Do you guys find that it's worth the price?


Start saving your money now because it is absolutely worth it! I know some people are burnt out on the sub after a year, but I don't think anyone regrets signing up for it (even though there were a few issues with some skin tone specific products). It really is an amazing value and a great boost to your high-end makeup collection.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 30, 2014)

IMO it's the best makeup subscription service out there- LMdB completely spoiled me the past year!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

@@naturalactions @@Shauna999 Awesome!! Thanks guys!! I think I'm going to start setting aside money for it. It's a lot of money, but not having to pay for it again for a year will be nice!

Do you know if they switched out items for those who the skin tone didn't work? I feel like most of stuff I've seen sent out in one color for everyone have been okay on me so I'm not too concerned, but curious how their customer service handles things like that.


----------



## naturalactions (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> @@naturalactions @@Shauna999 Awesome!! Thanks guys!! I think I'm going to start setting aside money for it. It's a lot of money, but not having to pay for it again for a year will be nice!
> 
> Do you know if they switched out items for those who the skin tone didn't work? I feel like most of stuff I've seen sent out in one color for everyone have been okay on me so I'm not too concerned, but curious how their customer service handles things like that.


My only interaction with their customer service was very good. The first month, the kaleidoscope I received had one of the pans shattered and they replaced it immediately. It set a very good tone for the rest of the year for me.

If you read back on the thread, I believe there were a couple MUT'ers who let us know how customer service handled the color matching issue for them. If I remember correctly, some were good, some were bad, but eventually got better.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> My only interaction with their customer service was very good. The first month, the kaleidoscope I received had one of the pans shattered and they replaced it immediately. It set a very good tone for the rest of the year for me.
> 
> If you read back on the thread, I believe there were a couple MUT'ers who let us know how customer service handled the color matching issue for them. If I remember correctly, some were good, some were bad, but eventually got better.


Thanks!!! I'll have to go back through the thread for some of that stuff. I'm glad I found this thread and found out about this sub!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anyone have tracking for this moth yet? Im excited to see what they do for our last month! (Or is next month the last?)


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Does anyone have tracking for this moth yet? Im excited to see what they do for our last month! (Or is next month the last?)


I don't even want to think about it being the last.  :scared:  I don't know if I can afford another year. I want it so bad though.


----------



## shabs (Jun 3, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Does anyone have tracking for this moth yet? Im excited to see what they do for our last month! (Or is next month the last?)


Wow, already almost a year.  Our last month should be July.  =(


----------



## JC327 (Jun 3, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> I don't even want to think about it being the last.  :scared:  I don't know if I can afford another year. I want it so bad though.


Same here, im trying to see how i can fit it into my budget.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've never heard of Le Metier De Beaute, are they new?? is it really worth those prices?


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I've never heard of Le Metier De Beaute, are they new?? is it really worth those prices?


I don't sub to this box, but I do have their blush, cream eyeshadow, and eyeshadow kaleidoscope. And my opinion is no, they aren't worth their full retail prices. I was able to get all that I have on clearance/sale, but I would never pay full price for it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree that the products aren't worth their full retail cost, but I do think the sub has been worth the $30 a month for sure. However, I won't be resubbing. It's just not for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I've never heard of Le Metier De Beaute, are they new?? is it really worth those prices?


To date, we've received over $1,000 worth of items and there are still two more months to go. I would never have paid retail for what I've received, but I do feel that I've gotten my money's worth. I will not subscribe again, but that's because I feel like I have too much and I'm trying to simplify, nor because of the value.


----------



## softly (Jun 5, 2014)

IMO, some of their products are worth the retail price (i.e. skin care, eyeshadows), but others like the liquid liner are exorbitantly priced. I'm still thinking if I will re-sub, mainly because I am thinking of minimizing my beauty buys as well.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 5, 2014)

Is this sub going to happen again, does anyone know? I'd love to try it! Just wish the upfront wasn't so steep. Monthly would be awesome!


----------



## GlamBabe (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm trying to keep an eye out for this subscription, I'm interested enough to pretty much drop any and all subs I have going right now for this one. I don't like the kaleidoscope one very much, I'm in it now and I have only received one Month so far (April came in may, and nothing has arrived since!!). It's frustrating. However, having watched everyone get kick butt stuff in their subs I really want to be part of it. If anyone hears anything please let me know, here or PM. Thanks!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 6, 2014)

GlamBabe said:


> I'm trying to keep an eye out for this subscription, I'm interested enough to pretty much drop any and all subs I have going right now for this one. I don't like the kaleidoscope one very much, I'm in it now and I have only received one Month so far (April came in may, and nothing has arrived since!!). It's frustrating. However, having watched everyone get kick butt stuff in their subs I really want to be part of it. If anyone hears anything please let me know, here or PM. Thanks!!


me, too!  Please PM me. I have tried to DM them on FB a few times but they haven't responded (I even asked about a product as well and haven't heard back either).


----------



## GlamBabe (Jun 7, 2014)

I have had mixed results with customer service. I placed a fairly expensive order back in Dec when they had a promo and they said they would send the promo item out and I haven't gotten it yet. Nor have I gotten month two in the three month kaleidoscope program (it's now in it's third month, I think I'm going to go ahead and email them today, now that I'm thinking about it). I'm a bit concerned about that. So while I love the makeup (though I haven't used the April's Kaleidoscope, it's just not my colors) I will do the year long beauty box but not this sub again.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone with UPS My Choice have a shipping label printed yet?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nothing yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## softly (Jun 8, 2014)

GlamBabe said:


> I have had mixed results with customer service. I placed a fairly expensive order back in Dec when they had a promo and they said they would send the promo item out and I haven't gotten it yet. Nor have I gotten month two in the three month kaleidoscope program (it's now in it's third month, I think I'm going to go ahead and email them today, now that I'm thinking about it). I'm a bit concerned about that. So while I love the makeup (though I haven't used the April's Kaleidoscope, it's just not my colors) I will do the year long beauty box but not this sub again.


Oh no, I hope your promo item gets sorted out. I find them a bit finnicky with customer service. I placed a donation when they had the Lou Gehrig's awareness thing. They plainly stated that upwards of a $50 donation, they will send a gift from LMdB. I emailed them about it and they said that you had to tick a box or indicate that you were making the donation in their name, which wasn't an option present if I recall correctly, so in the end, I didn't get the gift. I didn't really make a big deal out of it because I was happy to donate to a good cause, but it just really rubbed me the wrong way how it seemed like they were trying to get out of a promise they had made.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 8, 2014)

GlamBabe said:


> I have had mixed results with customer service. I placed a fairly expensive order back in Dec when they had a promo and they said they would send the promo item out and I haven't gotten it yet. Nor have I gotten month two in the three month kaleidoscope program (it's now in it's third month, I think I'm going to go ahead and email them today, now that I'm thinking about it). I'm a bit concerned about that. So while I love the makeup (though I haven't used the April's Kaleidoscope, it's just not my colors) I will do the year long beauty box but not this sub again.


LMdB stated on their Facebook page that the last May kaleidoscopes were mailed out on May 30th.  They've got a picture of it (looks pretty!) if you haven't seen it yet.

I'm in the summer kaleidoscope program, cannot wait.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

We usually have our boxes by now. I wonder what's going on. I feel like since the Kaleidoscope program started our boxes have been getting later and later.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got a ups my choice delivery alert that my box will be here tomorrow! I will post pictures when I get home at 8pm, but if anyone gets it earlier- picture please!


----------



## Babs (Jun 10, 2014)

Delivery Monday :angry:  2 lbs. can't wait!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay mine will be here friday!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 11, 2014)

Can I get some ups help? I have a ups my choice account. I log in and I can't figure out how to see what you guys are seeing. For instance, I had a delivery on Monday. I got an email about it, which is great, but I want to be able to log in and see if a label has been created, etc. I've tried the app as well and I can't figure out why I can't see any info. I can track shipping via packagetrackr once I have a tracking number, but no luck getting any info from ups my choice. What am I missing?


----------



## Andi B (Jun 11, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Can I get some ups help? I have a ups my choice account. I log in and I can't figure out how to see what you guys are seeing. For instance, I had a delivery on Monday. I got an email about it, which is great, but I want to be able to log in and see if a label has been created, etc. I've tried the app as well and I can't figure out why I can't see any info. I can track shipping via packagetrackr once I have a tracking number, but no luck getting any info from ups my choice. What am I missing?


When you log in and click on the "UPS My Choice" tab on the main tracking page, it should open up a "Delivery Planner" calendar that shows all shipments that have been scheduled for delivery to your address for the entire month.  I hope this helps!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 11, 2014)

Andi B said:


> When you log in and click on the "UPS My Choice" tab on the main tracking page, it should open up a "Delivery Planner" calendar that shows all shipments that have been scheduled for delivery to your address for the entire month. I hope this helps!


Thanks...that's not working for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
When I click on ups my choice, I get the option to join or log in. I click log in and enter my id and password, and it routes me back to the same exact join or log in page. It a never-ending loop, lol.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sign up for next year is OPEN!


----------



## shabs (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/2014-beauty-vault-vip?mc_cid=14f8bedbfe&amp;mc_eid=0897b331cc

2014 Beauty Vault VIP


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2014)

And the URL is here: http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/products/2014-beauty-vault-vip


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay!  Cannot wait!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm freaking out! I want to sign up. I have never regretted spending the money, but it's so much upfront! I wish it was $30 a month. That's so much more do-able.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't decide if I want to resub!! I love the idea and getting such nice products I would never buy myself, but in reality I haven't used everything/ don't use things enough. It's probably not right for me, but monthly is such a great deal...if only I didn't have to pay upfront...


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 11, 2014)

Done! I was so excited to see it, couldn't pay fast enough.


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Just signed up!! So excited


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got an email that my box won't be delivered as planned. So no spoilers, sorry!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 11, 2014)

I too got an email that my box originally scheduled to arrive today is not being delivered. I assume they printed the labels, but haven't actually mailed the boxes yet.

I'm on the fence about subscribing, it was a great value, but the last few boxes didn't do much for me and there were several products I never used. It would be so much easier to jump on if it wasn't paid all upfront.


----------



## IffB (Jun 11, 2014)

The description on the link that has been posted is for the second round of subs offered last year after the Augustbox was shipped...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, they didn't change the text. It was posted by their Facebook page and sent in an official e-mail though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

I have signed up so excited


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 11, 2014)

For you who have got the box in the past I was wondering who they use for shipping ?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> For you who have got the box in the past I was wondering who they use for shipping ?


UPS Ground, but they don't send tracking, so you'll want to sign up for UPS MyChoice.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

what month will this start?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2014)

Tazdvil said:


> Done! I was so excited to see it, couldn't pay fast enough.


Ha! Same here.

I absolutely love this sub.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> what month will this start?


August.

The current sub ends in July.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am on the fence about ordering this one.  How many products have you NOT used over the year?  Were you disappointed by some months?  Is it worth it just to try the items?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if I want to resubscribe, so I looked back at the previous months to see how much everything got used:

August - I do use the Kaleidoscope a lot, and love it. Only used the lipstick once for swatching and never again. Kabuki brush is sitting in my makeup bag. The liner feathered on me like crazy so I had to toss it. 

September - Those cream eye shadows were a disaster, I swatched and never used them again. I can't find any creative uses for them, because they're terrible as a base, too. 

October - The serum is still unused, sitting in the box it came in. I do intend to use it though. 

November - I use heated curler, so this curler is kind of useless for me. The eye pencil is being used a lot, there's only about half of it left now (it was probably my most used product from an LMdB box). The lash serum I always keep forgetting about, but I do use it sometimes. 

December - Love that blush Kaleidoscope! Always get compliments when I wear those colors on my cheeks. 

January - Great makeup remover, I plan to purchase more of that generic version on Amazon.

February - Nail polishes and lippie. Everything got swatched once and never used again. I forgot they even existed, and now that I remember, I don't have the urge to start using them.  

March - Concealer + eye patch. Love and used both. 

April - Powder. Love it, and use daily. The color matches me really well. 

May - Both are great colors on me, I should use them more often. 

Based on this list, it sure looks like I should subscribe, but I'm just worried that they will send out more lippie colors that I just can't wear. I know that it's all about having fun experimenting, but I'm at a point in my life where I know what I like and what suits me, and a deep brown lipstick is not one of those things.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 12, 2014)

This is the box that I'm most excited to get each month.  I use quite a few of the products regularly, and the only month that was a total bust to me was the one with the cream eyeshadows.  I've finished the retinol skin serum, use the eye cream daily, and the lash serum when I remember.  The concealer gets daily use from me, and the powder I probably use 2-3 times/week.  I'm always excited for kaleidoscopes, although I haven't used the blush one much.  I like the formula of the lipsticks I've received, although the colors would not be my first choice.  The eyeshadows we got last month are great basic shades that I will wear, and am a fan of their eyeshadow formula.  I heard they've reformulated the e/s formula and that it's even better now.

The upfront price is a kicker though.  Plus I'm in the summer kaleidoscope program.  I'm going to give myself a few weeks to percolate, although the "limited spots" aspect will be hanging over my head.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 12, 2014)

One of my concerns was would there be duplication in year 2, but on Facebook LMdB says this:

"the program in 2014 will feature many new launches we are working on and a completely new approach to color, coming from our Fashion Week work. We learned a lot on the 2013 program. XO LMdB"

They are also collecting shade information for the 2014 program, so it will be more customized.  Oh boy, my percolating period may be really short.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2014)

The whole cost of the program was worth it to me to find that powder. It's now my #1 Holy Grail! I wasn't going to resubscribe to this (we've got 2 vacations coming up!) but reading that makes me really want to.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm still on the fence about this one. On the one hand, I have loved nearly all the products and use them regularly if I haven't completely used them up. On the other hand, how much stuff do I really need? I like the idea that there will be some customization. And by using PayPal Bill me later, I can at least spread out the payments over six months interest free. I did cancel popsugar, so I may be justifying the expense, lol. Not sure what to do!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 12, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I'm still on the fence about this one. On the one hand, I have loved nearly all the products and use them regularly if I haven't completely used them up. On the other hand, how much stuff do I really need? I like the idea that there will be some customization. And by using PayPal Bill me later, I can at least spread out the payments over six months interest free. I did cancel popsugar, so I may be justifying the expense, lol. Not sure what to do!


That's so smart to do it using PayPal Bill Me Later! I keep on wanting to sign up for that and I never do.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 12, 2014)

My only concern is that they will send something that I cannot use on my very pale skin


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 12, 2014)

I just signed up!  I didn't get any questions whatsoever about shade preferences though, so hopefully that is coming down the road.  I have been drooling over Anastasia's beautiful swatches all day and CAN NOT WAIT to get my first box!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

I am totally on the fence about this one.

On one hand, the price is fabulous and the brand is a primo brand that appeals to me a great deal.

On the possibly negative side, as I read back a page or two, people are experiencing shipping delays and so forth and some products are not " one color fits all".

That's the thing with a yearly upfront payment- some people may love it, but I have always felt that once the company ( whomever it is) has everyone's money for 12 months, then they are pretty much free to do what they want to regarding shipping delays, products they send, substitutions, etc. Not that this company would be less than awesome, but companies are sold to less than stellar people every day.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2014)

It definitely is a gamble. They could close up shop tomorrow and take all of our money and I was a but worried about that when they pulled out of Nordstrom last year. A couple of the months have been a slow on shipping, but the first few months they were sent out sometimes before the first so that sat the bar pretty high on shipping. One thing that I do love about their shipping though is that they don't cheap out and use SmartPost, etc.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 12, 2014)

I messaged them on facebook and was told they would be taking some info as regards to our skin tones in august.  They messaged me back within a few min of me sending them a message which was nice, I would  private message them like I did if you have any questions


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2014)

just received this month's box! 
i want to tell you all what it is, but i don't know how to post spoilers! help please!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yay!

I don't think there is a spoiler button anymore, you just have to type the spoiler tags. [*Spoiler] [*/spoiler] use those without the *.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoiler



test


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2014)

thanks!

ok, so the item this month is



Spoiler



the daily refresh tonic, retails for $50


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> thanks!
> 
> ok, so the item this month is
> 
> ...


Ooh thanks for the spoiler, that looks awesome! I am now convinced that I would like to subscribe for another year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 12, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ooh thanks for the spoiler, that looks awesome! I am now convinced that I would like to subscribe for another year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm excited to try it. I'm running low on a similar product so this is perfect timing. 

I made a list this morning to try and determine if I should sub for another year. I don't get a ton of use out of some products (like the lipsticks), but I get a ton of use out of others (eyeliners, lash serum, serum, even the creme eyeshadows). Plus, I asked my fiance if I could sign up and he gave me permission..so I think I will do it!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 12, 2014)

Paypal's Bill Me Later feature totally pushed me over the edge.  Looking forward to what the second year brings 

There are more than a few women on Best Things in Beauty blog dissing the program and LMdB in general.  It's interesting to read the negativity about something that's been a good experience for me.  Shows the differences in perspective, I guess, but I get the impression that they think LMdB is cheapening their image with this kind of program, and that it will not lead to developing core customers.  I know the program wasn't a great fit for everyone, but it did turn me into a fan and I've purchased items from the Beauty Vault as a result.


----------



## BexDev (Jun 12, 2014)

*sigh* I held out as long as I could....Which was about 28 hours.  I passed on it last year and totally envied some of the awesome deals you gals that were subscribed were enjoying.  Hopefully it stays as awesome this year!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have zero negativity about this sub and would subscribe again in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the upfront cost. It kills me to not be able to.


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 13, 2014)

I enjoyed most of last year's boxes but still debating on the new year. I will get my pay check next Monday so if they are still available then I probably will click the check out button.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 13, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> There are more than a few women on Best Things in Beauty blog dissing the program and LMdB in general.  It's interesting to read the negativity about something that's been a good experience for me.  Shows the differences in perspective, I guess, but I get the impression that they think LMdB is cheapening their image with this kind of program, and that it will not lead to developing core customers.  I know the program wasn't a great fit for everyone, but it did turn me into a fan and I've purchased items from the Beauty Vault as a result.


I have a very strong opinion about this issue, but I will keep it to myself. Glad to see you are on board for another year, I enjoy reading your blog and seeing your looks and swatches.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 13, 2014)

I really hope the value is as high this year.  It seemed like the program really started strong but none of the boxes since December have been super high value like they were in the early months of the program.  I'm a little worried I would have been better off just buying $350 worth of LMdB in shades that I really like...but that doesn't mean I'm not super excited to join.  I'm down to just PSMH and FFF (um and the PSMH special edition and the allure boxes, haha) so it will be fun to get another monthly box.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just subbed! I can't wait! I was kind of worried about the timing because I have a lot of bills right now and I'm about to go on vacation for a month and will be pretty much income-less during that time, but I applied for Bill Me Later so now I have 6 months to pay it and it's basically $10 off! Yay!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 13, 2014)

I became a fan after receiving a kaleidoscope in PopSugar.  It was through trying it out that I saw how highly pigmented colors really were.. and how great combining them worked. Then I picked some up on eBay (for less) and then some online, etc, the rest is history.   I'm super excited!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 13, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I have a very strong opinion about this issue, but I will keep it to myself. Glad to see you are on board for another year, I enjoy reading your blog and seeing your looks and swatches.


Thank you!  I did post a comment on the BTiB blog saying how much I had enjoyed the VIP subscription and why, but there was a technical glitch and it didn't post.  I took that as a sign and moved on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## softly (Jun 15, 2014)

I ended up re-subscribing! As for the items and my feelings:

August - I got a lip kaleidoscope and I rarely use it, but it's pretty. I use the kabuki brush everyday, love the lipstick and the liner, though they are not my favorites by any stretch.

September - I kind of really like them? Haha. I think I am alone in this! My sister tried out Champagne Shimmer today and loves it too.

October - LOVE THIS SERUM SO MUCH. I wish I could make myself just buy it, but I have to use up a bunch of skin care stuff.

November - The lash curler isn't the main one I use, but if I don't already have a curler, I'd be happy with this. I love the eye pencil, and I've used up the lash serum and it was awesome.

December - Love this blush kaleidoscope!

January - Love this makeup remover, even if I felt underwhelmed when I received it.

February - Actually ended up enjoying the lipstick (Riviera), even though I don't usually wear orange-y colors on me. Meh about the nail polishes.

March - Love the concealer, saving the eye masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

April - Love the powder!

May - Love the eyeshadows, but don't use them often.

I wonder what they'll end up sending this round.


----------



## suenotto (Jun 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if they are going to send products (concealer etc..) to match skinstone? I saw that they did not do any matching the first year, is that correct?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

suenotto said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to send products (concealer etc..) to match skinstone? I saw that they did not do any matching the first year, is that correct?


This year they will be taking information about skintone and stuff in August. With the first box (which I'm guessing will not have any skintone specific items) there's going to be some information that goes with a survey I believe. They keep telling that to people on facebook.

I really hope I get an amazing serum or two! I am *obsessed* with skincare lately.


----------



## suenotto (Jun 15, 2014)

Are their cosmetics heavily fragranced like Givenchy or Lancomb? How about their skin care products? I'm ready to commit, but not if everything has a fragrance to it..


----------



## suenotto (Jun 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This year they will be taking information about skintone and stuff in August. With the first box (which I'm guessing will not have any skintone specific items) there's going to be some information that goes with a survey I believe. They keep telling that to people on facebook.
> 
> I really hope I get an amazing serum or two! I am *obsessed* with skincare lately.


Thanks just one more question, about the fragrance in the products..anyone? do the lipsticks smell? how about the creams?


----------



## suenotto (Jun 15, 2014)

Well, I guess I couldn't wait for an answer LOL, I subscribed. I have 2 boxes now including this one, the other is "from the lab" which I got my first official box yesterday (I ordered a few trial boxes for $6 each before deciding). I do like the products so far...but its another box that is kinda expensive and the only way to get the price down is if you subscribe for 6 months or a year and pay for it up front..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 15, 2014)

suenotto said:


> Well, I guess I couldn't wait for an answer LOL, I subscribed. I have 2 boxes now including this one, the other is "from the lab" which I got my first official box yesterday (I ordered a few trial boxes for $6 each before deciding). I do like the products so far...but its another box that is kinda expensive and the only way to get the price down is if you subscribe for 6 months or a year and pay for it up front..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't noticed any strong smells, but I'm not sensitive to them. I really love their products and hope you enjoy!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 15, 2014)

suenotto said:


> Well, I guess I couldn't wait for an answer LOL, I subscribed. I have 2 boxes now including this one, the other is "from the lab" which I got my first official box yesterday (I ordered a few trial boxes for $6 each before deciding). I do like the products so far...but its another box that is kinda expensive and the only way to get the price down is if you subscribe for 6 months or a year and pay for it up front..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they have so scents that I have noticed


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2014)

I am so excited for this sub that I'm basically ordering all of the products I missed in year one while I wait for august to get here.  I was able to trade for starry night on MUT, and ordered champagne shimmer, peachy keen, and goldstone on ebay.  I don't think I can justify $95 for a concealer or $75 for a powder though.  Does anyone know if there will be a fall kaleidoscope club?  And has LMdB caught up on sending out the products for the summer one?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 16, 2014)

How much is the kaleidoscope program? It seems more expensive. Has it been a good value for the people who have done that one?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 16, 2014)

suenotto said:


> Are their cosmetics heavily fragranced like Givenchy or Lancomb? How about their skin care products? I'm ready to commit, but not if everything has a fragrance to it..


Most of their products have either zero fragrance or are very lightly fragranced. The Replenishing Moisturizer however is fragranced. (but it's light and gentle, not cloying)


----------



## softly (Jun 16, 2014)

suenotto said:


> Thanks just one more question, about the fragrance in the products..anyone? do the lipsticks smell? how about the creams?


I didn't notice any fragrance in their cosmetics, but the skin care item I've used has a slight lavender-y scent (similar to the Aesop Parsley seed line), as far as I can tell. Nothing strong or unpleasant, though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Is there a spoiler page for this sub?


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is there a spoiler page for this sub?


This is the only thread for this sub and it has all the spoilers for the year. There aren't very many of us subbed or many posts about the sub so only one thread has been needed.


----------



## Babs (Jun 17, 2014)

From lmdb:

Dear Le Metier de Beaute VIPs,

In early 2013 we decided to build a VIP Program that allowed us to spoil our clients. We decided that it was not about profit, not about limiting ourselves with arbitrary goals and not about marketing - but about relationships. We wanted each of you to join with us on a journey, learn more about our company and try products you might not have tried already.

We hope you enjoyed the first year of this program. We hope you tried some products that you otherwise might not have tried and we hope that you are coming back for year two - as we have some big things in store for you. All 2013 VIPs, who sign up for the 2014 VIP Program, will receive a special thank you package as part of the August 2014 shipment.

We also want to hear from you, please email us at Le Metier de Beaute with your feedback. Any and all comments are appreciated.

First box ships August 2014. Subscribe today to ensure a spot in the program.

XO,

Richard Blanch

CEO &amp; Co-Founder of LMdB

***Program Closes on 7/18/14 or when all spots are filled.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ah! I had totally dismissed the thoughts of resubscribing and now they pull this out? They so know what they're doing!

Anyway, I got my June package yesterday. It's so big! I was very impressed. Plus the bottle is so neat looking and sleek.


----------



## Babs (Jun 17, 2014)

It's the curiosity of not knowing what kind of awesomeness I will miss out on that will put me over the edge. I just convince myself that I'm done I have no more space. What to do!! Live vicariously through this thread? It's not as awesome anymore on this new site and we lost all our photos. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 17, 2014)

Crossing my fingers that the special thank you to 2013 subscribers who also subscribe in 2014 is a kaleidoscope of some sort!  

That email would have totally tipped me over the edge if I hadn't already resubscribed.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 18, 2014)

Received my June box yesterday, very nice!  I've enjoyed LMdB's skin care items sent thus far. There was no hand written card enclosed like there usually is, did others receive one?  Not a big deal, just curious.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Received my June box yesterday, very nice!  I've enjoyed LMdB's skin care items sent thus far. There was no hand written card enclosed like there usually is, did others receive one?  Not a big deal, just curious.


No I didn't receive a note either. I just got my box too. And also the Kaleidoscope box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am very happy w/ the 2 kaleidoscopes that were sent so far btw. I know you signed up for summer, so I wanted to let you know.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> No I didn't receive a note either. I just got my box too. And also the Kaleidoscope box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am very happy w/ the 2 kaleidoscopes that were sent so far btw. I know you signed up for summer, so I wanted to let you know.


Was it the lip kaleidoscope they showed on their Facebook page?  That looked really nice.  I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with for the summer program.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

Btw has anyone tried the product from this months box yet?

I just used it once (felt refreshing), but was wondering if anyone had any feedback so far.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Was it the lip kaleidoscope they showed on their Facebook page?  That looked really nice.  I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with for the summer program.


Yes it was the lip kaleidoscope. It is really gorgeous in person. Each pan has a lipstick creme on the left and a gloss on the right. So it's really easy to customize your own colors. I am VERY happy with it! I hope they do a repeat of it (with different colors) for summer.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 18, 2014)

I am still on the fence for this.  

So here is my dilemma.  I think the average $29/month is a wonderful way to try these products.  I am just not sure that I would use the products.  I don't get that excited about makeup.  I don't have an opportunity to wear full on makeup (I am a stay at home mom).  The bright lipstick and nail colors are not my taste.  I like more natural colors.  

I keep wondering...Are Le Metier de Beaute products really that great?  Maybe trying the higher end products would get me excited about makeup.  

I would have liked the skin care items they sent out.

Is it worth $348 being on the fence?  Not sure.  I am thinking I should hold off trying this subscription.


----------



## reepy (Jun 18, 2014)

Babs said:


> It's the curiosity of not knowing what kind of awesomeness I will miss out on that will put me over the edge. I just convince myself that I'm done I have no more space. What to do!! Live vicariously through this thread? It's not as awesome anymore on this new site and we lost all our photos. #firstworldproblems


I am really struggling with this site.  Even though the old one was simple, it was way easier  to navigate and not as visually clunky.   I found myself on the old one a ton and can barely bring myself to check this new one.  But I miss it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Anyway, I resubbed to the LMDB even before I got the email about the gift.  It's really been a winner overall to me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw has anyone tried the product from this months box yet?
> 
> I just used it once (felt refreshing), but was wondering if anyone had any feedback so far.


I used mine last night. I felt like it made my skin look brighter, but it might have been because I was looking for a difference. I'll see what happens over the next few weeks. 
One thing I didn't like was the smell. Ick! Luckily after it dried I didn't smell it much.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 18, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I used mine last night. I felt like it made my skin look brighter, but it might have been because I was looking for a difference. I'll see what happens over the next few weeks.
> 
> One thing I didn't like was the smell. Ick! Luckily after it dried I didn't smell it much.


I agree that I like everything but the smell. It's not offensive but it's not good either.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 18, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> I agree that I like everything but the smell. It's not offensive but it's not good either.


I didn't notice the scent last night when I used it, so I made a point to sniff it this morning after reading the comments.  Agree, it's not what I would call a pleasant scent, but it's relatively mild.  I'm guessing it's from the ingredients as opposed to added scent.  Thank goodness LMdB doesn't go down the path of obnoxiously scenting their products, like some brands (Estee Lauder, Lancome and more than a few Asian brands such as Amore Pacific).  Scent is such a subjective thing and so easy to get wrong. I read somewhere that some Asian markets (Amore Pacific is a South Korean brand) actually prefer heavily scented facial/skincare products, but I find them jarring.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 18, 2014)

I said I wouldn't re subscribe but now I'm curious about the gift. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## IffB (Jun 18, 2014)

Babs said:


> From lmdb:
> 
> Dear Le Metier de Beaute VIPs,
> 
> ...


Ok, I must call a bit of BS on "not about profit"/ journey part....


----------



## OiiO (Jun 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I hope they do a repeat of it (with different colors) for summer.


Unlikely, because they stated somewhere that Kaleidoscopes will come in Eyes / Lips / Face trios, so your next one will most likely be a face Kaleidoscope with blushes, contouring powder, concealer, or setting powder pans.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Unlikely, because they stated somewhere that Kaleidoscopes will come in Eyes / Lips / Face trios, so your next one will most likely be a face Kaleidoscope with blushes, contouring powder, concealer, or setting powder pans.


The next one is still for Spring so it will be a face. However there will be a lip Kaleidoscope for summer.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> The next one is still for Spring so it will be a face. However there will be a lip Kaleidoscope for summer.


Ahh, you're right! It really feels like Summer is here already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 19, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ahh, you're right! It really feels like Summer is here already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wait, the *spring* Kaleidoscope hasn't been sent out? Summer starts Saturday. I *hate* when companies do this. I had been thinking about signing up the next time slots opened, but not any more.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Wait, the *spring* Kaleidoscope hasn't been sent out? Summer starts Saturday. I *hate* when companies do this. I had been thinking about signing up the next time slots opened, but not any more.


I believe they are on track with the schedule they established when they announced the spring kaleidoscope program, although LisaLeah would have better info on that.  I know the summer one starts in July.  Which means the fall one should start in  October?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Wait, the *spring* Kaleidoscope hasn't been sent out? Summer starts Saturday. I *hate* when companies do this. I had been thinking about signing up the next time slots opened, but not any more.


The Spring K program is for April, May and June. They ship at the end of the month, so June should be sent out in a few days.

Summer program is for July, Aug, Sept.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 19, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I believe they are on track with the schedule they established when they announced the spring kaleidoscope program, although LisaLeah would have better info on that.  I know the summer one starts in July.  Which means the fall one should start in  October?


Yes, they are on track! The dates/months are what they originally said they would be.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jun 20, 2014)

after much debate, i decided to subscribe for next year. it's a good value for me since i get use out of everything-  i have used over 75% of the items and love it all. ii'm excited to see what this year brings (and excited for the special gift for resubbing)!


----------



## IffB (Jul 2, 2014)

Hopefully LMTB will send the last shipment on a timely manner and make it FABULOUS to get new subscribers...but I am not planning on renewing.  Will miss it, though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2014)

IffB said:


> Hopefully LMTB will send the last shipment on a timely manner and make it FABULOUS to get new subscribers...but I am not planning on renewing.  Will miss it, though.


I'm sure people will offload items on ebay or if there is a dedicated trades list on here (I'm not sure?).  I personally cannot wait to get the new subscription.  Love their product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you all get something amazing this month!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2014)

So any guesses/wishes for the last VIP box?

These are my two wishes...

1. If they really want to blow us away then a jar of the Daily Replenishing Solution would be highly welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is a truly amazing moisturizer. (but probably not going to happen since it's a $225 product)

OR

2. A pair of lip cremes and a hydra color lipstick.  It would be nice to end with some color and a variety of lippies.

Also a cheek and liptint and a hydra color lipstick would work too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would hope/think the final box would be something memorable.

Especially since they are still accepting sign ups for year 2.

In any case, we should probably find out next week!

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm really hoping for some fun &amp; bright colors!!! I would also love to try their brightening under eye powder!!

Hoping we go out with a Bang!!

Happy 4th to all you ladies !!


----------



## softly (Jul 3, 2014)

Would love one of the Creme Fresh Tints, since I haven't tried those out and they're pretty well known for those. Wouldn't turn down a skin care item, though!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm hoping for one of the Creme Fresh Tints as well, as I really like the one I have.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 6, 2014)

I was putting together a retrospective look at the program blog post, and not counting July's box we have yet to receive, the value of the 2013 VIP program was $1077.75.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone have a label created? It's already the 7th.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 7, 2014)

Nope @ I don't have a label created yet either.

I am pretty certain they are backed up this month....preparing the new Summer Kaleidoscopes and the next VIP sub.

They are such a small company, I find when they have too much going on things get delayed.

(I received my June Kaleidoscope in early July...which is unlike LMdB)

Hopefully this week.

I can't wait to see what they do for the FINALE!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 7, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I was putting together a retrospective look at the program blog post, and not counting July's box we have yet to receive, the value of the 2013 VIP program was $1077.75.


That's pretty fantastic.

I look forward to reading your blog retrospective!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That's pretty fantastic.
> 
> I look forward to reading your blog retrospective!


It goes live on Wednesday, and writing it further confirmed for me how much I've enjoyed the VIP program.  Here's hoping 2014's continues the sentiment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 8, 2014)

LisaLeah, have you received the last kaleidoscope from the spring K program yet?  If it's the Culte du Solaire that I just got an email about, it looks gorgeous.

Edit:  Oh, wait, maybe it's the first one from the summer K program, which means I will get it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> LisaLeah, have you received the last kaleidoscope from the spring K program yet?  If it's the *Culte du Solaire that I just got an email about, it looks gorgeous!*


Yes I  did! It is fantastic. I was trying to post a picture on here but I wasn't able to do so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's a really interesting take on a face kaleidoscope. Some of the colors look like they would work well as shadows too.

I got it before the weekend, but haven't played with it yet.

I was waiting to get the email that explains what is what and how to use it. (LMdB doesn't send that info w/ the box)

The only caveat is that the 3 of the colors are pretty shimmery. (at least on hand swatches, I haven't tried it on my face yet!)

I was really happy w/ the Spring program. I hope Summer blows it away!


----------



## IffB (Jul 8, 2014)

The VIP monthly shipments used to arrive early in the month until they started the kaleidoscope subs.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2014)

IffB said:


> The VIP monthly shipments used to arrive early in the month until they started the kaleidoscope subs.


I think they are such a boutique company that TWO mass mailings throws them off course.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 9, 2014)

I emailed them to find out about this month's box, this was the reply....

The July box should ship early next week.  It is in processing right now and looks to be shipping on Monday and Tuesday of next week.

XO
LMdB


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

Does anyone else show a two-pound package coming from Maison de Beaute in NYC? It's in my UPS app, but I have several packages expected to ship this week, and I'm not sure which one this is!


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Does anyone else show a two-pound package coming from Maison de Beaute in NYC? It's in my UPS app, but I have several packages expected to ship this week, and I'm not sure which one this is!


I do! In the reference section it says July VIP box so yes, it's this months box!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mine is showing up in my ups but it's not in motion yet- I think they just made the label.

2pds sounds exciting- cant wait to see what we get!! Grand Finale Ladies,,, Drum Roll Please...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 10, 2014)

I would take 2 pounds of lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the same UPS notice, but no movement yet either.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I would take 2 pounds of lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the same UPS notice, but no movement yet either.


That would be awesome!


----------



## tazdvil (Jul 11, 2014)

I think they use 2 pounds for all the boxes because the last few boxes have had this weight when the labels were made. I'll have to go back and verify but I'm pretty sure that is what I remember.


----------



## softly (Jul 11, 2014)

Tazdvil said:


> I think they use 2 pounds for all the boxes because the last few boxes have had this weight when the labels were made. I'll have to go back and verify but I'm pretty sure that is what I remember.


Yup that's their standard declared weight for all the boxes.


----------



## IffB (Jul 15, 2014)

7/15 and no delivery scheduled.....not a good sign for a $348 advanced payment on year 2!


----------



## tanyamib (Jul 15, 2014)

IffB said:


> 7/15 and no delivery scheduled.....not a good sign for a $348 advanced payment on year 2!


mine is moving and will be delivered next Tuesday.  Usually east coast girls receive the box one week earlier than me.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Im still on the fence about signing up for year 2. I hope someone gets their July box before the signups are done.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 15, 2014)

IffB said:


> 7/15 and no delivery scheduled.....not a good sign for a $348 advanced payment on year 2!


I just checked and my box is moving and will be delivered tomorrow! (wednesday)

Will post as soon as I get ti!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just checked and my box is moving and will be delivered tomorrow! (wednesday)
> 
> Will post as soon as I get ti!


Yay!! We can always count on you for first reveal . I'm so excited to see what we get... I'm looking forward to refreshing at my desk all day while working..lol!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 15, 2014)

IffB said:


> 7/15 and no delivery scheduled.....not a good sign for a $348 advanced payment on year 2!


If you are referring to the 1st box of year 2, that wouldn't be scheduled/for delivery until August.  My July box from the 1st year has a scheduled delivery date.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just checked and my box is moving and will be delivered tomorrow! (wednesday)
> 
> Will post as soon as I get ti!


Ooh, that is awesome news! I'm sure we are all dying to know what could weigh 2 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine will get here on Thursday, but one extra day of being spoiler-free is way too long, am I right?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 16, 2014)

LMdB just sent out an email with this months spoiler!!! I'm so happy!! :w00t:



Spoiler



Gemeni Kiss Kaleidoscope!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

That July kaleidoscope is awesome! I seriously cannot wait for the new sub to start.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 16, 2014)

I just got that email....too bad I'm not in the program until August, it looks GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## IffB (Jul 16, 2014)

Not a bad way to wrap up this sub for me!  Mine will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MelissaB (Jul 16, 2014)

Very pretty! I so wish this was August!!...Off to stalk Ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 16, 2014)

Got my box!!!!!!!

It's exactly what is posted in the spoiler above, BUT more beautiful in person!



Spoiler



The colors are GORGEOUS and it's really easy to blend and customize them.

Also in each split pan there is a lipstick creme on the left and more of a gloss on the right.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 16, 2014)

I got the spoiler email this afternoon &amp; all I can say is that dreams do come true- it's absolutely gorgeous!!! LMdB definitely rounded up year 1 with a bang!! I can't wait to play with my new pretties!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 16, 2014)

I carried mine in my bag tonight and whipped it out at a party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All the women were flipping over it.

Enjoy!



Shauna999 said:


> I got the spoiler email this afternoon &amp; all I can say is that dreams do come true- it's absolutely gorgeous!!! LMdB definitely rounded up year 1 with a bang!! I can't wait to play with my new pretties!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2014)

Dang.  Alright, who is putting theirs up on eBay so the rest of us can get it??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm excited to get my last box and bummed that I can't afford to renew for next year. It's been such a great sub. That total upfront cost is rough though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of lip stuff, so I will not be keeping mine. Great to go out with another Kaleidoscope though!

I will not be resubscribing for next year, but I can't wait to see what the special gift for resubbers is and to see what you all get over the next year!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

I *am* a big fan of lip stuff, but that means I've recently gone overboard on it, so I won't be keeping mine, either. I haven't decided how I'm going to rehome it, though. It might even just go in my Secret Santa stash.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 17, 2014)

This final Kaleidoscope pushed me over the edge to resubscribe for next year. I had been talking myself out of it since they announced sign ups, but broke down after getting the spoiler email yesterday. For some reason I thought the signup period had passed, but was happy to find I made it by a couple of days. Looking forward to some skin tone specific products this year!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 17, 2014)

Is there a trades board for LMdB?  I have other Kaleidoscopes and other products - hoping for lippy.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> I'm excited to get my last box and bummed that I can't afford to renew for next year. It's been such a great sub. That total upfront cost is rough though.


I agree. i still cant makeup my mind about next year.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 17, 2014)

So excited for next month.. Hope its  great one !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> I'm excited to get my last box and bummed that I can't afford to renew for next year. It's been such a great sub. That total upfront cost is rough though.


I think PayPal has a bill me later or installment option if that helps you.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think PayPal has a bill me later or installment option if that helps you.


Really?! That would definitely help. I emailed them asking if they'd consider splitting it I to payments and I never got a response. I love MUT!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Really?! That would definitely help. I emailed them asking if they'd consider splitting it I to payments and I never got a response. I love MUT!


It's awesome! Only way I was able to do it. Any purchase over $100, you get 6 months before there's any interest or minimum payments I believe.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Really?! That would definitely help. I emailed them asking if they'd consider splitting it I to payments and I never got a response. I love MUT!


Yes. For sure you can do that with PayPal. I have never done it but a few of the MUTer's posted that they have.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, you just go to PayPal &amp; sign up for bill me later. After u sign up for bill me later -Just pay for your LMdB using PayPal &amp; make sure to check bill me later option. 6 months interest free &amp; I got an offer for $10 off too


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Yes, you just go to PayPal &amp; sign up for bill me later. After u sign up for bill me later -Just pay for your LMdB using PayPal &amp; make sure to check bill me later option. 6 months interest free &amp; I got an offer for $10 off too


I totally forgot about that $10 off! So awesome.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 17, 2014)

I was thinking about the Bill Me Later option, but after doing some research on it, I decided to pass. For all of those that signed up, or are thinking about signing up, please know that Bill Me Later does not accept credit or debit cards as payment. You have to use a savings or checking account to make payments online through their site, or have one hooked up to your PayPal account. The good thing is you should be able to schedule payments towards your Bill Me Later account from the PayPal account and therefore be sure you are paid off before the 6 months is up.


----------



## IffB (Jul 17, 2014)

This sub was a splurge, I enjoyed it and will miss it, even though I did not use much of the items.

The last shipment is just fabulous, really great wearable colors, my favorite item to date....

Y'all enjoy year 2, I am sure it will be great and I will be very jelly!


----------



## IffB (Jul 17, 2014)

Double post....pardon.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ladies, I've had so much fun this past year with ya'all. Half the enjoyment of this sub was the fabulous &amp; amazing products that we've received, the other half was experiencing it all with our small little group. I've been going back &amp; forth about re-subbing because I do Luv the products &amp; this thread but the responsible angel on my shoulder is convincing me to sit the next year out. My hubby has decided to quit his job and Persue other avenues which I fully support- Im a believer in the old saying "find a job you love &amp; never work another day in your life". This means I need to be a little thrifty at the moment til we get everything in order. I know his future is super bright, I just have to start hustling for the both of us. Now, the devil on my other shoulder keeps saying I could do bill me later &amp; it breaks down to $56 a month for 6 months - interest free- I've never paid a dime in credit card interest- I refuse to pay more for something. Afterall, My birthday is in a couple weeks.... Need to stay strong.. Need to stay strong... ;-)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

Best of luck to your husband @@Shauna999

Changes are always a great thing. So is following your dreams.

Whatever you decide will be the right decision.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And please stay a part of this thread either way!!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jul 18, 2014)

As much as I want to resub, I don't think Bill me later is an option for me and I just can't afford to pay that large sum right now. I just keep getting hit with surprise expenses and need to work on paying those instead of getting more makeup. It's really difficult to know I'll miss these great boxes so hopefully I'll be back for year 3. Until then, I'll have to live through all of you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Best of luck to your husband @@Shauna999
> 
> Changes are always a great thing. So is following your dreams.
> 
> ...


Xoxo- You're so sweet!! I definitely look forward to all your future reveals


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 23, 2014)

I did it, I subbed for this coming year and I'm soooo excited for the sub and to talk to all you awesome people about it. I dropped Starlooks last month and will now be dropping Ipsy and Glossybox when my sub is up. More than pays for this! I'll keep BB because the points program is too good and Sample Society just cuz. Anyway, thanks for enabling me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 23, 2014)

This program seems pretty great according to the positive reviews on here, I'm psyched about it!

BUT, I was online last night and there are some pretty snooty people going on and on about LMdB "cheapening it's image" by doing this and saying the company was going through bankruptcy and pulling out of stores and that their products are crap, and so on and so forth!

I know their products and they're fabulous, so I don't really get the hate!  Anyone wanna weigh in or maybe I missed it in the previous bajillon pages I scanned through! :lol:  

Anyway, just curious what you all think, I'm in and have no regrets!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> This program seems pretty great according to the positive reviews on here, I'm psyched about it!
> 
> BUT, I was online last night and there are some pretty snooty people going on and on about LMdB "cheapening it's image" by doing this and saying the company was going through bankruptcy and pulling out of stores and that their products are crap, and so on and so forth!
> 
> ...


You are probably talking about the comments in the Best Things in Beauty blog.

@@Lulubelle107 mentioned that blog to us a while back and posted in defense of LMdB. It's just silliness and bitterness on the part of some old school Le Metier customers, who feel that a luxury brand shouldn't have a subscription program.

As far as the finances, I do know that they are a boutique company and recently needed additional VC funds to expand. Which they got. And which is not uncommon for a small private company.

I also know that the subscription program is not a money maker for them. It's more about getting awareness and allowing a larger customer base to fall in love with their products.

So that is my take on it. And what I've read / heard/ googled.

I LOVE this program and the brand.

I am thrilled they did it for year 2!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

Btw @@OiiO great review of the lip k'scope on your blog.

And awesome shout out on the LMdB FB page!

Congrats!!!!

@@Lulubelle107 I loved your year recap too!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw @@OiiO great review of the lip k'scope on your blog.
> 
> And awesome shout out on the LMdB FB page!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm writing a huge blog post with the full roundup of boxes right now, it should be ready by tomorrow. It's nice to put things into perspective and look back at all of the products we received.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Thank you! I'm writing a huge blog post with the full roundup of boxes right now, it should be ready by tomorrow. It's nice to put things into perspective and look back at all of the products we received.


Fantastic recap. (I just read it)

Fyi, I don't know if you are interested but beautybar.com is giving away the LMdB makeup remover as a gwp. I love their makeup remover as well...it is seriously the best.

Mininimum purchase is $65.

(which isn't hard to do if there is anything from the line that you need or want to pick up.)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Got an email that the 2014 program is almost full and closes tomorrow. I'm super happy I found this and subbed. Excited for the year to come!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so excited to join you ladies for another year , I can hardly contain myself..lol! Funny story- so my husband purchased this sub for me for my bday gift (August bday) last year- I wasn't planning on re subbing bc of the "quitting of job to persue passion bs"... I went to use his iPad tonight &amp; one of the open windows was his Paypal confirmation for the yearly sub!!! I'm not one to keep this info to myself so I went running upstairs &amp; busted him - he said that I told him last year that it was the "best birthday gift ever" &amp; that I only deserve the best... Lol!!!!! Yay!!!

I can't wait to see your August reveal lisaleah... Ahhhhh .., its the little things that bring such happiness. By little things, I mean LMdB


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm so excited to join you ladies for another year , I can hardly contain myself..lol! Funny story- so my husband purchased this sub for me for my bday gift (August bday) last year- I wasn't planning on re subbing bc of the "quitting of job to persue passion bs"... I went to use his iPad tonight &amp; one of the open windows was his Paypal confirmation for the yearly sub!!! I'm not one to keep this info to myself so I went running upstairs &amp; busted him - he said that I told him last year that it was the "best birthday gift ever" &amp; that I only deserve the best... Lol!!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see your August reveal lisaleah... Ahhhhh .., its the little things that bring such happiness. By little things, I mean LMdB


Now *that* is seriously awesome!

Happy almost birthday!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm so excited to join you ladies for another year , I can hardly contain myself..lol! Funny story- so my husband purchased this sub for me for my bday gift (August bday) last year- I wasn't planning on re subbing bc of the "quitting of job to persue passion bs"... I went to use his iPad tonight &amp; one of the open windows was his Paypal confirmation for the yearly sub!!! I'm not one to keep this info to myself so I went running upstairs &amp; busted him - he said that I told him last year that it was the "best birthday gift ever" &amp; that I only deserve the best... Lol!!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see your August reveal lisaleah... Ahhhhh .., its the little things that bring such happiness. By little things, I mean LMdB


Thats so sweet!


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 29, 2014)

So I'm part of the summer Kaleidoscope program and received my first shipment today (I know it's not as good a deal as the VIP program but I thought the K program would be fun)!  So, the flyer in the shipment says "The Exclusive FALL Celebrity Eye Kaleidoscope" which I find a bit odd because this is the summer quarter.  Whatever, I'll roll with it.  The colors look beautiful...

I open the pans... and 3 of the 4 have been used!!!!  In reality, the 4th may have been used also but I can't tell because it's shimmery.  So, I immediately emailed the company.  I'm awaiting a reply.  I came on here to ask if any of you experienced that before with LMDB (sending out used products)?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> So I'm part of the summer Kaleidoscope program and received my first shipment today (I know it's not as good a deal as the VIP program but I thought the K program would be fun)!  So, the flyer in the shipment says "The Exclusive FALL Celebrity Eye Kaleidoscope" which I find a bit odd because this is the summer quarter.  Whatever, I'll roll with it.  The colors look beautiful...
> 
> I open the pans... and 3 of the 4 have been used!!!!  In reality, the 4th may have been used also but I can't tell because it's shimmery.  So, I immediately emailed the company.  I'm awaiting a reply.  I came on here to ask if any of you experienced that before with LMDB (sending out used products)?


Can only imagine it's some oversight - someone put it back in inventory. I don't have their VIP (yet! start in August) but have bought some people's LMdB on eBay and generally follow the thread here and haven't heard that come up.  

Sorry to hear that happened, though :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 29, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> So I'm part of the summer Kaleidoscope program and received my first shipment today (I know it's not as good a deal as the VIP program but I thought the K program would be fun)!  So, the flyer in the shipment says "The Exclusive FALL Celebrity Eye Kaleidoscope" which I find a bit odd because this is the summer quarter.  Whatever, I'll roll with it.  The colors look beautiful...
> 
> I open the pans... and 3 of the 4 have been used!!!!  In reality, the 4th may have been used also but I can't tell because it's shimmery.  So, I immediately emailed the company.  I'm awaiting a reply.  I came on here to ask if any of you experienced that before with LMDB (sending out used products)?


Wow. No that has never happened. But anytime there was an issue they have been great at replacing it or fixing it....asap!

I haven't received my K'scope yet. What are the colors? Any mattes?


----------



## softly (Jul 29, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> So I'm part of the summer Kaleidoscope program and received my first shipment today (I know it's not as good a deal as the VIP program but I thought the K program would be fun)!  So, the flyer in the shipment says "The Exclusive FALL Celebrity Eye Kaleidoscope" which I find a bit odd because this is the summer quarter.  Whatever, I'll roll with it.  The colors look beautiful...
> 
> I open the pans... and 3 of the 4 have been used!!!!  In reality, the 4th may have been used also but I can't tell because it's shimmery.  So, I immediately emailed the company.  I'm awaiting a reply.  I came on here to ask if any of you experienced that before with LMDB (sending out used products)?


I once received an eyeshadow single with no pan inside. Contacted them about it, and they responded immediately and sent a replacement over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow that is strange about yours looking used.  Contact them they are amazing and will make it right.


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow. No that has never happened. But anytime there was an issue they have been great at replacing it or fixing it....asap!
> 
> I haven't received my K'scope yet. What are the colors? Any mattes?


The colors are:

bottom:  a light weight moisture resistant eye base primer

pan #2:  soft moonstone eye shadow (it's shimmery)

pan #3:  Rhodolite Gemstone (a really  nice purple shade; not too shimmery but not matte)

pan #4:  split pan of smokey cake eyeliner (matte plum and black onyx) although honestly the plum looks blue to me


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys for making me feel better.  I didn't think this company had a reputation of sending out used products.  I will await their reply!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 29, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> The colors are:
> 
> bottom:  a light weight moisture resistant eye base primer
> 
> ...


sounds beautiful


----------



## tiffanys (Jul 29, 2014)

OK, so I heard back from LMDB about my used product ... awesome customer service....

Here's what they wrote

[SIZE=medium]Hello Tiffany,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]            We have already had our team ship you a new Kaleidoscope[/SIZE][SIZE=medium].  We apologize and have no idea how this could have happened. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]            The confusion regarding the "Fall" label is understood, you are not the first to email us regarding this issue.  Our artists thought it would be great to ship a Fall color Kaleidoscope for the Summer Program since everyone is thinking Fall right now.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]            No reason to return the Kaleidoscope you received. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]XO[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]LMdB [/SIZE]


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> OK, so I heard back from LMDB about my used product ... awesome customer service....
> 
> Here's what they wrote
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you got a resolution to the problem. Wondering if people can post photos (though I know how hard it is to figure out on here… took me quite some time when I did it last time… wouldn't know how again).  Excited to see everyone's goodies.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 29, 2014)

Received my summer eye kaleidoscope today.  It looks very similar to a recent Neiman Marcus Beauty Camp GWP called Dark Orchid, you can see pictures and review at:

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2014/06/sneak-peek-le-metier-de-beaute-dark.html

The only difference I can tell is pan 2, which looks lighter and more beige than the one in the Beauty Professor's review.  Mine has no name on the bottom.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> OK, so I heard back from LMDB about my used product ... awesome customer service....
> 
> Here's what they wrote
> 
> ...


Great customer service!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

After going back and forth for a while I resubscribed, cant wait to see what we get! Also have to add that LMdB has awesome customer service.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

So excited   !!  Almost time for our first box  for the yearly sub


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

I cant wait to find out what extra gift the people who were subbed last year are getting.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 1, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I cant wait to find out what extra gift the people who were subbed last year are getting.


Me too... Soooo exciting, I can hardly wait!! It's pretty cool that they are personalizing the sub this year so we can all get items that's go with our individual skin tones. I do have to admit though that the products that they sent last year actually worked great for my coloring. I initially thought everything would be too dark but to my surprise everything worked great.

What's everyone hoping for this year? I really want to try their eye brightening finish powder &amp; their face masks &amp; of course any and all kaleidoscopes!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is my first year and I'm definitely hoping for some pretty kaleidoscopes and really awesome skincare combined with other fun surprises and of course I'm hoping it's a great value like this past year sounded like it was.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 1, 2014)

It's my first year as well! I really want some Kaleidoscopes, like rely want. Especially a lip one. Does anyone know when the boxes ship/arrive? And had anyone received any info about personalization?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It's my first year as well! I really want some Kaleidoscopes, like rely want. Especially a lip one. Does anyone know when the boxes ship/arrive? And had anyone received any info about personalization?


They said I think they will send personalization info with first box this month.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Me too... Soooo exciting, I can hardly wait!! It's pretty cool that they are personalizing the sub this year so we can all get items that's go with our individual skin tones. I do have to admit though that the products that they sent last year actually worked great for my coloring. I initially thought everything would be too dark but to my surprise everything worked great.
> 
> What's everyone hoping for this year? I really want to try their eye brightening finish powder &amp; their face masks &amp; of course any and all kaleidoscopes!!


I really want an eye kaleidoscope, I have 2 lip and a face one. I would also love more lipsticks and brushes. I think we will get mascara at some point since it was not sent last year.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

Pictures and swatches of the Summer eye kaleidoscope.  These are so pigmented and smooth - they blend together like a dream.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Pictures and swatches of the Summer eye kaleidoscope.  These are so pigmented and smooth - they blend together like a dream.


Thank you for sharing these. I love this k'scope. The shadows feel even creamier than usual.  I have also been using the purple liner as a crease color.

(over the purple shadow).  It works really nicely that way as well.!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you for sharing these. I love this k'scope. The shadows feel even creamier than usual.  I have also been using the purple liner as a crease color.
> 
> (over the purple shadow).  It works really nicely that way as well.!


I'll be playing with them this week - haven't had a chance to wear makeup for the past few days as I've been tending to a sick dog.  And shampooing carpets :wacko: .


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I'll be playing with them this week - haven't had a chance to wear makeup for the past few days as I've been tending to a sick dog.  And shampooing carpets :wacko: .


I hope your dog is ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Pictures and swatches of the Summer eye kaleidoscope.  These are so pigmented and smooth - they blend together like a dream.


Lovely. I do love how pigmented they are as well.  I have bought a couple on ebay in addition to the Pretty in Punk kaleidoscope that I got with PopSugar.  It's been great to try out. Can't wait to start the VIP program this month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I'll be playing with them this week - haven't had a chance to wear makeup for the past few days as I've been tending to a sick dog. And shampooing carpets :wacko: .


Wishing your dog a speedy recovery!! I know &amp; understand the love for a pet- I call my 50 pound lap dog my child.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I hope your dog is ok.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((





Shauna999 said:


> Wishing your dog a speedy recovery!! I know &amp; understand the love for a pet- I call my 50 pound lap dog my child.


Thanks for the well wishes, she seems to be on the upswing.  I think she ate something dead from the yard, and it's been coming out both ends.  She at least ate a little bit of food yesterday and has been drinking water all along, so it probably just needs to work it's way out of her system.  However, I saw a snake in my back yard yesterday and now I've got that to worry about.  It's always something!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, she seems to be on the upswing.  I think she ate something dead from the yard, and it's been coming out both ends.  She at least ate a little bit of food yesterday and has been drinking water all along, so it probably just needs to work it's way out of her system.  However, I saw a snake in my back yard yesterday and now I've got that to worry about.  It's always something!


Hope your dog gets well soon !!   I hate when my pets are sick


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Pictures and swatches of the Summer eye kaleidoscope.  These are so pigmented and smooth - they blend together like a dream.


That is so beautiful! I'm seriously jealous of everyone with that subscription. I almost decided to skip the 2014 beauty vault but your yearly recap along with the glamorable recap convinced me otherwise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I hope your dog feels better soon. I have two 5 month old chihuahua puppies and one likes to eat anything and everything. She swallowed a large string of thread and refused to eat for two days but thankfully it worked its way out of her system! The horror stories I read about dogs swallowing thread scared the hell out of me as did her grumbling tummy. She currently swallowed a dead bee in the backyard. She is such a handful lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> That is so beautiful! I'm seriously jealous of everyone with that subscription. I almost decided to skip the 2014 beauty vault but your yearly recap along with the glamorable recap convinced me otherwise
> 
> Also I hope your dog feels better soon. I have two 5 month old chihuahua puppies and one likes to eat anything and everything. She swallowed a large string of thread and refused to eat for two days but thankfully it worked its way out of her system! The horror stories I read about dogs swallowing thread scared the hell out of me as did her grumbling tummy. She currently swallowed a dead bee in the backyard. She is such a handful lol


Oh my at the string and dead bee!  I've heard bad things about string as well, but fortunately the intestinal track of dogs seems be be fairly hardy.  Whatever Lily got into, I found her chewing on something that looked like part of a jaw because it had teeth.  In fact, I thought they were her teeth when she spit it out, but she wasn't missing any.  Her she is in her scraggly glory (I woke her up to take a picture).


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Oh my at the string and dead bee!  I've heard bad things about string as well, but fortunately the intestinal track of dogs seems be be fairly hardy.  Whatever Lily got into, I found her chewing on something that looked like part of a jaw because it had teeth.  In fact, I thought they were her teeth when she spit it out, but she wasn't missing any.  Her she is in her scraggly glory (I woke her up to take a picture).


Oh my gosh I would have panicked! She is so adorably sleepy though!

The furry one is the one that likes to get into trouble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> Oh my gosh I would have panicked! She is so adorably sleepy though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are adorable, and  those ears!  I would never get anything done if they were around.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2014)

Since we're sharing furry friend pics- here's a pic of me &amp; Porsche...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 3, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Since we're sharing furry friend pics- here's a pic of me &amp; Porsche...


Oh wow, you are both gorgeous with great hair!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Oh wow, you are both gorgeous with great hair!


LMAO!!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 3, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Since we're sharing furry friend pics- here's a pic of me &amp; Porsche...


She looks so cuddly and I agree it looks like you both have beach waves lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't take all this puppy porn!

Too much cuteness it's overwhelming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 4, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> Oh my gosh I would have panicked! She is so adorably sleepy though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cute! And can I say that the one on the left looks slightly annoyed which is even cuter! Like he (she?) is planning something diabolical, lol.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I'll be playing with them this week - haven't had a chance to wear makeup for the past few days as I've been tending to a sick dog.  And shampooing carpets :wacko: .


Sorry to hear that, hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Oh my at the string and dead bee!  I've heard bad things about string as well, but fortunately the intestinal track of dogs seems be be fairly hardy.  Whatever Lily got into, I found her chewing on something that looked like part of a jaw because it had teeth.  In fact, I thought they were her teeth when she spit it out, but she wasn't missing any.  Her she is in her scraggly glory (I woke her up to take a picture).


Aww  too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> Oh my gosh I would have panicked! She is so adorably sleepy though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Since we're sharing furry friend pics- here's a pic of me &amp; Porsche...


So pretty! &amp; Porsche is super cute.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 4, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> That is so cute! And can I say that the one on the left looks slightly annoyed which is even cuter! Like he (she?) is planning something diabolical, lol.


Lol! She was sleeping and her bratty wide eyed sister never sleeps. She makes it her personal mission to keep her awake at all times so she was a little annoyed when I was trying to get her attention to take the shot. She does often look like she's planning things though lol


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 5, 2014)

I am getting caught up on the thread and MAN is that kaleidoscope gorgeous.  I'm so sad I didn't know about the kaleidoscope program until it was too late!  I'm definitely in for fall if they keep it up.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2014)

Getting excited to receive the first box.  wonder when it will ship.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 10, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Getting excited to receive the first box.  wonder when it will ship.


I read somewhere the 11th


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ooooo that's exciting since tomorrow is the 11th- Im so excited to get this box--- last years month 1 was AMAZING- the red lipstick &amp; liner are HG worthy plus an eye shadow kaleidoscope - it was my fav month!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got a UPS notice that delivery is expected tomorrow.

But there is not movement yet, so that could change.

But at least it is "almost" happening!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got my tracking info for the first box of the yearly sub...  So excited says it will be here tomorrow


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay! Mine's showing up on My UPS too. Says it's been processed for shipment and to expect it Tuesday.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got a UPS notice that delivery is expected tomorrow.
> 
> But there is not movement yet, so that could change.
> 
> But at least it is "almost" happening!


YAY! Hope that's for all New Yorkers (tomorrow) too.  Can't wait!  I haven't gotten mine yet but did check today.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 13, 2014)

mishmish said:


> YAY! Hope that's for all New Yorkers (tomorrow) too.  Can't wait!  I haven't gotten mine yet but did check today.


They are mailing from NY and I am in NY


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh, mines not expected until the 20th, but I'm in Seattle so I guess that's to be expected! Going to try to go spoiler free so I can be surprised! But I always look...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 13, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> They are mailing from NY and I am in NY


I'm not going to look then… and hope mine is mailed soon!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

So as suspected, I got an email from UPS notifying me that the box will not be delivered as originally scheduled.

(no alternate date was given yet)

For those that are new to this sub, this happens fairly often btw.

LMdB typically sends the shipping info a day or two before they send the actual boxes.

I am hoping it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> So as suspected, I got an email from UPS notifying me that the box will not be delivered as originally scheduled.
> 
> (no alternate date was given yet)
> 
> ...


That has never happened with me.  Once I get the tracking  it comes like any other package would when they say it would.  Strange . Hope mine shows up today it says on vehicle for delivery.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 14, 2014)

&amp; I was soooo excited to be refreshing like a mad women every chance I got to see your reveal @@LisaLeah ....  it looks nice it will be another day....   mine was "scheduled" to be delivered tomorrow but it hasn't even been picked up yet so I'm guessing by Monday...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2014)

I was hoping to see a reveal today. I hope @@LisaLeah gets her package tomorrow since mine will take much longer to arrive.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I was hoping to see a reveal today. I hope @@LisaLeah gets her package tomorrow since mine will take much longer to arrive.


I am hoping it arrives tomorrow too!

Have not received a revised delivery update yet from UPS.

Will post as soon as I do.

Are you in Europe by any chance?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 14, 2014)

My box arrived today



Spoiler



It is a after dark total look kaleidoscope the everything evening Kaleidoscope. This collection was designed as an evening glamour makeover kit. From eyes to cheek to face. Contains 2 eye shadows and a blush and what I would call a bronzer ( non shimmer) The card that came with it said the eyeshadow is sapphire and shimmering patina. Mine is a green and a brown. I am happy with those colors I checks all my other Kaleidoscopes and I do not have any of these colors. The blush is a mauve none shimmer and the bronzer is lighter bronze non shimmer. These should work for everyone I think.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 14, 2014)

OMG.... Soooooo Excited!!!! Thank you soooo much for posting!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> My box arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting.

Question...



Spoiler



are the eyeshadows shimmer, or satin or matte?



Also did you subscribe to the first VIP program as well?

(they mentioned they were going to include a special gift for re-subscribers)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you for posting.
> 
> Question...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



This is my first year with the sub. I have many of their products and about 10 other Kaleidoscopes.. I would  say they are  satin eye shadows.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first year with the sub. I have many of their products and about 10 other Kaleidoscopes.. I would  say they are  satin eye shadows.


Thanks! It sounds really nice.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 14, 2014)

Ahhhh I can't wait to get mine!!!! It sounds great! My favorite month last year was when we received the face kaleidoscope. This one seems even better because it's almost a complete look. I can't wait to find out what the special gift will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 14, 2014)

I would love for my special gift to be a lip brush .. Just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my box today, including the special gift!



Spoiler







The extra gift is a full size translucent loose powder which retails for $50.

The kaleidoscope is gorgeous! The colors are stunning and I can see this quickly becoming a staple in my makeup bag!

Lastly, they included a questionnaire with questions regarding coloring


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 15, 2014)

I was out all day and just came home to my box!

Love it!



Spoiler



The colors of the kaleidoscope are STUNNING and so wearable!
I agree. This will be a fixture in my purse. I can even see using the bronzer/shading color as a shadow.

The finishing powder is supposedly great. And it was on my list to try...so I am thrilled we got it!


----------



## sparklegirl (Aug 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I was out all day and just came home to my box!
> 
> Love it!


I enjoyed every box last year, even the cream eyeshadows (except the box with the eyelash curler bc I misplaced it!), but I think this is my favorite box so far!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am hoping it arrives tomorrow too!
> 
> Have not received a revised delivery update yet from UPS.
> 
> ...


Yes, Germany. Will be looking foward to your reveal.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> My box arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to get mine! I like that they ended the year and started with a kaleidoscope.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia Loves said:


> Ahhhh I can't wait to get mine!!!! It sounds great! My favorite month last year was when we received the face kaleidoscope. This one seems even better because it's almost a complete look. I can't wait to find out what the special gift will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would be over the moon if it was a lipstick or brush.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Got my box today, including the special gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an awesome gift!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Got my box today, including the special gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get my special gift. Wah...


----------



## BexDev (Aug 16, 2014)

I received my box on Thursday and all I can say is WOW.  I didn't sign up for the sub last year but I kept an eye on the reveals and went back and forth on whether or not I wanted to drop the money and make the commitment this year.  Even after I did sign up, I still had my reservations.  Then I got this box...and opened the kaleidoscope.  Every single color is just So. Perfect.   :wub:   I'm beyond thrilled with this and I'm looking forward to the future boxes even more now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 16, 2014)

BexDev said:


> I received my box on Thursday and all I can say is WOW.  I didn't sign up for the sub last year but I kept an eye on the reveals and went back and forth on whether or not I wanted to drop the money and make the commitment this year.  Even after I did sign up, I still had my reservations.  Then I got this box...and opened the kaleidoscope.  Every single color is just So. Perfect.   :wub:   I'm beyond thrilled with this and I'm looking forward to the future boxes even more now!


That's so great you feel that way.

One thing about the box contents...



Spoiler



The shadows can also be layered on top of each other. LMdB calls this "Couches de Couleur". It will create a really beautiful multi-dimensional color. (and won't look muddy like some other shadows would because they are so buttery and finely milled)

I also used the powder/bronzer color on both cheeks and lids and it was fab either way.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 16, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I didn't get my special gift. Wah...


You know they will send it to you asap if you email them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You know they will send it to you asap if you email them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah...I assumed so. I did shoot them an email. I've never had to deal with their CS before, but I've only heard good things.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 16, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Yeah...I assumed so. I did shoot them an email. I've never had to deal with their CS before, but I've only heard good things.


I didn't receive my special gift either and I emailed them on Thursday and they said they would send one out. Hopefully we'll both get ours soon.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2014)

Such a disappointing program. I reached out - and confirmed with them after multiple attempts to reach out - that I haven't heard about my shipment.  Still nothing. And I'm in the same city so it shouldn't be so delayed. They would just need to ship it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 18, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Such a disappointing program. I reached out - and confirmed with them after multiple attempts to reach out - that I haven't heard about my shipment. Still nothing. And I'm in the same city so it shouldn't be so delayed. They would just need to ship it.


They usually have AMAZING CS-- don't worry it will come!! I got mine today &amp; it's absolutely gorgeous-- my fav kaleidoscope to date!! It already has a home in my everyday bag-- I'm in luuuuuuv!!! Sorry , that you have a bad taste in your mouth but know that good things are headed your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 18, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Such a disappointing program. I reached out - and confirmed with them after multiple attempts to reach out - that I haven't heard about my shipment. Still nothing. And I'm in the same city so it shouldn't be so delayed. They would just need to ship it.


I found their CS to be condescending and non-responsive, which is a significant part of the reasons that I will not spend another dime with LMDB. I wish you the best of luck in getting your shipment, though!


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Such a disappointing program. I reached out - and confirmed with them after multiple attempts to reach out - that I haven't heard about my shipment. Still nothing. And I'm in the same city so it shouldn't be so delayed. They would just need to ship it.


They do not send shipping notices, usually. We figure it out using our ups accounts and reference tracking.

In regards to customer service, the link on the site is hit or miss. They've been having problems with it. A few pages back there was an email addy that works everytime. They are usually prompt with responses.it would be disappointing to feel they are ignoring you. I really hope that's not what's happening.


----------



## tanyamib (Aug 19, 2014)

can anyone share the reference for this month's box please? TIA! my box is shipped to my office so My Choice doesn't work... Weird that the usual reference for previous months also doesn't work this time...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smontgom (Aug 19, 2014)

tanyamib said:


> can anyone share the reference for this month's box please? TIA! my box is shipped to my office so My Choice doesn't work... Weird that the usual reference for previous months also doesn't work this time...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine was:  BVP'14 1ST SHIPMENT


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Such a disappointing program. I reached out - and confirmed with them after multiple attempts to reach out - that I haven't heard about my shipment.  Still nothing. And I'm in the same city so it shouldn't be so delayed. They would just need to ship it.


They don't mail out shipping notices. I know when it is shipping because I signed up for ups my choice. I don't get an email about tracking.  This is the only sub that for me personally has never been disappointing. I am also surprised they didn't answer you right away.  My experience is that they answer me really fast. Hope things work out for you. They answer me the fastest when I message them from facebook


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 19, 2014)

All good. They were great resolving.  Also, my address wasn't correct in the system so hence the notification issues (my fault).  Still not sure why mine was mailed later or what happened with delivery, but got it today (benefits of living in same city). I am excited seeing the colors.

This goes well with the all the individual colors and kaleidoscope that I got off eBay ('Saint Dominique') and my favorite 'Pretty in Punk' that I got from PopSugar Neiman Marcus box.  Starting a good collection.

Thanks, all!  Look forward to sharing in this experience instead of sitting on the sidelines like last year.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 19, 2014)

Got mine today! UPS happened to come really early and I didn't even hear a knock so I was able to grab it from the office before I left for work. So gorgeous and actually a lot bigger than I was expecting!

I was actually worried because I recently started getting into indie cosmetics and since then, a lot of my non-indie subs have seemed really boring and I just open them and throw them aside, but I was still really excited for this one and am super happy about my kaleidoscope!


----------



## tanyamib (Aug 19, 2014)

smontgom said:


> Mine was:  BVP'14 1ST SHIPMENT


Thanks a lot! managed to track my shipment with the reference and apparently it's coming tomorrow! *happy face*


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Such a disappointing program. I reached out - and confirmed with them after multiple attempts to reach out - that I haven't heard about my shipment.  Still nothing. And I'm in the same city so it shouldn't be so delayed. They would just need to ship it.


I usually never get shipping emails but my box  always shows up. It usually takes them a while to respond but when they do they  have always been super  helpful.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 19, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I usually never get shipping emails but my box  always shows up. It usually takes them a while to respond but when they do they  have always been super  helpful.


Yep, it all got sorted. They were quick in the end.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Yep, it all got sorted. They were quick in the end.


Glad to hear that!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 20, 2014)

I went spoiler free this month for the first time ever and am so happy!! I am wearing it today totally ignoring the whole, this is suppose to be for a night look thing...haha. I am a returning member but I also was missing my extra gift. I have sent an email to the same address that we were to send the survey answers to so I will see what happens, but I totally expect it to be fine. Here's to another great year!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 20, 2014)

I never got a return email about my gift for returning customers, but I did get a package delivered via ups yesterday and it was the finishing powder. Really nice product!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out if I have a need for finishing powder--- I think it's actually the only makeup product on this earth that I've never tried. What is the purpose of the finishing powder-- will it take away my dewy look?? Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 20, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I have a need for finishing powder--- I think it's actually the only makeup product on this earth that I've never tried. What is the purpose of the finishing powder-- will it take away my dewy look?? Thanks Ladies!!


My understanding of a finishing powder is to extend the wear of your foundation and help cut down on shine.  I used the powder this morning for the first time and thought it gave a natural looking finish, not powdery or mask like at all.  I like that the powder is talc and paraben free.  My skin is very oily, so will have to wear it for a while to see if it really does help with wear and shine, however.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 20, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> My understanding of a finishing powder is to extend the wear of your foundation and help cut down on shine.  I used the powder this morning for the first time and thought it gave a natural looking finish, not powdery or mask like at all.  I like that the powder is talc and paraben free.  My skin is very oily, so will have to wear it for a while to see if it really does help with wear and shine, however.


It also helps diffuse some lines and  imperfections. It just makes my face "look" and feel more complete. Btw, I have been using MUFE HD powder for years, and I think may even like this one better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Besides natural finish I love the plushness of the poof!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone have the VIP complexion questions they can post?

I can't seem to find where I put that little paper that came in the box!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's the questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1.  What is your favorite complexion product- any brand?

2.  Which number Le Metier de Beaute Classic Flawless finish foundation shade best matches your complexion? If not familiar, please reference what brand and shade you wear.

3.  Which LMBD complexion products such as classic flawless finish concealer, do you wear and in what shade?

4.  Please share any other info that would allow us to perfect your VIP experience


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 20, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Here's the questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 1.  What is your favorite complexion product- any brand?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 23, 2014)

I wore the finishing powder yesterday and it's the BOMB you guys! Seriously, one of the best I've tried so far. My makeup was not the usual oil slick, and it was crazy humid here yesterday. I was out for about 4 hours and my combination skin was still perfectly matte when I got back home.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 23, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I wore the finishing powder yesterday and it's the BOMB you guys! Seriously, one of the best I've tried so far. My makeup was not the usual oil slick, and it was crazy humid here yesterday. I was out for about 4 hours and my combination skin was still perfectly matte when I got back home.


I am with you on this! I have been using the powder for the past few days and I am seriously majorly impressed. There has been no need to reapply, even after hours in the heat and humidity. And it really does help soften or should I say "blur" fine lines and imperfections.

(or maybe that's just because it helps my CC/BB creams stay on longer)

Whatever it is...I am loving it.

And btw, although I liked the pressed powder we got last year, I do not love it the way I love this.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I wore the finishing powder yesterday and it's the BOMB you guys! Seriously, one of the best I've tried so far. My makeup was not the usual oil slick, and it was crazy humid here yesterday. I was out for about 4 hours and my combination skin was still perfectly matte when I got back home.





LisaLeah said:


> I am with you on this! I have been using the powder for the past few days and I am seriously majorly impressed. There has been no need to reapply, even after hours in the heat and humidity. And it really does help soften or should I say "blur" fine lines and imperfections.
> 
> (or maybe that's just because it helps my CC/BB creams stay on longer)
> 
> ...


After reading how much you ladies love it I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 23, 2014)

Good to know about the powder. I hadn't tried mine yet because I was trying to use up some powders that I already have open. But this makes me want to bust it open now!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 24, 2014)

Used my kaleidoscope for the first time today!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 25, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Used my kaleidoscope for the first time today!


What did you think? I as honestly thinking about selling mine when I saw the spoilers, but so happy I didn't. I love the colors and I think this is the first bronzer that I feel like didn't leave me "dirty" looking.
Edited to fix spelling...stupid phone!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 25, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> What did you think? I as honestly thinking about selling mine when I saw the spoilers, but so happy I didn't. O love the colors and I c think this is the first bronzed that I feel like didn't leave me "dirty" looking.


I love it! I'd had it in my purse all week since I got it but Saturday was the first time I really used it. We'd been out all day on the other side of town and then were going out to dinner and not going home first and I was like YES! Perfect opportunity for a kaleidoscope touch up! It's so convenient and everything's so pretty.


----------



## tiffanys (Aug 26, 2014)

So I got my summer Kaleidoscope shipment today and I'm confused....

First, the package contained 2 Kaleidoscopes which I wasn't expecting.  There's a little flyer in the shipment that explains it's both the August and September shipment so the summer program is over.  OK, that I understand. 

I open the Kaleidoscopes and find out they are each eye shadow kaleidoscopes.  The July shipment was also eye shadow.  I thought the program was to send 1 lip, 1 face or blush, and 1 eye.  I did not expect 3 eye.  Did I misunderstand the program?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 26, 2014)

No, that was my understanding as well.  I would have much preferred (and was expecting) a variety of kaleidoscope types.  I thought they were supposed to be coordinating face/eye/lip/cheek kscopes based on the seasons :-(  Mine should be on my porch when I get home.



tiffanys said:


> So I got my summer Kaleidoscope shipment today and I'm confused....
> 
> First, the package contained 2 Kaleidoscopes which I wasn't expecting.  There's a little flyer in the shipment that explains it's both the August and September shipment so the summer program is over.  OK, that I understand.
> 
> I open the Kaleidoscopes and find out they are each eye shadow kaleidoscopes.  The July shipment was also eye shadow.  I thought the program was to send 1 lip, 1 face or blush, and 1 eye.  I did not expect 3 eye.  Did I misunderstand the program?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 26, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> So I got my summer Kaleidoscope shipment today and I'm confused....
> 
> First, the package contained 2 Kaleidoscopes which I wasn't expecting.  There's a little flyer in the shipment that explains it's both the August and September shipment so the summer program is over.  OK, that I understand.
> 
> I open the Kaleidoscopes and find out they are each eye shadow kaleidoscopes.  The July shipment was also eye shadow.  I thought the program was to send 1 lip, 1 face or blush, and 1 eye.  I did not expect 3 eye.  Did I misunderstand the program?


I expected a variety of kaleidoscope types as well.

That is what I understood from their description of the program

and it's also what we received for the Spring program (1 eye, 1 lip, 1 face)

I plan on reaching out to them to express my disappointment. I will let you know how they respond.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 27, 2014)

I will say the August and September eye kaleidoscopes they sent are very pretty.  I just find it strange that we got 3 eye kaleidoscopes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree. I think the purple one (august?) is particularly spectacular...

but still.....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I will say the August and September eye kaleidoscopes they sent are very pretty.  I just find it strange that we got 3 eye kaleidoscopes.


I agree its strange , It actually is unfair since it was presented as lip face and eye


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 27, 2014)

Can someone post pics of the 2 new eye kaleidoscopes?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't taken pictures of mine yet, but once I do I'll post.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Lulubelle107 thanks!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder what sept  will bring..


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 30, 2014)

Photos of the After Dark Total Look kaleidoscope, which I'm really enjoying.  I love the blush in particular, and am wearing it and the bronzer in the face shot.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks fantastic on you @@Lulubelle107 very fresh faced!

(love your lipstick too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Thanks for posting


----------



## JC327 (Aug 30, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I wonder what sept  will bring..


I am hoping for lipsticks and brushes.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 30, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Photos of the After Dark Total Look kaleidoscope, which I'm really enjoying.  I love the blush in particular, and am wearing it and the bronzer in the face shot.


Looks great on you!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 30, 2014)

I would love some lipstick next month or skin care! Brushes would be awesome too!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Looks fantastic on you @@Lulubelle107 very fresh faced!
> 
> (love your lipstick too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> Thanks for posting


Thanks!  I want to say the lip gloss is Lucky by Chantecaille, perhaps worn over Clinique's Melon chubby stick?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 31, 2014)

August exclusive kaleidoscope:  Fujimoto

These layer seamlessly - really lovely.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> August exclusive kaleidoscope:  Fujimoto
> 
> These layer seamlessly - really lovely.


That is a beautiful kaleidoscope!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the Fujimoto kaleidoscope is my favorite of the ones I've tried thus far.  I would have never thought to layer a khaki green with a purple, but somehow it works.  Some looks I've worn the past few days:


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 4, 2014)

Super pretty @@Lulubelle107

Are these all the Fujimoto k'scope?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Super pretty @@Lulubelle107
> 
> Are these all the Fujimoto k'scope?


Yes, although on the brown one in the middle, I used Goldstone that was sent to us in the year 1 VIP program on the middle of the lid.  I also used a few eye pencils in similar colors to line my lower lid and inner eye area.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I think the Fujimoto kaleidoscope is my favorite of the ones I've tried thus far.  I would have never thought to layer a khaki green with a purple, but somehow it works.  Some looks I've worn the past few days:


So pretty!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 4, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> August exclusive kaleidoscope: Fujimoto
> 
> These layer seamlessly - really lovely.


Absolutely Gorgeous... Love it &amp; wish I owned it!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 9, 2014)

My tracking just appeared and my monthly box is due tomorrow


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> My tracking just appeared and my monthly box is due tomorrow


Mine is not scheduled until next Monday. Please post what you get when you can!

On another note, I did not get the extra gift for the 2nd year sub in last months box. I sent an email and never heard back and it never showed up on its own, so I gave them the benefit of the doubt and am hoping it shows up in this months package. If not, I am not looking forward to having to send tons of emails about it...blah!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2014)

I realized this morning that I still haven't emailed them with my skin shade preferences.  Oh well, maybe I'll go for the surprise factor.  Everything they've sent thus far has matched me so maybe I'll luck out.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I realized this morning that I still haven't emailed them with my skin shade preferences.  Oh well, maybe I'll go for the surprise factor.  Everything they've sent thus far has matched me so maybe I'll luck out.


I completely forgot about that. I hope they take in to account the lazy people like me lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 9, 2014)

Crap. I need to do that too. Definitely hope they take into account the lazy/forgetful people like me and do a non-shade specific for the second month as well. Although honestly, I tend to fit into the generic medium range that subs send out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Mine is not scheduled until next Monday. Please post what you get when you can!
> 
> On another note, I did not get the extra gift for the 2nd year sub in last months box. I sent an email and never heard back and it never showed up on its own, so I gave them the benefit of the doubt and am hoping it shows up in this months package. If not, I am not looking forward to having to send tons of emails about it...blah!


Email them again. And make sure to use the [email protected] address

I had to email them twice about something recently as well.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> My tracking just appeared and my monthly box is due tomorrow


Maybe I'm being dense, I don't remember how I got my tracking last month...do they email it?  I can't find it in my order profile on the LmDB site.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Email them again. And make sure to use the [email protected] address
> 
> I had to email them twice about something recently as well.


Thanks! That is the email I used originally. I thought it would be good since it was the email they asked us to use for our survey. However, I got impatient and just sent one to [email protected] at the suggestion of an earlier post. I know they have good customer service, if I could only get a hold of them...lol.

Update: right after posting this I got an email response from them! Yay!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Maybe I'm being dense, I don't remember how I got my tracking last month...do they email it?  I can't find it in my order profile on the LmDB site.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think everyone here uses UPS My Choice to track their shipment.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I think everyone here uses UPS My Choice to track their shipment.


Thank you, duh, I forgot that's how I tracked last month and track most things.  It's one of those mornings, thank you! :blink:


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Email them again. And make sure to use the [email protected] address
> 
> I had to email them twice about something recently as well.


Did they ever give a reason as to why they sent out 3 eye kaleidoscopes in the Summer kscope program?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Did they ever give a reason as to why they sent out 3 eye kaleidoscopes in the Summer kscope program?


I literally just asked them that.

I will let you know when I get an answer.

I had a broken August kscope and an issue with July's. (I know, bad luck),

so I wanted to make sure they were taking care of that first.

And they are.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I literally just asked them that.
> 
> I will let you know when I get an answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I'm glad they took care of your issues.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 11, 2014)

Did anyone receive this yet?


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Did anyone receive this yet?


I was just going to ask the same question, lol. Anxious for spoilers!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 13, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I was just going to ask the same question, lol. Anxious for spoilers!


Me too! Mine originally said Monday delivery and now it's delayed until Thursday. Up until tonight, it's only showed just as a shipping label being created all week.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 14, 2014)

My package is moving and in route to be delivered Tuesday. I always get mine the day after spoilers so my guess is that the NY gals will get theirs Monday.. So excited to see spoilers tomorrow!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 14, 2014)

it looks like my box is due to arrive tomorrow! (monday)


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> it looks like my box is due to arrive tomorrow! (monday)


Cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my box!!!!!!



Spoiler



It's the Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe.
in a 2 oz tube.
I love this product...it's amazeballs. I use it as a primer under my foundation and it gives you such a wonderful glow. Or you can wear it on it's own.

I got Shade 2. Which is a fairly universal shade.
I must admit though I never filled out the complexion questionnaire,
so this may be the default shade.



I am super happy!!!!  Btw the way the retail price of this product is....



Spoiler



$175 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Got my box!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!! Looks like another home run month to me. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm super excited to try this product-- It's all about the glow!!!! Thanks Lisaleah!!!


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my box today and of course they sent me the darkest shade possible even though I filled out the questionnaire as soon as possible last month, stating that I have very fair skin. I emailed them about it but I'm not expecting them to even reply. I even emailed them a few weeks ago asking them to confirm that they received the complexion questionnaire- no reply. Honestly, I never would have signed up for this subscription if I knew how bad the customer service was. What good are expensive products that you can't even use?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 15, 2014)

Lisa424 said:


> I got my box today and of course they sent me the darkest shade possible even though I filled out the questionnaire as soon as possible last month, stating that I have very fair skin. I emailed them about it but I'm not expecting them to even reply. I even emailed them a few weeks ago asking them to confirm that they received the complexion questionnaire- no reply. Honestly, I never would have signed up for this subscription if I knew how bad the customer service was. What good are expensive products that you can't even use?


Did you try emailing them at the pr email address?

Their CS is usually great, but lately the response time has been lacking.

I think they are going through some changes over there.

The company was recently purchased.

I would try them again if you don't hear shortly.

Btw, I recently had issues w/ a kaleidoscope they sent me and they resolved it quickly and easily. Hope that is the case for you.


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you try emailing them at the pr email address? Their CS is usually great, but lately the response time has been lacking. I think they are going through some changes over there. The company was recently purchased. I would try them again if you don't hear shortly. Btw, I recently had issues w/ a kaleidoscope they sent me and they resolved it quickly and easily. Hope that is the case for you.


Yes, I used the pr address- I sent that email 2 weeks ago without a response. I used that email and another one in the email I sent today. Hopefully I hear back from them. I don't see a phone number to call.

Edit: They just emailed me that they would get back to me soon to resolve this. I think you were right and things are turning around.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 15, 2014)

got mine, too! Love it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 15, 2014)

Super excited to get this!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Got my box!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still havent filled it out, I keep forgetting.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 15, 2014)

mine came today too very happy with it got the same as the person who posted


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 16, 2014)

Ahhh, I got mine and I am really happy (especially considering that I totally spaced and neglected to fill out my survey).  I have only swatched on my hand but it looks great so far.  This sub will practically pay for itself by month 3, that is crazy!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2014)

I got mine but unfortunately it's a shade 3 &amp; I'm a light lady. I was so excited to try this product too. I'm hoping someone wants a shade 3 or that CS gets back to me and mails me out a shade 1 or 2.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2014)

CS is awesome!! They've already gotten back me!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2014)

CS is awesome!! They've already gotten back me!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2014)

CS is awesome!! They've already gotten back me!!!


----------



## LindaF (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm new to this site but have a quick question... I signed up in mid-August when they opened up the available spots, got charged $376.00 in full and have heard absolutely nothing. Every time I log in the order comes up with no shipping and the words unfulfilled. I emailed to [email protected] and [email protected] last week and have not heard anything. Does anyone have any suggestions? Appreciate your input


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 16, 2014)

LindaF said:


> I'm new to this site but have a quick question... I signed up in mid-August when they opened up the available spots, got charged $376.00 in full and have heard absolutely nothing. Every time I log in the order comes up with no shipping and the words unfulfilled. I emailed to [email protected] and [email protected] last week and have not heard anything. Does anyone have any suggestions? Appreciate your input


that's strange I would message them on facebook


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 16, 2014)

Squee!  Received mine today in shade 2, which is perfect.  The colors are sheer enough that I probably could have worn any shade sent, but 2 is ideal.  We really lucked out with the new packaging, as I believe this used to be sold in a 1 oz. pump bottle for $125, and now it's 2 oz. for $175!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 16, 2014)

I found this description of the shades, which may be helpful:

Shade 1 contains distinctive peach and crème undertones. It's neither yellow nor pink, but rather a beautiful, healthy apricot. Shade 2 is true neutral beige that will satisfy the widest variety of complexions by adding a touch of warmth. Shade 3 is slightly deeper in pigment with a flattering golden base that's perfect for medium to dark and olive skin tones. This shade can be blended with deeper foundations for darker complexions.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 16, 2014)

I am very very pale and shade 2 is perfect


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you try emailing them at the pr email address?
> 
> Their CS is usually great, but lately the response time has been lacking.
> 
> ...


Who purchased them?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting the shade descriptions @@Lulubelle107 !

These shades are very forgiving. And if you use it as a primer/serum UNDER foundation/BB cream, they are pretty much one size/shade fits all.

I have used  2 and 3...either of of those shades work for me.

(I have also tried 1, which is not much different from 2)

So if anyone gets a shade that is too light for their skintone, don't use it as a foundation, use it as a treatment or primer. It's actually very sheer and light for a makeup...but as a primer it gives you a subtle dewy glow. (and it's packed with some fabulous skincare ingredients and retinol action!)


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 16, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Who purchased them?


Venture Capitalists...I'm not sure which ones.

It was just to fund the company, so it could grow.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Venture Capitalists...I'm not sure which ones.
> 
> It was just to fund the company, so it could grow.


  That's a good sign


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 16, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I am very very pale and shade 2 is perfect


And I am more medium toned and shade 2 is good for me also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad you are happy!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Venture Capitalists...I'm not sure which ones.
> 
> It was just to fund the company, so it could grow.


Oh, that's exciting!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I found this description of the shades, which may be helpful:
> 
> Shade 1 contains distinctive peach and crème undertones. It's neither yellow nor pink, but rather a beautiful, healthy apricot. Shade 2 is true neutral beige that will satisfy the widest variety of complexions by adding a touch of warmth. Shade 3 is slightly deeper in pigment with a flattering golden base that's perfect for medium to dark and olive skin tones. This shade can be blended with deeper foundations for darker complexions.


I hope I get shade 3.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

Lisa424 said:


> I got my box today and of course they sent me the darkest shade possible even though I filled out the questionnaire as soon as possible last month, stating that I have very fair skin. I emailed them about it but I'm not expecting them to even reply. I even emailed them a few weeks ago asking them to confirm that they received the complexion questionnaire- no reply. Honestly, I never would have signed up for this subscription if I knew how bad the customer service was. What good are expensive products that you can't even use?


I had the very same problem- I received shade 3 even though I explained in my questionnaire that my skin is very fair. I reached out the them (at the pr address) and they got back to me immediately and shipped me shade 1 the following day. I was extremely impressed with their customer service until my replacement product arrived today. It's the 1oz pump container instead of the 2oz tube. I don't want to be ungrateful, but... I feel a bit shortchanged. The pump packaging is really beautiful and, of course, the product is amazing, but I would have preferred the 2 oz tube.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 17, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> I had the very same problem- I received shade 3 even though I explained in my questionnaire that my skin is very fair. I reached out the them (at the pr address) and they got back to me immediately and shipped me shade 1 the following day. I was extremely impressed with their customer service until my replacement product arrived today. It's the 1oz pump container instead of the 2oz tube. I don't want to be ungrateful, but... I feel a bit shortchanged. The pump packaging is really beautiful and, of course, the product is amazing, but I would have preferred the 2 oz tube.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I noticed that all the sites that have the new Peau Vierge packaging for sale only list shades 2 and 3.  Makes me wonder if they discontinued shade 1.  If they did, shade 2 is now the lightest available.

I used mine today, very nice!  It's so sheer that I couldn't really tell a color difference, although it did smooth out my skin and impart a subtle glow.  I didn't have to use very much either, so this should lost a while!


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> I noticed that all the sites that have the new Peau Vierge packaging for sale only list shades 2 and 3.  Makes me wonder if they discontinued shade 1.  If they did, shade 2 is now the lightest available.
> 
> I used mine today, very nice!  It's so sheer that I couldn't really tell a color difference, although it did smooth out my skin and impart a subtle glow.  I didn't have to use very much either, so this should lost a while!


Well that would certainly explain it! Thanks for sharing your sleuthing. I guess I can't really complain if they went out of their way to send a different product just to suit my color preference. 

And it is a really terrific product. I've been wearing it since the replacement arrived. My skin looks (and feels) great.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 17, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Well that would certainly explain it! Thanks for sharing your sleuthing. I guess I can't really complain if they went out of their way to send a different product just to suit my color preference.
> 
> And it is a really terrific product. I've been wearing it since the replacement arrived. My skin looks (and feels) great.


You may want to try mixing a little 3 with your 1.

There is not a huge difference between shades.

And this way you will have more product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You may want to try mixing a little 3 with your 1.
> 
> There is not a huge difference between shades.
> 
> And this way you will have more product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great idea! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 17, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> I had the very same problem- I received shade 3 even though I explained in my questionnaire that my skin is very fair. I reached out the them (at the pr address) and they got back to me immediately and shipped me shade 1 the following day. I was extremely impressed with their customer service until my replacement product arrived today. It's the 1oz pump container instead of the 2oz tube. I don't want to be ungrateful, but... I feel a bit shortchanged. The pump packaging is really beautiful and, of course, the product is amazing, but I would have preferred the 2 oz tube. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They also sent me the pump in shade 1. Of course I would have preferred the tube but at least they did send me a replacement right away.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2014)

I received shade 3 and was prepared to be unhappy as it looked pretty dark. I did try it out this morning and I think it will work ok. It's nice to know that cs is responding well though, just in case I decide it really is too dark.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 17, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I received shade 3 and was prepared to be unhappy as it looked pretty dark. I did try it out this morning and I think it will work ok. It's nice to know that cs is responding well though, just in case I decide it really is too dark.


There is such a minor difference between shades 2 and 3. (I wear both)

2 appears a little more shimmery than 3. So in some ways I like the finish on 3 better.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine doesn't come until tomorrow and I'm housesitting on the other side of the valley (yay for not having to commute for the rest of week!) and won't be home until Saturday. At least it's something to look forward to though!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> There is such a minor difference between shades 2 and 3. (I wear both)
> 
> 2 appears a little more shimmery than 3. So in some ways I like the finish on 3 better.


I just checked the email I had sent and I actually put down shade 3 as the color I preferred. Wow...what was I thinking? I'll use it up...I'm sure it will work fine. It seemed to blend in really well.


----------



## LindaF (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I finally got my first shipment today after pitching a fit and sending an email to the pr email and customer service email. I received my August and September shipment....kaleidoscope eye kit "after dark" and shade 2 anti-aging complex. The response email from pr pretty much said if I wanted to cancel they would refund my money back because there were plenty of people on a waiting list. There was no gift included like last years first shipment and no card with color questions but I'll just get that from the previous posts. Hopefully this was all the drama for the rest of the sub


----------



## JC327 (Sep 18, 2014)

LindaF said:


> Well I finally got my first shipment today after pitching a fit and sending an email to the pr email and customer service email. I received my August and September shipment....kaleidoscope eye kit "after dark" and shade 2 anti-aging complex. The response email from pr pretty much said if I wanted to cancel they would refund my money back because there were plenty of people on a waiting list. There was no gift included like last years first shipment and no card with color questions but I'll just get that from the previous posts. Hopefully this was all the drama for the rest of the sub


Sorry to hear you had to deal with that. So far I have had nothing but good luck with their customer service.


----------



## suenotto (Sep 19, 2014)

Lisa424 said:


> They also sent me the pump in shade 1. Of course I would have preferred the tube but at least they did send me a replacement right away.


Did you have to send the shade 2 back to them? I also got shade 2 but am fair, and have a sample of shade 1 and it works well for me. Now that I've read some of the other posts about the colors, maybe I should just give shade 2 a try? Did you try yours and they still sent you a shade 1? I was afraid to open it in case they would not let me exchange it..


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 19, 2014)

suenotto said:


> Did you have to send the shade 2 back to them? I also got shade 2 but am fair, and have a sample of shade 1 and it works well for me. Now that I've read some of the other posts about the colors, maybe I should just give shade 2 a try? Did you try yours and they still sent you a shade 1? I was afraid to open it in case they would not let me exchange it..


They actually sent me shade 3, not 2. I probably would have kept 2. And no, they didn't want it back.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 23, 2014)

I just checked my UPS MyChoice and I have a package scheduled for 9/30. I've already received September. Anybody else?


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just checked my UPS MyChoice and I have a package scheduled for 9/30. I've already received September. Anybody else?


I got that too. It says #3, so I guess it's October. I'm surprised it's so early.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 23, 2014)

YAY!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 23, 2014)

That's soooo exciting!!! Last year a lot of our vip boxes were shipped at the very beginning of the month which I'm ALL about since all my other subs come later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 24, 2014)

I thought it was weird that it was shipped today though to arrive on 9/30. But hey, I'm ok with that!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 30, 2014)

DREAMING...


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 30, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> DREAMING...


Fantastic! I will dream along with you.

Fyi, it looks like my box will be delivered tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Fantastic! I will dream along with you.
> 
> Fyi, it looks like my box will be delivered tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looks like Im going to have a fantastic Wednesday!!! Excited to see what you get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 1, 2014)

This months sub arrived today



Spoiler



It is a beautiful kakeidoscope called goldfinger,
Shimmering gold, opalescent gray violet, peacock a deep cyan, and a smoldering gun metal.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> This months sub arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG--- I'm beyond excited!!!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 1, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> This months sub arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAH!! This sounds wonderful! I can't wait!! Thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> OMG--- I'm beyond excited!!!


Best Kscope ever! So excited for this.


----------



## Lisa424 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> This months sub arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got my box too. I love it as well!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't get mine yet. It's out for delivery though.

But just wanted to say, in 3 months this sub LITERALLY paid for itself!!!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow... I am beyond excited about this month! I use the previous Kaleidoscope almost daily, too. So glad I subscribed for another year!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE this month's box. Just opened it!

Fantastic!

I was concerned it may have been too similar to one that I got in the Kscope program...but not at all.

Very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I absolutely LOVE this month's box. Just opened it!
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> ...


me too!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd take a pic and post if I knew how.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 2, 2014)

Can anyone explain the layering technique to me? Do you start from the top or the bottom of the kscope? I was a member last year too so I have 3 eye kscope so I figure I better check that I'm using them right!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow just got a UPS My Choice email that it's being delivered tomorrow and immediately came to this thread. I'm excited it's early and would be coming right on my birthday. Unfortunately, I just moved and hadn't changed my address with LMdB yet. I think I should be able to change the delivery to have it held at UPS so then I can just pick it up sometime in the next week.


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 2, 2014)

This is a beautiful kaleidoscope but it's not for me. I have very blue eyes and blues and grays aren't flattering for me oh well. Off to ebay it goes....


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2014)

The colors in this kaleidoscope blend beautifully!! They look bright at first glance but once I layered them --- it was like perfection. For any of you ladies that bought the PS resort box--- the smashbox eyeliner compliments this kaleidoscope... It's like they were made for each other. The 1st three months of this sub has been incredible... I can't wait to see what we get next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Can anyone explain the layering technique to me? Do you start from the top or the bottom of the kscope? I was a member last year too so I have 3 eye kscope so I figure I better check that I'm using them right!


I'm not sure if this is the "correct" way but I start at the top &amp; work my way down. I put the first color on my whole lid, 2nd color on the upper portion of my lid (right b4 crease), 3rd I layer in the entire crease, 4th I blend over the 3rd in the outer 1/3 of my crease .


----------



## softly (Oct 2, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> Can anyone explain the layering technique to me? Do you start from the top or the bottom of the kscope? I was a member last year too so I have 3 eye kscope so I figure I better check that I'm using them right!


Here's a video demo by Mikey Castillo, who makes a lot of the kaleidoscopes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone have a picture?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 3, 2014)

If no one has posted pics by the time I get home tonight-- I'll take pictures for you &amp; post. It won't be til later around 8pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smontgom (Oct 3, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone have a picture?


I've included a picture:



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 3, 2014)

smontgom said:


> I've included a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I wish I knew how to do this - would have posted one a long time ago. every time i try i spend about 20 min attempting it with this new site.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Nice! I wish I knew how to do this - would have posted one a long time ago. every time i try i spend about 20 min attempting it with this new site.


I find I can only attach pics if I post from a mobile device.,.otherwise, I am as lost at you all are.


----------



## smontgom (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, it took a while to find the upload attachments option. I finally found it within the More Reply Options button next to the Post button.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 3, 2014)

@@Shauna999 @@smontgom Thanks guys!! I was able to redirect mine so I can pick it up at UPS but I won't be able to until Monday so I'm definitely glad to get to see it today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, gorgeous kaleidoscope this month.  They are spoiling us!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 4, 2014)

Pictures of Goldfinger:


Golden Function:  a shimmering gold
Violet File:  an opalescent grey-violent
Peacock:  a deep satin cyan
Gun Metal:  a smouldering gun-metal


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> DREAMING...


Same here when I saw it.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> This months sub arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 9, 2014)

Goldfinger swatches.  As usual, layering the shades gives such beautiful results!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 9, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Goldfinger swatches. As usual, layering the shades gives such beautiful results!


Can't wait to play with this! So pretty!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Can't wait to play with this! So pretty!


I've come to the conclusion that LMdB shadows are my favorite.  You can really get so many different looks out of one kaleidscope with all the layering combinations. 

Here is my first look with Goldfinger, layering Gunmetal over Golden Function, with Jane Cosmetics Golden Black liner.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 10, 2014)

Violet File layered over Golden Function makes for a really nice neutral eye, kind of a soft champagne taupe.  I layered Gunmetal and Peacock along my lash lines.  I can't figure out how to make the pictures smaller, sorry.  Has anyone else tried their kaleidoscope yet?


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been wearing mine pretty much every day this week!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi there! I am super new to this thread and this forumand know very little of this brand but seeing how all of you guys rave about it, I really want to try it out! I see there is more than one sub? And it's a yearly sub that you sign up in July? Can anyone please provide to me more info about these subs?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hi there! I am super new to this thread and this forumand know very little of this brand but seeing how all of you guys rave about it, I really want to try it out! I see there is more than one sub? And it's a yearly sub that you sign up in July? Can anyone please provide to me more info about these subs?


Hi.

Unfortunately it's a yearly sub and won't reopen until the summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But you should stalk this thread, many times people will be willing to trade some of their items. Unlike other subs, it's usually one product (or 2) per month. But the value is amazing. The first 3 months have more than made up for the cost of a year. (which was $348)

LMdB is a great brand, with fantastic make up and also skincare.

You can see more of their line at neimans.com or bergdorfs.com.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 21, 2014)

Heads up ladies, I think our November boxes might be coming early, because I just got a UPS notification for a Wednesday delivery from LMDB.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 21, 2014)

I just got a notification too... Yay!!! Usually this means that we'll see a spoiler today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks @@OiiO I just got notification that mine is supposed to be here today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Will post when I get home early evening. This is a nice surprise.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

Me too mine is out for delivery


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 21, 2014)

Spoiler



Two lip pencils one in rouge and the other in nudite. They came in a small makeup bag with 2 crème samples . Anti aging day and anti aging night sample packets.



My box came   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Happy with it


----------



## OiiO (Oct 21, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the spoiler, that sounds great!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 21, 2014)

I've REALLY been wanting to try this item from LMdB-- from what I can see is that there are 3 variations of the product-- I'll happily take any of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 21, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine were the same colors. nice addition.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 21, 2014)

My box arrived and it is the same as posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenotto (Oct 22, 2014)

I am really loving this sub!!


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 22, 2014)

So I feel like I'm late to the party... but the product we got last month... the anti-aging product that I naively wrote off as a tinted moisturizer... is absolutely amazing!  I have experienced fewer fine lines and wrinkles and amazingly the dark spots I got on my face when I was pregnant (6 years ago) are almost half the size... I don't know what is in this stuff and I totally am reluctant to spend $$$ on 2oz of product but to feel this beautiful and amazing is PRICELESS!!!! Thank you LMdB.  Thank you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2014)

I received nov package today &amp; I  It!!! I think so far this years sub is even better than last years (which was so hard to top!!! )


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 23, 2014)

Received my box today, very nice!  I had one of the items already from a set I purchased on the Beauty Vault, and it's very nice!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super excited to get mine!


----------



## smartorange1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Why did Nov box come so early?  Any chance it was just something extra? Now there's nothing to look forward to in november  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder what will be in the holiday box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2014)

smartorange1 said:


> Why did Nov box come so early?  Any chance it was just something extra? Now there's nothing to look forward to in november  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wonder what will be in the holiday box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, last year we got a kaleidoscope so I wonder if we are getting another one. I would love some brushes and lipstick. I also keep thiking we are due for a mascara since we have yet to receive one.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 1, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Me too, last year we got a kaleidoscope so I wonder if we are getting another one. I would love some brushes and lipstick. I also keep thiking we are due for a mascara since we have yet to receive one.


I'm with you, I would love to get some nice LMdB brushes! I initially didn't like the Kabuki brush they sent last year but now it's my HG.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 1, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I'm with you, I would love to get some nice LMdB brushes! I initially didn't like the Kabuki brush they sent last year but now it's my HG.


I love that brush thats why I hope they send more.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 1, 2014)

I would love brushes or lip stick


----------



## smartorange1 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would love some brushes, bronzer or skincare/serum items   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2014)

smartorange1 said:


> I would love some brushes, bronzer or skincare/serum items   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 17, 2014)

OMG.. LMdB just came out with their own version of the NAKED Palette &amp; it's Gorgeous!! The article I read said that the shadow pans are huge and the pallet is the size of an IPad.

It's selling on net a porter for $125.00. I know what I'm asking Santa for ...lol!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/541019/Le_Metier_de_Beaute/fashion-eye-collection-palette


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2014)

It's beautiful @@Shauna999 I have a few of the shades already (Corinthian, Jojo and Tamarack) and I LOVE them!

I wonder if this could be in our December box?

Wouldn't that be amazing!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's beautiful @@Shauna999 I have a few of the shades already (Corinthian, Jojo and Tamarack) and I LOVE them!
> 
> I wonder if this could be in our December box?
> 
> Wouldn't that be amazing!


That would be a true Christmas miracle if we get this for December... I'm so excited to see what we get, I still use last years blush kaleidescope often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> OMG.. LMdB just came out with their own version of the NAKED Palette &amp; it's Gorgeous!! The article I read said that the shadow pans are huge and the pallet is the size of an IPad.
> 
> It's selling on net a porter for $125.00. I know what I'm asking Santa for ...lol!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 17, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> OMG.. LMdB just came out with their own version of the NAKED Palette &amp; it's Gorgeous!! The article I read said that the shadow pans are huge and the pallet is the size of an IPad.
> 
> It's selling on net a porter for $125.00. I know what I'm asking Santa for ...lol!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/541019/Le_Metier_de_Beaute/fashion-eye-collection-palette


Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> OMG.. LMdB just came out with their own version of the NAKED Palette &amp; it's Gorgeous!! The article I read said that the shadow pans are huge and the pallet is the size of an IPad.
> 
> It's selling on net a porter for $125.00. I know what I'm asking Santa for ...lol!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/541019/Le_Metier_de_Beaute/fashion-eye-collection-palette


That is gorgeous!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 19, 2014)

I was thinking that they sent out the 195.00 tinted cream, so mebbe? Then I saw it was exclusive to Net A Porter and i.cried.inside....


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

they've  had other versions of these in these in the past (sold out)  - saw on ebay.  that looks gorgeous.  Very neutral though.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Nov 22, 2014)

I got a shipping email from UPS! December's box is on its way! I've been very happy with this sub. So glad I decided to splurge on it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2014)

Colleen1212 said:


> I got a shipping email from UPS! December's box is on its way! I've been very happy with this sub. So glad I decided to splurge on it.


  Welcome, cant wait to see what you get! Im really hoping its that eye palette cant stop thinking about it since  I saw it.


----------



## Colleen1212 (Nov 24, 2014)

When I check my tracking through UPS, it's still saying the package is ready to ship as of 11/20.  In past months my vault package comes the next day.  I'm hoping UPS hasn't updated yet and it'll be there when I get home from work   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 26, 2014)

ugh man... stalking this thread makes me really REALLY want the sub... now i have to wait almost 8 months....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colleen1212 (Nov 29, 2014)

Still no progress on my box, ready for UPS as of 11/20. Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Nothing for me yet. I'm so excited for this month!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2014)

The anticipation is killing me! I keep dreaming about that palette hope we get it.


----------



## Geek (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Le Metier De Beaute Beauty Vault VIP Lovers!
 
*Just a little heads up: * MakeupTalk is undergoing a little bit of a renovation, mainly in the subs section, so some companies are getting their very own forums!  Le Metier De Beaute Beauty Vault VIP is one of these companies.  If you are reading this post, it has been relocated to it's* very own forum* located here: Le Metier De Beaute Beauty Vault VIP. We'll leave a redirect to this topic in the general subscriptions forum for your convenience
 
This way, you can open new topics/threads just about Le Metier De Beaute Beauty Vault VIP, and don't have to keep it all in one topic/thread.
 
Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

My December box is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Should be here this afternoon.

I will report back as soon as I RIP IT OPEN!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2014)

I LOVE SPOILER DAY!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine gets here tomorrow!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got mine. I can post pics but I don't know how to do a spoiler


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 3, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I just got mine. I can post pics but I don't know how to do a spoiler



Under more reply options click the 3rd button from the left called "Special BB Code" and in the drop down menu select "Spoiler". A little box will pop up for you to enter anything you want hidden in the spoiler. It does all the code work for you.

I can't wait to see!! Eeek!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Ooh sorry, I am on a phone. AN android. Wish there was a nice third button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

And thank you for answering so quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 3, 2014)

Spoiler



enter spoiler here!![/spoilerx]

Use these brackets like above without the x in the last spoiler. And you're welcome!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Spoiler



it's two shadows, one a light shimmerin sand aka a cream/taupe color; the second is a deep emerald green. Cannot attach a picture it seems.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 3, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it's two shadows, one a light shimmerin sand aka a cream/taupe color; the second is a deep emerald green. Cannot attach a picture it seems.


Thank you so much for posting! Can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Soooo pretty!!! Thanks for posting the swatches!!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Thank you so much for posting! Can't wait to see swatches!


I just figured it out. Check my second post. Thanks for your help!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 3, 2014)

Those colors just scream Holiday to me!! Yay!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Those colors just scream Holiday to me!! Yay!


The darker one won't work at all for me, fair skin and blue eyes, so I must admit I am disappointed. I feel like I have gotten that in every subscription box this year, shadows, liners etc. Will be selling that one or both. But Im glad that they will work for other people.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 3, 2014)

Someone started a December thread now that LMDB has its own forum...should we move our conversation over here?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135154-le-metier-de-beaute-beauty-vault-vip-december-2014-spoilers/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 3, 2014)

Not loving this months box.  I don't wear eye shadow and this is what they mostly have been sending us


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got my box! 

Thank you for posting @@fabgirl

I must say the colors are pretty spectacular in person.

Very chic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while they are nice shadows im heartbroken because i wanted the palette.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

@ Sorry to hear that. The light shade is really neutral and subtle. Maybe you would like it?

LMdB is known for their shadows, so I am always thrilled to receive them.

Plus they are $30 a pop...so getting them in a box is amazing.

I hope we get some lip cremes in an upcoming box though.

That is one of their signature products and we have never gotten one in ANY of the VIP programs.

Hope everyone else loves their box this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> while they are nice shadows im heartbroken because i wanted the palette.


Agree.

I may need to buy it for someone as a gift.

It actually is a good value for 8 full size shadows.

But meanwhile I am googling to see if Net A Porter has any sales coming up. Black Friday they had 50% off a ton of items. They may have XX% of beauty before the holidays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Agree.
> 
> I may need to buy it for someone as a gift.
> 
> ...


Who ever you get it for will be a lucky person!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> while they are nice shadows im heartbroken because i wanted the palette.


I'm just so tired of getting things I can't use. How about a nice plum shadow, which is universally flattering? Instead, 2014's theme continues as that shade has been in every box. I'm only surprised we didn't get a coral lipgloss as well, but theres always next month. And please stop with the shimmer shadows. How about a nice matte?


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Agree.
> 
> I may need to buy it for someone as a gift.
> 
> ...


Ooh a girl can hope!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Who ever you get it for will be a lucky person!


She is a very special person. Always helping others and shares of herself constantly.  She deserves this. Even at full price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I'm just so tired of getting things I can't use. How about a nice plum shadow, which is universally flattering? Instead, 2014's theme continues as that shade has been in every box. I'm only surprised we didn't get a coral lipgloss as well, but theres always next month. And please stop with the shimmer shadows. How about a nice matte?


A matte shadow would be nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> She is a very special person. Always helping others and shares of herself constantly.  She deserves this. Even at full price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is so sweet of you to do that, sounds like she definitely deserves it. Im sure it will bring a smile to her face knowing she is appreciated.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

JC327 said:


> That is so sweet of you to do that, sounds like she definitely deserves it. Im sure it will bring a smile to her face knowing she is appreciated.


Forget being appreciated, those shadows would bring a smile to ANYONE's face! They are AMAZING!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Forget being appreciated, those shadows would bring a smile to ANYONE's face! They are AMAZING!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They certainly look amazing! Would love to know her reaction when she gets it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 3, 2014)

@@fabgirl if you are looking for an amazing matte,

Viseart has the best matte palette I have ever used. Hands down.

It's a small make up artist brand from France and their neutral matte palette has a cult following. I picked it up last year and it has made all my other matte palettes obsolete. I reach for it every day. It's very buttery, layers well, it's just matte perfection!

http://www.viseart.com/eyes/eyeshadow-palletes/viseart-palette-12-paupieres-eyeshadow-palette-neutral-basic-01-matte.html

Sephora also sells it on their site but it has been out of stock perpetually.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@fabgirl if you are looking for an amazing matte,
> 
> Viseart has the best matte palette I have ever used. Hands down.
> 
> ...


Thanks! They really are beautiful palettes and I have never heard of this brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got my box!
> 
> Thank you for posting @@fabgirl
> 
> ...


agree! they really are.  I've never considered a green before.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2014)

@ right? It's such a special shade.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 4, 2014)

I love the neutral one, but the green may be a little much for me. Fortunately, I haven't sent my secret santa gift yet, so I think I'll just tuck it in there.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any good tutorials for a green shadow look?  Makeupbytiffanyd recently did a pretty purple look with the new it cosmetics palette, and I was thinking I could try to do the same effect but subbing the green for purple.  I don't know, I am strictly a neutrals girl so I'm not that good at looks with color.  I don't want to look crazy, haha.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2014)

I find that the green layers well as per their color blending technique, so even if you feel as if it's harsh alone, it can add a different dimension to existing shadows.  That's what I plan on using it for at least.  There aren't too many theoretical green lid looks I imagine I'd be comfortable pulling off, but I'm curious to see what people come up with.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just opened my box.  Wow, gorgeous colors!  Can't wait to play with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I really haven't been disappointed to date with this year's offerings.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Dec 6, 2014)

I wore both last night. The white shimmer on my lid with a light brush of the emerald in the crease. Finished the look by using a wet brush and the emerald as liner on my top lashes. I really liked it! I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and I thought it made for a classy smoky eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lauradiniwilk said:


> Does anyone have any good tutorials for a green shadow look? Makeupbytiffanyd recently did a pretty purple look with the new it cosmetics palette, and I was thinking I could try to do the same effect but subbing the green for purple. I don't know, I am strictly a neutrals girl so I'm not that good at looks with color. I don't want to look crazy, haha.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Ladies!!! Cheers to this Fab Sub &amp; To Us


----------



## Frouityfit (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi guys, just found this forum as I was searching to see if anyone had posted a sneak peak on the January box! Happy holidays and new year to all. lmbd lets start off the new year right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2015)

Frouityfit said:


> Hi guys, just found this forum as I was searching to see if anyone had posted a sneak peak on the January box! Happy holidays and new year to all. lmbd lets start off the new year right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome. You've come to the right place.

I'm assuming (hoping) we get our boxes this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a package due in tomorrow from them.  Usually someone gets theirs before me, though....


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2015)

So do I @@mermuse

Just got a notification that the box will be delivered tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow as well. Surely, there will be spoilers today!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 6, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Mine will be delivered tomorrow as well. Surely, there will be spoilers today!


I've been refreshing this thread all morning hoping someone got their box early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 6, 2015)

Spoiler



peachy pink blush and small, but full, kabuki brush. Blush is a little darker than in picture.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 6, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting this!



Spoiler



I think the kabuki brush is the same that was the extra gift that those who subscribed the first year received. Can anyone who still has it confirm? If so, I am excited to get it again as I let my SIL take the first one and then secretly regretted it later.

I also hope the blush is more pigmented than the blushes that came in the face kaleidoscope a while back. I like the colors, but I have to work too hard to get them to show and don't reach for them hardly at all.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason your photo isn't downloading.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



does the blush have a shade name?


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you're welcome! I can't answer your first question if it was sent previously. Also, I haven't tried it yet for your second question but I'm curious as well. ...


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> For some reason your photo isn't downloading.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no that's just me posting and reposting 27 times bc I still can't do spoilers right the first time lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2015)

@@fabgirl Thank you!!!!!

Appreciate your quick posting.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@fabgirl Thank you!!!!!
> 
> Appreciate your quick posting.


You are welcome! Hope you enjoy yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my box as well



Spoiler



I wasn't sure if it was a blush or an eyeshadow.
I think it can be used for either.

Really nice color though. It gives you a healthy flush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks @@LisaLeah!! The color looks Gorgeous! Is the kabuki brush the same as the one that we got in year 1? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 6, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Thanks @@LisaLeah!! The color looks Gorgeous! Is the kabuki brush the same as the one that we got in year 1? TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes it is! But I am very happy to have a spare,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 6, 2015)

are you sure its not eye shadow not blush. I got mine today looked like eye shadow to me, I don't think its blush


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2015)

I have been looking for an eyeshadow that shade so I will probably use it for that, lol. However since it comes with a kabuki brush, I think it may actually be a blush. I'll probably use it for both. I hate kabuki brushes though, so I'll likely trade it as I did the first one.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jan 6, 2015)

I wrote to them on facebook... they answered me immediately and told me it is a blush.  I will use it for both I like the color .


----------



## mermuse (Jan 6, 2015)

Not entirely thrilled about the duplicate brush, but oh well....it could certainly be a worse thing to have a duplicate of.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 6, 2015)

I figured it was blush bc of the kabuki but I think it would make a lovely eye shadow


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 7, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Yes it is! But I am very happy to have a spare,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats good to know, my mom will definitely be getting this new one.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 7, 2015)

I am bummed for you guys that you are getting a repeat, but happy for me and the other newbies because I wanted one too.  I am really excited about this one, and hope it is waiting for me at home tonight!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just came home to my little package. The blush is gorgeous- I'm excited to try tomorrow am!! The kabuki is a duplicate for me, It will be gifted to my sis as part of her bday gift at the end of the month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2015)

mine came yesterday. same. at least it's a great gift to others for those who got a repeat. nice for us newbies to get a chance to try it. yay!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

Mine also came today...I love the blush. Such  a beautiful color. I'll use it both as a blush and eyeshadow, I'm sure.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 7, 2015)

I just love this sub.

It is pure happiness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 8, 2015)

Ha, now I know what everyone means about not being sure if it's a blush or eyeshadow.  Same packaging as the shadows and a color that would definitely work for both.  I am excited to try it out!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 23, 2015)

FOTD using the January blush on both cheeks and eyes.  I like it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2015)

It looks really sophisticated and "glowy" @@Lulubelle107

Thanks for posting!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 23, 2015)

The color looks so good with your skin tone! I have not had much luck with the blush. It is hard to build up and what I do get on seems to fade so quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I need a better primer, but at least the eye shadows are wonderful so I still love this sub!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 23, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> The color looks so good with your skin tone! I have not had much luck with the blush. It is hard to build up and what I do get on seems to fade so quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I need a better primer, but at least the eye shadows are wonderful so I still love this sub!


Yeah, it's a subtle color, so I can see it not working for those with darker skin tones.  It did wear well for me and I could still see color at the end of the day.  I've got oily skin, so maybe that's a factor.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 23, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> It looks really sophisticated and "glowy" @@Lulubelle107
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I wish the photos didn't post so large, it's a bit horrifying to see every bump and crevice magnified :wacko: .


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2015)

lulubelle107 said:


> I wish the photos didn't post so large, it's a bit horrifying to see every bump and crevice magnified :wacko: .


You look beautiful!! This color is very wearable &amp; looks fabulous on you. I love it too- I've been wearing it with nars Laguna as the contour &amp; this on the apples of my cheeks. It's a beautiful color &amp; It's been my go to color this past couple weeks.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> You look beautiful!! This color is very wearable &amp; looks fabulous on you. I love it too- I've been wearing it with nars Laguna as the contour &amp; this on the apples of my cheeks. It's a beautiful color &amp; It's been my go to color this past couple weeks.


Thank you!  I just got a sample sized Laguna, I'll have to try that.


----------



## mermuse (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience changing the address for their subscription?  I'm not entirely sure which email to use.  I just have the pr one.  Thanks. 

Edit Oh yeah, just remembered about the account we set up.  I changed it in there; I hope they use that instead of what they have always been using.  We'll see....


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2015)

You could always message them on Facebook just saying you want to confirm the address change. I've messaged them on Facebook &amp; have emailed to the PR email-- Ive gotten responses fairly quickly from both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## aw1505 (Feb 1, 2015)

the best thing about a new month...this sub   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any guesses what we may get?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 1, 2015)

aw1505 said:


> the best thing about a new month...this sub   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any guesses what we may get?


 I hope we get a lip product


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 2, 2015)

I've searched for a Trade thread - is there one? I'm in seach of the Peau Visage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks all!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm in  with LMdB creme fresh tints- I would love to get one this month &amp; one of their hydra creme lipsticks too... Just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't we normally have our boxes by now? At least one of us?


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you tell I'm impatient and excited? Lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 5, 2015)

Honestly , it varies from month to month-- my guess is that we'll see something next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 5, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Honestly , it varies from month to month-- my guess is that we'll see something next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, we have been BEYOND lucky. we should give them a little break, I think.


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> yes, we have been BEYOND lucky. we should give them a little break, I think.


We definitely have!! This is an amazing sub!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 6, 2015)

I loved the Feb box they gave us last year.

It was a valentines box w/ 2 nail polishes and a lipstick.

Colors varied from box to box, but they all had a red polish.

I would love to get some color this month...especially their lip cremes.

Love them madly and we have never received any in a box yet!


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 8, 2015)

I just got an email notification from UPS -- my deliver is set for tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 8, 2015)

@@Shauna999 same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 9, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got an email notification from UPS -- my deliver is set for tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, but it's for the old address I thought I'd had updated. Guess that didn't work.  Yay.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 9, 2015)

mermuse said:


> Me too, but it's for the old address I thought I'd had updated. Guess that didn't work. Yay.


I updated my address four to five months ago AND emailed them and it's STILL not right! I mistyped one number, to an address that doesnt exist but thank god my ups dude knows me. 
If you're able to get through to them to update can you post how you did so?

I don't get it, my address has been correct online since October. They must have a different database they're pullibg our addresses from, idk man. Frustrating!

ETA: my box will be delivered on Thursday, hate living West Coast sometimes!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler



Le Metier de Beaute Blushing Bronzed Duet



That's what is in this months box..., I love it...


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sounds good to me!!! I can't wait for mine to get here-- it's out for delivery!!


----------



## LindaF (Feb 9, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you upload a pic


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 9, 2015)

LindaF said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have no idea how to do that sorry


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler



http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Blushing-Bronzed-Duet/prod46940067/p.prod?ecid=BGCIGoogleProductAds&amp;ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=sku55180062


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Blushing-Bronzed-Duet/prod46940067/p.prod?ecid=BGCIGoogleProductAds&amp;ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=sku55180062


It takes forever to figure out.  But you have to hit "reply" then "more reply options" (below the box) and then you will see an "attach files" there.... it's a little hard to find since you can only see it AFTER you are replying and it's BELOW the box (and you have to select "more options")...

But what you did TOTALLY works too!  Thanks!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 9, 2015)

it's really beautiful in person. and has he VIP sticker on the back.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It takes forever to figure out.  But you have to hit "reply" then "more reply options" (below the box) and then you will see an "attach files" there.... it's a little hard to find since you can only see it AFTER you are replying and it's BELOW the box (and you have to select "more options")...
> 
> But what you did TOTALLY works too!  Thanks!!


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!  It has been that easy all along??? I feel like an idiot.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 10, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!  It has been that easy all along??? I feel like an idiot.


Definitely wouldn't say "easy" - took a while to "find"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Feb 10, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I updated my address four to five months ago AND emailed them and it's STILL not right! I mistyped one number, to an address that doesnt exist but thank god my ups dude knows me.
> 
> If you're able to get through to them to update can you post how you did so?
> 
> ...


The facts so far:

I changed my LMdB account address on their website about two weeks go hoping that would do it.  It shipped to old address anyway. I was made aware of this via UPS My Choice.

I then Facebook messaged LMdB, they told me to either tell them there or email [email protected] I sent an email, but I haven't head a peep.  Package was confirmed to be delivered to old address despite mail forwarding because it's UPS not USPS.  That's what's happened so far.  I might FB message them again if I don't hear anything from the email.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just opened my box, so pretty!!!  I should be able to take pictures in the morning and will post.



> My first LMdB purchase was a set that included Traviata, the warmer toned version of the blush/bronzer sets.  Excited to now have the cooler toned Romeo &amp; Juliet.  Here us Traviata:


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry, thought I was doing a spoiler box but it didn't work.  What do I select for that?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 10, 2015)

No worries! Here is a little tutorial for a  spoiler. With pictures, you just put the spoiler codes on either side of the image. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 10, 2015)

Reija said:


> No worries! Here is a little tutorial for a  spoiler. With pictures, you just put the spoiler codes on either side of the image. Hope that helps.


Thank you!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

You're welcome! It's not very obvious and takes some practice. Sorry it's not as user friendly as we would like. Hopefully someday in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Love to color of the blush! I wish I was getting this now. So excited for you all who are getting this.


----------



## reepy (Feb 11, 2015)

Pretty as it is, didn't we just get a blush last month?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 11, 2015)

reepy said:


> Pretty as it is, didn't we just get a blush last month?


I thought we got an eyeshadow, at least I think I did. It looks exactly like the rest of my LMdB singles: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-True-Color-Eye-Shadow/prod63960009/p.prod


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 11, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I thought we got an eyeshadow, unless people got different products?


Same product. It can be used as either because of the shade. (which I love btw).

I think the addition of the kabuki brush last month pushed it more into blush territory.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Same product. It can be used as either because of the shade. (which I love btw).
> 
> I think the addition of the kabuki brush last month pushed it more into blush territory.


I agree, I'm sure it can be used as a blush. It's all the same pigments anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colleen1212 (Feb 11, 2015)

reepy said:


> Pretty as it is, didn't we just get a blush last month?


Yes, I thought the same thing.  I believe someone even verified with Le Metier that last month's item was a blush.  I'm happy with another blush (and this one includes bronzer), but did think it was odd to get blush two months in a row.  

I hope we get some lip items next month!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pictures!



Spoiler


----------



## Lisa424 (Feb 12, 2015)

I probably have more blush than I could use in a lifetime, but this is very pretty and I don't own anything quite like it. I'm really hoping for lipstick next month!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 12, 2015)

I so want some lipstick! This is very pretty but I'm a bit disappointed in blush again, although they're very different colors, I just have a ton!

I have to say that the LMdB eyeshadows are some of my favorites, the formula is so great-much better than any of my other high end ones!

Can't wait to get my package tomorrow, I feel like living on the West Coast, I get my box later than most of you and I can't stop spoiling it for myself each month! Lol.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 12, 2015)

omg. I really love this item.  It's so pretty.  Maybe give it a try?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 12, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I so want some lipstick! This is very pretty but I'm a bit disappointed in blush again, although they're very different colors, I just have a ton!
> 
> I have to say that the LMdB eyeshadows are some of my favorites, the formula is so great-much better than any of my other high end ones!


yeah, they really are a great formula.  There are some items in the trades boards and on eBay.  Maybe try there?  I don't know....   I do have to say, I do love my LMdB!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 12, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> yeah, they really are a great formula.  There are some items in the trades boards and on eBay.  Maybe try there?  I don't know....   I do have to say, I do love my LMdB!


LMdB is GREAT, I've loved everything I've gotten, and I will be totally giving this blush a try!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 13, 2015)

I love there lipstick have a few . Tailand is my fav .. I would love if they would send a lipstick


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok, ladies... is it that time again?  What will this month be?!  Definitely not a blush (ha ha).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 4, 2015)

Lipstick please! Or multiples!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

We will soon find out. My box is being delivered today!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> We will soon find out. My box is being delivered today!


Can't wait!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm hoping for a lipstick, face mask or peel, eyeliners, or anything from their awesome skin care line. I do luv luv this sub -- I can't wait to see you reveal @@LisaLeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been wanting to subscribe to this for a long time and still haven't because of the price. I'm living through you all when you post spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> So happy for anyone getting this. Seems like an awesome sub.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got mine. Not pleased. Cant.remember how to do a spoiler on a phone...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't know how to post spoiler .. I use to on the good old MUT site but this site still baffles me. I'm not happy that you're not happy- sorry


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I just got mine. Not pleased. Cant.remember how to do a spoiler on a phone...


Only instruction that I can offer is attachments via the computer - see bottom right corner of box - "more replies" allows you select the attachments below.  And can't figure out the HIDE/SPOILER part though :/  I don't know if anyone cares anymore though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colleen1212 (Mar 4, 2015)

My box will be there when I get home today.  I still keep checking this thread for spoilers.  I have no idea how to post a spoiler, wish I could help.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I don't know how to post spoiler .. I use to on the good old MUT site but this site still baffles me. I'm not happy that you're not happy- sorry


Thanks so much. I WANT to love this sub, I really do. LMDB is my favorite Makeup. But with the no pigment blush from two months ago and this month's product? Meh. Oh well, 4 more months left. Also, I know there is a way, some very kind person gave me The instructions before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dummy me does not remember where the backslash is uspposed to go. I don't remember her name but Id recognize her avatar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

I got my box and I LOVE it!

It's perfect for Spring/Summer.
I am so sorry @@fabgirl you aren't happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would be glad to take it off your hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



It's a set of LIP cremes/glosses in a box called Glow Your Own Way.

Actually one is a lip creme which is a perfect pinkish peachy nude.
Very light yet opaque and would be flattering for most skin tones.

I am always searching for a shade like this.

The other is an iridescent lip gloss that looks pink in the tube,
yet goes on clear-ish with flecks of rose gold.

They would probably look fantastic layered or each on their own.

I haven't tried them on my lips yet because I wanted to post here first!



EDIT: I am sorry I can't post photo's. I am rushing out now but wanted to hurry and at least post a description.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I got my box and I LOVE it!
> 
> It's perfect for Spring/Summer.
> 
> ...


Yess! That sounds perfect. I know I'm going to be happy about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Yess! That sounds perfect. I know I'm going to be happy about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You will be very happy!



Spoiler



they will make an awesome lip to go with a smoky eye.

Or just for a simpler more fresh faced look.



I am sad that they are VIP exclusives, I already want to buy a back up!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Here is how you do a spoiler. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132487-how-to-post-a-spoiler/

For pictures, once you attach the picture, highlight it and click on the spoiler and it will put the spoiler tags on both sides of the picture or you can type the spoiler tag manually on both sides of the picture as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I got my box and I LOVE it!
> 
> It's perfect for Spring/Summer.
> 
> ...


You're Awesome @@LisaLeah !! It sounds like this color lipstick will go perfect with the nude liner that they sent out months ago. I'm just hoping that it's not too light where it washes me out. I'm usually into bolder, bright colors.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

@@Shauna999 in that case you will want to use the liner for sure.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> You're Awesome @@LisaLeah !! It sounds like this color lipstick will go perfect with the nude liner that they sent out months ago. I'm just hoping that it's not too light where it washes me out. I'm usually into bolder, bright colors.


That was my concern. One is no color at all, the other will wash me out (I call this chalk color). And I am pretty fair so, I imagine the same for others. They have so many BEAUTIFUL colors and I feel I received the same colors I have gotten elsewhere. It sounds like most others are happy, so I may be the lone unhappy one.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 4, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> That was my concern. One is no color at all, the other will wash me out (I call this chalk color). And I am pretty fair so, I imagine the same for others. They have so many BEAUTIFUL colors and I feel I received the same colors I have gotten elsewhere. It sounds like most others are happy, so I may be the lone unhappy one.


I can totally see your point.

I love nude lips so this was right up my alley.

DId you try it w/ a liner? Or layering it w/ another shade?

Anyway, so sorry it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 4, 2015)

fabgirl I'm with you, intensely dislike nude lips and peachy colored anything, it washes me out and makes my teeth look like I haven't brushed them in years. And gloss? Urg. Give me all the bright, fun colors! Maybe I'll change my mind once it's in my hands but the description sounds awful for me personally.


----------



## smartorange1 (Mar 4, 2015)

not impressed either with the lip glosss. first month i truly dislike and will not use. hope they make it up to us next month...would love some skincare products, brushes and eyelinerssss


----------



## Lisa424 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got mine. 



Spoiler





 The color on the left is very sheer. The nude is pretty light on me but I do like it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lisa424 said:


> I just got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting a picture. After seeing the colors, I can definitely make these work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 4, 2015)

smartorange1 said:


> not impressed either with the lip glosss. first month i truly dislike and will not use. hope they make it up to us next month...would love some skincare products, brushes and eyelinerssss


I was hoping for a lip kaleidoscope! I don't see the point of a nearly clear gloss I guess, they're often sticky and add nothing for me. But I'm glad others will get some mileage out of this stuff. I still don't quite get the first bush they sent out either, it's so sheer and no matter what I do it doesn't show up on me. Anyone have luck with that? Really love the blush/bronzer combo though.
Edited for so many typos!


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I can totally see your point.
> 
> I love nude lips so this was right up my alley.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, you are so kind! It may be product overload, but I'm kind of tired of trying to make things work. Im more of a "grab and go" kind of girl. So even if I pair it with another gloss or liner, I would only do that once or twice and then end up using something that doesn't require so much effort while this collects dust. Don't get me wrong, this girl loves her gloss!! Loves! I carry it everywhere and use it all day. But I don't want to carry multiple glossss, liner, mirror etc

So probably best for me to trade iT and get something I'll enjoy. I may need to lower my expectations for this sub.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was hoping for a lip kaleidoscope! I don't see the point of a nearly clear gloss I guess, they're often sticky and add nothing for me. But I'm glad others will get some mileage out of this stuff. I still don't quite get the first bush they sent out either, it's so sheer and no matter what I do it doesn't show up on me. Anyone have luck with that? Really love the blush/bronzer combo though.
> 
> Edited for so many typos!


the blush was too light for me and I'm pretty fair, so I am using it as a shadoW occasionally.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> fabgirl I'm with you, intensely dislike nude lips and peachy colored anything, it washes me out and makes my teeth look like I haven't brushed them in years. And gloss? Urg. Give me all the bright, fun colors! Maybe I'll change my mind once it's in my hands but the description sounds awful for me personally.


I will.admit to adoring gloss but not nude ones. I swear they look like chalk on me, I've gotten a ton of the super pale nudes and pinks recently. And corals. Always with the corals! Urgh.. still I'm hoping to trade these since some people are very happy.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 5, 2015)

Opened mine this morning - love it!  Such adorable packaging.  Great colors.  Keep in mind, the average cost per month was somewhere around $33.  For that, we have had an amazing value across the year.  I definitely don't want this gift giving to end. 

For those not as keen on it, I'm sure people will love receiving it as a gift - or swap - or buy on eBay.  These are beautiful.   And definitely - the lip pencils we received would be great with these.  

They continue to impress me with this VIP program- especially given the price point.  If they went a little extreme on colors, it is less likely that it would work across the majority of the client base.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 5, 2015)

I had actually swatched several glosses and decided to hold off,(hoping we would get them) because I'm on a no-more-buy. (This sub doesn't count, it's already prepaid - lol). I swatched the Brilliance and the Lip Cremes and thought "hmm, if we ever get glosses, I hope we don't get these shades" annnd we did. ahh, my savings virtue failed me, it's karma telly me to go buy the other shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@LisaLeah or anyone else, they will be up for swaps (unswatched), as I hope they end up with someone who loves them! (my holy grail is the Peau Vierge skin tint we received early this season.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 5, 2015)

This sub is a good value.  I  really look forward to it each month. I usually wear brighter colors but this months  box  will be put to good use. Most my glosses tend to dry out in a week  or 2 .  I would love to see a lipstick I love their formula.  I have been wearing the color Paris often and was sad they discontinued the color.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just opened my box, so pretty!  Love that they put the glosses in a color coordinated floral box, such a nice touch.  I think the colors are spot on for spring, and the nude cream does look neutral enough to work for warm or cool complexions.  I'm not a huge nude lip wearer, but I have been wearing them more lately, for some reason.  That could make more favorably inclined towards them.

Love LMdB, definitively enjoy getting this sub each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 6, 2015)

I love this sub.  I hope they will send a lipstick at some point.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 6, 2015)

makeuplover2 said:


> I love this sub. I hope they will send a lipstick at some point.


Me too... I really want a new bright color with no shimmer. I  the matte red that they gave us year 1 first box-- it's such an incredible color -- super flattering for all complexions. Last February box, I got Bali which was total vamp-- I love it for that once in a while look where I want to look totally look different. I also have Marrakech &amp; Ibiza- I  Them both!!


----------



## mimers99 (Mar 14, 2015)

The nude was really opaque and washed me out, but when I put the sheer one on first and then a dab of the nude, it was the perfect shade for my lips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Mar 15, 2015)

Did anyone get an off smelling lip gloss? The clear one was fine but my nude colored gloss smells horrible. It smells like an expired mascara that I got a while back in my ipsy bag. This smell is probably just rancid. Am I the only one? I sent an email in 5 days ago and have not heard anything. Wondering if I should try their facebook next.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 15, 2015)

M



BoxesWithBunny said:


> Did anyone get an off smelling lip gloss? The clear one was fine but my nude colored gloss smells horrible. It smells like an expired mascara that I got a while back in my ipsy bag. This smell is probably just rancid. Am I the only one? I sent an email in 5 days ago and have not heard anything. Wondering if I should try their facebook next.


Mine smelled funny too.


----------



## makeuplover2 (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought it was just mine seemed dried out too.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 23, 2015)

Both of my glosses smell fine, no issues.  I wasn't sure if I liked the opaque nude one, but it's growing on me.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Mar 23, 2015)

I am sad. I sent an email a week ago saying that my lipgloss was off smelling and I got no reply. Its like they dont care anymore. I sent a reminder email hoping they just missed it. Finally I posted to their facebook because I heard nothing. Got a reply that they would send something on Monday when they got back in the office. 

"Hi Anastasia, these two lip gloss shades are exclusive shades that were created specifically for the VIPS and they're brand new. However, we changed the formula a bit to offer a silkier product. In doing so, the amount of fragrance that is normally used was reduced. We apologize that you did not enjoy the different formula, all of the glosses in our line will continue to be made with the original amount of fragrance. Xo"

Xo? No hugs and kisses for you not caring about sending me yucky smelling items. I am a little sad because I wanted to love this brand but they have been going downhill since management changed. I was going to hold off on doing a review hoping that they would fix this but I will now. I am especially sad because I hate complaining but it seems like the only way to get results is to complain publicly.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 23, 2015)

When did management change? I didnt notice anything negative and have been really pleased overall.  So I guess I don't know when management changed. Guess been under a rock over here. I haven't actually opened my items from this month yet either - so if it was really recently, then understand that...but if before, curious on when they changed.  I think they use the VIP program as feedback.  Hence us getting items at like $30+/month.  Or maybe not. I wasn't in the program last year so curious on how it was then vs now.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't heard of management changing either, curious about that.  In what other ways do you think they've gone downhill? 

Based on their response it sounds like the fragrance is used to mask the natural smell of the lip gloss, and since they used less, hence the "off" smell.  I can tell a faint smell with the opaque nude and nothing with the sheer gloss, but neither register as "yucky" to me.  Smell is so subjective, though.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Mar 23, 2015)

Gah I dont want to start rumors. I could have sworn I read on here that the company hired a vendor to help with the VIP program recently. Maybe I am losing it? Sorry guys I dont wanna look through 113 pages to figure out out. I just miss the greater attention to detail on packaging, the handwritten notes etc that we use to get. 

Apparently complaining openly must have worked because I got a note saying they would send me a new gloss. Now I feel a little childish to post this to get what I wanted but it worked... *feeling icky*


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think you should feel icky.  I agree with @@boxesandboxes, we are their guinea pigs.  We benefit from the insane discount on products, and they benefit from hearing things like "taking the fragrance out made the lip gloss smell gross."  And I'm glad that you were able to pass the feedback on to us that you (eventually) received because now we know that it's a brand new batch so we shouldn't be concerned if it smells (I haven't tried it out yet so I can't speak to that point).  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 24, 2015)

After being slightly underwhelmed with the glosses from this month due to one being so sheer and the other a nude, I've decided I actually do like them.  The formula is really nice, and the nude is opaque enough or me to wear on it's own.  That's a rare feat with such a pale color, as usually the lip line settling doesn't work well with lighter shades.  The nude leans pink on me, which I wasn't expecting based on how it looks in the tube.  It also works work to tone down darker shades, something I tried this morning with NYX's lip liner in Pumpkin, a dark orange with gold shimmer.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 30, 2015)

Jouer is doing a quarterly sub now...I'm definitely subscribing!  I wish more brands would put out a box, it's a great way to try the line at a discount. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136497-le-matchbox-jouer-quarterly-subscription-spring-2015-spoilers/


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 2, 2015)

UPS sent me a shipping update tonight. Supposed to arrive tomorrow!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2015)

Ahhh I can't wait!  I am going to be so sad when August rolls around, I don't think I'm resubbing next year between Rachel Zoe and Jouer and the PSMH CFDA box.  I have loved building a little lmdb collection all year though.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 3, 2015)

This is the first time I've been the first one on here to open my box. I'm going to try and post a spoiler. I'm happy with this month's box. Something we haven't gotten so far is in there.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2015)

I  got my box yesterday its just ok.     



Spoiler



2 nail polishes and a pretty blue eye shadow. The polish is red and a very dark green. Seems with the red and green that it may have been something left over from xmas  . Not to spring the colors  . 


  Hope next time they give us a lipstick  the packaging as usual was beautiful


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, sparklesgirl!


----------



## fabgirl (Apr 3, 2015)

I received my box, and it was not all the samE colors. Sorry I don't know how to do a spoiler on a phone....


----------



## Cvb1212 (Apr 3, 2015)

Spoiler



I am happy to receive nail polishes! The colors, indo-sheen red and cocoa cabana, aren't very Spring or Summer shades. I checked online, and seems they are from Fall 2012. I'm not happy if that's true.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't help it, I'm totally disappointed this month. The truth is that I haven't used anything from the past 4 boxes-- everything is still in its box. I really was hoping to try some fab new products this month... I keep hoping. I got coco cabana &amp; a red last year valentines day box --- praying I at least get some different colors. On the bright side, Dark green polish is supposed to be one of the "it colors" this spring -- I'm loving It from the tom ford collection.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 3, 2015)

mine just came. was so surprised. it's actually really nice to open without knowing what's in.  the round item is gorgeous!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2015)

Now you have me excited!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know how to hide photos - LOOK AWAY if you don't want to see!!!!!!!  

---&gt; in light it looks a lot more traditional light blue. this is more how it looks in lower lighting


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I don't know how to hide photos - LOOK AWAY if you don't want to see!!!!!!!
> 
> ---&gt; in light it looks a lot more traditional light blue. this is more how it looks in lower lighting


OMG ... I'm loving this color!! I've had such a bad week at work, feels like the universe is against me. I just need pretty makeup to make me happy right now. You're totally my girl . Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 4, 2015)

Cvb1212 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to receive nail polishes! The colors, indo-sheen red and cocoa cabana, aren't very Spring or Summer shades. I checked online, and seems they are from Fall 2012. I'm not happy if that's true.


I would have loved those colors



Spoiler



mine are made in the jade and solar flame. Like I said in an earlier post I think they are a Christmas set. way to dark for spring   I found the colors online they are from dec 2012 . The green I got is almost black    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> OMG ... I'm loving this color!! I've had such a bad week at work, feels like the universe is against me. I just need pretty makeup to make me happy right now. You're totally my girl . Xoxoxoxoxoxo


aw. hope today is better!  when you get your Rachel Zoe bracelet, you'll also feel better. mine just came this morning  Gorgeous. The LMdB color is gorgeous.  Little sparkle to it (havent swatched it yet - beautiful in the packaging).  It will layer gorgeously.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> aw. hope today is better!  when you get your Rachel Zoe bracelet, you'll also feel better. mine just came this morning  Gorgeous. The LMdB color is gorgeous.  Little sparkle to it (havent swatched it yet - beautiful in the packaging).  It will layer gorgeously.


Awe... Thank you!!! Next week is going to start off right... LMdB delivery on Monday with blue shimmer shadow &amp; RZ on Tuesday-- Things are already headed in the right direction


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 6, 2015)

For those of you who mentioned not being able to do spoilers on a phone (@@fabgirl and I think @Cvb1212), you just write [ spoiler ] type the spoiler in the middle then [ /spoiler ] except don't put the spaces by the brackets.  (edit: oh, it was @@boxesandboxes, oops)

Do you guys want to start having a separate spoiler thread started to discuss each month's box?  I know we tried to do that once when this subforum first opened but it didn't really take off, people seemed to prefer to keep talking about it in this ginormous thread.  Just curious about everyone's preference, I am happy to start a new spoiler thread each month if that makes things easier.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 6, 2015)

And now regarding this month's spoilers...



Spoiler



wasn't cocoa cabana sent to everyone already last year?  along with a red shade, but I don't recall if it was indo sheen red or not.  seems kind of lame that they are repeating, I hope they don't mess up and send the same colors to people who already received them.  I like the red but can't really envision myself wearing the cocoa cabana ever.  And the eyeshadow isn't my shade either.  So it's not really my month for lmdb.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 6, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> And now regarding this month's spoilers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was sent out last year, and it better not be in my box again this year. As much as I liked the color, I don't need two of these.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 6, 2015)

I didn't get a repeat from last year.



Spoiler



I got Coco Cabana last year and different colors this year.

Aurora and Saucey Plum.
Both of which I really like!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 6, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> For those of you who mentioned not being able to do spoilers on a phone (@@fabgirl and I think @Cvb1212), you just write [ spoiler ] type the spoiler in the middle then [ /spoiler ] except don't put the spaces by the brackets. (edit: oh, it was @@boxesandboxes, oops)
> 
> Do you guys want to start having a separate spoiler thread started to discuss each month's box? I know we tried to do that once when this subforum first opened but it didn't really take off, people seemed to prefer to keep talking about it in this ginormous thread. Just curious about everyone's preference, I am happy to start a new spoiler thread each month if that makes things easier.


I personally like having 1 thread just because we're a small group &amp; we don't have that much monthly activity. That said if everyone wanted a second thread, I'd be ok with that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Next, I got red lodge &amp; coco cabana last year &amp; I still haven't used either color . I'm not into creamy brown on my nails &amp; Red is my Fav color but I think every sub sent out red polish last year that I'm swimming in close duplicates. I


----------



## OiiO (Apr 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I didn't get a repeat from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Box twins! Just got mine and it's the same colors. Love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 6, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Box twins! Just got mine and it's the same colors. Love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!

They are gorgeous right? They looked so beautiful together in the box!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 6, 2015)

I just got my box &amp; unfortunately I got basically the same nail polish colors as last year ( red &amp; coco cabana )


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 6, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got my box &amp; unfortunately I got basically the same nail polish colors as last year ( red &amp; coco cabana )


Oh no! You must email them and let them know.

They said that there would not be duplication for year 1 subscribers.

I think this was posted on their FB page when someone asked them if there would be different products /colors for year 2.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Oh no! You must email them and let them know.
> 
> They said that there would not be duplication for year 1 subscribers.
> 
> I think this was posted on their FB page when someone asked them if there would be different products /colors for year 2.


Thanks @@LisaLeah !! Ill send them an email &amp; I'm sure they'll make it right!! They have stellar CS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa424 (Apr 6, 2015)

I got a navy one and a brown one. They're nice colors but not really appropriate for spring.


----------



## reepy (Apr 7, 2015)

I got Made in the Jade and TInsel Town.  Both are from 2012.  Neither feel good for the season.  This year has definitely been disappointing compared to last year.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just opened my box - my nail polishes are Made in the Jade and Tinsel Town.  Tinsel Town has a green shift to to the gold, which makes it look slightly chartreuses.  When I saw them, I actually thought how spring appropriate they were, but I were a lot of green in the spring   The shadow is gorgeous- can't wait to layer it with some other LMdB shadows.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 7, 2015)

Lisa424 said:


> I got a navy one and a brown one. They're nice colors but not really appropriate for spring.


I got this one too, cloison-navy and hottie choco-latte. I'll bust them out in the fall.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I got made in jade and solar flare as my two polish colors and I got a different color eye shadow than the blue one posted earlier


----------



## fabgirl (Apr 8, 2015)

moonbunny7 said:


> I got made in jade and solar flare as my two polish colors and I got a different color eye shadow than the blue one posted earlier


What shadow color did you receive? I received the blue one posted earlier.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 8, 2015)

I think they sent colors based on our preference email at the very beginning of the sub. I definitely told them that I don't want any crazy shades, and my eyeshadow was a pretty taupe. For nail polish, I told them no metallics or glitter, and that I like deeper colors and blues, so I got Saucey plum and Aurora.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I think they sent colors based on our preference email at the very beginning of the sub. I definitely told them that I don't want any crazy shades, and my eyeshadow was a pretty taupe. For nail polish, I told them no metallics or glitter, and that I like deeper colors and blues, so I got Saucey plum and Aurora.


I doubt it. I got brown. LOL. Would never have been on my profile.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I doubt it. I got brown. LOL. Would never have been on my profile.


Maybe you told them you like neutrals, and brown is kind of a neutral?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Maybe you told them you like neutrals, and brown is kind of a neutral?


I'll go back and look, but it looks like many of the new subscribers got that pairing - as it was last year's selections as well.


----------



## fabgirl (Apr 8, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I think they sent colors based on our preference email at the very beginning of the sub. I definitely told them that I don't want any crazy shades, and my eyeshadow was a pretty taupe. For nail polish, I told them no metallics or glitter, and that I like deeper colors and blues, so I got Saucey plum and Aurora.


I'm jealous. I got the same nail colors, but the Robins egg blue shadow. Would have lived taupe or brown.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'll go back and look, but it looks like many of the new subscribers got that pairing - as it was last year's selections as well.


I was wondering if that was the case - new subscribers would get last year's colors.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 8, 2015)

Swatches of the robin's egg blue.  It's not a color I'd wear on it's own, but it blends beautifully with other LmdB shadows, and makes warm colors more neutral.  Really pretty!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wore the VIP blue shadow for the first time today, really like it!  I blended it over some browns/golds and it gave them a pewter cast with just a hit of blue.


----------



## softly (Apr 18, 2015)

I got the dreaded Cocoa Cabana duplicate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't even pass this new bottle to mom since she hates the shade, haha. I've emailed customer service and this is the first time they hadn't responded quickly/at all. Hmm.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2015)

softly said:


> I got the dreaded Cocoa Cabana duplicate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't even pass this new bottle to mom since she hates the shade, haha. I've emailed customer service and this is the first time they hadn't responded quickly/at all. Hmm.


Hi-- I had the same duplicate issue. I had emailed them at the pr email about a week ago, I didn't hear back so I resent my initial email. They did respond in about a day to my second email. They had me send them my duplicates pictures because they didn't have record of sending out duplicate colors. I sent them the pic of the duplicate colors &amp; they said they'd look into &amp; get back to me. The truth is that if the colors were something I could even gift, I wouldn't have bothered with the email. Lmdb has stellar CS so I'm sure we'll both get this sorted out &amp; our new colors will be in route soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2015)

&amp; in other news... LMdB by accidently sent me an email that was suppose to go to someone else. I won't share the whole email because it was private to another individual but one part of the email stated ". Our plan for this upcoming year is to have individual profiles when you sign up so that we can understand each individual’s preferences in more depth and be able to accommodate according to your profile. "

It looks like "Ask &amp; you shall receive ....". LMdB has definitely been trying to do some customizing since year 1 of the program. I think their listening to our concerns &amp; customizing the program around our requests.


----------



## lvp8779 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm test driving Tinsel Town- the shade is definitely not for me... but I want to test out the formula.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 21, 2015)

lvp8779 said:


> I'm test driving Tinsel Town- the shade is definitely not for me... but I want to test out the formula.


I've found their polishes to wear really well....I really like the formula.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 21, 2015)

lvp8779 said:


> I'm test driving Tinsel Town- the shade is definitely not for me... but I want to test out the formula.


Tinsel Town is meant to be a transforming shade when worn over dark polishes, if that helps any.  I haven't tried it that way, but there are some pictures online.  Gives it some versatility, at least.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 21, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I've found their polishes to wear really well....I really like the formula.


That's what I thought, too. The quality and wear time are comparable to my favorite JINsoon from the same price range.


----------



## lvp8779 (Apr 21, 2015)

lulubelle107 said:


> Tinsel Town is meant to be a transforming shade when worn over dark polishes, if that helps any.  I haven't tried it that way, but there are some pictures online.  Gives it some versatility, at least.


I was wondering about that - great point!


----------



## lvp8779 (Apr 21, 2015)

OiiO said:


> That's what I thought, too. The quality and wear time are comparable to my favorite JINsoon from the same price range.


Anastasia - I've been reading your blog for a while now and I'm curious how you feel about signing on for year 3...


----------



## OiiO (Apr 22, 2015)

lvp8779 said:


> Anastasia - I've been reading your blog for a while now and I'm curious how you feel about signing on for year 3...


Honestly? I am not feeling year 3, even after the promise of better customized boxes. It's a lot of money to throw away if the products just sit there unused. For instance, most of the things from year 1 are in my constant rotation, but I can't say the same about year 2 offerings. In fact, I only use about 60% of the things we got this year, which is more than half, but not enough to make me feel comfortable about spending that much money again. I just recently subscribed to Jouer Le Matchbox, and I love that they customize the products for your undertones and skin type - way better chance that I will love what I get and cheaper, too. Unless LMdB wows me in May, June, and July, it's unlikely that I will subscribe for year 3.

Edited to add: I did like my April products, but I probably won't use that Aqua nail color much. It's way more neon in person than it looks online.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 22, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Honestly? I am not feeling year 3, even after the promise of better customized boxes. It's a lot of money to throw away if the products just sit there unused. For instance, most of the things from year 1 are in my constant rotation, but I can't say the same about year 2 offerings. In fact, I only use about 60% of the things we got this year, which is more than half, but not enough to make me feel comfortable about spending that much money again. I just recently subscribed to Jouer Le Matchbox, and I love that they customize the products for your undertones and skin type - way better chance that I will love what I get and cheaper, too. Unless LMdB wows me in May, June, and July, it's unlikely that I will subscribe for year 3.
> 
> Edited to add: I did like my April products, but I probably won't use that Aqua nail color much. It's way more neon in person than it looks online.


 The Christmas green and red polish this month made me decide not to sub again when the year ends. I have not used anything from the sub except the kabuki brush


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm definitely not doing yr three although it'll probably be a great yr for that very reason! Lol. The "blush" that was more like a neutral eye shadow, the BROWN AND RED nail polish I got, blue eye shadow, fugly nude lippies, etc. were a bust for me. I've used the eye shadow kits and face primer and that's it. It's been an off yr for me. Ugh. Too expensive to use a 1/4 of what they send. I mean brown and red polish? Yuck.


----------



## lvp8779 (Apr 22, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Honestly? I am not feeling year 3, even after the promise of better customized boxes. It's a lot of money to throw away if the products just sit there unused. For instance, most of the things from year 1 are in my constant rotation, but I can't say the same about year 2 offerings. In fact, I only use about 60% of the things we got this year, which is more than half, but not enough to make me feel comfortable about spending that much money again. I just recently subscribed to Jouer Le Matchbox, and I love that they customize the products for your undertones and skin type - way better chance that I will love what I get and cheaper, too. Unless LMdB wows me in May, June, and July, it's unlikely that I will subscribe for year 3.
> 
> Edited to add: I did like my April products, but I probably won't use that Aqua nail color much. It's way more neon in person than it looks online.


Its looking unlikely for me also - maybe just one year was enough...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm definitely out for year 3.  This looked so fantastic last year but I have been pretty disappointed this year.  I only use about 25% of what they send.  I'm glad I did it once because I have a good feel for what the brand is all about, but I would have been better off just doing the kaleidoscope program...assuming that still exists?  Does anyone know?

Also @@lvp8779 - you can borrow my navy if you want to try tinsel town on top of a darker LMDB polish.  I can bring it to book club if you want?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 23, 2015)

I did receive my replacement shipment for the duplicate nail polishes. All I can say is that the colors were totally worth the wait-- I got a beautiful hot pink &amp; an electric Blue -- both polishes had the Vip sticker so I can't give u the exact names. Both colors scream summer so I'm Super Duper Happy now!!

I unfortunately feel the same way as you ladies &amp; I won't be signing up for Year 3-- I hate to admit it bc I really love the brand &amp; I greatly appreciate their awesome CS that I've experienced. The only items that I'm using from this year is the eye shadow kalaidescope &amp; the tinted moisturizer/primer-- I will definitely be using the 2 polishes I just received also. This program has definitely introduced me to the brand &amp; I've definitely found some staples that I can't live without. I'm obsessed with their eye shadows- I just love how the layer &amp; make my eyes pop!!! I think I'm just better off purchasing the exact items that I want from my local Neimans. Who knows though-- maybe the next 3 months will totally rock &amp; change my mind completely. I do  LMDB!!!


----------



## softly (Apr 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, I think this sub (at least, round 2) has made me feel quite ambivalent about LMdB. I do still like quite a number of their products, but I don't feel like their customer service has been as good as it used to be. I don't understand why we need to resend emails (I'm in contact with two different emails) as they're a fairly small brand. I can understand a few days delay, but there's no excusing complete silence. Customers don't like feeling like they're being ignored and unfortunately, that's exactly how the LMdB team has been making me feel as of late. So I guess no year 3 for me, either, but I'm probably going to regret it, ha.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 24, 2015)

You know speaking of CS, I've never in 8 months gotten an email back after sending 6 or 7 of them to CHANGE MY ADDRESS! It's off by one number, I changed it in my profile but it doesn't change the shipping labels so it must come from a different database. Thank god my UPS dude knows where I live but still how hard is CS to this company. I'm gonna send them another email pretty much laying down why I won't be resubscribing. I think they need the feedback. I'm still a tiny bit miffed about last years ugly nail polishes I got. Lol!! I'll probably regret it!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> You know speaking of CS, I've never in 8 months gotten an email back after sending 6 or 7 of them to CHANGE MY ADDRESS! It's off by one number, I changed it in my profile but it doesn't change the shipping labels so it must come from a different database. Thank god my UPS dude knows where I live but still how hard is CS to this company. I'm gonna send them another email pretty much laying down why I won't be resubscribing. I think they need the feedback. I'm still a tiny bit miffed about last years ugly nail polishes I got. Lol!! I'll probably regret it!


Have you tried tweeting to them or reaching out on Facebook? Maybe their social media team can help you get a hold of someone. I had a problem with one of my shipments last year and they had a real person call me back.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2015)

Looks like the May box is on it's way.

It's going to be arriving tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 30, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Looks like the May box is on it's way.
> 
> It's going to be arriving tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine too !!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a feeling that this month is going to be AMAZING !!!


----------



## OiiO (May 1, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I have a feeling that this month is going to be AMAZING !!!


I'm hoping that it is! My feelings for this sub have been ranging from "blah" to "okay" lately and I want to feel some of that initial excitement again. I really want a Spring/Summer Kaleidoscope or maybe some skin care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2015)

Wow!

Best month EVER!!!!!!



Spoiler



It's an 18 shadow eye palette!
Gorgeous. yes 18 shadows!!!!
Mini sized but still nice.



How do I upload a photo in the spoiler tag?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 1, 2015)

Sooooo Excited-- YAY!!!!

Thanks @@LisaLeah


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2015)

OMG. just jumped on here to share. Was so surprised. I wasn't expecting anything then got notification to pick this up. So cute!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 1, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> How do I upload a photo in the spoiler tag?


i havent figured it out yet. :/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 2, 2015)

Omg can someone please upload a photo?? So excited to see this. Wish I knew how to do the spoiler, it never works for me, this shine t isn't even on my calendar yet, I get it so late each month.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 2, 2015)

Nevemind-wish we could DELETE posts...


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2015)

Here is how you post a spoiler. On mobile you can use the spoiler tags around the image file name once you upload it to use the spoiler. Please make sure there are no spaces on the spoiler tag. https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132487-how-to-post-a-spoiler/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 2, 2015)

I am so excited for this! I know there are a couple of versions of this item that have been gifts with purchase before,,,,like this



Spoiler



http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/44241818670/review-le-metier-de-beaute-melange-de-colour


----------



## softly (May 2, 2015)

Wow, how exciting! Can anyone tell me if the item is the one I've posted in the spoiler below? It'll be a while until I get mine, but I hope it's not a duplicate of something I already have! (Though I'm not going to complain if it is, haha.)



Spoiler


----------



## Lisa424 (May 2, 2015)

Nope, it's not the same one.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 2, 2015)

This one is more recent, is this it?



Spoiler



https://lvp8779.wordpress.com/2015/02/15/upcoming-beauty-event-with-le-metier-de-beaute/


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This one is more recent, is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close. But the image you have is too pale.

If you click on this link...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Yours-with-any-350-Le-M-233-tier-de-Beaut-233-purchase/prod178700102/p.prod

And look at the SIDE VIEW image (not the straight on)

It appears to be very similar...almost exact... give or take a few shades.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2015)

@@lauradiniwilk I just emailed you a photo of the contents of the box.

In case you know how to post it in a spoiler tab, please do!

Either way, I know you wanted to see it!


----------



## lvp8779 (May 2, 2015)

Ooohhhh! Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 3, 2015)

@@LisaLeah thanks for sending the pic! I think it's definitely the same one both you and I linked to a couple of posts back (but your picture is prettier and better)



Spoiler


----------



## softly (May 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> @@LisaLeah thanks for sending the pic! I think it's definitely the same one both you and I linked to a couple of posts back (but your picture is prettier and better)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay thanks for posting, and @@LisaLeah for emailing the pic! I'm so excitedddd.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 3, 2015)

That's a great item!! Can't wait, looks super versatile, something for everyone! Yay, this makes up for the past few months for me. Still hoping for some lipstick though, I feel like that's missing so far.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 3, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> That's a great item!! Can't wait, looks super versatile, something for everyone! Yay, this makes up for the past few months for me. Still hoping for some lipstick though, I feel like that's missing so far.


  I love their lip products and have been hoping for a lipstick or something lip related. The gloss I got was dried out so I couldn't use it,    I don't wear eyeshadow so I have been selling or giving away what I get. It makes my contacts tear to much.  Not using eyeshadow makes this sub not so great for me.   I did however sell a bunch from this sub and got my money back on ebay.  Was really easy for me to sell stuff on there.


----------



## lvp8779 (May 3, 2015)

Gorgeous!! I just love LMdB shadows - the pigmentation is excellent. I swear they last forever..


----------



## LisaLeah (May 3, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I love their lip products and have been hoping for a lipstick or something lip related. The gloss I got was dried out so I couldn't use it,    I don't wear eyeshadow so I have been selling or giving away what I get. It makes my contacts tear to much.  Not using eyeshadow makes this sub not so great for me.   I did however sell a bunch from this sub and got my money back on ebay.  Was really easy for me to sell stuff on there.


I hope you emailed them about the gloss to get a replacement!

They are really good that way.

I love their shadows immensely, but I agree this year has been really heavy on shadows and light on lip products.

I really hope for the last two months, one box is lip focused and the other is skincare.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 3, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I love their lip products and have been hoping for a lipstick or something lip related. The gloss I got was dried out so I couldn't use it, I don't wear eyeshadow so I have been selling or giving away what I get. It makes my contacts tear to much. Not using eyeshadow makes this sub not so great for me. I did however sell a bunch from this sub and got my money back on ebay. Was really easy for me to sell stuff on there.


I'm glad you made some of your money back on the sub, it has been really eye shadow heavy this year, I love shadows but come on! I agree that a lip and skincare theme would round this out a bit, here's hoping!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 4, 2015)

So the details of the next VIP program is up on their website....

"The highly anticipated Le Metier de Beaute VIP Program for 2015-2016 is now available for purchase! In 2015, Le Metier de Beaute will feature a complete portfolio of products, developed exclusively for the VIP Program. Le Metier de Beaute Global Artist, Dustin Lujan, is developing the Program in 2015/2016, working with LMdB's world class team of product developers.

This year's Program will be larger, grander and at times feature exclusive packaging, formulations and colors."

Am I hallucinating or did we get a 20% off code for the program last year?

Or am I thinking of the k-scope program?


----------



## Lisa424 (May 4, 2015)

I don't think I'll be subscribing for next year. I don't use 75% of the products we received this year.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> So the details of the next VIP program is up on their website....
> 
> "The highly anticipated Le Metier de Beaute VIP Program for 2015-2016 is now available for purchase! In 2015, Le Metier de Beaute will feature a complete portfolio of products, developed exclusively for the VIP Program. Le Metier de Beaute Global Artist, Dustin Lujan, is developing the Program in 2015/2016, working with LMdB's world class team of product developers.
> 
> ...


 I will be passing on this . To much eyshadow for me not loving this year at all


----------



## Shauna999 (May 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> So the details of the next VIP program is up on their website....
> 
> "The highly anticipated Le Metier de Beaute VIP Program for 2015-2016 is now available for purchase! In 2015, Le Metier de Beaute will feature a complete portfolio of products, developed exclusively for the VIP Program. Le Metier de Beaute Global Artist, Dustin Lujan, is developing the Program in 2015/2016, working with LMdB's world class team of product developers.
> 
> ...


I think we just got a free gift (finishing powder) if we were year 1 subscribers--


----------



## naturalactions (May 4, 2015)

So when does the new sub begin? Don't we have until August with the current sub? I feel like there is not enough information yet.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 4, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> So when does the new sub begin? Don't we have until August with the current sub? I feel like there is not enough information yet.


Current sub end in July.

2 more months/boxes left


----------



## naturalactions (May 4, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Current sub end in July.
> 
> 2 more months/boxes left


Thank you!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 5, 2015)

This palette is Absolutely Spectacular!!!! It's their New 2015 spring palette- I read that the supposed value is $250!!! I love the colors &amp; I'm sure that they'll layer beautifully.

I did receive an email yesterday from LMdB- their opening the Vip program up for current subscribers to sign up in the next 48 hours. All current subscribers will receive a special thank you gift with your initial August box. The email stated that the program is basically going to be bigger &amp; better.... A little enticing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 5, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> This palette is Absolutely Spectacular!!!! It's their New 2015 spring palette- I read that the supposed value is $250!!! I love the colors &amp; I'm sure that they'll layer beautifully.
> 
> I did receive an email yesterday from LMdB- their opening the Vip program up for current subscribers to sign up in the next 48 hours. All current subscribers will receive a special thank you gift with your initial August box. The email stated that the program is basically going to be bigger &amp; better.... A little enticing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The colors are stunning when swatched. They are really creamy and vibrant.

I got the same email btw. Damn you "special thank you gift"

EDIT: creamy for a powder that is


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

I got that email too and UGH.  It is so trickstery of them to send me a gorgeous new palette right before sending that email.  But the price went up, yes?  I was thinking it was more like $325 last year and now it's $348?  I might be misremembering, it's just stuck in my head that this sub works out to $27 a month.  Either way, I MUST HOLD STRONG and not do this again.  I can definitely picture $348 worth of stuff I would use more.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 5, 2015)

I think the price is the exact same as last year bc in my mind it broke down to $29/month.. lol . Lmdb knows exactly what their doing-- awesome beautiful palette + worded well promo email w/free gift ..... Ahhhh decisions decisions.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 5, 2015)

Are the kaleidoscope clubs a thing of the past?  I think I would rather do that.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 5, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Are the kaleidoscope clubs a thing of the past?  I think I would rather do that.


They don't do them anymore and the value wasn't NEARLY as good as the VIP program.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 5, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Are the kaleidoscope clubs a thing of the past? I think I would rather do that.


I haven't seen a kaleidoscope offer for a while-- I think they went in 3 month increments- I think there was a spring summer 2014 offering...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 5, 2015)

Received my palette today, what a stunner!  I quit reading this thread once someone mentions they are about to receive their box so I can be suprised, and I was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I was tempted to do the GWP offer when they were offering a similar palette, but held off in case we recieved one in the VIP subscription service, so that paid off for me. 

I resubscribed for year 3 as soon as I received the email, as I've been quite pleased with this year's offerings.  Many of the items have become staples for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2015)

I am seriously contemplating signing up for VIP 3.

Need to decide by today, to get the free gift.

Ugh.


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2015)

I just signed up. This is a first time for me. I couldn't resist anymore. I don't ever spend this much on subscriptions but I talked myself into it with the monthly amount. It sounds so much better monthly than yearly. Now I really hope it's all worth it and I won't regret it. I've enjoyed reading all of your posts about this service and many times was hoping I was getting it. Now I can't wait to join in finally.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 6, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I am seriously contemplating signing up for VIP 3.
> 
> Need to decide by today, to get the free gift.
> 
> Ugh.


Same decision is looming over me today. I really think that I'll miss getting this sub if I don't sign up-- on the other hand, there's been about 4 months of shipments that I'm just not using from this year. It's such a great value though when all is said &amp; done, not using 4 months of boxes really doesn't even matter in the grand scheme of it all. I feel the same as you @@LisaLeah ... Ugh... Lol!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Same decision is looming over me today. I really think that I'll miss getting this sub if I don't sign up-- on the other hand, there's been about 4 months of shipments that I'm just not using from this year. It's such a great value though when all is said &amp; done, not using 4 months of boxes really doesn't even matter in the grand scheme of it all. I feel the same as you @@LisaLeah ... Ugh... Lol!!


I know.

When I think of all my other subs, there has been much more than that which has gone unused.

Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.

I am going to step away for an hour...and ask for "a sign"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and @@Reija I am glad you signed up. I think you will really enjoy their products!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 6, 2015)

It has been really easy for me to sell on ebay what I don't use. I have got back more then the cost of the sub.  Just a thought to people who are on the fence


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2015)

I did it...I re-subbed !!!!

The thought of not getting this subscription for an entire year was stronger than the upfront payment.

I'm all in now.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2015)

I am so happy for those of you who are resubscribing!  I made myself promise I wouldn't back when I signed up for the annual Rachel zoe and the jouer quarterly.  I really do need to start cutting back SOMEWHERE with all of my subs so I can start using and enjoying what I own.  Sigh.

I forget who brought this up last year, but someone also mentioned the 6 month financing with paypal if that helps with the hurt of a large up front cost.


----------



## OiiO (May 7, 2015)

I also firmly decided not to resubscribe. It was a good run but I found myself not anticipating my packages anymore like I did in year 1, and at the beginning of year 2. I will still stalk this thread to see how they've improved the service, and maybe a year-long break will reignite that spark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That said, I hope they end this year on a good note with two more amazing months. I really liked the palette, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some skin care, or maybe another fancy brush.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 7, 2015)

I was able to take a few pictures this morning as well as try out a few of the neutrals.  Just so pretty!


----------



## sam4425 (May 7, 2015)

I was able to hold out until 11:45 last night . . . but I caved!  I'm really excited to receive my first box in August.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 10, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Same decision is looming over me today. I really think that I'll miss getting this sub if I don't sign up-- on the other hand, there's been about 4 months of shipments that I'm just not using from this year. It's such a great value though when all is said &amp; done, not using 4 months of boxes really doesn't even matter in the grand scheme of it all. I feel the same as you @@LisaLeah ... Ugh... Lol!!


of course, i never got the email. i was out of town so didnt follow the threads. but checked every place possible and no offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> of course, i never got the email. i was out of town so didnt follow the threads. but checked every place possible and no offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's up on their web site and was from when they sent out those emails, which I'm guessing just went to their mailing list.  There is not code or anything, so the special offer is again based on their records of who subscribed in 2014.

http://www.lemetierdebeaute.com/collections/shop-the-vault/products/2015-beauty-vault-vip


----------



## Geek2 (May 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> of course, i never got the email. i was out of town so didnt follow the threads. but checked every place possible and no offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


I didn't find the offer either. I figured it must have been an exclusive offer for current subscribers. I subscribed without a discount or a code. Had to close my eyes because the total was so much but I went for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It's way more than I usually spend. I didn't get the popsugar CFDA box for that reason either.  Calculated on a per month basis the amount didn't seem as bad which is the reason I subscribed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Now I just have to figure out what other boxes I need to cut back or hold off on for now because of this charge.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> of course, i never got the email. i was out of town so didnt follow the threads. but checked every place possible and no offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />- If I were you, I'd send them a little note on facebook- tell them you were out of town &amp; had no idea about the offer. I bet they'll extend it to you. If it were my company, I totally would-- worth a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 10, 2015)

This is the email they sent on the 4th...

"Be the first to know.
The most anticipated VIP Program is now open, for early access.  The 2015-2016 Beauty Vault VIP Program.

Only available for the next 48 hours to our 2014 Vault VIP Members.  We will include a special gift as appreciation for your continued support.   "

As Shauna suggested you should email them and let them know you were out of town and missed the promo.

Or didn't get the promo if that is the case. I am sure they will make it right!


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> This is the email they sent on the 4th...
> 
> "Be the first to know.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the info!  I did email and they got back to me today that I can still do it. It's strange that I didnt get the email (but I have never gotten any emails from them).


----------



## softly (May 12, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I also firmly decided not to resubscribe. It was a good run but I found myself not anticipating my packages anymore like I did in year 1, and at the beginning of year 2. I will still stalk this thread to see how they've improved the service, and maybe a year-long break will reignite that spark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That said, I hope they end this year on a good note with two more amazing months. I really liked the palette, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some skin care, or maybe another fancy brush.


I decided not to resubscribe, too. I think the lack of back-and-forth with their CS was irritating me so much, haha. I'm excited for the ladies who've subbed, though. I'll definitely be still following this thread to see!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 2, 2015)

It's that time of the month again ladies... I just got my ups delivery notice for Wednesday which means @@LisaLeah will have spoilers for us tomorrow!!!! I loved last months palette- I've been using it everyday- totally obsessed!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 2, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> It's that time of the month again ladies... I just got my ups delivery notice for Wednesday which means @@LisaLeah will have spoilers for us tomorrow!!!! I loved last months palette- I've been using it everyday- totally obsessed!!


Yes!!! Mine is out for delivery!!!!

Will post the second I rip it open.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 2, 2015)

I got Mine. How do I post a spoiler on a phone?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 2, 2015)

My box arrived today



Spoiler



Instant line perfecting serum.. very happy with this  cant find item anywhere online maybe someone else can   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 2, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> My box arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankss for posting. I love it, so happy With this sub!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 2, 2015)

That sounds AWESOME!!!!!

Mine is still out for delivery.

@



Spoiler



is it .5 ounces?
Also what is the form it's in? pump bottle?

This is super exciting. LMdB has never had a traditional serum before. Ugh I just LOVE serums and their skincare is fantastic!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 2, 2015)

I am in LOVE with this month!!!!!



Spoiler



It's an exclusive preview for VIP members before it hits stores.

Instant Line Perfecting Serum.
(1 oz in a pump bottle)

"Upon applying the Instant Line Perfecting Serum you will feel the heat
activated serum begin to tighten and firm the skin visibly smoothing the skin
right before your eyes"

The reco to use this on the eye area (And lids) and for lines around the lips etc...


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 2, 2015)

The spoiler sounds wonderful! When does the "season" start for new subscribers? I signed up for the program for the first time but don't know when I'll get my first box. Would love this one based on the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> So happy for you all who are getting this!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> The spoiler sounds wonderful! When does the "season" start for new subscribers? I signed up for the program for the first time but don't know when I'll get my first box. Would love this one based on the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy for you all who are getting this!


I'm so excited to try this product-- sounds AMAZING!! Im pretty sure the next season starts with the August box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info @@Shauna999 ! I'll have to just try and wait patiently. So hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## softly (Jun 3, 2015)

AGH! That sounds so good, lol. I really, really want to re-sign up, grr.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 3, 2015)

softly said:


> AGH! That sounds so good, lol. I really, really want to re-sign up, grr.


I totally get your angst.

It's such an amazing value / opportunity when you realize it's only $29 a month.

It's just the upfront payment that stings a bit.

Isn't there a PayPal option that lets you pay over the course of 6 months or so?

(I already re-subbed, just mentioning this to help / enable, you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just opened my box, very nice.  I'd love to see an ingredient list, guess I'll have to wait until it's released online. 

I do love this type of product, and have one emerging marionette line that will be a good testing ground.


----------



## lvp8779 (Jun 4, 2015)

This is soooo nice!


----------



## Colleen1212 (Jun 5, 2015)

This month makes me want to re-sub for next year...guess that's partly why they sent it.  I got an email sometime last month that said something about getting a special bonus gift if I re-subbed, but it was only good for 48 hours.  I wonder if all re-subs will get a bonus item.  Any ideas?


----------



## Colleen1212 (Jun 11, 2015)

Colleen1212 said:


> This month makes me want to re-sub for next year...guess that's partly why they sent it.  I got an email sometime last month that said something about getting a special bonus gift if I re-subbed, but it was only good for 48 hours.  I wonder if all re-subs will get a bonus item.  Any ideas?


They replied to me on facebook.  Repeat subscribers WILL get a bonus gift.  I decided to re-sub.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2015)

I arrived home last night from a 2 week overseas vacation and was so happy to find this!  Amazing!


----------



## aw1505 (Jun 14, 2015)

I caved and resubscribed. I have no willpower and the promise of a bonus gift was too much. I got the charge but no email confirmation. But then again I never once got a shipping email last year but there was never a problem, always got the packages.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2015)

Btw, the serum we got in this months box is going to retail for $150 according to the dermstore site.

They have it listed but not available for purchase yet.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw, the serum we got in this months box is going to retail for $150 according to the dermstore site.
> 
> They have it listed but not available for purchase yet.


Thanks for posting this, as I've been holding off on regular use until I could see the ingredient list!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw, the serum we got in this months box is going to retail for $150 according to the dermstore site.
> 
> They have it listed but not available for purchase yet.


 I wish I knew the ingredients .  I have  a major soy allergy waiting or them to be listed somewhere


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 20, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> I wish I knew the ingredients .  I have  a major soy allergy waiting or them to be listed somewhere


The ingredients are listed on the dermstore site:

Tocopheryl Phosphate, Caffeine, Darutoside, Hydrolyzed Rhizobian Gum, Butylene Glycol, Hyaluronic Acid, Silanetriol, Sodium Hydroxide, Disodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Sorbic Acid, Capryly Glycol, Hexylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol.

Here is what they are supposed to do, also according to the dermstore site:

darutoside heals damaged, dry and irritated cells to keep your skin healthy and glowing. Rhizobian gum tightens and tones to minimize the depth of lines and wrinkles while caffeine evens your skin tone by stimulating circulation to reduce puffiness and redness.

Hyaluronic acid ensures proper moisture retention to keep your skin plump, supple and soft while antioxidants and vitamin E repel free radicals and environmental pollutants. Citric acid sheds dead cells and naturally adjusts your pH level to keep your complexion perfectly balanced throughout the day.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2015)

This info was also posted on the dermstore site....

Ideal for these Concerns: Aging Skin
Ideal for these Skin Types: Mature Skin, All Skin Types
Aging Skin: Loss of Firmness, Fine Lines and Wrinkles
Ingredient: Vitamin E, Antioxidants, Alpha Hydroxy Acids, Hyaluronic Acid
Skin Care: Treatments Serums
Application Area: Face
Treatments &amp; Serums: Face Serum
Preferences: Fragrance-Free, Paraben-Free
Gender: Unisex


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2015)

My July box arrived!!!!!

LOVE



Spoiler



It's TWO exclusive lip crayons in
Grapefruit (a pink grapefruit color w/ a touch of coral)
and
Peony - (a brighter but not too bright poppy color)

actually I just read the labels and the peony is the pink grapefruit color

and the grapefruit is the darker pinker one!

Either way they are both lovely!



Perfect for summer!

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 3, 2015)

I was just logging in to post mine   Happy 4th 

EDIT: I'm attaching a photo via computer but still can't hide via spoilers as it's an attachment and no functionality to do so.  Unless someone can tell me how....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful last box love it


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th Lovely Ladies!!! I  This Month &amp; I'm super excited to get some lippies. I think the LMdB gods have been listening ... Lol!!! The past 3 months have been truly Amazing... I'm greatly tempted for Year 3....


----------



## fabgirl (Jul 6, 2015)

Has anyone swatched or tried these? They seem very bright...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 7, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Has anyone swatched or tried these? They seem very bright...


I haven't as I likely won't be keeping it.  I don't think these are colors that work for me.  But they are lovely.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 7, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> Has anyone swatched or tried these? They seem very bright...


They are not nearly as bright when you try them.

They are very wearable colors.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 7, 2015)

Both glosses are almost a sheer that throw the perfect amount of color. I know they look extremely bright but looks are deceiving.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 7, 2015)

yeah, i did try the pink peony just now and logged on to tell everyone that. the other color might have too much coral in it for me though. it does have a tone of it right? i can't wear anything w/ that in it. it doesnt look right on me. i have tried so many.

on another note, super moisturizing!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 7, 2015)

Here's some swatches. I had to go over it like 3-4 times to get a darker color that would show up-- it's definitely layerable. I'm usually not a coral fan but my sister &amp; I both love the coral. It's super flattering &amp; I think it will look pretty on any complexion.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2015)

The enrollment for the next year VIP closes on July 18th at 11:59 EST and the first box will ship in August per their email.


----------



## sam4425 (Aug 3, 2015)

August will be my first box.  I'm super excited! Does anyone know when it's expected to ship?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 3, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> August will be my first box.  I'm super excited! Does anyone know when it's expected to ship?


Mine too. I'm excited to get this finally.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2015)

sam4425 said:


> August will be my first box.  I'm super excited! Does anyone know when it's expected to ship?


They usually are really good about shipping at the beginning of the month, so I would imagine we would hear an update or receive our packages this week!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm super excited about Year 3--- I'm hoping this is the best year yet!! I'm in love with the lip crayons that we got last month-- I've been using them constantly. Box 1 of each year has always been amazing-- I can't wait to see what we get. My guess is that someone will receive their box in the next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (Aug 4, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm super excited about Year 3--- I'm hoping this is the best year yet!! I'm in love with the lip crayons that we got last month-- I've been using them constantly. Box 1 of each year has always been amazing-- I can't wait to see what we get. My guess is that someone will receive their box in the next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I logged into my ups account and by now I usually have a tracking number for pick up. Does anyone have one yet?


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 4, 2015)

LindaF said:


> I logged into my ups account and by now I usually have a tracking number for pick up. Does anyone have one yet?


Lucky girl!! I just checked myUPS &amp; nothing is showing yet but I'm sure it will pop up soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's hoping we hear something this week!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2015)

exactly. was hoping you would have gotten a notice since your UPS always shows tracking first. I think with the new cycle they needed to figure out a few extra steps (like who renewed so they could send the gift).


----------



## Foodwinelover (Aug 10, 2015)

I contacted them earlier today. This was their response:

Yes the boxes have shipped! Based on your location, you should receive shortly. XO LMdB

I'm in Oh so Ny people should be any day now. Mine isn't showing up on Ups so maybe they are shipping differently this year?


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks like they're using FedEx now I just got an update that mine was picked up today! Can't wait!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2015)

Hshaw05 said:


> Looks like they're using FedEx now I just got an update that mine was picked up today! Can't wait!


Same here.

And it's now shipping from Mass not NY.

Can't wait for this box!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh and now it says delivery on Thursday! Excited!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2015)

Mine will be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))))))))))))))))))


Yay!!!! I'm so excited to see your reveal !!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm so excited to see your reveal !!


I am excited too. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the first boxes!

And so happy you are in it again for year 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I am excited too. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the first boxes!
> 
> And so happy you are in it again for year 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I couldn't resist a year of LMdB &amp; being a part of this forum with all my LMdB ladies..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been lurking in this forum in the past and I'm so happy to be part of it this year with you all. Can't wait to get the first box and see what it's like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thank you to all of you, wonderful ladies, who are on here part of the LMdB and MUT in general. Our wonderful MUT community rocks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I look forward to reading all of your feedback since you are the veterans to see how the items compare this year to previous years. Instead of living through you all, I get to open my boxes this time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> so glad the ordering for this was way before my no buy (which might be part of the reason why I'm now on no buy  :lol: )


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm so happy you joined us... Cheers to the year that lies ahead


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks so much @@Shauna999!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 12, 2015)

WOW!

They knocked it out of the park!

The August box ROCKS!!!!!



Spoiler



They gave us an exclusive palette, (big) it is black lacquer that has
VIP Le Metier de Beaute 2015 embossed on the front.

Inside there is a BIG bronzer that is leopard patterned. GORGEOUS.
Two other blushers, a contour blush and a cheek blush. (beautiful neutral shades)
And 3 shadows...a peachy sand, a beautiful taupey brown and a stunning
emerald w/ a touch of blue.

Seriously fab palette.

And the Welcome gift for recurring subscribers is a new form of liquid eyeshadow.
I didn't open it yet but it seems to have a doe foot applicator.
It's called Indelible Eye Prism and the shade is Shantung.
A stunning deep khaki brown w/ flecks of gold.


LOVE THIS BOX!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 12, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> WOW!
> 
> They knocked it out of the park!
> 
> ...


This sounds gorgeous !! I can't wait to get my hands on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks @@LisaLeah !!


----------



## smartorange1 (Aug 12, 2015)

SPOILER------

don't know how to hide this.

I actually don't really like this month at all. I think the palette black case thing its in is kind of on the generic and inexpensive side. For a brand like this one, I'm shocked the casing is not of higher quality. also, whats with the eye shadow shades? the blue/green teal color whatever it is is the same color we got like 3 times in something during the subscription last year. Don't feel like this is worth that much. the bronzer/blush are okay- i think in last years subscription- we got much nicer shades. i hope this year won't go downhill...

for the welcome gift for recurring subscrbers- haven't used it yet or opened it but its the "indelible eye prism" looks nice- I looked it up online and looks like they used to sell it at neimans &amp; nordstroms- retails for $28 excited to try it! overall surprised they didn't give an extra item or something with the palette for the first month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 13, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> WOW!
> 
> They knocked it out of the park!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds nice!  Look forward to getting mine.  Surprised I didnt get it yet being in NYC (but know they moved the shipping origin too).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 13, 2015)

Pics - until someone can tell me how to hide in "spoilers" while uploading photos via computer, they will be posted for viewing.  Apologies if this is using someone's mobile data up. 

Comments:

Love it!  Was expecting something lower level in packaging based on comment above. But the item is in a great case.  If I had to look for something (and I wouldn't have noticed as I thought it was great) that maybe they had to custom design the inside of the palette to fit the specific colors/makeup that they sent.  Otherwise, really pleased.

EDIT: I have a similar case from Bobbi Brown that holds 6 colors (granted the insert is nicer) but the overall case is similar quality and I believe that I had to pay extra for the palette case. So, it is along those lines of packaging.

For the bonus item, it's probably not something that I can wear (I don't look good in greens of any level) but maybe will wait to see if someone swatches it before trying (otherwise can gift it).


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting! Looks great. This being my first one, I can't wait to get this!!

I tried editing the post but for some reason the pics weren't showing for me where I could have used the spoilers. Sorry. I sent a PM with the spoiler instructions. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Lisakufner (Aug 15, 2015)

Does anyone have swatches??


----------



## paperclipcat (Aug 15, 2015)

*SPOILER!!*

I'm new to this subscription and just received the first box! I am so excited.  I noticed the foam in the palette is removable so you can you use it for whatever magnetic makeup you may have. It is a perfect size, with a large mirror, and absolutely perfect for traveling. I am going to get a lot of use out of it.

I wonder if future boxes will include items we can put in there!

I've done a lot of subscription boxes and this is the best that I have received by far!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for pointing out the foam is removable - I would not have thought to look.  The magnetic palette makes this so much more versatile.  It would be great if they sent more singles, as i'd totally take the foam out to squeeze in more colors.  I was hoping the kaleidoscopes were magnetic, but the one I tried is glued in.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 15, 2015)

Someone requested swatches:


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 17, 2015)

Still no tracking info in FedEx for me...anyone else still waiting?


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I just got mine today. I didn't get a shipment notice prior so it was a nice surprise this morning. So excited this being my first one. I had to use it right away to try it out. I'm impressed with the quality. I see now what the hype is all about.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just got mine today. I didn't get a shipment notice prior so it was a nice surprise this morning. So excited this being my first one. I had to use it right away to try it out. I'm impressed with the quality. I see now what the hype is all about.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad you like it.

Their eye shadows are special.

They are designed to be layered. So you can literally put all the colors on top of each other and it will create a beautiful unique shade. (without looking muddy) So if that blue green isn't your thing try putting the brown on top of it to see how it transforms.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks so much for the tip about layering the colors @@LisaLeah !


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks so much for the tip about layering the colors @@LisaLeah !


Here's a link to a youtube video that describes how to layer the colors.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Great! Thanks! This will help me get use out of the blue shadow. A bit too bright for me on it's own.


----------



## hicharbo (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi  This is my first time signing up VIP program and I am still waiting for my Aug box. I did not get any tracking number email neither.... 

Could someone share their contact email address?


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2015)

You could try messaging them on FACEBOOK-- this usually works for most companies. I can't remember their email - off the top of my head , it may be [email protected] - I'm not positive this is it but u could try it.


----------



## LindaF (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't get my 2nd year gift and emailed them @

[email protected]

They responded the next day


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> You could try messaging them on FACEBOOK-- this usually works for most companies. I can't remember their email - off the top of my head , it may be [email protected] - I'm not positive this is it but u could try it.


thats the email address that came to my mind too. think it was that at some point.


----------



## suenotto (Aug 28, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Here's a link to a youtube video that describes how to layer the colors.


Thank you so much for posting this, I tried this method using the Goldfinger kalidescope we got last year (I might have used it once before, didn't care for the colors much) and now I get it. My blue eyes look fantastic! I'm so glad I didn't get rid of that kalidescope! I'll be using it a lot more now! Thank you!

BTW, if anyone wants the cream eyeshadow that came as the extra gift, PM me, I didn't like it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2015)

suenotto said:


> BTW, if anyone wants the cream eyeshadow that came as the extra gift, PM me, I didn't like it.


Can you show a swatch of it if you already tried it?  if not, and giving to someone please disregard. just sounds like you tried it didnt like it.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just used the blue shadow layered with the dark brown and it ended up being such a pretty shade. Thanks again for the tips about layering. Love this palette.


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just used the blue shadow layered with the dark brown and it ended up being such a pretty shade. Thanks again for the tips about layering. Love this palette.


What did the layered shade look like? So disappointed in the inclusion of yet another blue/green shadow.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 1, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> What did the layered shade look like? So disappointed in the inclusion of yet another blue/green shadow.


I tried to take a picture but it doesn't really show it. I'm horrible with pictures and selfies. The shade ended up being like a smokey grey shade. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Reija said:


> I tried to take a picture but it doesn't really show it. I'm horrible with pictures and selfies. The shade ended up being like a smokey grey shade. I was pleasantly surprised.


Thank you for trying. I'm debating putting up the entire thing for trade. Mine is still sealed


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is a picture @@fabgirl not the best picture but hopefully you get an idea. I layered the brown first then the blue and then the brown again.



Spoiler









Edited: I put it behind spoiler tag because the picture is so big and it's not the best.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 9, 2015)

It's almost the middle of the month... I'm totally ready for an Amazing September Box!!!


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 9, 2015)

I used to.receive this by the 1st or 2nd of the month. I suppose they're mailing later for this year? Also, did anyone try those lipstick crayons? They smell and taste terrible! Like they're spoiled.....


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 10, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I used to.receive this by the 1st or 2nd of the month. I suppose they're mailing later for this year? Also, did anyone try those lipstick crayons? They smell and taste terrible! Like they're spoiled.....


I actually am truly obsessed with those lip crayons-- they've been prefect for me this summer since they give off a kiss of color. I use them daily . They just keep my lips so soft too. I'm not too keen on the scent but it also doesn't bother me... I totally understand where your coming from though, sorry they didn't work out for you


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 11, 2015)

Got my shipping notice!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 11, 2015)

Hshaw05 said:


> Got my shipping notice!!!


where are they shipping from now? I forgot. It used to be NYC


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 11, 2015)

I got my shipping notice just now and it says it was shipped from Massachusetts


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 11, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got my shipping notice just now and it says it was shipped from Massachusetts


Ok that explains the 1 lbs shipment notice that I got then. It said something about 31rueSept or something... couldn't figure it out.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Ok that explains the 1 lbs shipment notice that I got then. It said something about 31rueSept or something... couldn't figure it out.


Mine says the same thing. I wonder what we are getting. I haven't seen any spoilers or anyone who got theirs already


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 14, 2015)

Mine just arrived but damaged.  :/  I think you all will like it.  



Spoiler



It's a Whirlwind (color) baked marbleized shadow (hypoallergenic).  and large shadow brush (05).


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 14, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Mine just arrived but damaged. :/ I think you all will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoiler-- I'm super happy about the tool!! Sorry, yours is damage-- shoot them an email, im sure they'll replace it pronto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 15, 2015)

I am so incredibly disappointed in this month. Really, this color????? Again???????


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 15, 2015)

This is yet another unusable month for me. I didn't join this program so I could swap these items every month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 15, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> This is yet another unusable month for me. I didn't join this program so I could swap these items every month.


I'm sooooo over the blues too--- I'm swapping mine too. I'm happy about the tool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 15, 2015)

I just got mine. Not sure about the colors or how to even use it, LOL


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 15, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just got mine. Not sure about the colors or how to even use it, LOL


Lol!! Their shadows are milled very finely so the colors should blend together beautifully... I have to admit that I had a similar thought when looking at it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I actually am truly obsessed with those lip crayons-- they've been prefect for me this summer since they give off a kiss of color. I use them daily . They just keep my lips so soft too. I'm not too keen on the scent but it also doesn't bother me... I totally understand where your coming from though, sorry they didn't work out for you


Thanks. I'm putting the pink on eup for swap. I've already used the coral one. I was surprised at how much I liked the color, but I can't get past the smell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im.glad they are working out for you...  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm sooooo over the blues too--- I'm swapping mine too. I'm happy about the tool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am very over the blue/green variations. I've actually gotten 5 in under a year. Seriously. Also over the whole "blend it with 18 other shadows to make it work" advice they offer. I don't want to work that hard for a product I'm paying for." I realize there is a risk here but 5 in under a year? Did they stop making other colors?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 15, 2015)

I couldn't tell what the colors would be as mine were smashed.  or even if I read the name of it correctly as there was powder everywhere so I tilted my head to read it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Lol!! Their shadows are milled very finely so the colors should blend together beautifully... I have to admit that I had a similar thought when looking at it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you. I will give it a try. This is my first year with this box and this brand. I haven't even tried last months palette yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 15, 2015)

I haven't received mine yet. Not sure how this one is going to work for me based on the posts, I guess I just have to wait and see. I was able to blend the blue one in the palette from last time so hopefully this color is something that will layer with others if it doesn't work on it's own.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 15, 2015)

Reija said:


> I haven't received mine yet. Not sure how this one is going to work for me based on the posts, I guess I just have to wait and see. I was able to blend the blue one in the palette from last time so hopefully this color is something that will layer with others if it doesn't work on it's own.


I bet you'll love it!! I would've been thrilled but I've received a lot of blue eye shadow in the vip program. There's so many fab colors out there &amp; I'm absolutely in love with their shadows, I wish they'd get away from blues. Oh well.. Beggers can't be choosers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## tazdvil (Sep 16, 2015)

http://shop.jillharth.com/collections/stars/products/baked-marbleized-eyeshadow-whirlwind

Is this the shadow?

http://www.locally-yours.nl/shops/item/baked-marbleized-eye-shadow

Or this?

There are a few other sites with the same thing....

I've been Leary this year because the quality of the palette just wasn't le métier. I couldn't imagine them having leopard print on their bronzer, not with the level of class they have. So I poked around and checked out this month's.... There are a few different brands with the same name and style of product. If this is the case, it's time for me to bow out after three years. I signed up because I love their makeup and I don't feel like I'm getting that anymore... It feels like I'm getting a product they order just for these boxes.....


----------



## Lisa424 (Sep 16, 2015)

Tazdvil said:


> http://shop.jillharth.com/collections/stars/products/baked-marbleized-eyeshadow-whirlwind
> 
> Is this the shadow?
> 
> ...


Yes I think that is the same shadow. If that's what they're doing it's really shady!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 16, 2015)

Tazdvil said:


> http://shop.jillharth.com/collections/stars/products/baked-marbleized-eyeshadow-whirlwind
> 
> Is this the shadow?
> 
> ...


Wow that's really weird those look like the exact same thing AND same name?! I think this will be my last year as well I wasn't excited about the extra for being a continuing subscriber either, I thought it would be something more useful... I did like the palette, but it does seem a little like it's not the same brand... Hopefully the rest of the year isn't too bad...


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2015)

Honestly, this is completely disappointing if their just throwing their label on a wholesale product. Ive never seen any other marbleized products by LMdB- has anyone else? Now , I'm questioning if this is really one of their brushes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, if they include totally different products in these boxes, made with lower quality than their actual line sold on their website and elsewhere, it's really disappointing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Honestly, this is completely disappointing if their just throwing their label on a wholesale product. Ive never seen any other marbleized products by LMdB- has anyone else? Now , I'm questioning if this is really one of their brushes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WHOA. I love the original products. I havent actually tried the ones from this year yet.  Anyone going to reach out for clarification of what is going on?  They were bought, I believe.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll shoot them an email later today for an explanation. Ill let you ladies know what they say- my guess is that they'll be pretty transparent- I hope!!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Honestly, this is completely disappointing if their just throwing their label on a wholesale product. Ive never seen any other marbleized products by LMdB- has anyone else? Now , I'm questioning if this is really one of their brushes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Reija said:


> Wow, if they include totally different products in these boxes, made with lower quality than their actual line sold on their website and elsewhere, it's really disappointing.


They did this last year with the make up remover. It looked like it was being sold wholesale on amazon and when @@LisaLeah reached out this is the response they gave her then. 

 


LisaLeah said:


> They replied and gave (in my opinion) a very honest and transparent response.
> 
> This is what they wrote....
> 
> ...



Hopefully @@Shauna999 will get a good explanation/response too for the background on both products this month.


----------



## ny10011 (Sep 16, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> They did this last year with the make up remover. It looked like it was being sold wholesale on amazon and when @@LisaLeah reached out this is the response they gave her then.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully @@Shauna999 will get a good explanation/response too for the background on both products this month.


Thanks for putting this link up, I joined MUT solely because I was so taken aback on this issue (long time LmdB user, new VIP subscriber). Looking at the website linked I am concerned that not only is a leopard bronzer very similar to last months box (https://leesib.com/shop/makeup/cheeks/bronzers/safari-mineral-bronzer/) but there is a half/half bronzer/blush that looks like Romeo&amp;Juliet by LMdB (https://leesib.com/shop/makeup/cheeks/blush/baby-doll-and-natural-glow-duo-compact/).

More concerningly the liquid eyeshadows just launched by LMdB look so incredibly similar to ones on this website it is eery:

The new LMdB liquid shadows: 

https://instagram.com/p/7OJ5JflZgS/?taken-by=kayla_lemetier

The cheaper liquid shadows:

https://leesib.com/shop/makeup/eyes/eye-shadows/luxury-liquid-shadow/

I understand that alot of companies use white label product, there are wholesaling issues and other big brands share alot in the back end (eg Tom Ford, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder tie ups etc).... BUT LMdB is selling as a small artisan/craft label of high end quality at very high prices. Coming on the back of so much negativity around the brand is just feels really sad and disappointing we are having these conversations. It is a mark of how little trust I now have in the brand that while there isn't any proof that these products are the same, I could well believe it now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2015)

I got a response from LMdB - see below. I greatly appreciate their transparency. I think part of the purpose of the Vip program is to try out new &amp; different formulas to see our reactions as their market. I've definitely learned a lot about the industry as a whole from their response.

"Hello Shauna,

There should never be a concern regarding Le Metier de Beaute products. Any such talk is from less informed beauty consumers who are confused. We direct manufacture over 90% of our products and license over $400MM of R&amp;D patents. This is substantial and much greater then most other brands in the beauty industry. Our products and their performance speak for themselves.

The beauty industry - specifically cosmetics - is 97% - 99% brokered product made by three manufacturers. So many of the department store and specialty store products that you buy, no matter how high end the packaging might seem, are the same formulas you see in mass retailers.

Le Metier de Beaute product does not fall into this situation. We have taken large strides to create our own, unique and dynamic, supply chain. This allows us to own our formulas and produce custom products. Most of our products are actually patented formulations.

The VIP program is different. This is an opportunity for us to trial new formulations, new ideas, pre launch products or get feedback on existing star products. This year we are widening our approach and expanding our trials. We are trying out our own formulas or buying some formulas we like, to see how clients react. We understand that we will receive a wide array of feedback. It's hard to get such a wide and diverse customer base to like everything. Dustin Lujan, our Global Artist, who is overseeing the product selections, is working hard to put together a compelling and challenging program for all of you.

We are sorry if some of the people engaged in the program are disappointed. We are willing to discuss this with them in a one on one fashion. However, we do not, nor would we, partake in online message boards. It's counterproductive to what we are working to accomplish at Le Metier de Beaute.

Hope this helps to give you more perspective. While we appreciate your offer to address concerns or offer perspective to others, we would rather you spend your time enjoying our products.

XO

LMdB"


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting their response. It's a good reminder for me that this program is not only about getting current LMDB products at a killer prices but helping the company with their vision.

I do wish the mailings included an info card that explained why the product(s) that month was selected, what type of feedback they are looking for and where to submit it. I would not normally reach out to them unless my product was broken or defective, so if I knew they were sending us a test product that feedback would be helpful with, I would probably make more of an effort to actually give feedback. Although, if an item is a VIP exclusive or is a pre-release, I probably would not make as much of an effort.

For those of us who were in year 1, it seems that our feedback on their cream shadows was heard loud and clear as I have not seen anything like those enter their line of products at all!! So even though they may not "partake in online message boards",  perhaps they still read them.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> Thanks for posting their response. It's a good reminder for me that this program is not only about getting current LMDB products at a killer prices but helping the company with their vision.
> 
> I do wish the mailings included an info card that explained why the product(s) that month was selected, what type of feedback they are looking for and where to submit it. I would not normally reach out to them unless my product was broken or defective, so if I knew they were sending us a test product that feedback would be helpful with, I would probably make more of an effort to actually give feedback. Although, if an item is a VIP exclusive or is a pre-release, I probably would not make as much of an effort.
> 
> For those of us who were in year 1, it seems that our feedback on their cream shadows was heard loud and clear as I have not seen anything like those enter their line of products at all!! So even though they may not "partake in online message boards", perhaps they still read them.


I totally thought about those cream shadows too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they probably see a lot of feedback from this forum-- I think I may start sending a monthly note to supply them with feedback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ny10011 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you for posting their response - very much appreciated. 

I am not particularly assuaged by it to be honest. The fact that the PRODUCTION of beauty products is centralized by only a couple of key producers/factories is not new news. The fact that packaging is used to differentiate in the beauty halls is not new news. High end brands still design and determine alot of their products and formulas (ie Tom Ford brand does not simply walk into an expo and pick up already produced eyeshadow and simply repackage them while another brand takes the exact same eyeshadow and does the same. Alot of their formula will be based on shared knowledge with other stable brands like B Brown and so on down the line - frankly I am not upset about sharing of resources if the quality is there. I took the time to check this with a couple of friends who work in the industry - they have been brutally honest about how unromantic much of it is but also appalled that anyone would state that 90% of beauty products were merely "brokered" and imply that products were not designed to spec for specific brands). 

Moreover the email response criticized other brands for using brokered product and stating LMdB would never use that in an LMdB product. However it then went on to say that that was exactly what they are doing for the box subscription. I would not have subscribed if I was aware that LMdB was using this as an opportunity to test products that are NOT of its usual standard/production in order to see how 'fans' react. I subscribed because I spend so much on beauty products I thought it would be a way to give me a monthly hit of fun and new products from one of my favorite brands without a trip to the beauty department where I would purchase more through lack of discipline. 

I am fine if LMdB wants to use this as a trial for products and formulations that don't meet its usual production standards -  but they should have stated that as part of the description of the VIP up front and I would have approached this differently.

As said, they have lost alot of support in the blogging fraternity from their past actions, their continual release of kaleidoscopes that used repeat shades under different names became frustrating and my level of interest in the kaleidoscopes really dropped when the quality of choices dropped after the great releases a few years ago. Charleston Girl even mentioned outright that the brand was aware of this lack of faith - Le Métier de Beauté is well aware that they lost some of you along the way during the last few years. Trust me, they are going to rope you back in. I've already jumped back on board. http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2015/06/le-metier-de-beaute-is-back-brand-is.html

It was the reappointment of Dustin that made me think that things were changing for the better at LMdB and pushed me over into subscribing to the box program. Unfortunately I am just too disillusioned at this point I think and speaking for myself (and only myself as I can) I  will look elsewhere from now on as the constant issues have just left me flat and disappointed.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing your information and well thought out views/opinions about this. I do appreciate the fact that they don't try and engage people on message boards etc instead they focus on running their company which they should be doing. I do hope, however, that they take what people say on message boards and beauty blogs into an account when designing future formulations and their products plus the future products released to the VIP program. I'm personally disappointed because I joined to receive products from a very high-end brand at a great price point. I was excited about receiving products from a brand sold at Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman, which are places I don't shop at. I just don't see the product we received last month as being at the level of quality that is something that would be sold at Neiman Marcus. The colors were OK but just the way the glitter shadows are, didn't impress me as being high quality because I have used Chanel, Dior and YSL shadows over the years and their quality is far superior to the palette we received from this box. The quality was more similar to mid to low priced eye shadows. I signed up for this program thinking I'm going to receive high quality products and didn't know I was going to be part of their test user base. Had I known that, I wouldn't have signed up because of the price point. I'm not looking to be anyone's tester at this point especially not at this price point. I can just go and buy any of the shadows from the lines I mentioned above and call it a day because at least I'll know I'm paying for quality and won't be disappointed. This is leaving me with mixed emotions and I really do hope that they sort this thing out and the next products we receive are their actual formulations made with the same high quality ingredients and packaging that is sold at Neiman Marcus and elsewhere and not some random lower quality makeup product lots made just for the people part of this program.


----------



## paperclipcat (Sep 17, 2015)

Hmmm...  I would think that a company such as LMdB would have a PR team.  A message board is a FANTASTIC way to reach out to your customer. (Unfortunately, I now feel like the LMdB doesn't really have the customer in mind)
 
I'm new to the program, but part of the reason I signed up for it is because I thought I was going to get to try great LMdB products for significantly less than if I were to purchase these products at Neiman Marcus.
 
It's disappointing to find out that what I am being sent is a tester, and not an official LMdB product.  I did not sign up to be a tester for the company.  I wanted to explore the existing line. 
 
I absolutely feel slighted by LMdB for sending me a products that another company can afford to sell for $16. I thought I was going to receive "quality, design and craftsmanship in every product." I guess Jill Harth can also use the same tag line for their eyeshadow.


----------



## Bitcat (Sep 18, 2015)

Because it's LMdB, one of my favorite makeup band, I register an account for posting my very first post in Makeuptalk.

I want to echo ny10011, Reija and paperclipcat.

Almost every LMdB product I have amazes me a lot, it really has "quality, design and craftsmanship". I don't know how to put a picture here to show my LMdB collection, but I want to express my love about LMdB. The product speaks. I swaped or sold a lot makeup products of other high-end brands, but never LMdB (and Chantecaille).

This is my second year. I wish I was informed about the trial, with such immature "LMdB products", in the "VIP VAULT" (not "EXPERIMENTAL GUINEA PIG") program of this year before I registered, and then maybe I will plan to buy more those star products directly. Therefore, I feel so disipointed with this year that probably won't register for another next year. Maybe why my feeling is this strong is because I live in a place without a counter of LMdB, and usually I must go abroad or make overseas purchasings to get LMdB. Attending this program is not easy for me, but (regular) LMdB products make me go for it.

Thank you all for sharing information or thoughts in this forum. Thank LMdB for releasing so many wonderful products in the past, and I know there will be more in the future.


----------



## ny10011 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am currently moving &amp; so downsizing my collection (of makeup as well as bags and all sorts.... ah the joys of apartments!). Given the commentary on prices and accessing LMdB here am wondering If anyone is interested in purchasing LMdB kaleidoscopes? I have some that have only been used 1-3 times and are in excellent condition.

I am willing to sell them for $30-$40 and the excellent condition ones include: 
 - Obsidian Odyssey kaleidoscope (limited edition) still selling at Neimans for $95 now

 - Chauvet Pont d'Arc

 - Nouvelle Vague

 - Cheeky Chic

 - After Dark  

Apologies if this is annoying to you all - but before I photograph everything and do a big listing I figured best to talk with LMdB lovers about this and see if anyone was even interested!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 19, 2015)

@@ny10011 it's best to post any sale/swap etc in the classified section of MUT https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/343-buy-sell-trade-swap/


----------



## Hollygirl (Sep 19, 2015)

I must say, I'm a little taken aback that the products sent in the VIP box may or may not be genuine LMBD products. Their response doesn't really make a lot of sense to me. If the goal is for us to provide feedback on products, then why isn't there a standard procedure for us to do so? I've never been solicited for my opinion on any of the products and this is my second year with the subscription. Furthermore, it seems silly for them to send generic products because if those products don't live up to the LMBD name, it weakens the brand. And that begs the question, if the generic can be passed off as an LMBD product, why pay the premium price? Somehow I don't think this is the conclusion LMBD wants anyone to reach.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh man, I just caught up on this thread this morning.  Such interesting conversation going on here; thanks to everyone who did the sleuthing and contacted the company.  I remember the off brand eye makeup remover and their explanation made sense to me at the time, but this seems something completely different.  I didn't resubscribe this year but I would be very upset if I had, since it seems lmdb has at a minimum misled the VIP customers. 

Just a heads up - it's against MUT rules for a company to post here.  Given that some curators of sample boxes have resorted to attacking customers for expressing opinions in public forums, I don't see that rule changing any time soon.  So even if lmdb wanted to come here and respond directly, they wouldn't be allowed.  I do appreciate that they have been really direct/honest with people who have contacted them though.  I am with the poster above though, if their goal is feedback, why did they never once ask for mine during the 12 months I was a member? Seems a little odd...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 21, 2015)

maybe they consider looking at message boards as feedback. who knows. it certainly isn't a way to get the best feedback if it is their approach. And again, it definitely isn't their main objective since there isn't a feedback vehicle.


----------



## tazdvil (Sep 22, 2015)

This shadow is nowhere near the quality I expect from Le Metier. They are muddy and have lots of fallout. I am just not a fan of these or the ones in last month's palette. That is what originally sent up red flags for me. If the purpose is to gain feedback, I would think they would provide us with an avenue to give it. That explanation is lack luster. I am very disappointed this year..... I hope it isn't like this all year long. I may ship it all back and ask for a refund.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 29, 2015)

I actually really liked the shadow sent this month.  I did not experience major fallout and thought it performed well for a baked shadow.  Sometimes baked shadows fade on me by the end of the day, but this one held up well.  I also liked the nuance of color with the blue and bronze.  I also like the brush sent, so overall, no complaints.

LMdB has been sending products that are not part of their regular lineup for several months now (the lip crayons come to mind, for example).  Those I was just so so about, although I've seen comments from people who really liked them.  While I would prefer to receive products from LMdB's products available in store or are going to be released soon, the only products I have not used or thought were subpar since the program started were:  the cream shadows from the first year, the makeup remover (just because it's not something I use), and the Instant Line Perfecting Serum.


----------



## tazdvil (Oct 2, 2015)

I see the color as muddy. It's just not the level of prismatic colors that usually happen when you layer them. I am still not sold, just not my cup of tea. There is a difference of getting items they are considering for their line and items they just slapped a name on; I joined for quality product and this isn't that.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2015)

I love to read the different opinions about this. Being a first year subscriber, I wasn't sure what to think. I'm still not sure what to think but it really helps to hear all opinions both positive and negative. I just wanted to say Thank You all for posting your opinions and different points of view.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm so wondering what will be sent next?  Do you all think they are reading these boards and will adjust?  or still continue on the same path?

I do have to say, I havent tried the product yet but LOVE the brush!


----------



## tazdvil (Oct 3, 2015)

The brush is nice but it's nothing like my other le métier brushes. This brush has a different handle and is crimped where the brush meets the handle completely different. I may take a picture and post it. It doesn't pick up the shadow the same way, but then it is a completely different shadow also..... I'll have to try it with my le métier shadows.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 3, 2015)

I used the brush with the Jouer palette I got in their box and it worked great. It was easy to use.


----------



## tazdvil (Oct 3, 2015)

Even with the mixed emotions from the last couple of boxes, I'm excited to see what we get this month!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 13, 2015)

I just got a shipment notice -- I'm pretty sure it's lmdb-- it says it's from xpedite from MA. Mines set to arrive Thursday-- I'm sure we'll see spoilers tomorrow


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I just got a shipment notice -- I'm pretty sure it's lmdb-- it says it's from xpedite from MA. Mines set to arrive Thursday-- I'm sure we'll see spoilers tomorrow


OH! I was wondering.  Keep forgetting they switched distribution (among other things).  Mine is tomorrow.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone think that the new distribution company has anything to do with the private label items that they've been sending out??


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Does anyone think that the new distribution company has anything to do with the private label items that they've been sending out??


Didn't they actually have new owners or something?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 13, 2015)

I think I remember reading something somewhere over the past couple years on this thread. I think the original owners are still heavily involved ... Maybe they took on investors? I think I read that they hired a new creative director that suppose to be heavily involved with the vip program.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 13, 2015)

My box is due to arrive tomorrow as well!

I was traveling a lot in the past few weeks so I didn't chime in about last months box.

But I was underwhelmed. I was not happy about the Private Label items. At all.

It's one thing to send out a new formulation. It's another to slap your logo on a product that anyone can slap their logo on. There is nothing luxury or proprietary about that.

However I am very open to them making up for it this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 14, 2015)

Box arrived!!!!



Spoiler



It's two gorgeous red lip products

Lip Creme in Cassis
And a new kind of Lip Stick in Currant. (looks like a Bobbi Brown lipstick actually)

Both really beautiful colors. (I haven't swatched them yet though)

I am particularly happy about the Lip Creme. Since I don't usually wear reds,
I find the lip cremes so much more wearable since they are a gloss-lipstick-hybrid.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm happy about this-- I'm hoping I get the same colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm psyched!  This are GORGEOUS in person. I went spoiler free and so happy.  Nice work LMdB!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 15, 2015)

I got the same colors as the ladies above &amp; I love them both. The lipstick also has a bright fruity scent which I like. The color goes on smoothly &amp; I like the formula. I think the colors will compliment all skin tones.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I got the same colors as the ladies above &amp; I love them both. The lipstick also has a bright fruity scent which I like. The color goes on smoothly &amp; I like the formula. I think the colors will compliment all skin tones.


Did you try the lipstick? It seemed very emollient almost like a highly pigmented tinted balm.

I like it!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 15, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you try the lipstick? It seemed very emollient almost like a highly pigmented tinted balm.
> 
> I like it!


Yes, I have it on right now &amp; it's absolutely gorgeous. It's super pigmented &amp; moisturizing. I keep looking at my lips through the reflection of my computer.. They look damn good .. Lol!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Yes, I have it on right now &amp; it's absolutely gorgeous. It's super pigmented &amp; moisturizing. I keep looking at my lips through the reflection of my computer.. They look damn good .. Lol!!!


LOVE IT!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Oct 15, 2015)

Got mine today soooo pretty!!!



Spoiler


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 15, 2015)

I was hoping someone would post a pic so I could live vicariously through you all now that I'm no longer subscribed!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 16, 2015)

My box just arrived, love the lip colors!  I'm a fan of LMdB lip glosses and am happy to have another, especially in a such a vibrant color (all my others are rather sheer/neutral).  Looking forward to trying the lipstick/balm once I've photographed it.  Well done, LMdB!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 16, 2015)

Pics:



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you for the pics!! Looks beautiful! Can't wait to get this. These are not colors I would normally wear but I can't wait to try them


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 19, 2015)

lulubelle107 said:


> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics are always beautiful but these are especially nice!  New lens?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 22, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Your pics are always beautiful but these are especially nice!  New lens?


Same old camera (which is falling apart) - not sure why these turned out so good.  But thank you!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 22, 2015)

Wearing Currant for the first time today - love it!  For such a light balm, it really gives impressive color that wears well.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 31, 2015)

I was scared of these bright red colors but after reading the comments here, I will give them a try. Sounds like they are subtle and the swatches look like very wearable colors for me.

Anyone have any thoughts on what we may get for November?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I was scared of these bright red colors but after reading the comments here, I will give them a try. Sounds like they are subtle and the swatches look like very wearable colors for me.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on what we may get for November?


I was scared of the bright red colors too but after trying the gloss, it was really pretty. The lipstick I can wear if I use it with a very light hand and layer another lipgloss on top. I don't usually wear bright red colors. These are pretty though.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Oct 31, 2015)

I have had my eyes on this subscription for two years. I keep seeing the products show up on eBay. Do you feel like you get your money's worth on this? I would love to know what your thoughts are on this subscription.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Audrey Miles said:


> I have had my eyes on this subscription for two years. I keep seeing the products show up on eBay. Do you feel like you get your money's worth on this? I would love to know what your thoughts are on this subscription.


I've been a subscriber since year 1 &amp; I can say that looking back on the first 2 years, I've definitely gotten my money's worth. I've probably kept 70% of items sent to me &amp; the other 30% I've traded or gifted away. This year so far has not been a good example of what the program has been in the past. Im hoping for some redemption. Overall , their products are top of the line &amp; I truly enjoy being a part of this subscription. I have to admit that a good portion of the enjoyment of this sub is this forum- were a little LMdB family  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Nov 3, 2015)

I would agree that the first two years were amazing. This year is completely different..... COMPLETELY! If it continues to go down the path of sending off brands with their label I will not be re subscribing and may never buy lmdb again and that is horrible because I love their foundation and mascara. I will be on the hunt for a new foundation soon... Any suggestions that are similar?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 3, 2015)

@@tazdvil I am obsessed w/ Kat Von D Lock It foundation for a full coverage. (this stuff is magic)

And Charlotte Tilbury for lighter coverage.

Both reco'd to me by a well respected and super cool make up artist!


----------



## tazdvil (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks! I will try Charlotte Tilbury, I think KVD may be too heavy but I will keep it in mind.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 9, 2015)

We should be getting our boxes this week. I wonder what we will get.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 9, 2015)

I just got a notice that my box has been picked up!

No delivery ETA yet. I would assume Wednesday.

Or in case of a miracle...tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 9, 2015)

I got shipping notice too, it says delivery Wednesday


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine just updated.

It says TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mussical: :mussical: (this emoji is spot on)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Mine just updated.
> 
> It says TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mussical: :mussical: (this emoji is spot on)


Same. I got notification yesterday... will be here today sometime.  Fedex is usually 4 0r 5 ET.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2015)

I got my box but for some reason it is not letting me add a spoiler box.

Something is up w/ this page and it's not letting me access the tool bar at all.

If someone wants me to send them a PM i can do that and then they can post in a spoiler.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 10, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I got my box but for some reason it is not letting me add a spoiler box.
> 
> Something is up w/ this page and it's not letting me access the tool bar at all.
> 
> If someone wants me to send them a PM i can do that and then they can post in a spoiler.


Send it my way and i'll try it. 

Don't forget you can always add the spoiler tags yourself.  Just do [ spoiler ] insert pics/words here [ /spoiler ] but take out the spaces.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2015)

@@lauradiniwilk Sent to you!

Thank you. This website is really acting funky today. I can barely even post!

I am looking forward to discussing the product when everyone gets it. I am actually not sure

how to use !


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 10, 2015)

Here is @@LisaLeah's spoiler:



Spoiler



It's a Liquid Luminizer in Gilded. 1 oz.
Looks like a foundation but it is translucent and just adds a shimmery glow. (so it should work w/ most skin tones)
I am thinking it may work as a primer as well.

And they also sent a foundation brush!

Overall it's a good box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 10, 2015)

Do you guys want me to add spoiler to the title of this thread so you don't need to use the tags or are you happy with it the way it is?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 10, 2015)

YAY!! I'm super excited about trying this product. I use to have something similar by smash box &amp; I recently ran out of it. I used to add a pump to my foundation for night time &amp; during the day I would sparingly apply it to my cheek bones like highlighter.

I'm fine either way - listed spoiler thread or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear it wasn't working for you @@LisaLeah . Glad you and @@lauradiniwilk got it to work. Thanks for posting!! Looking forward to getting this!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2015)

It's so great!  Love it! 

Clearly I am never going to figure out the spoilers and the pictures. Think I need to use a different browser than safari


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 12, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@lauradiniwilk Sent to you!
> 
> Thank you. This website is really acting funky today. I can barely even post!
> 
> ...


I love mixing liquid illuminators with my foundation, excited to add this one to my collection! I've been in an acquiring brushes mood as well, and do not have one shaped like this.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 12, 2015)

The value of the brush is $50 and I'm estimating the luminizer at $45, based on the price of LMdB's liquid bronzer Bella.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 13, 2015)

lulubelle107 said:


> I love mixing liquid illuminators with my foundation, excited to add this one to my collection! I've been in an acquiring brushes mood as well, and do not have one shaped like this.


This is a great idea, to mix the illuminator with the foundation! I got mine yesterday and I'm excited to try this. I tried it on the back of the hand last night and it was really nice. I liked it how easy it was to blend and just melted in the skin.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> This is a great idea, to mix the illuminator with the foundation! I got mine yesterday and I'm excited to try this. I tried it on the back of the hand last night and it was really nice. I liked it how easy it was to blend and just melted in the skin.


I mixed it with the Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation in Nude by Hourglass this morning, and it worked well. Up close (very close) you can see little gold flecks on my face, but it's not obvious from a normal distance.  I'm not sure it would work well as a spot highlighter, but I tend to use powders for that anyhow.  I'm thinking of this one as more along the lines of Armani's Fluid Sheers.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 13, 2015)

I used this today under my foundation. Instead of mixing (which I'll try next) I wanted to try the brush. I used the brush to brush on the illuminator and then I used foundation on top. It gave nice glow. I could see the gold flecks on my skin also, if I looked real close, but they weren't too obvious. I'm interested in trying the mixing with the foundation next. I think I'll use less though. I might have used a bit too much today. The brush worked very well though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

YAY!  Mine came. Love it!  Will post pic in a few..


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

Spoiler



Translucide
Lambent Lip colors (2) - Celestica (gorgeous - with sparkles) and Fembot
Really nice makeup bag with gorgeous silver hardware

YAY! Wonderful month!!



I don't think that Safari allows for spoilers for pics. It's the only browser that I have on this Mac.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

Can someone add "spoilers" to the title?  Or just delete mine.  Safari doesnt allow spoiler on pics


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Can you please describe the shade colors?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can you please describe the shade colors?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


actually i had posted a pic. :/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

Ok, downloaded chrome. Then downloaded the photo again. Hopefully this pic is showing. might be easier to just add "spoilers" to the subject. 



Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> actually i had posted a pic. :/


I got mine too! Really like it!

Question though...



Spoiler



What is the clear lip liner supposed to do? Any ideas?

Otherwise love the colors


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I got mine too! Really like it!
> 
> Question though...
> 
> ...


Similar to this I guess?  It would be really terrific if they would provide some direction:



Spoiler



http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/06/rimmel-moisture-renew-universal-transparent-lip-liner-review.html

Keeps the color in place?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Similar to this I guess?  It would be really terrific if they would provide some direction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I thought it was for as well.

Agree about the directions. Also there was no box this time either! Guess that was because of the bag.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 11, 2015)

December is the month of lippies.. PS LE, RZ, Dec PS &amp; now LMdB ... I was really secretly hoping for a kalaidescope of cheek tints.. Wouldn't that be amazing.. Oh well lippies it is. I've never had a clear liner but my guess is that it helps lipstick not to run/feather into fine lines.. I'm totally into trying out the liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for the spoiler pics @@boxesandboxes !


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do have to say - the colors are gorgeous. 



Spoiler



And it's nice to not get glosses. I rarely get lipsticks


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> That is what I thought it was for as well.
> 
> Agree about the directions. Also there was no box this time either! Guess that was because of the bag.


yeah, and it's a really nice bag too!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Ok, downloaded chrome. Then downloaded the photo again. Hopefully this pic is showing. might be easier to just add "spoilers" to the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added spoilers to the topic name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## smartorange1 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm not a fan of this month as I don't really use lip stuff and I got a similar if not exact bag a couple of months ago as a GWP at Neimans. and no idea what this translucide is?? directions please if it's something not obvious. I was kind of expecting a bigger gift as it's holiday month. I've been a member for two years, I don't think I'll be subscribing next year.


----------



## Lisakufner (Dec 12, 2015)

I can't see the spoiler pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emmny (Dec 12, 2015)

I see "You do not have permission to view this attachment." when I try to view the picture.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 13, 2015)

It's weird. why were my pictures deleted? I uploaded them 2 times.  Did one of the mods delete?  i had it in spoilers the last time.....


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> It's weird. why were my pictures deleted? I uploaded them 2 times.  Did one of the mods delete?  i had it in spoilers the last time.....


How weird. I don't think they were deleted. When I go in the post and look now, the images are not there. Are you hitting attach after uploading the image? That's the only thing I can think of why the images don't show after. Once the images have been attached, they don't go away and can be seen even if editing the post. I looked at the post and the images are not there. Would you mind uploading and attaching one more time please?


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> How weird. I don't think they were deleted. When I go in the post and look now, the images are not there. Are you hitting attach after uploading the image? That's the only thing I can think of why the images don't show after. Once the images have been attached, they don't go away and can be seen even if editing the post. I looked at the post and the images are not there. Would you mind uploading and attaching one more time please?


@@boxesandboxes, I had our development team look at the post and looks like the picture you uploaded is now showing. How weird. Thanks so much for uploading. Sorry there was some kind of technical glitch. They are looking into it further but at least it's showing now. Strange.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 13, 2015)

No, they were there for a while.  I didnt do anything.  

EDIT: Oh, you said it is NOW showing (as opposed to "not" showing).  All good!  Glad to share...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 15, 2015)

The lip colors are both really pretty, but didn't we just get two lip products in October?  It would seem like we should have got a blush or some other makeup item since we just got lipsticks.

I am hoping to get at least 1 kaleidoscope this year as this is the first time I have subscribed.

So far I have only used last months liquid luminizer thing.  I haven't used anything else I have gotten.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The lip colors are both really pretty, but didn't we just get two lip products in October?


I'm still waiting for mine but I was thinking the same thing about lip colors. A blush would have been great!


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 15, 2015)

I am not a fan of the bright pink lip color. Does anyone have a swatch?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2015)

The hot pink has a little shimmer/frost to it-- I'm not a fan. I gave both to my mom but I'll try to get a swatch of it for you (my mom is a lil tech savvy &amp; I think I can walk her through texting me a pic.. Lol) . I like the July crayons better &amp; the red set soooo much better. I hate complaining &amp; sounding ungrateful but year 3 so far has been uneventful. I've given everything away except the red set.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn't swatch the pink but it looks fairly unwearable. Like a bright bubble gum pink? I'm fair and in my 40s for God's sake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 16, 2015)

And @@Shauna999, I agree, this year has been not so great.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 16, 2015)

I put the pink on top of the darker lipstick and it made a really nice combo fyi.

Neither of the shades are great for me on there own.


----------



## tazdvil (Dec 17, 2015)

FYI, the packaging is nothing like any Le Metier lipstick I've ever seen........ again, I feel like it's a slap the name on and send..... Strangely enough, outside of the name on it, it looks like Ulta's gift with purchase lipsticks..... I'm interested to compare the quality of those and these.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, thanks for posting @@tazdvil!! Looks so similar.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 18, 2015)

I am so sad about the direction this sub has taken with all of the off-label stuff.  I didn't sub this year, but wanted to come back in the future...unless something changes, I can't justify re-subscribing. 

If anyone has the Ulta ones to compare, I'd be interested in seeing a side by side.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Dec 18, 2015)

I, too, agree this year has not been a good one at all for this sub.  Seems like we are getting cheaper items that aren't in the Le Metier line.  Where are they getting these things from?  I can't imagine they're made especially for us Vault subscribers.  I think it was August we received that nice serum that wasn't on the market yet.  That was great!  Everything else, not so much.


----------



## smooches (Dec 18, 2015)

I was really hoping for a kaliedescope for the holidays. this is my first time subbing to this box and i think the last.


----------



## iamijh (Dec 18, 2015)

This is my second year subscribing the LMDB VIP Vault as it is one of my favorites lines. So far I am disappointed. It is not remotely close to what it was previously, and there is nothing "VIP" about it. I agree with posters who suggest that this subscription has become a vault of knock-offs. I have purchased this line in department stores and, except for the serum, the products do not resemble what is available in retailers. Last year we received a Kaleidoscope right away and generally there was a note included that informed members what was enclosed. For the holidays they put in much more effort. Very disappointing. It's an expensive subscription and I will not renew next year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartorange1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Not only have the products gone downhill in this subscription but they don't even come at the beginning of the months...


----------



## paperclipcat (Jan 3, 2016)

As I posted before, this is my first time, and I've decided it's my last. Almost ALL of the products we've received have some sort of glitter in it, it's ridiculous. The lipsticks have chunky glitter and are completely unwearable for me and I feel like the luminizer was a joke- it is a body glitter. The serum in it is comfortable, but i would look absolutely crazy if I put that on my face for work. I really feel duped by LMDB.

FYI- I have an ulta lipstick but in the gold packaging and it's fantastic.. For like 3 bucks.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have to say that I'm disappointed as well this being my first year. I will not resubscribe unless they make drastic changes. I understand that with makeup it's hard to find products/shades that can appeal to many and maybe I should have thought twice before subbing. I love Jouer for giving an option to sign up for either warm or cool depending on your preference. I really wish LMDB would allow us to make a choice on the colors (bright vs muted or warm vs cool or something like that). I personally don't care for strong colors so the red lip colors won't work for me. They work ok layered but I'm usually not patient enough to layer. I like to just apply and go. I've used many high-end products over the years and I'm not sure the LMDB quality is up to par. Maybe the formulations they sell through Neiman Marcus are different from what we are getting as subscribers. Not sure, just wondering about the quality of the products we have received so far this year. The quality is ok, it just doesn't scream very high-end to me.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 3, 2016)

This is my first year too, and my last. I was watching the last 2 years all the wonderful things people received and I was so excited to join. I just don't feel like anything we have received this year even compares to the previous years. I wish I had never signed up. All I can hope for is that they may send better things these last 7 months of this years subscription, but I won't hold my breath


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah, I wouldn't hold my breath. They don't seem to care that they are losing regular customers. I can say I haven't purchased anything from their lines since this whole garbage shower started. I should have known when they sent the lip crayons.... The packaging was cheap plastic and nothing like their regular packaging..... I've even switched foundations at this point. I haven't used anything outside of trying them.... Honestly, last month's lipsticks and lip liner are still in the bag they came in. After a couple of Washes the brush is kinda poky. Just a wash of a year...... This customer no longer trusts the brand to stand behind its product.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried the lip liner and before I got to line my lips fully, the end broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Maybe I was pressing too hard or something not sure. I haven't tried sharpening it yet.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 12, 2016)

So i have a packaging coming tomorrow.

Fingers crossed it is something worthy of the LMdB name.


----------



## paperclipcat (Jan 12, 2016)

Got mine. I'm disappointed, again. IF this actually is a real LMDB product, then I'm sorry but it smells like fish. I didn't even want to try it because I'm not interested in the colors, again. I feel like we get the rejects- especially since a LMDB kaleidoscope was in the Golden globes goodie bags this year.

I'm going to be writing an email to them and letting them know how disappointed I am.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 12, 2016)

paperclipcat said:


> Got mine. I'm disappointed, again. IF this actually is a real LMDB product, then I'm sorry but it smells like fish. I didn't even want to try it because I'm not interested in the colors, again. I feel like we get the rejects- especially since a LMDB kaleidoscope was in the Golden globes goodie bags this year.
> 
> I'm going to be writing an email to them and letting them know how disappointed I am.


I'm scared now to ask what you received


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 12, 2016)

paperclipcat said:


> Got mine. I'm disappointed, again. IF this actually is a real LMDB product, then I'm sorry but it smells like fish. I didn't even want to try it because I'm not interested in the colors, again. I feel like we get the rejects- especially since a LMDB kaleidoscope was in the Golden globes goodie bags this year.
> 
> I'm going to be writing an email to them and letting them know how disappointed I am.


oh no, this doesn't sound good. Thanks for sharing your thoughts @@paperclipcat!


----------



## Foodwinelover (Jan 12, 2016)

paperclipcat said:


> Got mine. I'm disappointed, again. IF this actually is a real LMDB product, then I'm sorry but it smells like fish. I didn't even want to try it because I'm not interested in the colors, again. I feel like we get the rejects- especially since a LMDB kaleidoscope was in the Golden globes goodie bags this year.
> 
> I'm going to be writing an email to them and letting them know how disappointed I am.[/quote
> 
> Can you please give us more details?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 12, 2016)

Got my box and it's a real LMdB product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



It's lipsticks again but made for the VIP program and in the classic LMdb silver bullet packaging.

SInce I can never have enough lipsticks I am happy with it.
The shades are really nice and different then the colors they have been sending out.

Emerge - is a rosy pink that is very wearable
Burnished - a soft bronze with a touch of peach. I like it and don't have a lippie like it.
They were designed to be layered together or worn alone according to the
info card that came in the box. So thumbs up for an info card also.

I am wearing both of them now and they feel very hydrating.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks @@LisaLeah for the spoiler- Im so glad that your happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just am at a loss for words for what this sub has morphed into. It used to be my #1 favorite, now I dread its arrival. It's sad &amp; disappointing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 12, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Thanks @@LisaLeah for the spoiler- Im so glad that your happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just am at a loss for words for what this sub has morphed into. It used to be my #1 favorite, now I dread its arrival. It's sad &amp; disappointing.


I agree with you. It feels like a completely different company than what it was.

It's really a shame.

I am ok with this month, mostly because I feel like we got an authentic product.

Which is ridiculous...we should always get an authentic product!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 12, 2016)

LisaLeah said:


> Got my box and it's a real LMdB product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are gorgeous indeed.  Does yours "sound" funny?  Like something rattling in them?  Both mine do.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 13, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> they are gorgeous indeed.  Does yours "sound" funny?  Like something rattling in them?  Both mine do.


Nope. They sound fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 14, 2016)

I got mind today. The lipstick colors are very pretty and colors I will wear. I am disappointed that this is the 3 box that had lip products. I would like to try their other products so I hope we get some variety in the boxes for the rest of the subscription.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 14, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got mind today. The lipstick colors are very pretty and colors I will wear. I am disappointed that this is the 3 box that had lip products. I would like to try their other products so I hope we get some variety in the boxes for the rest of the subscription.


I feel the same way--- can you tell me if the lipsticks have frost in them? If yes, mine are going up for swap. I love the (3) mini lipsticks from PS last month- those are totally my kinda colors.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 14, 2016)

They look to have a frost to them especially the bronze one. The pink one looks more like a flat cream with just a little shimmer. I haven't swatched them yet it's just my observation from looking at them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 14, 2016)

Agree. There is no frost in the rosy/ pink. But the bronze has a frost to it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I feel the same way--- can you tell me if the lipsticks have frost in them? If yes, mine are going up for swap. I love the (3) mini lipsticks from PS last month- those are totally my kinda colors.


I like the 3 mini lipsticks from PS as well. I'm kind of worried about getting these. I hope they will work.


----------



## fabgirl (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm sorry to rain on anyone's parade if you enjoy this month buy this subscription has become a joke. Yet ANOTHER month of a peachy beige and a bright pink. This is the same as last month, which is the same as the two pink/coral peach lip crayons, which is the same as the two stupid lip glosses. It's wintertime!!! Seriously. Id try to swap it but there areally no takers. This used to be my favorite brand but now I question all of their products. I literally cannot wait until this year is over. What an absolute disappointment. They have lost a serious and loyal customer, but they clearly do not care. Resubscribe for next year? Hell, no. Not a chance.


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 15, 2016)

fabgirl said:


> I'm sorry to rain on anyone's parade if you enjoy this month buy this subscription has become a joke. Yet ANOTHER month of a peachy beige and a bright pink. This is the same as last month, which is the same as the two pink/coral peach lip crayons, which is the same as the two stupid lip glosses. It's wintertime!!! Seriously. Id try to swap it but there areally no takers. This used to be my favorite brand but now I question all of their products. I literally cannot wait until this year is over. What an absolute disappointment. They have lost a serious and loyal customer, but they clearly do not care. Resubscribe for next year? Hell, no. Not a chance.


I am right there with you. I used Le Metier before this sub and have participated from box 1. I am no longer a le Metier customer in the sub or out of the sub, once this year ends. I am surprised we haven't recieved mascara, cheek tints, or the glow mask/peel. I know they are expensive but they were holy grails for me. I moved myself to Guirlaine. I am very unhappy with the direction this has gone and it will take A LOT for me to return as a customer. So disappointed because they used to be a very personal touch kind of company and that's what I liked about it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 15, 2016)

I am definitely disappointed too with this sub. So may lip products is not my idea of trying out products from a brand that has so many things that it could send out. That gold liquid luminiizer we got, it separates in the container when it sits. Mine turns white at the top 1/2 inch of the bottle with the gold settling at the bottom. This would suggest it is not a well formulated product. I don't want to use it anymore.

I will not subscribe again unless these last 6 months improve dramatically. There better be some "wow" products coming, or I am out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 15, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I am definitely disappointed too with this sub. So may lip products is not my idea of trying out products from a brand that has so many things that it could send out. That gold liquid luminiizer we got, it separates in the container when it sits. Mine turns white at the top 1/2 inch of the bottle with the gold settling at the bottom. This would suggest it is not a well formulated product. I don't want to use it anymore.


Mine too!  never opened it and looked one day and it sat like that.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Mine too! never opened it and looked one day and it sat like that.


Mine too! I was disappointed to see that. It definitely doesn't give me the impression of a high-end product like I thought this line/products would be like. I can't picture this product being sold at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 15, 2016)

Reija said:


> Mine too! I was disappointed to see that. It definitely doesn't give me the impression of a high-end product like I thought this line/products would be like. I can't picture this product being sold at Neiman Marcus.


I used it a few times last month and picked it up the other day and thought, "yuk". It just looks gross all separated like that


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 15, 2016)

Actually, what is happening is that this VIP program is making me think the 'real' brand of Le Metier de Beaute is actually going downhill.  By them skirting costs and producing low end items to satisfy the program, I now think that the products in the high end shops must also be cutting corners.  Like the whole brand has gone downhill.  Why did they even open up this program again?  The first few times were to raise awareness. I don't think this is the type of awareness they were trying to raise.  There is no feedback option.  only this time was there some sort of descriptor.  Baffling...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 15, 2016)

Reija said:


> Mine too! I was disappointed to see that. It definitely doesn't give me the impression of a high-end product like I thought this line/products would be like. I can't picture this product being sold at Neiman Marcus.


I don't believe the luminizer was ever sold as a stand alone product, but there was one in another shade that was a GWP at one of the department stores.  

Regarding product separation, I have a Giorgio Armani liquid blush that separates when it sits for a long time.  I can't say it made me think it was poorly formulated, but just the nature of the ingredients used. What I do wish LMdB would do consistently with the products sent in the VIP program is include an ingredients list.  Sometimes they do, most times they don't.  I like to see what I'm putting on my face/body, plus it at least gives me a ballpark idea on the quality/uniqueness of the product.

I am disappointed as well with another month of lip products.  I was under the impression that LMdB had brought Dustin Lujan back to LMdB (per a post from the Best in Beauty blog http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2015/06/le-metier-de-beaute-is-back-brand-is.html), and I believe he was supposed to curate the VIP program.  

I do get the impression that the brand has been slipping and losing traction with it's base market for a while (hence bringing Dustin Lujan back), some of whom were none to happy when LMdB started the VIP subscription program to start with.  They thought it cheapened the image of the brand.  From my recollection LMdB's stated purpose with the program, in the first year at least, was to reward faithful customers by giving them access to products both old and new at a deeply discounted price.  I never thought that was a sustainable model in the long run, and what we may be seeing with them developing products strictly for VIP now is a step down in quality from the core line products in an effort to reign in cost.   Pure speculation on my part, but given I cannot see how they will make a profit on the VIP program if they include only core line products, it makes sense to me.  

I also thought it was rather strange that they started with the kaleidoscope 3 month subscription and then scrapped it within a year or so.  I purchased the last iteration and got 3 eye kaleidoscopes (all very nice), but they had originally said it would be a face/eye/lip coordinated trio.  No explanation was given and they never offered that subscription again.  Also, I think it's interesting that the Beauty Vault site no longer features bundled sets like they used to.  Who knows, maybe that's an indication they are doing better with in store sales and do not have to entice people with value priced bundles.  

/long post


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jan 15, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> they are gorgeous indeed. Does yours "sound" funny? Like something rattling in them? Both mine do.


One of mine does... Sounds/feels like a weight came loose in it... Ugh I'm so upset that I signed up this year and I don't think it's going to get better... So sad after the first 2 years being so amazing! Has anyone thought about contacting their card company to see if anything can be done?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 15, 2016)

Hshaw05 said:


> One of mine does... Sounds/feels like a weight came loose in it... Ugh I'm so upset that I signed up this year and I don't think it's going to get better... So sad after the first 2 years being so amazing! Has anyone thought about contacting their card company to see if anything can be done?


both of mine are like that. I couldn't even gift it to anyone like that. they would think "cheap knockoff"


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 16, 2016)

I got mine today. After trying the lipsticks on, there is no way these are going to work for me. The formula felt nice and smooth but the frost/glitter is just too much for me. I tried layering as the card suggested and it wasn't much better. The end result reminded me of some natural lipsticks I've tried that have a similar look and consistency. They just don't look and feel high end to me (compared to Chanel, Guerlain, YSL etc. The packaging was ok but the formula isn't for me. I guess these would work for summer time better with a tanned skin and with a gloss layered on top. These are just kind of odd colors for January to be sending out. If this was a June box then maybe. It just seems to me that this service doesn't seem to have any rhyme or reason how they are sending these products out. At least they don't seem to be following the seasons and getting repeated lip products is odd too. They have other products too so why so many lip products back to back?


----------



## paperclipcat (Jan 16, 2016)

Reija said:


> They have other products too so why so many lip products back to back?


I feel like we're getting the leftovers that didn't sell (bubblegum pinks) or cheap dupes they're considering releasing in the future.

The way they're treating this subscription service makes me think that the company isn't doing too well.


----------



## Lisakufner (Jan 17, 2016)

This is my first year subscribing to this box. I was so excited to try this luxury brand! I have been dissatisfied every single month. I liked the magnetic palette we got the first month but not the eye shadow or bronzer. I have since gotten rid of them along with the lipstick and gloss we received the next month. The liquid illuminizer is not my shade and has separated in the bottle and now too many lip products when the brand offers so much more. I hope the next 6 months are better, but I'm not counting on it. I won't be giving this company anymore of my money!


----------



## iamijh (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, like most of you, I received the latest shipment yesterday and was shocked to see yet more lip products. It wouldn't be so bad if the colors weren't more of the same - honestly, how many pink shades does one need? - and for a woman over 50 with my skin tone they simply look awful. One should not have to layer 2,3,4 colors of lipstick to create a decent, wearable color. What's worse? The packaging. When I picked up the lipstick they rattled like a baby-rattle. The inserts that hold the lip color are such a loose fit they rattle back and forth, smearing the sides and pitting the lipsticks. This also means that I have to apply them, if I were to use them, very carefully as not to break them off. Alas this confirms what I suspected; I believe LMDB is using knock-offs and/or rejected product to pawn off to their VIP Vault customers. They should know by now that many repeat customers are excited about products like the kaleidoscope, yet not a single one so far. Even if there were one sent, I am afraid that the contents in it would be cut-rate as well. This last shipment has sealed its fate. I will not renew next year. Like you all, I don't like to be such a negative ninny about these things, but this year has been a low-quality year. I have emailed them about it and have yet to receive a response. It appears as though LMDB simply does not care about providing great quality products to their VIP Vault customers any longer. So sad. It was such a wonderful product at one time. Having said all this, I am open to recommendations to other beauty subscription for the 2016/2017 year. Thank you for letting me vent, and a happy belated New Year to all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 23, 2016)

I just realized that the shipping changed from ups to smart post. It almost feels like they are losing financial traction and the subscription is taking a hit. I just wish they were upfront about the subscription changing because I would have passed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2016)

iamijh said:


> What's worse? The packaging. When I picked up the lipstick they rattled like a baby-rattle. The inserts that hold the lip color are such a loose fit they rattle back and forth, smearing the sides and pitting the lipsticks. This also means that I have to apply them, if I were to use them, very carefully as not to break them off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine were the same. I never bothered to reach out to them as it all seems downhill.  Did you get a response. I am afraid to try and use it. It likely would break. Both of mine were like this...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 9, 2016)

Well it's almost time to receive our February box. Crossing fingers that we get something awesome this month. I really hope they have been reading here how disappointing the boxes have been thus far this year. I really want a kaleidoscope.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2016)

I would love a kaleidoscope also. It's one of the main reasons I signed up for the program. I really hope this program will show some value soon. So far it's been disappointing and not what I would except from a high-end brand.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 9, 2016)

That is why I signed up too. I saw all the great things received from the last two years so I signed up. Now I regret that decision. I could have spent the $348 on something else.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm with you ladies. I keep on hoping &amp; giving them the benefit of a doubt that they'll redeem themselves.


----------



## iamijh (Feb 12, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Mine were the same. I never bothered to reach out to them as it all seems downhill.  Did you get a response. I am afraid to try and use it. It likely would break. Both of mine were like this...


I am sorry to hear that. It is not right that they are skimping on quality like this. To answer your question, (pardon the tardy response) no, I have not received a response to any of the emails I have sent regarding the shipments. However, their lack of responsiveness will not prevent me from emailing them again if the Feb. shipment is as dismal as the previous shipments. Fingers crossed that they get their act together.


----------



## paperclipcat (Feb 17, 2016)

So have any of you ladies received tracking info? I haven't received anything yet and I'm usually one of the firsts on this sub to get it - it seems later than usual, no?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 17, 2016)

Total crickets here &amp; yes, seems late this month! This year they seem to be shipping later &amp; later each month which that part doesn't really bother me. I'm just hoping for a fabulous new LMdB treat to fall in love with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have never received a tracking email notification, it just shows up. I hope someone gets theirs soon so we can see. I really hope it's something good.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 17, 2016)

The same here. I don't get shipment notifications either. Hope we get a good one this month.


----------



## paperclipcat (Feb 18, 2016)

I received an email before (I think it was Nav-something something). It definitely wasn't a shipping company I was familiar with, but I would receive it about a day before it actually arrived, and I think it was around the 12th of the month. Oh well, I don't mind waiting as long as it's a good box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 18, 2016)

OH! I got my package last night. Just back from vacation. Figured everyone had theirs already


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> OH! I got my package last night. Just back from vacation. Figured everyone had theirs already


Can you let us know what you got?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok, here goes....



Spoiler



Peau Vierge Anti-aging Complexe - tinted treatment

The award winner! Mine is shade 02. 1 fl oz (30 ml). Gorgeous packaging.

Looks like this: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Peau-Vierge-Anti-Aging-Complexe-SPF-18-1-0-oz/prod98720054/p.prod

Also, Angled foundation blush (in lovely pouch)

There's a card included with descriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 18, 2016)

This sounds exciting!! Thanks @boxesandboxes-- I hope you had some fun in the sun on your trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks so much for posting @@boxesandboxes! I'm finally excited to get this months box and try these. Hope your vacation was really relaxing!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 18, 2016)

I guess I kept my fingers crossed long enough of hopes for a great product. It's a good one and great value,. Finally feeling a bit better about this sub, let's hope they keep it up


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 18, 2016)

Sounds amazing! I think we received this before in a tube form. I love it so I am happy to get this!


----------



## paperclipcat (Feb 18, 2016)

Got mine today! I got the 02 color as well, I'm really excited to try this because it sounds like a product I would enjoy, and wear often. Luckily the 02 will match me I think.

I feel like the brush is very similar to the one we received with our luminizer, I need to dig that out to compare.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 18, 2016)

paperclipcat said:


> I feel like the brush is very similar to the one we received with our luminizer, I need to dig that out to compare.


I thought that too.  But sadly wasn't sure where mine was located so i didnt say anything in the post.


----------



## Cvb1212 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow!  I am so excited with this month's box.  We received the tube version of this last year, and I LOVE it.  I still have some left, was worried about running out.  I get compliments every time I wear it, and I wear it alone, no make-up.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 20, 2016)

Mine will be here today. Actually excited to get it and look forward to trying it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 20, 2016)

I got mine &amp; this is a fabulous product. It totally gives you a glow but I love that it doesn't cover up the natural beauty of your skin.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 20, 2016)

Mine arrived so I will try it out tomorrow. The foundation brush is the same one we got with that gold luminiizer, but this one came in a velvet pouch.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 21, 2016)

Great month!  I like the foundation brush so am happy to have another one.


----------



## smartorange1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Well....extremely thrilled with this product and this month for a change. This is actually the first product I purchased from LMDB about 5 years ago and is what sparked my interest in their products.

Out of the last two years, my favorite products have been the skincare products and kalaidascopes.  I wish they would do more skin care products.

COnfused as to why they put in a foundation brush when we already got one a couple a months ago in the same subscription year but whatever, it's a full size solid product i'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iamijh (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmmm, I am a bit concerned that I have not received this month's box yet. It appears as though it has shipped and people have received theirs. Am excited about what's in the box, because it sounds like it may be the excellent Peau Vierge Anti-aging Complexe. Love, love that product. Now if it would just get here


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2016)

I just got mine today. Seems like mine came late too. I'm excited about using this so this month is so much better! Hope you get your soon @@iamijh!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2016)

The anti-aging product we got this month is amazing. I used it today under makeup and I don't think my skin has ever looked this good. It was really easy to apply too with the brush. I'm really happy with this month's selection and the value. The product retails for $125 and .the brush is $50.


----------



## Havasuchp (Feb 23, 2016)

I still haven't received mine. I was wondering if it came Fed ex, or smartpost like last time? Has anyone else not received theirs yet, or am I the only one?


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2016)

It came Ups but it's possible that the post office delivered- sorry I didn't pay attention. I just received mine a couple days ago &amp; usually I get mine a day after our NY gals. Try signing up for ups my choice - free service- see if it's on your delivery calender in route. Hope it comes soon .. If not contact LMdB- I've had great experiences with their CS, they'll make it right!


----------



## Havasuchp (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply. I am in California and never get notices that it has shipped or any tracking information. I just try to gauge delivery times by when others get theirs.


----------



## hicharbo (Feb 24, 2016)

Havasuchp said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I am in California and never get notices that it has shipped or any tracking information. I just try to gauge delivery times by when others get theirs.


I'm in San Diego and I just got my box yesterday.  Hope yours will be there soon!


----------



## iamijh (Feb 29, 2016)

I finally received my box, and I could not be happier. This is the product that started it all for me years ago. I believe it to be one of their finest products. I have used it ever since I purchased it for the first time nearly 10 years ago. It makes the skin look like perfection. Well done LMDB! This is what a LMDB subscription is all about - outstanding products and great value.


----------



## iamijh (Feb 29, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> It came Ups but it's possible that the post office delivered- sorry I didn't pay attention. I just received mine a couple days ago &amp; usually I get mine a day after our NY gals. Try signing up for ups my choice - free service- see if it's on your delivery calender in route. Hope it comes soon .. If not contact LMdB- I've had great experiences with their CS, they'll make it right!


Thank you for the tip, Shauna999. I will give that a try and hopefully the boxes will arrive around the same time at the east coast ladies.


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 29, 2016)

I STILL haven't gotten mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this used to come like clockwork on the first of the month.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 4, 2016)

I got a shipping notice from UPS that my March box has shipped. It's coming early this month and I am hoping for something good


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 4, 2016)

I got an email also. Should have it by next weekend.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 8, 2016)

Mine came last night. going downstairs to pick it up...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 8, 2016)

Ooh, beautiful!  



Spoiler



Trompe L'oeil illuminating powder. Full Size (.49 oz). It includes a lovely description card with pro tips. Gorgeous silver packaging with red lettering.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 10, 2016)

I should get mine on Saturday. Excited to get it. Looks like another great product. Hope the remaining 4 boxes continue to have nice items.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 11, 2016)

I got my box and I seriously LOVE this product!

The shade is gorgeous as a luminizer (they reco applying it over blush)

Or as a shadow base. (another LMDB suggestion)

It's beautiful and this will get used frequently!

Good month!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

I hope mine gets here soon! Sounds exciting for this month. I just used the base today we got last month under a foundation and it smooths and gives my skin glow unlike any other product I've used. This stuff is amazing. Can't wait to try the product that is coming this month!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 11, 2016)

The last 2 months are the greatest example of why I love this brand &amp; their VIP program. Their skin products just melt into my face &amp; give me that dewy glowing skin aka skin in my 20s look. I havent tried this months product yet- I plan on trying it tomorrow when I have some time to play. I wonder how it measures up to the highlighter that we received last year.. I'm excited to try it out tomorrow


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 12, 2016)

I got my box today. The packaging of this product is so nice. I will give try it tomorrow and I hope I like it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 12, 2016)

I am happy the last 2 months have been great. If it continues for the remaining months I will consider signing up for another year


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 15, 2016)

Yay, I am so happy for you all that LMDB is turning this sub back around!!!  It's about time!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2016)

I absolutely love the highlighter. I'm very happy with the last two months. They are definitely making it better. Hope it continues. Here is a picture


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 17, 2016)

Reija said:


> I absolutely love the highlighter. I'm very happy with the last two months. They are definitely making it better. Hope it continues. Here is a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm OBSESSED with this highlighter- it's absolutely stunning! I've tried so many highlighters &amp; it's like where have you been all my life LMdB .. Love Love!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 17, 2016)

I really like this highlighter too! I've used it everyday since I got it.


----------



## tazdvil (Mar 20, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm OBSESSED with this highlighter- it's absolutely stunning! I've tried so many highlighters &amp; it's like where have you been all my life LMdB .. Love Love!!


Agreed, this highlighter is amazing! I've never seen anything, in their line, like it.


----------



## Havasuchp (Mar 20, 2016)

I am in Northern California, is anyone still waiting to receive theirs on the west coast? Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 6, 2016)

I feel bad that I'm even thinking this but it seems like the months we get labeled garbage from le metier are the months they ship later. Last month we received that highlighter but it was shipped first thing last month..... With it being almost a month in, I'm going to be pleasantly surprised if it's not a labeled aftermarket item.


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 6, 2016)

I meant a week into the month.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 6, 2016)

I got a shipping alert from UPS that mine is on the way which is early since most of the time mine doesn't ship until mid month.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Apr 6, 2016)

I have shipping too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine is set to arrive on Saturday- I'm sure we'll have spoilers before then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 7, 2016)

I got shipping notice yesterday, also. That's what brought it to mind. Hopefully it's fantastic!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 7, 2016)

Mine is out for delivery!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed. i could use a little fabulous today.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 7, 2016)

Box arrived....



Spoiler



It's a quad compact of 4 matte brow powders.

I originally thought that they were matte shadows and I may use them that way instead.

They would make good mattes for a neutral eye.
The formula feels really nice and smooth and not the least bit chalky.
The actual compact though is very cheaply made, with a tiny little brow brush rattling around on the bottom of the compact.

But it seems like it may be a good product formula in "not yet ready for public appearance" packaging


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks @lisaleah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many brow products but I'm always up for trying new ones.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 7, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Thanks @lisaleah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have so many brow products but I'm always up for trying new ones.


Interested in seeing how you think they compare to other products like it.

I am going to use them as eyeshadows. I am matte shadow obsessed.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm looking forward to getting this. I'm always interested in trying new brow products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks so much for posting @@LisaLeah!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2016)

yeah its really cute


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2016)

LisaLeah said:


> Interested in seeing how you think they compare to other products like it.
> 
> I am going to use them as eyeshadows. I am matte shadow obsessed.


I've been using a smash box trio &amp; the two faced palette from PS - I really like the too faced palette &amp; the packaging is too cute. I'm interested to see how this one compares, I'll let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good suggestion to try as eye shadow too. I like matte shadows... I swear they make my eyes stand out more. It helps to define our natural beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 8, 2016)

finally a brow product! i've never hit pan for any of the brow powders i have but always open for more!


----------



## iamijh (Apr 14, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday. I am pretty new to the eyebrow thing, and in the last year purchased the Tom Ford brow liner as I venture into addressing that area. For an eyebrow newbie, the TF liner is easy to use. I too thought the LMDB April shipment was eyeshadow, until I read the card (thank you LMDB for finally including the info cards with the products). I am going to try it out as brow liner, and if that doesn't work for me than I will use it as eye shadow - the shades are perfect for me in that respect. I agree with a previous post, the packaging leaves much to be desired; pretty goofy with that tiny brush rattling around in there. However, ultimately it appears as though the product itself is of solid LMDB quality. Compared to the first few months, so far they have picked up their game a bit. Let's hope they continue to do so for the remainder of the VIP period, and that there is a kaleidoscope in the near future.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a side note, loved the box last month, and have used the product almost everyday.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Mine arrived also. I'm looking forward to trying this. I'm not good with doing my brows but I'll give it a try with this. I agree with you all regards to the packaging. This is not something I would except from a high-end line.


----------



## tazdvil (Apr 14, 2016)

Reija said:


> Mine arrived also. I'm looking forward to trying this. I'm not good with doing my brows but I'll give it a try with this. I agree with you all regards to the packaging. This is not something I would except from a high-end line.


It's because it isn't high end line. The compact they sent is another slap a name on and send. The Le Metier compacts I have are more of a rubberized texture with a silver button to pop it open. There is also no bottom part of the compact because the puff sits on top of a clear shield. The type font is much larger and bulkier. I feel like they sent a couple of months of good product and send a couple of not good. Just my opinion. I didn't get the little brush in my compact at all. Interesting powders though. Not sure I'll get much use out of them; I like Le Metier's brow pencils.


----------



## iamijh (Apr 16, 2016)

I agree. None of my LMDB in store purchases resemble most of this year's VIP products, and they certainly do not rattle or are loose in their packaging. For most months I feel like LMDB has played me for a fool this year.. Personally, I am ready for this subscription to be over so I can try something new. Any subscription suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## sanaenver (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone not using their highlighter or the tinted cream, ping me and I will be willing to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I subbed to this for a year but in the end the bad months were outweighing the good ones so I stopped - looks like they are picking up again. Might be worth to sub again next year.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 21, 2016)

sanaenver said:


> Anyone not using their highlighter or the tinted cream, ping me and I will be willing to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I subbed to this for a year but in the end the bad months were outweighing the good ones so I stopped - looks like they are picking up again. Might be worth to sub again next year.


which months? I can go and look at my stash. i think I havent been using most of my items


----------



## sanaenver (Apr 21, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> which months? I can go and look at my stash. i think I havent been using most of my items


I think that would be February and March? The highlighter compact and the Peau Vierge tinted moisturizer.


----------



## sanaenver (May 3, 2016)

I saw the VIP subscriptions for this year are open. Anyone signing up? What is the general consensus - worth it to sign up or skip?


----------



## Geek2 (May 3, 2016)

I just saw the email too about the VIP subs being open. I'm going to pass because it's too much of a risk for me. I've loved a few things we have received but other than that it's been a total miss for me. I just can't gamble to see what another year will be like. If the sub was cheaper I might do it but I'm out at that price.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 3, 2016)

I am in agreement that it just wasn't that great. Only the last few months have been good. I am on the fence about resubbing. Not sure I want to spend the money for only liking a handful of the boxes.


----------



## tazdvil (May 3, 2016)

NOPE! I will just buy what I want from Neimans or the vault, if I ever order from them again. I think Charlotte Tilbury is amazing. IF they step it up and stop sending junk, I may return to their brand... for now, I'm going into observation mode.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 3, 2016)

I'll just have to see how the next 3 months go... Last year the last 3 months sealed the deal for me to sign up for year 3.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 3, 2016)

I'm not going to resub mainly because I'm at saturation point for cosmetics in general and the items we received this year (with a few exceptions) are not enough to entice me to continue collecting.  Overall though, I discovered some products that have become staples for me and have no regrets about my 3 year run with the LMdB VIP subscription.


----------



## hicharbo (May 3, 2016)

I am not going to resub neither. It was my first year and I cannot justify the price I paid with what I have received including several lip products one after another.


----------



## sanaenver (May 4, 2016)

That's the general feel I got from this thread... at this point, I feel like I am over all subscription boxes. There's hasn't been one where I was like 'meh' after the first few. If you know of any others that keep you interested and excited, please let me know.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 4, 2016)

I am not re-subscribing.

I was in it since year 1...I even subscribed to the short lived Kaleidoscope program they had a while ago.

The main reason isn't product overload, which I have in spades.

It's the private label/test products they have been sending.

I would gladly accept any of their current products or soon to be released products,

but the other stuff just isn't up to par.

I'm out.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 4, 2016)

There is a spoiler email that just came out which they say will be the October box. I am unable to copy the picture from the email but here is the product list

Precision Liquid Eyeliner in Noir

Precision Lask Extreme Mascara in Côte De Nuit (Exclusive VIP Product)

Creme Eye Shadow Base in Frais (Exclusive VIP Product)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 4, 2016)

The email said people were asking for a spoiler, I think it was done because no one is resubbing


----------



## tazdvil (May 4, 2016)

If that's the sneak peek they chose, there's no way I'm staying in. I've been in since year 1 but I'm tapping out.


----------



## sanaenver (May 4, 2016)

I like the eyeliner but dont know if there would be enough of the good products next year that they sent in the last few months.

It did seem this year they 'experimented' with sending out 'made for vip vault' only stuff that was not the same quality as their regular line.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 4, 2016)

Still not resubbing, but I will say I'm super impressed with the brow powders, which I tried for the 1st time today.  The pigmentation is fierce, they apply smoothly, and I think they will make great shadow and contouring multi-taskers.  I was 'meh' about them when I opened them initially and set the box aside until I could take pictures, which has happened with several of the LMdB products that become some of my favorite items from the VIP program (the translucent setting powder and Peau Vierge pressed powder, for example).


----------



## paperclipcat (May 4, 2016)

I'm not resubbing. I am so angry at this brand for taking my money and then sending me testers and products that aren't even part of their regular line. This whole experience has completely turned me off LMdB and ill take my business elsewhere. Too bad this lesson cost me $350.

The only thing I use is the eyeshadow brush and the makeup bag that we received with those lipsticks.


----------



## iamijh (May 5, 2016)

Tazdvil said:


> NOPE! I will just buy what I want from Neimans or the vault, if I ever order from them again. I think Charlotte Tilbury is amazing. IF they step it up and stop sending junk, I may return to their brand... for now, I'm going into observation mode.


I agree 100%. This was my second year, and it was a bitter and expensive disappointment for me - most of it was useless for me. I probably would have saved money by going to the store and buying specific items I truly like. I too have become a Charlotte Tilbury fan lately. I will be keeping a close eye on her products (love her eyebrow pencil; very similar to Tom Ford's, which she designed for him, as good and a better price). Anyway, it's bye-bye to the LMDB VIP subscription, regardless of what the next 3 months hold. It's okay. Goodness knows I have more beauty products than you can shake a stick at to hold me over.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 6, 2016)

Got another sneak peak email which says it will be the Feb 2017 box

8 Pack of Ultra Hydration Eye Mask Duo ($150 SRP Value)

Think they are not getting as many people subscribing


----------



## Shauna999 (May 6, 2016)

The 2 sneak peeks are not too exciting- I've yet to use the eye mask duo that was sent out in year 2. Reminder to myself to use it.. Lol!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> The 2 sneak peeks are not too exciting- I've yet to use the eye mask duo that was sent out in year 2. Reminder to myself to use it.. Lol!


It's a GREAT product! Use it on an extremely puffy eye day...it really works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tazdvil (May 9, 2016)

No notices yet and it's the 9th....... I'm going out on a limb and guessing it's going to be a "made for VIP" item with lmdb slapped on it..... I'm taking bets! Jk.. Kind of sad inside though....


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 13, 2016)

They are pushing these VIP programs for next year something hard.  No way will I sign up.  Not after all these "made for" products that are not event LMdB this year!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 13, 2016)

Yes, they are pushing the renewal. I think I have gotten 4 emails so far. I like how it said its filling up fast. I don't think so, or why push so hard. This was my first year and I was disappointed, especially after seeing all the great things from the previous 2 years.


----------



## tazdvil (May 14, 2016)

The email today was funny..... What in the world? A water bottle?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2016)

Tazdvil said:


> The email today was funny..... What in the world? A water bottle?


I know! I thought that was beyond hilarious. However it just confirmed to me how out of touch they are.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 15, 2016)

Has anyone received their May box yet? Seems like someone should have by now. I always get mine around the 17th or 18th.


----------



## Havasuchp (May 16, 2016)

I haven't received my May box, or my shipping email. I was wondering if anyone had tried the shade 0 in the peau vierge. I cannot find any swatches online. I didn't like shade 1 because it was too peach, and shade 2 is too dark.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 16, 2016)

I don't think they've sent out may shipment yet-- hopefully soon.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 16, 2016)

Seems late this month. Someone usually receives it by now. I wonder why it's late. I am hoping for something really good.


----------



## Dawn Garcia (May 17, 2016)

Here is a letter I sent to LMDB Customer Service explaining why I will not be resubscribing for a 4th year. I am sure they will not respond and could care less, but I felt compelled to let them know why they were losing a previously loyal consumer...

I am sure that this will mean nothing to you as you have thousands of customers, and one lone voice probably won't make much of an impact. Still, as a long time supporter of your line, I felt compelled to write to you and let you know why I will not be subscribing to your service next year, despite having been a subscriber since the very first year of inception (and a huge consumer prior to that, collecting virtually every kaleidoscope I could find). 

 
The first year, your service was amazing, groundbreaking really in terms of the types of subscription services offered. Even though the $350 upfront cost was hard to swallow, I trusted that because of the quality of products and services I had received in the past, it would be worth it. And, for that first year, it was. 
 
Year two proved to be somewhat more disappointing in terms of the lack of more coveted items like kaleidoscopes and skin care items. I believe you also launched a separate kaleidoscope subscription service that seemed to be more of your focus. 
 
Still, with the promise of even better and more exclusive products, I signed up for the third time last year, and, to be honest, this year has been one disappoint after the other. From the never-ending inclusion of unwearable lip products that are not packaged well to the lack of higher end items like palettes, it seems like instead of getting cutting edge innovations, we are getting bottom of the barrel rejects that wouldn't pass muster in a retailer like Neiman's or Saks. 
 
It is with a heavy heart that I discontinue my subscription service as I really do love the element of surprise that each month brings, but this past year, I have not really enjoyed much of anything that has been included and it is just not worth such a high up front investment for a year's worth of disappointing products.


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts @! Welcome to MUT! I agree with so much of what you said in the letter and I was only a customer of theirs this past year. The price was a lot for me to spend and I won't be doing it again because of the low quality of some of the products we received. Some of the products that we received really didn't fit with the brand so I'm surprised that a high-end brand like this would even think about sending these products out to their customers. Had we not received some of the better items I would have felt completely defrauded.  If their objective is to gain a loyal following of customer who will purchase their products beyond the items received in their boxes, then this is not the way to do it. I used to think highly of this brand until I took part in this and received some of the items we did. I didn't know I had signed up to be a tester of some sort for their products with no ability to give feedback and nobody even cared to ask how us the customers felt about the program this last year. It's a bizarre way to run a business, especially a higher end business like this.


----------



## sam4425 (May 17, 2016)

I've received 3 emails in the past 4 days from LMdB reminding me to "hurry up" and rejoin VIP.  I just want to keep writing them back saying, "Seriously?"  This was my first and last year.  It has not inspired me to become a future LMdB customer in any way, as their product offerings have left me feeling my business has been taken for granted.  Some of the products were lovely and I might have continued buying those if they hadn't included the other lower end products that I found unwearable.


----------



## paperclipcat (May 17, 2016)

If I don't receive ONE kaleidoscope from this subscription I think I'm going to cry.  Their kaleidoscope palettes are such a unique product and something that really makes this brand stand out, and one of the main reasons I decided to try it.

I should have just bought one and skipped the $350 price tag for an eyeshadow brush - the only item I use from the entire subscription.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And the spammy emails? What a joke.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 17, 2016)

I just got tracking for the May


----------



## tazdvil (May 18, 2016)

Me too, it is 10oz.


----------



## Dawn Garcia (May 18, 2016)

For those interested, here is LMDB response to my email. I feel like they are just so out of touch with their consumer base. I also feel like some of the things s/he said are completely inaccurate or overstated. Also, for him to imply that this is not a profit-making venture for them is insulting. Of course they are making money off of these subscriptions. Finally, have any of you been asked for feedback or commentary in sculpting this program? I sure as heck haven't or I could have helped them better cater these products for what people wanted and not the unusable stuff that we received. 

_We welcome all forms of feedback and all forms of correspondence.  As a rapidly growing business and brand, the voice of the clients we work with is the most important voice.  We build products for clients like you and your opinion matters to us.  It is important that we have a dialogue and discuss what works and does not work for you.  The VIP Program was developed for this purpose.  We have found that our retail business, through retail partners, has too many barriers to true client/brand partnership.  This is why we are planning a roll out of our own retail stores in the near future.  It will allow us to share many more products we have developed with our fan base. _
 
_In regards to your comments, we take in a lot of commentary from VIP clients and have worked to sculpt the program around what they are looking for in a partner program.  We do not see the VIP Program as a subscription service.  There are services out there with monthly subscription business models and that is not the purpose of this program.  The VIP Program is a product purchase, hence the 1-time purchase, that allows us to be generous, to customize and to challenge clients.  Most of all, we look for a dialogue with our clients. _
 
_Your comments that “we are getting bottom of the barrel rejects that wouldn’t pass muster in a retailer like Neiman’s or Saks” is truly not accurate.  We direct manufacture our products.  This may not seem important, but it is the single most important thing about our business.  99% of the World’s cosmetics are produced by 3 cosmetic manufacturers - and they are all brokering these products to the brands you love.  So when you purchase a department store product from an expensive brand, a speciality store product from a buzzed about brand or a quick convenient product from a drug store or mass retailer, you are buying a product that is extremely similar.  In some cases, exactly the same. _
 
_With Le Metier de Beaute products you are receiving custom formulations, made (in most cases) with hundreds of millions of dollars of patented R&amp;D and refined, or tested, over and over and over.  We tested out numerous formulations and ideas in the last year in the VIP program based upon runway, celebrity photoshoot and influencer work we have been doing with some of the most notable designers and celebs in the world.  Those products you received were NOT sold in retail because we wanted VIP clients to get them exclusively - at a large cost to our brand.  We might launch them one day inside our retail stores and some we already have plans surrounding._
 
_Any packaging complaint you might have is valid.  That is the idea of the program.  We are not filing, or producing, custom retail packaging for limited run VIP products.  It does not make sense.  For us to do that the cost of the program would increase 2-3X.  We do not want to make things more expensive.  We want more people to have access to our work. _
 
_The VIP Program is not a profit making program for us.  It is a program for us to share the things that we are working on with clients who invested in us.  We are sorry that you have been disappointed.  A Program like this is not for everyone and we understand that a certain percentage of clients will want to move along.  _
 
_Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us. _


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing @! Interesting to hear their side of the story


----------



## tazdvil (May 18, 2016)

Well, this client will "move along." That sounds like a similar one they sent before. I would believe that they are using this as a sound board, if they asked for opinions. They haven't asked for a single one. We weren't sent the new items they are currently releasing and the whirlwind eye shadow they sent was NOT custom made, it's being sold by little cheap companies all over the internet. This is a sad response and honestly is insulting to my intelligence. Good luck to them.


----------



## OiiO (May 19, 2016)

This line made me chuckle:
 



> With Le Metier de Beaute products you are receiving custom formulations, made (in most cases) with hundreds of millions of dollars of patented R&amp;D and refined, or tested, over and over and over.


Does anybody remember those cream eyeshadows from year one? I would love to know how and by whom they were tested  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:  I mean, those things were *unwearable*!


----------



## naturalactions (May 19, 2016)

OiiO said:


> This line made me chuckle:
> 
> Does anybody remember those cream eyeshadows from year one? I would love to know how and by whom they were tested :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I mean, those things were *unwearable*!


Ugh! Yes! I finally threw both of them out last month. I kept holding on to them thinking there must be _some_ use for these, but there was never a single time when I wanted to reach for them...not even Halloween! 
Another product I hated was the face kalidescope they sent in one of the first years. I was so excited at first but there was no color pay off and the product was not finely milled at all. Poor quality in my opinion and it will probably be the next item from them I toss.

After 3 years, I also will not be resubscribing.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2016)

Tazdvil said:


> Well, this client will "move along." That sounds like a similar one they sent before. I would believe that they are using this as a sound board, if they asked for opinions. They haven't asked for a single one. *We weren't sent the new items they are currently releasing and the whirlwind eye shadow they sent was NOT custom made,* it's being sold by little cheap companies all over the internet. This is a sad response and honestly is insulting to my intelligence. Good luck to them.


Completely agree!  And a few other items too. I also noticed some "gift with purchase" from older stock lined up with some of our items (can't recall which - but something like saks (or another retailer) had a gift with purchase 6 months earlier - that I discovered). This past year was a disaster. No feedback mechanism.  It seemed like they were just trying to fulfill a commitment for each month. My lipsticks were "broken" inside (rattled).


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 20, 2016)

Is anyone's May box moving yet? Mine has been on label created since Tuesday. I wish they would just give it to to UPS already. I am curious to see what we are getting this month


----------



## Shauna999 (May 20, 2016)

As of this morning, mine is just "label created" mode.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 20, 2016)

Are they holding them until we renew for another year, LOL,

Seriously, they need to ship them already, they are late this month


----------



## tazdvil (May 20, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Are they holding them until we renew for another year, LOL,
> 
> Seriously, they need to ship them already, they are late this month



:laughing:  That's funny.... but scary. Mine is still in label created status also. I wonder if they need people to join to pay for this month's "specially made for VIP" item.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 21, 2016)

I'm hoping it's because they are trying to come up w/ something that is so amazing - that it will drive up sales on their VIP program (or so they think).  That's where my head is on this delay


----------



## Shauna999 (May 21, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing as you @boxesandboxes....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Have a wonderful weekend ladies !


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 21, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I was thinking the same thing as you @boxesandboxes....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Have a wonderful weekend ladies !


you too, darling!


----------



## LindaF (May 22, 2016)

I received my box today....eyeshadow kaleidoscope "Bohemia"


----------



## iamijh (May 22, 2016)

LindaF said:


> I received my box today....eyeshadow kaleidoscope "Bohemia"


It's about time. Makes sense that they upped their game while trying to get subscribers for next year. How do you like the kaleidoscope?


----------



## Shauna999 (May 22, 2016)

Yay!!!!! This sounds fabulous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaF (May 22, 2016)

iamijh said:


> It's about time. Makes sense that they upped their game while trying to get subscribers for next year. How do you like the kaleidoscope?


Really pretty...I'm still on the fence about re-signing up for my 3rd year though


----------



## Geek2 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks so much for posting @@LindaF! Looks beautiful. Can't wait! Glad to see they are making it better.


----------



## iamijh (May 22, 2016)

LindaF said:


> Really pretty...I'm still on the fence about re-signing up for my 3rd year though


Thank you for sharing the photo. Looks yummy. I understand your reluctance. They will have to really dazzle me in order for me to sign up for a 3rd year.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 23, 2016)

So glad to see we are getting a kalidescope. That was something I wanted to receive during this subscription. Mine is still sitting at label created so who knows when I will get mine.


----------



## tazdvil (May 23, 2016)

Pretty! So glad to see that coming.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 23, 2016)

yay. sounds like something for named around coachella (bohemia)


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 23, 2016)

Received mine this morning!  The 1st and 3rd shadows are shimmers and apply like butter - great pigmentation.  The 2nd and 4th shadows are matte/satin and the 2nd one is the least pigmented of the four but can be built up nicely.  I think it could work well as a blush also.  Happy to have another eye kaleidoscope!


----------



## Geek2 (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful colors! Thank you so much for the swatches @@Lulubelle107!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 23, 2016)

I have a theory (pure speculation) as to why the VIP program was so up and down this year.  I remember at the beginning of the year it was announced that makeup artist Dustin Lujan had rejoined LMdB and would be overseeing the VIP program.  He recently left LMdB again to launch his own makeup line with partner/designer Victor de Souza, and the launch featured lipsticks only https://www.victordesouzany.com/collections/victor-de-souza-beauty.  Remember how we kept getting month after month of lip products?  Hmm.....

That doesn't explain the products that were clearly not LMdB exclusives like the palette from the 1st month, but the last 4 months of the program have been really good, IMO.  I don't know when Dustin left and if he was just half-assing it because he was preoccupied with launching his own line, but the timing of the upswing seems to be when he left LMdB.  Again, pure speculation, but I'm guessing there was stuff going on behind the scenes that negatively impacted the program.  Notice how that recent email said that Global Director of Color Ivan Castro was developing new colors for the 2016-17 program?  Sounds like they are trying to correct course.

I also think LMdB is still trying to figure out how to not lose money on the VIP subscription plan. It can't be a money maker for them.


----------



## tazdvil (May 23, 2016)

Received mine today and it is beautiful! Pictures do not do it justice... It's buttery and wearable. I'm excited to give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Geek2 (May 23, 2016)

I received mine too and the shades are so pretty! Can't wait to play with this tomorrow.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 24, 2016)

Mine is still stuck on label created, grrrr


----------



## Shauna999 (May 24, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Mine is still stuck on label created, grrrr


Mine still shows label created but it was delivered yesterday. I'm sure yours is on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 24, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Mine still shows label created but it was delivered yesterday. I'm sure yours is on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks I hope mine shows up today


----------



## paperclipcat (May 24, 2016)

I received yet another reminder today for the 2016 program - this time, they are trying to reel us in with a brush giveaway and a special gift for 2015 members. I feel like they are using any marketing tactics they can to get us to sign up (including constantly reminding us how few spots are remaining).

I'm happy to finally receive a kaleidoscope this month. I love it, and I used it this morning. I feel like this is the first product we got that I will be able to use. It seems like it would work for a lot of people, its good quality, and part of their permanent line. Of course I didn't expect every month to deliver products as good as this one, but I feel like the others fall very short of the quality of this one.

I think we got the kaleidoscope now to entice us to sign up for the next subscription. I think the next few months will be good too in order to fill all the "limited remaining spots." I understand that companies need to make money but I think they focused too much on the marketing and too little on actually delivering a quality subscription.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 24, 2016)

I did come home to find my box today. It came from a different place this time I think. I can see a different shipping label underneath.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got the package for this month...



Spoiler





http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-De-Beaute-Vital-ET-Recovery-Boost-150-Body-6-35-oz/prod188450136/p.prod


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 3, 2016)

Received my box as well today - fast shipping this month! 

Here is a video that explains this product line - sounds interesting.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2016)

Just logged on to post this as well.  It's HUGE 6 fl oz.

On a sad note, I went to use my kaleidoscope and dropped it - breaking 3 of the colors.  I reached out to the PR email address 4 days ago asking if I could purchase replacement colors and have not heard back.

It's the ONLY kaleidoscope we received all year - which is my favorite of their product lines.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2016)

Gosh, I feel a little on the fence and considering signing up again.  I just don't know. More off the fence but could be perched back on...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh man, I would have been so sad!  Hope you get a response.



boxesandboxes said:


> Just logged on to post this as well.  It's HUGE 6 fl oz.
> 
> On a sad note, I went to use my kaleidoscope and dropped it - breaking 3 of the colors.  I reached out to the PR email address 4 days ago asking if I could purchase replacement colors and have not heard back.
> 
> It's the ONLY kaleidoscope we received all year - which is my favorite of their product lines.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 3, 2016)

Did we get it for FACE or BODY?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2016)

Body


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jun 3, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Gosh, I feel a little on the fence and considering signing up again. I just don't know. More off the fence but could be perched back on...


I just signed back up lol... The spoilers look really good so far and the value is there!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, but honestly, the ONE ITEM that I really liked out of this whole year, I just broke before trying it on.   Feels a little like a sign.  I had lipsticks that were broken inside (the packaging was bad - I never bothered to write in). And just other misses.  SO I am a little bummed.  And on the fence.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 3, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Yeah, but honestly, the ONE ITEM that I really liked out of this whole year, I just broke before trying it on. Feels a little like a sign. I had lipsticks that were broken inside (the packaging was bad - I never bothered to write in). And just other misses. SO I am a little bummed. And on the fence.


That's so sad, Im sorry my friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I know you've been a member for sometime, I hope LMdB is able to do something for you. I'm so happy to see this year is turning around for us all. Lmdb is sure making it difficult to pass up year 4... Decisions Decisions


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 3, 2016)

After getting the kalidescope, seeing the body product we are getting this month and I like all the spoilers, I signed up for another year. I'll probably call myself a sucker later, but I'll take a chance on it being better than this year. One can only hope, right? Right?


----------



## tazdvil (Jun 3, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> That's so sad, Im sorry my friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I know you've been a member for sometime, I hope LMdB is able to do something for you. I'm so happy to see this year is turning around for us all. Lmdb is sure making it difficult to pass up year 4... Decisions Decisions


I'm right there with you...... I told myself there's no way but it is a good deal and they seem to have pulled it together this last few months.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 5, 2016)

I did this the first year, then quit. I've been checking in and haven't been impressed enough to do it again, but some of these spoilers for next year are bringing back the itch! I especially like that they said they'd work with you on foundation color. Hmmm...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 5, 2016)

I wrote to them about a week ago and haven't heard a peep.  So right now feeling more "off" than "on" re subscribing again.  At least just respond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 5, 2016)

To join or not to join... I've been a member since year 1 &amp; this year has completely been a love/hate relationship. My favorite items from this year have been the highlighter, kalaidescope, duh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , &amp; the eyeshadow brush- everything else has been given away. With this in mind, Im not sure if I should sign up- But On the other hand, I may die from the worst case of FOMO...,


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 6, 2016)

LOL, Shauna that's hilarious.   

I have good news to report!  They were very sweet, they sent out a replacement (even though it was my fault - and I had sent photos of the broken item).  So, they do have amazing customer service.   

Like, Shauna, the previous years were amazing - and I use all of that.  This past year, was a pretty big bust (with the few exceptions). Fortunately, it's getting nice at the end. So that could be a sign of good things to come...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2016)

I loved year 1 and year 2 shipments, but due to product overload I had to cancel for year 3. I still have a ton of products to use up from those first few years so I won't be resubscribing anytime soon, but the spoilers actually look very promising! I hope it's a good one for you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm really happy with this month's product. I just got my box and had to try the body product right away and really like it. This definitely has gotten better the last couple of months.


----------



## iamijh (Jun 15, 2016)

Just returned from a fabulous trip abroad and came home to the box. I assume it's a body/shower cleanser. I am sure it's great, haven't used it yet, but don't use or spend money on LMDB for "body" related items. I would have preferred a cleanser, eye cream, serum, etc. for the face. Having said that, I am not unhappy with it, and its a significant volume. The teasers they've been sending are tempting and when you add up the products, at first blush the savings is definitely there and one would be tempted to sign up again (3rd year for me if I did). But, when I deduct the amount of dollars from products which were useless to me (I found the bulk of the products this round a complete fail in colors and quality), the savings drop. I also cannot ignore the "product overload" factor, which brings me to the conclusion that I will have to pass on the VIP membership for 2016/2017. For those of you who do sign up again, I sincerely hope that 2016/2017 is a better and more fulfilling year for you. I am definitely checking back to read your reviews. In the meantime, I am going to investigate an other subscription box.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone get their July box yet? I usually don't get mine until mid month. Just wondering what we will get for the last box of this subscription year.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 8, 2016)

last day to sign up. anyone else still on the fence?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> last day to sign up. anyone else still on the fence?


Yes, TOTALLY!! Looking back at the year, I think I'm only using the highlighter, tinted moisturizer, &amp; the kalaidescope--- so I'm not sure overall if this year program had the value for me. BUT part of the value of this subscription is chatting in this forum of lovely ladies-- decisions decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 8, 2016)

Received my box this morning.  While I will definitely use the items, my initially impression is that this year's VIB subscription is going out with more of a whimper than a bang.  I can't remember how do a spoiler, can someone remind me please?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 8, 2016)

Okay, I figured out how to do a spoiler.  July's box contains:



Spoiler



Two Revitalizing Hydro Red Algae &amp; Collagen Masks, valued at $15 each. So, box total is $30


I was starting to regret not renewing, but now I don't.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 8, 2016)

Crap, I did it wrong.  Sorry.

Edit: Fixed it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 9, 2016)

for some reason I can't open the spoiler. is it because I'm in safari?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> for some reason I can't open the spoiler. is it because I'm in safari?


that's strange, it should work on safari too but maybe try Firefox.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 11, 2016)

Reija said:


> that's strange, it should work on safari too but maybe try Firefox.


It's ok. I'm not going to download that just to view this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Mine hopefully will be here soon - whatever it might be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll take a screenshot and PM it to you @@boxesandboxes


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 14, 2016)

Got my box today. Although I am happy to try these, it's a bit underwhelming for the last box of this year.

I did sign up for the next year so I hope it will be a good year.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2016)

I got mine too and I'll use these but definitely underwhelming.


----------



## sam4425 (Jul 19, 2016)

July was disappointing.

I must admit that in spite of what I've previously written about the subscription, I took a look at everything I had received over the year and realized they were luxury products that I would not have been able to afford for myself, so I signed up for next year.  Had I received this box before I re-signed, I might have changed my mind (but probably not).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 19, 2016)

Just popping in...has anyone NOT gotten their box by now?  I'm usually one of the first. No July.  And no response to my email re my July.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 19, 2016)

I received mine randomly last week. I think it was delivered usps --- it didn't show in my ups tracker.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks. Based on this response  (and half of last year's items), I am glad that I am closing this subscription down.  I will reach out a 3rd attempt.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hope you get yours soon @boxesandboxes. Mine showed up too and I had no idea it was coming so maybe yours is coming. My other deliveries have come way later so I was surprised to get it earlier this time.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 24, 2016)

Still nothing.. and no response. I emailed to 2 different addresses.  I'm glad to be done.  And I won't be looking back.


----------



## iamijh (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, I have received the last box for what I believe to be year that was primarily a dud. I can honestly say that close to over 75% of the VIP Vault has either been given away or put in the trash bin, which does not make for a bargain. The fact that the July box has landed with a thud and a whimper, it has made me realize I made the right decision not signing up for a third year. I am going to investigate some other subscription boxes instead. I will not miss the LMDB VIP Vault, but I will miss this board and sharing input on the vault. I will keep visiting though to see if those of you who have signed up again will have a better year ahead. I truly hope that you do. Thank you! You all have been so awesome.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 26, 2016)

Has _anyone else _not gotten July? and also not heard back?  I'm astonished that they don't even reply.  It's been 8 days.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 27, 2016)

fascinating. still no response. and even wrote to the person responsible for the VIP program.  hope whoever signed up again faces less challenges.  i'm thrilled i am out!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 8, 2016)

Just got and email that the August box starts shipping on the 18th. Hopefully it will be something great for the first box of 2016-2017 year.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm sure they will send something amazing. It took them 2 weeks of me reaching out to them before they sent me July. One of the excuses was that they were focusing on the 2016-2017 season.  Another was that their records showed shipped and saw that it delivered (but when asked for a tracking number they created a new one and THEN shipped).  Oh they also said they replied to my email...but of course there were no replies (and I sent 4 emails plus reached out on Facebook - first time they said "team said it responded" then 2nd time the team ended up responding).  That kind of shadiness isn't for me.   If records indicated it delivered (which it didnt because I have 24 x 7 people at desk) then send me the tracking number (and respond to the first 4 emails).


----------



## sam4425 (Aug 24, 2016)

Has anyone received the August box yet?


----------



## Havasuchp (Aug 24, 2016)

I emailed them yesterday. They said the shipments were going out yesterday and today and that I would receive tracking information.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 25, 2016)

I got an email saying Dear VIP and its talking about a $95 lip plumper. Does this mean we are getting this for our August box?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 27, 2016)

Got mine today. Lip plumper and eye shadow quad. I think the water bottle was an extra


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2016)

Did you get it in the mailbox or did they send it to your door? I'm not home so should someone go to my house if it's at the door?


----------



## sam4425 (Aug 27, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got mine today. Lip plumper and eye shadow quad. I think the water bottle was an extra


Are you a returning subscriber? I'm interested to know which of the items is the bonus for people who stuck with them.


----------



## sam4425 (Aug 27, 2016)

I just tried the $95 hydra-plump lip serum and it's the bomb! Love it!! Plumped my lips with only the smallest slightest tingling. I'm a fan!! And I can't believe they included a $95 product. I'm not sure whether the eye palette or the lip serum was the extra for old subscribers, but this month's shipment made up for some of this past year's disappointments..


----------



## sam4425 (Aug 27, 2016)

orrya said:


> Did you get it in the mailbox or did they send it to your door? I'm not home so should someone go to my house if it's at the door?


Mine was in a soft mailer in my mailbox.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 27, 2016)

orrya said:


> Did you get it in the mailbox or did they send it to your door? I'm not home so should someone go to my house if it's at the door?


Mine was on my porch in a black bubble mailer. I also had another package so maybe since they had to put that one on the porch, they left them both on my porch. But the bubble mailer would have fit in my mailbox.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 27, 2016)

sam4425 said:


> Are you a returning subscriber? I'm interested to know which of the items is the bonus for people who stuck with them.


I am a returning subscriber. I think the lip plumper is this months product. The eye shadow I think is my gift for subscribing for another year. I remember the water bottle was for signing up when it first opened for renewal they offered it as a gift.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2016)

What a great box! I didn't re-subscribe after being in the program for the past 3 years but I am rooting for this to be a great year for everyone.

Btw, I think the water bottle was the gift for re-subscribing.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 28, 2016)

So excited for this can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2016)

if anyone has this months up for swaps - or if there is a swap thread for LMdB - let me know


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> if anyone has this months up for swaps - or if there is a swap thread for LMdB - let me know


Looks like we didn't have a swap thread. Sorry about that! Here you go https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141789-le-metier-de-beauty-swaps/


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 14, 2016)

I got my September box today: Replenishing Oil Cleanser


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 14, 2016)

It also came with a tri-fold form to fill out your skincare type and products you like to better accommodate your desires, complete with postage stamps already on it!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 14, 2016)

Love both shipments so far! October is supposed to be, "an eyeshadow base, precision eyeliner in noir, and an exclusive new mascara", from the spoilers they released during sign ups!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 14, 2016)

Hshaw05 said:


> Love both shipments so far! October is supposed to be, "an eyeshadow base, precision eyeliner in noir, and an exclusive new mascara", from the spoilers they released during sign ups!


Oh, thanks for the reminder. I forgot about knowing what we are getting for October. I saved all the emails where they said we would be getting certain items. I only saved them to make sure we get what was advertised. Those products were why I re- subscribed.
So far these first 2 months are great, and I'm really hoping it continues to be great, especially after last year.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 14, 2016)

Same! This year is starting off so great and I appreciate the info card they included this month can't wait to see what they do with it!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 14, 2016)

So happy for you all who signed up! Looks like a great start!!


----------



## hicharbo (Sep 14, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> It also came with a tri-fold form to fill out your skincare type and products you like to better accommodate your desires, complete with postage stamps already on it!


Yep!!  Anyone happen to know if I am supposed to write my name and address on the empty line section??


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 14, 2016)

hicharbo said:


> Yep!! Anyone happen to know if I am supposed to write my name and address on the empty line section??


Write your address at the top on the side with the stamps and then use the clear stickers to seal


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 15, 2016)

hicharbo said:


> Yep!! Anyone happen to know if I am supposed to write my name and address on the empty line section??


I was wondering that too. I think I will write my name and address there since it looks like it should be there.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 12, 2016)

Should be about time we get our October box. Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2016)

I was wondering if the October shipment


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 17, 2016)

I got mine today

Liquid eye liner

Cream eyeshadow base

Mascara


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 18, 2016)

ooh! Nice @@LoveSkinCare! Enjoy! Thanks for posting. So happy for you all who are getting this.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2016)

I haven't received anything yet


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2016)

@loveskincare. What part of the country do you live in? I haven't received anything yet. I live in California. Did you receive it in the mail or on your doorstep?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2016)

orrya said:


> @loveskincare. What part of the country do you live in? I haven't received anything yet. I live in California. Did you receive it in the mail or on your doorstep?


I live in NC and it shipped from NJ so I got it pretty quick. It was in a black padded envelope so it was inside my mail box. I hope you get yours real soon.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Oct 28, 2016)

Just got a shipping notice from Stamps.com! Looks like we'll get it early for November!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2016)

Hshaw05 said:


> Just got a shipping notice from Stamps.com! Looks like we'll get it early for November!


I got one too yesterday and I was thinking it was too early for November and thought it was a mistake or maybe getting a second October, LOL


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2016)

My package will be here on Monday, can't wait to see what we are getting.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 31, 2016)

Got mine today it's for November. I have no idea how they picked the shade but I think it will work for me. Maybe that survey we took?


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice @@LoveSkinCare! So glad to hear they got the shade right for you. Enjoy!! After you try it, please share with us what you think. I'm curious about their foundations.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 31, 2016)

Reija said:


> Nice @@LoveSkinCare! So glad to hear they got the shade right for you. Enjoy!! After you try it, please share with us what you think. I'm curious about their foundations.


Ok, I will let you know how it is. I think it may be a little dark for me, more like a color I would use in summer, it's shade 5, and the small tube that came with it is shade 4 I guess to let you try a lighter one. I will give it a try though, if it's too dark I will save it for summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

I received my November package. I like the foundation seems dewy and full coverage. Seems a tad dark but I can make it work. The sample was way off that they gave me to try.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

I received shade 9.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's a better pic.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice! This was another spoiler they mentioned! I forgot to send in my survey and haven't received mine yet... I think I'll try to email the info to them tomorrow!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Nov 16, 2016)

So I emailed and didn't receive a response and sent the information card as well and the next day I received this in the mail... the 3 foundation shades (3,5,7) are all too dark. Has anyone ever contacted them successfully?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 17, 2016)

Reija said:


> Nice @@LoveSkinCare! So glad to hear they got the shade right for you. Enjoy!! After you try it, please share with us what you think. I'm curious about their foundations.


I used it for the first time today. It's creamy and silky feeling and goes on nicely.. I got shade 5 which I thought would be too dark for this time of year for my medium skin tone but it works fine


----------



## sanaenver (Nov 17, 2016)

Anyone hating their foundation or color, i would be happy to take it off your hands. I am fair/medium and have been wanting to try out their foundation - just didnt subscribe this year to the box.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 5, 2016)

Love this!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow! That is really nice!! Enjoy!! Thanks for posting @@Hshaw05!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 6, 2016)

I to mine today. Great colors in this eye shadow pallete


----------



## Havasuchp (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anyone received tracking information yet for January's box?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 15, 2017)

I usually never get a shipping notice, it just shows up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm guessing it will be the eye masks or citrus cleanser. Hmmmm.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone received their January box yet? We should have gotten it by now


----------



## sam4425 (Jan 23, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Has anyone received their January box yet? We should have gotten it by now


Not me.


----------



## Havasuchp (Jan 24, 2017)

I just received an email that mine had be shipped today


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 25, 2017)

I sent them an email asking where mine was.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 26, 2017)

I got a reply back. They said they had a delay due to damage to the products at the VIP warehouse. They have replaced the products and the shipments have been shipping out of their warehouse this week. So we should be seeing out box here soon. I wonder what we will be getting.

I got a tracking email too, yay!


----------



## sam4425 (Jan 27, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got a reply back. They said they had a delay due to damage to the products at the VIP warehouse. They have replaced the products and the shipments have been shipping out of their warehouse this week. So we should be seeing out box here soon. I wonder what we will be getting.
> 
> I got a tracking email too, yay!


I emailed but never heard back and no tracking. Sad face.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 27, 2017)

sam4425 said:


> I emailed but never heard back and no tracking. Sad face.


I emailed the [email protected]

Try that one if you used a different email the first time. They replied within 2 1/2 hours


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 28, 2017)

I will get mine on Monday and post a pic


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jan 30, 2017)

Just got mine! It's soooooo good!!! A full size 1.7oz Ultra Replenishing Solution! Totally worth the wait!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 30, 2017)

Hshaw05 said:


> Just got mine! It's soooooo good!!! A full size 1.7oz Ultra Replenishing Solution! Totally worth the wait!


That is awesome! Mine is out for delivery, can't wait to get it


----------



## Havasuchp (Jan 30, 2017)

Mine arrived today


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 3, 2017)

I already got another tracking email on Tuesday the 31st and its already on the move coming from CA. I guess they are shipping February early.,


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 3, 2017)

Me too I think I'm getting it tomorrow... I think it's the eye masks this month


----------



## Foodwinelover (Feb 6, 2017)

I did receive mine today. It is the eye masks.I received a 3 pack. The spoiler that was announced during the sign up period said we would get 8. I'm curious to know if everyone received 3.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 6, 2017)

I got mine today. There were 3 eye masks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2017)

I received 3 eye masks today and a Ultra Replenishing Solution on the 3rd.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Feb 7, 2017)

I received 3 as well


----------



## Foodwinelover (Feb 7, 2017)

I did send them a copy of the email that said we would receive 8. I didn't get a response back. I'm completely happy with the program this year. My only complaint is that my emails are never returned and if you are going to change your spoiler should at least let us know.


----------



## smartorange1 (Feb 12, 2017)

You are so right about eye masks, sneak peek email said we would get 8! Did anyone ever get the lmdb water bottle or the brush kit?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 12, 2017)

smartorange1 said:


> You are so right about eye masks, sneak peek email said we would get 8! Did anyone ever get the lmdb water bottle or the brush kit?


I got the water bottle with my first shipment, but I never saw anything about a brush set.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 11, 2017)

Got my March bag, it's awesome!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow! Enjoy @@LoveSkinCare!!! Seeing this, I wish I had subbed. So happy for you all who are getting this though!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks @@Reija I have been pleased with this year so far. Much better then last year.


----------



## hicharbo (Mar 14, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got my March bag, it's awesome!


Yeah the intent and product is really great! But not my color...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's very bold metallic and long lasting which dries my lips.  I wish I could love it...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 18, 2017)

I wonder when the April box is shipping. Anyone got theirs yet?


----------



## Hshaw05 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just got it! It's a new product I think...

---------- Spoiler ----------

Replenishing Cleansing Water


----------



## Hshaw05 (Apr 24, 2017)

Is anyone else obsessed with the Replenishing Oil Cleanser?! Been using it since January and it has made my skin so soft and clear! I love it!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 24, 2017)

Hshaw05 said:


> Is anyone else obsessed with the Replenishing Oil Cleanser?! Been using it since January and it has made my skin so soft and clear! I love it!


I haven't tried mine yet as I have one I'm trying to use up first, but now I may have to get it out and use it. Thanks for letting us know that it's great!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Apr 24, 2017)

You're welcome! My skin usually doesn't respond to oils well, but I took a chance and I'm so glad I did! The bottle lasts forever too since you only need 1-2 pumps (I use it 2x per day), there's still 1/4 left! I'm actually saving $$$ because it lasts so long!



LoveSkinCare said:


> I haven't tried mine yet as I have one I'm trying to use up first, but now I may have to get it out and use it. Thanks for letting us know that it's great!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 2, 2017)

I got mine yesterday. Haven't tried it yet but looking forward to it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 6, 2017)

I signed up for another year. Current subscribers can sign up now with a discount. It officially goes on sale on Monday. I am hoping for another great year. This one has been wonderful and much much better then the previous year.


----------



## Hshaw05 (May 6, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I signed up for another year. Current subscribers can sign up now with a discount. It officially goes on sale on Monday. I am hoping for another great year. This one has been wonderful and much much better then the previous year.


Me too (my 4th year)! It was an amazing year, so glad I gave it another chance!

How easy is it to get in touch with them, anyone know? I need to change my address for the June and July shipments...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 6, 2017)

Hshaw05 said:


> Me too (my 4th year)! It was an amazing year, so glad I gave it another chance!
> 
> How easy is it to get in touch with them, anyone know? I need to change my address for the June and July shipments...


When I emailed them to check on my April shipment, I used [email protected] and they replied the same day.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 22, 2017)

I got a shipping notice for May!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 22, 2017)

Me too, I got 2 emails with 2 different tracking numbers. It happens every month, but I only get one package. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 25, 2017)

I got mine today. Eye liner pot and a brush


----------



## jesemiaud (May 29, 2017)

Now that I've had some time to play with it, I really like it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 16, 2017)

I got June's today. A complete miss for me.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah, totally not for me. I'm not a false lashes kind of gal


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 26, 2017)

Got July's today...gorgeous! I think this is the last month, right? Although, I did break down and resubscribe. I've liked nearly everything this year.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 27, 2017)

I got mine too. Beautiful kaleidoscope eye shadow. Yes, this is the last month. I too resubscribed for the next year as everything this year was great, except the false lashes. Looking forward to what August brings and I hope it's another great year.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 22, 2017)

I just got a tracking email for the August box. Let's hope it is another great year


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 25, 2017)

I was just thinking about this yesterday. I haven't heard anything on my box, but some months I get it before the tracking number is emailed to me. Fingers crossed for something fun!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 26, 2017)

Mine is getting delivered today! Anyone else supposed to get theirs today?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 26, 2017)

I got mine today (and as posted before, no tracking information was emailed).

I'm pretty disappointed tbh. This doesn't seem like a good way to start off.



Spoiler



Detoxifying Charcoal &amp; Coconut Face Mask.

The most disappointing thing, for me, is the size. I think I may be able to get two or three uses from this.



I guess it can only go up from here!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 26, 2017)

jesemiaud said:


> I got mine today (and as posted before, no tracking information was emailed).
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed tbh. This doesn't seem like a good way to start off.
> 
> ...


Same. I was shocked at the size. I thought there were no samples in this subscription?


----------



## Foodwinelover (Aug 26, 2017)

Extremely disappointing! I have to admit that I was a little concerned about the lack of promoting this year ,,and not doing a gift for returning subscribers. I have substantial every year. And have definitely loved some years over others. This is definitely not looking good for this year! Hopefully we will have a couple of good shipments to make up for this one!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 28, 2017)

I am supposed to get mine today.

We did get a gift for returning subscribers, they gave us a 15% discount off the yearly price.


----------



## sanaenver (Aug 28, 2017)

Last year seemed like an amazing year! I am sorry I didn't subscribe... but if someone has stuff to offload, I would be willing to buy what you dont use   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 29, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I am supposed to get mine today.
> 
> We did get a gift for returning subscribers, they gave us a 15% discount off the yearly price.


Hmmm...I didn't get a discount.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 29, 2017)

jesemiaud said:


> Hmmm...I didn't get a discount.


I got an email in May that said as a current subscriber, I could get 15% of the next year. It was a discount code that you entered during checkout. I don't know how long they offered it but it was a presale offer to current subscribers. MSA also had a post about the discount.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 31, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got an email in May that said as a current subscriber, I could get 15% of the next year. It was a discount code that you entered during checkout. I don't know how long they offered it but it was a presale offer to current subscribers. MSA also had a post about the discount.


Well, bummer. Oh well...hopefully it picks up. I did try try the mask the other day and it doesn't take much. I'll probably get more uses out of it than I originally thought. I didn't feel like it was anything too special, but my skin did feel pretty nice afterwards.


----------



## Foodwinelover (Aug 31, 2017)

When you sign up it said you would get a full size product or a combo of other products! I think if you are mislead the very first month you should have a reason to be concerned!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 15, 2017)

Got an email that September's product is an exclusive designed by beauty professor Rachel Anise. Anyone have a clue? I have no idea who this person is, LOL


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 16, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got an email that September's product is an exclusive designed by beauty professor Rachel Anise. Anyone have a clue? I have no idea who this person is, LOL


I wondered if it were a hair product based on the photo.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2017)

I hope it's not a hair product. I am very picky about ingredients in hair products and 99% of the hair care things I get in sub boxes, I can't use. I looked her up and her blog is reviews of high end makeup.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2017)

Only a few more days left in this month and no shipping notice yet.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 25, 2017)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got an email that September's product is an exclusive designed by beauty professor Rachel Anise. Anyone have a clue? I have no idea who this person is, LOL


Oh I know who she is, I used to watch her youtube channel.  She is a huge LMDB fan, and has some really great reviews of their products.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 25, 2017)

I got a shipping email today but the tracking number isn’t registering yet.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 28, 2017)

Mine is out for delivery!

The mask from last month has been so nice (I've used it 2x) I do wish it would have had nicer packaging though!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 28, 2017)

It's here!



Spoiler


----------



## Hshaw05 (Sep 28, 2017)

Spoiler



The packaging is very cool- the lid is magnetic!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 28, 2017)

I love it! The packaging is much more luxe and the color works well for me. I love the "minty-ness".


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2017)

Seeing the spoiler I wish I was still a subscriber. So happy for you all who are getting this!!! Thanks for posting pics @@Hshaw05!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2017)

I got tracking today for October’s box. I wonder what we will get this month.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 16, 2017)

I just got mine, tweezers, eyebrow brush, and eye gel pack


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 16, 2017)

I didn't get a tracking email (it seems like I rarely do). The tweezers look like a nice quality. I don't really need them, but I'll keep them in case I lose my other two pairs. I'm sure I'll use the eye gels eventually. I have quite a stash and I can never seem to remember to use them. That fan brush - cute. I'm not sure how I'll use it yet.

Not the worst month, but not the best either.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Oct 27, 2017)

Y'all! This is still in stock on QVC for $150 ($600 value)! It's the cleansing water, charcoal mask, ultra Replenishing solution, lip serum- all full size, and a sample of another creme... I bought one because I have found myself using almost all of these daily/weekly! The skincare items are my favorite things to get in this sub if you can't tell lol!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone get tracking yet for November? Seems like we should have. Guess their late this month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 28, 2017)

Nothing at all for me. Hope we see something soon!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 1, 2017)

Got this months! Super happy!



Spoiler


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2017)

I got mine today. Never received a tracking email. Happy to have another moisturizer to try. I just finished the last one we got a while back.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2017)

Could not be happier w/ this box. Thrilled! Moisturizer sells for $285 btw


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 4, 2017)

Wow...that is a pricey moisturizer! I was disappointed at first, but moisturizer is probably the one thing I use religiously every single day, so it will for sure be used. Hopefully, I don't love it, lol.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 5, 2017)

LisaLeah said:


> Could not be happier w/ this box. Thrilled! Moisturizer sells for $285 btw


THIS is why I subscribe!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 20, 2017)

Just got my box but had to run out the door so no pic, but it's...



Spoiler



A Kaleidoscope


----------



## Hshaw05 (Dec 20, 2017)

Here it is



Spoiler



It's called Geode


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 25, 2017)

I just got back in town last night and found this on my porch. Beautiful colors and I'm wearing it today! Perfect item for December.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 17, 2018)

I got my January box today

Lip gloss and lip and cheek tint


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 9, 2018)

I got my February box, lip liner, brow pencil and a mirror compact


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 3, 2018)

Got my box today: Instant firming and lifting face serum


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for posting @LoveSkinCare! Looks amazing! Enjoy!!


----------



## Rei The Boss (Mar 4, 2018)

The only thing I've tried from this brand is Lip Cream. It is absolutely amazing! Glides on perfectly! No bleeding...... Love it! 

I'm curious where to get the box? I noticed that it's a spoiler.... But it seems to be the full size products, is that right?


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 4, 2018)

Every year, starting in May, I believe, they open the sign ups for the subscription. It's only available as an annual sub, at $348 (at least that's been the cost the past few years). If you pay via paypal, you can pay that amount off in 6 months with no interest, if that's a concern.

If I remember correctly, it's only full size items and the retail value is well over the price you pay. The first year I subbed, the value was well over $1,000. The've sent some very nice items and I agree - I love the lip cream.


----------



## Rei The Boss (Mar 5, 2018)

Sounds like something definitely worth trying!!!!

Thank you! That was really helpful!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 5, 2018)

MSA said the value of this serum is $350 so awesome value this month!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow! That's an amazing value! So happy for you all who got this!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 9, 2018)

I got my April box today, a blushing bronzer duo


----------



## jesemiaud (May 25, 2018)

No sign of May's box? Late this month.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 26, 2018)

I was just thinking the same thing.  Very late this month.


----------



## Foodwinelover (May 28, 2018)

I’m wondering if this will be the last year for the program. I noticed they only have one product on QVC now, and usually new sign ups start in May.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 28, 2018)

Foodwinelover said:


> I’m wondering if this will be the last year for the program. I noticed they only have one product on QVC now, and usually new sign ups start in May.


I thought it was odd that we haven't received information to sign up for another year yet.


----------



## Hshaw05 (May 30, 2018)

Haven’t gotten this months either... I will be so sad if they don’t keep this sub going it’s the one I look forward to the most


----------



## Here4thecomments (May 31, 2018)

Hshaw05 said:


> Haven’t gotten this months either... I will be so sad if they don’t keep this sub going it’s the one I look forward to the most


I’ve also been keeping my eye on this one.  I was looking for there renewal email - when I didn’t see it I went to their webpage.  Their 2018/2019 VIP says it’s sold out, also all other products on their page are marked as sold out.  I sent an email asking about the upcoming program last week &amp; have heard nothing.  Considering all this &amp; no item this month I’m wondering if they’ve gone under &amp; if we’ll even see the remainder of this year’s subscription.......


----------



## Hshaw05 (May 31, 2018)

Here4thecomments said:


> I’ve also been keeping my eye on this one.  I was looking for there renewal email - when I didn’t see it I went to their webpage.  Their 2018/2019 VIP says it’s sold out, also all other products on their page are marked as sold out.  I sent an email asking about the upcoming program last week &amp; have heard nothing.  Considering all this &amp; no item this month I’m wondering if they’ve gone under &amp; if we’ll even see the remainder of this year’s subscription.......


Wow I only noticed the vip page, but you’re right all their regular products say sold out...


----------



## Havasuchp (May 31, 2018)

I did some investigating and have found out that they are in bankruptcy and fighting various lawsuits.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 31, 2018)

Well, that's disappointing.


----------



## Hshaw05 (May 31, 2018)

Havasuchp said:


> I did some investigating and have found out that they are in bankruptcy and fighting various lawsuits.


Hmmmm I just spoke with an employee at Neiman Marcus and they are still selling the product in that store, but she has heard rumors that they are “realigning” the business... not sure what that means for the vip or if we’ll get the last shipments...


----------



## Here4thecomments (Jun 12, 2018)

Has anyone heard anything?   I sent an email 12 days ago and I got a short email back basically saying "sorry May hasn't shipped"


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 16, 2018)

This definitely sucks.  If something has happened, then we would all be out the last 3 boxes of the yearly subl


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 16, 2018)

I sent am email too, not sure what is going on.

i checked the website and on the VIP it says sign ups start August 1st and first box is September.  Before, the first box was always August.  That’s if something isn’t wrong here.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 17, 2018)

I emailed them yesterday and got this reply:

Dear Maria,

Neither the May nor June package his shipped yet.  We are working on resolving this.

Our sincerest apologies.

Kindest regards,

Le Metier De Beaute

I threatened to contact my credit card company (although now that I think about it, I used paypal to order) and ask to be refunded the three months worth of sub that may not arrive. I will give the a couple more weeks before I take action though.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 17, 2018)

I got the exact same reply as you did.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 22, 2018)

What email address did you use? The one I have bounced back as "address doesn't exist". I reached out to them on FB as well and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 22, 2018)

LisaLeah said:


> What email address did you use? The one I have bounced back as "address doesn't exist". I reached out to them on FB as well and haven't heard back yet.


[email protected]


----------



## Foodwinelover (Jul 6, 2018)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I sent am email too, not sure what is going on.
> 
> i checked the website and on the VIP it says sign ups start August 1st and first box is September.  Before, the first box was always August.  That’s if something isn’t wrong here.


Looks like they have changed it to sign up September first, and get first box November first. Just upsets me that they didn’t send out an email to us acknowledging what’s going on. I would think it would be hard to get people to sign up again with that kind of customer service.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 9, 2018)

Just got this in an email, good news!




 


 




[SIZE=.75rem]Dear Loyal VIP Clients,[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=.75rem]Thank you so very much for your patience.  [/SIZE][SIZE=.75rem]We are pleased to inform you that we are shipping a generous VIP Box to cover May, June, and July subscriptions. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=.75rem]As the summer heats up we are providing you with all the essentials for a bronzed and glowy look perfect for eyes, lips, and complexion![/SIZE]

[SIZE=.75rem]Define your eye lids with our top selling Precision Liquid Liner or use the Dualistic Liner in Azul for a dramatic and smoky effect.[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=.75rem]Full lips are a must have this summer and we have the perfect lip trio just for you!  [/SIZE][SIZE=.75rem]Line your lips with our Dualistic Lip Liner in the neutral shade L'Amour and fill in with our Hydra Plump Lipstick for a fuller lip effect. The color we chose for this box is Baby Doll because it's the perfect shade for tanned skin. For added layers, add the Lip Creme on top to complete the look for your lips. Posh is a great color that can be used alone or on top of most lipstick colors we offer.[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=.75rem]Complete this look by applying our favorite summertime Sun Drenched Bronzer with the enclosed Powder Brush wherever your skin would naturally get kissed by the sun this season![/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=.75rem]For your skin it is important to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate, and that is why we included an Ultimate Hydrator as a luxuriously rich and gentle formula to comfort and hydrate your skin keeping your skin looking plump and youthful.[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=.75rem]As a twice-a-week maintenance we have included our Glow10ai Mask which is a must have for skin so healthy it glows! This multi-tasking mask is loaded with vitamin, anti-oxidants, and hydrators to give the skin a fresh and hydrated look. It's important to let this mask dry completely for 5-15 minutes before peeling off. The mask should peel off effortlessly to reveal energized skin that will be envied by many.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=.75rem]You're vacation or staycation ready with this deluxe box that has been specially curated for you![/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=.75rem]XOXO,[/SIZE]
[SIZE=.75rem]LMdB[/SIZE]


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 9, 2018)

That is good news..I haven't gotten the email, but hopefully, I'll still get the package. It sounds like a great box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 18, 2018)

Has anyone actually received the promised VIP box? I never did get the email. I sent them a follow up email today about it. Interested to hear what they have to say.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 18, 2018)

No, nothing yet.  Hopefully they will ship it soon


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks like I’m getting a package today from West Orange, NJ that’s where all our other ones came from fingers crossed that’s it!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 28, 2018)

Got mine just now, but in the car so no pictures.  Just 3 lip items, 2 eyeliners, a bronzer and a note saying due to stock the powder brush is not included.

well what happened to the mask and hydrating skin care item?  Disappointed and will not be signing up for another year.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 28, 2018)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got mine just now, but in the car so no pictures.  Just 3 lip items, 2 eyeliners, a bronzer and a note saying due to stock the powder brush is not included.
> 
> well what happened to the mask and hydrating skin care item?  Disappointed and will not be signing up for another year.


Wow that’s disappointing I’ll let you know what I get in mine this afternoon... maybe they’re sending the skincare separate?  I was really looking forward to it...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 28, 2018)

I wrote them about the missing items and already received a reply.  The mask and skin care shipped separately but no brush will not be shipped do to out of stock.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 28, 2018)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I wrote them about the missing items and already received a reply.  The mask and skin care shipped separately but no brush will not be shipped do to out of stock.


Oh good thanks for messaging them!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2018)

At this point, I'm counting myself lucky if I get anything, lol.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 28, 2018)

jesemiaud said:


> At this point, I'm counting myself lucky if I get anything, lol.


I agree! I’ve definitely seen subscription boxes shut down, keep people’s money, and not fulfill shipments.  Happy to be getting something for the last 3 months and the value of this sub has been amazing!  This has probably been my favorite year actually even with the delay.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 28, 2018)

Got my box!  There is a note about the powder brush, but there are no bonus gifts in place of it.  Maybe they will ship something extra with the skincare items?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 28, 2018)

Hshaw05 said:


> Got my box!  There is a note about the powder brush, but there are no bonus gifts in place of it.  Maybe they will ship something extra with the skincare items?  View attachment 20701


Same items I received, hopefully there is another box coming with the skincare items and bonus gifts since no powder brush.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2018)

I got mine today as well. I like everything but the bronzer...too dark and too sparkly. Everything else is great though. I especially like the lipstick in Baby Doll.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Jul 30, 2018)

I see another package showing up on my Usps account ?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2018)

I received my skin care box yesterday. There were no instructions with the mask and it smells really strong. I'll have to do a little research on how to use it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 2, 2018)

Got mine today.  Glad this is it for this sub. I don’t feel comfortable subscribing again after this.


----------

